# BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...



## louie888

Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...

*This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *

*https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Will the UN put on their little blue helmets and take Israel to task?

I'd like to see that, Israel would kick their ass


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?


----------



## montelatici

The Secretary General of the UN requested that the UNESCWA remove the report so the ESCWA Executive Secretary resigned.  The report will be removed soon from the internet.  This shows how much power Israel has through the U.S.  The UN Secretary General must have received some heavy threats from the U.S. 

"The head of the United Nation's West Asia commission resigned on Friday, after what she described as pressure from the secretary general to withdraw a report accusing Israel of imposing an "apartheid regime" on Palestinians.

U.N. Under-Secretary General and ESCWA Executive Secretary Rima Khalaf announced her resignation at a news conference in Beirut.

After Secretary-General Antonio Guterres insisted on the withdrawal of the report "I submitted to him my resignation from the United Nations," she said.

The U.N. chief accepted Khalaf's resignation after asking her to remove the report from the internet, a U.N. spokesman said."


https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...escwa-resigns-over-report-on-apartheid-israel


----------



## task0778

The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.


----------



## louie888

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?


Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.

Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?


----------



## MJB12741

OMG!  The UN now with all those Muslim countries says Israel is an apartheid state.  That does it folks, Israel is doomed.  Heh Heh!


----------



## montelatici

task0778 said:


> The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.



That's why the UN agreed to the predictable eviction of the native Palestinians to allow European Jews to replace the native people and establish the Jewish State.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

louie888 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
Click to expand...

I believe you meant to say - gave it back to them.  The land belonged to the Jews before their return.  It's their land.  

Extremist Jews?  I've never heard of an extremist Jew before.  Just like I've never hear of a jihadist Jew, a Jewish terrorist or a Jewish suicide bomber.


----------



## MJB12741

montelatici said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the UN agreed to the predictable eviction of the native Palestinians to allow European Jews to replace the native people and establish the Jewish State.
Click to expand...



Are you insane?  That was THEN before all the Muslim countries were members of the UN.  And this is NOW!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

MJB12741 said:


> OMG!  The UN now with all those Muslim countries says Israel is an apartheid state.  That does it folks, Israel is doomed.  Heh Heh!


In all seriousness, I believe it is the UN that is doomed.  President Trump just ordered their funding to be reduced by 50% and I'm expecting he will raise it to 100% soon. After all, what are we paying them for?  To attack our closest ally, Israel?  To strip us of our sovereignty, water rights, land under the guise of Agenda 21?  Drag us into wars that were never authorized by Congress to begin with?  Go along with their mass immigration plan (Peter Sutherland heads up) in order to turn America into another Europe?  No thanks.  

Let's spend that money on America.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

task0778 said:


> The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.


Touche'.


----------



## montelatici

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the UN agreed to the predictable eviction of the native Palestinians to allow European Jews to replace the native people and establish the Jewish State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane?  That was THEN before all the Muslim countries were members of the UN.  And this is NOW!
Click to expand...


There were 10 Muslim or Arab (Lebanon is not strictly Muslim) members of the UN in 1947 out of 58 total members back then.  About the same proportion of today.


----------



## MJB12741

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the UN agreed to the predictable eviction of the native Palestinians to allow European Jews to replace the native people and establish the Jewish State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane?  That was THEN before all the Muslim countries were members of the UN.  And this is NOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were 10 Muslim or Arab (Lebanon is not strictly Muslim) members of the UN in 1947 out of 58 total members back then.  About the same proportion of today.
Click to expand...


Eh Monte.  Try 34.  Atta boy!

https://www.quora.com/How-many-muslim-nations-are-represented-in-UN


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Her departure was long over due.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the UN agreed to the predictable eviction of the native Palestinians to allow European Jews to replace the native people and establish the Jewish State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane?  That was THEN before all the Muslim countries were members of the UN.  And this is NOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were 10 Muslim or Arab (Lebanon is not strictly Muslim) members of the UN in 1947 out of 58 total members back then.  About the same proportion of today.
Click to expand...


Baloney.

Record of the United Nations, why is it so anti-Israel

*Record of the United Nations, why is it so anti-Israel*
One of the reasons the United Nations is so anti-Israel is because the General Assembly gives one vote per member country, and there are simply many more small developing Islamic countries than large non-Islamic developed countries. 
Because many of these smaller developing countries suffered under Western colonialism the General Assembly also has an anti-Western bias.


----------



## montelatici

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the UN agreed to the predictable eviction of the native Palestinians to allow European Jews to replace the native people and establish the Jewish State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane?  That was THEN before all the Muslim countries were members of the UN.  And this is NOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were 10 Muslim or Arab (Lebanon is not strictly Muslim) members of the UN in 1947 out of 58 total members back then.  About the same proportion of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh Monte.  Try 34.  Atta boy!
> 
> https://www.quora.com/How-many-muslim-nations-are-represented-in-UN
Click to expand...


You never cease amaze.  And today there are 193 members.  So let's go back to school 193 members  is to 34 Muslim members is how similar to a ratio of 58 members to 10 Muslim members?  Did you ever learn ratios dummy?  Do you understand the word proportion? You really enjoy making a fool of yourself.  Think before you post.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the UN agreed to the predictable eviction of the native Palestinians to allow European Jews to replace the native people and establish the Jewish State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane?  That was THEN before all the Muslim countries were members of the UN.  And this is NOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were 10 Muslim or Arab (Lebanon is not strictly Muslim) members of the UN in 1947 out of 58 total members back then.  About the same proportion of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh Monte.  Try 34.  Atta boy!
> 
> https://www.quora.com/How-many-muslim-nations-are-represented-in-UN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never cease amaze.  And today there are 193 members.  So let's go back to school 193 members  is to 34 Muslim members is how similar to a ratio of 58 members to 10 Muslim members?  Did you ever learn ratios dummy?  Do you understand the word proportion? You really enjoy making a fool of yourself.  Think before you post.
Click to expand...

Not so fast, Sherlock.

The Muslim 57 member OIC is the largest voting bloc in the UN. They control over 61% of the vote.

Global Political Islam : Global Governance Watch
UN 101 - The foxes are guarding the chicken coop
The majority of UN member states are not full-fledged democracies.

Number of UN member states that are full-fledged democracies or "fully free" according to Freedom House: 85

Number of UN member states: 193

_______
G77 & China 132 (69% of UN members)
Non-Aligned Movement (NAM) 119 (61% of UN members)
Organization of the Islamic Cooperation (OIC) 56 (largest bloc in NAM & G-77)

NOTE THIS - OIC is the largest bloc in NAM & G-77 which comprises of 69% of UN Members. 

League of Arab States 21 (largest bloc in OIC)
African Union 54
European Union (EU) 28
JUSCANZ (sub-set of the WEOG) 14/15 (United States is here)


----------



## montelatici

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the UN agreed to the predictable eviction of the native Palestinians to allow European Jews to replace the native people and establish the Jewish State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane?  That was THEN before all the Muslim countries were members of the UN.  And this is NOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were 10 Muslim or Arab (Lebanon is not strictly Muslim) members of the UN in 1947 out of 58 total members back then.  About the same proportion of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh Monte.  Try 34.  Atta boy!
> 
> https://www.quora.com/How-many-muslim-nations-are-represented-in-UN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never cease amaze.  And today there are 193 members.  So let's go back to school 193 members  is to 34 Muslim members is how similar to a ratio of 58 members to 10 Muslim members?  Did you ever learn ratios dummy?  Do you understand the word proportion? You really enjoy making a fool of yourself.  Think before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so fast, Sherlock.
> 
> The Muslim 57 member OIC is the largest voting bloc in the UN. They control over 61% of the vote.
> 
> Global Political Islam : Global Governance Watch
> UN 101 - The foxes are guarding the chicken coop
> The majority of UN member states are not full-fledged democracies.
> 
> Number of UN member states that are full-fledged democracies or "fully free" according to Freedom House: 85
> 
> Number of UN member states: 193
> 
> _______
> G77 & China 132 (69% of UN members)
> Non-Aligned Movement (NAM) 119 (61% of UN members)
> Organization of the Islamic Cooperation (OIC) 56 (largest bloc in NAM & G-77)
> 
> NOTE THIS - OIC is the largest bloc in NAM & G-77 which comprises of 69% of UN Members.
> 
> League of Arab States 21 (largest bloc in OIC)
> African Union 54
> European Union (EU) 28
> JUSCANZ (sub-set of the WEOG) 14/15 (United States is here)
Click to expand...


I guess Zionists don't do math. LOL


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the UN agreed to the predictable eviction of the native Palestinians to allow European Jews to replace the native people and establish the Jewish State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane?  That was THEN before all the Muslim countries were members of the UN.  And this is NOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were 10 Muslim or Arab (Lebanon is not strictly Muslim) members of the UN in 1947 out of 58 total members back then.  About the same proportion of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh Monte.  Try 34.  Atta boy!
> 
> https://www.quora.com/How-many-muslim-nations-are-represented-in-UN
Click to expand...

Muslim 57 member OIC is the largest voting bloc in UN and with that combined power (largest voting bloc inside G 77 and NAM) and League of Arab Nations the Muslims control over 61% of the voting bloc in the UN.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane?  That was THEN before all the Muslim countries were members of the UN.  And this is NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were 10 Muslim or Arab (Lebanon is not strictly Muslim) members of the UN in 1947 out of 58 total members back then.  About the same proportion of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh Monte.  Try 34.  Atta boy!
> 
> https://www.quora.com/How-many-muslim-nations-are-represented-in-UN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never cease amaze.  And today there are 193 members.  So let's go back to school 193 members  is to 34 Muslim members is how similar to a ratio of 58 members to 10 Muslim members?  Did you ever learn ratios dummy?  Do you understand the word proportion? You really enjoy making a fool of yourself.  Think before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so fast, Sherlock.
> 
> The Muslim 57 member OIC is the largest voting bloc in the UN. They control over 61% of the vote.
> 
> Global Political Islam : Global Governance Watch
> UN 101 - The foxes are guarding the chicken coop
> The majority of UN member states are not full-fledged democracies.
> 
> Number of UN member states that are full-fledged democracies or "fully free" according to Freedom House: 85
> 
> Number of UN member states: 193
> 
> _______
> G77 & China 132 (69% of UN members)
> Non-Aligned Movement (NAM) 119 (61% of UN members)
> Organization of the Islamic Cooperation (OIC) 56 (largest bloc in NAM & G-77)
> 
> NOTE THIS - OIC is the largest bloc in NAM & G-77 which comprises of 69% of UN Members.
> 
> League of Arab States 21 (largest bloc in OIC)
> African Union 54
> European Union (EU) 28
> JUSCANZ (sub-set of the WEOG) 14/15 (United States is here)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess Zionists don't do math. LOL
Click to expand...


You were caught red handed and you know it.
Bottom line is the Muslim vote bloc (through 57 member (Organization of Islamic Cooperation) OIC, G-77 and NAM) and the League of Arab States controls over 61% of UN Vote and you can do the fine tuning on that math to figure out the exact number.

Two lists to work off of:


The Organization of the Islamic Cooperation (OIC) is intended to work together to promote the interest of Muslims worldwide, or in its words, the focus of the OIC includes "Islamic solidarity" and "non-interference in the internal affairs of member states." The OIC is the largest single subset of both the G-77 and the NAM. It was established in 1969 and now includes 56 UN member states: Afghanistan, Albania, Algeria, Azerbaijan, Bahrain, Bangladesh, Benin, Brunei Darussalam, Burkina Faso, Cameroon, Chad, Comoros, Côte D'Ivoire, Djibouti, Egypt, Gabon, Gambia, Guinea, Guinea-Bissau, Guyana, Indonesia, Iran, Iraq, Jordan, Kazakhstan, Kuwait, Kyrgyz Republic, Lebanon, Libyan Arab Jamahiriya, Malaysia, Maldives, Mali, Mauritania, Morocco, Mozambique, Niger, Nigeria, Oman, Pakistan, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Senegal, Sierra Leone, Somalia, Sudan, Suriname, Syrian Arab Republic, Tajikistan, Togo, Tunisia, Turkey, Turkmenistan, Uganda, United Arab Emirates, Uzbekistan, Yemen.

The League of Arab States, focusing on cooperation and stronger relationships among its member states, is the largest bloc within the OIC and includes 21 UN member states: Algeria, Bahrain, Comoros, Djibouti, Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Libyan Arab Jamahiriya, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Somalia, Sudan, Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, United Arab Emirates, Yemen.


----------



## montelatici

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were 10 Muslim or Arab (Lebanon is not strictly Muslim) members of the UN in 1947 out of 58 total members back then.  About the same proportion of today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh Monte.  Try 34.  Atta boy!
> 
> https://www.quora.com/How-many-muslim-nations-are-represented-in-UN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never cease amaze.  And today there are 193 members.  So let's go back to school 193 members  is to 34 Muslim members is how similar to a ratio of 58 members to 10 Muslim members?  Did you ever learn ratios dummy?  Do you understand the word proportion? You really enjoy making a fool of yourself.  Think before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so fast, Sherlock.
> 
> The Muslim 57 member OIC is the largest voting bloc in the UN. They control over 61% of the vote.
> 
> Global Political Islam : Global Governance Watch
> UN 101 - The foxes are guarding the chicken coop
> The majority of UN member states are not full-fledged democracies.
> 
> Number of UN member states that are full-fledged democracies or "fully free" according to Freedom House: 85
> 
> Number of UN member states: 193
> 
> _______
> G77 & China 132 (69% of UN members)
> Non-Aligned Movement (NAM) 119 (61% of UN members)
> Organization of the Islamic Cooperation (OIC) 56 (largest bloc in NAM & G-77)
> 
> NOTE THIS - OIC is the largest bloc in NAM & G-77 which comprises of 69% of UN Members.
> 
> League of Arab States 21 (largest bloc in OIC)
> African Union 54
> European Union (EU) 28
> JUSCANZ (sub-set of the WEOG) 14/15 (United States is here)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess Zionists don't do math. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were caught red handed and you know it.
> Bottom line is the Muslim vote bloc (through 57 member (Organization of Islamic Cooperation) OIC, G-77 and NAM) controls over 61% of UN Vote and you can do the fine tuning on that math to figure out the exact number.
Click to expand...


We are discussing Muslim states, which are 34 according to your buddy. MJB  There are 193 members of the UN.  Do the math and quit making things up. You people are just plain stupid.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh Monte.  Try 34.  Atta boy!
> 
> https://www.quora.com/How-many-muslim-nations-are-represented-in-UN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never cease amaze.  And today there are 193 members.  So let's go back to school 193 members  is to 34 Muslim members is how similar to a ratio of 58 members to 10 Muslim members?  Did you ever learn ratios dummy?  Do you understand the word proportion? You really enjoy making a fool of yourself.  Think before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so fast, Sherlock.
> 
> The Muslim 57 member OIC is the largest voting bloc in the UN. They control over 61% of the vote.
> 
> Global Political Islam : Global Governance Watch
> UN 101 - The foxes are guarding the chicken coop
> The majority of UN member states are not full-fledged democracies.
> 
> Number of UN member states that are full-fledged democracies or "fully free" according to Freedom House: 85
> 
> Number of UN member states: 193
> 
> _______
> G77 & China 132 (69% of UN members)
> Non-Aligned Movement (NAM) 119 (61% of UN members)
> Organization of the Islamic Cooperation (OIC) 56 (largest bloc in NAM & G-77)
> 
> NOTE THIS - OIC is the largest bloc in NAM & G-77 which comprises of 69% of UN Members.
> 
> League of Arab States 21 (largest bloc in OIC)
> African Union 54
> European Union (EU) 28
> JUSCANZ (sub-set of the WEOG) 14/15 (United States is here)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess Zionists don't do math. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were caught red handed and you know it.
> Bottom line is the Muslim vote bloc (through 57 member (Organization of Islamic Cooperation) OIC, G-77 and NAM) controls over 61% of UN Vote and you can do the fine tuning on that math to figure out the exact number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are discussing Muslim states, which are 34 according to your buddy. MJB  There are 193 members of the UN.  Do the math and quit making things up. You people are just plain stupid.
Click to expand...

Actually it's about the vote and the Muslims are currently in control of over 61% of the vote in the UN. That's the bottom line here and if you hadn't been so vague / playing word games - he would have addressed the presence of the OIC and that they have the largest voting bloc in the UN.  This isn't his first rodeo.  MJB knows who the OIC is.


----------



## montelatici

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never cease amaze.  And today there are 193 members.  So let's go back to school 193 members  is to 34 Muslim members is how similar to a ratio of 58 members to 10 Muslim members?  Did you ever learn ratios dummy?  Do you understand the word proportion? You really enjoy making a fool of yourself.  Think before you post.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast, Sherlock.
> 
> The Muslim 57 member OIC is the largest voting bloc in the UN. They control over 61% of the vote.
> 
> Global Political Islam : Global Governance Watch
> UN 101 - The foxes are guarding the chicken coop
> The majority of UN member states are not full-fledged democracies.
> 
> Number of UN member states that are full-fledged democracies or "fully free" according to Freedom House: 85
> 
> Number of UN member states: 193
> 
> _______
> G77 & China 132 (69% of UN members)
> Non-Aligned Movement (NAM) 119 (61% of UN members)
> Organization of the Islamic Cooperation (OIC) 56 (largest bloc in NAM & G-77)
> 
> NOTE THIS - OIC is the largest bloc in NAM & G-77 which comprises of 69% of UN Members.
> 
> League of Arab States 21 (largest bloc in OIC)
> African Union 54
> European Union (EU) 28
> JUSCANZ (sub-set of the WEOG) 14/15 (United States is here)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess Zionists don't do math. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were caught red handed and you know it.
> Bottom line is the Muslim vote bloc (through 57 member (Organization of Islamic Cooperation) OIC, G-77 and NAM) controls over 61% of UN Vote and you can do the fine tuning on that math to figure out the exact number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are discussing Muslim states, which are 34 according to your buddy. MJB  There are 193 members of the UN.  Do the math and quit making things up. You people are just plain stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it's about the vote and the Muslims are currently in control of over 61% of the vote in the UN. That's the bottom line here and if you hadn't been so vague / playing word games - he would have addressed the presence of the OIC and that they have the largest voting bloc in the UN.  This isn't his first rodeo.  MJB knows who the OIC is.
Click to expand...


That is the usual Zionist propaganda from a Zionist propaganda site. There are 34 Muslim states and there are 193 members of the UN.  Do the math.  MJB is a clown.  He is your worst enemy in a debate. The OIC includes many majority Christian countries, Ivory Coast, Mozambique and others.  Guyana is nearly 70% Christian and is in the OIC, FFS.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast, Sherlock.
> 
> The Muslim 57 member OIC is the largest voting bloc in the UN. They control over 61% of the vote.
> 
> Global Political Islam : Global Governance Watch
> UN 101 - The foxes are guarding the chicken coop
> The majority of UN member states are not full-fledged democracies.
> 
> Number of UN member states that are full-fledged democracies or "fully free" according to Freedom House: 85
> 
> Number of UN member states: 193
> 
> _______
> G77 & China 132 (69% of UN members)
> Non-Aligned Movement (NAM) 119 (61% of UN members)
> Organization of the Islamic Cooperation (OIC) 56 (largest bloc in NAM & G-77)
> 
> NOTE THIS - OIC is the largest bloc in NAM & G-77 which comprises of 69% of UN Members.
> 
> League of Arab States 21 (largest bloc in OIC)
> African Union 54
> European Union (EU) 28
> JUSCANZ (sub-set of the WEOG) 14/15 (United States is here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Zionists don't do math. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were caught red handed and you know it.
> Bottom line is the Muslim vote bloc (through 57 member (Organization of Islamic Cooperation) OIC, G-77 and NAM) controls over 61% of UN Vote and you can do the fine tuning on that math to figure out the exact number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are discussing Muslim states, which are 34 according to your buddy. MJB  There are 193 members of the UN.  Do the math and quit making things up. You people are just plain stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it's about the vote and the Muslims are currently in control of over 61% of the vote in the UN. That's the bottom line here and if you hadn't been so vague / playing word games - he would have addressed the presence of the OIC and that they have the largest voting bloc in the UN.  This isn't his first rodeo.  MJB knows who the OIC is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the usual Zionist propaganda from a Zionist propaganda site. There are 34 Muslim states and there are 193 members of the UN.  Do the math.  MJB is a clown.  He is your worst enemy in a debate. The OIC includes many majority Christian countries, Ivory Coast, Mozambique and others.  Guyana is nearly 70% Christian and is in the OIC, FFS.
Click to expand...

Interesting that OIC boasts that they are the largest voting bloc in the UN. They used it as their excuse for demanding a permanent seat on the UN Security Council.  Do they know you think they are a Zionist propaganda outfit?  I'm sure it would be news to them!

Google is your friend. Try it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I conclude that whoever did/voted for bad stuff in the UN council needs to be hung by the neck until dead.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Is the Washington Times a propaganda news source?

Islamic bloc wants a permanent seat at U.N. Security Council: report

The Muslim world deserves a permanent seat on the U.N. Security Council, the Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) suggested at the Russian Foreign Ministry’s international relations institute this week.

OIC Secretary-General Ekmeleddin Ihsanoglu said the 57-member organization already made up the biggest voting bloc at the U.N., and it was time it acquired “a new position,” CNS News reported today.

“During the first reconsideration of the reform in the U.N., I think there should be a seat for OIC in the Security Council,” Mr. Ihsanoglu said. “If you look to the structure of the Security Council of today, you have the P5 [permanent five] and there are representatives of different civilizations, different cultures, political powers … but you won’t find representative of more than 1.6 billion people of Muslim world.”


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Did you really just try to imply that the OIC is a Christian organization, Montaletici?  Is that why the OIC refers to themselves as the "ISLAMIC BLOC?"  Ha!  Ha!  

That has to be the most ridiculous thing I've heard this year!   Thanks for the laugh!  Goodnight.


----------



## montelatici

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Is the Washington Times a propaganda news source?
> 
> Islamic bloc wants a permanent seat at U.N. Security Council: report
> 
> The Muslim world deserves a permanent seat on the U.N. Security Council, the Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) suggested at the Russian Foreign Ministry’s international relations institute this week.
> 
> OIC Secretary-General Ekmeleddin Ihsanoglu said the 57-member organization already made up the biggest voting bloc at the U.N., and it was time it acquired “a new position,” CNS News reported today.
> 
> “During the first reconsideration of the reform in the U.N., I think there should be a seat for OIC in the Security Council,” Mr. Ihsanoglu said. “If you look to the structure of the Security Council of today, you have the P5 [permanent five] and there are representatives of different civilizations, different cultures, political powers … but you won’t find representative of more than 1.6 billion people of Muslim world.”



The Washington Times is the Fox News of newspapers.  You must be confusing it with the Washington Post, a real newspaper.


----------



## montelatici

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Did you really just try to imply that the OIC is a Christian organization, Montaletici?  Is that why the OIC refers to themselves as the "ISLAMIC BLOC?"  Ha!  Ha!
> 
> That has to be the most ridiculous thing I've heard this year!   Thanks for the laugh!  Goodnight.



Majority Christian nations are in the block.  Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## louie888

Book of Jeremiah said:


> *...Record of the United Nations, why is it so anti-Israel*...


Did you even read that crap?

THE UN DEEDED PALESTINE TO EXTREMIST JEWS IN 1948.

Read. Think. Learn.


----------



## fanger

*Israel and the A-Word*

The word resonated loud and clear from South Africa. Hendrik Verwoerd, widely described as a key architect of apartheid, was the far-right National Party’s propagandist, political strategist and, ultimately, party leader. In 1961, as South African Prime Minister, he noted that Israel was built on land taken ‘from the Arabs after the Arabs lived there for a thousand years.’ The point was to express his approval and to highlight Zionism’s common cause with the Afrikaner pioneers: ‘In that, I agree with them. Israel, like South Africa, is an apartheid state.’

Verwoerd was able to make this diagnosis without needing to live to see the brutality of the Israeli occupation of the West Bank and Gaza after 1967. Israel’s apartheid foundations were laid in its dispossession of the Palestinians in 1948. They were reinforced by the immediate erection of colonial constitutional structures that cemented the exclusion of the colonised.

Since then, Israeli law and policy has only deepened the state apparatus of separation and segregation, discrimination and domination. Over the years, countless activists, authors and artists, as well as leading anti-apartheid figures from South Africa, have referred to Israel’s particular brand of structural discrimination as akin to apartheid. In the last decade, international lawyers have also begun to do likewise, but with reference to the definition of apartheid under international law rather than by analogy to southern Africa.

This week, a report commissioned and published by the UN Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ESCWA) has concluded that ‘Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole’. According to the report, the Israeli regime governing Palestinians is a racial regime of institutionalised domination – the essence of the international legal definition of apartheid. The maintenance of Israel’s exclusionary constitutional character as the state of the Jewish people has entailed a “strategic fragmentation of the Palestinian people”. It has involved expulsion of Palestinian refugees into exile, discrimination against Palestinians inside Israel as second-class citizens, oppression of Palestinians under occupation; all through a concerted array of law, policy and practice that forges ‘a comprehensive policy of apartheid’.
Israel and the A-Word


----------



## louie888

montelatici said:


> The Secretary General of the UN requested that the UNESCWA remove the report so the ESCWA Executive Secretary resigned.  The report will be removed soon from the internet.  This shows how much power Israel has through the U.S.  The UN Secretary General must have received some heavy threats from the U.S.
> 
> "The head of the United Nation's West Asia commission resigned on Friday, after what she described as pressure from the secretary general to withdraw a report accusing Israel of imposing an "apartheid regime" on Palestinians.
> 
> U.N. Under-Secretary General and ESCWA Executive Secretary Rima Khalaf announced her resignation at a news conference in Beirut.
> 
> After Secretary-General Antonio Guterres insisted on the withdrawal of the report "I submitted to him my resignation from the United Nations," she said.
> 
> The U.N. chief accepted Khalaf's resignation after asking her to remove the report from the internet, a U.N. spokesman said."
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...escwa-resigns-over-report-on-apartheid-israel


Fuck'm, Monte, the world knows.


----------



## louie888

The world does know:






And not one zionist here has the balls to denounce this sham!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

louie888 said:


> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*


 
Who cares? If the UN really cared about " Apartheid" they would condemn ISIS, condemn Saudi Arabia  for their NJA policy etc etc


----------



## Marion Morrison

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares? If the UN really cared about " Apartheid" they would condemn ISIS, condemn Saudi Arabia  for their NJA policy etc etc
Click to expand...


Salient point.

When the UN tries to send blue helmets into Israel, The US has to back Israel up.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Top Israelis Have Warned of Apartheid, so Why the Outrage at a UN Report?


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Secretary General of the UN requested that the UNESCWA remove the report so the ESCWA Executive Secretary resigned.  The report will be removed soon from the internet.  This shows how much power Israel has through the U.S.  The UN Secretary General must have received some heavy threats from the U.S.
> 
> "The head of the United Nation's West Asia commission resigned on Friday, after what she described as pressure from the secretary general to withdraw a report accusing Israel of imposing an "apartheid regime" on Palestinians.
> 
> U.N. Under-Secretary General and ESCWA Executive Secretary Rima Khalaf announced her resignation at a news conference in Beirut.
> 
> After Secretary-General Antonio Guterres insisted on the withdrawal of the report "I submitted to him my resignation from the United Nations," she said.
> 
> The U.N. chief accepted Khalaf's resignation after asking her to remove the report from the internet, a U.N. spokesman said."
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...escwa-resigns-over-report-on-apartheid-israel
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck'm, Monte, the world knows.
Click to expand...


As long as you and _The Monty_ know, that's all that matters.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast, Sherlock.
> 
> The Muslim 57 member OIC is the largest voting bloc in the UN. They control over 61% of the vote.
> 
> Global Political Islam : Global Governance Watch
> UN 101 - The foxes are guarding the chicken coop
> The majority of UN member states are not full-fledged democracies.
> 
> Number of UN member states that are full-fledged democracies or "fully free" according to Freedom House: 85
> 
> Number of UN member states: 193
> 
> _______
> G77 & China 132 (69% of UN members)
> Non-Aligned Movement (NAM) 119 (61% of UN members)
> Organization of the Islamic Cooperation (OIC) 56 (largest bloc in NAM & G-77)
> 
> NOTE THIS - OIC is the largest bloc in NAM & G-77 which comprises of 69% of UN Members.
> 
> League of Arab States 21 (largest bloc in OIC)
> African Union 54
> European Union (EU) 28
> JUSCANZ (sub-set of the WEOG) 14/15 (United States is here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Zionists don't do math. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were caught red handed and you know it.
> Bottom line is the Muslim vote bloc (through 57 member (Organization of Islamic Cooperation) OIC, G-77 and NAM) controls over 61% of UN Vote and you can do the fine tuning on that math to figure out the exact number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are discussing Muslim states, which are 34 according to your buddy. MJB  There are 193 members of the UN.  Do the math and quit making things up. You people are just plain stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it's about the vote and the Muslims are currently in control of over 61% of the vote in the UN. That's the bottom line here and if you hadn't been so vague / playing word games - he would have addressed the presence of the OIC and that they have the largest voting bloc in the UN.  This isn't his first rodeo.  MJB knows who the OIC is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the usual Zionist propaganda from a Zionist propaganda site. There are 34 Muslim states and there are 193 members of the UN.  Do the math.  MJB is a clown.  He is your worst enemy in a debate. The OIC includes many majority Christian countries, Ivory Coast, Mozambique and others.  Guyana is nearly 70% Christian and is in the OIC, FFS.
Click to expand...

The only clown I see here is you.  I dare say that MJB has forgotten more than you ever knew concerning the politics of Israel and the UN (concerning Israel).  I've known MJB a few years short of two decades (that's twenty years just in case you don't know what a decade is) and as I told you before, this isn't his first rodeo. Mine neither.  You're out of your league (*way out)*.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

louie888 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Secretary General of the UN requested that the UNESCWA remove the report so the ESCWA Executive Secretary resigned.  The report will be removed soon from the internet.  This shows how much power Israel has through the U.S.  The UN Secretary General must have received some heavy threats from the U.S.
> 
> "The head of the United Nation's West Asia commission resigned on Friday, after what she described as pressure from the secretary general to withdraw a report accusing Israel of imposing an "apartheid regime" on Palestinians.
> 
> U.N. Under-Secretary General and ESCWA Executive Secretary Rima Khalaf announced her resignation at a news conference in Beirut.
> 
> After Secretary-General Antonio Guterres insisted on the withdrawal of the report "I submitted to him my resignation from the United Nations," she said.
> 
> The U.N. chief accepted Khalaf's resignation after asking her to remove the report from the internet, a U.N. spokesman said."
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...escwa-resigns-over-report-on-apartheid-israel
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck'm, Monte, the world knows.
Click to expand...

Monte got in over his head. It doesn't surprise me that he had to call in for some back up.   The problem is, this isn't what I call back up.  Crack up.......maybe.  But definitely not back up.  I'll check in later to see if Monte has found anyone to pull him out of the mess he put himself in (with his own mouth).   It's only been a week now.....  maybe next month?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Book of Jeremiah said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Secretary General of the UN requested that the UNESCWA remove the report so the ESCWA Executive Secretary resigned.  The report will be removed soon from the internet.  This shows how much power Israel has through the U.S.  The UN Secretary General must have received some heavy threats from the U.S.
> 
> "The head of the United Nation's West Asia commission resigned on Friday, after what she described as pressure from the secretary general to withdraw a report accusing Israel of imposing an "apartheid regime" on Palestinians.
> 
> U.N. Under-Secretary General and ESCWA Executive Secretary Rima Khalaf announced her resignation at a news conference in Beirut.
> 
> After Secretary-General Antonio Guterres insisted on the withdrawal of the report "I submitted to him my resignation from the United Nations," she said.
> 
> The U.N. chief accepted Khalaf's resignation after asking her to remove the report from the internet, a U.N. spokesman said."
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...escwa-resigns-over-report-on-apartheid-israel
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck'm, Monte, the world knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monte got in over his head. It doesn't surprise me that he had to call in for some back up.   The problem is, this isn't what I call back up.  Crack up.......maybe.  But definitely not back up.  I'll check in later to see if Monte has found anyone to pull him out of the mess he put himself in (with his own mouth).   It's only been a week now.....  maybe next month?
Click to expand...

Excuse me, it's been over two weeks already!


----------



## fanger

Last Monologue, Israeli Comedy Show Host Implores Israelis to Wake Up and Smell the Apartheid


----------



## fanger

And that video changed me to I also could support Israel, if they stopped doing all the nasty things and supported equal rights for all the people under their control, let us start there and discuss the right of return


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

The report.

Israeli Practices towards the Palestinian People and the Question of Apartheid | Israel And The Apartheid Analogy


----------



## Hollie

The other Report.

http://www.israelnationalnews.com/Articles/Article.aspx


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> The other Report.
> 
> http://www.israelnationalnews.com/Articles/Article.aspx


You are beffudled in your attempt to take yet another thread off topic.

From the OP:
*This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. *


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> The other Report.
> 
> http://www.israelnationalnews.com/Articles/Article.aspx


Dead link. Thanks for the Post.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other Report.
> 
> http://www.israelnationalnews.com/Articles/Article.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Dead link. Thanks for the Post.
Click to expand...


There you go, chuckles.

Israel--not Apartheid; Islam--Nothing but Apartheid


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other Report.
> 
> http://www.israelnationalnews.com/Articles/Article.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> You are beffudled in your attempt to take yet another thread off topic.
> 
> From the OP:
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. *
Click to expand...


*Perhaps you and the UN should consider understanding the terms they carelessly throw around.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other Report.
> 
> http://www.israelnationalnews.com/Articles/Article.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Dead link. Thanks for the Post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go, chuckles.
> 
> Israel--not Apartheid; Islam--Nothing but Apartheid
Click to expand...

Off topic. Where is there apartheid in Palestine?


----------



## Hollie

*From the OP, we learn the Islamist entities issuing the report.

Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries in Western Asia: Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Libya, Morocco, Mauritania, Oman, Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, The Sudan, The Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, The United Arab Emirates and Yemen.*

Note the use of bold, gargantuan text for dramatic effect.


----------



## louie888

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other Report.
> 
> http://www.israelnationalnews.com/Articles/Article.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> You are beffudled in your attempt to take yet another thread off topic.
> 
> From the OP:
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Perhaps you and the UN should consider understanding the terms they carelessly throw around.*
Click to expand...

Yeah, hon, they just carelessly throw around "apartheid."

C'mon, you can't be this dumb, no?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other Report.
> 
> http://www.israelnationalnews.com/Articles/Article.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Dead link. Thanks for the Post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go, chuckles.
> 
> Israel--not Apartheid; Islam--Nothing but Apartheid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off topic. Where is there apartheid in Palestine?
Click to expand...




louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other Report.
> 
> http://www.israelnationalnews.com/Articles/Article.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> You are beffudled in your attempt to take yet another thread off topic.
> 
> From the OP:
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Perhaps you and the UN should consider understanding the terms they carelessly throw around.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, hon, they just carelessly throw around "apartheid."
> 
> C'mon, you can't be this dumb, no?
Click to expand...


You're surprised that a collection of Islamist backwaters would issue a report without understanding the terms and definitions they use?

You're as dumb as the typical convert, but....


----------



## Votto

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?



Until you get a Dim President like Obama who when asked to jump, asks how high?

Remember Libya? 

All the UN is good for is passing resolutions against Israel for building walls and settlements.  They have passed far more resolutions against Israel than any other country, including Iran.

Meanwhile there is genocide in the Sudan and Syria and not a peep from them.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other Report.
> 
> http://www.israelnationalnews.com/Articles/Article.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Dead link. Thanks for the Post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go, chuckles.
> 
> Israel--not Apartheid; Islam--Nothing but Apartheid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off topic. Where is there apartheid in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other Report.
> 
> http://www.israelnationalnews.com/Articles/Article.aspx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are beffudled in your attempt to take yet another thread off topic.
> 
> From the OP:
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Perhaps you and the UN should consider understanding the terms they carelessly throw around.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, hon, they just carelessly throw around "apartheid."
> 
> C'mon, you can't be this dumb, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're surprised that a collection of Islamist backwaters would issue a report without understanding the terms and definitions they use?
> 
> You're as dumb as the typical convert, but....
Click to expand...

Perhaps if you read the report it would clear up some of your questions.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other Report.
> 
> http://www.israelnationalnews.com/Articles/Article.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Dead link. Thanks for the Post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go, chuckles.
> 
> Israel--not Apartheid; Islam--Nothing but Apartheid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off topic. Where is there apartheid in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other Report.
> 
> http://www.israelnationalnews.com/Articles/Article.aspx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are beffudled in your attempt to take yet another thread off topic.
> 
> From the OP:
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Perhaps you and the UN should consider understanding the terms they carelessly throw around.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, hon, they just carelessly throw around "apartheid."
> 
> C'mon, you can't be this dumb, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're surprised that a collection of Islamist backwaters would issue a report without understanding the terms and definitions they use?
> 
> You're as dumb as the typical convert, but....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps if you read the report it would clear up some of your questions.
Click to expand...


Indeed, perhaps you could explain to those Islamic backwaters that the UN has become a bad joke when they provide an audience for a roll call of the most oppressive, human rights abusing, Islamist theocracies on the planet.


----------



## louie888

*Israel Begins Ethnically Cleansing Bedouin Community to Build Jews-Only Town

The newest Israeli human rights abuses raise severe questions about the country's claim to be a democracy....

Israel Begins Ethnically Cleansing Bedouin Community to Build Jews-Only Town*


----------



## Shusha

The issues surrounding the Bedouins is a complex issue and worthy of serious discussion.  It is NOT primarily an issue of Palestinian vs Israeli (as noted, they are Israeli citizens and the areas in question are part of Israel and not disputed, except by extremists who believe the Jewish people have no rights to a national self-determination).  

It is primarily a conflict between traditional, native lifestyles and modern urban building.  On the one hand, some of the Bedouins would like to retain their nomadic agriculture subsistence based lifestyle. But this is in conflict with Israel's urban building scheme.  
The Bedouins are not prevented from owning property in the towns Israel is building - in fact they are offered plots an homes in those towns at no cost to them.


----------



## montelatici

Votto said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until you get a Dim President like Obama who when asked to jump, asks how high?
> 
> Remember Libya?
> 
> All the UN is good for is passing resolutions against Israel for building walls and settlements.  They have passed far more resolutions against Israel than any other country, including Iran.
> 
> Meanwhile there is genocide in the Sudan and Syria and not a peep from them.
Click to expand...


----------



## montelatici

The UNSC passed about 76 resolutions in 2016.  Only one was regarding Israel. Stop believing the propaganda.

Resolutions adopted by the United Nations Security Council in 2016


----------



## Hollie

montelatici said:


> The UNSC passed about 76 resolutions in 2016.  Only one was regarding Israel. Stop believing the propaganda.
> 
> Resolutions adopted by the United Nations Security Council in 2016



On the other hand, the UNGA, like you, spends its time hand-wringing over Jews.
*
UNGA adopts 20 resolutions against Israel, 6 on rest of world combined - UN Watch

GENEVA, Dec. 21, 2016 – The UN General Assembly has wrapped up its annual legislative session by adopting 20 resolutions against Israel—click here for detailed chart—and only 6 resolutions on the rest of the world combined, with three on Syria, and one each on Iran, North Korea and Crimea.*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Votto said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until you get a Dim President like Obama who when asked to jump, asks how high?
> 
> Remember Libya?
> 
> All the UN is good for is passing resolutions against Israel for building walls and settlements.  They have passed far more resolutions against Israel than any other country, including Iran.
> 
> Meanwhile there is genocide in the Sudan and Syria and not a peep from them.
Click to expand...

Exactly.  I do believe you left Montelatici speechless on that one....  
Well done.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## GHook93

I am shocked the antisemitic UN lead by the antisemitic Muslim bloc ruled this way. Shocked 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

louie888 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
Click to expand...


You camel fuckers are a funny bunch. All the Islamic states are backwards shitholes. Israel is a 1st world industrialized democracy. They provide freedom and rights to all it's citizens.

And funny how the UN ignores all the atrocities throughout the Islamic World, Africa and Latin America and focuses on one of the most moralistic countries on the planet.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## montelatici

Votto said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until you get a Dim President like Obama who when asked to jump, asks how high?
> 
> Remember Libya?
> 
> All the UN is good for is passing resolutions against Israel for building walls and settlements.  They have passed far more resolutions against Israel than any other country, including Iran.
> 
> Meanwhile there is genocide in the Sudan and Syria and not a peep from them.
Click to expand...


What does the Sudan (or Syria) have to do with the Israel/Palestine folder.  But, for the record you dimwit, the president of Sudan Omar Hassan Ahmad al-Bashi has been idicted and is a wanted man you moron. And,  Bashir al Assad (Syria) tops list of war crimes suspects handed to ICC
Thanks for making my point. Israel gets away with murder.


----------



## rylah

I'll just put here...






*Believe it or not, Saudi Arabia was elected to the U.N. women’s rights commission*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

louie888 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
Click to expand...

What Palestine?  There is no sovereign state of Palestine nor shall there ever be a sovereign state of Palestine.  The land of Israel has belonged to the Jews for over 4,000 years.  It will remain so eternally.  Time to face reality, Louie.


----------



## montelatici

Book of Jeremiah said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Palestine?  There is no sovereign state of Palestine nor shall there ever be a sovereign state of Palestine.  The land of Israel has belonged to the Jews for over 4,000 years.  It will remain so eternally.  Time to face reality, Louie.
Click to expand...


Except for the past 70 or so years, Palestine has been Rpman pagan, Christian or Muslim for the past 2,000 years.  Jews ruled for less than 2-3 centuries before becoming subservient to Assyrians, Neo-Assyrians, Babylonians or Romans.  After 350/380 AD most, if not all Jews in Palestine converted to Christianity.  The Jews will be able to rule an Apartheid state for another 2-3 generations at most.  The demographics are stacked against them.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Palestine?  There is no sovereign state of Palestine nor shall there ever be a sovereign state of Palestine.  The land of Israel has belonged to the Jews for over 4,000 years.  It will remain so eternally.  Time to face reality, Louie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except for the past 70 or so years, Palestine has been Rpman pagan, Christian or Muslim for the past 2,000 years.  Jews ruled for less than 2-3 centuries before becoming subservient to Assyrians, Neo-Assyrians, Babylonians or Romans.  After 350/380 AD most, if not all Jews in Palestine converted to Christianity.  The Jews will be able to rule an Apartheid state for another 2-3 generations at most.  The demographics are stacked against them.
Click to expand...

The Hebrew Bible disagrees with you.  The Jews have returned from their exile and won't be leaving Israel again.  It's their land.  God gave it to them.  The Arabs have their own nations.  Let them return to them.  Israel belongs to the Jews and Jerusalem is their capitol.  All of it.


----------



## montelatici

Book of Jeremiah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Palestine?  There is no sovereign state of Palestine nor shall there ever be a sovereign state of Palestine.  The land of Israel has belonged to the Jews for over 4,000 years.  It will remain so eternally.  Time to face reality, Louie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except for the past 70 or so years, Palestine has been Rpman pagan, Christian or Muslim for the past 2,000 years.  Jews ruled for less than 2-3 centuries before becoming subservient to Assyrians, Neo-Assyrians, Babylonians or Romans.  After 350/380 AD most, if not all Jews in Palestine converted to Christianity.  The Jews will be able to rule an Apartheid state for another 2-3 generations at most.  The demographics are stacked against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Hebrew Bible disagrees with you.  The Jews have returned from their exile and won't be leaving Israel again.  It's their land.  God gave it to them.  The Arabs have their own nations.  Let them return to them.  Israel belongs to the Jews and Jerusalem is their capitol.  All of it.
Click to expand...


The Hebrew bible is a Hebrew fairy tale with no basis in fact.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Palestine?  There is no sovereign state of Palestine nor shall there ever be a sovereign state of Palestine.  The land of Israel has belonged to the Jews for over 4,000 years.  It will remain so eternally.  Time to face reality, Louie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except for the past 70 or so years, Palestine has been Rpman pagan, Christian or Muslim for the past 2,000 years.  Jews ruled for less than 2-3 centuries before becoming subservient to Assyrians, Neo-Assyrians, Babylonians or Romans.  After 350/380 AD most, if not all Jews in Palestine converted to Christianity.  The Jews will be able to rule an Apartheid state for another 2-3 generations at most.  The demographics are stacked against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Hebrew Bible disagrees with you.  The Jews have returned from their exile and won't be leaving Israel again.  It's their land.  God gave it to them.  The Arabs have their own nations.  Let them return to them.  Israel belongs to the Jews and Jerusalem is their capitol.  All of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Hebrew bible is a Hebrew fairy tale with no basis in fact.
Click to expand...

The Hebrew Bible is true.  Only a fool would deny that the Word of God is true.  There is no point in trying to educate a fool so I'll leave you to yourself.  Bye now.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

louie888 said:


> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*


The civilized world came to that conclusion long before the UN.


----------



## louie888

Book of Jeremiah said:


> ...The Hebrew Bible is true.  Only a fool would deny that the Word of God is true....



*Can EVERYONE reading along look and see what we are dealing with here in this forum?*

Please, people, save this post to your favorites. Refer to it when any of these idiots post something even a little bit confusing.


----------



## American_Jihad

*IN DESPERATE SEARCH FOR “APARTHEID” IN ISRAEL *
*The purveyors of “Israel Apartheid Week” haven’t seen the Israel I saw.*
May 10, 2017

Joseph Puder





...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UNSC passed about 76 resolutions in 2016.  Only one was regarding Israel. Stop believing the propaganda.
> 
> Resolutions adopted by the United Nations Security Council in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the UNGA, like you, spends its time hand-wringing over Jews.
> *
> UNGA adopts 20 resolutions against Israel, 6 on rest of world combined - UN Watch
> 
> GENEVA, Dec. 21, 2016 – The UN General Assembly has wrapped up its annual legislative session by adopting 20 resolutions against Israel—click here for detailed chart—and only 6 resolutions on the rest of the world combined, with three on Syria, and one each on Iran, North Korea and Crimea.*
Click to expand...

Perhaps it is because Israel thumbs its nose at every resolution leaving those violations unresolved and open for further resolutions.


----------



## P F Tinmore

American_Jihad said:


> *IN DESPERATE SEARCH FOR “APARTHEID” IN ISRAEL *
> *The purveyors of “Israel Apartheid Week” haven’t seen the Israel I saw.*
> May 10, 2017
> 
> Joseph Puder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you only look at Israeli propaganda sites like frontpage rag.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IN DESPERATE SEARCH FOR “APARTHEID” IN ISRAEL *
> *The purveyors of “Israel Apartheid Week” haven’t seen the Israel I saw.*
> May 10, 2017
> 
> Joseph Puder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Because you only look at Israeli propaganda sites like frontpage rag.
Click to expand...


As opposed to you reading Islamic propaganda rags like the Koran and the Hamas Charter.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IN DESPERATE SEARCH FOR “APARTHEID” IN ISRAEL *
> *The purveyors of “Israel Apartheid Week” haven’t seen the Israel I saw.*
> May 10, 2017
> 
> Joseph Puder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Because you only look at Israeli propaganda sites like frontpage rag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to you reading Islamic propaganda rags like the Koran and the Hamas Charter.
Click to expand...

Blowing smoke out of your ass again.

I have never even seen a Koran and the revised charter is more in line with their actual beliefs.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IN DESPERATE SEARCH FOR “APARTHEID” IN ISRAEL *
> *The purveyors of “Israel Apartheid Week” haven’t seen the Israel I saw.*
> May 10, 2017
> 
> Joseph Puder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Because you only look at Israeli propaganda sites like frontpage rag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to you reading Islamic propaganda rags like the Koran and the Hamas Charter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blowing smoke out of your ass again.
> 
> I have never even seen a Koran and the revised charter is more in line with their actual beliefs.
Click to expand...

You poor angry islamist. When were you designated to be the official Islamic terrorist spokes-turban for Hamas?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IN DESPERATE SEARCH FOR “APARTHEID” IN ISRAEL *
> *The purveyors of “Israel Apartheid Week” haven’t seen the Israel I saw.*
> May 10, 2017
> 
> Joseph Puder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Because you only look at Israeli propaganda sites like frontpage rag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to you reading Islamic propaganda rags like the Koran and the Hamas Charter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blowing smoke out of your ass again.
> 
> I have never even seen a Koran and the revised charter is more in line with their actual beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor angry islamist. When were you designated to be the official Islamic terrorist spokes-turban for Hamas?
Click to expand...

I am not pro Hamas. I am just pro truth.

Israel happens to be on the wrong side of truth.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IN DESPERATE SEARCH FOR “APARTHEID” IN ISRAEL *
> *The purveyors of “Israel Apartheid Week” haven’t seen the Israel I saw.*
> May 10, 2017
> 
> Joseph Puder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Because you only look at Israeli propaganda sites like frontpage rag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to you reading Islamic propaganda rags like the Koran and the Hamas Charter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blowing smoke out of your ass again.
> 
> I have never even seen a Koran and the revised charter is more in line with their actual beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor angry islamist. When were you designated to be the official Islamic terrorist spokes-turban for Hamas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not pro Hamas. I am just pro truth.
> 
> Israel happens to be on the wrong side of truth.
Click to expand...


Pass that on to the prayer leader at your madrassah.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you only look at Israeli propaganda sites like frontpage rag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to you reading Islamic propaganda rags like the Koran and the Hamas Charter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blowing smoke out of your ass again.
> 
> I have never even seen a Koran and the revised charter is more in line with their actual beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor angry islamist. When were you designated to be the official Islamic terrorist spokes-turban for Hamas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not pro Hamas. I am just pro truth.
> 
> Israel happens to be on the wrong side of truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pass that on to the prayer leader at your madrassah.
Click to expand...

Blowing smoke out of your ass again.

My school. One of the 100 best in the country.

Chagrin Falls Exempted Village Schools


----------



## Hollie

U.S. Mosque Map - Former FBI - Vast Majority Are Part Of "Jihadi Network" - Reality Is Not Racism And It Is Not Paranoia When They Are Really Trying To Kill You!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## theliq

Hollie said:


> U.S. Mosque Map - Former FBI - Vast Majority Are Part Of "Jihadi Network" - Reality Is Not Racism And It Is Not Paranoia When They Are Really Trying To Kill You!


Grow Up Hollie,you are making an Arse of Yourself....you may think you are funny BUT you undermine yourself,with Rubbishy Posts like the 5 above....steven..just sayin,don't become like the American Jerkhad because everyone knows what a Dickhead he is...your post use to be interesting


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## louie888

The false charges of antisemitism are ridiculous.


----------



## Shusha

louie888 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 128155



About the same time encouraging children to provoke soldiers by violently attacking them became "peaceful protests".


----------



## louie888

Shusha said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 128155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the same time encouraging children to provoke soldiers by violently attacking them became "peaceful protests".
Click to expand...

Sure, asshole.


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 128155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the same time encouraging children to provoke soldiers by violently attacking them became "peaceful protests".
Click to expand...


----------



## Indeependent

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 128155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the same time encouraging children to provoke soldiers by violently attacking them became "peaceful protests".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128211
Click to expand...

Look ma!  A cartoon!


----------



## Hollie

louie888 said:


> The false charges of antisemitism are ridiculous.
> 
> View attachment 128155



Another bit of Shirley Temper / Pallywood Production Studios Inc., melodrama for you gullible types.


----------



## louie888

The same organization that gave israel its so called right to exist has finally woken up to the horror that they created.


----------



## American_Jihad

louie888 said:


> The same organization that gave israel its so called right to exist has finally woken up to the horror that they created.


Quran says land belongs to Israel - Google Search

...


----------



## Indeependent

louie888 said:


> The same organization that gave israel its so called right to exist has finally woken up to the horror that they created.


Russia cast the deciding vote.
And now Russia controls the US.
What's next?


----------



## American_Jihad

Indeependent said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same organization that gave israel its so called right to exist has finally woken up to the horror that they created.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia cast the deciding vote.
> And now Russia controls the US.
> What's next?
Click to expand...


...


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Cliff Notes: What They Don't Tell You About Apartheid Israel. *

**


----------



## Hollie

What they don't tell you about ethnic cleansing and apartheid Islamic terrorist enclaves.


----------



## Indeependent

Jordan-Palestine ties strained by peace talks
Jordan and apartheid.
Yep, I Googled Palestinians and Jordan and yep, Jordan has no desire to give equal rights to Palestinians.
So Tin, Monty and their pals can eat shit and die.


----------



## montelatici

Indeependent said:


> Jordan-Palestine ties strained by peace talks
> Jordan and apartheid.
> Yep, I Googled Palestinians and Jordan and yep, Jordan has no desire to give equal rights to Palestinians.
> So Tin, Monty and their pals can eat shit and die.



Indepeepee has lost it.


----------



## montelatici

*Go South Africa!  They know what Apartheid is and they know that Israel is an Apartheid state.*

*"Parliament rejects Israeli delegation - COSATU*
Sizwe Pamla | 
05 August 2017
Federation reaffirms its support for the BDS campaign, and solidarity with oppressed masses of Palestine
*COSATU welcomes South African Parliament’s rejection of Israeli delegation*


We are aware that certain reactionary opposition parties and individuals will try to circumvent this Parliamentary decision and still fraternize with the Israeli delegation. Those who entertained officials from Apartheid SA were on the wrong side of history during the 1980s, and those who are entertaining Israel today will be judged harshly by history."

Parliament rejects Israeli delegation - COSATU - POLITICS | Politicsweb


----------



## louie888

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Who cares what the UN says about Israel? I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago. See how that works?


Well, this guy knows something about apartheid...

Desmond Tutu: Israel guilty of apartheid in treatment of Palestinians


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

Meanwhile:
*So, you think it would be necessary to first transfer and remove every Jew—*

_"Absolutely. No, I’m not saying to transfer every Jew, I’m saying transfer Jews who, after an agreement with Israel, fall under the jurisdiction of a Palestinian state."_

*Any Jew who is inside the borders of Palestine will have to leave?*

_"Absolutely. I think this is a very necessary step, before we can allow the two states to somehow develop their separate national identities, and then maybe open up the doors for all kinds of cultural, social, political, economic exchanges, that freedom of movement of both citizens of Israelis and Palestinians from one area to another. You know you have to think of the day after."

*MAEN RASHID AREIKAT*
*The Palestinian ambassador to Washington*_


----------



## Shusha

rylah said:


> Meanwhile:
> *So, you think it would be necessary to first transfer and remove every Jew—*
> 
> _"Absolutely. No, I’m not saying to transfer every Jew, I’m saying transfer Jews who, after an agreement with Israel, fall under the jurisdiction of a Palestinian state."_
> 
> *Any Jew who is inside the borders of Palestine will have to leave?*
> 
> _"Absolutely. I think this is a very necessary step, _




Is he wrong?  I think its an uncomfortable question.  There are excellent arguments either way.

BUT....the real problem is that it HAS to go both ways.  If you believe that the one territory should be emptied of Jews to allow Arabs to flourish, you must also believe that the other territory should be emptied of Arabs to allow Jews to flourish.


----------



## xyz

louie888 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel? I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago. See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this guy knows something about apartheid...
> 
> Desmond Tutu: Israel guilty of apartheid in treatment of Palestinians
Click to expand...

There were close ties between apartheid S.A. and Israel, supposedly Israel also gave them nuclear weapons technology.


----------



## Roudy

louie888 said:


> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*


Link isn't working. Page not found.  Fake Muslim news.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> Link isn't working. Page not found.  Fake Muslim news.
Click to expand...

Here is one that works.

UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank

You're welcome.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Anti-Israel 'apartheid' report was no secret, despite UN chief's disavowal*

After noting a number of instances where ESCWA member states have described Israeli policies as “apartheid practices” since 2014, Khalaf then wrote:

“ESCWA presented the main findings of this study to the ESCWA 29th Ministerial Sessions, based on which Resolution 326 (XXIX) of 15 December 2016 requested the secretariat to 'Publish widely the results of the study on considering Israeli policies towards the Palestinian people as apartheid, by disseminating it to member States, national, regional and international organizations and media institutions, and by organizing activities and producing media material in that regard.””

Khalaf told Viotti: “The aforementioned findings of this Apartheid Report should not have come as a surprise to anyone as they have been online since December 2016.”

*Anti-Israel 'apartheid' report was no secret, despite UN chief's disavowal*


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> *Anti-Israel 'apartheid' report was no secret, despite UN chief's disavowal*
> 
> After noting a number of instances where ESCWA member states have described Israeli policies as “apartheid practices” since 2014, Khalaf then wrote:
> 
> “ESCWA presented the main findings of this study to the ESCWA 29th Ministerial Sessions, based on which Resolution 326 (XXIX) of 15 December 2016 requested the secretariat to 'Publish widely the results of the study on considering Israeli policies towards the Palestinian people as apartheid, by disseminating it to member States, national, regional and international organizations and media institutions, and by organizing activities and producing media material in that regard.””
> 
> Khalaf told Viotti: “The aforementioned findings of this Apartheid Report should not have come as a surprise to anyone as they have been online since December 2016.”
> 
> *Anti-Israel 'apartheid' report was no secret, despite UN chief's disavowal*


Thanks...but for proving that you're a dumbass shill for Islamo-terrorists, who can't even read the first fucking page of the piece!

*"The findings, interpretations and conclusions expressed in this publication are those of the authors and do not necessarily reflect the views of the United Nations or its officials or Member States."

The designations employed and the presentation of material in this publication do not imply the expression of any opinion whatsoever on the part of the United Nations concerning the legal status of any country, territory, city or area or of its authorities, or concerning the delimitation of its frontiers or boundaries. 

Links contained in this publication are provided for the convenience of the reader. The United Nations takes no responsibility for the continued accuracy of that information or for the content of any external website."

****Therefore, the title of this thread: *
*"BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME" is fake news and bullshit Muslim **propaganda.*

*Game, set, match. *


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti-Israel 'apartheid' report was no secret, despite UN chief's disavowal*
> 
> After noting a number of instances where ESCWA member states have described Israeli policies as “apartheid practices” since 2014, Khalaf then wrote:
> 
> “ESCWA presented the main findings of this study to the ESCWA 29th Ministerial Sessions, based on which Resolution 326 (XXIX) of 15 December 2016 requested the secretariat to 'Publish widely the results of the study on considering Israeli policies towards the Palestinian people as apartheid, by disseminating it to member States, national, regional and international organizations and media institutions, and by organizing activities and producing media material in that regard.””
> 
> Khalaf told Viotti: “The aforementioned findings of this Apartheid Report should not have come as a surprise to anyone as they have been online since December 2016.”
> 
> *Anti-Israel 'apartheid' report was no secret, despite UN chief's disavowal*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...but for proving that you're a dumbass shill for Islamo-terrorists, who can't even read the first fucking page of the piece!
> 
> *"The findings, interpretations and conclusions expressed in this publication are those of the authors and do not necessarily reflect the views of the United Nations or its officials or Member States."
> 
> The designations employed and the presentation of material in this publication do not imply the expression of any opinion whatsoever on the part of the United Nations concerning the legal status of any country, territory, city or area or of its authorities, or concerning the delimitation of its frontiers or boundaries.
> 
> Links contained in this publication are provided for the convenience of the reader. The United Nations takes no responsibility for the continued accuracy of that information or for the content of any external website."
> 
> ****Therefore, the title of this thread: *
> *"BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME" is fake news and bullshit Muslim **propaganda.*
> 
> *Game, set, match. *
Click to expand...

Typical propaganda ploy. Slime the source while ignoring the content.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti-Israel 'apartheid' report was no secret, despite UN chief's disavowal*
> 
> After noting a number of instances where ESCWA member states have described Israeli policies as “apartheid practices” since 2014, Khalaf then wrote:
> 
> “ESCWA presented the main findings of this study to the ESCWA 29th Ministerial Sessions, based on which Resolution 326 (XXIX) of 15 December 2016 requested the secretariat to 'Publish widely the results of the study on considering Israeli policies towards the Palestinian people as apartheid, by disseminating it to member States, national, regional and international organizations and media institutions, and by organizing activities and producing media material in that regard.””
> 
> Khalaf told Viotti: “The aforementioned findings of this Apartheid Report should not have come as a surprise to anyone as they have been online since December 2016.”
> 
> *Anti-Israel 'apartheid' report was no secret, despite UN chief's disavowal*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...but for proving that you're a dumbass shill for Islamo-terrorists, who can't even read the first fucking page of the piece!
> 
> *"The findings, interpretations and conclusions expressed in this publication are those of the authors and do not necessarily reflect the views of the United Nations or its officials or Member States."
> 
> The designations employed and the presentation of material in this publication do not imply the expression of any opinion whatsoever on the part of the United Nations concerning the legal status of any country, territory, city or area or of its authorities, or concerning the delimitation of its frontiers or boundaries.
> 
> Links contained in this publication are provided for the convenience of the reader. The United Nations takes no responsibility for the continued accuracy of that information or for the content of any external website."
> 
> ****Therefore, the title of this thread: *
> *"BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME" is fake news and bullshit Muslim **propaganda.*
> 
> *Game, set, match. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical propaganda ploy. Slime the source while ignoring the content.
Click to expand...

Speaking of propaganda ploys.  The source is a shit opinion piece and does not in any way shape or from represent a "UN Conclusion" so why do you liars act like it does?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti-Israel 'apartheid' report was no secret, despite UN chief's disavowal*
> 
> After noting a number of instances where ESCWA member states have described Israeli policies as “apartheid practices” since 2014, Khalaf then wrote:
> 
> “ESCWA presented the main findings of this study to the ESCWA 29th Ministerial Sessions, based on which Resolution 326 (XXIX) of 15 December 2016 requested the secretariat to 'Publish widely the results of the study on considering Israeli policies towards the Palestinian people as apartheid, by disseminating it to member States, national, regional and international organizations and media institutions, and by organizing activities and producing media material in that regard.””
> 
> Khalaf told Viotti: “The aforementioned findings of this Apartheid Report should not have come as a surprise to anyone as they have been online since December 2016.”
> 
> *Anti-Israel 'apartheid' report was no secret, despite UN chief's disavowal*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...but for proving that you're a dumbass shill for Islamo-terrorists, who can't even read the first fucking page of the piece!
> 
> *"The findings, interpretations and conclusions expressed in this publication are those of the authors and do not necessarily reflect the views of the United Nations or its officials or Member States."
> 
> The designations employed and the presentation of material in this publication do not imply the expression of any opinion whatsoever on the part of the United Nations concerning the legal status of any country, territory, city or area or of its authorities, or concerning the delimitation of its frontiers or boundaries.
> 
> Links contained in this publication are provided for the convenience of the reader. The United Nations takes no responsibility for the continued accuracy of that information or for the content of any external website."
> 
> ****Therefore, the title of this thread: *
> *"BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME" is fake news and bullshit Muslim **propaganda.*
> 
> *Game, set, match. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical propaganda ploy. Slime the source while ignoring the content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of propaganda ploys.  The source is a shit opinion piece and does not in any way shape or from represent a "UN Conclusion" so why do you liars act like it does?
Click to expand...

Back to sliming the source while ignoring the content.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> Link isn't working. Page not found.  Fake Muslim news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is one that works.
> 
> UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank
> 
> You're welcome.
Click to expand...


That one doesn't work at all. 

It's totally predictable that you and the Islamist backwaters of ESCWA would share similar opinions / biases toward Jooooos. Why would you think that the worst examples of Islamist degenerates would elicit anything but ridicule for your silly cutting and pasting?

As we see, an opinion piece coming from Arab-Islamist backwaters has a completely predictable bias.


"Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 *Arab* countries in *Western Asia*: *Bahrain*, *Egypt*,*Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, *Morocco*, *Mauritania*, *Oman*, *Palestine*, *Qatar*,*Saudi Arabia*, *The Sudan*, The *Syrian Arab Republic*, *Tunisia*, The *United Arab Emirates *and *Yemen*."


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> Link isn't working. Page not found.  Fake Muslim news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is one that works.
> 
> UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That one doesn't work at all.
> 
> It's totally predictable that you and the Islamist backwaters of ESCWA would share similar opinions / biases toward Jooooos. Why would you think that the worst examples of Islamist degenerates would elicit anything but ridicule for your silly cutting and pasting?
> 
> As we see, an opinion piece coming from Arab-Islamist backwaters has a completely predictable bias.
> 
> 
> "Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 *Arab* countries in *Western Asia*: *Bahrain*, *Egypt*,*Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, *Morocco*, *Mauritania*, *Oman*, *Palestine*, *Qatar*,*Saudi Arabia*, *The Sudan*, The *Syrian Arab Republic*, *Tunisia*, The *United Arab Emirates *and *Yemen*."
Click to expand...

There is nothing in there that has not been reported on for years.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> Link isn't working. Page not found.  Fake Muslim news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is one that works.
> 
> UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That one doesn't work at all.
> 
> It's totally predictable that you and the Islamist backwaters of ESCWA would share similar opinions / biases toward Jooooos. Why would you think that the worst examples of Islamist degenerates would elicit anything but ridicule for your silly cutting and pasting?
> 
> As we see, an opinion piece coming from Arab-Islamist backwaters has a completely predictable bias.
> 
> 
> "Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 *Arab* countries in *Western Asia*: *Bahrain*, *Egypt*,*Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, *Morocco*, *Mauritania*, *Oman*, *Palestine*, *Qatar*,*Saudi Arabia*, *The Sudan*, The *Syrian Arab Republic*, *Tunisia*, The *United Arab Emirates *and *Yemen*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing in there that has not been reported on for years.
Click to expand...


There is nothing there that is not predictable Islamist pablum, cut and pasted by a predictable.... ummm.... how shall we say..... pablum'ist?


----------



## fanger

The United States, an ally of Israel, said it was outraged by the report.

“The United Nations secretariat was right to distance itself from this report, but it must go further and withdraw the report altogether,” the US ambassador to the United Nations, *Nikki Haley*, said in a statement.


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> The United States, an ally of Israel, said it was outraged by the report.
> 
> “The United Nations secretariat was right to distance itself from this report, but it must go further and withdraw the report altogether,” the US ambassador to the United Nations, *Nikki Haley*, said in a statement.


Did you steal that from Juan Cole?

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> Link isn't working. Page not found.  Fake Muslim news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is one that works.
> 
> UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That one doesn't work at all.
> 
> It's totally predictable that you and the Islamist backwaters of ESCWA would share similar opinions / biases toward Jooooos. Why would you think that the worst examples of Islamist degenerates would elicit anything but ridicule for your silly cutting and pasting?
> 
> As we see, an opinion piece coming from Arab-Islamist backwaters has a completely predictable bias.
> 
> 
> "Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 *Arab* countries in *Western Asia*: *Bahrain*, *Egypt*,*Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, *Morocco*, *Mauritania*, *Oman*, *Palestine*, *Qatar*,*Saudi Arabia*, *The Sudan*, The *Syrian Arab Republic*, *Tunisia*, The *United Arab Emirates *and *Yemen*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing in there that has not been reported on for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing there that is not predictable Islamist pablum, cut and pasted by a predictable.... ummm.... how shall we say..... pablum'ist?
Click to expand...

This report merely confirms what everybody already knew.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link isn't working. Page not found.  Fake Muslim news.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one that works.
> 
> UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That one doesn't work at all.
> 
> It's totally predictable that you and the Islamist backwaters of ESCWA would share similar opinions / biases toward Jooooos. Why would you think that the worst examples of Islamist degenerates would elicit anything but ridicule for your silly cutting and pasting?
> 
> As we see, an opinion piece coming from Arab-Islamist backwaters has a completely predictable bias.
> 
> 
> "Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 *Arab* countries in *Western Asia*: *Bahrain*, *Egypt*,*Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, *Morocco*, *Mauritania*, *Oman*, *Palestine*, *Qatar*,*Saudi Arabia*, *The Sudan*, The *Syrian Arab Republic*, *Tunisia*, The *United Arab Emirates *and *Yemen*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing in there that has not been reported on for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing there that is not predictable Islamist pablum, cut and pasted by a predictable.... ummm.... how shall we say..... pablum'ist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This report merely confirms what everybody already knew.
Click to expand...


Indeed. There was no reason to believe that Islamist backwaters would splurge out anything but their usual, predictable Joooooo tirades. 

You're a card-carrying ESCWA Pom Pom flailer, right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one that works.
> 
> UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one doesn't work at all.
> 
> It's totally predictable that you and the Islamist backwaters of ESCWA would share similar opinions / biases toward Jooooos. Why would you think that the worst examples of Islamist degenerates would elicit anything but ridicule for your silly cutting and pasting?
> 
> As we see, an opinion piece coming from Arab-Islamist backwaters has a completely predictable bias.
> 
> 
> "Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 *Arab* countries in *Western Asia*: *Bahrain*, *Egypt*,*Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, *Morocco*, *Mauritania*, *Oman*, *Palestine*, *Qatar*,*Saudi Arabia*, *The Sudan*, The *Syrian Arab Republic*, *Tunisia*, The *United Arab Emirates *and *Yemen*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing in there that has not been reported on for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing there that is not predictable Islamist pablum, cut and pasted by a predictable.... ummm.... how shall we say..... pablum'ist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This report merely confirms what everybody already knew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. There was no reason to believe that Islamist backwaters would splurge out anything but their usual, predictable Joooooo tirades.
> 
> You're a card-carrying ESCWA Pom Pom flailer, right?
Click to expand...

Still sliming the source while ignoring the content.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That one doesn't work at all.
> 
> It's totally predictable that you and the Islamist backwaters of ESCWA would share similar opinions / biases toward Jooooos. Why would you think that the worst examples of Islamist degenerates would elicit anything but ridicule for your silly cutting and pasting?
> 
> As we see, an opinion piece coming from Arab-Islamist backwaters has a completely predictable bias.
> 
> 
> "Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 *Arab* countries in *Western Asia*: *Bahrain*, *Egypt*,*Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, *Morocco*, *Mauritania*, *Oman*, *Palestine*, *Qatar*,*Saudi Arabia*, *The Sudan*, The *Syrian Arab Republic*, *Tunisia*, The *United Arab Emirates *and *Yemen*."
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing in there that has not been reported on for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing there that is not predictable Islamist pablum, cut and pasted by a predictable.... ummm.... how shall we say..... pablum'ist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This report merely confirms what everybody already knew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. There was no reason to believe that Islamist backwaters would splurge out anything but their usual, predictable Joooooo tirades.
> 
> You're a card-carrying ESCWA Pom Pom flailer, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still sliming the source while ignoring the content.
Click to expand...


I'm still acknowledging the predictable slime that perpetrated what you euphemistically call "content".


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti-Israel 'apartheid' report was no secret, despite UN chief's disavowal*
> 
> After noting a number of instances where ESCWA member states have described Israeli policies as “apartheid practices” since 2014, Khalaf then wrote:
> 
> “ESCWA presented the main findings of this study to the ESCWA 29th Ministerial Sessions, based on which Resolution 326 (XXIX) of 15 December 2016 requested the secretariat to 'Publish widely the results of the study on considering Israeli policies towards the Palestinian people as apartheid, by disseminating it to member States, national, regional and international organizations and media institutions, and by organizing activities and producing media material in that regard.””
> 
> Khalaf told Viotti: “The aforementioned findings of this Apartheid Report should not have come as a surprise to anyone as they have been online since December 2016.”
> 
> *Anti-Israel 'apartheid' report was no secret, despite UN chief's disavowal*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...but for proving that you're a dumbass shill for Islamo-terrorists, who can't even read the first fucking page of the piece!
> 
> *"The findings, interpretations and conclusions expressed in this publication are those of the authors and do not necessarily reflect the views of the United Nations or its officials or Member States."
> 
> The designations employed and the presentation of material in this publication do not imply the expression of any opinion whatsoever on the part of the United Nations concerning the legal status of any country, territory, city or area or of its authorities, or concerning the delimitation of its frontiers or boundaries.
> 
> Links contained in this publication are provided for the convenience of the reader. The United Nations takes no responsibility for the continued accuracy of that information or for the content of any external website."
> 
> ****Therefore, the title of this thread: *
> *"BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME" is fake news and bullshit Muslim **propaganda.*
> 
> *Game, set, match. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical propaganda ploy. Slime the source while ignoring the content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of propaganda ploys.  The source is a shit opinion piece and does not in any way shape or from represent a "UN Conclusion" so why do you liars act like it does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back to sliming the source while ignoring the content.
Click to expand...

This is a Palywood article written by nutjob authors with a well known reputation for being antisemtic and for writing bullshit and lies about Israel and the US. The best thing to do with it is to flush it down the toilet.  It is no surprise that you are attracted to this kind of vomit.

Here's one of the authors, "Richard Falk", what a piece of shit he is:


Canadian Foreign Minister John Baird sharply criticized Falk, stating that “Once again, United Nations official Richard Falk has spewed more mean-spirited, anti-Semitic rhetoric, this time blaming the attacks in Boston on President Obama and the State of Israel. The United Nations should be ashamed to even be associated with such an individual.” The United Kingdom, in a statement by its UN mission, noted that this was "the third time we have had cause to express our concerns about Mr. Falk’s anti-Semitic remarks. It is important to the U.K. that special rapporteurs uphold the highest standards in their work and we have twice previously made clear that remarks by Mr. Falk were unacceptable." United Nations Secretary General Ban Ki-moon rejected Falk’s statements, saying that they undermined the credibility and work of the UN. United States Ambassador to the United Nations Susan Rice wrote that she was "Outraged by Richard Falk's highly offensive Boston comments", that "Someone who spews such vitriol has no place at the UN", and that it was "Past time for him to go.".

Falk's statements were also criticized by numerous publications and advocacy groups, including the _New York Daily News_, the _Jewish Telegraphic Agency_(JTA), _The Jerusalem Post_, Sohrab Ahmari of the _Wall Street Journal_, UN Watch, the Anti-Defamation League and the American Jewish Committee. Scott McConnell responded to the criticism in _The American Conservative_: "Amazing for its viciousness and rank dishonesty is the campaign waged against UN special rapporteur for human rights in occupied Palestine Richard Falk for making some pretty straightforward “blowback” points in the aftermath of the Boston terrorist attack." He went on to describe how, in his view, "a well-funded neocon group called UN Watch and its various media allies had ginned up an intense public relations campaign, based on falsifying the meaning of his piece, using ellipses to distort its sentences, to claim that Falk had said that the Boston victims somehow deserved their fate."

.....Abraham H. Foxman of the Anti-Defamation League called on Falk to resign as U.N. Rapporteur for the Palestinian territories saying that "This cartoon is blatantly anti-Semitic and conveys the message that Jews and Americans care little about what is just and moral" and that "the message of hatred in this cartoon nonetheless directly contravenes the principles of the Human Rights Council and of the United Nations itself."[115] United States envoy to the UN Joseph M. Torsella said the posting of the cartoon was "shameful and outrageous" and "an embarrassment to the United Nations", and called on him to resign.[116][117] US Representative Ileana Ros-Lehtinen, chairwoman of the US House of Representatives Committee on Foreign Affairs also called on Falk to resign.[118] British Prime Minister, David Cameron, instructed the UK's concerns Permanent Representative to express concerns regarding the cartoon and said that he would "continue to closely watch any further actions or comments Mr Falk may make."[119]

United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights Navi Pillay "acknowledged the cartoon was antisemitic and objectionable.".[118]


In 2004, Falk wrote the preface to David Ray Griffin's book _The New Pearl Harbor: Disturbing Questions About the Bush Administration and 9/11_ which maintains that the George W. Bush administration was complicit in the September 11 attacks.[80] In that preface he argued: "There have been questions raised here and there and allegations of official complicity made almost from the day of the attacks, especially in Europe, but no one until Griffin has had the patience, the fortitude, the courage, and the intelligence to put the pieces together in a single coherent account." Falk also wrote a chapter for Griffin's 2006 book, _9/11 and American Empire: Intellectuals Speak Out_.

In 2004, Falk signed a statement released by the organization 9/11 Truth that calls for a new investigation into the September 11 attacks. Falk confirmed his support for the statement in 2009. In 2008, Falk called for an official commission to further study these issues, including the role neoconservatives may have played in the attacks, saying "It is possibly true that especially the neoconservatives thought there was a situation in the country and in the world where something had to happen to wake up the American people. Whether they are innocent about the contention that they made that something happen


----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> The United States, an ally of Israel, said it was outraged by the report.
> 
> “The United Nations secretariat was right to distance itself from this report, but it must go further and withdraw the report altogether,” the US ambassador to the United Nations, *Nikki Haley*, said in a statement.


Not the first time antisemites have produced a bullshit article.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That one doesn't work at all.
> 
> It's totally predictable that you and the Islamist backwaters of ESCWA would share similar opinions / biases toward Jooooos. Why would you think that the worst examples of Islamist degenerates would elicit anything but ridicule for your silly cutting and pasting?
> 
> As we see, an opinion piece coming from Arab-Islamist backwaters has a completely predictable bias.
> 
> 
> "Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 *Arab* countries in *Western Asia*: *Bahrain*, *Egypt*,*Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, *Morocco*, *Mauritania*, *Oman*, *Palestine*, *Qatar*,*Saudi Arabia*, *The Sudan*, The *Syrian Arab Republic*, *Tunisia*, The *United Arab Emirates *and *Yemen*."
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing in there that has not been reported on for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing there that is not predictable Islamist pablum, cut and pasted by a predictable.... ummm.... how shall we say..... pablum'ist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This report merely confirms what everybody already knew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. There was no reason to believe that Islamist backwaters would splurge out anything but their usual, predictable Joooooo tirades.
> 
> You're a card-carrying ESCWA Pom Pom flailer, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still sliming the source while ignoring the content.
Click to expand...

Yeah, we're still sliming garbage and antisemtism you call "content".  Deservedly of course.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Still sliming the source while ignoring the content.



The content of the report is a vile twisting of legal concepts in order to demonize the Jewish people.  From the outset, it draws conclusions about law with no foundation to be found in the law itself.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still sliming the source while ignoring the content.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The content of the report is a vile twisting of legal concepts in order to demonize the Jewish people.  From the outset, it draws conclusions about law with no foundation to be found in the law itself.
Click to expand...

Like?


----------



## Shusha

Speaking of apartheid....

PA arrests man for having dinner with a Jew.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still sliming the source while ignoring the content.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The content of the report is a vile twisting of legal concepts in order to demonize the Jewish people.  From the outset, it draws conclusions about law with no foundation to be found in the law itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like?
Click to expand...


Wait.  Hold on.  You want me to have a reasonable discussion with someone who suggests that international law supports the killing of people if they are Jewish?  And that Israel does not, in point of fact, exist?  

Sigh....

1.  The report intentionally misreads Article I.2 of the Convention on the Suppression and Punishment of the Crime of Apartheid.


----------



## LaDexter

We were warned...


Einstein Letter Warning Of Zionist Facism In Israel

*Einstein Letter Warning Of 
Zionist Facism In Israel
Letter That Albert Einstein Sent to the New York Times
1948, Protesting the Visit of Menachem Begin*
11-1-4




Letters to the Editor
New York Times
December 4, 1948
TO THE EDITORS OF THE NEW YORK TIMES:
Among the most disturbing political phenomena of our times is the emergence in the newly created state of Israel of the "Freedom Party" (Tnuat Haherut), a political party closely akin in its organization, methods, political philosophy and social appeal to the Nazi and Fascist parties. It was formed out of the membership and following of the former Irgun Zvai Leumi, a terrorist, right-wing, chauvinist organization in Palestine.


The current visit of Menachem Begin, leader of this party, to the United States is obviously calculated to give the impression of American support for his party in the coming Israeli elections, and to cement political ties with conservative Zionist elements in the United States. Several Americans of national repute have lent their names to welcome his visit. It is inconceivable that those who oppose fascism throughoutthe world, if correctly informed as to Mr. Begin's political record and perspectives, could add their names and support to the movement he represents.
Before irreparable damage is done by way of financial contributions, public manifestations in Begin's behalf, and the creation in Palestine of the impression that a large segment of America supports Fascist elements in Israel, the American public must be informed as to the record and objectives of Mr. Begin and his movement. The public avowals of Begin's party are no guide whatever to its actual character. Today they speak of freedom, democracy and anti-imperialism, whereas until recently they openly preached the doctrine of the Fascist state. It is in its actions that the terrorist party betrays its real character; from its past actions we can judge what it may be expected to do in the future.
*Attack on Arab Village*
A shocking example was their behavior in the Arab village of Deir Yassin. This village, off the main roads and surrounded by Jewish lands, had taken no part in the war, and had even fought off Arab bands who wanted to use the village as their base. On April 9 (THE NEW YORK TIMES), terrorist bands attacked this peaceful village, which was not a military objective in the fighting, killed most of its inhabitants ? 240men, women, and children - and kept a few of them alive to parade as captives through the streets of Jerusalem. Most of the Jewish community was horrified at the deed, and the Jewish Agency sent a telegram of apology to King Abdullah of Trans-Jordan. But the terrorists, far from being ashamed of their act, were proud of this massacre, publicized it widely, and invited all the foreign correspondents present in the country to view the heaped corpses and the general havoc at Deir Yassin. The Deir Yassin incident exemplifies the character and actions of the Freedom Party.
Within the Jewish community they have preached an admixture of ultranationalism, religious mysticism, and racial superiority. Like other Fascist parties they have been used to break strikes, and have themselves pressed for the destruction of free trade unions. In their stead they have proposed corporate unions on the Italian Fascist model. During the last years of sporadic anti-British violence, the IZL and Stern groups inaugurated a reign of terror in the Palestine Jewish community. Teachers were beaten up for speaking against them, adults were shot for not letting their children join them. By gangster methods, beatings, window-smashing, and wide-spread robberies, the terrorists intimidated the population and exacted a heavy tribute.
The people of the Freedom Party have had no part in the constructive achievements in Palestine. They have reclaimed no land, built no settlements, and only detracted from the Jewish defense activity. Their much-publicized immigration endeavors were minute, and devoted mainly to bringing in Fascist compatriots.
*Discrepancies Seen*
The discrepancies between the bold claims now being made by Begin and his party, and their record of past performance in Palestine bear the imprint of no ordinary political party. This is the unmistakable stamp of a Fascist party for whom terrorism (against Jews, Arabs, and British alike), and misrepresentation are means, and a "Leader State" is the goal.
In the light of the foregoing considerations, it is imperative that the truth about Mr. Begin and his movement be made known in this country. It is all the more tragic that the top leadership of American Zionism has refused to campaign against Begin's efforts, or even to expose to its own constituents the dangers to Israel from support to Begin.
The undersigned therefore take this means of publicly presenting a few salient facts concerning Begin and his party; and of urging all concerned not to support this latest manifestation of fascism.
ISIDORE ABRAMOWITZ
HANNAH ARENDT
ABRAHAM BRICK
RABBI JESSURUN CARDOZO
ALBERT EINSTEIN
HERMAN EISEN, M.D.
HAYIM FINEMAN
M. GALLEN, M.D.
H.H. HARRIS
ZELIG S. HARRIS
SIDNEY HOOK
FRED KARUSH
BRURIA KAUFMAN
IRMA L. LINDHEIM
NACHMAN MAISEL
SEYMOUR MELMAN
MYER D. MENDELSON
M.D., HARRY M. OSLINSKY
SAMUEL PITLICK
FRITZ ROHRLICH
LOUIS P. ROCKER
RUTH SAGIS
ITZHAK SANKOWSKY
I.J. SHOENBERG
SAMUEL SHUMAN
M. SINGER
IRMA WOLFE
STEFAN WOLF.
New York, Dec. 2, 1948


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still sliming the source while ignoring the content.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The content of the report is a vile twisting of legal concepts in order to demonize the Jewish people.  From the outset, it draws conclusions about law with no foundation to be found in the law itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait.  Hold on.  You want me to have a reasonable discussion with someone who suggests that international law supports the killing of people if they are Jewish?  And that Israel does not, in point of fact, exist?
> 
> Sigh....
> 
> 1.  The report intentionally misreads Article I.2 of the Convention on the Suppression and Punishment of the Crime of Apartheid.
Click to expand...

One, I never said that.

What was that misread?


----------



## teddyearp

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti-Israel 'apartheid' report was no secret, despite UN chief's disavowal*
> 
> After noting a number of instances where ESCWA member states have described Israeli policies as “apartheid practices” since 2014, Khalaf then wrote:
> 
> “ESCWA presented the main findings of this study to the ESCWA 29th Ministerial Sessions, based on which Resolution 326 (XXIX) of 15 December 2016 requested the secretariat to 'Publish widely the results of the study on considering Israeli policies towards the Palestinian people as apartheid, by disseminating it to member States, national, regional and international organizations and media institutions, and by organizing activities and producing media material in that regard.””
> 
> Khalaf told Viotti: “The aforementioned findings of this Apartheid Report should not have come as a surprise to anyone as they have been online since December 2016.”
> 
> *Anti-Israel 'apartheid' report was no secret, despite UN chief's disavowal*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...but for proving that you're a dumbass shill for Islamo-terrorists, who can't even read the first fucking page of the piece!
> 
> *"The findings, interpretations and conclusions expressed in this publication are those of the authors and do not necessarily reflect the views of the United Nations or its officials or Member States."
> 
> The designations employed and the presentation of material in this publication do not imply the expression of any opinion whatsoever on the part of the United Nations concerning the legal status of any country, territory, city or area or of its authorities, or concerning the delimitation of its frontiers or boundaries.
> 
> Links contained in this publication are provided for the convenience of the reader. The United Nations takes no responsibility for the continued accuracy of that information or for the content of any external website."
> 
> ****Therefore, the title of this thread: *
> *"BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME" is fake news and bullshit Muslim **propaganda.*
> 
> *Game, set, match. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical propaganda ploy. Slime the source while ignoring the content.
Click to expand...

Seems to me the source slimed itself.


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile:
> *So, you think it would be necessary to first transfer and remove every Jew—*
> 
> _"Absolutely. No, I’m not saying to transfer every Jew, I’m saying transfer Jews who, after an agreement with Israel, fall under the jurisdiction of a Palestinian state."_
> 
> *Any Jew who is inside the borders of Palestine will have to leave?*
> 
> _"Absolutely. I think this is a very necessary step, _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he wrong?  I think its an uncomfortable question.  There are excellent arguments either way.
> 
> BUT....the real problem is that it HAS to go both ways.  If you believe that the one territory should be emptied of Jews to allow Arabs to flourish, you must also believe that the other territory should be emptied of Arabs to allow Jews to flourish.
Click to expand...


Absolutely wrong! He's a racketeer.

1. He doesn't really represent anyone but one branch of the ayan class that got into the "govt". On the ground the PA, as a ruling body, is lower than the most ruling classes of the major cities. It's not PA or Hamas that start intifadas.

2. Think about Arab towns that worked hard for years, to build connections and trust, especially with the settlers. The Arab clans that made sure to welcome as much Jews as possible.
I already said, we've got the people with whom we can talk and appreciate. Best "under camera", and this is a big part of why PA and Hamas are racketeers.

3. Some context.
When one branch of my family settled in Eretz Israel, long before the generous baron decided to extend his hand, they came from an Arab country and settled in Jaffa, not Hebron or Jerusalem.
The situation of Jews in Palestine was dire in comparison to other Jews in the Arab Muslim world. They were sometimes paid with beatings, while the little money they had was robbed by the Ottomans, especially in Jerusalem with special double Jew tax.
A REAL apartheid.

Who were the Uriqats/Erekats then?
Racketeers designated a special privilege of a higher class under the Ottomans. They'd "give protection", and "guarantee safe passage" to Christian pilgrims who would like to go to certain holy sites. Then they took a big role as members of the Huweitat tribe to conquer Palestine (once again), along other Arabian tribes and the Brits.

Is he wrong? He's a racketeer who cares for none sides but to keep a narrative that keeps his little clique of Munich "heroes" alive. No different than Hamas -Worthless for both sides.


----------



## fanger

Roudy, heres the link you left out of your partial copy/paste  
*Richard A. Falk*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Richard A. Falk - Wikipedia


----------



## fanger

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still sliming the source while ignoring the content.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The content of the report is a vile twisting of legal concepts in order to demonize the Jewish people.  From the outset, it draws conclusions about law with no foundation to be found in the law itself.
Click to expand...

It's about israel, not jews, except in your head, fruitcake


----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> Roudy, heres the link you left out of your partial copy/paste
> *Richard A. Falk*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Richard A. Falk - Wikipedia


The material I posted had plenty of links, you're just a whiny incompetent Paleshitian antisemite.  Here's part of what is in the same link you posted. It's no surprise that you adore an evil antisemitic piece of shit like Richard Falk:

*Accusations of antisemitismEdit*
On June 29, 2011 Richard Falk posted on his blog an entry regarding the International Criminal Court’s indictment of Muammar Gaddafi for crimes against humanity which included a cartoon image of a dog with a Jewish head-covering and a sweater with the letters "USA"; it was urinating on Lady Justice while devouring bloody human bones.[110] UN Watch, which is a Geneva-based NGO[111][112] contacted UN High Commissioner for Human Rights Navi Pillay regarding the cartoon. Falk acknowledged on July 6 that the cartoon was antisemitic and apologized for posting it, explaining that he had thought the small markings on the dog's head represented a military helmet, not a yarmulka. He added that "we must also make peace with nature, and treat animals with as much respect as possible." [110][113][114]

Despite Falk's explanation of his error, Abraham H. Foxman of the Anti-Defamation League called on Falk to resign as U.N. Rapporteur for the Palestinian territories saying that "This cartoon is blatantly anti-Semitic and conveys the message that Jews and Americans care little about what is just and moral" and that "the message of hatred in this cartoon nonetheless directly contravenes the principles of the Human Rights Council and of the United Nations itself."[115] United States envoy to the UN Joseph M. Torsella said the posting of the cartoon was "shameful and outrageous" and "an embarrassment to the United Nations", and called on him to resign.[116][117] US Representative Ileana Ros-Lehtinen, chairwoman of the US House of Representatives Committee on Foreign Affairs also called on Falk to resign.[118] British Prime Minister, David Cameron, instructed the UK's concerns Permanent Representative to express concerns regarding the cartoon and said that he would "continue to closely watch any further actions or comments Mr Falk may make."[119]

United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights Navi Pillay "acknowledged the cartoon was antisemitic and objectionable." She did not call for Falk’s resignation because of his public apologies, his explanation that he had misinterpreted the cartoon, and the fact he had swiftly removed the image from his website.[118]

In July 2012, in discussing why he was drawn to the "Palestinian struggle", Falk wrote on his blog, "I formed a well-evidence belief that the U.S. Government and the organized Jewish community were responsible for the massive and enduring confiscation of Palestinian land and rights."[120] UN Watch, accused Falk of "promoting racist remarks," as well as anti-Semitism, "by attempting to blame Jewish communities everywhere for alleged crimes against Palestinians."[121] Falk later responded, writing "I have often opposed policies including those of the US and Israel but to conflate such stands with racism is [part of] a wide-ranging and frequently repeated denunciation of my views and activities."[120][122]

In December 2012, UN Watch published an open letter to Human Rights Watch critical of Falk. Falk was asked to resign from the Santa Monica group’s board and his name was removed from their website, because his working for the United Nations was contrary to HRW policy.[123][124][125] Later that month, in response to a UN Watch press release criticizing Falk, 40 representatives of major international human rights organisations worldwide signed a letter to Human Rights Watch urging the group to "clarify that he was not 'expelled' as an enemy of human rights' as UN Watch claimed".[126][127] Phyllis Bennis, a signer of the letter, wrote that Human Rights Watch replied on January 1, 2013, stating that the UN Watch letter was filled with "inaccuracies and falsehoods" and repeating Human Rights Watch's statement it was complying with its longstanding policy.[126][128]

As mentioned above regarding Falk's commentary on the Boston Marathon bombings, the British mission to the United Nations stated that “[this is] the third time we have had cause to express our concerns about Mr. Falk’s anti-Semitic remarks. It is important to the U.K. that special rapporteurs uphold the highest standards in their work and we have twice previously made clear that remarks by Mr. Falk were unacceptable.”[98][99]


----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still sliming the source while ignoring the content.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The content of the report is a vile twisting of legal concepts in order to demonize the Jewish people.  From the outset, it draws conclusions about law with no foundation to be found in the law itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's about israel, not jews, except in your head, fruitcake
Click to expand...

Really?!  Then why is the author infamous for being a mentally ill dirtbag with a long history of antisemtism?


----------



## Linkiloo

Luckily this report was discredited and the authors further humiliated as the UN distanced itself from the report.

I have said numerous times that apartheid is a legal concept and only a legal analysis makes sense. This is sorely lacking in the report.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Linkiloo said:


> Luckily this report was discredited and the authors further humiliated as the UN distanced itself from the report.
> 
> I have said numerous times that apartheid is a legal concept and only a legal analysis makes sense. This is sorely lacking in the report.


And the response from the Palestinians and many others is: "yeah we already knew that. We have been pointing that out for years."


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Roudy

More propaganda clips by the Hamas lover. 

And now for some truth.  

Two West Bank Churches Hit by Firebombs Over Pope Comments


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> More propaganda clips by the Hamas lover.
> 
> And now for some truth.
> 
> Two West Bank Churches Hit by Firebombs Over Pope Comments



Posting an article from over 10 years ago sure proves your point. LOL


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily this report was discredited and the authors further humiliated as the UN distanced itself from the report.
> 
> I have said numerous times that apartheid is a legal concept and only a legal analysis makes sense. This is sorely lacking in the report.
> 
> 
> 
> And the response from the Palestinians and many others is: "yeah we already knew that. We have been pointing that out for years."
Click to expand...

Well yeah. There is an obvious expectation coming from Islamics and their Pom Pom flailers.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> More propaganda clips by the Hamas lover.
> 
> And now for some truth.
> 
> Two West Bank Churches Hit by Firebombs Over Pope Comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting an article from over 10 years ago sure proves your point. LOL
Click to expand...

So are you claiming that the event did not occur?  Palestinian animals firebombed five churches because they didn't like what the pope said. And nobody was caught or punished, for this crime.  They never do.

This is who they are.


----------



## Roudy

LaDexter said:


> A quick review of the Israeli offing of the US Marines in Lebanon.
> 
> 1. The Marines are killed by a truck bomb.
> 2. Israel and the "US" media both immediately claim Hezbollah was responsible
> 3. Reagan's FBI determines Hezbo was NOT a suspect
> 4. Out of thin air, a Mossad disguised as a Muslim claims he is from "Islamic Jihad" and they did it
> 5. We never again hear about "Islamic Jihad" until episode #17 of the show "24"
> 
> 
> 911 was all about manipulating the US to fight wars in the ME to help Israel
> The Marines in 1982 were all about Zionist manipulation of a US war on Hezbo



You are an ignorant idiot, it was done by Islamic Jihad which later morphed into Hezbollah.

Next moron please!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> Wrong again.  Repeating nutjob consoiracy theories and talking points  from antisemitic is going to get you anywhere.
> 
> And it still doesn't change the fact that the article in the OP was authored by an antisemtic dirtbag.


I thought y'all ran out of antisemite cards and had to start playing the Jew hate cards.


----------



## Linkiloo

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  Repeating nutjob consoiracy theories and talking points  from antisemitic is going to get you anywhere.
> 
> And it still doesn't change the fact that the article in the OP was authored by an antisemtic dirtbag.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought y'all ran out of antisemite cards and had to start playing the Jew hate cards.
Click to expand...

There is a difference?


----------



## fanger




----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> View attachment 148979


But your stupid cartoon from an IslamoNazi site still doesn't explain why many respected world leaders and UN representatives who aren't Jewish have called your Richard F#*K an antisemite.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  Repeating nutjob consoiracy theories and talking points  from antisemitic is going to get you anywhere.
> 
> And it still doesn't change the fact that the article in the OP was authored by an antisemtic dirtbag.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought y'all ran out of antisemite cards and had to start playing the Jew hate cards.
Click to expand...

Let's call a spade a spade, the report was created by a bunch of career antisemites who are  such low forms of life, they are proud of their antisemitism, like you and Fanger flucked.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  Repeating nutjob consoiracy theories and talking points  from antisemitic is going to get you anywhere.
> 
> And it still doesn't change the fact that the article in the OP was authored by an antisemtic dirtbag.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought y'all ran out of antisemite cards and had to start playing the Jew hate cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's call a spade a spade, the report was created by a bunch of career antisemites who are  such low forms of life, they are proud of their antisemitism, like you and Fanger flucked.
Click to expand...

Do you have some links to back up that allegation?


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148979
> 
> 
> 
> But your stupid cartoon from an IslamoNazi site still doesn't explain why many respected world leaders and UN representatives who aren't Jewish have called your Richard F#*K an antisemite.
Click to expand...


What respected world leaders have called Falk, a Jew, antisemitic?  That would be antisemitic.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148979
> 
> 
> 
> But your stupid cartoon from an IslamoNazi site still doesn't explain why many respected world leaders and UN representatives who aren't Jewish have called your Richard F#*K an antisemite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What respected world leaders have called Falk, a Jew, antisemitic?  That would be antisemitic.
Click to expand...


Being born a Jew doesn't make one a Jew.  Some of the most disgusting antisemites are ones that converted from Judaism. 

"Falk was born into an assimilationist New York Jewish family which all but repudiated the ethnic side of Jewishness"
Martin Griffiths, _Fifty Key Thinkers in International Relations,_ Routledge 1999 p.74

"the British mission to the United Nations stated that “[this is] the third time we have had cause to express our concerns about Mr. Falk’s anti-Semitic remarks. It is important to the U.K. that special rapporteurs uphold the highest standards in their work and we have twice previously made clear that remarks by Mr. Falk were unacceptable." 

Richard A. Falk, "A Commentary on the Marathon Murders", Richard Falk blog, April 19, 2013; reprinted in part as "Collective self-reflection in the wake of a national tragedy" at Al Jazeera, April 19, 2013; reprinted at here, with the original title by _Foreign Policy Journal_, April 21, 2013.
Canada lambasts UN official for saying Boston bombings caused by ‘American global domination project’, _Canadian Press_ (reprinted in the _National Post_, April 24, 2013).

US Representative Ileana Ros-Lehtinen, chairwoman of the US House of Representatives Committee on Foreign Affairs also called on Falk to resign. 


United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights Navi Pillay "acknowledged the cartoon was antisemitic and objectionable." 

United States envoy to the UN Joseph M. Torsella said the posting of the cartoon was "shameful and outrageous" and "an embarrassment to the United Nations", and called on him to resign

British Prime Minister, David Cameron, instructed the UK's concerns Permanent Representative to express concerns regarding the cartoon and said that he would "continue to closely watch any further actions or comments Mr Falk may make


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  Repeating nutjob consoiracy theories and talking points  from antisemitic is going to get you anywhere.
> 
> And it still doesn't change the fact that the article in the OP was authored by an antisemtic dirtbag.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought y'all ran out of antisemite cards and had to start playing the Jew hate cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's call a spade a spade, the report was created by a bunch of career antisemites who are  such low forms of life, they are proud of their antisemitism, like you and Fanger flucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have some links to back up that allegation?
Click to expand...

Already posted them earlier.  Take your meds.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  Repeating nutjob consoiracy theories and talking points  from antisemitic is going to get you anywhere.
> 
> And it still doesn't change the fact that the article in the OP was authored by an antisemtic dirtbag.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought y'all ran out of antisemite cards and had to start playing the Jew hate cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's call a spade a spade, the report was created by a bunch of career antisemites who are  such low forms of life, they are proud of their antisemitism, like you and Fanger flucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have some links to back up that allegation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already posted them earlier.  Take your meds.
Click to expand...

Typical duck.


----------



## fanger

From Roudy's link
In May 2008 Israel refused to admit Falk to gather information for a report. The National Lawyers Guild urged Israel to permit Falk entry, stating "Falk made no claims any different from those made by John Dugard, the man he was to replace, in several reports on conditions in the Occupied Territories."[39] Human Rights Watch issued a statement asking Israel to reverse its expulsion of Falk from the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.[40] In a July 2008 interview Falk stated the constraints would "limit my exposure to the direct realities. But I think it's quite possible to perform this role without that exposure. Barring my entry complicates my task but doesn't make it undoable."[41]

******Mod Snip***** *
*We have rules for a reason - one is something about copyright infringement. Might wanna go read up on that. *

Falk also called for the Red Cross or a commission of international law experts to establish a convention to address the specific issues related to situations of prolonged occupation. He said that "Forty-six years ago today Israel's occupation of Palestine began. Six days of war has turned into 46 years of occupation", concluding, "Forty-six years of denying Palestinians their most basic rights has not achieved peace, Israel’s continuous annexation of Palestinian resources and territory."[69][70] Additionally, Falk wrote that the commission to investigation UN Watch which he accused of conducting "a smear campaign" by issuing "a series of defamatory attacks demeaning his character, repeatedly distorting his views on potentially inflammatory issues."[71][72]


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> From Roudy's link
> In May 2008 Israel refused to admit Falk to gather information for a report. The National Lawyers Guild urged Israel to permit Falk entry, stating "Falk made no claims any different from those made by John Dugard, the man he was to replace, in several reports on conditions in the Occupied Territories."[39] Human Rights Watch issued a statement asking Israel to reverse its expulsion of Falk from the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.[40] In a July 2008 interview Falk stated the constraints would "limit my exposure to the direct realities. But I think it's quite possible to perform this role without that exposure. Barring my entry complicates my task but doesn't make it undoable."[41]
> 
> In June 2008, Falk proposed to the Human Rights Council that his mandate to investigate violations of international humanitarian law in the Palestinian territories be extended to include possible Palestinian infringements. He stated his goal was to "insulate" the Council, which is dominated by Islamic and African states, usually supported by China, Cuba and Russia, "from those who contend that its work is tainted by partisan politics".[42]
> 
> On December 9, 2008, the United Nations released a statement by Falk in his official capacity as "Special Rapporteur" noting that United Nations Secretary-GeneralBan Ki-moon, General Assembly President Miguel D’Escoto and UN High Commissioner for Human Rights Navi Pillay, among other top officials, have expressed concern for the "desperate plight" of civilians in Gaza. Falk said: "And still Israel maintains its Gaza siege in its full fury, allowing only barely enough food and fuel to enter to stave off mass famine and disease." He outlined steps that must be taken to avoid a "humanitarian catastrophe".[43] These included implementing the "responsibility to protect" a civilian population from collective punishment and a determination of "whether the Israeli civilian leaders and military commanders responsible for the Gaza siege should be indicted and prosecuted for violations of international criminal law", which _The Jerusalem Post_ wrote would go before theInternational Court of Justice at The Hague.[44][45]
> 
> On December 14, Falk arrived at Ben Gurion Airport with staff members from the UN Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights on an official visit, planning to travel to the West Bank and Gaza to prepare a report on Israel's compliance with human rights standards and international humanitarian law.[46][47][48][49] In an interview Falk stated the Israeli government distorts his real views and that he saw the expulsion as an "insidious pattern of trying to shift the attention from their objections to the person."[50] Pillay called Israel's detention and expulsion of Falk as "unprecedented and deeply regrettable".[51] As of March 2011, Falk was still denied entry into and effectively banned from Israel.[52]
> 
> On December 27, 2008, Falk issued a statement condemning the December 2008 Israel strikes on Gaza as "war crimes" because he claims they included collective punishment, targeting of civilians and a disproportionate military response to Hamas rocket attacks on Israel, which also targeted civilians. He stated that Israel had ignored Hamas' diplomatic initiatives to re-establish the ceasefire which expired December 26 and condemned nations which provided Israel military support and participated in the siege of Gaza.[53] In an article for the _Houston Chronicle_, Falk reaffirmed that he had "called on the International Criminal Court" to investigate Israeli leaders responsible for possible violations of international criminal law.[54]
> 
> *2009[edit]*
> In March 2009, Falk stated that Israel's offensive in Gaza constituted a war crime of the "greatest magnitude". He called for an independent group to be set up to investigate the war crimes committed on both sides.[55] The British government responded to Falk's report by stating that "the report of the UN Human Rights Council's Special Rapporteur is unbalanced and contributes little."[56] In October 2009 Falk endorsed the United Nations Fact Finding Mission on the Gaza Conflict(also known as the "Goldstone Report") as "an historic contribution to the Palestinian struggle for justice, an impeccable documentation of a crucial chapter in their victimization under occupation".[57]
> 
> *2010[edit]*
> In his August 10, 2010 UN Special Rapporteur report Falk detailed the accusation that Israel was practicing a policy of apartheid in the Palestinian territories:
> 
> "Among the salient apartheid features of the Israeli occupation are the following: preferential citizenship, visitation and residence laws and practices that prevent Palestinians who reside in the West Bank or Gaza from reclaiming their property or from acquiring Israeli citizenship, as contrasted to a Jewish right of return that entitles Jews anywhere in the world with no prior tie to Israel to visit, reside and become Israeli citizens; differential laws in the West Bank and East Jerusalem favouring Jewish settlers who are subject to Israeli civilian law and constitutional protection, as opposed to Palestinian residents, who are governed by military administration; dual and discriminatory arrangements for movement in the West Bank and to and from Jerusalem; discriminatory policies on land ownership, tenure and use; extensive burdening of Palestinian movement, including checkpoints applying differential limitations on Palestinians and on Israeli settlers, and onerous permit and identification requirements imposed only on Palestinians; punitive house demolitions, expulsions and restrictions on entry and exit from all three parts of the Occupied Palestinian Territories."[58][59]
> 
> *2011[edit]*
> In 2011, Falk spoke to the UN Human Rights Council and stated that Israeli policies in Jerusalem amounted to "ethnic cleansing" against the Palestinian population. He urged the Council to ask the International Court of Justice to investigate Israel for acts of "colonialism, apartheid, and ethnic cleansing inconsistent with international humanitarian law" committed during its occupation of the Palestinian territories.[60]
> 
> *2012[edit]*
> Falk's report to the UN Human Rights Council focused on Israel’s treatment of Palestinian prisoners and recommended that The International Court of Justice at the Hague should be asked to issue an advisory opinion on Israel’s treatment of prisoners, an opinion which might also cover Israel’s "prolonged occupation" of Palestinian territory. His report also asked the Human Rights Council to censure Israel because of its use of administrative detention, take "emergency notice" of Israeli legislative attempts to legalize West Bank settlements, and to increase attention on Israel’s refusal to cooperate with his work. He stated that Israeli military retaliation for rocket fire from Gaza was not justified. The US Ambassador to the UN Human Rights Council said the US "continues to be deeply troubled by this council’s biased and disproportionate focus on Israel."[61]
> 
> In Falk's report to the U.N. General Assembly he recommended that "businesses highlighted in the report – as well as the many other businesses that are profiting from the Israeli settlement enterprise – should be boycotted until they bring their operations into line with international human rights and humanitarian law and standards." He specifically named the United States' Caterpillar Inc., Hewlett-Packard and Motorola; Israel's Ahava, Elbit Systems and Mehadrin; Sweden's Volvo Group and Assa Abloy ; France's Veolia Environment; United Kingdom's G4S, Belgium's Dexia Group, Netherlands' Riwal Holding Group and Mexico's Cemex.[62]At a news conference Falk said: "The focus on business activities is partly an expression of frustration about the inability to obtain compliance with these fundamental legal obligations of Israel and the ineffectiveness of the U.N. efforts to condemn settlement expansion." He also stated "The whole issue of Palestinian self-determination is at risk here."[63]
> 
> The report drew criticism from the United States Ambassador to the United Nations, Susan Rice, who called it "irresponsible and unacceptable",[64][65] and the Canadian foreign ministry which called it "biased and disgraceful" and called on Falk to withdraw his "offensive" report or resign from his UN post.[66] The Israeli Mission to the UN stated that "while he [Falk] spends pages and pages attacking Israel, Falk fails to mention even once the horrific human rights violations and ongoing terrorist attacks by Hamas."[67] Caterpillar Inc. called the report inaccurate and misleading, reflecting his "personal and negative opinions toward Israel". Hewlett Packard said that Falk was "far from an independent and unbiased expert in this matter."[64] Several countries, including Egypt and Iran, called the report fair and balanced.[66]
> 
> In December, Falk visited the region and the Gaza Strip with the "initial purpose assessing the overall impact of Israel’s prolonged occupation and blockade" against Gaza. However, after Israel's November seven-day "Operation Pillar of Defense" military actions against Hamas, Falk claimed "there arose an urgent need to investigate Israel’s seemingly deliberate attacks against civilian targets." After visiting Palestinian survivors of military attacks, Falk stated that "some attacks killed and harmed civilians in a grossly disproportionate manner and thus appear to violate international law." He called today on Israel "to abide by and fully implement the cease fire agreement" and called on the international agreement to make sure it did so.[68]
> 
> *2013[edit]*
> Richard Falk's annual report, delivered to the UN Human Rights council on June 9, 2013, called for an international investigation into Israeli treatment of Palestinian prisoners. The report criticised the use of arbitrary detention, torture and coerced confessions stating that, "The treatment of thousands of Palestinians detained or imprisoned by Israel continues to be extremely worrisome". Falk said that Israel currently holds 5,000 Palestinians in custody and has imprisoned 750,000 since the start of the occupation. Falk also criticized and called for an end to Israel's blockade of Gaza, saying that it amounted to the "collective punishment of 1.75 million Palestinians." He argued that viability of Gaza was at stake, "With 70 percent of the population dependent on international aid for survival and 90 percent of the water unfit for human consumption, drastic and urgent changes are urgently required if Palestinians in Gaza are to have their most basic rights protected."[69][70]
> 
> Falk also called for the Red Cross or a commission of international law experts to establish a convention to address the specific issues related to situations of prolonged occupation. He said that "Forty-six years ago today Israel's occupation of Palestine began. Six days of war has turned into 46 years of occupation", concluding, "Forty-six years of denying Palestinians their most basic rights has not achieved peace, Israel’s continuous annexation of Palestinian resources and territory."[69][70] Additionally, Falk wrote that the commission to investigation UN Watch which he accused of conducting "a smear campaign" by issuing "a series of defamatory attacks demeaning his character, repeatedly distorting his views on potentially inflammatory issues."[71][72]



So, yes. Falk is a hack.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  Repeating nutjob consoiracy theories and talking points  from antisemitic is going to get you anywhere.
> 
> And it still doesn't change the fact that the article in the OP was authored by an antisemtic dirtbag.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought y'all ran out of antisemite cards and had to start playing the Jew hate cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's call a spade a spade, the report was created by a bunch of career antisemites who are  such low forms of life, they are proud of their antisemitism, like you and Fanger flucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have some links to back up that allegation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already posted them earlier.  Take your meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical duck.
Click to expand...

Your inability to recall and properly follow the posts in this thread is not our problem.


----------



## Roudy

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Roudy's link
> In May 2008 Israel refused to admit Falk to gather information for a report. The National Lawyers Guild urged Israel to permit Falk entry, stating "Falk made no claims any different from those made by John Dugard, the man he was to replace, in several reports on conditions in the Occupied Territories."[39] Human Rights Watch issued a statement asking Israel to reverse its expulsion of Falk from the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.[40] In a July 2008 interview Falk stated the constraints would "limit my exposure to the direct realities. But I think it's quite possible to perform this role without that exposure. Barring my entry complicates my task but doesn't make it undoable."[41]
> 
> In June 2008, Falk proposed to the Human Rights Council that his mandate to investigate violations of international humanitarian law in the Palestinian territories be extended to include possible Palestinian infringements. He stated his goal was to "insulate" the Council, which is dominated by Islamic and African states, usually supported by China, Cuba and Russia, "from those who contend that its work is tainted by partisan politics".[42]
> 
> On December 9, 2008, the United Nations released a statement by Falk in his official capacity as "Special Rapporteur" noting that United Nations Secretary-GeneralBan Ki-moon, General Assembly President Miguel D’Escoto and UN High Commissioner for Human Rights Navi Pillay, among other top officials, have expressed concern for the "desperate plight" of civilians in Gaza. Falk said: "And still Israel maintains its Gaza siege in its full fury, allowing only barely enough food and fuel to enter to stave off mass famine and disease." He outlined steps that must be taken to avoid a "humanitarian catastrophe".[43] These included implementing the "responsibility to protect" a civilian population from collective punishment and a determination of "whether the Israeli civilian leaders and military commanders responsible for the Gaza siege should be indicted and prosecuted for violations of international criminal law", which _The Jerusalem Post_ wrote would go before theInternational Court of Justice at The Hague.[44][45]
> 
> On December 14, Falk arrived at Ben Gurion Airport with staff members from the UN Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights on an official visit, planning to travel to the West Bank and Gaza to prepare a report on Israel's compliance with human rights standards and international humanitarian law.[46][47][48][49] In an interview Falk stated the Israeli government distorts his real views and that he saw the expulsion as an "insidious pattern of trying to shift the attention from their objections to the person."[50] Pillay called Israel's detention and expulsion of Falk as "unprecedented and deeply regrettable".[51] As of March 2011, Falk was still denied entry into and effectively banned from Israel.[52]
> 
> On December 27, 2008, Falk issued a statement condemning the December 2008 Israel strikes on Gaza as "war crimes" because he claims they included collective punishment, targeting of civilians and a disproportionate military response to Hamas rocket attacks on Israel, which also targeted civilians. He stated that Israel had ignored Hamas' diplomatic initiatives to re-establish the ceasefire which expired December 26 and condemned nations which provided Israel military support and participated in the siege of Gaza.[53] In an article for the _Houston Chronicle_, Falk reaffirmed that he had "called on the International Criminal Court" to investigate Israeli leaders responsible for possible violations of international criminal law.[54]
> 
> *2009[edit]*
> In March 2009, Falk stated that Israel's offensive in Gaza constituted a war crime of the "greatest magnitude". He called for an independent group to be set up to investigate the war crimes committed on both sides.[55] The British government responded to Falk's report by stating that "the report of the UN Human Rights Council's Special Rapporteur is unbalanced and contributes little."[56] In October 2009 Falk endorsed the United Nations Fact Finding Mission on the Gaza Conflict(also known as the "Goldstone Report") as "an historic contribution to the Palestinian struggle for justice, an impeccable documentation of a crucial chapter in their victimization under occupation".[57]
> 
> *2010[edit]*
> In his August 10, 2010 UN Special Rapporteur report Falk detailed the accusation that Israel was practicing a policy of apartheid in the Palestinian territories:
> 
> "Among the salient apartheid features of the Israeli occupation are the following: preferential citizenship, visitation and residence laws and practices that prevent Palestinians who reside in the West Bank or Gaza from reclaiming their property or from acquiring Israeli citizenship, as contrasted to a Jewish right of return that entitles Jews anywhere in the world with no prior tie to Israel to visit, reside and become Israeli citizens; differential laws in the West Bank and East Jerusalem favouring Jewish settlers who are subject to Israeli civilian law and constitutional protection, as opposed to Palestinian residents, who are governed by military administration; dual and discriminatory arrangements for movement in the West Bank and to and from Jerusalem; discriminatory policies on land ownership, tenure and use; extensive burdening of Palestinian movement, including checkpoints applying differential limitations on Palestinians and on Israeli settlers, and onerous permit and identification requirements imposed only on Palestinians; punitive house demolitions, expulsions and restrictions on entry and exit from all three parts of the Occupied Palestinian Territories."[58][59]
> 
> *2011[edit]*
> In 2011, Falk spoke to the UN Human Rights Council and stated that Israeli policies in Jerusalem amounted to "ethnic cleansing" against the Palestinian population. He urged the Council to ask the International Court of Justice to investigate Israel for acts of "colonialism, apartheid, and ethnic cleansing inconsistent with international humanitarian law" committed during its occupation of the Palestinian territories.[60]
> 
> *2012[edit]*
> Falk's report to the UN Human Rights Council focused on Israel’s treatment of Palestinian prisoners and recommended that The International Court of Justice at the Hague should be asked to issue an advisory opinion on Israel’s treatment of prisoners, an opinion which might also cover Israel’s "prolonged occupation" of Palestinian territory. His report also asked the Human Rights Council to censure Israel because of its use of administrative detention, take "emergency notice" of Israeli legislative attempts to legalize West Bank settlements, and to increase attention on Israel’s refusal to cooperate with his work. He stated that Israeli military retaliation for rocket fire from Gaza was not justified. The US Ambassador to the UN Human Rights Council said the US "continues to be deeply troubled by this council’s biased and disproportionate focus on Israel."[61]
> 
> In Falk's report to the U.N. General Assembly he recommended that "businesses highlighted in the report – as well as the many other businesses that are profiting from the Israeli settlement enterprise – should be boycotted until they bring their operations into line with international human rights and humanitarian law and standards." He specifically named the United States' Caterpillar Inc., Hewlett-Packard and Motorola; Israel's Ahava, Elbit Systems and Mehadrin; Sweden's Volvo Group and Assa Abloy ; France's Veolia Environment; United Kingdom's G4S, Belgium's Dexia Group, Netherlands' Riwal Holding Group and Mexico's Cemex.[62]At a news conference Falk said: "The focus on business activities is partly an expression of frustration about the inability to obtain compliance with these fundamental legal obligations of Israel and the ineffectiveness of the U.N. efforts to condemn settlement expansion." He also stated "The whole issue of Palestinian self-determination is at risk here."[63]
> 
> The report drew criticism from the United States Ambassador to the United Nations, Susan Rice, who called it "irresponsible and unacceptable",[64][65] and the Canadian foreign ministry which called it "biased and disgraceful" and called on Falk to withdraw his "offensive" report or resign from his UN post.[66] The Israeli Mission to the UN stated that "while he [Falk] spends pages and pages attacking Israel, Falk fails to mention even once the horrific human rights violations and ongoing terrorist attacks by Hamas."[67] Caterpillar Inc. called the report inaccurate and misleading, reflecting his "personal and negative opinions toward Israel". Hewlett Packard said that Falk was "far from an independent and unbiased expert in this matter."[64] Several countries, including Egypt and Iran, called the report fair and balanced.[66]
> 
> In December, Falk visited the region and the Gaza Strip with the "initial purpose assessing the overall impact of Israel’s prolonged occupation and blockade" against Gaza. However, after Israel's November seven-day "Operation Pillar of Defense" military actions against Hamas, Falk claimed "there arose an urgent need to investigate Israel’s seemingly deliberate attacks against civilian targets." After visiting Palestinian survivors of military attacks, Falk stated that "some attacks killed and harmed civilians in a grossly disproportionate manner and thus appear to violate international law." He called today on Israel "to abide by and fully implement the cease fire agreement" and called on the international agreement to make sure it did so.[68]
> 
> *2013[edit]*
> Richard Falk's annual report, delivered to the UN Human Rights council on June 9, 2013, called for an international investigation into Israeli treatment of Palestinian prisoners. The report criticised the use of arbitrary detention, torture and coerced confessions stating that, "The treatment of thousands of Palestinians detained or imprisoned by Israel continues to be extremely worrisome". Falk said that Israel currently holds 5,000 Palestinians in custody and has imprisoned 750,000 since the start of the occupation. Falk also criticized and called for an end to Israel's blockade of Gaza, saying that it amounted to the "collective punishment of 1.75 million Palestinians." He argued that viability of Gaza was at stake, "With 70 percent of the population dependent on international aid for survival and 90 percent of the water unfit for human consumption, drastic and urgent changes are urgently required if Palestinians in Gaza are to have their most basic rights protected."[69][70]
> 
> Falk also called for the Red Cross or a commission of international law experts to establish a convention to address the specific issues related to situations of prolonged occupation. He said that "Forty-six years ago today Israel's occupation of Palestine began. Six days of war has turned into 46 years of occupation", concluding, "Forty-six years of denying Palestinians their most basic rights has not achieved peace, Israel’s continuous annexation of Palestinian resources and territory."[69][70] Additionally, Falk wrote that the commission to investigation UN Watch which he accused of conducting "a smear campaign" by issuing "a series of defamatory attacks demeaning his character, repeatedly distorting his views on potentially inflammatory issues."[71][72]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, yes. Falk is a hack.
Click to expand...

And, he's spent his entire career bashing the US, Jews, and Israel.  Actually it seems THAT IS HIS CAREER. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Linkiloo

Self hate and appeasment are ways of coping with the issue of not being accepted, in the hopes that if you fit in enough, even hate your own ethnicity, you'll belong to the group threatening your existence and you'll be safe. But, it doesn't work. Ask the appeasers in WWII. German Jews were soldiers in WWI but were summarily rejected and then murdered in the next war. The thing is anti-semites don't care whose side you are on.


----------



## Linkiloo

The report is dead and its writers are discredited. Let's move on.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Linkiloo said:


> The report is dead and its writers are discredited. Let's move on.


Do you think playing a few antisemite cards discredits anything?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The report is dead and its writers are discredited. Let's move on.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think playing a few antisemite cards discredits anything?
Click to expand...


Do you think that cutting and pasting anything from a collection of Islamist backwaters and discredited hacks is taken seriously?
 [


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The report is dead and its writers are discredited. Let's move on.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think playing a few antisemite cards discredits anything?
Click to expand...


Apartheid is demanding a Jew free Palestine, while also claiming a "right" to eliminate Israel.

All this under the guise of_ "fighting for Palestinian rights"_, but brings only destruction to BOTH Arabs and Jews.
This is Antisemitism.


----------



## Challenger

fanger said:


> ******Mod Snip***** *
> *We have rules for a reason - one is something about copyright infringement. Might wanna go read up on that. *



No idea which Mod did this, but for their information and for everyone in general regarding Wikipedia copyright:

_"Wikipedia content can be copied, modified, and redistributed if and only if the copied version is made available on the same terms to others and acknowledgment of the authors of the Wikipedia article used is included (a link back to the article is generally thought to satisfy the attribution requirement; see below for more details). Copied Wikipedia content will therefore remain free under an appropriate license and can continue to be used by anyone subject to certain restrictions, most of which aim to ensure that freedom."_

You can read the full permissions article here: Wikipedia:Copyrights - Wikipedia


----------



## Challenger

rylah said:


> ...This is Antisemitism.



Erm, no. At most, it's anti-Zionism. Not all Jewish people are Zionists and not all Zionists are Jewish. "Israel" is the cumulation of a political nationalist project; the religion of these "nationalists" is incidental to that project although the religion has been used as "justification" for it.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...This is Antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erm, no. At most, it's anti-Zionism. Not all Jewish people are Zionists and not all Zionists are Jewish. "Israel" is the cumulation of a political nationalist project; the religion of these "nationalists" is incidental to that project although the religion has been used as "justification" for it.
Click to expand...

How cute, Achmed thinks that we therefore need an internet jihadist to inform us about Jews and Zionism.  Fake pallywood propaganda, just like the total lie that "UN concluded that Israel is an apartheid regime".


----------



## Shusha

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...This is Antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erm, no. At most, it's anti-Zionism. ...
Click to expand...


Anti-Zionism IS antisemitism.


----------



## flacaltenn

Challenger said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ******Mod Snip***** *
> *We have rules for a reason - one is something about copyright infringement. Might wanna go read up on that. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea which Mod did this, but for their information and for everyone in general regarding Wikipedia copyright:
> 
> _"Wikipedia content can be copied, modified, and redistributed if and only if the copied version is made available on the same terms to others and acknowledgment of the authors of the Wikipedia article used is included (a link back to the article is generally thought to satisfy the attribution requirement; see below for more details). Copied Wikipedia content will therefore remain free under an appropriate license and can continue to be used by anyone subject to certain restrictions, most of which aim to ensure that freedom."_
> 
> You can read the full permissions article here: Wikipedia:Copyrights - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


*Thanks for pointing that out. It's been discussed with staff before. And we recognize the "open copyright" on the Wiki. HOWEVER -- for the convenience of posters to refer to the material and because the Wiki operates from donations and deserves the credit -- we still require them. 

YOU DID refer to previous link --- so that's good. An "op cit" is adequate if it's within pages of the ORIGINAL link. *


----------



## flacaltenn

Challenger said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ******Mod Snip***** *
> *We have rules for a reason - one is something about copyright infringement. Might wanna go read up on that. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea which Mod did this, but for their information and for everyone in general regarding Wikipedia copyright:
> 
> _"Wikipedia content can be copied, modified, and redistributed if and only if the copied version is made available on the same terms to others and acknowledgment of the authors of the Wikipedia article used is included (a link back to the article is generally thought to satisfy the attribution requirement; see below for more details). Copied Wikipedia content will therefore remain free under an appropriate license and can continue to be used by anyone subject to certain restrictions, most of which aim to ensure that freedom."_
> 
> You can read the full permissions article here: Wikipedia:Copyrights - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Lemme also say this is USMB policy. If you read the Wiki Copyrights carefully, Wikipedia doesn't CREATE the content -- their AUTHORS do. And as tribute to their AUTHORS -- the courtesy of a link is STILL expected. 

Op Cit ---- 



> The licenses Wikipedia uses grant free access to our content in the same sense that free software is licensed freely. *Wikipedia content can be copied, modified, and redistributed if and only if the copied version is made available on the same terms to others and acknowledgment of the authors of the Wikipedia article used is included (a link back to the article is generally thought to satisfy the attribution requirement; see below for more details).* Copied Wikipedia content will therefore remain _free_ under an appropriate license and can continue to be used by anyone subject to certain restrictions, most of which aim to ensure that freedom. This principle is known as *copyleft* in contrast to typical copyright licenses.


----------



## fanger

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148979
> 
> 
> 
> But your stupid cartoon from an IslamoNazi site still doesn't explain why many respected world leaders and UN representatives who aren't Jewish have called your Richard F#*K an antisemite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What respected world leaders have called Falk, a Jew, antisemitic?  That would be antisemitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being born a Jew doesn't make one a Jew.  Some of the most disgusting antisemites are ones that converted from Judaism.
> 
> "Falk was born into an assimilationist New York Jewish family which all but repudiated the ethnic side of Jewishness"
> Martin Griffiths, _Fifty Key Thinkers in International Relations,_ Routledge 1999 p.74
> 
> "the British mission to the United Nations stated that “[this is] the third time we have had cause to express our concerns about Mr. Falk’s anti-Semitic remarks. It is important to the U.K. that special rapporteurs uphold the highest standards in their work and we have twice previously made clear that remarks by Mr. Falk were unacceptable."
> 
> Richard A. Falk, "A Commentary on the Marathon Murders", Richard Falk blog, April 19, 2013; reprinted in part as "Collective self-reflection in the wake of a national tragedy" at Al Jazeera, April 19, 2013; reprinted at here, with the original title by _Foreign Policy Journal_, April 21, 2013.
> Canada lambasts UN official for saying Boston bombings caused by ‘American global domination project’, _Canadian Press_ (reprinted in the _National Post_, April 24, 2013).
> 
> US Representative Ileana Ros-Lehtinen, chairwoman of the US House of Representatives Committee on Foreign Affairs also called on Falk to resign.
> 
> 
> United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights Navi Pillay "acknowledged the cartoon was antisemitic and objectionable."
> 
> United States envoy to the UN Joseph M. Torsella said the posting of the cartoon was "shameful and outrageous" and "an embarrassment to the United Nations", and called on him to resign
> 
> British Prime Minister, David Cameron, instructed the UK's concerns Permanent Representative to express concerns regarding the cartoon and said that he would "continue to closely watch any further actions or comments Mr Falk may make
Click to expand...

No link At all here


----------



## Roudy

Thanks for the bump! How's this for a long list of links that exposes the author of the "report" as nothing but a piece shit dirtbag antisemite?

Rights group urges UK to expel Richard Falk, condemned by UK 3 times for antisemitism - UN Watch

Universities cancel talks by former UN investigator who called Israel 'an apartheid state'

Why are John Mearsheimer and Richard Falk Endorsing a Blatantly Anti-Semitic Book?

ADL calls on UN human rights chief to condemn Richard Falk for anti-Semitic cartoon

U. Professor Falk blocked from lecturing in UK over anti-Israel report

Collaborators in the War Against the Jews: Richard A. Falk - by Steven Plaut

U.N. Palestinian Rights Official Posts Anti-Semitic Cartoon

*UN’s ‘Israel apartheid’ report written by 9/11 truther who promotes antisemitism*

https://www.thejc.com/news/world/un...11-truther-who-promotes-antisemitism-1.434420

Human Rights Watch Expels Antisemitic Official Richard Falk | The Jewish Press | Jewish Press Staff | 6 Tevet 5773 – December 19, 2012 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Challenger

Shusha said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...This is Antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erm, no. At most, it's anti-Zionism. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti-Zionism IS antisemitism.
Click to expand...







"Anti-Zionism is Anti-Semitism" only according to Zionist Hasbarats, desperate to muddy the waters and conflate the two. People with "brains and courage", to quote Stuck in the 60's know the difference and aren't fooled.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...This is Antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erm, no. At most, it's anti-Zionism. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti-Zionism IS antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Anti-Zionism is Anti-Semitism" only according to Zionist Hasbarats, desperate to muddy the waters and conflate the two. People with "brains and courage", to quote Stuck in the 60's know the difference and aren't fooled.
Click to expand...

Yes of course, the antisemties want their "permission slip" to spout off their Jew hate without being called for it.

Emmanuel Macron says anti-Zionism is a new type of anti-Semitism


----------



## Billo_Really

Roudy said:


> Yes of course, the antisemties want their "permission slip" to spout off their Jew hate without being called for it.
> 
> Emmanuel Macron says anti-Zionism is a new type of anti-Semitism


I find the cost of Milky in Israel appalling.


----------



## Roudy

Can a person be anti-American and turn around and say they have no problems with Americans?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> Can a person be anti-American and turn around and say they have no problems with Americans?


Many pro-Americans are against the American government.

You have to be specific.


----------



## Shusha

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...This is Antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erm, no. At most, it's anti-Zionism. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti-Zionism IS antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Anti-Zionism is Anti-Semitism" only according to Zionist Hasbarats, desperate to muddy the waters and conflate the two. People with "brains and courage", to quote Stuck in the 60's know the difference and aren't fooled.
Click to expand...


One can be critical of Israel's government policies and not be antisemitic.  But if one fundamentally believes that the Jewish people have no rights to self-determination, there is nothing else to call it.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can a person be anti-American and turn around and say they have no problems with Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> Many pro-Americans are against the American government.
> 
> You have to be specific.
Click to expand...


You can be critical of the American government and still recognize that the US exists and has the right to exist as an expression of the American people. 

But the US is an interesting example.  Given that the US is a colonial enterprise which usurped territory from indigenous peoples, from *where does the US derive its right to exist*?


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can a person be anti-American and turn around and say they have no problems with Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> Many pro-Americans are against the American government.
> 
> You have to be specific.
Click to expand...

If someone is against the existence of the United States, that would make him or her an enemy of the American people.  If someone is against the existence of the Jewish state of Israel, aka "ant-Zionist" then they are an enemy of all Israelis, and the Jewish people. 

In other words, "anti-Zionists" are antisemitic pieces shit that are wasting valuable oxygen.


----------



## Roudy

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can a person be anti-American and turn around and say they have no problems with Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> Many pro-Americans are against the American government.
> 
> You have to be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can be critical of the American government and still recognize that the US exists and has the right to exist as an expression of the American people.
> 
> But the US is an interesting example.  Given that the US is a colonial enterprise which usurped territory from indigenous peoples, from *where does the US derive its right to exist*?
Click to expand...

Hence why most anti-Zionists are also anti-American.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...This is Antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erm, no. At most, it's anti-Zionism. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti-Zionism IS antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Anti-Zionism is Anti-Semitism" only according to Zionist Hasbarats, desperate to muddy the waters and conflate the two. People with "brains and courage", to quote Stuck in the 60's know the difference and aren't fooled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One can be critical of Israel's government policies and not be antisemitic.  But if one fundamentally believes that the Jewish people have no rights to self-determination, there is nothing else to call it.
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> But if one fundamentally believes that the Jewish people have no rights to self-determination


Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.

Link?


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...This is Antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erm, no. At most, it's anti-Zionism. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti-Zionism IS antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Anti-Zionism is Anti-Semitism" only according to Zionist Hasbarats, desperate to muddy the waters and conflate the two. People with "brains and courage", to quote Stuck in the 60's know the difference and aren't fooled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One can be critical of Israel's government policies and not be antisemitic.  But if one fundamentally believes that the Jewish people have no rights to self-determination, there is nothing else to call it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if one fundamentally believes that the Jewish people have no rights to self-determination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Hilarious...considering all you have ever spouted is unsubstantiated Hamas Pallywood IslamoNazi talking points!


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Link?



I have no idea what you are referring to as an unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.  That the Jewish people, like all people, have a right to self-determination?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can a person be anti-American and turn around and say they have no problems with Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> Many pro-Americans are against the American government.
> 
> You have to be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can be critical of the American government and still recognize that the US exists and has the right to exist as an expression of the American people.
> 
> But the US is an interesting example.  Given that the US is a colonial enterprise which usurped territory from indigenous peoples, from *where does the US derive its right to exist*?
Click to expand...

I don't know. To my knowledge, Israel is the only country to make that claim.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you are referring to as an unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.  That the Jewish people, like all people, have a right to self-determination?
Click to expand...

You made a claim and I asked you to prove it.

If you can't back up your claim, don't make it.

So, link?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you are referring to as an unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.  That the Jewish people, like all people, have a right to self-determination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a claim and I asked you to prove it.
> 
> If you can't back up your claim, don't make it.
> 
> So, link?
Click to expand...



I have no idea what claim you think I am making.  That the people have the right of self-determination?  Is that the claim you think I'm making?  And you think this is not true?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you are referring to as an unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.  That the Jewish people, like all people, have a right to self-determination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a claim and I asked you to prove it.
> 
> If you can't back up your claim, don't make it.
> 
> So, link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what claim you think I am making.  That the people have the right of self-determination?  Is that the claim you think I'm making?  And you think this is not true?
Click to expand...

If it is true, you should be able to prove it.

Link?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you are referring to as an unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.  That the Jewish people, like all people, have a right to self-determination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a claim and I asked you to prove it.
> 
> If you can't back up your claim, don't make it.
> 
> So, link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what claim you think I am making.  That the people have the right of self-determination?  Is that the claim you think I'm making?  And you think this is not true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it is true, you should be able to prove it.
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...



So, to be sure I understand you, you are claiming that people do not have the right to self determination. Yes?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you are referring to as an unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.  That the Jewish people, like all people, have a right to self-determination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a claim and I asked you to prove it.
> 
> If you can't back up your claim, don't make it.
> 
> So, link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what claim you think I am making.  That the people have the right of self-determination?  Is that the claim you think I'm making?  And you think this is not true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it is true, you should be able to prove it.
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, to be sure I understand you, you are claiming that people do not have the right to self determination. Yes?
Click to expand...

It is your responsibility to confirm the positive.

Link?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> It is your responsibility to confirm the positive.
> 
> Link?



UN Charter Article 1.2


----------



## Shusha

Declaration of Granting Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples Article 2


----------



## Shusha

International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights Article 1.1


----------



## Shusha

International Covenant on Economic, Social and Cultural Rights Article 1.1


----------



## Shusha

Declaration of the Principles of International Law Concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation Among States Principle 5.


----------



## Shusha

Did you want customary law as well?

I could suggest Kashmir, Vietnam, Algeria.  Namibia, Western Sahara.  Aland Islands.


----------



## Shusha

Also Kosovo and .... Palestine


----------



## Shusha

Did you want me to go on?  Or are we good?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Quote passages mentioning Israelis or Jews.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Quote passages mentioning Israelis or Jews.



Right.  So you agree that self-determination is a right in international law.  You just don't think it should apply to Jews. 

How, exactly, is that NOT antisemitic?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote passages mentioning Israelis or Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  So you agree that self-determination is a right in international law.  You just don't think it should apply to Jews.
> 
> How, exactly, is that NOT antisemitic?
Click to expand...

Israel violates Palestinian rights big time.

Where is your outrage?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote passages mentioning Israelis or Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  So you agree that self-determination is a right in international law.  You just don't think it should apply to Jews.
> 
> How, exactly, is that NOT antisemitic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel violates Palestinian rights big time.
> 
> Where is your outrage?
Click to expand...


Doesn't answer my question.  Do you or do you not believe that peoples have the right to self-determination.  I do.  Do you?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Quote passages mentioning Israelis or Jews.



If an international humanitarian law doesn't specifically mention all of the peoples it applies to, does that mean it doesn't apply to those not mentioned?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote passages mentioning Israelis or Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  So you agree that self-determination is a right in international law.  You just don't think it should apply to Jews.
> 
> How, exactly, is that NOT antisemitic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel violates Palestinian rights big time.
> 
> Where is your outrage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't answer my question.  Do you or do you not believe that peoples have the right to self-determination.  I do.  Do you?
Click to expand...

The people of the place have the right to self determination.

The people from someplace else, not so much.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote passages mentioning Israelis or Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  So you agree that self-determination is a right in international law.  You just don't think it should apply to Jews.
> 
> How, exactly, is that NOT antisemitic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel violates Palestinian rights big time.
> 
> Where is your outrage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't answer my question.  Do you or do you not believe that peoples have the right to self-determination.  I do.  Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people of the place have the right to self determination.
> 
> The people from someplace else, not so much.
Click to expand...


Indeed, the invading muhammedans and their Islamist colonial project - not so much.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote passages mentioning Israelis or Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  So you agree that self-determination is a right in international law.  You just don't think it should apply to Jews.
> 
> How, exactly, is that NOT antisemitic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel violates Palestinian rights big time.
> 
> Where is your outrage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't answer my question.  Do you or do you not believe that peoples have the right to self-determination.  I do.  Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people of the place have the right to self determination.
> 
> The people from someplace else, not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the invading muhammedans and their Islamist colonial project - not so much.
Click to expand...

I have actual legal documented citizenship.

What do you have?


----------



## Slyhunter

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  So you agree that self-determination is a right in international law.  You just don't think it should apply to Jews.
> 
> How, exactly, is that NOT antisemitic?
> 
> 
> 
> Israel violates Palestinian rights big time.
> 
> Where is your outrage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't answer my question.  Do you or do you not believe that peoples have the right to self-determination.  I do.  Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people of the place have the right to self determination.
> 
> The people from someplace else, not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the invading muhammedans and their Islamist colonial project - not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have actual legal documented citizenship.
> 
> What do you have?
Click to expand...

I have God giving land to the Israelites thousands of years ago.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote passages mentioning Israelis or Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  So you agree that self-determination is a right in international law.  You just don't think it should apply to Jews.
> 
> How, exactly, is that NOT antisemitic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel violates Palestinian rights big time.
> 
> Where is your outrage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't answer my question.  Do you or do you not believe that peoples have the right to self-determination.  I do.  Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people of the place have the right to self determination.
> 
> The people from someplace else, not so much.
Click to expand...


So you either believe that people who have been successfully removed from their ancestral lands have no rights to self-determination. 

OR

You believe that the Jewish people specifically have no rights to self-determination. 

Which is is?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote passages mentioning Israelis or Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  So you agree that self-determination is a right in international law.  You just don't think it should apply to Jews.
> 
> How, exactly, is that NOT antisemitic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel violates Palestinian rights big time.
> 
> Where is your outrage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't answer my question.  Do you or do you not believe that peoples have the right to self-determination.  I do.  Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people of the place have the right to self determination.
> 
> The people from someplace else, not so much.
Click to expand...



Are you going to add your voice to theose who believe that the Jewish people did not originate in ancient Israel, Jude's and Samaria?

Or do you acknowledge that the Jewish people did originate there?

If the former, your just arguing silliness in your fervor to deny rights to the Jewish people, in contradiction to obvious reality. 

If the latter then the Jewish people are from the place and you have contradicted your own argument.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME
※→  Shusha, et al,

It is probably a century too late to base any claim of sovereignty on ancient points of origin.   While it is true, it has not been a foundational consideration since the San Remo accords (1920).  

The QUESTION should be on the context of reality today. 

•  In relationship to the territory formerly under the Mandate of Palestine:

√  Who holds sovereignty over what portion of that territory?

⇒  Obviously the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan.
25 May 1946 --- Independence from League of Nations mandate under British administration
  - Treaty of Alliance between the UK and Jordan -
  Article I, His Majesty The King recognizes Trans-Jordan as a fully independent State ad His Highness The Amir the Sovereign thereof.
⇒  Obviously the Jewish State of Israel.
Independence Day, 14 May (1948); Right of self-Determination - Israel declared independence on 14 May 1948,
_Border countries:_ Egypt 266 km, Gaza Strip 51 km, Jordan 238 km, Lebanon 79 km, Syria 76 km,
- Jordan's DISENGAGEMENT FROM THE WEST BANK -
Finally, on July 31(1988) King Hussein announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties with the occupied West Bank. 
- ISRAEL-JORDAN PEACE TREATY (1994) - 
Article  3(2) International Boundaries:  The boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the permanent, secure and recognised international boundary between Israel and Jordan, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967.
- PEACE TREATY BETWEEN ISRAEL AND EGYPT - (1995)
Article II  The permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel in the recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine, as shown on the map at Annex II, without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace. 
-  THE ISRAELI-PALESTINIAN INTERIM AGREEMENT ON THE WEST BANK AND THE GAZA STRIP Annex III - (1995)
ARTICLE IV - Special Provisions concerning Area C 
Article 4(4)  The transfer of powers and responsibilities in Area C shall not affect Israel's continued authority to exercise its powers and responsibilities with regard to internal security and public order, as well as with regard to other powers and responsibilities not transferred. 
​The State of Palestine, formerly under the administration of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated, is in no stable condition to be a government over any sovereign territory.  The issue is made clear and stated by the League of Arab States (LAS) | 28 October 1974 | Rabat, Morocco, Seventh Arab League Summit Conference Resolution on Palestine → "in any Palestinian territory that is liberated."  SO! Boiled-down --- we must ask:

•  What territories were liberated by the PLO?
    ⇒  None
•  What territories does the PLO have total control
    ⇒  Area "A" and possibly some portion of Jerusalem.

The relationship between the PLO and HAMAS in the Gaza Strip is tenuous at best.  HAMAS performs as the government in place.

*∑* This is important because it tell us about the nature of any sovereign claim.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

ROCCO!  You're back!  Ah, I missed you!


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Finally, on July 31(1988) King Hussein announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties with the occupied West Bank.


The West Bank Was occupied Palestinian territory. Jordan attempted to annex the territory but it is illegal to annex occupied territory so that was not valid.

In 1988 Jordan formally released the West Bank even though it had been occupied by Israel since 1967. It is still Palestine. A country does not cease to exist just because it is occupied.

BTW, I missed you. I thought Israel fired you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> - ISRAEL-JORDAN PEACE TREATY (1994) -
> Article 3(2) International Boundaries: The boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the permanent, secure and recognised international boundary between Israel and Jordan, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967.


Where did Israel get the authority to claim a border on Palestinian land?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, on July 31(1988) King Hussein announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties with the occupied West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank Was occupied Palestinian territory. Jordan attempted to annex the territory but it is illegal to annex occupied territory so that was not valid.
> 
> In 1988 Jordan formally released the West Bank even though it had been occupied by Israel since 1967. It is still Palestine. A country does not cease to exist just because it is occupied.
> 
> BTW, I missed you. I thought Israel fired you.
Click to expand...


"A country does not cease to exist just because it is occupied."

Umm, you're suffering another of your "episodes".

Your invented "country of Pally'land" was never any such thing. It exists only in some lurid fantasy you maintain.

No matter how much the clerics at your madrassah pay you, it's not enough.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> This is important because it tell us about the nature of any sovereign claim.


The right to sovereignty belongs to the Palestinian people. (As stated in subsequent UN resolutions.) States and governments are not required. They are merely extensions of the people's sovereignty.

Occupying powers do not acquire sovereignty.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, on July 31(1988) King Hussein announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties with the occupied West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank Was occupied Palestinian territory. Jordan attempted to annex the territory but it is illegal to annex occupied territory so that was not valid.
> 
> In 1988 Jordan formally released the West Bank even though it had been occupied by Israel since 1967. It is still Palestine. A country does not cease to exist just because it is occupied.
> 
> BTW, I missed you. I thought Israel fired you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A country does not cease to exist just because it is occupied."
> 
> Umm, you're suffering another of your "episodes".
> 
> Your invented "country of Pally'land" was never any such thing. It exists only in some lurid fantasy you maintain.
> 
> No matter how much the clerics at your madrassah pay you, it's not enough.
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> Your invented "country of Pally'land" was never any such thing. It exists only in some lurid fantasy you maintain.


Can you post some proof of that?

Link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, on July 31(1988) King Hussein announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties with the occupied West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank Was occupied Palestinian territory. Jordan attempted to annex the territory but it is illegal to annex occupied territory so that was not valid.
> 
> In 1988 Jordan formally released the West Bank even though it had been occupied by Israel since 1967. It is still Palestine. A country does not cease to exist just because it is occupied.
> 
> BTW, I missed you. I thought Israel fired you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A country does not cease to exist just because it is occupied."
> 
> Umm, you're suffering another of your "episodes".
> 
> Your invented "country of Pally'land" was never any such thing. It exists only in some lurid fantasy you maintain.
> 
> No matter how much the clerics at your madrassah pay you, it's not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your invented "country of Pally'land" was never any such thing. It exists only in some lurid fantasy you maintain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you post some proof of that?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


You want proof of what, that your invented "country of Pally'land never existed?

Yes I can prove that, can you prove I can't?

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> In relationship to the territory formerly under the Mandate of Palestine:


Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Iraq were all formerly mandated territories. Why is it that the term "formerly mandated" only used for Palestine and not for the others? Why the double standard?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, on July 31(1988) King Hussein announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties with the occupied West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank Was occupied Palestinian territory. Jordan attempted to annex the territory but it is illegal to annex occupied territory so that was not valid.
> 
> In 1988 Jordan formally released the West Bank even though it had been occupied by Israel since 1967. It is still Palestine. A country does not cease to exist just because it is occupied.
> 
> BTW, I missed you. I thought Israel fired you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A country does not cease to exist just because it is occupied."
> 
> Umm, you're suffering another of your "episodes".
> 
> Your invented "country of Pally'land" was never any such thing. It exists only in some lurid fantasy you maintain.
> 
> No matter how much the clerics at your madrassah pay you, it's not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your invented "country of Pally'land" was never any such thing. It exists only in some lurid fantasy you maintain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you post some proof of that?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want proof of what, that your invented "country of Pally'land never existed?
> 
> Yes I can prove that, can you prove I can't?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Blah, blah, blah, where is your proof?

Link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, on July 31(1988) King Hussein announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties with the occupied West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank Was occupied Palestinian territory. Jordan attempted to annex the territory but it is illegal to annex occupied territory so that was not valid.
> 
> In 1988 Jordan formally released the West Bank even though it had been occupied by Israel since 1967. It is still Palestine. A country does not cease to exist just because it is occupied.
> 
> BTW, I missed you. I thought Israel fired you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A country does not cease to exist just because it is occupied."
> 
> Umm, you're suffering another of your "episodes".
> 
> Your invented "country of Pally'land" was never any such thing. It exists only in some lurid fantasy you maintain.
> 
> No matter how much the clerics at your madrassah pay you, it's not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your invented "country of Pally'land" was never any such thing. It exists only in some lurid fantasy you maintain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you post some proof of that?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want proof of what, that your invented "country of Pally'land never existed?
> 
> Yes I can prove that, can you prove I can't?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, blah, where is your proof?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Nice duck. 

Link?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In relationship to the territory formerly under the Mandate of Palestine:
> 
> 
> 
> Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Iraq were all formerly mandated territories. Why is it that the term "formerly mandated" only used for Palestine and not for the others? Why the double standard?
Click to expand...


Lol.  Because no one is trying to eliminate a sovereign State in what used to be the Mandates for Syria and Lebanon


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Blah, blah, blah, where is your proof?
> 
> Link?



You provided it yourself on the Israel does not exist thread.  In order to exist, a State must fulfill 4 criteria:  a defined territory, a permanent population, a government and the capacity to enter into relations with other States.  "Palestine" fails to fulfill the latter two.  Israel (which IS Palestine) has fulfilled them all.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah, where is your proof?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You provided it yourself on the Israel does not exist thread.  In order to exist, a State must fulfill 4 criteria:  a defined territory, a permanent population, a government and the capacity to enter into relations with other States.  "Palestine" fails to fulfill the latter two.  Israel (which IS Palestine) has fulfilled them all.
Click to expand...

Indeed, where is Israel's defined territory?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah, where is your proof?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You provided it yourself on the Israel does not exist thread.  In order to exist, a State must fulfill 4 criteria:  a defined territory, a permanent population, a government and the capacity to enter into relations with other States.  "Palestine" fails to fulfill the latter two.  Israel (which IS Palestine) has fulfilled them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, where is Israel's defined territory?
Click to expand...


Borders Jordan on the east, Egypt on the south, Syria and Lebanon on the north and the sea on the west.  All by treaty (international law).  Come on, you know this.  

Please explain how "Palestine" fulfills the four criteria.


----------



## Shusha

Shusha said:


> So you either believe that people who have been successfully removed from their ancestral lands have no rights to self-determination.
> 
> OR
> 
> You believe that the Jewish people specifically have no rights to self-determination.
> 
> Which is is?



bump for P F Tinmore


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah, where is your proof?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You provided it yourself on the Israel does not exist thread.  In order to exist, a State must fulfill 4 criteria:  a defined territory, a permanent population, a government and the capacity to enter into relations with other States.  "Palestine" fails to fulfill the latter two.  Israel (which IS Palestine) has fulfilled them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, where is Israel's defined territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Borders Jordan on the east, Egypt on the south, Syria and Lebanon on the north and the sea on the west.  All by treaty (international law).  Come on, you know this.
> 
> Please explain how "Palestine" fulfills the four criteria.
Click to expand...

Do you have treaties with Palestine changing their international borders?

Links?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah, where is your proof?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You provided it yourself on the Israel does not exist thread.  In order to exist, a State must fulfill 4 criteria:  a defined territory, a permanent population, a government and the capacity to enter into relations with other States.  "Palestine" fails to fulfill the latter two.  Israel (which IS Palestine) has fulfilled them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, where is Israel's defined territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Borders Jordan on the east, Egypt on the south, Syria and Lebanon on the north and the sea on the west.  All by treaty (international law).  Come on, you know this.
> 
> Please explain how "Palestine" fulfills the four criteria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have treaties with Palestine changing their international borders?
> 
> Links?
Click to expand...


Palestine never changed her international borders.  Where do get that nonsense?  She just changed her name.  Now she is called Israel.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME... 
※→  P F Tinmore,  _et al_,


The UN cannot create a country, nor can it deny annexation.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, on July 31(1988) King Hussein announced the severance of all administrative and legal ties with the occupied West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> The West Bank Was occupied Palestinian territory. Jordan attempted to annex the territory but it is illegal to annex occupied territory so that was not valid.
> 
> In 1988 Jordan formally released the West Bank even though it had been occupied by Israel since 1967. It is still Palestine. A country does not cease to exist just because it is occupied.
> 
> BTW, I missed you. I thought Israel fired you.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Annexation is what it is.  The only way to overturn annexation is through voluntary return or through force.

In any event, the Arab Palestinians never had sovereignty.

Sovereignty is not a license of a land grant, or anything of the kind.  Sovereignty is when a people have designating supreme authority over some territory and are able to maintain it in accordance with the Montevideo Convention.

It was under the sovereignty and prtection of the Hashemite Kingdom.  It is not up to you or anyone else to judge it validity.

Most Respectfully.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME... 
※→  Shusha, P F Tinmore, et al,

OH, come-on now.  



Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In relationship to the territory formerly under the Mandate of Palestine:
> 
> 
> 
> Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Iraq were all formerly mandated territories. Why is it that the term "formerly mandated" only used for Palestine and not for the others? Why the double standard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Because no one is trying to eliminate a sovereign State in what used to be the Mandates for Syria and Lebanon
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

It is a very accurate description.  You could call it the State of Palestine, but then, you would not be accurate in which sovereign pwer is exercising authority over it.

The Palestinians do not have sovereignty over any portion of the Territory; with the exception of Area "A".

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Yeah, another incomprehensible question.



P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah, where is your proof?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You provided it yourself on the Israel does not exist thread.  In order to exist, a State must fulfill 4 criteria:  a defined territory, a permanent population, a government and the capacity to enter into relations with other States.  "Palestine" fails to fulfill the latter two.  Israel (which IS Palestine) has fulfilled them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, where is Israel's defined territory?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Jewish State of Israel does not have to create a web page _(although it has)_ or put an announcement on TV and Radio _(and did many many)_, where it is.  The boundary of the State of Israel are define by the citizenry, represented in the Knesset.

The Reality is that the Boundary is where Israel Maintains Sovereignty.

This is a practiced political question used to elicit an arguing response.  The Permanent International boundaries, as far as the Gaza and West Bank Arab Palestinians are concerned, are defined by treaties (Egypt and Jordan), which I already gave you once today.

Lebanon: -  Map 4144 Rev 27E - 
Syria:  - Golan Heights - 

But the Map of the Future is probably look something like this:  Map of the Future.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Reality is that the Boundary is where Israel Maintains Sovereignty.


Occupations do not acquire sovereignty.

Look it up.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah, where is your proof?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You provided it yourself on the Israel does not exist thread.  In order to exist, a State must fulfill 4 criteria:  a defined territory, a permanent population, a government and the capacity to enter into relations with other States.  "Palestine" fails to fulfill the latter two.  Israel (which IS Palestine) has fulfilled them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, where is Israel's defined territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Borders Jordan on the east, Egypt on the south, Syria and Lebanon on the north and the sea on the west.  All by treaty (international law).  Come on, you know this.
> 
> Please explain how "Palestine" fulfills the four criteria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have treaties with Palestine changing their international borders?
> 
> Links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine never changed her international borders.  Where do get that nonsense?  She just changed her name.  Now she is called Israel.
Click to expand...

Link to where Palestine changed its name?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Annexation is what it is. The only way to overturn annexation is through voluntary return or through force.


It is illegal to acquire territory through force.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Yeah, another incomprehensible question.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah, where is your proof?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You provided it yourself on the Israel does not exist thread.  In order to exist, a State must fulfill 4 criteria:  a defined territory, a permanent population, a government and the capacity to enter into relations with other States.  "Palestine" fails to fulfill the latter two.  Israel (which IS Palestine) has fulfilled them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, where is Israel's defined territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Jewish State of Israel does not have to create a web page _(although it has)_ or put an announcement on TV and Radio _(and did many many)_, where it is.  The boundary of the State of Israel are define by the citizenry, represented in the Knesset.
> 
> The Reality is that the Boundary is where Israel Maintains Sovereignty.
> 
> This is a practiced political question used to elicit an arguing response.  The Permanent International boundaries, as far as the Gaza and West Bank Arab Palestinians are concerned, are defined by treaties (Egypt and Jordan), which I already gave you once today.
> 
> Lebanon: -  Map 4144 Rev 27E -
> Syria:  - Golan Heights -
> 
> But the Map of the Future is probably look something like this:  Map of the Future.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Israel cannot define its territory inside the international borders of others.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Reality is that the Boundary is where Israel Maintains Sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Occupations do not acquire sovereignty.
> 
> Look it up.
Click to expand...


Right.  Sovereignty is acquired through treaties and through the achievement of the four criteria.  You can check all those boxes for Israel.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Link to where Palestine changed its name?



Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Israel.

_HEREBY DECLARE THE ESTABLISHMENT OF A JEWISH STATE IN ERETZ-ISRAEL, TO BE KNOWN AS THE STATE OF ISRAEL._

_...the People's Council shall act as a Provisional Council of State, and its executive organ, the People's Administration, shall be the Provisional Government of the Jewish State, to be called "Israel"._
_
_


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME... 
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Yeah I don't think that allegation holds water.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Annexation is what it is. The only way to overturn annexation is through voluntary return or through force.
> 
> 
> 
> It is illegal to acquire territory through force.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

While the Charter is often attributed to that thought, what it actually says is:

•  All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
•  It does not prohibit the occupation of territory overrun in hot pursuit of aggressor Arabs.
√  In 1967, what Palestinian country was the rightful sovereign of that territory?​Customary Law _(the established pattern of behavior for nations)_ is a strange thing.  

•  China was not held accountable for the annexation of Tibet.  (1951)
•  Rockall (North-east Atlantic) was declared officially annexed by the British Crown.  (1955)
•  Crimea annexed by the Russian Federation.  (2014)
•  Kingdom of Norway's southward expansion of the dependent territory Queen Maud Land (Antarctica 2015)​https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen_Maud_Land
While coalition forces have made incursions on behalf of countries like Kuwait, it is unlikely that anyone is going to war over either the West Bank or Gaza Strip.  The law is simply not that explicit.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

RoccoR said:


> √  In 1967, what Palestinian country was the rightful sovereign of that territory?​




Important to ask what State was definitively NOT the sovereign of that territory, and certainly occupied it and could NOT take territory by force.​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link to where Palestine changed its name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Israel.
> 
> _HEREBY DECLARE THE ESTABLISHMENT OF A JEWISH STATE IN ERETZ-ISRAEL, TO BE KNOWN AS THE STATE OF ISRAEL._
> 
> _...the People's Council shall act as a Provisional Council of State, and its executive organ, the People's Administration, shall be the Provisional Government of the Jewish State, to be called "Israel".
> _
Click to expand...

Palestine did that?

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> • It does not prohibit the occupation of territory overrun in hot pursuit of aggressor Arabs.


The Palestinians were not the aggressors. Virtually all of them were removed from their homes. They were not out attacking anyone.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> In 1967, what Palestinian country was the rightful sovereign of that territory?


The Palestinians have the right to sovereignty inside their territory.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link to where Palestine changed its name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Israel.
> 
> _HEREBY DECLARE THE ESTABLISHMENT OF A JEWISH STATE IN ERETZ-ISRAEL, TO BE KNOWN AS THE STATE OF ISRAEL._
> 
> _...the People's Council shall act as a Provisional Council of State, and its executive organ, the People's Administration, shall be the Provisional Government of the Jewish State, to be called "Israel".
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine did that?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...



The Government of Palestine did that.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1967, what Palestinian country was the rightful sovereign of that territory?
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to sovereignty inside their territory.
Click to expand...


The Palestinians HAVE sovereignty inside their territory.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1967, what Palestinian country was the rightful sovereign of that territory?
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to sovereignty inside their territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians HAVE sovereignty inside their territory.
Click to expand...

Not so. They are under military occupation.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1967, what Palestinian country was the rightful sovereign of that territory?
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to sovereignty inside their territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians HAVE sovereignty inside their territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. They are under military occupation.
Click to expand...


A consequence of Arabs-Moslems occupying an Islamic terrorist enclave.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1967, what Palestinian country was the rightful sovereign of that territory?
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to sovereignty inside their territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians HAVE sovereignty inside their territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. They are under military occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A consequence of Arabs-Moslems occupying an Islamic terrorist enclave.
Click to expand...

Links?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1967, what Palestinian country was the rightful sovereign of that territory?
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to sovereignty inside their territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians HAVE sovereignty inside their territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. They are under military occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A consequence of Arabs-Moslems occupying an Islamic terrorist enclave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Links?
Click to expand...


You want links to acts of islamic terrorism by the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as "Pal'istanians"?

Home Page|PMW


----------



## RoccoR

The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME... 
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

No, that is correct.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • It does not prohibit the occupation of territory overrun in hot pursuit of aggressor Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were not the aggressors. Virtually all of them were removed from their homes. They were not out attacking anyone.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

In 1967, the Palestinians were the indigenous support for Jordanian Forces who initiated contact (opened fire) against Israel.  At that time, and throughout the occupation - until 1988 Jordan exercised sovereign control over the West Bank. 

In 1967, the term "Palestinian" was a cultural name for the population in that region.  It was the name for the people that exercised sovereign control.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to sovereignty inside their territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians HAVE sovereignty inside their territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so. They are under military occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A consequence of Arabs-Moslems occupying an Islamic terrorist enclave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want links to acts of islamic terrorism by the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as "Pal'istanians"?
> 
> Home Page|PMW
Click to expand...

So you link to an Israeli propaganda site.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians HAVE sovereignty inside their territory.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. They are under military occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A consequence of Arabs-Moslems occupying an Islamic terrorist enclave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want links to acts of islamic terrorism by the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as "Pal'istanians"?
> 
> Home Page|PMW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you link to an Israeli propaganda site.
Click to expand...


Your usual sidestep. Never any refutation of the facts, just more silly cartoons.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> No, that is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • It does not prohibit the occupation of territory overrun in hot pursuit of aggressor Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were not the aggressors. Virtually all of them were removed from their homes. They were not out attacking anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In 1967, the Palestinians were the indigenous support for Jordanian Forces who initiated contact (opened fire) against Israel.  At that time, and throughout the occupation - until 1988 Jordan exercised sovereign control over the West Bank.
> 
> In 1967, the term "Palestinian" was a cultural name for the population in that region.  It was the name for the people that exercised sovereign control.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I thought we were talking about 1948.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Yeah I don't think that allegation holds water.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Annexation is what it is. The only way to overturn annexation is through voluntary return or through force.
> 
> 
> 
> It is illegal to acquire territory through force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> While the Charter is often attributed to that thought, what it actually says is:
> 
> •  All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> •  It does not prohibit the occupation of territory overrun in hot pursuit of aggressor Arabs.
> √  In 1967, what Palestinian country was the rightful sovereign of that territory?​Customary Law _(the established pattern of behavior for nations)_ is a strange thing.
> 
> •  China was not held accountable for the annexation of Tibet.  (1951)
> •  Rockall (North-east Atlantic) was declared officially annexed by the British Crown.  (1955)
> •  Crimea annexed by the Russian Federation.  (2014)
> •  Kingdom of Norway's southward expansion of the dependent territory Queen Maud Land (Antarctica 2015)​While coalition forces have made incursions on behalf of countries like Kuwait, it is unlikely that anyone is going to war over either the West Bank or Gaza Strip.  The law is simply not that explicit.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Long ago, it was settled that resistance and even armed struggle against a colonial occupation force is not just recognised under international law but specifically endorsed.

In relevant part, the resolution not only went on to affirm the right "to self-determination, freedom and independence [...] of peoples forcibly deprived of that right,[...] particularly peoples under colonial and racist regimes or other forms of alien domination" but noted the right of the occupied to "struggle ... and to seek and receive support" in that effort.

This imprecision was to change on December 3, 1982. At that time UNGA resolution 37/43 removed any doubt or debate over the lawful entitlement of occupied people to resist occupying forces by any and all lawful means. The resolution reaffirmed "the legitimacy of the struggle of peoples for independence, territorial integrity, national unity and liberation from colonial and foreign domination and foreign occupation by all available means, including armed struggle".

Palestinians have a legal right to armed struggle


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. They are under military occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A consequence of Arabs-Moslems occupying an Islamic terrorist enclave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want links to acts of islamic terrorism by the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as "Pal'istanians"?
> 
> Home Page|PMW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you link to an Israeli propaganda site.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your usual sidestep. Never any refutation of the facts, just more silly cartoons.
Click to expand...

They lied on the first page. Why should I continue?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A consequence of Arabs-Moslems occupying an Islamic terrorist enclave.
> 
> 
> 
> Links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want links to acts of islamic terrorism by the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as "Pal'istanians"?
> 
> Home Page|PMW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you link to an Israeli propaganda site.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your usual sidestep. Never any refutation of the facts, just more silly cartoons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied on the first page. Why should I continue?
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Links?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want links to acts of islamic terrorism by the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as "Pal'istanians"?
> 
> Home Page|PMW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you link to an Israeli propaganda site.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your usual sidestep. Never any refutation of the facts, just more silly cartoons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied on the first page. Why should I continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Home Page|PMW


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want links to acts of islamic terrorism by the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as "Pal'istanians"?
> 
> Home Page|PMW
> 
> 
> 
> So you link to an Israeli propaganda site.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your usual sidestep. Never any refutation of the facts, just more silly cartoons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied on the first page. Why should I continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home Page|PMW
Click to expand...


Well done. You refuted your own attempt at argument.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you link to an Israeli propaganda site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your usual sidestep. Never any refutation of the facts, just more silly cartoons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied on the first page. Why should I continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home Page|PMW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well done. You refuted your own attempt at argument.
Click to expand...

No I didn't. They lied.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME..
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

Sovereignty.  There are principles of the sovereign equality; meaning the exercise of power by a governing body over itself, without any interference (AKA a self-governing body).  And there is the right to self-determination.  There is no right for a people without any authority or power to declare sovereignty.   



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1967, what Palestinian country was the rightful sovereign of that territory?
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to sovereignty inside their territory.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I think you are a bit confused.  Sovereignty means:

Supreme political authority and a monopoly over the legitimate use of force within its territory.

It is capable of regulating movements across its borders.

It can make its foreign policy choices freely.
It is recognized by other governments as an independent entity entitled to freedom from external intervention.
SOURCE:  Richard N. Haass, Director, Policy Planning Staff, DOS
Remarks to the School of Foreign Service and the Mortara Center for International Studies, Georgetown University Washington, DC January 14, 2003​Now, you have to compare that to the reality you see in the West Bank.  Ask yourself:

•  Do the Arab Palestinians have the Supreme Political Authority?  If so, where?
•  Do the Arab Palestinians have the capacity to control their borders?  If so, where?
•  Do the Arab Palestinians have the capacity to make foreign policy choices?
•  Do the Arab Palestinians actually have recognition?​
Now you might be tempted to answers some of these questions in the affirmative; but, I caution you to examine the implications.

At no time in the last century, have the Arab Palestinians actually experienced all of these qualities and attributes over any territory; simultaneously.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your usual sidestep. Never any refutation of the facts, just more silly cartoons.
> 
> 
> 
> They lied on the first page. Why should I continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home Page|PMW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well done. You refuted your own attempt at argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't. They lied.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME..
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Sovereignty.  There are principles of the sovereign equality; meaning the exercise of power by a governing body over itself, without any interference (AKA a self-governing body).  And there is the right to self-determination.  There is no right for a people without any authority or power to declare sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1967, what Palestinian country was the rightful sovereign of that territory?
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have the right to sovereignty inside their territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I think you are a bit confused.  Sovereignty means:
> 
> Supreme political authority and a monopoly over the legitimate use of force within its territory.
> 
> It is capable of regulating movements across its borders.
> 
> It can make its foreign policy choices freely.
> It is recognized by other governments as an independent entity entitled to freedom from external intervention.
> SOURCE:  Richard N. Haass, Director, Policy Planning Staff, DOS
> Remarks to the School of Foreign Service and the Mortara Center for International Studies, Georgetown University Washington, DC January 14, 2003​Now, you have to compare that to the reality you see in the West Bank.  Ask yourself:
> 
> •  Do the Arab Palestinians have the Supreme Political Authority?  If so, where?
> •  Do the Arab Palestinians have the capacity to control their borders?  If so, where?
> •  Do the Arab Palestinians have the capacity to make foreign policy choices?
> •  Do the Arab Palestinians actually have recognition?​
> Now you might be tempted to answers some of these questions in the affirmative; but, I caution you to examine the implications.
> 
> At no time in the last century, have the Arab Palestinians actually experienced all of these qualities and attributes over any territory; simultaneously.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Considering that the denial of the *inalienable rights of the Palestinian people* to self-determination, sovereignty, independence and *return to Palestine* and the repeated acts of aggression by Israel against the peoples of the region constitute a serious threat to international peace and security,

2.   Reaffirms the legitimacy of the struggle of peoples for
independence, territorial integrity, national unity and liberation from colonial and foreign domination and foreign occupation by all available means, including armed struggle;

    3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the *Palestinian people* and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;

A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME... 
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Well, you cannot use UN General Assembly Resolution A/RES/37/43 3 December 1982 for two reasons:

•  The Resolution is not Binding; thus not International Law.

√  In general, resolutions adopted by the Security Council acting under Chapter VII of the Charter, are considered binding, in accordance with Article 25 of the Charter.​
•  The Resolution conflicts with the established International Law (Geneva Convention IV and Hague Regulation 1907).

Fourth Geneva Convention, 1949
Protocol I additional to the Geneva Conventions, 1977
Protocol II additional to the Geneva Conventions, 1977
Protocol III additional to the Geneva Conventions, 2005
•  [URL='https://ihl-databases.icrc.org/applic/ihl/ihl.nsf/Treaty.xsp?documentId=4D47F92DF3966A7EC12563CD002D6788&action=openDocument']Hague Convention (IV) on War on Land and its Annexed Regulations, 1907[/URL]​
The Special Committee on the Situation with regard to the Implementation of the Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples (also known as the Special Committee on decolonization or C-24), the United Nations entity exclusively devoted to the issue of decolonization, was established in 1961 by the General Assembly with the purpose of monitoring the implementation of the Declaration (General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960).

The UN Committee 24 does not consider Palestine (or any part thereof) to be a NSGT.
*See Table of Non-Self-Governing Territories *

If member nations want to endorse armed struggle and conflict (political terminology for international armed conflict/Non-International Armed Conflicts) as defied under Common Article 3.

In the final analysis, it makes no difference what the General Assembly may endorce, IAC/NIAC, the outcome will be the same.  And the original intention of the UN in the application of "Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States."  The Arab Palestinians may be turning hostile again; having a taste for blood and martyrdom.

EXCERPTS:

Every State shall settle its international disputes with other States by peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security and justice are not endangered. 

 States shall accordingly seek early and just settlement of their international disputes by negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement, resort to regional agencies or arrangements or other peaceful means of their choice. In seeking such a settlement the parties shall agree upon such peaceful means as may be appropriate to the circumstances and nature of the dispute. 

Every State has the duty to refrain from organizing or encouraging the organization of irregular forces or armed bands including mercenaries, for incursion into the territory of another State.

Every State has the duty to refrain from organizing, instigating, assisting or participating in acts of civil strife or terrorist acts in another State or acquiescing in organized activities within its territory directed towards the commission of such acts, when the acts referred to in the present paragraph involve a threat or use of force.
​


P F Tinmore said:


> Long ago, it was settled that resistance and even armed struggle against a colonial occupation force is not just recognized under international law but specifically endorsed.
> 
> In relevant part, the resolution not only went on to affirm the right "to self-determination, freedom and independence [...] of peoples forcibly deprived of that right,[...] particularly peoples under colonial and racist regimes or other forms of alien domination" but noted the right of the occupied to "struggle ... and to seek and receive support" in that effort.
> 
> This imprecision was to change on December 3, 1982. At that time UNGA resolution 37/43 removed any doubt or debate over the lawful entitlement of occupied people to resist occupying forces by any and all lawful means. The resolution reaffirmed "the legitimacy of the struggle of peoples for independence, territorial integrity, national unity and liberation from colonial and foreign domination and foreign occupation by all available means, including armed struggle".
> 
> Palestinians have a legal right to armed struggle


*(COMMENT)*

There is no question, whether or not Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas has international support, that the first and preferred choice of the Arab Palestinian is armed conflict.  

The denial to participate and purposeful obstruction → in settlement of their international disputes by the Arab Palestinians appears to be a strategy of patience.  

Each time the Arab Palestinians uses "37/43 Right to Armed Struggle" as justification, ids further proof that conflict is the intention --- not peace.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The UN Committee 24 does not consider Palestine (or any part thereof) to be a NSGT.
> *See Table of Non-Self-Governing Territories*


Interesting because when Britain passed its Mandate to the UNPC Palestine was called a legal entity that was not self governing. And A/RES/37/43.  Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights says:

3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the* Palestinian people and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination* to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;​
The information I provided match recorded history and the facts on the ground. Can you provide anything showing why Palestine was not included in the NSGT list when clearly it is.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the Palestinian people and *all peoples under foreign and colonial domination* to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;​




One could certainly make the philosophical (and legal) argument that "all peoples" includes the Jewish (Palestinian) people, who were under foreign (Arab) domination. 

The question leaves open whether it is possible for the Jewish Palestinians and the Arab Palestinians to be jointly and inclusively free from foreign domination or if they must be separately free from each other.​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.   Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the Palestinian people and *all peoples under foreign and colonial domination* to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One could certainly make the philosophical (and legal) argument that "all peoples" includes the Jewish (Palestinian) people, who were under foreign (Arab) domination.
> 
> The question leaves open whether it is possible for the Jewish Palestinians and the Arab Palestinians to be jointly and inclusively free from foreign domination or if they must be separately free from each other.​
Click to expand...

So, the foreign settlers were under native domination?

You are a hoot.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> So, the foreign settlers were under native domination?
> 
> You are a hoot.



Your approach only works if you deny the inalienable rights of some people to self-determination.  

Still waiting for you to answer the question.  Are the inalienable rights of the Jewish people denied because they are Jews or because they were successfully removed from their ancestral territory?

Come on, why don't you answer that question?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the foreign settlers were under native domination?
> 
> You are a hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your approach only works if you deny the inalienable rights of some people to self-determination.
> 
> Still waiting for you to answer the question.  Are the inalienable rights of the Jewish people denied because they are Jews or because they were successfully removed from their ancestral territory?
> 
> Come on, why don't you answer that question?
Click to expand...

You keep trying to deflect from the point. Palestine is the birthplace of Christianity. Does that mean that any Christian from anyplace in the world can go there, throw people out of their home, and start carrying in furniture?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the foreign settlers were under native domination?
> 
> You are a hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your approach only works if you deny the inalienable rights of some people to self-determination.
> 
> Still waiting for you to answer the question.  Are the inalienable rights of the Jewish people denied because they are Jews or because they were successfully removed from their ancestral territory?
> 
> Come on, why don't you answer that question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep trying to deflect from the point. Palestine is the birthplace of Christianity. Does that mean that any Christian from anyplace in the world can go there, throw people out of their home, and start carrying in furniture?
Click to expand...


Didn't they try it a couple times already?
Judea and Galilee are the birthplaces of that small Jewish sect.
And still that DOESN'T give the Arabs a right to demand a Juderhein Palestine.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> You keep trying to deflect from the point. Palestine is the birthplace of Christianity. Does that mean that any Christian from anyplace in the world can go there, throw people out of their home, and start carrying in furniture?



Right. So the answer to my question is that it specifically the Jewish people who have no rights.

And your justification for it is because the Jewish people aren't _really_ a people,

Which, of course, defies any objective definition of the idea.  Frankly, it is MUCH easier to objectively deny the Palestinian people as a people and therefore deny them rights to not only any land in Israel, but any land in the Mandate for Palestine.  They are really just Syrians, after all.  And should go back home.



** please not I am not supporting this, just making a point


----------



## Billo_Really

Shusha said:


> Right. So the answer to my question is that it specifically the Jewish people who have no rights.
> 
> And your justification for it is because the Jewish people aren't _really_ a people,
> 
> Which, of course, defies any objective definition of the idea.  Frankly, it is MUCH easier to objectively deny the Palestinian people as a people and therefore deny them rights to not only any land in Israel, but any land in the Mandate for Palestine.  They are really just Syrians, after all.  And should go back home.


The cost of "Milky" is driving Jews out of Israel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the foreign settlers were under native domination?
> 
> You are a hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your approach only works if you deny the inalienable rights of some people to self-determination.
> 
> Still waiting for you to answer the question.  Are the inalienable rights of the Jewish people denied because they are Jews or because they were successfully removed from their ancestral territory?
> 
> Come on, why don't you answer that question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep trying to deflect from the point. Palestine is the birthplace of Christianity. Does that mean that any Christian from anyplace in the world can go there, throw people out of their home, and start carrying in furniture?
Click to expand...


That's what the Islamist colonists did. The colonists / invaders you euphemistically call the "indigenous Islamists".


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> You keep trying to deflect from the point. Palestine is the birthplace of Christianity. Does that mean that any Christian from anyplace in the world can go there, throw people out of their home, and start carrying in furniture?



It does pose an interesting question.  Since religion does intersect with ethnicity, in that all ethnicities tend to have a religious component, what differentiates a religion from an ethnicity with a religious component?  (I would argue that the specific condition is the requirement for conversion as part of the religious tenets.  Any religious faith which intends to convert other peoples (other ethnicities) and replace their ethnic religion with the converting religion, and actively seeks to do so by expansionism, invasion and imperialism, is, by definition, not an ethnicity.  And no, that is not an invitation to claim that Judaism is a "converting" religion -- its not, its clearly not).  

But more particularly, how does one define, morally and legally, a "people" within the context of the inalienable right to self-determination?  The definition in international law is not clearly defined.  The idea that you can reject a people from being a people, based on international law and some sort of objective definition of a "people" is not supportable.  

The Arab Palestinian people have been assigned that designation in international legal documents.  So have the Jewish people.  So the denial of the Jewish people's designation appears contrived by you, and others.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Right. So the answer to my question is that it specifically the Jewish people who have no rights.


No it is your assertion that the Jews have exclusive rights.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> No it is your assertion that the Jews have exclusive rights.



Wow.  You certainly flipped that on its head.  

So, to be absolutely clear here, now you are saying that the Jewish people ARE, in fact, a people and DO have rights to self-determination.  Yes?  Equivalent to the Palestinian people.  

The Jewish people and the Palestinian people have rights to self-determination?  Answer yes or no.  Its a simple question. (My answer is yes).

The next question is whether or not the Jewish people and the Palestinian people have the right to self-determination independently of each other?  Yes or no?  I think this is the thrust of your "exclusive" argument.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is your assertion that the Jews have exclusive rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You certainly flipped that on its head.
> 
> So, to be absolutely clear here, now you are saying that the Jewish people ARE, in fact, a people and DO have rights to self-determination.  Yes?  Equivalent to the Palestinian people.
> 
> The Jewish people and the Palestinian people have rights to self-determination?  Answer yes or no.  Its a simple question. (My answer is yes).
> 
> The next question is whether or not the Jewish people and the Palestinian people have the right to self-determination independently of each other?  Yes or no?  I think this is the thrust of your "exclusive" argument.
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> Equivalent to the Palestinian people.


Do you believe that throwing people out of their homes and stealing their land is an equivalent right?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is your assertion that the Jews have exclusive rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You certainly flipped that on its head.
> 
> So, to be absolutely clear here, now you are saying that the Jewish people ARE, in fact, a people and DO have rights to self-determination.  Yes?  Equivalent to the Palestinian people.
> 
> The Jewish people and the Palestinian people have rights to self-determination?  Answer yes or no.  Its a simple question. (My answer is yes).
> 
> The next question is whether or not the Jewish people and the Palestinian people have the right to self-determination independently of each other?  Yes or no?  I think this is the thrust of your "exclusive" argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Equivalent to the Palestinian people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you believe that throwing people out of their homes and stealing their land is an equivalent right?
Click to expand...


Indeed, why do you pray at the altar of Islamic fascists.


The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988

Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory).


----------



## RoccoR

BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Do you actually read what you write.



P F Tinmore said:


> The information I provided match recorded history and the facts on the ground.  Can you provide anything showing why Palestine was not included in the NSGT list when clearly it is.


*(COMMENT)*

This question calls on me to speculate and then draw a conclusion as to the why; for a half-century, the UN 24 Committee experts that did or did not do something.

It is simply enough to know that it is - or - is not based on the authority that maintain the NSTG list.

It would be interesting to know exactly what nation was acting as a Colonial Power.  America is still a Colonial Power.  But, the UN Security Council had already affirmed [(S/RES/446) (1979)] that the Geneva Convention and the Hague Regulation apply to the conflict.  The Geneva Convention does not apply to Colonial Powers; but rather to Occupation Powers

It is also helpful to know that in 1982, the PLO _(“*sole* and *legitimate representative* of the Palestinian people”) _had not yet exercised their right to self-determination.  That did not happen until 1988; but by then, the West Bank and Gaza Strip were already under Israeli administration to protect and preserve Israeli Stability and Regional Security from another preemptive military use of force by the Arab League _(and terrorist attacks from the Hostile Arab Palestinians)_ to achieve what the Arab Palestinians could not achieve through peaceful means under the "Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States."

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Do you actually read what you write.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The information I provided match recorded history and the facts on the ground.  Can you provide anything showing why Palestine was not included in the NSGT list when clearly it is.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This question calls on me to speculate and then draw a conclusion as to the why; for a half-century, the UN 24 Committee experts that did or did not do something.
> 
> It is simply enough to know that it is - or - is not based on the authority that maintain the NSTG list.
> 
> It would be interesting to know exactly what nation was acting as a Colonial Power.  America is still a Colonial Power.  But, the UN Security Council had already affirmed [(S/RES/446) (1979)] that the Geneva Convention and the Hague Regulation apply to the conflict.  The Geneva Convention does not apply to Colonial Powers; but rather to Occupation Powers
> 
> It is also helpful to know that in 1982, the PLO _(“*sole* and *legitimate representative* of the Palestinian people”) _had not yet exercised their right to self-determination.  That did not happen until 1988; but by then, the West Bank and Gaza Strip were already under Israeli administration to protect and preserve Israeli Stability and Regional Security from another preemptive military use of force by the Arab League _(and terrorist attacks from the Hostile Arab Palestinians)_ to achieve what the Arab Palestinians could not achieve through peaceful means under the "Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Perhaps it was not until 20 years ago or so that the true face of Israel was becoming apparent. Colonialism was mentioned in the 1982 resolution I posted and is commonly used today.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is your assertion that the Jews have exclusive rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You certainly flipped that on its head.
> 
> So, to be absolutely clear here, now you are saying that the Jewish people ARE, in fact, a people and DO have rights to self-determination.  Yes?  Equivalent to the Palestinian people.
> 
> The Jewish people and the Palestinian people have rights to self-determination?  Answer yes or no.  Its a simple question. (My answer is yes).
> 
> The next question is whether or not the Jewish people and the Palestinian people have the right to self-determination independently of each other?  Yes or no?  I think this is the thrust of your "exclusive" argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Equivalent to the Palestinian people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you believe that throwing people out of their homes and stealing their land is an equivalent right?
Click to expand...


I'm asking you what YOU think.  What is YOUR opinion?

You clearly believe that the Palestinian people have an inalienable right to self-determination.  

The Jewish people ALSO have an inalienable right to self-determination.  Yes or no?

Its a simple question.  Why do you make it so hard?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is your assertion that the Jews have exclusive rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You certainly flipped that on its head.
> 
> So, to be absolutely clear here, now you are saying that the Jewish people ARE, in fact, a people and DO have rights to self-determination.  Yes?  Equivalent to the Palestinian people.
> 
> The Jewish people and the Palestinian people have rights to self-determination?  Answer yes or no.  Its a simple question. (My answer is yes).
> 
> The next question is whether or not the Jewish people and the Palestinian people have the right to self-determination independently of each other?  Yes or no?  I think this is the thrust of your "exclusive" argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Equivalent to the Palestinian people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you believe that throwing people out of their homes and stealing their land is an equivalent right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm asking you what YOU think.  What is YOUR opinion?
> 
> You clearly believe that the Palestinian people have an inalienable right to self-determination.
> 
> The Jewish people ALSO have an inalienable right to self-determination.  Yes or no?
> 
> Its a simple question.  Why do you make it so hard?
Click to expand...

The Jewish people who have ancestors from there do. The others don't. And that is a shared self determination with the others living there.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The Jewish people who have ancestors from there do. The others don't. And that is a shared self determination with the others living there.



Yay!  Thank you!  Okay.  So can the Jewish people and the Palestinian people separate?  Can they each have self-determination by themselves, independent of the other?  Or is that some sort of impossible?


----------



## Challenger

Shusha said:


> ...But if one fundamentally believes that the Jewish people have no rights to self-determination, there is nothing else to call it.



Do Mormons have a "right to self-determination"? Do Amish? Do Baptists? Do Rastafarians? Do Seventh Day Adventists? Do Scientologists? Do the Children of God? Do Aum Shinrikyo?

Religious cults are not people of the place. Other than Zionist myth-history, there is no ethnic connection between the European Jewish colonisers and the land of Palestine. Anti-Semitism is hatred of Jewish people just for being Jewish people. DIslike and opposition to what Jewish Europeans have done to the native population of Palestine is Anti-Zionism. Unfortunately, Zionist Habara has constantly tried to conflate the two with mixed success.


----------



## Challenger

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people who have ancestors from there do. The others don't. And that is a shared self determination with the others living there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  Thank you!  Okay.  So can the Jewish people and the Palestinian people separate?  Can they each have self-determination by themselves, independent of the other?  Or is that some sort of impossible?
Click to expand...

Why should they? Jewish Palestinians who lived there before the Zionist invasion in the 19th century got on well with their neighbouring Christians and Muslims. The 19th century European Zionist "white supremacist" invaders were the ones that caused the strife and created the problems we see in the region today. I believe a peace is possible if all those expelled by the Zionists are allowed to return to their ancestral homes. A one state solution for all the people in Israel/Palestine, with equal rights for all, is the only way forward. Those on both sides, who can't live togther in such circumstances are free to go live elsewhere.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The Jewish people who have ancestors from there do. The others don't.



The problem is your hypocrisy in that you only apply this standard to the one side. Why do you never speak of Arabs who have or who have not ancestors from there?

You defend the rights of Arabs whose ancestors are not from the place yet deny the rights of Jews. It's a blatant double standard.


----------



## Shusha

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...But if one fundamentally believes that the Jewish people have no rights to self-determination, there is nothing else to call it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do Mormons have a "right to self-determination"? Do Amish? Do Baptists? Do Rastafarians? Do Seventh Day Adventists? Do Scientologists? Do the Children of God? Do Aum Shinrikyo?
> 
> Religious cults are not people of the place. Other than Zionist myth-history, there is no ethnic connection between the European Jewish colonisers and the land of Palestine. Anti-Semitism is hatred of Jewish people just for being Jewish people. DIslike and opposition to what Jewish Europeans have done to the native population of Palestine is Anti-Zionism. Unfortunately, Zionist Habara has constantly tried to conflate the two with mixed success.
Click to expand...



Your blatant double standards toward the Jewish people reveal your antisemitism. 

Calling the Jewish people a 'cult', denying history, creating special definitions for them are all indications of antisemitism.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people who have ancestors from there do. The others don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is your hypocrisy in that you only apply this standard to the one side. Why do you never speak of Arabs who have or who have not ancestors from there?
> 
> You defend the rights of Arabs whose ancestors are not from the place yet deny the rights of Jews. It's a blatant double standard.
Click to expand...

Those who became Palestinian citizens in 1924 were former Turkish citizens. They had a legal and recognized tie to the land that was ceded to Palestine. This applied to all of the Jews who held that citizenship.


----------



## Shusha

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people who have ancestors from there do. The others don't. And that is a shared self determination with the others living there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  Thank you!  Okay.  So can the Jewish people and the Palestinian people separate?  Can they each have self-determination by themselves, independent of the other?  Or is that some sort of impossible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should they? Jewish Palestinians who lived there before the Zionist invasion in the 19th century got on well with their neighbouring Christians and Muslims. The 19th century European Zionist "white supremacist" invaders were the ones that caused the strife and created the problems we see in the region today. I believe a peace is possible if all those expelled by the Zionists are allowed to return to their ancestral homes. A one state solution for all the people in Israel/Palestine, with equal rights for all, is the only way forward. Those on both sides, who can't live togther in such circumstances are free to go live elsewhere.
Click to expand...



Jews are white supremists because they want to return to live in their ancestral lands. 

Why are Palestinians not then brown supremists because they want to return to live on their ancestral lands?  

Surely your double standard is obvious. That is antisemitism.


----------



## Challenger

Shusha said:


> Jews are white supremists because they want to return to live in their ancestral lands.



Deliberated falsification of my position. Zionists are white supremacists that don't want to "return" according to their mythology, to live in their "ancestral lands"; instead want to take over another people's territory and remove the indigenous population altogether to create a so called "Jewish" only state. That's both racist and supremacist.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people who have ancestors from there do. The others don't. And that is a shared self determination with the others living there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  Thank you!  Okay.  So can the Jewish people and the Palestinian people separate?  Can they each have self-determination by themselves, independent of the other?  Or is that some sort of impossible?
Click to expand...

Sure, the Palestinians can live inside their own international borders.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME... 
※→   P F Tinmore, Shusha,  _et al,_

OH Paul, --- Tricky Tricky



P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  Thank you!  Okay.  So can the Jewish people and the Palestinian people separate?  Can they each have self-determination by themselves, independent of the other?  Or is that some sort of impossible?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the Palestinians can live inside their own international borders.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

What you think you heard, is not always what was said.  In this case, you have to understand that the phrase: "their own international borders"  means something different than what you would suspect.  You have to ask yourself: 

Who are the Arab Palestinians?
What international borders do they maintain?
What border checkpoints do they control?
I think you will find that when people like Paul say "their own international borders" --- they mean the entirety of the territory formerly under the Mandate of Palestine (pre-May 1948). You have to be careful of the hidden inference of the Arab Palestinians.

The State of Palestine (West Bank + Gaza Strip) does not really have uncontested sovereign international borders.  The borders were essentially established by default by treaties between the States of Israel, Egypt and Jordan; with no prejudiced against the populations of the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  

In the time since President Mahmoud Abbas began signing international conventions, treaties, covenants, protocols and agreements (≈ 41 in all), the State of Palestine has made no attempt to enter into a PEACE Treaty with either Israel or any adjacent Arab League State.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> What you think you heard, is not always what was said. In this case, you have to understand that the phrase: "their own international borders" means something different than what you would suspect. You have to ask yourself:
> 
> Who are the Arab Palestinians?
> What international borders do they maintain?
> What border checkpoints do they control?


The Palestinians are the people who obtained Palestinian citizenship after the Treaty of Lausanne.

The international borders that were finalized with the separation of Transjordan in 1922.

The border checkpoints are controlled by the occupation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> they mean the entirety of the territory formerly under the Mandate of Palestine


There you go with that former mandate propaganda again.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→   P F Tinmore, Shusha,  _et al,_
> 
> OH Paul, --- Tricky Tricky
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  Thank you!  Okay.  So can the Jewish people and the Palestinian people separate?  Can they each have self-determination by themselves, independent of the other?  Or is that some sort of impossible?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the Palestinians can live inside their own international borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What you think you heard, is not always what was said.  In this case, you have to understand that the phrase: "their own international borders"  means something different than what you would suspect.  You have to ask yourself:
> 
> Who are the Arab Palestinians?
> What international borders do they maintain?
> What border checkpoints do they control?
> I think you will find that when people like Paul say "their own international borders" --- they mean the entirety of the territory formerly under the Mandate of Palestine (pre-May 1948). You have to be careful of the hidden inference of the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> The State of Palestine (West Bank + Gaza Strip) does not really have uncontested sovereign international borders.  The borders were essentially established by default by treaties between the States of Israel, Egypt and Jordan; with no prejudiced against the populations of the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> In the time since President Mahmoud Abbas began signing international conventions, treaties, covenants, protocols and agreements (≈ 41 in all), the State of Palestine has made no attempt to enter into a PEACE Treaty with either Israel or any adjacent Arab League State.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Why should they?

Why should the Palestinians negotiate their inalienable rights with Israel?

The Palestinians have no wars or disputes with its neighbors.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→   P F Tinmore, Shusha,  _et al,_
> 
> OH Paul, --- Tricky Tricky
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  Thank you!  Okay.  So can the Jewish people and the Palestinian people separate?  Can they each have self-determination by themselves, independent of the other?  Or is that some sort of impossible?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the Palestinians can live inside their own international borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What you think you heard, is not always what was said.  In this case, you have to understand that the phrase: "their own international borders"  means something different than what you would suspect.  You have to ask yourself:
> 
> Who are the Arab Palestinians?
> What international borders do they maintain?
> What border checkpoints do they control?
> I think you will find that when people like Paul say "their own international borders" --- they mean the entirety of the territory formerly under the Mandate of Palestine (pre-May 1948). You have to be careful of the hidden inference of the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> The State of Palestine (West Bank + Gaza Strip) does not really have uncontested sovereign international borders.  The borders were essentially established by default by treaties between the States of Israel, Egypt and Jordan; with no prejudiced against the populations of the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> In the time since President Mahmoud Abbas began signing international conventions, treaties, covenants, protocols and agreements (≈ 41 in all), the State of Palestine has made no attempt to enter into a PEACE Treaty with either Israel or any adjacent Arab League State.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should they?
> 
> Why should the Palestinians negotiate their inalienable rights with Israel?
> 
> The Palestinians have no wars or disputes with its neighbors.
Click to expand...


Except the wars or disputes that the Pal'istanians have with their neighbors; the Egyptians, for instance.


----------



## abi

Shusha said:


> Jews are white supremists because they want to return to live in their ancestral lands.


Can you explain this, please.



Shusha said:


> Why are Palestinians not then brown supremists because they want to return to live on their ancestral lands?


What does any of this have to do with supremacy?


----------



## Shusha

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are white supremists because they want to return to live in their ancestral lands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deliberated falsification of my position. Zionists are white supremacists that don't want to "return" according to their mythology, to live in their "ancestral lands"; instead want to take over another people's territory and remove the indigenous population altogether to create a so called "Jewish" only state. That's both racist and supremacist.
Click to expand...


Except none of that is true.  The Jewish people did and do want to return and live in their ancestral lands.  They saw and see the territory as their ancestral lands  and not "other people's territory", but theirs.  They believed and believe still that they are the indigenous population.  Therefore, that territory is something they are entitled to. The international community at the time agreed with them.  

The State was intended to be a Jewish State which homed both Jews and Arabs, but fulfilled the right of the Jewish people to self-determination in exactly the same way that Syria, Jordan, Lebanon and Iraq fulfilled the rights of those people to self-determination.  (And those States cemented the reality by cleansing themselves of their Jewish populations.)

*There is nothing either racist or supremacist about wanting to return to your ancestral lands.*  The Palestinian people want to return to what they see as their ancestral lands.  They want self-determination on those ancestral lands.  "From the river to the sea -- Palestine will be free".  Why don't you label that as being racist and supremacist?

I'll give you a hint.  Its because you apply a different standard to the Jewish people.  Which is antisemitic.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Sure, the Palestinians can live inside their own international borders.



Right.  Sure.  But can the Jewish Palestinians and the Arab Palestinians have separate self-determinations within those international borders?  If not, why not?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians are the people who obtained Palestinian citizenship after the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> The international borders that were finalized with the separation of Transjordan in 1922.
> 
> The border checkpoints are controlled by the occupation.



But the Jewish people -- as a people, a collective -- have the right to self-determination and self-governance within that territory.  You've just admitted that.  Therefore, there is no "occupation".  The people who formed the government and are governing that territory ARE the people of the place who had citizenship in 1922 -- the Jewish people.


----------



## montelatici

The Israeli resolution plan endorsed by Netanyahoo is the following:

Anyone who is willing and able to relinquish the fulfillment of his national aspirations will be able to stay here and live as an individual in the Jewish state.


Anyone who is unwilling or unable to relinquish his national aspirations will receive assistance from us to emigrate to one of the Arab countries.

" “The vision of the decision plan is not new”, and that “These are the foundations on which Zionism was erected. We do not assume that there are two narratives here that are equal. There’s one side that’s correct, and another that is undermining the right of Israel to exist as a Jewish state.”

Israeli rightist Smotrich lays out the vision for apartheid


The Israelis have never considered the possibility of a state for non-Jews.  I don't understand what the argument is about.


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are the people who obtained Palestinian citizenship after the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> The international borders that were finalized with the separation of Transjordan in 1922.
> 
> The border checkpoints are controlled by the occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the Jewish people -- as a people, a collective -- have the right to self-determination and self-governance within that territory.  You've just admitted that.  Therefore, there is no "occupation".  The people who formed the government and are governing that territory ARE the people of the place who had citizenship in 1922 -- the Jewish people.
Click to expand...


There are people that practice Judaism and people that practice Christianity and other religions. Judaism is a religion.  Stop this Nazi race nonsense. The Nazis were wrong in considering the Jews a separate people, as you are.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> The Israeli resolution plan endorsed by Netanyahoo is the following:
> 
> Anyone who is willing and able to relinquish the fulfillment of his national aspirations will be able to stay here and live as an individual in the Jewish state.
> 
> 
> Anyone who is unwilling or unable to relinquish his national aspirations will receive assistance from us to emigrate to one of the Arab countries.
> " “The vision of the decision plan is not new”, and that “These are the foundations on which Zionism was erected. We do not assume that there are two narratives here that are equal. There’s one side that’s correct, and another that is undermining the right of Israel to exist as a Jewish state.”
> 
> Israeli rightist Smotrich lays out the vision for apartheid
> 
> 
> The Israelis have never considered the possibility of a state for non-Jews.  I don't understand what the argument is about.




Seems entirely fair and reasonable to me.  Those who remain in the Jewish State agree to relinquish any national claims to that territory and be loyal to the Jewish State.  If you don't like that package, the alternate package is that we'll compensate you to move to the Palestinian State.  

It would apply equally the other way.  Those who remain in the Palestinian State agree to relinquish any national claims to that territory and be loyal to the Arab Palestinian State.  

What's the big deal?


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> There are people that practice Judaism and people that practice Christianity and other religions. Judaism is a religion.  Stop this Nazi race nonsense. The Nazis were wrong in considering the Jews a separate people, as you are.



The Jewish people are a specific, distinct, definable, objectively described people of which religion plays only a part.  

If the Arab Palestinians are a distinct people deserving of self-determination and self-government then the Jewish people certainly are.


----------



## montelatici

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli resolution plan endorsed by Netanyahoo is the following:
> 
> Anyone who is willing and able to relinquish the fulfillment of his national aspirations will be able to stay here and live as an individual in the Jewish state.
> 
> 
> Anyone who is unwilling or unable to relinquish his national aspirations will receive assistance from us to emigrate to one of the Arab countries.
> " “The vision of the decision plan is not new”, and that “These are the foundations on which Zionism was erected. We do not assume that there are two narratives here that are equal. There’s one side that’s correct, and another that is undermining the right of Israel to exist as a Jewish state.”
> 
> Israeli rightist Smotrich lays out the vision for apartheid
> 
> 
> The Israelis have never considered the possibility of a state for non-Jews.  I don't understand what the argument is about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems entirely fair and reasonable to me.  Those who remain in the Jewish State agree to relinquish any national claims to that territory and be loyal to the Jewish State.  If you don't like that package, the alternate package is that we'll compensate you to move to the Palestinian State.
> 
> It would apply equally the other way.  Those who remain in the Palestinian State agree to relinquish any national claims to that territory and be loyal to the Arab Palestinian State.
> 
> What's the big deal?
Click to expand...


The big deal is that the Occupied Territories are considered part of the Jewish state, there is no Palestinian state in the plan.  But, can you imagine the U.S. or EU states giving non-Christians similar options.


----------



## Shusha

montelatici said:


> The big deal is that the Occupied Territories are considered part of the Jewish state, there is no Palestinian state in the plan.



Perhaps.  But if the Palestinians want an(other) Arab Palestinian State they need to relinquish claims to the rest of the territory and make plans for the security of Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> The Jewish people are a specific, distinct, definable, objectively described people of which religion plays only a part.


Indeed, expelling the natives and stealing their land.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are the people who obtained Palestinian citizenship after the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> The international borders that were finalized with the separation of Transjordan in 1922.
> 
> The border checkpoints are controlled by the occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the Jewish people -- as a people, a collective -- have the right to self-determination and self-governance within that territory.  You've just admitted that.  Therefore, there is no "occupation".  The people who formed the government and are governing that territory ARE the people of the place who had citizenship in 1922 -- the Jewish people.
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> the State of Palestine has made no attempt to enter into a PEACE Treaty with either Israel or any adjacent Arab League State.





Shusha said:


> But the Jewish people -- as a people, a collective -- have the right to self-determination and self-governance within that territory.


Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> If the Arab Palestinians are a distinct people deserving of self-determination and self-government then the Jewish people certainly are.


Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> But the Jewish people -- as a people, a collective -- have the right to self-determination and self-governance within that territory. You've just admitted that.


I have?

Link?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the Jewish people -- as a people, a collective -- have the right to self-determination and self-governance within that territory.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Why do you need a link?  You have already admitted that the Jewish people have the right to self-determination and self-governance within that territory.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> The State was intended to be a Jewish State which homed both Jews and Arabs, but fulfilled the right of the Jewish people to self-determination...


By whom? Foreigners?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the Jewish people -- as a people, a collective -- have the right to self-determination and self-governance within that territory.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you need a link?  You have already admitted that the Jewish people have the right to self-determination and self-governance within that territory.
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> Why do you need a link?


Because you are always shoveling shit you can't prove.


----------



## Shusha

Post #284, in response to my question, "The Jewish people ALSO have an inalienable right to self-determination. Yes or no?", you responded, and I quote:



> The Jewish people who have ancestors from there do.



Put together that reads:  The Jewish people who have ancestors from there have an inalienable right to self-determination.

I'm not trying to prove "fact" here.  I am trying to clarify your opinion.  You agree that at least SOME Jews have an inalienable right to self-determination.  You SAID so.

So, the next question I am asking you is this:  Given that (at least some) Jews have an inalienable right to self-determination and given that (at least some) Arabs who define themselves as uniquely "Palestinian" have an inalienable right to self-determination -- are they permitted to have a self-determination separate from each other?

Not asking which land, or how much land, or where, or when or anything else.  I am ONLY asking about the concept.  An analogy would be Czechoslovakia.  For a time they managed a joint sovereignty.  Eventually, they mutually decided that they would best express their self-determination separately and became Slovakia and the Czech Republic.  If they can do it, morally and legally -- what prohibits Israel and Arab Palestine from the same?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Because you are always shoveling shit you can't prove.



I prove shit all the time, just because you won't accept actual treaties doesn't make it not factual.  

But in this case I am not trying to PROVE anything.  I'm asking for your opinion.  I'm asking you to define and put a fence around your arguments.  But your dancing with the fenceposts like a madman.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Post #284, in response to my question, "The Jewish people ALSO have an inalienable right to self-determination. Yes or no?", you responded, and I quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people who have ancestors from there do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put together that reads:  The Jewish people who have ancestors from there have an inalienable right to self-determination.
> 
> I'm not trying to prove "fact" here.  I am trying to clarify your opinion.  You agree that at least SOME Jews have an inalienable right to self-determination.  You SAID so.
> 
> So, the next question I am asking you is this:  Given that (at least some) Jews have an inalienable right to self-determination and given that (at least some) Arabs who define themselves as uniquely "Palestinian" have an inalienable right to self-determination -- are they permitted to have a self-determination separate from each other?
> 
> Not asking which land, or how much land, or where, or when or anything else.  I am ONLY asking about the concept.  An analogy would be Czechoslovakia.  For a time they managed a joint sovereignty.  Eventually, they mutually decided that they would best express their self-determination separately and became Slovakia and the Czech Republic.  If they can do it, morally and legally -- what prohibits Israel and Arab Palestine from the same?
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> and given that (at least some) Arabs who define themselves as uniquely "Palestinian" have an inalienable right to self-determination


All Palestinians have the inalienable right to self determination. This includes the few percent of Palestinians who were Jews.

You keep attempting to throw hundreds of thousands of colonial settlers into that mix.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are always shoveling shit you can't prove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prove shit all the time, just because you won't accept actual treaties doesn't make it not factual.
> 
> But in this case I am not trying to PROVE anything.  I'm asking for your opinion.  I'm asking you to define and put a fence around your arguments.  But your dancing with the fenceposts like a madman.
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> I prove shit all the time, just because you won't accept actual treaties doesn't make it not factual.


 What treaty gave away some or all of Palestine?

Link?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> All Palestinians have the inalienable right to self determination. This includes the few percent of Palestinians who were Jews.


Okay. But do they have that right independent from each other?  Can the Jewish people have a separate State for their own self-determination and the Arabs have one for their self-determination?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> You keep attempting to throw hundreds of thousands of colonial settlers into that mix.



I have not yet got to that point in the discussion about "settlers" of either the Jewish or the Arab kind.  I am starting with basic principles as a foundation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Post #284, in response to my question, "The Jewish people ALSO have an inalienable right to self-determination. Yes or no?", you responded, and I quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people who have ancestors from there do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put together that reads:  The Jewish people who have ancestors from there have an inalienable right to self-determination.
> 
> I'm not trying to prove "fact" here.  I am trying to clarify your opinion.  You agree that at least SOME Jews have an inalienable right to self-determination.  You SAID so.
> 
> So, the next question I am asking you is this:  Given that (at least some) Jews have an inalienable right to self-determination and given that (at least some) Arabs who define themselves as uniquely "Palestinian" have an inalienable right to self-determination -- are they permitted to have a self-determination separate from each other?
> 
> Not asking which land, or how much land, or where, or when or anything else.  I am ONLY asking about the concept.  An analogy would be Czechoslovakia.  For a time they managed a joint sovereignty.  Eventually, they mutually decided that they would best express their self-determination separately and became Slovakia and the Czech Republic.  If they can do it, morally and legally -- what prohibits Israel and Arab Palestine from the same?
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> If they can do it, morally and legally -- what prohibits Israel and Arab Palestine from the same?


Ba cause they did no want to. The Palestinians, including the Jews, wanted all Palestinians to be Palestinians without distinction.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep attempting to throw hundreds of thousands of colonial settlers into that mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not yet got to that point in the discussion about "settlers" of either the Jewish or the Arab kind.  I am starting with basic principles as a foundation.
Click to expand...

I am. It is you who keeps throwing in the settlers.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #284, in response to my question, "The Jewish people ALSO have an inalienable right to self-determination. Yes or no?", you responded, and I quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people who have ancestors from there do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put together that reads:  The Jewish people who have ancestors from there have an inalienable right to self-determination.
> 
> I'm not trying to prove "fact" here.  I am trying to clarify your opinion.  You agree that at least SOME Jews have an inalienable right to self-determination.  You SAID so.
> 
> So, the next question I am asking you is this:  Given that (at least some) Jews have an inalienable right to self-determination and given that (at least some) Arabs who define themselves as uniquely "Palestinian" have an inalienable right to self-determination -- are they permitted to have a self-determination separate from each other?
> 
> Not asking which land, or how much land, or where, or when or anything else.  I am ONLY asking about the concept.  An analogy would be Czechoslovakia.  For a time they managed a joint sovereignty.  Eventually, they mutually decided that they would best express their self-determination separately and became Slovakia and the Czech Republic.  If they can do it, morally and legally -- what prohibits Israel and Arab Palestine from the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they can do it, morally and legally -- what prohibits Israel and Arab Palestine from the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ba cause they did no want to. The Palestinians, including the Jews, wanted all Palestinians to be Palestinians without distinction.
Click to expand...



Totally wrong.  The Jews came into a mutual recognition with the Syrian King, that they would be allowed to settle in most of historical parts of Israel, including Jordan.
This didn't happen because Egypt/Muslim Brotherhood got the upper hand in the Arab world.
Yasser )al-Qudwa) Arafat was a big part of it.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Ba cause they did no want to. The Palestinians, including the Jews, wanted all Palestinians to be Palestinians without distinction.



Really?  You've got a link to a survey of all Jews who were present and citizens since 1922, and all their descendants which says that not one of them wants a Jewish State?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #284, in response to my question, "The Jewish people ALSO have an inalienable right to self-determination. Yes or no?", you responded, and I quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people who have ancestors from there do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put together that reads:  The Jewish people who have ancestors from there have an inalienable right to self-determination.
> 
> I'm not trying to prove "fact" here.  I am trying to clarify your opinion.  You agree that at least SOME Jews have an inalienable right to self-determination.  You SAID so.
> 
> So, the next question I am asking you is this:  Given that (at least some) Jews have an inalienable right to self-determination and given that (at least some) Arabs who define themselves as uniquely "Palestinian" have an inalienable right to self-determination -- are they permitted to have a self-determination separate from each other?
> 
> Not asking which land, or how much land, or where, or when or anything else.  I am ONLY asking about the concept.  An analogy would be Czechoslovakia.  For a time they managed a joint sovereignty.  Eventually, they mutually decided that they would best express their self-determination separately and became Slovakia and the Czech Republic.  If they can do it, morally and legally -- what prohibits Israel and Arab Palestine from the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they can do it, morally and legally -- what prohibits Israel and Arab Palestine from the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ba cause they did no want to. The Palestinians, including the Jews, wanted all Palestinians to be Palestinians without distinction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Totally wrong.  The Jews came into a mutual recognition with the Syrian King, that they would be allowed to settle in most of historical parts of Israel, including Jordan.
> This didn't happen because Egypt/Muslim Brotherhood got the upper hand in the Arab world.
> Yasser )al-Qudwa) Arafat was a big part of it.
Click to expand...




rylah said:


> The Jews came into a mutual recognition with the Syrian King, that they would be allowed to settle in most of historical parts of Israel, including Jordan.


The Palestinian Jews did that?

Link?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME... 
※→   P F Tinmore,  _et al,_

You attempt to confuse these issues at every opprtunity.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you think you heard, is not always what was said. In this case, you have to understand that the phrase: "their own international borders" means something different than what you would suspect. You have to ask yourself:
> 
> Who are the Arab Palestinians?
> What international borders do they maintain?
> What border checkpoints do they control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are the people who obtained Palestinian citizenship after the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> The international borders that were finalized with the separation of Transjordan in 1922.
> 
> The border checkpoints are controlled by the occupation.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

You reference about the nationality (not citizenship) is found in:

*Lausanne Treaty: Part I
POLITICAL CLAUSES
SECTION II .
NATIONALITY.*
*ARTICLE 30*.

Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipsofacto,_ in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.​This does not confer anything to the habitually resident of the Palestinian territory.  The habitually resident in territory was not a party to the treaty.  The Treaty of Lausanne is between the Allied Powers and the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic. _ {If I promise Shasha to give you $10, you have not o claim against me for the $10.  Only Shasha can enforce the claim.}  _It is the Palestine Legislative Council Election Order, 1922 that came before the Treaty, and gave the language to the Treaty - two years before - and which specifically addresses the citizenship Issue:

•  For the purposes of this Order and pending the introduction of an Order in Council regulating Palestinian citizenship, the following persons shall be deemed to be Palestinian citizens:–​
(a)  Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine at the date of commencement of this Order.

 (b)  All persons of other than Turkish nationality habitually resident in the territory of Palestine at the said date, who shall within two calendar months of the said date make application for Palestinian citizenship in such form and before such officer as may be prescribed by the High Commissioner.
You will notice that this language deals directly with the issue of citizenship for those in Palestine.  ​


P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> they mean the entirety of the territory formerly under the Mandate of Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> There you go with that former mandate propaganda again.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

In this case, relative to the meaning of "Palestine," you must go to the Palestine Order in Council 10 August 1922: 

PART I.
PRELIMINARY.

Title.
1. This Order may be cited as "The Palestine Order in Council, 1922."

The limits of this Order are the *territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine*.​
The territory that once was under the Mandate of Palestine, is now the territory formerly under the Mandate of Palestine; which technically would include the former Trans-Jordan. 

The name Palestine was the territorial name used through the centuries, but NOT a name for a specific administrative subdivision under the Ottoman Empire.  If you read the
Ministry of Local State of Palestine: Cities Report 2016 (Download required), you will get a greater understanding of how the Arab Palestinians see themselves.




P F Tinmore said:


> [
> Why should they?
> 
> Why should the Palestinians negotiate their inalienable rights with Israel?
> 
> The Palestinians have no wars or disputes with its neighbors.


*(COMMENT)*

First, Israel has every right that the Palestinians could possibly lay claim to, and probably much more.  Israel _(a Jewish State)_, in addressing peace terms with Egypt and Jordan _(Arab League Member States)_, has demonstrated its ability to seriously engage the principles of international law concerning friendly relations and co-operation with these two States.  The Palestinians (Arab) has not been able to reciprocate peace overtures to Israel.

Israel and the Palestinian Authority have not had any truly productive talks since July 2000; which ended without further agreement the permanent status of questions pertaining to borders, settlements, refugees and Jerusalem. 

Disputes:

•  The Gaza Strip has 7 border crossings - all but one - the Rafah crossing - are controlled by Israel.  The Rafah Border Crossing , is controlled by Egypt; closed most of the time for security reasons.

•  While Israeli-Jordanian relations are very cold at the moment --- with Jordan refusing to permit the Israeli Ambassador back to the Amman Embassy.  However, it is the thousands of Arab Palestinians _(not able to cross Allenby Bridge from Jordan into Israel)_ that Jordan is penalizing. 

•  Given the security conditions in the Arab Palestinian Camps in Lebanon, the relationship between the two are not exactly perfect.​
In any event, the Arab Palestinians may not be at war with either Lebanon, Jordan or Egypt, but you cannot say that the relations are all that cordial.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→   P F Tinmore,  _et al,_
> 
> You attempt to confuse these issues at every opprtunity.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you think you heard, is not always what was said. In this case, you have to understand that the phrase: "their own international borders" means something different than what you would suspect. You have to ask yourself:
> 
> Who are the Arab Palestinians?
> What international borders do they maintain?
> What border checkpoints do they control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are the people who obtained Palestinian citizenship after the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> The international borders that were finalized with the separation of Transjordan in 1922.
> 
> The border checkpoints are controlled by the occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You reference about the nationality (not citizenship) is found in:
> 
> *Lausanne Treaty: Part I
> POLITICAL CLAUSES
> SECTION II .
> NATIONALITY.*
> *ARTICLE 30*.
> 
> Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipsofacto,_ in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.​This does not confer anything to the habitually resident of the Palestinian territory.  The habitually resident in territory was not a party to the treaty.  The Treaty of Lausanne is between the Allied Powers and the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic. _ {If I promise Shasha to give you $10, you have not o claim against me for the $10.  Only Shasha can enforce the claim.}  _It is the Palestine Legislative Council Election Order, 1922 that came before the Treaty, and gave the language to the Treaty - two years before - and which specifically addresses the citizenship Issue:
> 
> •  For the purposes of this Order and pending the introduction of an Order in Council regulating Palestinian citizenship, the following persons shall be deemed to be Palestinian citizens:–​
> (a)  Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine at the date of commencement of this Order.
> 
> (b)  All persons of other than Turkish nationality habitually resident in the territory of Palestine at the said date, who shall within two calendar months of the said date make application for Palestinian citizenship in such form and before such officer as may be prescribed by the High Commissioner.
> You will notice that this language deals directly with the issue of citizenship for those in Palestine.  ​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> they mean the entirety of the territory formerly under the Mandate of Palestine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go with that former mandate propaganda again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In this case, relative to the meaning of "Palestine," you must go to the Palestine Order in Council 10 August 1922:
> 
> PART I.
> PRELIMINARY.
> 
> Title.
> 1. This Order may be cited as "The Palestine Order in Council, 1922."
> 
> The limits of this Order are the *territories to which the Mandate for Palestine applies, hereinafter described as Palestine*.​
> The territory that once was under the Mandate of Palestine, is now the territory formerly under the Mandate of Palestine; which technically would include the former Trans-Jordan.
> 
> The name Palestine was the territorial name used through the centuries, but NOT a name for a specific administrative subdivision under the Ottoman Empire.  If you read the
> Ministry of Local State of Palestine: Cities Report 2016 (Download required), you will get a greater understanding of how the Arab Palestinians see themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Why should they?
> 
> Why should the Palestinians negotiate their inalienable rights with Israel?
> 
> The Palestinians have no wars or disputes with its neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First, Israel has every right that the Palestinians could possibly lay claim to, and probably much more.  Israel _(a Jewish State)_, in addressing peace terms with Egypt and Jordan _(Arab League Member States)_, has demonstrated its ability to seriously engage the principles of international law concerning friendly relations and co-operation with these two States.  The Palestinians (Arab) has not been able to reciprocate peace overtures to Israel.
> 
> Israel and the Palestinian Authority have not had any truly productive talks since July 2000; which ended without further agreement the permanent status of questions pertaining to borders, settlements, refugees and Jerusalem.
> 
> Disputes:
> 
> •  The Gaza Strip has 7 border crossings - all but one - the Rafah crossing - are controlled by Israel.  The Rafah Border Crossing , is controlled by Egypt; closed most of the time for security reasons.
> 
> •  While Israeli-Jordanian relations are very cold at the moment --- with Jordan refusing to permit the Israeli Ambassador back to the Amman Embassy.  However, it is the thousands of Arab Palestinians _(not able to cross Allenby Bridge from Jordan into Israel)_ that Jordan is penalizing.
> 
> •  Given the security conditions in the Arab Palestinian Camps in Lebanon, the relationship between the two are not exactly perfect.​
> In any event, the Arab Palestinians may not be at war with either Lebanon, Jordan or Egypt, but you cannot say that the relations are all that cordial.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The order in council of 1922 was by Britain is the occupying power on Turkish land. That occupation ended with the Treaty of Lausanne and could no longer apply.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Palestinians (Arab) has not been able to reciprocate peace overtures to Israel.


You are ducking the question.

Why should the Palestinians negotiate their inalienable rights with Israel?


----------



## Linkiloo

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians (Arab) has not been able to reciprocate peace overtures to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ducking the question.
> 
> Why should the Palestinians negotiate their inalienable rights with Israel?
Click to expand...

Why should Jews do so with Palestinians....and around we go...yawn.


----------



## montelatici

Unforunately, it is coming down to a long-term demographic zero sum war.  No chance of a South Africa style compromise.  It will be a Rhodesia/Algeria solution as it is doubtful that the non-Jews can be virtually eliminated as a demographic force like the American Indians or Aboriginals in Australia,


----------



## RoccoR

RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME... 
※→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_

Oh, this is such a misinterpretation of events.



P F Tinmore said:


> The order in council of 1922 was by Britain is the occupying power on Turkish land. That occupation ended with the Treaty of Lausanne and could no longer apply.


*(COMMENT)*

The Occupied Enemy Territory Administration _(OETA → joint British and French)_ military administration of former Ottoman Empire territory (1918–20) after the Armistice of Mudros.  On 1 July 1920, the military occupation - OETA, was dissolved and transitioned into a Civil Administration under the authority of a High Commissioner (see Interim Report on Civil Administration).  The action was sanctioned and approved by the Supreme Council of the Allied Powers at what came to be known as the San Remo Convention (April 1920).

At this point in history, the Treaty of Lausanne (1924) was not envisioned.  It was assumed that the Treaty of Sevres _(sign by the Ottomans but not ratified)_ would be the controlling legal instrument.

Two important intentions of the Supreme Council (1920) were:

 •   The terms of the mandates in respect of the above territories will be formulated by the Principal Allied Powers and submitted to the Council of the League of Nations for approval.

•    Turkey hereby undertakes, in accordance with the provisions of Article [132 of the Treaty of Sevres] to accept any decisions which may be taken in this connection.​
The Treaty of Lausanne was not the instrument which set the tone for the Administration of Palestine; and it did not exist during the Occupation.  Nor did the Treaty of Lausanne play a part in the creation of the Order in Council, or the Mandate,  _(and its many amendments)_; which came before the Treaty.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME... 
※→ P F Tinmore, _montelatici, et al,_

Like "P F Tinmore," many Arab Palestinians have tunnel vision, and  fixation bandwagon slogans like "inalienable rights."  More often than not when the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) beats the drum of "inalienable rights," they, are reading the music from the very ambiguous A/RES/3236 (XXIX) which _Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people in Palestine.

(_a_) The right to self-determination without external interference;

 (_b_) The right to national independence and sovereignty;

_(c)   _The inalienable right of the Palestinians to return to their homes and property.​


P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians (Arab) has not been able to reciprocate peace overtures to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ducking the question.
> 
> Why should the Palestinians negotiate their inalienable rights with Israel?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The implication comes in the form of a loaded question; presupposing that Israel is even interested in inalienable rights of the Arab Palestinians _(That which cannot be bought, sold, or transferred from one individual to another.)_.   What Israel has nearly given-up on are the essentials under the principles of international law concerning friendly relations and co-operation among States A//RES/25/2625 (XXV):

※  Based on the respect for the principles of equal rights and self-determination; for the Israeli people as well as everyone else.​
The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations,

The principle that States shall settle their international disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security and justice are not endangered,

The duty not to intervene in matters within the domestic jurisdiction of any State, in accordance with the Charter,

The duty of States to co-operate with one another in accordance with the Charter,

The principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples,

The principle of sovereign equality of States,

The principle that States shall fulfil in good faith the obligations assumed by them in accordance with the Charter,​


montelatici said:


> Unfortunately, it is coming down to a long-term demographic zero sum war.  No chance of a South Africa style compromise.  It will be a Rhodesia/Algeria solution as it is doubtful that the non-Jews can be virtually eliminated as a demographic force like the American Indians or Aboriginals in Australia,


*(COMMENT)*

I'm not quite that pessimistic; and I don't think the Israelis are anywhere near making that assessment.  I ave come to believe that the People of Israel have come t have little use for the United Nations (UN).  What little respect the Israel might have had for the UN, was severely crippled when they passed A/RES/3379 (1975) which equated Zionism as a form of Racism and Racial Discrimination (even though it was revoked by A/RES/46/86 in 1991).  The Israelis are very cautious in regards to any dealings with the UN General Assembly, which has demonstrated _(on multiple occasions)_ it has a very strong and latent antisemitic.  There is no question that Israel will act rationally in the UN; but, it would not trust the UN to act in the protection of the Israel, it sovereign integrity or its people.   

The Arab Palestinian presents a clear danger to the sovereign integrity of its nation ⇒ the only one of its kind.  It must maintain a posture itself and be wiling to act such that it can handle any aggressors on the approach with hostile intent.  

Just My Thought,
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Challenger

RoccoR said:


> the State of Palestine has made no attempt to enter into a PEACE Treaty with either Israel or any adjacent Arab League State.



Erm...why would the State of Palestine attempt to enter into a peace treaty with any adjecent Arab League State? Whenever was the State of Palestine at war with any of them?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ Challenger, _ et al,_

Well, there are many peaceful treaties and pacts signed between countries.   The UN Treaty Collection and Archive is full of them.  Such peaceful agreement, among other things, can help reduce the potential for International Armed Conflicts.



Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> the State of Palestine has made no attempt to enter into a PEACE Treaty with either Israel or any adjacent Arab League State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erm...why would the State of Palestine attempt to enter into a peace treaty with any adjecent Arab League State? Whenever was the State of Palestine at war with any of them?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Treaties are the larger name for agreements under international law that include but not limited to:  protocols, covenants, conventions, pacts, or the exchange of letters,

In the case of Palestine _(Gaza Strip + West Bank)_ such Treaties would help establish the define International Borders with Egypt and Jordan.  If, successful, the Border Crossings and associated terminals might become more accessible.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Challenger

Shusha said:


> The Jewish people did and do want to return and live in their ancestral lands.



Really? Zionists may have done in the 19th century, but throughout their existance they were considered fringe whack-jobs by the Jewish populations around the world. In the centuries of no restrictions on Jewish travel, there was never a mass Jewish migration from Europe; even when Spain's Jewish population were expelled they chose en-masse to settle in Ottoman European provinces or in the major cities of Anatolia, rather then their so called "ancestral homelands".   



Shusha said:


> The international community at the time agreed with them.



Did they? Which time was that then?



Shusha said:


> (And those States cemented the reality by cleansing themselves of their Jewish populations.)



Only in retaliation for Zionist ethnic cleansing of the native Palestinian population. It had nothing whatsoever to do with "self-determination"; that's yet another Zionist lie.



Shusha said:


> There is nothing either racist or supremacist about wanting to return to your ancestral lands.



No, but their is when you drive out the native incumbant population to create a "native free" state exclusively for your own little group; when you categorise your citizens into "Arab-Israeli" and "Jewish Israeli" so one group can be easily identified and discriminated against; that is racist and supremacist..,welcome to Zionist Israel! 




Shusha said:


> Why don't you label that as being racist and supremacist?



It's neither racist nor supremacist when Palestinians want to return to the homes they were forced out of and want to be free from foreign occupation, domination and colonisation. Once upon a time they were happy to accept Jewish immigration, but the Zionist plan to disposess them changed their minds.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> In the case of Palestine _(Gaza Strip + West Bank)_ such Treaties would help establish the define International Borders with Egypt and Jordan. If, successful, the Border Crossings and associated terminals might become more accessible.


Palestine already has international borders with Egypt and Jordan.

I don't see any sabre rattling between Palestine and its neighbors.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Treaties are the larger name for agreements under international law that include but not limited to: protocols, covenants, conventions, pacts, or the exchange of letters,


Indeed, and treaties are void if they do not conform to international law. No treaty can violate the rights of a people.

For example: If Germany and Spain sign a treaty stating that they have a mutual border in the middle of France, would that be valid?


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Shusha*
> The Jewish people did and do want to return and live in their ancestral lands.





> Originally posted by *Challenger*
> Really? Zionists may have done in the 19th century, but throughout their existance they were considered fringe whack-jobs by the Jewish populations around the world. In the centuries of no restrictions on Jewish travel, there was never a mass Jewish migration from Europe; even when Spain's Jewish population were expelled they chose en-masse to settle in Ottoman European provinces or in the major cities of Anatolia, rather then their so called "ancestral homelands".



This is a joke that circulated among the european jewish communities during the first decades of the 20th century, mocking what was widely regarded by them as the tiny lunatic zionist fringe:

*A Zionist is a Jew who gives money to a second Jew in order to send a third Jew to Palestine.*


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations,


You always crack me up when you post this after Israel throws people out of their homes and steals their land.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> very ambiguous A/RES/3236 (XXIX) which _Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people in Palestine.
> 
> (_a_) The right to self-determination without external interference;
> 
> (_b_) The right to national independence and sovereignty;
> 
> _(c) _The inalienable right of the Palestinians to return to their homes and property.


What is ambiguous? These are standard universal rights.

BTW, Israel violates all of those.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ Challenger, _ et al,_

Good Exchange:  There clear truths, emotions and misconception mixed in this exchange.



Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people did and do want to return and live in their ancestral lands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Zionists may have done in the 19th century, but throughout their existance they were considered fringe whack-jobs by the Jewish populations around the world. In the centuries of no restrictions on Jewish travel, there was never a mass Jewish migration from Europe; even when Spain's Jewish population were expelled they chose en-masse to settle in Ottoman European provinces or in the major cities of Anatolia, rather then their so called "ancestral homelands".
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

OK, the example of the 1492 Expulsion of the Jews by the Catholic Monarchs gave the Jews very little options.  While religious dogma was used to justify the expulsion, the real intent was to force the sell off their wealth and holdings at pawnshop prices.  It was a way of divesting them of as much of their valuables as could be ripped from them under the color of law and religion.

The Sultan, observing the corrupt behaviors of both church and state, sent Sanjak Bey Fleet, and later the Ottoman Navy to help collect and evacuate as many Muslim and Jews as possible.

Some Jew wanted to escape, but others did not.  In any case, the Sultan welcomed the new arrivals into the Ottoman Empire.



Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The international community at the time agreed with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they? Which time was that then?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Chronologically, this flipped-floped several times.



Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> (And those States cemented the reality by cleansing themselves of their Jewish populations.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in retaliation for Zionist ethnic cleansing of the native Palestinian population. It had nothing whatsoever to do with "self-determination"; that's yet another Zionist lie.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Yes, yes --- I have read the the stories from the likes of Alan Hart from Veteran's Today:

"On that day in 1948, two months before Israel’s unilateral declaration of independence in defiance of the will of the organized international community as it then was at the UN, *Zionism’s in-Palestine political and military leaders met in Tel Aviv to formally adopt PLAN DALET, the blueprint with operational military orders for the ethnic cleansing of Palestine*."​
This is merely a black media outlet that is attempting to incite violence in targeting the Jewish State.  This is done by many such outlets using the "freedom of speech to spread various forms of propaganda which is either designed or likely to provoke or encourage and threat to the peace, breach of the peace, or act of aggression.

Remember the average lifespan of a Palestinian, born in the era of the War for Independence (1948), is about 75 years.   They are but six years away and there will hardly be any West Bank, Gaza Strip, or refugee camp Arab Palestinians remaining that were born in Israel. 



Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing either racist or supremacist about wanting to return to your ancestral lands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but their is when you drive out the native incumbant population to create a "native free" state exclusively for your own little group; when you categorise your citizens into "Arab-Israeli" and "Jewish Israeli" so one group can be easily identified and discriminated against; that is racist and supremacist..,welcome to Zionist Israel!
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Is this your fear?  Are the Palestinians in Israel clamoring for a Ramallah style corrupt government?  

Things you might not know from the Human Development Report 2016:

Israel ranks 19th on the Human Development Index and its components.  That is higher than any of the member states within the Arab League.  The next highest Middle Eastern Nation are:

Qatar Ranking 33
Saudi Arabia Ranking 38
United Arab Emirates Raking 42
Kuwait Ranking 51​
Now the neighboring adjacent states to Israel:

Lebanon Ranking 76
Jordan Ranking 86
Egypt Ranking 111​Israeli has more Scientific Nobel Laureates than the entire Arab League combined.

I'm sure that the Israeli Palestinians want to drop their life-style and assume the life of one of the neighboring developing Arab League States because Israel is just so bad and unacceptable.



Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you label that as being racist and supremacist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's neither racist nor supremacist when Palestinians want to return to the homes they were forced out of and want to be free from foreign occupation, domination and colonisation. Once upon a time they were happy to accept Jewish immigration, but the Zionist plan to disposess them changed their minds.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Well:

From the UN Site:
"The Special Committee on the Situation with regard to the Implementation of the Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples (also known as the Special Committee on decolonization or C-24), the United Nations entity exclusively devoted to the issue of decolonization, was established in 1961 by the General Assembly with the purpose of monitoring the implementation of the Declaration (General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960)."
See the Table of Non-Self Governing Territories​
While the 24 Committee lists the US as a colonial power _(of which there are only four in the world)_, it does NOT list Israel as a colonial power.  The Palestinians are not under colonial rule.  Yes they are under an occupation of sorts.  Sovereignty is a matter of having a certain amount of power over a territory.  Since the time of the Ottoman Empire (8 centuries), the indigenous population we call (today) "Palestinians" have never held sovereignty over any territory; with the possible exception of Area "A" under the Oslo Accords.

You might have been reading some propaganda.

In 1967, Israel in pursuit of hostile Jordanian Forces, occupied the territory that Jordan annexed in April 1950.  It was not Palestinian Territory.  Now some argue that the annexation of the West Bank was illegal; but that is not how customary law sees it.  _(Texas Annexation Resolution of Mexican Territory, China and Tibet, Russian Federation annexation of the Crimea)  _That is an example of Customary Law spanning more than a century.

*∑*  I agree with some of the exchange.  but I also see plenty of room for debate.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ Challenger, _ et al,_

OK, you can call that anything you want.  It does not change the reality into an Arab Palestinian Fantasy.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of Palestine _(Gaza Strip + West Bank)_ such Treaties would help establish the define International Borders with Egypt and Jordan. If, successful, the Border Crossings and associated terminals might become more accessible.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine already has international borders with Egypt and Jordan.
> 
> I don't see any sabre rattling between Palestine and its neighbors.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

There are two treaties.  Read the International Boundary Articles.  Then ask yourself, why the Allenby Bridge Crossing is controlled by Israel?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of Palestine _(Gaza Strip + West Bank)_ such Treaties would help establish the define International Borders with Egypt and Jordan. If, successful, the Border Crossings and associated terminals might become more accessible.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine already has international borders with Egypt and Jordan.
> 
> I don't see any sabre rattling between Palestine and its neighbors.
Click to expand...

Like Syria & Lebanon?
Like Iran & Iraq?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> There are two treaties. Read the International Boundary Articles. Then ask yourself, why the Allenby Bridge Crossing is controlled by Israel?


Occupying powers can control anything they want.


----------



## Roudy

José said:


> Originally posted by *Shusha*
> The Jewish people did and do want to return and live in their ancestral lands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *Challenger*
> Really? Zionists may have done in the 19th century, but throughout their existance they were considered fringe whack-jobs by the Jewish populations around the world. In the centuries of no restrictions on Jewish travel, there was never a mass Jewish migration from Europe; even when Spain's Jewish population were expelled they chose en-masse to settle in Ottoman European provinces or in the major cities of Anatolia, rather then their so called "ancestral homelands".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a joke that circulated among the european jewish communities during the first decades of the 20th century, mocking what was widely regarded by them as the tiny lunatic zionist fringe:
> 
> *A Zionist is a Jew who gives money to a second Jew in order to send a third Jew to Palestine.*
Click to expand...

What is a "Palestinian"...an IslamoNazi  who gets money from from other IslamoNazis to commit terror and kill Jews in their own holyland?


----------



## José

Who am I to question the memories of Uri Avnery, Roudy?

Call him a self-hating Jew, a far-left israeli all you want.

Call Gush Shalom (Peace Bloc) Gush Shoah, as some people in Israel do...   

Whatever you may think of him, he and his family witnessed what european Jews thought and said about the zionist movement in the 20's and 30's and the guy participated in the process of creation and development of the state of Israel.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________

MY FATHER was a Zionist. When he married my mother, a pretty young secretary, one of the wedding presents was a printed document stating that a tree had been planted in the name of the couple in Palestine.

At the time, the Zionists were a tiny minority among the Jews in Germany (and elsewhere). Most Jews thought that they were a bit crazy. *A current joke had it that a Zionist was a Jew who gave money to a second Jew in order to send a third Jew to Palestine*.

Why did my father become a Zionist? He certainly did not dream of going to Palestine himself. His family had been living in Germany for many generations. Since he had learned Latin and Ancient Greek at school, he imagined that our family had arrived in Germany with Julius Caesar. That's why our roots were in a small town (I have forgotten its name) on the banks of the Rhine.

So what about his Zionism? My father was a "Querkopf", a contrarian. He did not like to run with the herd. It suited him to belong to a lonely little group. The Zionists.

A Confession - Gush Shalom - Israeli Peace Bloc


----------



## Roudy

"Gush Shalom".  What, you thought Israel doesn't have leftist retards like the morons we have here in the US?

Ya gotta love it.  Ha ha ha!


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ Challenger, _ et al,_
> 
> Good Exchange:  There clear truths, emotions and misconception mixed in this exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people did and do want to return and live in their ancestral lands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Zionists may have done in the 19th century, but throughout their existance they were considered fringe whack-jobs by the Jewish populations around the world. In the centuries of no restrictions on Jewish travel, there was never a mass Jewish migration from Europe; even when Spain's Jewish population were expelled they chose en-masse to settle in Ottoman European provinces or in the major cities of Anatolia, rather then their so called "ancestral homelands".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> OK, the example of the 1492 Expulsion of the Jews by the Catholic Monarchs gave the Jews very little options.  While religious dogma was used to justify the expulsion, the real intent was to force the sell off their wealth and holdings at pawnshop prices.  It was a way of divesting them of as much of their valuables as could be ripped from them under the color of law and religion.
> 
> The Sultan, observing the corrupt behaviors of both church and state, sent Sanjak Bey Fleet, and later the Ottoman Navy to help collect and evacuate as many Muslim and Jews as possible.
> 
> Some Jew wanted to escape, but others did not.  In any case, the Sultan welcomed the new arrivals into the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The international community at the time agreed with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they? Which time was that then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Chronologically, this flipped-floped several times.
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> (And those States cemented the reality by cleansing themselves of their Jewish populations.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in retaliation for Zionist ethnic cleansing of the native Palestinian population. It had nothing whatsoever to do with "self-determination"; that's yet another Zionist lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes, yes --- I have read the the stories from the likes of Alan Hart from Veteran's Today:
> 
> "On that day in 1948, two months before Israel’s unilateral declaration of independence in defiance of the will of the organized international community as it then was at the UN, *Zionism’s in-Palestine political and military leaders met in Tel Aviv to formally adopt PLAN DALET, the blueprint with operational military orders for the ethnic cleansing of Palestine*."​
> This is merely a black media outlet that is attempting to incite violence in targeting the Jewish State.  This is done by many such outlets using the "freedom of speech to spread various forms of propaganda which is either designed or likely to provoke or encourage and threat to the peace, breach of the peace, or act of aggression.
> 
> Remember the average lifespan of a Palestinian, born in the era of the War for Independence (1948), is about 75 years.   They are but six years away and there will hardly be any West Bank, Gaza Strip, or refugee camp Arab Palestinians remaining that were born in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing either racist or supremacist about wanting to return to your ancestral lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but their is when you drive out the native incumbant population to create a "native free" state exclusively for your own little group; when you categorise your citizens into "Arab-Israeli" and "Jewish Israeli" so one group can be easily identified and discriminated against; that is racist and supremacist..,welcome to Zionist Israel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Is this your fear?  Are the Palestinians in Israel clamoring for a Ramallah style corrupt government?
> 
> Things you might not know from the Human Development Report 2016:
> 
> Israel ranks 19th on the Human Development Index and its components.  That is higher than any of the member states within the Arab League.  The next highest Middle Eastern Nation are:
> 
> Qatar Ranking 33
> Saudi Arabia Ranking 38
> United Arab Emirates Raking 42
> Kuwait Ranking 51​
> Now the neighboring adjacent states to Israel:
> 
> Lebanon Ranking 76
> Jordan Ranking 86
> Egypt Ranking 111​Israeli has more Scientific Nobel Laureates than the entire Arab League combined.
> 
> I'm sure that the Israeli Palestinians want to drop their life-style and assume the life of one of the neighboring developing Arab League States because Israel is just so bad and unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you label that as being racist and supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's neither racist nor supremacist when Palestinians want to return to the homes they were forced out of and want to be free from foreign occupation, domination and colonisation. Once upon a time they were happy to accept Jewish immigration, but the Zionist plan to disposess them changed their minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well:
> 
> From the UN Site:
> "The Special Committee on the Situation with regard to the Implementation of the Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples (also known as the Special Committee on decolonization or C-24), the United Nations entity exclusively devoted to the issue of decolonization, was established in 1961 by the General Assembly with the purpose of monitoring the implementation of the Declaration (General Assembly Resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960)."
> See the Table of Non-Self Governing Territories​
> While the 24 Committee lists the US as a colonial power _(of which there are only four in the world)_, it does NOT list Israel as a colonial power.  The Palestinians are not under colonial rule.  Yes they are under an occupation of sorts.  Sovereignty is a matter of having a certain amount of power over a territory.  Since the time of the Ottoman Empire (8 centuries), the indigenous population we call (today) "Palestinians" have never held sovereignty over any territory; with the possible exception of Area "A" under the Oslo Accords.
> 
> You might have been reading some propaganda.
> 
> In 1967, Israel in pursuit of hostile Jordanian Forces, occupied the territory that Jordan annexed in April 1950.  It was not Palestinian Territory.  Now some argue that the annexation of the West Bank was illegal; but that is not how customary law sees it.  _(Texas Annexation Resolution of Mexican Territory, China and Tibet, Russian Federation annexation of the Crimea)  _That is an example of Customary Law spanning more than a century.
> 
> *∑*  I agree with some of the exchange.  but I also see plenty of room for debate.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> While the 24 Committee lists the US as a colonial power _(of which there are only four in the world)_, it does NOT list Israel as a colonial power.


Perhaps it was because it was relatively new and was not one of the old classic colonial powers and they just didn't know. Or perhaps it was overlooked for political reasons.

But look at the facts. Both the British and the Zionists spoke openly about colonialism. History shows it to be colonialism. The facts on the ground show it to be colonialism.


----------



## Shusha

The world really has gone mad when an indigenous peoples are called colonialists.


----------



## Challenger

Shusha said:


> The world really has gone mad when an indigenous peoples are called colonialists.


That's because the European Zionist colonisers are not indigenous, and no Zionist propaganda will ever make them so.


----------



## Shusha

The world has gone mad to claim that the Jewish people are not indigenous to Israel, Judea and Samaria.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_

Many in the Arab Community, and good percentage of Arab Palestinians use such outrageous allegations and claims as "apartheid" and "colonialism" as primer in the ever ongoing and escalating anti-Israeli/anti-Semitic war of propaganda.

•  *Security Council Presidential Statement Seeks Counter-Terrorism Committee Proposal for ‘International Framework’ to Curb Incitement, Recruitment  SC/12355 11 May 2016*  •​
As many knowledgeable professionals see, such public emphasis on the spreading of such rhetoric is merely a thinly disguised and passive support campaign → encouraged by the psychopathology and narcissistic narratives used in recruitment and incitement to violent acts.  The mentality that drives the effort is rooted in the belief that they were special; that they are the very few enlightened to disseminate the answers to Israeli-Palestinian Conflict, and that they represent a regional community segment holding an exaggerated sense of entitlement → that is being persecuted by the evil Jewish cabal.  They direct such pejorative language as "apartheid" and "colonialism" towards the Jewish State, trying to generate sympathy for a much larger and  unproductive culture; a culture that has been stagnant for the past three generations _(or more)_.



P F Tinmore said:


> [Perhaps it was because it was relatively new and was not one of the old classic colonial powers and they just didn't know. Or perhaps it was overlooked for political reasons.
> 
> But look at the facts. Both the British and the Zionists spoke openly about colonialism. History shows it to be colonialism. The facts on the ground show it to be colonialism.


*(COMMENT)*

There is a grave difference in the practical establishment of a distant colony _(a group of persons self-institutionalized away from other predatory cultures)_ and that of colonial interests _(body of people living in a new territory but retaining ties with the parent state)_.  The technique is to make concentrate on the weak of mind and make one thing sound like another.  A group of Jews going to the Middle East to establish themselves new under San Remo concept is not the same as a major power sending a group of people to establish a political foothold in a distant land.  The Jewish Immigrants _(Article 6 of the Mandate)_ did not owe political allegiance to a parent Allied Power; rather they owed an allegiance to themselves.  Many Hostile Arab Palestinians would want you to believe that there was a very sinister motive behind the use of the term "colony" by Article 6 Immigrants; some secret conspiracy by a foreign power to install a controlled political entity.  But that is simply not the case at all.  The words sound the same, the intent and meaning are entirely different.

Similarly, there are those that would have you believe that the separations of the Arab Palestinians from Jewish Immigrants was the plan; a plan from the very first decision of the Allied Powers San Remo (1920), the Jewish Immigrants to systematically oppress and dominate the Arab Palestinians → wanting you to believe that it is the case that one racial group is the intentional dominant over any other racial group.  That was not the case in 1920, it wasn't the case in 1948, and it is not the case today.  The separation was not an instrument of racism.  One look at the two sides today _(the Israeli side and the Arab Palestinian)_ and you will find that there is no evidence of a disparate impact.  There is little or no evidence of an serious trend in the development of prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism between any of the ethnic or religious segments in the Israeli general population.

ISRAEL

Ethnic groups:


 


 Jewish 80.1% (Europe/America-born 32.1%, Israel-born 20.8%, Africa-born 14.6%, Asia-born 12.6%), non-Jewish 19.9% (mostly Arab) (1996 est.)


Religions:


 


Jewish 80.1%, Muslim 14.6% (mostly Sunni Muslim), Christian 2.1%, other 3.2% (1996 est.)​WEST BANK

Ethnic groups:


 


Palestinian Arab and other 83%, Jewish 17%

Religions:


 


Muslim 75% (predominantly Sunni), Jewish 17%, Christian and other 8%​
 No country is prefect.  There will be issue that will surface domestically from time to time; but that is a matter for the Israeli people to solve.  And as you all know, by Charter Article 2(7), "Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the *domestic jurisdiction of any state* or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll."

I've seen, many, many times, the attempt to discredit the Jewish State by criticizing internal domestic matters.  This is an attempt by the anti-Israeli/anti-Semitic activists to suggest or imply that the Arab Palestinians not only believe their way of life is the better way of life but that they have a much better handle on their internal self-control.

*(EPILOG)*

 I found the commentary by Fred Maroun 05/17/2015  "The pro-Palestinian activists are not pro-Palestinian" very interesting.  It stars with a series of question based observations:

What have “pro-Palestinian” activists done for the Palestinians?

Did they help Palestinians achieve national independence?  Did they help them build an economy?  Did they help them build a civil society?  Did they help them grow talent and integrity among their leaders?  Did they help them define their identity as anything other than victims and terrorists?​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_
> 
> Many in the Arab Community, and good percentage of Arab Palestinians use such outrageous allegations and claims as "apartheid" and "colonialism" as primer in the ever ongoing and escalating anti-Israeli/anti-Semitic war of propaganda.
> 
> •  *Security Council Presidential Statement Seeks Counter-Terrorism Committee Proposal for ‘International Framework’ to Curb Incitement, Recruitment  SC/12355 11 May 2016*  •​
> As many knowledgeable professionals see, such public emphasis on the spreading of such rhetoric is merely a thinly disguised and passive support campaign → encouraged by the psychopathology and narcissistic narratives used in recruitment and incitement to violent acts.  The mentality that drives the effort is rooted in the belief that they were special; that they are the very few enlightened to disseminate the answers to Israeli-Palestinian Conflict, and that they represent a regional community segment holding an exaggerated sense of entitlement → that is being persecuted by the evil Jewish cabal.  They direct such pejorative language as "apartheid" and "colonialism" towards the Jewish State, trying to generate sympathy for a much larger and  unproductive culture; a culture that has been stagnant for the past three generations _(or more)_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Perhaps it was because it was relatively new and was not one of the old classic colonial powers and they just didn't know. Or perhaps it was overlooked for political reasons.
> 
> But look at the facts. Both the British and the Zionists spoke openly about colonialism. History shows it to be colonialism. The facts on the ground show it to be colonialism.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is a grave difference in the practical establishment of a distant colony _(a group of persons self-institutionalized away from other predatory cultures)_ and that of colonial interests _(body of people living in a new territory but retaining ties with the parent state)_.  The technique is to make concentrate on the weak of mind and make one thing sound like another.  A group of Jews going to the Middle East to establish themselves new under San Remo concept is not the same as a major power sending a group of people to establish a political foothold in a distant land.  The Jewish Immigrants _(Article 6 of the Mandate)_ did not owe political allegiance to a parent Allied Power; rather they owed an allegiance to themselves.  Many Hostile Arab Palestinians would want you to believe that there was a very sinister motive behind the use of the term "colony" by Article 6 Immigrants; some secret conspiracy by a foreign power to install a controlled political entity.  But that is simply not the case at all.  The words sound the same, the intent and meaning are entirely different.
> 
> Similarly, there are those that would have you believe that the separations of the Arab Palestinians from Jewish Immigrants was the plan; a plan from the very first decision of the Allied Powers San Remo (1920), the Jewish Immigrants to systematically oppress and dominate the Arab Palestinians → wanting you to believe that it is the case that one racial group is the intentional dominant over any other racial group.  That was not the case in 1920, it wasn't the case in 1948, and it is not the case today.  The separation was not an instrument of racism.  One look at the two sides today _(the Israeli side and the Arab Palestinian)_ and you will find that there is no evidence of a disparate impact.  There is little or no evidence of an serious trend in the development of prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism between any of the ethnic or religious segments in the Israeli general population.
> 
> ISRAEL
> 
> Ethnic groups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish 80.1% (Europe/America-born 32.1%, Israel-born 20.8%, Africa-born 14.6%, Asia-born 12.6%), non-Jewish 19.9% (mostly Arab) (1996 est.)
> 
> 
> Religions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish 80.1%, Muslim 14.6% (mostly Sunni Muslim), Christian 2.1%, other 3.2% (1996 est.)​WEST BANK
> 
> Ethnic groups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Arab and other 83%, Jewish 17%
> 
> Religions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim 75% (predominantly Sunni), Jewish 17%, Christian and other 8%​
> No country is prefect.  There will be issue that will surface domestically from time to time; but that is a matter for the Israeli people to solve.  And as you all know, by Charter Article 2(7), "Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the *domestic jurisdiction of any state* or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll."
> 
> I've seen, many, many times, the attempt to discredit the Jewish State by criticizing internal domestic matters.  This is an attempt by the anti-Israeli/anti-Semitic activists to suggest or imply that the Arab Palestinians not only believe their way of life is the better way of life but that they have a much better handle on their internal self-control.
> 
> *(EPILOG)*
> 
> I found the commentary by Fred Maroun 05/17/2015  "The pro-Palestinian activists are not pro-Palestinian" very interesting.  It stars with a series of question based observations:
> 
> What have “pro-Palestinian” activists done for the Palestinians?
> 
> Did they help Palestinians achieve national independence?  Did they help them build an economy?  Did they help them build a civil society?  Did they help them grow talent and integrity among their leaders?  Did they help them define their identity as anything other than victims and terrorists?​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The difference between classic colonialism and settler colonialism was explained in my video.

You are ignoring the part that they admitted to colonialism. You are arguing with the horses mouth.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_

Well, it seems that you may have missed the point.
Israel is a Settler Colonial State - and that's OK
Remember, settlers, in Area C are in a portion of the territory that the Palestinians AGREED to Israeli full administration.  
___________________________________________________________________________________
_Excerpt of the Israel-PLO agreement signed at the White House September 28. The accord was signed by Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin and PLO Chairman Yasir Arafat, and witnessed by President Clinton, President Mubarak, King Hussein, and other world leaders._

WASHINGTON, SEPTEMBER 28, 1995 → Oslo II The Interim Accord

ARTICLE XII
Arrangements for Security and Public Order

5.  For the purpose of this Agreement, "the Settlements" means, in the West Bank--the settlements in Area C; and in the Gaza Strip-the Gush Katif and Erez settlement areas, as well as the other settlements in the Gaza Strip, as shown on attached map No. 2.​


P F Tinmore said:


> [
> The difference between classic colonialism and settler colonialism was explained in my video.
> 
> You are ignoring the part that they admitted to colonialism. You are arguing with the horses mouth.


*(COMMENT)*

He said that Palestine is not analyzed a settler colonialist paradigm movement; but as a conflict between two national movements (Time Index 5:30); that dictates a solution which is a compromise between two national movements.  You will notice that the suggestion that probably BOTH movements have the same right to that country. (Stop Time Index 6:40)   He is attempting to apply a Hegemonic Paradigm _(the main perspective)_; that is not a reality present today.  He is speaking "academically" and readily acknowledges that.  He is trying to make the argument that the mainstream media, mainstream academia, and politicians --- ALL --- do not analyze the Israel-Palestinian Conflict as a colonialist movement.

Like many academicians that I have had a close association with, especially those that pubish frequently, a fresh approach is being presented for your consideration.  (Very Important) I advise you to that notice of the commentary about the business association and those thing which a divisible and invisible. (Time Index  5:45 → 7:42).

What is said in your selected video in these few opening moments sets the introduction to what the presentation frames as significant.

NOTE:  The presentation describes a viewpoint of colonialism (Time Index 9:05 → 10:05) in much the same language I used in *Posting #353* of this discussion thread.  Except that I did not have an 40 minutes to express my concern.  But, rest assured in the notion that I am not "Repulsed by UC Berkeley’s 'Palestine: A Settler Colonial Analysis' course."  See Haaretz - Arnon Degani Sep 13, 2016 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> NOTE: The presentation describes a viewpoint of colonialism (Time Index 9:05 → 10:05) in much the same language I used in *Posting #353* of this discussion thread. Except that I did not have an 40 minutes to express my concern. But, rest assured in the notion that I am not "Repulsed by UC Berkeley’s 'Palestine: A Settler Colonial Analysis' course." See Haaretz - Arnon Degani Sep 13, 2016


From your link:

Repulsed by UC Berkeley’s 'Palestine: A Settler Colonial Analysis' course? ‘Settler colonialism’ may have been eagerly adopted by the BDS movement – *but early Zionist leaders weren't shy about identifying with it either. *
read more: Israel is a Settler Colonial State - and that's OK

Edit:

*Berkeley Resumes Palestine Course*

Less than a week after the University of California, Berkeley, suspended a student-run course on Palestine, the administration reversed its decision and brought it back.

The one-credit course, called Palestine: A Settler Colonial Analysis, was suspended last Tuesday after members of pro-Israel groups accused it of having “anti-Israel bias.”

The course was reinstated Monday morning after a committee from the Department of Ethnic Studies reviewed the course, which has the purpose of examining “key historical events that have taken place in Palestine … through the lens of settler colonialism,” according to the syllabus.

Palestine course at Berkeley is reinstated after criticisms of violating academic freedom


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> • *Security Council Presidential Statement Seeks Counter-Terrorism Committee Proposal for ‘International Framework’ to Curb Incitement, Recruitment SC/12355 11 May 2016* •​


Why did you post this? What is the relevance?


----------



## Shusha

RoccoR said:


> He said that Palestine is not analyzed a settler colonialist paradigm movement; but as a conflict between two national movements (Time Index 5:30); that dictates a solution which is a compromise between two national movements.  You will notice that the suggestion that probably BOTH movements have the same right to that country. (Stop Time Index 6:40)



Yes.  Thank you.


----------



## fanger

Shusha said:


> The world has gone mad to claim that the Jewish people are not indigenous to Israel, Judea and Samaria.


Do you claim to be indigenous?


----------



## Shusha

fanger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world has gone mad to claim that the Jewish people are not indigenous to Israel, Judea and Samaria.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you claim to be indigenous?
Click to expand...


I am Canadian.  I am of Irish, Scottish and German descent.  I am not indigenous to Canada.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_

At the international level, the politico's recognize that many anti-semetic/anti-Israeli projects are meant to  encourage growth in psychopathic and narcissistic stimuli found to be very useful in recruitment of embryonic terrorists; as well as the incitement and encouragement necessary to trigger borderline sociopaths to violent acts.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • *Security Council Presidential Statement Seeks Counter-Terrorism Committee Proposal for ‘International Framework’ to Curb Incitement, Recruitment SC/12355 11 May 2016* •​
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you post this? What is the relevance?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The relevance is to demonstrate that the intent and vector of the conditions I described is not just imaginary but noticed at the higher levels of those interested in promoting peace, not violence.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_
> 
> At the international level, the politico's recognize that many anti-semetic/anti-Israeli projects are meant to  encourage growth in psychopathic and narcissistic stimuli found to be very useful in recruitment of embryonic terrorists; as well as the incitement and encouragement necessary to trigger borderline sociopaths to violent acts.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • *Security Council Presidential Statement Seeks Counter-Terrorism Committee Proposal for ‘International Framework’ to Curb Incitement, Recruitment SC/12355 11 May 2016* •​
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you post this? What is the relevance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The relevance is to demonstrate that the intent and vector of the conditions I described is not just imaginary but noticed at the higher levels of those interested in promoting peace, not violence.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

None of this has anything to do with Palestine.

If the UN was interested in peace in Palestine they would not have all of those resolutions sitting around collecting dust.


----------



## RoccoR

The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME... 
※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_

Oh, non-sense.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_
> 
> At the international level, the politico's recognize that many anti-semetic/anti-Israeli projects are meant to  encourage growth in psychopathic and narcissistic stimuli found to be very useful in recruitment of embryonic terrorists; as well as the incitement and encouragement necessary to trigger borderline sociopaths to violent acts.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> • *Security Council Presidential Statement Seeks Counter-Terrorism Committee Proposal for ‘International Framework’ to Curb Incitement, Recruitment SC/12355 11 May 2016* •​
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you post this? What is the relevance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The relevance is to demonstrate that the intent and vector of the conditions I described is not just imaginary but noticed at the higher levels of those interested in promoting peace, not violence.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of this has anything to do with Palestine.
> 
> If the UN was interested in peace in Palestine they would not have all of those resolutions sitting around collecting dust.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Palestinians are not interested in peace, as evidenced by your comment.  If the Palestinians were interested in peace, they would have embarked on a path consistent with the Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States; not the exact opposite.

It is unlikely that anyone is going to take action against Israel to help install an Radiclized Regime of Arab Palestinians that are purveyors of terrorism to achieve what they could not acquire through civil war, armed aggression and political means.

Any culture (Arab Palestinians) that supports Jihadist, Virulent Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgent, Radicalized Islamist, and Asymmetric Fighters that exist for no other reason than to conduct bombing, cowardly attacks on unarmed civilians, set ambushes, hijack planes, piracy, fire thousands of rockets indiscriminately, and kidnap teenagers for murder, are exhibiting psychopathic tendencies.

Then they wonder why, over the last (nearly) five decades, security conditions gradually ratcheted-up in order to meet the take all steps in Irael's power to re-establish and insure, as far as possible, public order and safety, while prevented from entertaining the local laws and enforcement that effectively prevent heinous Arab Palestinian acts..

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Palestinians are not interested in peace, as evidenced by your comment. If the Palestinians were interested in peace, they would have embarked on a path consistent with the Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States; not the exact opposite.


And those would be?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_

WOW!  I'm sure we discussed this before...



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are not interested in peace, as evidenced by your comment. If the Palestinians were interested in peace, they would have embarked on a path consistent with the Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States; not the exact opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> And those would be?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

In general the Principles of International Law are opposed to bring under control any people or culture → of which the domination and exploitation constitutes an impediment to the promotion of world peace and co-operation:

√  The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations; 

√  The principle that States shall settle their international disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security and justice are not endangered;

√  The duty not to intervene in matters within the domestic jurisdiction of any State, in accordance with the Charter;

√  The duty of States to co-operate with one another in accordance with the Charter;

√  The principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples;

√  The principle of sovereign equality of States; 

√  The principle that States shall fulfill in good faith the obligations assumed by them in accordance with the Charter;​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> In general the Principles of International Law are opposed to bring under control any people or culture → of which the domination and exploitation constitutes an impediment to the promotion of world peace and co-operation:
> 
> √ The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations;


OK, that applies to the Palestinians...

Considering that the denial of the *inalienable rights of the Palestinian people* to self-determination, sovereignty, independence and *return to Palestine* and the repeated acts of aggression by Israel against the peoples of the region constitute a serious threat to international peace and security,

2. Reaffirms the legitimacy of the struggle of peoples for
independence, territorial integrity, national unity and liberation from colonial and foreign domination and foreign occupation by all available means, including armed struggle;

3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the *Palestinian people* and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;

A/RES/37/43. Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights​

Where does that apply to Israel?

Link?


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: The presentation describes a viewpoint of colonialism (Time Index 9:05 → 10:05) in much the same language I used in *Posting #353* of this discussion thread. Except that I did not have an 40 minutes to express my concern. But, rest assured in the notion that I am not "Repulsed by UC Berkeley’s 'Palestine: A Settler Colonial Analysis' course." See Haaretz - Arnon Degani Sep 13, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> Repulsed by UC Berkeley’s 'Palestine: A Settler Colonial Analysis' course? ‘Settler colonialism’ may have been eagerly adopted by the BDS movement – *but early Zionist leaders weren't shy about identifying with it either. *
> read more: Israel is a Settler Colonial State - and that's OK
> 
> Edit:
> 
> *Berkeley Resumes Palestine Course*
> 
> Less than a week after the University of California, Berkeley, suspended a student-run course on Palestine, the administration reversed its decision and brought it back.
> 
> The one-credit course, called Palestine: A Settler Colonial Analysis, was suspended last Tuesday after members of pro-Israel groups accused it of having “anti-Israel bias.”
> 
> The course was reinstated Monday morning after a committee from the Department of Ethnic Studies reviewed the course, which has the purpose of examining “key historical events that have taken place in Palestine … through the lens of settler colonialism,” according to the syllabus.
> 
> Palestine course at Berkeley is reinstated after criticisms of violating academic freedom
Click to expand...

"Berkeley"?!  Antifa Berkeley?!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Where does that apply to Israel?
> 
> Link?




Are you trying to argue that international law doesn't apply to Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does that apply to Israel?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to argue that international law doesn't apply to Israel?
Click to expand...

Of course not. I wish it did.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In general the Principles of International Law are opposed to bring under control any people or culture → of which the domination and exploitation constitutes an impediment to the promotion of world peace and co-operation:
> 
> √ The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations;
> 
> 
> 
> OK, that applies to the Palestinians...
> 
> Considering that the denial of the *inalienable rights of the Palestinian people* to self-determination, sovereignty, independence and *return to Palestine* and the repeated acts of aggression by Israel against the peoples of the region constitute a serious threat to international peace and security,
> 
> 2. Reaffirms the legitimacy of the struggle of peoples for
> independence, territorial integrity, national unity and liberation from colonial and foreign domination and foreign occupation by all available means, including armed struggle;
> 
> 3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the *Palestinian people* and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> A/RES/37/43. Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights​
> 
> Where does that apply to Israel?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


It’s actually comical to see you endlessly cut and and paste the above while at the same time you flail your Pom Poms for the competing, dictatorial Islamic terrorist franchises occupying Gaza’istan and the West Bank.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_

OH come now!  You don't really think that the Arab Palestinian has some special access to 
Universal Realization of the right of peoples to self-determination.

As you already know from 49/148 Universal Realization of the Right of Peoples to Self-Determination
 (A/RES/49/148) (1994) applies to everyone; Israeli's included.  This Universal Realization is an integral element of basic human rights and fundamental freedoms.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In general the Principles of International Law are opposed to bring under control any people or culture → of which the domination and exploitation constitutes an impediment to the promotion of world peace and co-operation:
> 
> √ The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations;
> 
> 
> 
> OK, that applies to the Palestinians...
> 
> Considering that the denial of the *inalienable rights of the Palestinian people* to self-determination, sovereignty, independence and *return to Palestine* and the repeated acts of aggression by Israel against the peoples of the region constitute a serious threat to international peace and security,
> 
> 2. Reaffirms the legitimacy of the struggle of peoples for
> independence, territorial integrity, national unity and liberation from colonial and foreign domination and foreign occupation by all available means, including armed struggle;
> 
> 3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the *Palestinian people* and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> A/RES/37/43. Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights.​http://www.un.org/documents/ga/res/37/a37r043.htm
> Where does that apply to Israel?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Links!!!!  We don't need no stink'en links...

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_
> 
> OH come now!  You don't really think that the Arab Palestinian has some special access to
> Universal Realization of the right of peoples to self-determination.
> 
> As you already know from 49/148 Universal Realization of the Right of Peoples to Self-Determination
> (A/RES/49/148) (1994) applies to everyone; Israeli's included.  This Universal Realization is an integral element of basic human rights and fundamental freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In general the Principles of International Law are opposed to bring under control any people or culture → of which the domination and exploitation constitutes an impediment to the promotion of world peace and co-operation:
> 
> √ The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations;
> 
> 
> 
> OK, that applies to the Palestinians...
> 
> Considering that the denial of the *inalienable rights of the Palestinian people* to self-determination, sovereignty, independence and *return to Palestine* and the repeated acts of aggression by Israel against the peoples of the region constitute a serious threat to international peace and security,
> 
> 2. Reaffirms the legitimacy of the struggle of peoples for
> independence, territorial integrity, national unity and liberation from colonial and foreign domination and foreign occupation by all available means, including armed struggle;
> 
> 3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the *Palestinian people* and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;
> 
> A/RES/37/43. Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights.​Where does that apply to Israel?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Links!!!!  We don't need no stink'en links...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

From your link:


1.    Reaffirms that the universal realization of the right of all peoples, including those under colonial, foreign and alien domination, to self-determination is a fundamental condition for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights and for the preservation and promotion of such rights;​
From my link:

3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the *Palestinian people* and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;​
The Palestinians specifically have the rights of a people under foreign and colonial domination.

Where does that put the foreign colonial government of Israel?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> From my link:
> 
> 3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the ...* all peoples* under foreign and colonial domination to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;​
> The Palestinians specifically have the rights of a people under foreign and colonial domination.
> 
> Where does that put the foreign colonial government of Israel?



The rights belong to ALL peoples, including the Jewish people.  The Jewish people ALSO have the right to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference.  The Jewish people ALSO have the right live free from foreign and colonial domination by Arabs.  

You DID say that international law applied to Israel, too, didn't you?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my link:
> 
> 3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the ...* all peoples* under foreign and colonial domination to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;​
> The Palestinians specifically have the rights of a people under foreign and colonial domination.
> 
> Where does that put the foreign colonial government of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rights belong to ALL peoples, including the Jewish people.  The Jewish people ALSO have the right to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference.  The Jewish people ALSO have the right live free from foreign and colonial domination by Arabs.
> 
> You DID say that international law applied to Israel, too, didn't you?
Click to expand...

It does, as a settler colonial project.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my link:
> 
> 3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the ...* all peoples* under foreign and colonial domination to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;​
> The Palestinians specifically have the rights of a people under foreign and colonial domination.
> 
> Where does that put the foreign colonial government of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rights belong to ALL peoples, including the Jewish people.  The Jewish people ALSO have the right to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference.  The Jewish people ALSO have the right live free from foreign and colonial domination by Arabs.
> 
> You DID say that international law applied to Israel, too, didn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does, as a settler colonial project.
Click to expand...


You need some new slogans. Something relevant perhaps?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my link:
> 
> 3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the ...* all peoples* under foreign and colonial domination to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;​
> The Palestinians specifically have the rights of a people under foreign and colonial domination.
> 
> Where does that put the foreign colonial government of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rights belong to ALL peoples, including the Jewish people.  The Jewish people ALSO have the right to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference.  The Jewish people ALSO have the right live free from foreign and colonial domination by Arabs.
> 
> You DID say that international law applied to Israel, too, didn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does, as a settler colonial project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need some new slogans. Something relevant perhaps?
Click to expand...

Israel was a colonial project from the get go.

*Leila Farsakh: Mandatory Palestine prior to 1939 - Opposition to British policy and Zionist project*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my link:
> 
> 3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the ...* all peoples* under foreign and colonial domination to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;​
> The Palestinians specifically have the rights of a people under foreign and colonial domination.
> 
> Where does that put the foreign colonial government of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rights belong to ALL peoples, including the Jewish people.  The Jewish people ALSO have the right to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference.  The Jewish people ALSO have the right live free from foreign and colonial domination by Arabs.
> 
> You DID say that international law applied to Israel, too, didn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does, as a settler colonial project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need some new slogans. Something relevant perhaps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel was a colonial project from the get go.
> 
> *Leila Farsakh: Mandatory Palestine prior to 1939 - Opposition to British policy and Zionist project*
> 
> **
Click to expand...


As long as you dun’ seen it on the YouTube, it must be true.

What a hoot.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_

You are not paying very much attention; thinking that the Palestinians have something special that the Israelis do not have.



P F Tinmore said:


> From your link:
> 
> 1.    Reaffirms that the universal realization of the right of all peoples, including those under colonial, foreign and alien domination, to self-determination is a fundamental condition for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights and for the preservation and promotion of such rights;​
> From my link:
> 
> 3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the *Palestinian people* and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;​
> The Palestinians specifically have the rights of a people under foreign and colonial domination.
> 
> Where does that put the foreign colonial government of Israel?


*(COMMENT)*

The Israelis are protected against and have exactly the very same rights as anyone else; including the Palestinians.

√ The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations; 

•  The Israelis have the Chapter VII right to defend themselves against the Hostile Arab Palestinians that threaten or actually attempt to use force against the territorial integrity of the State of Israel --- and  --- to establish such defensible borders and protective measures as may be necessary for the sovereignty and safety of the Israel people.​
√ The principle that States shall settle their international disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security and justice are not endangered;

•  The Israelis have the right to challenge the ambiguous statements about Palestinian preconditions for reviving peace talks; IAW A/RES/34/102. Settlement by peaceful means of disputes between States.​
√ The duty not to intervene in matters within the domestic jurisdiction of any State, in accordance with the Charter;

•  Israel has a right to avail itself to international law on the matter of non-intervention in the internal affairs of States; wherein the Arab Palestinians should not otherwise intervene in any way in the internal affairs of other Israel.​
√ The duty of States to co-operate with one another in accordance with the Charter;

•  The Arab Palestinians have a duty to cooperate with other Israel in the maintenance of international peace and security;​
√ The principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples;

•  Israel has the right under Chapter VII to present a firm opposition to Arab Palestinian acts of military intervention, aggression and occupation, that are intended to resulted in the suppression of the Israeli right to self-determination.​
√ The principle of sovereign equality of States;

•  Pursuant to Article 2:1 of the UN Charter, Israel has the right to protect it the sovereign equality in the face of Arab Palestinian acts of aggression, as well as, Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence that threaten Israel economically, politically and in matters of security.​√ The principle that States shall fulfill in good faith the obligations assumed by them in accordance with the Charter;

•  Israel has no reason, at this point, to believe that the past practices and political-military behaviors of the Arab Palestinians warrant an acceptable risk in making concession, compromises, or allowances that would benefit the Arab Palestinians and weaken Israeli protections and security.​
There has always been a question as to the ability of the Arab Palestinians --- and --- whether or not they were able to stand by themselves under the strenuous conditions of the modern world; dating back to the time of the Covenant.  It was a question of whether, if ever, such time may come when they are able to stand alone.  This is still a question.  And there is still the further question as to whether the level of violence originating from this territory will represent anything other than a threat to regional security. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_
> 
> You are not paying very much attention; thinking that the Palestinians have something special that the Israelis do not have.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> 1.    Reaffirms that the universal realization of the right of all peoples, including those under colonial, foreign and alien domination, to self-determination is a fundamental condition for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights and for the preservation and promotion of such rights;​
> From my link:
> 
> 3. Reaffirms the inalienable right of the Namibian people, the *Palestinian people* and all peoples under foreign and colonial domination to self-determination, national independence, territorial integrity, national unity and sovereignty without outside interference;​
> The Palestinians specifically have the rights of a people under foreign and colonial domination.
> 
> Where does that put the foreign colonial government of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis are protected against and have exactly the very same rights as anyone else; including the Palestinians.
> 
> √ The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United Nations;
> 
> •  The Israelis have the Chapter VII right to defend themselves against the Hostile Arab Palestinians that threaten or actually attempt to use force against the territorial integrity of the State of Israel --- and  --- to establish such defensible borders and protective measures as may be necessary for the sovereignty and safety of the Israel people.​√ The principle that States shall settle their international disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security and justice are not endangered;
> 
> •  The Israelis have the right to challenge the ambiguous statements about Palestinian preconditions for reviving peace talks; IAW A/RES/34/102. Settlement by peaceful means of disputes between States.​√ The duty not to intervene in matters within the domestic jurisdiction of any State, in accordance with the Charter;
> 
> •  Israel has a right to avail itself to international law on the matter of non-intervention in the internal affairs of States; wherein the Arab Palestinians should not otherwise intervene in any way in the internal affairs of other Israel.​√ The duty of States to co-operate with one another in accordance with the Charter;
> 
> •  The Arab Palestinians have a duty to cooperate with other Israel in the maintenance of international peace and security;​√ The principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples;
> 
> •  Israel has the right under Chapter VII to present a firm opposition to Arab Palestinian acts of military intervention, aggression and occupation, that are intended to resulted in the suppression of the Israeli right to self-determination.​√ The principle of sovereign equality of States;
> 
> •  Pursuant to Article 2:1 of the UN Charter, Israel has the right to protect it the sovereign equality in the face of Arab Palestinian acts of aggression, as well as, Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence that threaten Israel economically, politically and in matters of security.​√ The principle that States shall fulfill in good faith the obligations assumed by them in accordance with the Charter;
> 
> •  Israel has no reason, at this point, to believe that the past practices and political-military behaviors of the Arab Palestinians warrant an acceptable risk in making concession, compromises, or allowances that would benefit the Arab Palestinians and weaken Israeli protections and security.​
> There has always been a question as to the ability of the Arab Palestinians --- and --- whether or not they were able to stand by themselves under the strenuous conditions of the modern world; dating back to the time of the Covenant.  It was a question of whether, if ever, such time may come when they are able to stand alone.  This is still a question.  And there is still the further question as to whether the level of violence originating from this territory will represent anything other than a threat to regional security.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

It is my understanding that colonial powers do not have a right to aggression against a dependent people.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_

Well, you are confused in your application of the law.  It is the Arabs that either made direct threats to attack --- or --- actually made an attack.  By definition, they are the aggressor _(albeit unsuccessful aggressors)_.



P F Tinmore said:


> It is my understanding that colonial powers do not have a right to aggression against a dependent people.


*(COMMENT)*

First, Israel is not a colonial power.  It is not listed as a colonial power and no Arab Territory anywhere in the Middle East is considered a colonial holding.  It has settlements that are authorized under a joint Israeli-Palestinian Agreement under the Oslo II Accords [Area "C" (full Israeli civil and security control)]; .

Second,  Israel made no act of aggression against any Arab Palestinian Sovereignty.  In 1967, the West Bank was under the sovereign control of the Jordanians, and the Gaza Strip was under the Military Governorship of Egypt.  Both of those issue were resolved, independently by Treaty.

Third, Israel has had the right of self-defense from acts of war, Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence, that threaten the peace and security of the Israeli People.

The act of aggression in 1948 _(Arab League on mass attacks first)_, 1967 _(Egypt push UN Emergency Force out of the buffer zone and rush the Egyptian Army forward to stage for assault, and Jordan opens up an artillery barrage)_, and 1973 _(surprise attack by multiple Arab League nations)_, were on the part of the Arab League and the associate Arab Palestinians combatants.   The members of the Arab League –  used an armed force _(or threatened and intimidated the use of an armed force)_ against the sovereignty, territorial integrity and political independence of the State of Israel  --- manner inconsistent with the Charter of the United Nations – was committed.

The territories, often referred to as the territory occupied since 1967, were taken as they were overrun by advancing Israeli Forces in pursuit of Arab aggressor forces in retreat.    

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_
> 
> Well, you are confused in your application of the law.  It is the Arabs that either made direct threats to attack --- or --- actually made an attack.  By definition, they are the aggressor _(albeit unsuccessful aggressors)_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is my understanding that colonial powers do not have a right to aggression against a dependent people.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First, Israel is not a colonial power.  It is not listed as a colonial power and no Arab Territory anywhere in the Middle East is considered a colonial holding.  It has settlements that are authorized under a joint Israeli-Palestinian Agreement under the Oslo II Accords [Area "C" (full Israeli civil and security control)]; .
> 
> Second,  Israel made no act of aggression against any Arab Palestinian Sovereignty.  In 1967, the West Bank was under the sovereign control of the Jordanians, and the Gaza Strip was under the Military Governorship of Egypt.  Both of those issue were resolved, independently by Treaty.
> 
> Third, Israel has had the right of self-defense from acts of war, Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence, that threaten the peace and security of the Israeli People.
> 
> The act of aggression in 1948 _(Arab League on mass attacks first)_, 1967 _(Egypt push UN Emergency Force out of the buffer zone and rush the Egyptian Army forward to stage for assault, and Jordan opens up an artillery barrage)_, and 1973 _(surprise attack by multiple Arab League nations)_, were on the part of the Arab League and the associate Arab Palestinians combatants.   The members of the Arab League –  used an armed force _(or threatened and intimidated the use of an armed force)_ against the sovereignty, territorial integrity and political independence of the State of Israel  --- manner inconsistent with the Charter of the United Nations – was committed.
> 
> The territories, often referred to as the territory occupied since 1967, were taken as they were overrun by advancing Israeli Forces in pursuit of Arab aggressor forces in retreat.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Colonization was the initial aggression.

People do not get colonized voluntarily.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Colonization was the initial aggression.
> 
> People do not get colonized voluntarily.



The Jewish people certainly didn't get invaded and colonized voluntarily.  

But where is it found in international law that voluntary individual migration (actually return) is an act of aggression?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization was the initial aggression.
> 
> People do not get colonized voluntarily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people certainly didn't get invaded and colonized voluntarily.
> 
> But where is it found in international law that voluntary individual migration (actually return) is an act of aggression?
Click to expand...

It is not. But that is not what happened.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_

OH Paul...  This is just ambiguous double speak.


When was the colonization (time frame)?
What sovereignty was colonized?

Where was the colonization (location)?
Who was the colonial power?
Why was the colonization effected?



P F Tinmore said:


> Colonization was the initial aggression.
> 
> People do not get colonized voluntarily.


*(COMMENT)*

There is always a way forward ad a path towards a peaceful resolution.

The continued unsubstantiated claims of subjugation and colonialism is merely rhetoric to fan the embers of violence.

I do not expect the Arab Palestinian who has been subject of a constant bombardment over three generations of Arab Palestinian incitement to Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence, to accept and embrace the Principles of Settlement by Peaceful Means of Disputes between States."  I do not even expect the Arab Palestinians to understand the historical outcomes that have lead to the absolute need for Israel to establish a minimum set of defensible borders.   These notiions are all too complex for the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) to logically grasp and fold into a workable solution.

In fact, I do think that the HoAP only knows the way of the parasite and violent behaviors given the history of  corruption, past practices and behaviors; only looking for a justification _(of any sort)_ to incite and promote further violence.  They are not actually looking for a workable solutions or cooperative initiatives.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_

Woooo, slow-up and step back a bit.



P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization was the initial aggression.
> 
> People do not get colonized voluntarily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people certainly didn't get invaded and colonized voluntarily.
> 
> But where is it found in international law that voluntary individual migration (actually return) is an act of aggression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not. But that is not what happened.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The phrase "voluntary individual migration (actually return)" is actually words of description for "immigration."  All countries have laws and regulations pertaining to "the actions of a non-citizen coming to live permanently in a foreign country"  _(AKA:  Immigration)_.  All of which is domestic law, beyond the reach of the international community.

Part of the concept behind Sovereign Equality is (√) that each State enjoys the right inherent in full sovereignty;  and (√) that the individualism of the State is respected; as well as its territorial integrity.  The backbone and ballistic armor is the prohibition against the  intervention in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state Article 2(7), UN Charter.

Once sovereignty is recognized _(recognition is unconditional and irrevocable) _and actually established, the domestic matters are beyond the reach of external powers.  _(Article 6, Convention of Rights and Duties of States).  _ The International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (ICCPR) (entry into force 23 March 1976), was carrefully worded to insure that the Covenant conflict with Sovereignty and the Charter.

_*Article 12*_

1. Everyone *lawfully within the territory of a State* shall, within that territory, have the right to liberty of movement and freedom to choose his residence.

2. Everyone shall be free to leave any country, including his own.

3. The above-mentioned rights shall not be subject to any restrictions *except those which are provided by law*, are necessary to protect national security, public order, public health or morals or the rights and freedoms of others, and are consistent with the other rights recognized in the present Covenant.

4. No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of the right to enter his own country.​
No matter how you frame it → "But that is not what happened" → the international covenant is specific:  *except those which are provided by law*, (immigration law) sets the tone.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization was the initial aggression.
> 
> People do not get colonized voluntarily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people certainly didn't get invaded and colonized voluntarily.
> 
> But where is it found in international law that voluntary individual migration (actually return) is an act of aggression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not. But that is not what happened.
Click to expand...


Where is it found anywhere in international law that "what happened" is an act of aggression (war)?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_
> 
> Woooo, slow-up and step back a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization was the initial aggression.
> 
> People do not get colonized voluntarily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people certainly didn't get invaded and colonized voluntarily.
> 
> But where is it found in international law that voluntary individual migration (actually return) is an act of aggression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not. But that is not what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The phrase "voluntary individual migration (actually return)" is actually words of description for "immigration."  All countries have laws and regulations pertaining to "the actions of a non-citizen coming to live permanently in a foreign country"  _(AKA:  Immigration)_.  All of which is domestic law, beyond the reach of the international community.
> 
> Part of the concept behind Sovereign Equality is (√) that each State enjoys the right inherent in full sovereignty;  and (√) that the individualism of the State is respected; as well as its territorial integrity.  The backbone and ballistic armor is the prohibition against the  intervention in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state Article 2(7), UN Charter.
> 
> Once sovereignty is recognized _(recognition is unconditional and irrevocable) _and actually established, the domestic matters are beyond the reach of external powers.  _(Article 6, Convention of Rights and Duties of States).  _ The International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (ICCPR) (entry into force 23 March 1976), was carrefully worded to insure that the Covenant conflict with Sovereignty and the Charter.
> 
> _*Article 12*_
> 
> 1. Everyone *lawfully within the territory of a State* shall, within that territory, have the right to liberty of movement and freedom to choose his residence.
> 
> 2. Everyone shall be free to leave any country, including his own.
> 
> 3. The above-mentioned rights shall not be subject to any restrictions *except those which are provided by law*, are necessary to protect national security, public order, public health or morals or the rights and freedoms of others, and are consistent with the other rights recognized in the present Covenant.
> 
> 4. No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of the right to enter his own country.​
> No matter how you frame it → "But that is not what happened" → the international covenant is specific:  *except those which are provided by law*, (immigration law) sets the tone.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Your basic problem, Rocco, is that you believe that the Palestinians do not have rights. Then you make these looooooong posts based on false premise.

As "a people" who have Palestinian nationality and citizenship inside a territory defined by international borders, the Palestinians have the standard list of basic human rights. These rights have been reaffirmed by subsequent UN resolutions.

The right to self determination *without external interference.*
The right to independence and sovereignty.
The right to territorial integrity.
And the UN says "the people in Palestine" with no mention of a government or a state. Some say that because the Palestinians never had a state, (opinion) they don't have any rights. That is not how it works.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Your basic problem, Rocco, is that you believe that the Palestinians do not have rights. Then you make these looooooong posts based on false premise.
> 
> As "a people" who have Palestinian nationality and citizenship inside a territory defined by international borders, the Palestinians have the standard list of basic human rights. These rights have been reaffirmed by subsequent UN resolutions.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> And the UN says "the people in Palestine" with no mention of a government or a state. Some say that because the Palestinians never had a state, (opinion) they don't have any rights. That is not how it works.



As usual, you are projecting.  It is you and Team Palestine which keep rejecting rights for one side.  The "people in Palestine" are really TWO peoples - the Arab peoples and the Jewish peoples.  

The Jewish peoples also have the right to self-determination without external interference (you know, like other Arab countries invading their sovereign territory); the right to independence and sovereignty (including independence from the other peoples) and territorial integrity.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_
> 
> Woooo, slow-up and step back a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization was the initial aggression.
> 
> People do not get colonized voluntarily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people certainly didn't get invaded and colonized voluntarily.
> 
> But where is it found in international law that voluntary individual migration (actually return) is an act of aggression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not. But that is not what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The phrase "voluntary individual migration (actually return)" is actually words of description for "immigration."  All countries have laws and regulations pertaining to "the actions of a non-citizen coming to live permanently in a foreign country"  _(AKA:  Immigration)_.  All of which is domestic law, beyond the reach of the international community.
> 
> Part of the concept behind Sovereign Equality is (√) that each State enjoys the right inherent in full sovereignty;  and (√) that the individualism of the State is respected; as well as its territorial integrity.  The backbone and ballistic armor is the prohibition against the  intervention in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state Article 2(7), UN Charter.
> 
> Once sovereignty is recognized _(recognition is unconditional and irrevocable) _and actually established, the domestic matters are beyond the reach of external powers.  _(Article 6, Convention of Rights and Duties of States).  _ The International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (ICCPR) (entry into force 23 March 1976), was carrefully worded to insure that the Covenant conflict with Sovereignty and the Charter.
> 
> _*Article 12*_
> 
> 1. Everyone *lawfully within the territory of a State* shall, within that territory, have the right to liberty of movement and freedom to choose his residence.
> 
> 2. Everyone shall be free to leave any country, including his own.
> 
> 3. The above-mentioned rights shall not be subject to any restrictions *except those which are provided by law*, are necessary to protect national security, public order, public health or morals or the rights and freedoms of others, and are consistent with the other rights recognized in the present Covenant.
> 
> 4. No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of the right to enter his own country.​
> No matter how you frame it → "But that is not what happened" → the international covenant is specific:  *except those which are provided by law*, (immigration law) sets the tone.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your basic problem, Rocco, is that you believe that the Palestinians do not have rights. Then you make these looooooong posts based on false premise.
> 
> As "a people" who have Palestinian nationality and citizenship inside a territory defined by international borders, the Palestinians have the standard list of basic human rights. These rights have been reaffirmed by subsequent UN resolutions.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> And the UN says "the people in Palestine" with no mention of a government or a state. Some say that because the Palestinians never had a state, (opinion) they don't have any rights. That is not how it works.
Click to expand...


This is of course a strawman argument, from the sentence.

But let me address the_* "external interference"*_ allegation.
Political Zionism was supported by Jews from around the world, but they were advised and directed by the Jewish families from within Ottoman Palestine. The family that actually directed the generous baron, on how and where to invest and develop in Palestine, immigrated there long before Britain and King Faisal I of Iraq inspired the idea of an independent Arab state.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_

I never said any such thing.  This is just you way of attempting to force a defense.



P F Tinmore said:


> Your basic problem, Rocco, is that you believe that the Palestinians do not have rights. Then you make these looooooong posts based on false premise.
> 
> As "a people" who have Palestinian nationality and citizenship inside a territory defined by international borders, the Palestinians have the standard list of basic human rights. These rights have been reaffirmed by subsequent UN resolutions.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> And the UN says "the people in Palestine" with no mention of a government or a state. Some say that because the Palestinians never had a state, (opinion) they don't have any rights. That is not how it works.


*(COMMENT)*

First, Ive consistently said that the Arab Palestinians have the very same rights as Israel; BUT they don't have any exclusive right or special privileges.

Your resolution does not actually say anything special.  All countries have those exact same rights.  Theoretically, the phrase "all people in Palestine" includes the Israelis.  Palestine is just a geographic location, not a Political Subdivision.  Remember, the State of Palestine did NOT exist in 1974 when Resolution A/RES/3236 (XXIX) (22 NOV 74) was passed; the Palestinians would not declare independence for 14 Years.  

1. _Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people in Palestine, including:

 (_a_) The right to self-determination without external interference;
 (_b_) The right to national independence and sovereignty;​
Nor was the State of Palestine in existence when Resolution A/RES/37/43 3 DEC 1982 was adopted.

Reaffirming the importance of the universal realization of the right of
peoples to self-determination, national sovereignty and territorial integrity
and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples
as imperatives for the full enjoyment of all human rights,​As far as my response being long, it is to make very clear that I am not being ambiguous.  When you say "Palestinians,," just how in the hell are you talking about?  That is like say Appalachia; which is in a dozen states.  It is a regional component to the Levant.   Even UN Resolution  A/RES/67/19 (14 DEC 12) does not actually designate the State of Palestine.  It actuallly says (read it carefully) among other things:

_Decides_ to accord to Palestine non-member observer State status in the United Nations, without prejudice to the acquired rights, privileges and role of the Palestine Liberation Organization in the United Nations as the representative of the Palestinian people, in accordance with the relevant resolutions and practice;

You are not actually presenting a case for the Palestinians; whoever you assume them to be.  In fact, I would be interested in the definition you use as to who Palestinians are!

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your basic problem, Rocco, is that you believe that the Palestinians do not have rights. Then you make these looooooong posts based on false premise.
> 
> As "a people" who have Palestinian nationality and citizenship inside a territory defined by international borders, the Palestinians have the standard list of basic human rights. These rights have been reaffirmed by subsequent UN resolutions.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> And the UN says "the people in Palestine" with no mention of a government or a state. Some say that because the Palestinians never had a state, (opinion) they don't have any rights. That is not how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, you are projecting.  It is you and Team Palestine which keep rejecting rights for one side.  The "people in Palestine" are really TWO peoples - the Arab peoples and the Jewish peoples.
> 
> The Jewish peoples also have the right to self-determination without external interference (you know, like other Arab countries invading their sovereign territory); the right to independence and sovereignty (including independence from the other peoples) and territorial integrity.
Click to expand...

Do you have any UN resolutions or other documentation to back that up?


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_
> 
> Woooo, slow-up and step back a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization was the initial aggression.
> 
> People do not get colonized voluntarily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish people certainly didn't get invaded and colonized voluntarily.
> 
> But where is it found in international law that voluntary individual migration (actually return) is an act of aggression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not. But that is not what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The phrase "voluntary individual migration (actually return)" is actually words of description for "immigration."  All countries have laws and regulations pertaining to "the actions of a non-citizen coming to live permanently in a foreign country"  _(AKA:  Immigration)_.  All of which is domestic law, beyond the reach of the international community.
> 
> Part of the concept behind Sovereign Equality is (√) that each State enjoys the right inherent in full sovereignty;  and (√) that the individualism of the State is respected; as well as its territorial integrity.  The backbone and ballistic armor is the prohibition against the  intervention in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state Article 2(7), UN Charter.
> 
> Once sovereignty is recognized _(recognition is unconditional and irrevocable) _and actually established, the domestic matters are beyond the reach of external powers.  _(Article 6, Convention of Rights and Duties of States).  _ The International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (ICCPR) (entry into force 23 March 1976), was carrefully worded to insure that the Covenant conflict with Sovereignty and the Charter.
> 
> _*Article 12*_
> 
> 1. Everyone *lawfully within the territory of a State* shall, within that territory, have the right to liberty of movement and freedom to choose his residence.
> 
> 2. Everyone shall be free to leave any country, including his own.
> 
> 3. The above-mentioned rights shall not be subject to any restrictions *except those which are provided by law*, are necessary to protect national security, public order, public health or morals or the rights and freedoms of others, and are consistent with the other rights recognized in the present Covenant.
> 
> 4. No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of the right to enter his own country.​
> No matter how you frame it → "But that is not what happened" → the international covenant is specific:  *except those which are provided by law*, (immigration law) sets the tone.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your basic problem, Rocco, is that you believe that the Palestinians do not have rights. Then you make these looooooong posts based on false premise.
> 
> As "a people" who have Palestinian nationality and citizenship inside a territory defined by international borders, the Palestinians have the standard list of basic human rights. These rights have been reaffirmed by subsequent UN resolutions.
> 
> The right to self determination *without external interference.*
> The right to independence and sovereignty.
> The right to territorial integrity.
> And the UN says "the people in Palestine" with no mention of a government or a state. Some say that because the Palestinians never had a state, (opinion) they don't have any rights. That is not how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is of course a strawman argument, from the sentence.
> 
> But let me address the_* "external interference"*_ allegation.
> Political Zionism was supported by Jews from around the world, but they were advised and directed by the Jewish families from within Ottoman Palestine. The family that actually directed the generous baron, on how and where to invest and develop in Palestine, immigrated there long before Britain and King Faisal I of Iraq inspired the idea of an independent Arab state.
Click to expand...


Also, due to dire situation of the Jewish community in Palestine ,they were always in need of external support from other Jewish communities.
This practice, and connection between Jews in Palestine and communities elsewhere, is the way Jews managed to stay in their land.

And now Palestinian Ambassador Ereikat is openly saying Jews will be ethnically cleansed from Judea because they want a Jews free Arab state there - exactly in the heart of Judea. *Apartheid*?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you have any UN resolutions or other documentation to back that up?



Are you KIDDING me?  You want a UN resolution to back up that there are two distinct peoples with full, inviolable, inalienable human rights?!  What is wrong with you?

Are you trying to argue that there are NOT two distinct people, which is idiocy of the highest order?  Or are you trying to argue that one peoples doesn't have basic human rights, which is antisemitism, pure and simple?

Which is it, Tinmore?  Are you an idiot or an antisemite?  Its been two years I've been having discussion with you and I STILL can't decide which it is.  


But yeah, I got documentation -- anything that says JEWISH NATIONAL HOMELAND.  Or JEWISH PEOPLE.  Or f*$%ing ISRAEL.


----------



## Shusha

rylah said:


> This is of course a strawman argument, from the sentence.
> 
> But let me address the_* "external interference"*_ allegation.
> Political Zionism was supported by Jews from around the world, but they were advised and directed by the Jewish families from within Ottoman Palestine. The family that actually directed the generous baron, on how and where to invest and develop in Palestine, immigrated there long before Britain and King Faisal I of Iraq inspired the idea of an independent Arab state.



Tinmore has stated frequently enough that the Palestinian people need to be taken as ONE people -- regardless of whether they live in Israel, or in the West Bank or Gaza, or Jordan or Lebanon or Syria, or in the diaspora in the US, in South America or in Europe.  They are ONE people and need to be taken as a whole.  

That concept needs to be applied equally to the Jewish people.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Are you KIDDING me? You want a UN resolution to back up that there are two distinct peoples with full, inviolable, inalienable human rights?!


Yep!


----------



## Shusha

RoccoR said:


> In fact, I would be interested in the definition you use as to who Palestinians are!



Right?!  

If I understand his argument -- all people normally resident in the territory at the time of the Citizenship Order (1925) became citizens of his (imaginary) state of "Palestine".  So "Palestinians" are all those who were normally resident at the time and all their descendants.  

(Interestingly, though, he views immigrants to "Palestine" post 1925 who are Arab to be "Palestinian" but immigrants who are Jewish to be "colonial invaders".  Oops.  He also tends to consider all Jews not present in 1925 to be "European" even though only a fraction actually are.  Oops again.)

He doesn't believe that Arab Palestinians and Jewish Palestinians have the right to self-determination and self-government independent of each other.  He thinks they must be forced to be considered one people.  He justifies this by saying that the *cough cough* Jews who "count" want it this way.  That the only Jews who matter don't want to have a self-determination separate from the Arabs.  

How did I do, Tinmore?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you KIDDING me? You want a UN resolution to back up that there are two distinct peoples with full, inviolable, inalienable human rights?!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!
Click to expand...


So you are arguing that Czechoslovakia, as an example, can't separate into two nations, one for each people?  Or India and Pakistan and Bangladesh?  Or the two Koreas?  That Scotland or Quebec can't secede from UK or Canada?  Or Catalans and Basques from Spain?  Or Tibet from China?  Or that the First Nations peoples of the Americas can't have sovereignty because they are not a distinct peoples from the Europeans?  

This is seriously right up there with the craziness that "Israel does not exist". 

But, I'll go along for a bit...

ANYTHING that says "Jewish people" or "Jewish National Homeland" or "Israel" is EVIDENCE that there exists a distinctly separate group of people and that those people are accepted, in international law, to have the law applied to them.  (Remember, I asked you that question just yesterday?)


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you KIDDING me? You want a UN resolution to back up that there are two distinct peoples with full, inviolable, inalienable human rights?!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are arguing that Czechoslovakia, as an example, can't separate into two nations, one for each people?  Or India and Pakistan and Bangladesh?  Or the two Koreas?  That Scotland or Quebec can't secede from UK or Canada?  Or Catalans and Basques from Spain?  Or Tibet from China?  Or that the First Nations peoples of the Americas can't have sovereignty because they are not a distinct peoples from the Europeans?
> 
> This is seriously right up there with the craziness that "Israel does not exist".
> 
> But, I'll go along for a bit...
> 
> ANYTHING that says "Jewish people" or "Jewish National Homeland" or "Israel" is EVIDENCE that there exists a distinctly separate group of people and that those people are accepted, in international law, to have the law applied to them.  (Remember, I asked you that question just yesterday?)
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> that there exists a distinctly separate group of people


IOW, not Palestinian.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> IOW, not Palestinian.



Okay, now you are confusing even me in your attempt to run away from answering questions.  You are telling me you can't tell the difference between a Jewish Palestinian and an Arab Palestinian?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOW, not Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now you are confusing even me in your attempt to run away from answering questions.  You are telling me you can't tell the difference between a Jewish Palestinian and an Arab Palestinian?
Click to expand...

I am not sure I can untangle your confusion.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOW, not Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now you are confusing even me in your attempt to run away from answering questions.  You are telling me you can't tell the difference between a Jewish Palestinian and an Arab Palestinian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure I can untangle your confusion.
Click to expand...


Of course you can't.  Your intent is to cause confusion so people don't realize how bizarre your arguments are.


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOW, not Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now you are confusing even me in your attempt to run away from answering questions.  You are telling me you can't tell the difference between a Jewish Palestinian and an Arab Palestinian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure I can untangle your confusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you can't.  Your intent is to cause confusion so people don't realize how bizarre your arguments are.
Click to expand...


The same laughter You use to hide behind, when dealing with Palestinian Jews that have been massacred by their fellow Arab neighbors before Israel was reestablished.

Laughing it off is convenient for keeping the denial.
The real apartheid, is in pan-Arab ideologies promoted by the Palestinian Arabs - and this is exactly what You support.

Do You see an independent Palestine here? No. But keep pretending.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_
> 
> Well, you are confused in your application of the law.  It is the Arabs that either made direct threats to attack --- or --- actually made an attack.  By definition, they are the aggressor _(albeit unsuccessful aggressors)_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is my understanding that colonial powers do not have a right to aggression against a dependent people.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First, Israel is not a colonial power.  It is not listed as a colonial power and no Arab Territory anywhere in the Middle East is considered a colonial holding.  It has settlements that are authorized under a joint Israeli-Palestinian Agreement under the Oslo II Accords [Area "C" (full Israeli civil and security control)]; .
> 
> Second,  Israel made no act of aggression against any Arab Palestinian Sovereignty.  In 1967, the West Bank was under the sovereign control of the Jordanians, and the Gaza Strip was under the Military Governorship of Egypt.  Both of those issue were resolved, independently by Treaty.
> 
> Third, Israel has had the right of self-defense from acts of war, Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence, that threaten the peace and security of the Israeli People.
> 
> The act of aggression in 1948 _(Arab League on mass attacks first)_, 1967 _(Egypt push UN Emergency Force out of the buffer zone and rush the Egyptian Army forward to stage for assault, and Jordan opens up an artillery barrage)_, and 1973 _(surprise attack by multiple Arab League nations)_, were on the part of the Arab League and the associate Arab Palestinians combatants.   The members of the Arab League –  used an armed force _(or threatened and intimidated the use of an armed force)_ against the sovereignty, territorial integrity and political independence of the State of Israel  --- manner inconsistent with the Charter of the United Nations – was committed.
> 
> The territories, often referred to as the territory occupied since 1967, were taken as they were overrun by advancing Israeli Forces in pursuit of Arab aggressor forces in retreat.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonization was the initial aggression.
> 
> People do not get colonized voluntarily.
Click to expand...

What country is Israel a colony of, dufus?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_
> 
> Well, you are confused in your application of the law.  It is the Arabs that either made direct threats to attack --- or --- actually made an attack.  By definition, they are the aggressor _(albeit unsuccessful aggressors)_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is my understanding that colonial powers do not have a right to aggression against a dependent people.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First, Israel is not a colonial power.  It is not listed as a colonial power and no Arab Territory anywhere in the Middle East is considered a colonial holding.  It has settlements that are authorized under a joint Israeli-Palestinian Agreement under the Oslo II Accords [Area "C" (full Israeli civil and security control)]; .
> 
> Second,  Israel made no act of aggression against any Arab Palestinian Sovereignty.  In 1967, the West Bank was under the sovereign control of the Jordanians, and the Gaza Strip was under the Military Governorship of Egypt.  Both of those issue were resolved, independently by Treaty.
> 
> Third, Israel has had the right of self-defense from acts of war, Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence, that threaten the peace and security of the Israeli People.
> 
> The act of aggression in 1948 _(Arab League on mass attacks first)_, 1967 _(Egypt push UN Emergency Force out of the buffer zone and rush the Egyptian Army forward to stage for assault, and Jordan opens up an artillery barrage)_, and 1973 _(surprise attack by multiple Arab League nations)_, were on the part of the Arab League and the associate Arab Palestinians combatants.   The members of the Arab League –  used an armed force _(or threatened and intimidated the use of an armed force)_ against the sovereignty, territorial integrity and political independence of the State of Israel  --- manner inconsistent with the Charter of the United Nations – was committed.
> 
> The territories, often referred to as the territory occupied since 1967, were taken as they were overrun by advancing Israeli Forces in pursuit of Arab aggressor forces in retreat.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonization was the initial aggression.
> 
> People do not get colonized voluntarily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What country is Israel a colony of, dufus?
Click to expand...

Oh jeese!


----------



## RoccoR

RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_

Well, if the accusation is that Israel is either the colony of a colonial power --- or --- is itself a colonial power, then it is a very legitimate question.  

Can you define your terms?
----    THEN  ----
Can you answer the question?



P F Tinmore said:


> [QUOTE="Roudy, post: 18233272, member: 36154"
> What country is Israel a colony of, dufus?


Oh jeese! [/QUOTE]
*(COMMENT)*

Remember, the West Bank settlements are IAW the Agreement between the PLO and Israel.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_
> 
> Well, you are confused in your application of the law.  It is the Arabs that either made direct threats to attack --- or --- actually made an attack.  By definition, they are the aggressor _(albeit unsuccessful aggressors)_.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is my understanding that colonial powers do not have a right to aggression against a dependent people.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> First, Israel is not a colonial power.  It is not listed as a colonial power and no Arab Territory anywhere in the Middle East is considered a colonial holding.  It has settlements that are authorized under a joint Israeli-Palestinian Agreement under the Oslo II Accords [Area "C" (full Israeli civil and security control)]; .
> 
> Second,  Israel made no act of aggression against any Arab Palestinian Sovereignty.  In 1967, the West Bank was under the sovereign control of the Jordanians, and the Gaza Strip was under the Military Governorship of Egypt.  Both of those issue were resolved, independently by Treaty.
> 
> Third, Israel has had the right of self-defense from acts of war, Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence, that threaten the peace and security of the Israeli People.
> 
> The act of aggression in 1948 _(Arab League on mass attacks first)_, 1967 _(Egypt push UN Emergency Force out of the buffer zone and rush the Egyptian Army forward to stage for assault, and Jordan opens up an artillery barrage)_, and 1973 _(surprise attack by multiple Arab League nations)_, were on the part of the Arab League and the associate Arab Palestinians combatants.   The members of the Arab League –  used an armed force _(or threatened and intimidated the use of an armed force)_ against the sovereignty, territorial integrity and political independence of the State of Israel  --- manner inconsistent with the Charter of the United Nations – was committed.
> 
> The territories, often referred to as the territory occupied since 1967, were taken as they were overrun by advancing Israeli Forces in pursuit of Arab aggressor forces in retreat.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colonization was the initial aggression.
> 
> People do not get colonized voluntarily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What country is Israel a colony of, dufus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh jeese!
Click to expand...

Camel got your tongue? Or maybe you don't know the definition of colony?

colony | Definition of colony in English by Oxford Dictionaries

COLONY
Noun
A country or area under the full or partial political control of another country and occupied by settlers from that country.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_
> 
> Well, if the accusation is that Israel is either the colony of a colonial power --- or --- is itself a colonial power, then it is a very legitimate question.
> 
> Can you define your terms?
> ----    THEN  ----
> Can you answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="Roudy, post: 18233272, member: 36154"
> What country is Israel a colony of, dufus?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeese!
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Remember, the West Bank settlements are IAW the Agreement between the PLO and Israel.

Most Respectfully,
R[/QUOTE]
That is way late in the process.

Classic colonialism is when a colonial power takes over a country to exploit resources and labor. Like India.

Settler colonialism is a group of people who go to a country to shove the locals aside and take the place over for themselves. Like the US and Israel.

Of course in the case of the US conquest was not illegal. But conquest was illegal when Israel conquered Palestine.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Classic colonialism is when a colonial power takes over a country to exploit resources and labor. Like India.
> 
> Settler colonialism is a group of people who go to a country to shove the locals aside and take the place over for themselves. Like the US and Israel.
> 
> Of course in the case of the US conquest was not illegal. But conquest was illegal when Israel conquered Palestine.



To say that British, French and Spanish settler colonists are equivalent to the national liberation movement of the Jewish people is a false narrative. The settler colonists of the Americas, had a mother country from which they came and which expected to benefit from the exploitation of resources in the colonies.  

You also have a problem with your narrative of the Arabs BEING colonialist (either as settlers or, as monte prefers, as a colonial power) in that they DID shove the locals aside and take the place over for themselves.  The last in a long line of colonial powers which removed the rights of the indigenous Jewish peoples.  

And you set yourself up for an even bigger problem with the desire for the "return" of the Arabs to Israel -- you reject the return of the Jewish people to their historical and ancestral lands as settler colonialism and then proceed to demand that Arab "Palestinian" foreign settler colonialists shove the locals aside and take the place over for themselves.  Its quite a dilemma to try to talk yourself out of.  

And, legal question for you -- when, exactly, and through which instruments of international law, did settler colonialism become illegal?


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_
> 
> Well, if the accusation is that Israel is either the colony of a colonial power --- or --- is itself a colonial power, then it is a very legitimate question.
> 
> Can you define your terms?
> ----    THEN  ----
> Can you answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="Roudy, post: 18233272, member: 36154"
> What country is Israel a colony of, dufus?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeese!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Remember, the West Bank settlements are IAW the Agreement between the PLO and Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> That is way late in the process.
> 
> Classic colonialism is when a colonial power takes over a country to exploit resources and labor. Like India.
> 
> Settler colonialism is a group of people who go to a country to shove the locals aside and take the place over for themselves. Like the US and Israel.
> 
> Of course in the case of the US conquest was not illegal. But conquest was illegal when Israel conquered Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're making up your own words, rules, and history.
Click to expand...


So you're making up your own words, definitions, rules, and history.


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, _ et al,_
> 
> Well, if the accusation is that Israel is either the colony of a colonial power --- or --- is itself a colonial power, then it is a very legitimate question.
> 
> Can you define your terms?
> ----    THEN  ----
> Can you answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="Roudy, post: 18233272, member: 36154"
> What country is Israel a colony of, dufus?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeese!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Remember, the West Bank settlements are IAW the Agreement between the PLO and Israel.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> That is way late in the process.
> 
> Classic colonialism is when a colonial power takes over a country to exploit resources and labor. Like India.
> 
> Settler colonialism is a group of people who go to a country to shove the locals aside and take the place over for themselves. Like the US and Israel.
> 
> Of course in the case of the US conquest was not illegal. But conquest was illegal when Israel conquered Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're making up your own words, rules, and history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're making up your own words, definitions, rules, and history.
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Though often conflated with colonialism more generally, settler colonialism is a distinct imperial formation. Both colonialism and settler colonialism are premised on exogenous domination, but only setter colonialism seeks to replace the original population of the colonized territory with a new society of settlers (usually from the colonial metropole). This new society needs land, and so settler colonialism depends primarily on access to territory. This is achieved by various means, either through treaties with indigenous inhabitants or simply by “taking possession.” Britain, for example, implemented the doctrine of “terra nullius” (“land belonging to no one”) to claim sovereignty over Australia. The entire continent was thereby declared legally uninhabited, despite millennia of Aboriginal occupation.

Settler Colonialism - Anthropology - Oxford Bibliographies


----------



## Hollie

Palestinian Settler-Colonialism

*EXECUTIVE SUMMARY:* *The concept of “settler colonialism” has been applied with almost unique vehemence against Israel. But the fact that Jews are the indigenous population of the Southern Levant can be proved with ease. In contrast, historical and genealogical evidence shows Palestinians descend primarily from three primary groups: Muslim invaders, Arab immigrants, and local converts to Islam. The Muslim conquest of Byzantine Palestine in the 7th century CE is a textbook example of settler-colonialism, as is subsequent immigration, particularly during the 19th and 20th centuries under the Ottoman and British Empires. The application of the concept to Jews and Zionism by Palestinians is both ironic and unhelpful. *


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Palestinian Settler-Colonialism
> 
> *EXECUTIVE SUMMARY:* *The concept of “settler colonialism” has been applied with almost unique vehemence against Israel. But the fact that Jews are the indigenous population of the Southern Levant can be proved with ease. In contrast, historical and genealogical evidence shows Palestinians descend primarily from three primary groups: Muslim invaders, Arab immigrants, and local converts to Islam. The Muslim conquest of Byzantine Palestine in the 7th century CE is a textbook example of settler-colonialism, as is subsequent immigration, particularly during the 19th and 20th centuries under the Ottoman and British Empires. The application of the concept to Jews and Zionism by Palestinians is both ironic and unhelpful. *


One of the mainstays of the modern university is the idea of settler-colonialism. This argues that certain societies are birthed by settlers implanted in a foreign territory, either directly by or with the consent of an imperial power. These colonists then dominate and eradicate the indigenous population. They develop bellicose cultures that eliminate the natives from historical, literary, and other narratives. Primary examples often cited are the US, Canada, Australia and New Zealand, South Africa and Rhodesia, and Israel.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Interesting.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> They develop bellicose cultures that eliminate the natives from historical, literary, and other narratives.



Do you even hear yourself talk?  (Or see yourself write?)

WHOSE history, literary and other narratives are being erased in Israel, Judea and Samaria in the Arab discourse?!?!?!?!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They develop bellicose cultures that eliminate the natives from historical, literary, and other narratives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even hear yourself talk?  (Or see yourself write?)
> 
> WHOSE history, literary and other narratives are being erased in Israel, Judea and Samaria in the Arab discourse?!?!?!?!
Click to expand...

That is a quote from a link.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> They develop bellicose cultures that eliminate the natives from historical, literary, and other narratives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even hear yourself talk?  (Or see yourself write?)
> 
> WHOSE history, literary and other narratives are being erased in Israel, Judea and Samaria in the Arab discourse?!?!?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a quote from a link.
Click to expand...



You posted it!  So do you READ what you post?  Whose history, literary and other narratives are being erased in Israel, Judea and Samaria in Arab discourse?


----------



## Shusha

Who is going to UNESCO and pretending that Jewish history doesn't exist?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*In Historic Report, U.N. Agency Says Israel Is Imposing an "Apartheid Regime" on Palestinian People*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *In Historic Report, U.N. Agency Says Israel Is Imposing an "Apartheid Regime" on Palestinian People*
> 
> **



The “hysteric report” is a hoot.


About ESCWA

ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries:Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Libya, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen


I find it shocking, *Shocking I say, *that the polluted backwaters of Arab-Islamist’istan would come to such a conclusion.

What was the reaction from the Jewish community in the KSA?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In Historic Report, U.N. Agency Says Israel Is Imposing an "Apartheid Regime" on Palestinian People*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The “hysteric report” is a hoot.
> 
> 
> About ESCWA
> 
> ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries:Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Libya, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen
> 
> 
> I find it shocking, *Shocking I say, *that the polluted backwaters of Arab-Islamist’istan would come to such a conclusion.
> 
> What was the reaction from the Jewish community in the KSA?
Click to expand...

They didn't. They merely commissioned the report. They had nothing to do with its production.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In Historic Report, U.N. Agency Says Israel Is Imposing an "Apartheid Regime" on Palestinian People*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The “hysteric report” is a hoot.
> 
> 
> About ESCWA
> 
> ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries:Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Libya, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen
> 
> 
> I find it shocking, *Shocking I say, *that the polluted backwaters of Arab-Islamist’istan would come to such a conclusion.
> 
> What was the reaction from the Jewish community in the KSA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't. They merely commissioned the report. They had nothing to do with its production.
Click to expand...


Nonsense. You know who prepared the report because you cut and pasted the references to this nonsense before.

Your dishonesty is again glaringly evident. 

Real jihadis laugh at you.


----------



## thetor

SassyIrishLass said:


> Will the UN put on their little blue helmets and take Israel to task?
> 
> I'd like to see that, Israel would kick their ass


YAWN


----------



## thetor

task0778 said:


> The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.


Never heard you say that when you BRIBED some of the UN (Nations) to gain Statehood,you Hypocrite....


----------



## thetor

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In Historic Report, U.N. Agency Says Israel Is Imposing an "Apartheid Regime" on Palestinian People*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The “hysteric report” is a hoot.
> 
> 
> About ESCWA
> 
> ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries:Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Libya, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen
> 
> 
> I find it shocking, *Shocking I say, *that the polluted backwaters of Arab-Islamist’istan would come to such a conclusion.
> 
> What was the reaction from the Jewish community in the KSA?
Click to expand...

Nice to see you RECOGNISE "THE STATE OF PALESTINE" so there is a little decency in you yet.


----------



## thetor

Book of Jeremiah said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you meant to say - gave it back to them.  The land belonged to the Jews before their return.  It's their land.
> 
> Extremist Jews?  I've never heard of an extremist Jew before.  Just like I've never hear of a jihadist Jew, a Jewish terrorist or a Jewish suicide bomber.
Click to expand...

It was the Canaanites land actually....moreover they are Called Jewish Assassinators and Terrorists(remember 1948 and before and afterwards,re the Lovely Palestinians) and have a long history,you need to educate yourself in all things Jewish because what you spew makes you look the simple fool you are...anyhow Not all Jews like each other in fact they Detest each other


----------



## Hollie

thetor said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In Historic Report, U.N. Agency Says Israel Is Imposing an "Apartheid Regime" on Palestinian People*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The “hysteric report” is a hoot.
> 
> 
> About ESCWA
> 
> ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries:Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Libya, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen
> 
> 
> I find it shocking, *Shocking I say, *that the polluted backwaters of Arab-Islamist’istan would come to such a conclusion.
> 
> What was the reaction from the Jewish community in the KSA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to see you RECOGNISE "THE STATE OF PALESTINE" so there is a little decency in you yet.
Click to expand...


What a shame you are so utterly befuddled about your invented “state of Islamic terrorist’istan”


----------



## Roudy

thetor said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you meant to say - gave it back to them.  The land belonged to the Jews before their return.  It's their land.
> 
> Extremist Jews?  I've never heard of an extremist Jew before.  Just like I've never hear of a jihadist Jew, a Jewish terrorist or a Jewish suicide bomber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the Canaanites land actually....moreover they are Called Jewish Assassinators and Terrorists(remember 1948 and before and afterwards,re the Lovely Palestinians) and have a long history,you need to educate yourself in all things Jewish because what you spew makes you look the simple fool you are...anyhow Not all Jews like each other in fact they Detest each other
Click to expand...

Cannanites!  Ha ha ha. Astounding, the level of ignorance these Pali supporters have.

So all Muslims like each other?  Or did you miss all the Sunni vs Shiite genocides?  Start with Syria and go back 1400 years.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME... 
※→ P F Tinmore, Shusha, _et al,_

Well, this is not exactly correct.



P F Tinmore said:


> [
> The Palestinians are the people who obtained Palestinian citizenship after the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> The international borders that were finalized with the separation of Transjordan in 1922.
> 
> The border checkpoints are controlled by the occupation.


*(COMMENT)*

The Arab Palestinians (in the begin of the Mandate Period) obtained their citizenship from the 1922 Palestine Election Council Order (Paragraph 2):

For the purposes of this Order and pending the introduction of an Order in Council regulating Palestinian citizenship, the following persons shall be deemed to be Palestinian citizens:–

(a)Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine at the date of commencement of this Order.

(b)All persons of other than Turkish nationality habitually resident in the territory of Palestine at the said date, who shall within two calendar months of the said date make application for Palestinian citizenship in such form and before such officer as may be prescribed by the High Commissioner.​
The Palestine Election Council Order can before the the Treaty of Lausanne (1924) or the Citizenship Order (1925).  

Between 1921–46 Transjordan held the status as a British protectorate. In 1946, Jordan was still under the Mandate, but the Western Border of Jordan has traditionally been the Jordan River (except from 1950 to 1988).  In 1946, the Jordan was released from the Mandate.  However, the Western Border was not finalized until the Israeli-Jordanian Treaty of 1994. 

The point being made by the Border Crossing question is to suggest that there is something dd in describing the State of Palestine as sovereign.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, Shusha, _et al,_
> 
> Well, this is not exactly correct.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The Palestinians are the people who obtained Palestinian citizenship after the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> The international borders that were finalized with the separation of Transjordan in 1922.
> 
> The border checkpoints are controlled by the occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians (in the begin of the Mandate Period) obtained their citizenship from the 1922 Palestine Election Council Order (Paragraph 2):
> For the purposes of this Order and pending the introduction of an Order in Council regulating Palestinian citizenship, the following persons shall be deemed to be Palestinian citizens:–
> 
> (a)Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine at the date of commencement of this Order.
> 
> (b)All persons of other than Turkish nationality habitually resident in the territory of Palestine at the said date, who shall within two calendar months of the said date make application for Palestinian citizenship in such form and before such officer as may be prescribed by the High Commissioner.​
> The Palestine Election Council Order can before the the Treaty of Lausanne (1924) or the Citizenship Order (1925).
> 
> Between 1921–46 Transjordan held the status as a British protectorate. In 1946, Jordan was still under the Mandate, but the Western Border of Jordan has traditionally been the Jordan River (except from 1950 to 1988).  In 1946, the Jordan was released from the Mandate.  However, the Western Border was not finalized until the Israeli-Jordanian Treaty of 1994.
> 
> The point being made by the Border Crossing question is to suggest that there is something dd in describing the State of Palestine as sovereign.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You are trying to confuse the issue. The Palestine Election Council Order was when Palestine was still occupied Turkish territory. It could not be a real citizenship because everyone was still Turkish citizens. It was not until the Treaty of Lausenne ceded that land to Palestine that Palestinians became the citizens of the successor state.


----------



## thetor

Roudy said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you meant to say - gave it back to them.  The land belonged to the Jews before their return.  It's their land.
> 
> Extremist Jews?  I've never heard of an extremist Jew before.  Just like I've never hear of a jihadist Jew, a Jewish terrorist or a Jewish suicide bomber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the Canaanites land actually....moreover they are Called Jewish Assassinators and Terrorists(remember 1948 and before and afterwards,re the Lovely Palestinians) and have a long history,you need to educate yourself in all things Jewish because what you spew makes you look the simple fool you are...anyhow Not all Jews like each other in fact they Detest each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannanites!  Ha ha ha. Astounding, the level of ignorance these Pali supporters have.
> 
> So all Muslims like each other?  Or did you miss all the Sunni vs Shiite genocides?  Start with Syria and go back 1400 years.
Click to expand...

I never disputed that fact Mr Roudy had you asked,but were we not discussing the Israel.Saudis and other Criminal Despotic governments!!!!!!!!HA,HA,HA.ps Israels genocides go back over 2000 years,so your bias point was????


----------



## RoccoR

RE: WITHDRAWN:  The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME... 
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

Completely incorrect.  And thinking like this is what perpetuates conflict.

You cannot rewrite history.



P F Tinmore said:


> You are trying to confuse the issue. The Palestine Election Council Order was when Palestine was still occupied Turkish territory. It could not be a real citizenship because everyone was still Turkish citizens. It was not until the Treaty of Lausenne ceded that land to Palestine that Palestinians became the citizens of the successor state.


*(REFERENCE)*

*•  The Political History of Palestine under British Administration  •*
2. It was decided at the Paris Peace Conference in 1919 that the mandates system, outlined in article 22 of the covenant of the League of Nations should be applied to the non-Turkish portions of the Ottoman Empire. The Mandate for Palestine was assigned to the United Kingdom by the Supreme Council of the Allied Powers at San Reno on the 25th April, 1920. Shortly afterwards, on the 1st July, 1920, the military regime was replaced by a civil administration under a High Commission. The northern frontier of Palestine was determined in accordance with an Anglo-French Convention of the 23rd December, 1920, and its eastern frontier by virtue of the recognition, in 1923, of the existence of an independent Government in Transjordan.​
*• * An Interim Report on the Civil Administration of Palestine during the period 1 July 1920 -- 30 July 1921   •

*(COMMENT)*

The Civil Administration replaced the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) in July 1920.  That was two years before the Council Order and another two years before the Treaty of Lausanne (1924)(which adopted the policies of the Mandate and the Orders in Council.

It is not confusing at all.  The timeline is chronology is quite clear.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## JoelT1

louie888 said:


> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*



Zionists seized the name Israel? LOL Zion is the reference to Israel in the Jewish Bible written by Jews in Israel dating back 3000+ years. El is Hebrew for God The Hebrew Bible | The Story of the Jews | PBS


----------



## jillian

louie888 said:


> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*



your "link" says "page not found".... 

but if it's anything like UNESCO trying to pretend the Temple Mount isn't a jewish site, then no one is interested.... 

well, except for anti-semitic terrorist supporting scum


----------



## JoelT1

jillian said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your "link" says "page not found"....
> 
> but if it's anything like UNESCO trying to pretend the Temple Mount isn't a jewish site, then no one is interested....
> 
> well, except for anti-semitic terrorist supporting scum
Click to expand...


Arab-American journalist Joseph Farah: Palestinian people never existed 

Myths of the Middle East


----------



## jillian

JoelT1 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists seized the name Israel? LOL Zion is the reference to Israel in the Jewish Bible written by Jews in Israel dating back 3000+ years. El is Hebrew for God The Hebrew Bible | The Story of the Jews | PBS
Click to expand...


your point is 100% accurate. just noting that the jewish calendar is in the year 5778


----------



## jillian

JoelT1 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your "link" says "page not found"....
> 
> but if it's anything like UNESCO trying to pretend the Temple Mount isn't a jewish site, then no one is interested....
> 
> well, except for anti-semitic terrorist supporting scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arab-American journalist Joseph Farah: Palestinian people never existed
> 
> Myths of the Middle East
Click to expand...


they were bedouin from transjordan


----------



## JoelT1

jillian said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your "link" says "page not found"....
> 
> but if it's anything like UNESCO trying to pretend the Temple Mount isn't a jewish site, then no one is interested....
> 
> well, except for anti-semitic terrorist supporting scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arab-American journalist Joseph Farah: Palestinian people never existed
> 
> Myths of the Middle East
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they were bedouin from transjordan
Click to expand...


The British coined the word “palestinian” for Jews in British “palestine” There’s no p in Arabic

Only much later after Jews became Israelis did Arabs start identifying as palestinians 

The flag of “palestine” is really just a modified flag of Jordan


----------



## JoelT1

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, Shusha, _et al,_
> 
> Well, this is not exactly correct.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The Palestinians are the people who obtained Palestinian citizenship after the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> The international borders that were finalized with the separation of Transjordan in 1922.
> 
> The border checkpoints are controlled by the occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians (in the begin of the Mandate Period) obtained their citizenship from the 1922 Palestine Election Council Order (Paragraph 2):
> For the purposes of this Order and pending the introduction of an Order in Council regulating Palestinian citizenship, the following persons shall be deemed to be Palestinian citizens:–
> 
> (a)Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine at the date of commencement of this Order.
> 
> (b)All persons of other than Turkish nationality habitually resident in the territory of Palestine at the said date, who shall within two calendar months of the said date make application for Palestinian citizenship in such form and before such officer as may be prescribed by the High Commissioner.​
> The Palestine Election Council Order can before the the Treaty of Lausanne (1924) or the Citizenship Order (1925).
> 
> Between 1921–46 Transjordan held the status as a British protectorate. In 1946, Jordan was still under the Mandate, but the Western Border of Jordan has traditionally been the Jordan River (except from 1950 to 1988).  In 1946, the Jordan was released from the Mandate.  However, the Western Border was not finalized until the Israeli-Jordanian Treaty of 1994.
> 
> The point being made by the Border Crossing question is to suggest that there is something dd in describing the State of Palestine as sovereign.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are trying to confuse the issue. The Palestine Election Council Order was when Palestine was still occupied Turkish territory. It could not be a real citizenship because everyone was still Turkish citizens. It was not until the Treaty of Lausenne ceded that land to Palestine that Palestinians became the citizens of the successor state.
Click to expand...


Palestine Election Council? Strange that Arabs and Muslims would name an organization after a pagan Roman name first imposed on Jews and ancient Israel, and 500+ years before Muslims existed. Allah hates polytheists and can’t be too happy with pagan Roman palestine


----------



## RoccoR

RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ P F Tinmore, Shusha, _et al,_

Maybe...



JoelT1 said:


> Palestine Election Council? Strange that Arabs and Muslims would name an organization after a pagan Roman name first imposed on Jews and ancient Israel, and 500+ years before Muslims existed. Allah hates polytheists and can’t be too happy with pagan Roman palestine


*(COMMENT)*

I suppose that the Allied Powers had used the regional name, common to the Mediterranean for a couple millennium or more.

Oddly enough, the Ottoman Empire did not use it as a Political Subdivision designation.





​
It is also noted that the Sykes-Picot agreement – Text/Non-UN document (May 1916) had no occasion to use the Territorial Name of Palestine.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Roudy

thetor said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you meant to say - gave it back to them.  The land belonged to the Jews before their return.  It's their land.
> 
> Extremist Jews?  I've never heard of an extremist Jew before.  Just like I've never hear of a jihadist Jew, a Jewish terrorist or a Jewish suicide bomber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the Canaanites land actually....moreover they are Called Jewish Assassinators and Terrorists(remember 1948 and before and afterwards,re the Lovely Palestinians) and have a long history,you need to educate yourself in all things Jewish because what you spew makes you look the simple fool you are...anyhow Not all Jews like each other in fact they Detest each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannanites!  Ha ha ha. Astounding, the level of ignorance these Pali supporters have.
> 
> So all Muslims like each other?  Or did you miss all the Sunni vs Shiite genocides?  Start with Syria and go back 1400 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never disputed that fact Mr Roudy had you asked,but were we not discussing the Israel.Saudis and other Criminal Despotic governments!!!!!!!!HA,HA,HA.ps Israels genocides go back over 2000 years,so your bias point was????
Click to expand...

So you know any Canaanites?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## thetor

Roudy said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you meant to say - gave it back to them.  The land belonged to the Jews before their return.  It's their land.
> 
> Extremist Jews?  I've never heard of an extremist Jew before.  Just like I've never hear of a jihadist Jew, a Jewish terrorist or a Jewish suicide bomber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the Canaanites land actually....moreover they are Called Jewish Assassinators and Terrorists(remember 1948 and before and afterwards,re the Lovely Palestinians) and have a long history,you need to educate yourself in all things Jewish because what you spew makes you look the simple fool you are...anyhow Not all Jews like each other in fact they Detest each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannanites!  Ha ha ha. Astounding, the level of ignorance these Pali supporters have.
> 
> So all Muslims like each other?  Or did you miss all the Sunni vs Shiite genocides?  Start with Syria and go back 1400 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never disputed that fact Mr Roudy had you asked,but were we not discussing the Israel.Saudis and other Criminal Despotic governments!!!!!!!!HA,HA,HA.ps Israels genocides go back over 2000 years,so your bias point was????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you know any Canaanites?  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...

Not these days because the Jews ELIMINATED this race of people...Are you STUPID OR WHAT,if you cannot handle the truth or piquant situations,you do tend to become a bit of a Bore,I suggest you read up on Jewish history,before posting in future,it will save face for you Mr Roudy.tor


----------



## Roudy

thetor said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you meant to say - gave it back to them.  The land belonged to the Jews before their return.  It's their land.
> 
> Extremist Jews?  I've never heard of an extremist Jew before.  Just like I've never hear of a jihadist Jew, a Jewish terrorist or a Jewish suicide bomber.
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Canaanites land actually....moreover they are Called Jewish Assassinators and Terrorists(remember 1948 and before and afterwards,re the Lovely Palestinians) and have a long history,you need to educate yourself in all things Jewish because what you spew makes you look the simple fool you are...anyhow Not all Jews like each other in fact they Detest each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannanites!  Ha ha ha. Astounding, the level of ignorance these Pali supporters have.
> 
> So all Muslims like each other?  Or did you miss all the Sunni vs Shiite genocides?  Start with Syria and go back 1400 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never disputed that fact Mr Roudy had you asked,but were we not discussing the Israel.Saudis and other Criminal Despotic governments!!!!!!!!HA,HA,HA.ps Israels genocides go back over 2000 years,so your bias point was????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you know any Canaanites?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not these days because the Jews ELIMINATED this race of people...Are you STUPID OR WHAT,if you cannot handle the truth or piquant situations,you do tend to become a bit of a Bore,I suggest you read up on Jewish history,before posting in future,it will save face for you.tor
Click to expand...

Actually they conquered and then mixed with the Canaanites, you idiot. 

Now that we're going back to events that did or did not occur over 4,000 years ago, how about you also confirm the story of Exodus...or do we get to pick and choose here?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## thetor

RoccoR said:


> RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, Shusha, _et al,_
> 
> Maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine Election Council? Strange that Arabs and Muslims would name an organization after a pagan Roman name first imposed on Jews and ancient Israel, and 500+ years before Muslims existed. Allah hates polytheists and can’t be too happy with pagan Roman palestine
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I suppose that the Allied Powers had used the regional name, common to the Mediterranean for a couple millennium or more.
> 
> Oddly enough, the Ottoman Empire did not use it as a Political Subdivision designation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> It is also noted that the Sykes-Picot agreement – Text/Non-UN document (May 1916) had no occasion to use the Territorial Name of Palestine.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

So what,every other map of the period does...you should make note of the names of the authors of the map,they are Jewish...I think we say no more  on this discredited carte,


----------



## thetor

Roudy said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Canaanites land actually....moreover they are Called Jewish Assassinators and Terrorists(remember 1948 and before and afterwards,re the Lovely Palestinians) and have a long history,you need to educate yourself in all things Jewish because what you spew makes you look the simple fool you are...anyhow Not all Jews like each other in fact they Detest each other
> 
> 
> 
> Cannanites!  Ha ha ha. Astounding, the level of ignorance these Pali supporters have.
> 
> So all Muslims like each other?  Or did you miss all the Sunni vs Shiite genocides?  Start with Syria and go back 1400 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never disputed that fact Mr Roudy had you asked,but were we not discussing the Israel.Saudis and other Criminal Despotic governments!!!!!!!!HA,HA,HA.ps Israels genocides go back over 2000 years,so your bias point was????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you know any Canaanites?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not these days because the Jews ELIMINATED this race of people...Are you STUPID OR WHAT,if you cannot handle the truth or piquant situations,you do tend to become a bit of a Bore,I suggest you read up on Jewish history,before posting in future,it will save face for you.tor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they conquered and then mixed with the Canaanites, you idiot.
> 
> Now that we're going back to events that did or did not occur over 4,000 years ago, how about you also confirm the story of Exodus...or do we get to pick and choose here?  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...

You are a Liar,Jews eliminated all the Male Canaanites,but taking some Canaanite women into the 10 Tribes,,,what you mean is you  Fkucked and abused these women and enslaved them,your word "MIXED" is like you a LIE,a FAKE...you must hate what your creed has become


----------



## Roudy

thetor said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cannanites!  Ha ha ha. Astounding, the level of ignorance these Pali supporters have.
> 
> So all Muslims like each other?  Or did you miss all the Sunni vs Shiite genocides?  Start with Syria and go back 1400 years.
> 
> 
> 
> I never disputed that fact Mr Roudy had you asked,but were we not discussing the Israel.Saudis and other Criminal Despotic governments!!!!!!!!HA,HA,HA.ps Israels genocides go back over 2000 years,so your bias point was????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you know any Canaanites?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not these days because the Jews ELIMINATED this race of people...Are you STUPID OR WHAT,if you cannot handle the truth or piquant situations,you do tend to become a bit of a Bore,I suggest you read up on Jewish history,before posting in future,it will save face for you.tor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they conquered and then mixed with the Canaanites, you idiot.
> 
> Now that we're going back to events that did or did not occur over 4,000 years ago, how about you also confirm the story of Exodus...or do we get to pick and choose here?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a Liar,Jews eliminated all the Male Canaanites,but taking some Canaanite women into the 10 Tribes,,,what you mean is you  Fkucked and abused these women and enslaved them,your word "MIXED" is like you a LIE,a FAKE...you must hate what your creed has become
Click to expand...

No you smelly sock, Jews mixed with the Cannanites, and..actually very proud of being a Jew, considering that Jews have been one of the most peaceful people throughout history, with so many contributions to humanity and civilization.


----------



## thetor

Roudy said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never disputed that fact Mr Roudy had you asked,but were we not discussing the Israel.Saudis and other Criminal Despotic governments!!!!!!!!HA,HA,HA.ps Israels genocides go back over 2000 years,so your bias point was????
> 
> 
> 
> So you know any Canaanites?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not these days because the Jews ELIMINATED this race of people...Are you STUPID OR WHAT,if you cannot handle the truth or piquant situations,you do tend to become a bit of a Bore,I suggest you read up on Jewish history,before posting in future,it will save face for you.tor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they conquered and then mixed with the Canaanites, you idiot.
> 
> Now that we're going back to events that did or did not occur over 4,000 years ago, how about you also confirm the story of Exodus...or do we get to pick and choose here?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a Liar,Jews eliminated all the Male Canaanites,but taking some Canaanite women into the 10 Tribes,,,what you mean is you  Fkucked and abused these women and enslaved them,your word "MIXED" is like you a LIE,a FAKE...you must hate what your creed has become
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you smelly sock....actually very proud of being a Jew, considering that Jews have been one of the most peaceful people throughout history, with so many contributions to humanity and civilization.
Click to expand...

You really are a  SAD BASTARDO ,and delusional


----------



## Roudy

thetor said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you know any Canaanites?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Not these days because the Jews ELIMINATED this race of people...Are you STUPID OR WHAT,if you cannot handle the truth or piquant situations,you do tend to become a bit of a Bore,I suggest you read up on Jewish history,before posting in future,it will save face for you.tor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they conquered and then mixed with the Canaanites, you idiot.
> 
> Now that we're going back to events that did or did not occur over 4,000 years ago, how about you also confirm the story of Exodus...or do we get to pick and choose here?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a Liar,Jews eliminated all the Male Canaanites,but taking some Canaanite women into the 10 Tribes,,,what you mean is you  Fkucked and abused these women and enslaved them,your word "MIXED" is like you a LIE,a FAKE...you must hate what your creed has become
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you smelly sock....actually very proud of being a Jew, considering that Jews have been one of the most peaceful people throughout history, with so many contributions to humanity and civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are a  SAD BASTARDO ,and delusional
Click to expand...

Yeah, kangaroo dung breath, we know who you are....:


----------



## thetor

Roudy said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not these days because the Jews ELIMINATED this race of people...Are you STUPID OR WHAT,if you cannot handle the truth or piquant situations,you do tend to become a bit of a Bore,I suggest you read up on Jewish history,before posting in future,it will save face for you.tor
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they conquered and then mixed with the Canaanites, you idiot.
> 
> Now that we're going back to events that did or did not occur over 4,000 years ago, how about you also confirm the story of Exodus...or do we get to pick and choose here?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a Liar,Jews eliminated all the Male Canaanites,but taking some Canaanite women into the 10 Tribes,,,what you mean is you  Fkucked and abused these women and enslaved them,your word "MIXED" is like you a LIE,a FAKE...you must hate what your creed has become
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you smelly sock....actually very proud of being a Jew, considering that Jews have been one of the most peaceful people throughout history, with so many contributions to humanity and civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are a  SAD BASTARDO ,and delusional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, kangaroo dung breath, we know who you are....:
Click to expand...

U


----------



## RoccoR

RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ thetor,,  _et al,_

I think it is a damn shame that, without any evidence at all, the source is discredited simply because it is Jewish.   Rarely have I seen such a blatant _ad Hominem_ attack.

*Ad Hominem*. (Attacking the person): This fallacy occurs when, instead of addressing someone's argument or position, you irrelevantly *attack* the person or some aspect of the person who is making the argument. The fallacious *attack* can also be direct to membership in a group or institution.​
I will give you multiple sources _(both narrative and Map)_.  Just in case you find someone else you want to impeach because they are Jewish.



thetor said:


> So what,every other map of the period does...you should make note of the names of the authors of the map,they are Jewish...I think we say no more  on this discredited carte,


*(COMMENT)
*
We are attempting to display the truth...   What we refer to today as Palestine, was, at the time of the Armistice of Mudros (1918) (Ottomans surrendered), was called the Vilayet of Beirut.  

    ​See:
*Beirut Vilayet*:  From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
*Today part of*



Lebanon



Israel



Syria



Palestine

*SOURCE:  DBpedia*​
The Vilayet of Beirut was a first-level administrative division (vilayet) of the Ottoman Empire. It was established from the coastal areas of the Syria Vilayet in 1888 as a recognition of the new-found importance of its then-booming capital, Beirut, which had experienced remarkable growth in the previous years — by 1907, Beirut handled 11 percent of the Ottoman Empire's international trade. I*t stretched from just north of Jaffa to the port city of Latakia. It was bounded by the Syria Vilayet to the east, the Aleppo Vilayet to the north, the autonomous Mutasarrifate of Jerusalem to the south and the Mediterranean Sea to the west.* At the beginning of the 20th century it reportedly had an area of 11,773 square miles (30,490 km2), while the preliminary results of the first Ottoman census of 1885 (published in 1908) gave the population as 533,500. The accuracy of the population figures ranges from "approximate" to "merely conjectural" depending on the region from which they were gathered. (en

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## thetor

RoccoR said:


> RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ thetor,,  _et al,_
> 
> I think it is a damn shame that, without any evidence at all, the source is discredited simply because it is Jewish.   Rarely have I seen such a blatant _ad Hominem_ attack.
> 
> *Ad Hominem*. (Attacking the person): This fallacy occurs when, instead of addressing someone's argument or position, you irrelevantly *attack* the person or some aspect of the person who is making the argument. The fallacious *attack* can also be direct to membership in a group or institution.​
> I will give you multiple sources _(both narrative and Map)_.  Just in case you find someone else you want to impeach because they are Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what,every other map of the period does...you should make note of the names of the authors of the map,they are Jewish...I think we say no more  on this discredited carte,
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> We are attempting to display the truth...   What we refer to today as Palestine, was, at the time of the Armistice of Mudros (1918) (Ottomans surrendered), was called the Vilayet of Beirut.
> 
> View attachment 153833 View attachment 153834 View attachment 153835 View attachment 153836​See:
> *Beirut Vilayet*:  From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Today part of*
> 
> 
> 
> Lebanon
> 
> 
> 
> Israel
> 
> 
> 
> Syria
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine
> 
> *SOURCE:  DBpedia*​
> The Vilayet of Beirut was a first-level administrative division (vilayet) of the Ottoman Empire. It was established from the coastal areas of the Syria Vilayet in 1888 as a recognition of the new-found importance of its then-booming capital, Beirut, which had experienced remarkable growth in the previous years — by 1907, Beirut handled 11 percent of the Ottoman Empire's international trade. I*t stretched from just north of Jaffa to the port city of Latakia. It was bounded by the Syria Vilayet to the east, the Aleppo Vilayet to the north, the autonomous Mutasarrifate of Jerusalem to the south and the Mediterranean Sea to the west.* At the beginning of the 20th century it reportedly had an area of 11,773 square miles (30,490 km2), while the preliminary results of the first Ottoman census of 1885 (published in 1908) gave the population as 533,500. The accuracy of the population figures ranges from "approximate" to "merely conjectural" depending on the region from which they were gathered. (en
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Your comment was unfair,I merely stated a fact,anyway you should note that these maps were "adapted" you were trying to make the point I believe and I apologise if I am wrong...that the wording of "PALESTINE" was absent so was by  the way any reference to Judea/Jews/Israel etc...The Ottomans only recorded these geographical divisions for economical and population reasons,any area/countries they ruled were often divided into sections because in their mind they wanted no trace of any previous mention,as this was now Ottoman Territory. I don't really understand the real reasoning of your post Rocco.

Turkey were very fortunate to have Ataturk as their first leader after the end of the Ottoman Empire...Now he was a Great man in history


----------



## RoccoR

RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ thetor,,  _et al,_

Most people miss some fundamental ideas.   It is like trying to do multiply numbers with exponents, but not knowing how to add. 



thetor said:


> Your comment was unfair,


*(COMMENT)*

No, I was not wrong.  



thetor said:


> that the wording of "PALESTINE" was absent so was by  the way any reference to Judea/Jews/Israel etc...


*(COMMENT)*

In the United States, as an example I like to use, the territory known as Appalachia and has its own defined terms.  I was born in Pittsburgh and technically, I am from the Eastern *Appalachian Region*.  Appalachia is 205,000 sq mi and covers 420 counties in 13 states.  The 420 Counties and 13 States are political subdivisions; with each states having all sovereign powers not otherwise enumerated and granted to the federal government.  In the US, you are a citizen of the United State, and a citizen of a State.  The entire territory for which the Mandate for Palestine (including Transjordan) is only 46,512 sq mi...

THE POINT is that for at least the last millennium, while there was a region called "Palestine," it did not have ability of the *state* to be independent and have autonomy and control over itself and its decisions.   In that respect, "Palestine" has very similar attributes as the example of "Appalachia."  Names such as Judea and Samaria are ancient names resurrected for political purposes.



thetor said:


> The Ottomans only recorded these geographical divisions for economical and population reasons,any area/countries they ruled were often divided into sections because in their mind they wanted no trace of any previous mention,as this was now Ottoman Territory.


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, this is a tactic used by many political entities over the last several Millennium.  Carthage, the former Yugoslavia was broken-up into more than a half dozen states _(Bosnia, Croatia, Macedonia, Serbia, Slovenia, and Montenegro)_, Rhodesia, Siam, The Former Soviet Union, and Zaire.  Most of these names will never be used again as a sovereign nation. 



thetor said:


> Turkey were very fortunate to have Ataturk as their first leader after the end of the Ottoman Empire...Now he was a Great man in history


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, Mustafa Kemal Atatürk was one of those rare leaders that emerge only once in a great while.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## thetor

RoccoR said:


> RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ thetor,,  _et al,_
> 
> Most people miss some fundamental ideas.   It is like trying to do multiply numbers with exponents, but not knowing how to add.
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment was unfair,
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> No, I was not wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the wording of "PALESTINE" was absent so was by  the way any reference to Judea/Jews/Israel etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In the United States, as an example I like to use, the territory known as Appalachia and has its own defined terms.  I was born in Pittsburgh and technically, I am from the Eastern *Appalachian Region*.  Appalachia is 205,000 sq mi and covers 420 counties in 13 states.  The 420 Counties and 13 States are political subdivisions; with each states having all sovereign powers not otherwise enumerated and granted to the federal government.  In the US, you are a citizen of the United State, and a citizen of a State.  The entire territory for which the Mandate for Palestine (including Transjordan) is only 46,512 sq mi...
> 
> THE POINT is that for at least the last millennium, while there was a region called "Palestine," it did not have ability of the *state* to be independent and have autonomy and control over itself and its decisions.   In that respect, "Palestine" has very similar attributes as the example of "Appalachia."  Names such as Judea and Samaria are ancient names resurrected for political purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottomans only recorded these geographical divisions for economical and population reasons,any area/countries they ruled were often divided into sections because in their mind they wanted no trace of any previous mention,as this was now Ottoman Territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes, this is a tactic used by many political entities over the last several Millennium.  Carthage, the former Yugoslavia was broken-up into more than a half dozen states _(Bosnia, Croatia, Macedonia, Serbia, Slovenia, and Montenegro)_, Rhodesia, Siam, The Former Soviet Union, and Zaire.  Most of these names will never be used again as a sovereign nation.
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey were very fortunate to have Ataturk as their first leader after the end of the Ottoman Empire...Now he was a Great man in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes, Mustafa Kemal Atatürk was one of those rare leaders that emerge only once in a great while.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Outstanding and Fair post Rocco,with Respect, Tor...ps I still think you were a little unfair to my previous post and after the demise of the Ottomans,the Palestinians could well have created a State/Country had it not been for the intervention of the Zionist Movement and the subsequent treatment of the Jewish people by the Germans/Nazis and others...Europe moreover wanted a solution to the "Jewish Problem" in which the European and British wanted to resolve.

The stars alighed sic for the Jews/Zionists at the expense of the Palestinians who had been promised this Land...in the end the Jews were more sophisticated and savvy in the political arena,with a little bribery with some UN Nation claimed the prize they so much desired.

People blame the Palestinians for not accepting the 1948 agreement,hindsight is a wonderful thing...But you have to realise that the Palestinians felt that they had been tricked out of Territory THEY had been promised.

The Terrorism.Murder and Excile,the raising of Palestinian Towns and Villages was from 1948 a Crime Against humanity....of all the peoples and after all they expierenced under the Nazis,one wonders why the Zionists/Jews treated the Palestinians in the manner they did and still do.


----------



## Shusha

thetor said:


> The Terrorism.Murder and Excile,the raising of Palestinian Towns and Villages was from 1948 a Crime Against humanity....of all the peoples and after all they expierenced under the Nazis,one wonders why the Zionists/Jews treated the Palestinians in the manner they did and still do.



There is no need to wonder why the Jewish people fought the Arabs in 1948.  The reasons are simple.  The Jewish people believed they have a right to exist and have self-determination and sovereignty and *safety* on their ancestral and historical lands. The Arabs refused them that right and began a violent, murderous war to kill them or remove (ethnically cleanse) them.  The Jewish people fought for their rights, the first time in history that the Jewish people successfully resisted those who would deny them and try to kill or remove them.  

Sure, you could claim that all wars are crimes against humanity.  You could also argue that wars are sometimes necessary (if horrific) in order to uphold human rights.


----------



## thetor

Shusha said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Terrorism.Murder and Excile,the raising of Palestinian Towns and Villages was from 1948 a Crime Against humanity....of all the peoples and after all they expierenced under the Nazis,one wonders why the Zionists/Jews treated the Palestinians in the manner they did and still do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need to wonder why the Jewish people fought the Arabs in 1948.  The reasons are simple.  The Jewish people believed they have a right to exist and have self-determination and sovereignty and *safety* on their ancestral and historical lands. The Arabs refused them that right and began a violent, murderous war to kill them or remove (ethnically cleanse) them.  The Jewish people fought for their rights, the first time in history that the Jewish people successfully resisted those who would deny them and try to kill or remove them.
> 
> Sure, you could claim that all wars are crimes against humanity.  You could also argue that wars are sometimes necessary (if horrific) in order to uphold human rights.
Click to expand...

I don't wonder Why,I fully understand....but I do wonder as does most of the world why such violent viciousness...by the was The Palestinians did allow Jews into Palestine from 1920 onwards...full stop


----------



## abi

louie888 said:


> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*


Ahhh, the infamous Louie who I keep see being referenced. I just read a bunch of his posts. It's funny that when a Jew comes on here and tells the truth that the zionists call him antisemitic. If you read his posts, you would see that he is nothing of the sort. He even posts from traditional Jewish teachings, from rabbis, and the words of many prominent Jewish sages. Click the link in his signature. I am in the middle of a whole new understanding, and I for one would like to thank this Louie for bringing us this information.

And how can the UN be antisemitic if it was they who gave Israel her "right to exist" in Palestine? Is the UN really antisemitic or is it that the zionists hate to see there beloved Israel as an apartheid regime? I see the answer as obvious.


----------



## rylah

abi said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, the infamous Louie who I keep see being referenced. I just read a bunch of his posts. It's funny that when a Jew comes on here and tells the truth that the zionists call him antisemitic. If you read his posts, you would see that he is nothing of the sort. He even posts from traditional Jewish teachings, from rabbis, and the words of many prominent Jewish sages. Click the link in his signature. I am in the middle of a whole new understanding, and I for one would like to thank this Louie for bringing us this information.
> 
> And how can the UN be antisemitic if it was they who gave Israel her "right to exist" in Palestine? Is the UN really antisemitic or is it that the zionists hate to see there beloved Israel as an apartheid regime? I see the answer as obvious.
Click to expand...


All he quotes were "rabbis" who never mentioned a verse from the Torah. 
All he ever posted was in* 180 degrees opposite to Judaism. *
And then he said he, and them were the only "real" Jews.

"Anti-semite" is a gentle word for such decietful haters.


----------



## Shusha

I wonder if Abi-Louie is sad that everyone thinks Ventura is Louie and is using this opportunity to stroke his/her own ego.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, Shusha, _et al,_
> 
> Maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine Election Council? Strange that Arabs and Muslims would name an organization after a pagan Roman name first imposed on Jews and ancient Israel, and 500+ years before Muslims existed. Allah hates polytheists and can’t be too happy with pagan Roman palestine
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I suppose that the Allied Powers had used the regional name, common to the Mediterranean for a couple millennium or more.
> 
> Oddly enough, the Ottoman Empire did not use it as a Political Subdivision designation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> It is also noted that the Sykes-Picot agreement – Text/Non-UN document (May 1916) had no occasion to use the Territorial Name of Palestine.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

So?


----------



## abi

Shusha said:


> I wonder if Abi-Louie is sad that everyone thinks Ventura is Louie and is using this opportunity to stroke his/her own ego.


Now there's a conspiracy theory to sink your teeth into, but why is it that any time a Jew is willing to put him or herself out there, that they become so hated by the zionists?

And why is it that the zionists just don't admit that yes, there certainly is apartheid under our regime? Again, a good start towards a solution.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

louie888 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
Click to expand...


Yawn..,, Always comes down to the fact that Israel has no right to exist. Where was “ Palestine” before 1967?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Debunking the Myth of Citizenship in the US & Israel*


----------



## JoelT1

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn..,, Always comes down to the fact that Israel has no right to exist. Where was “ Palestine” before 1967?
Click to expand...


Arabs cannot write or even say “palestine” in Arabic: No p


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Nicely presented fallacies.

The problem is not even with the strawmen arguments or basic arithmetic mistakes - but that people like him in the West give Palestinians an impression that employing Arafat tactics will get new results.

While the UN are so happy to blame Israel for the stink of their own doodoo,
certain Palestinian clans begin to realize that activists in the west, that pose as supporters, are merely using them - to fill their own pockets with UNRWA money.
*
Hebron ruling Arab family - Ja'abari clan representative * (translation begins 0:10)


----------



## Rambunctious

The UN? Tee hee hee hee ha ha ha ho ho ho ho ho tee tee teebuaaaaahahahahahahahahaheeheeheehahahahahaheeheehahahahahacough choke hahahahahaheeheeheeheeheehahahahahaha.........


----------



## montelatici

Rambunctious said:


> The UN? Tee hee hee hee ha ha ha ho ho ho ho ho tee tee teebuaaaaahahahahahahahahaheeheeheehahahahahaheeheehahahahahacough choke hahahahahaheeheeheeheeheehahahahahaha.........



Easy to understand why you support Israel.  It gives you hope for the setting up of a similar racist society in the U.S.  "Deep state" LOL


----------



## Rambunctious

montelatici said:


> Easy to understand why you support Israel. It gives you hope for the setting up of a similar racist society in the U.S. "Deep state" LOL


Almost as sad as it is sophomoric...My hope for America is the continued shrinking of the number of people that think and believe as you do...so far so good. If that is racist to you I think that is sad....how is being for the betterment of the US racist?
Israel is not going away...no matter how hard some bigots would like them to disappear they are here forever...
I can easily confidently and happily say that the progressive movement will not be here forever...


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid*

The third session of the Russell Tribunal on Palestine recently convened in Cape Town, South Africa. Its perhaps most controversial finding was that Israel applies a system of apartheid to the entire Palestinian people, including its own citizens. What is the significance of this finding, and what does it mean for civil society in Palestine and the Diaspora – and for Israel and its supporters? In this policy brief, Al-Shabaka Program Director Victor Kattan describes what apartheid means under international law, highlights the Tribunal’s findings, and explains its significance.

*The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid - Al-Shabaka*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid*
> 
> The third session of the Russell Tribunal on Palestine recently convened in Cape Town, South Africa. Its perhaps most controversial finding was that Israel applies a system of apartheid to the entire Palestinian people, including its own citizens. What is the significance of this finding, and what does it mean for civil society in Palestine and the Diaspora – and for Israel and its supporters? In this policy brief, Al-Shabaka Program Director Victor Kattan describes what apartheid means under international law, highlights the Tribunal’s findings, and explains its significance.
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid - Al-Shabaka*



Thanks. It’s gratifying to know Mr. Kattan addressed the systems of apartheid so prevalent in societies plagued by Islamic ideology.


----------



## theliq

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid*
> 
> The third session of the Russell Tribunal on Palestine recently convened in Cape Town, South Africa. Its perhaps most controversial finding was that Israel applies a system of apartheid to the entire Palestinian people, including its own citizens. What is the significance of this finding, and what does it mean for civil society in Palestine and the Diaspora – and for Israel and its supporters? In this policy brief, Al-Shabaka Program Director Victor Kattan describes what apartheid means under international law, highlights the Tribunal’s findings, and explains its significance.
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid - Al-Shabaka*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. It’s gratifying to know Mr. Kattan addressed the systems of apartheid so prevalent in societies plagued by Islamic ideology.
Click to expand...

ZIONISM IS DEATH


----------



## jillian

louie888 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
Click to expand...


I suppose hate filled anti-semites would feel that way


----------



## theliq

jillian said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose hate filled anti-semites would feel that way
Click to expand...

Wrong,Louise gave a considered opinion,her opinion ....but here you go again implying some how Louise was being Anti-Semitic....You Zionist Terrorist Cult members do this all the time to COWER FOLK.........considering All Zionist Trash are SYNTHETIC CONVERTS TO JUDAISM....YOU ARE NOT SEMITIC NOW OR EVER.....Only the Shepardic Jews(which Zionists are killing off in Israel) and the Palestinians are Semitic Peoples and only THEY HAVE DIRECT LINEAGE TO ABRAHAM.....FACT........NO ZIONIST CONVERT CAN EVER BE A SEMITIC PERSON,THEY TRY TO ENTWINE ZIONIST TERRORIST AND SEMITICISM AS THE SAME THING but it's Bullshit...........THEY ARE HABITUAL LIARS,DECIETFUL AND EQUATE TO HATE<<<FACT....steve..Louise,Jillian is a renown denier of the true and facts,in other words A Typical Zionist,never be cowerd or intimidated by her...she is one of the most dishonest and discredited posters on here,and that's saying something!!!!!!


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid*
> 
> The third session of the Russell Tribunal on Palestine recently convened in Cape Town, South Africa. Its perhaps most controversial finding was that Israel applies a system of apartheid to the entire Palestinian people, including its own citizens. What is the significance of this finding, and what does it mean for civil society in Palestine and the Diaspora – and for Israel and its supporters? In this policy brief, Al-Shabaka Program Director Victor Kattan describes what apartheid means under international law, highlights the Tribunal’s findings, and explains its significance.
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid - Al-Shabaka*


"Al Shbaka". Honestly do you have anything but propaganda garbage hit pieces on Israel by Muslims?  

You might as well give it up and start waving the white flag, the gig is up.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid*
> 
> The third session of the Russell Tribunal on Palestine recently convened in Cape Town, South Africa. Its perhaps most controversial finding was that Israel applies a system of apartheid to the entire Palestinian people, including its own citizens. What is the significance of this finding, and what does it mean for civil society in Palestine and the Diaspora – and for Israel and its supporters? In this policy brief, Al-Shabaka Program Director Victor Kattan describes what apartheid means under international law, highlights the Tribunal’s findings, and explains its significance.
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid - Al-Shabaka*
> 
> 
> 
> "Al Shbaka". Honestly do you have anything but propaganda garbage hit pieces on Israel by Muslims?
> 
> You might as well give it up and start waving the white flag, the gig is up.
Click to expand...

Typical propaganda ploy. Slime the source. Ignore the substance.


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose hate filled anti-semites would feel that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong,Louise gave a considered opinion,her opinion ....but here you go again implying some how Louise was being Anti-Semitic....You Zionist Terrorist Cult members do this all the time to COWER FOLK.........considering All Zionist Trash are SYNTHETIC CONVERTS TO JUDAISM....YOU ARE NOT SEMITIC NOW OR EVER.....Only the Shepardic Jews(which Zionists are killing off in Israel) and the Palestinians are Semitic Peoples and only THEY HAVE DIRECT LINEAGE TO ABRAHAM.....FACT........NO ZIONIST CONVERT CAN EVER BE A SEMITIC PERSON,THEY TRY TO ENTWINE ZIONIST TERRORIST AND SEMITICISM AS THE SAME THING but it's Bullshit...........THEY ARE HABITUAL LIARS,DECIETFUL AND EQUATE TO HATE<<<FACT....steve..Louise,Jillian is a renown denier of the true and facts,in other words A Typical Zionist,never be cowerd or intimidated by her...she is one of the most dishonest and discredited posters on here,and that's saying something!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Louise? I thought it was Louie, anyhow....Since you become such an expert on this topic when you get drunk out of your fookin' mind and then post antisemtic garbaggio like you just did, do synthetic Jews wear sweaters made of synthetic fibers or do they go with wool or cashmere?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid*
> 
> The third session of the Russell Tribunal on Palestine recently convened in Cape Town, South Africa. Its perhaps most controversial finding was that Israel applies a system of apartheid to the entire Palestinian people, including its own citizens. What is the significance of this finding, and what does it mean for civil society in Palestine and the Diaspora – and for Israel and its supporters? In this policy brief, Al-Shabaka Program Director Victor Kattan describes what apartheid means under international law, highlights the Tribunal’s findings, and explains its significance.
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid - Al-Shabaka*
> 
> 
> 
> "Al Shbaka". Honestly do you have anything but propaganda garbage hit pieces on Israel by Muslims?
> 
> You might as well give it up and start waving the white flag, the gig is up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical propaganda ploy. Slime the source. Ignore the substance.
Click to expand...

Al shabaka is the al site that is al filled with al propaganda and al baloney.  It all al lies and no al substance. Nobody takes your al Shiite al seriously.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid*
> 
> The third session of the Russell Tribunal on Palestine recently convened in Cape Town, South Africa. Its perhaps most controversial finding was that Israel applies a system of apartheid to the entire Palestinian people, including its own citizens. What is the significance of this finding, and what does it mean for civil society in Palestine and the Diaspora – and for Israel and its supporters? In this policy brief, Al-Shabaka Program Director Victor Kattan describes what apartheid means under international law, highlights the Tribunal’s findings, and explains its significance.
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid - Al-Shabaka*
> 
> 
> 
> "Al Shbaka". Honestly do you have anything but propaganda garbage hit pieces on Israel by Muslims?
> 
> You might as well give it up and start waving the white flag, the gig is up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical propaganda ploy. Slime the source. Ignore the substance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Al shabaka is the al site that is al filled with al propaganda and al baloney.  It all al lies and no al substance. Nobody takes your al Shiite al seriously.
Click to expand...

You don't know anything about it.


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose hate filled anti-semites would feel that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong,Louise gave a considered opinion,her opinion ....but here you go again implying some how Louise was being Anti-Semitic....You Zionist Terrorist Cult members do this all the time to COWER FOLK.........considering All Zionist Trash are SYNTHETIC CONVERTS TO JUDAISM....YOU ARE NOT SEMITIC NOW OR EVER.....Only the Shepardic Jews(which Zionists are killing off in Israel) and the Palestinians are Semitic Peoples and only THEY HAVE DIRECT LINEAGE TO ABRAHAM.....FACT........NO ZIONIST CONVERT CAN EVER BE A SEMITIC PERSON,THEY TRY TO ENTWINE ZIONIST TERRORIST AND SEMITICISM AS THE SAME THING but it's Bullshit...........THEY ARE HABITUAL LIARS,DECIETFUL AND EQUATE TO HATE<<<FACT....steve..Louise,Jillian is a renown denier of the true and facts,in other words A Typical Zionist,never be cowerd or intimidated by her...she is one of the most dishonest and discredited posters on here,and that's saying something!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Louise? I thought it was Louie, anyhow....Since you become such an expert on this topic when you get drunk out of your fookin' mind and then post antisemtic garbaggio like you just did, do synthetic Jews wear sweaters made of synthetic fibers or do they go with wool or cashmere?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.
Click to expand...

Neither or Neither Rouds just their Grey matter is full of Synthetic......STOP defending the indefensible please....You have a brain(of sorts LOL) so STOP IT and listen to Stevie....trust you and the family are well Rouds


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→  montelatici, et al,

Now this s confusion; if not strange.



montelatici said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UN? .
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to understand why you support Israel.  It gives you hope for the setting up of a similar racist society in the U.S.  "Deep state" LOL
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

✪  How is "supporting Israel" → related to a "racist society" → related to the "Deep State" (subverting the high moral standards of America)???

"Israel" (of 1948) age < century | whereas | "racism" is aged at > three millennium | whereas | The "Deep State," in broad terms, is a series of elite closed systems within the framework of the intelligence services, military, security, judiciary, and organized crime.

I don't see a connection here.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose hate filled anti-semites would feel that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong,Louise gave a considered opinion,her opinion ....but here you go again implying some how Louise was being Anti-Semitic....You Zionist Terrorist Cult members do this all the time to COWER FOLK.........considering All Zionist Trash are SYNTHETIC CONVERTS TO JUDAISM....YOU ARE NOT SEMITIC NOW OR EVER.....Only the Shepardic Jews(which Zionists are killing off in Israel) and the Palestinians are Semitic Peoples and only THEY HAVE DIRECT LINEAGE TO ABRAHAM.....FACT........NO ZIONIST CONVERT CAN EVER BE A SEMITIC PERSON,THEY TRY TO ENTWINE ZIONIST TERRORIST AND SEMITICISM AS THE SAME THING but it's Bullshit...........THEY ARE HABITUAL LIARS,DECIETFUL AND EQUATE TO HATE<<<FACT....steve..Louise,Jillian is a renown denier of the true and facts,in other words A Typical Zionist,never be cowerd or intimidated by her...she is one of the most dishonest and discredited posters on here,and that's saying something!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Louise? I thought it was Louie, anyhow....Since you become such an expert on this topic when you get drunk out of your fookin' mind and then post antisemtic garbaggio like you just did, do synthetic Jews wear sweaters made of synthetic fibers or do they go with wool or cashmere?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither or Neither Rouds just their Grey matter is full of Synthetic......STOP defending the indefensible please....You have a brain(of sorts LOL) so STOP IT and listen to Stevie....trust you and the family are well Rouds
Click to expand...

Ok Louise whatever you say, any Jew who is a Zionist is synthetic who wears sweaters made of synthetic fabrics.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid*
> 
> The third session of the Russell Tribunal on Palestine recently convened in Cape Town, South Africa. Its perhaps most controversial finding was that Israel applies a system of apartheid to the entire Palestinian people, including its own citizens. What is the significance of this finding, and what does it mean for civil society in Palestine and the Diaspora – and for Israel and its supporters? In this policy brief, Al-Shabaka Program Director Victor Kattan describes what apartheid means under international law, highlights the Tribunal’s findings, and explains its significance.
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid - Al-Shabaka*
> 
> 
> 
> "Al Shbaka". Honestly do you have anything but propaganda garbage hit pieces on Israel by Muslims?
> 
> You might as well give it up and start waving the white flag, the gig is up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical propaganda ploy. Slime the source. Ignore the substance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Al shabaka is the al site that is al filled with al propaganda and al baloney.  It all al lies and no al substance. Nobody takes your al Shiite al seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know anything about it.
Click to expand...

Let us know when you have anything other than Arab Pallywood propaganda and clips.


----------



## Shusha

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose hate filled anti-semites would feel that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong,Louise gave a considered opinion,her opinion ....but here you go again implying some how Louise was being Anti-Semitic....You Zionist Terrorist Cult members do this all the time to COWER FOLK.........considering All Zionist Trash are SYNTHETIC CONVERTS TO JUDAISM....YOU ARE NOT SEMITIC NOW OR EVER.....Only the Shepardic Jews(which Zionists are killing off in Israel) and the Palestinians are Semitic Peoples and only THEY HAVE DIRECT LINEAGE TO ABRAHAM.....FACT........NO ZIONIST CONVERT CAN EVER BE A SEMITIC PERSON,THEY TRY TO ENTWINE ZIONIST TERRORIST AND SEMITICISM AS THE SAME THING but it's Bullshit...........THEY ARE HABITUAL LIARS,DECIETFUL AND EQUATE TO HATE<<<FACT....steve..Louise,Jillian is a renown denier of the true and facts,in other words A Typical Zionist,never be cowerd or intimidated by her...she is one of the most dishonest and discredited posters on here,and that's saying something!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Louise? I thought it was Louie, anyhow....Since you become such an expert on this topic when you get drunk out of your fookin' mind and then post antisemtic garbaggio like you just did, do synthetic Jews wear sweaters made of synthetic fibers or do they go with wool or cashmere?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither or Neither Rouds just their Grey matter is full of Synthetic......STOP defending the indefensible please....You have a brain(of sorts LOL) so STOP IT and listen to Stevie....trust you and the family are well Rouds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Louise whatever you say, any Jew who is a Zionist is synthetic who wears sweaters made of synthetic fabrics.
Click to expand...


It IS a bit confusing, isn't it?  I mean if Sephardic Jews are REAL Jews (TM) does that mean they can be Zionists?  Are they permitted to be Zionists?  Or does being Zionist revert them to SYNTHETIC Jews?


----------



## theliq

Shusha said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose hate filled anti-semites would feel that way
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong,Louise gave a considered opinion,her opinion ....but here you go again implying some how Louise was being Anti-Semitic....You Zionist Terrorist Cult members do this all the time to COWER FOLK.........considering All Zionist Trash are SYNTHETIC CONVERTS TO JUDAISM....YOU ARE NOT SEMITIC NOW OR EVER.....Only the Shepardic Jews(which Zionists are killing off in Israel) and the Palestinians are Semitic Peoples and only THEY HAVE DIRECT LINEAGE TO ABRAHAM.....FACT........NO ZIONIST CONVERT CAN EVER BE A SEMITIC PERSON,THEY TRY TO ENTWINE ZIONIST TERRORIST AND SEMITICISM AS THE SAME THING but it's Bullshit...........THEY ARE HABITUAL LIARS,DECIETFUL AND EQUATE TO HATE<<<FACT....steve..Louise,Jillian is a renown denier of the true and facts,in other words A Typical Zionist,never be cowerd or intimidated by her...she is one of the most dishonest and discredited posters on here,and that's saying something!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Louise? I thought it was Louie, anyhow....Since you become such an expert on this topic when you get drunk out of your fookin' mind and then post antisemtic garbaggio like you just did, do synthetic Jews wear sweaters made of synthetic fibers or do they go with wool or cashmere?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither or Neither Rouds just their Grey matter is full of Synthetic......STOP defending the indefensible please....You have a brain(of sorts LOL) so STOP IT and listen to Stevie....trust you and the family are well Rouds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Louise whatever you say, any Jew who is a Zionist is synthetic who wears sweaters made of synthetic fabrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS a bit confusing, isn't it?  I mean if Sephardic Jews are REAL Jews (TM) does that mean they can be Zionists?  Are they permitted to be Zionists?  Or does being Zionist revert them to SYNTHETIC Jews?
Click to expand...


Confusing only to U
No Ultra or Original Shepardic would ever be a Zionist...THEY DETEST YOUR CULT....so keep throwing in the Red Herrings,No normal thinking person Trust these Nazi Collaborating Terrorist Zionists(Murderers of Jews & Palestinians)....Because YOU ARE LIARS AND SYNTHETIC(MAN MADE)PEOPLE.....You can call yourselves Jews but you AIN'T.................You have no Historical Right to be in Palestine only Real Jews and Palestinians do....THE ONLY SEMITIC PEOPLES ON EARTH......You Zionist Trash are not anything...please go back to where you came from,no one wants you here in the Holy Land because you are the most Unholy.


----------



## theliq

RoccoR said:


> RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  montelatici, et al,
> 
> Now this s confusion; if not strange.
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UN? .
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to understand why you support Israel.  It gives you hope for the setting up of a similar racist society in the U.S.  "Deep state" LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ✪  How is "supporting Israel" → related to a "racist society" → related to the "Deep State" (subverting the high moral standards of America)???
> 
> "Israel" (of 1948) age < century | whereas | "racism" is aged at > three millennium | whereas | The "Deep State," in broad terms, is a series of elite closed systems within the framework of the intelligence services, military, security, judiciary, and organized crime.
> 
> I don't see a connection here.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You should do better R,not good enough..steve


----------



## rylah

theliq said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong,Louise gave a considered opinion,her opinion ....but here you go again implying some how Louise was being Anti-Semitic....You Zionist Terrorist Cult members do this all the time to COWER FOLK.........considering All Zionist Trash are SYNTHETIC CONVERTS TO JUDAISM....YOU ARE NOT SEMITIC NOW OR EVER.....Only the Shepardic Jews(which Zionists are killing off in Israel) and the Palestinians are Semitic Peoples and only THEY HAVE DIRECT LINEAGE TO ABRAHAM.....FACT........NO ZIONIST CONVERT CAN EVER BE A SEMITIC PERSON,THEY TRY TO ENTWINE ZIONIST TERRORIST AND SEMITICISM AS THE SAME THING but it's Bullshit...........THEY ARE HABITUAL LIARS,DECIETFUL AND EQUATE TO HATE<<<FACT....steve..Louise,Jillian is a renown denier of the true and facts,in other words A Typical Zionist,never be cowerd or intimidated by her...she is one of the most dishonest and discredited posters on here,and that's saying something!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Louise? I thought it was Louie, anyhow....Since you become such an expert on this topic when you get drunk out of your fookin' mind and then post antisemtic garbaggio like you just did, do synthetic Jews wear sweaters made of synthetic fibers or do they go with wool or cashmere?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither or Neither Rouds just their Grey matter is full of Synthetic......STOP defending the indefensible please....You have a brain(of sorts LOL) so STOP IT and listen to Stevie....trust you and the family are well Rouds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Louise whatever you say, any Jew who is a Zionist is synthetic who wears sweaters made of synthetic fabrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS a bit confusing, isn't it?  I mean if Sephardic Jews are REAL Jews (TM) does that mean they can be Zionists?  Are they permitted to be Zionists?  Or does being Zionist revert them to SYNTHETIC Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confusing only to U
> No Ultra or Original Shepardic would ever be a Zionist...THEY DETEST YOUR CULT....so keep throwing in the Red Herrings,No normal thinking person Trust these Nazi Collaborating Terrorist Zionists(Murderers of Jews & Palestinians)....Because YOU ARE LIARS AND SYNTHETIC(MAN MADE)PEOPLE.....You can call yourselves Jews but you AIN'T.................You have no Historical Right to be in Palestine only Real Jews and Palestinians do....THE ONLY SEMITIC PEOPLES ON EARTH......You Zionist Trash are not anything...please go back to where you came from,no one wants you here in the Holy Land because you are the most Unholy.
Click to expand...

 _"man made people"_

Q. Is that why Zionism started with the Sephardi rabbis?


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Louise? I thought it was Louie, anyhow....Since you become such an expert on this topic when you get drunk out of your fookin' mind and then post antisemtic garbaggio like you just did, do synthetic Jews wear sweaters made of synthetic fibers or do they go with wool or cashmere?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither or Neither Rouds just their Grey matter is full of Synthetic......STOP defending the indefensible please....You have a brain(of sorts LOL) so STOP IT and listen to Stevie....trust you and the family are well Rouds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Louise whatever you say, any Jew who is a Zionist is synthetic who wears sweaters made of synthetic fabrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS a bit confusing, isn't it?  I mean if Sephardic Jews are REAL Jews (TM) does that mean they can be Zionists?  Are they permitted to be Zionists?  Or does being Zionist revert them to SYNTHETIC Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confusing only to U
> No Ultra or Original Shepardic would ever be a Zionist...THEY DETEST YOUR CULT....so keep throwing in the Red Herrings,No normal thinking person Trust these Nazi Collaborating Terrorist Zionists(Murderers of Jews & Palestinians)....Because YOU ARE LIARS AND SYNTHETIC(MAN MADE)PEOPLE.....You can call yourselves Jews but you AIN'T.................You have no Historical Right to be in Palestine only Real Jews and Palestinians do....THE ONLY SEMITIC PEOPLES ON EARTH......You Zionist Trash are not anything...please go back to where you came from,no one wants you here in the Holy Land because you are the most Unholy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Zionism started with the Sephardi and Iraqi rabbis?
Click to expand...

huh.......Try an Athiest,gay<Synthetic from London called Hertzel..........you fool>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>repeating


----------



## rylah

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither or Neither Rouds just their Grey matter is full of Synthetic......STOP defending the indefensible please....You have a brain(of sorts LOL) so STOP IT and listen to Stevie....trust you and the family are well Rouds
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Louise whatever you say, any Jew who is a Zionist is synthetic who wears sweaters made of synthetic fabrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS a bit confusing, isn't it?  I mean if Sephardic Jews are REAL Jews (TM) does that mean they can be Zionists?  Are they permitted to be Zionists?  Or does being Zionist revert them to SYNTHETIC Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confusing only to U
> No Ultra or Original Shepardic would ever be a Zionist...THEY DETEST YOUR CULT....so keep throwing in the Red Herrings,No normal thinking person Trust these Nazi Collaborating Terrorist Zionists(Murderers of Jews & Palestinians)....Because YOU ARE LIARS AND SYNTHETIC(MAN MADE)PEOPLE.....You can call yourselves Jews but you AIN'T.................You have no Historical Right to be in Palestine only Real Jews and Palestinians do....THE ONLY SEMITIC PEOPLES ON EARTH......You Zionist Trash are not anything...please go back to where you came from,no one wants you here in the Holy Land because you are the most Unholy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Zionism started with the Sephardi and Iraqi rabbis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh.......Try an Athiest,gay<Synthetic from London called Hertzel..........you fool>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>repeating
Click to expand...


Everyday learn something new:


*Yehuda Aryeh Leon Bibas* (or *Judah Bibas*) (Hebrew: יהודה אריה ליאון ביבאס‎) (c.1789—April 6, 1852) was a Sephardic rabbi, the rabbi of Corfu and was the first of the precursors of modern Zionism.

Bibas was born in Gibraltar to Sephardi Jews who were descendants of Jews expelled from Spain and had settled in North Africa. One of his maternal ancestors was Chaim ibn Attar. His father came from a line of Rabbis in Tétouan that emigrated to Gibraltar in 1859 after a pogrom against the Jews that followed the invasion of the city by Spain. Bibas studied as a child in Gibraltar and after the death of his father he moved to Livorno to live with his grandfather. Livorno had a very prestigious and educated Jewish community. Bibas received in Livorno most of his Jewish and secular education, including his title as a physician. He then returned to Gibraltar where he established himself as the Rosh yeshiva. His Yeshiba was attended by students from England, Italy and North Africa. In 1810 he came to London, where he met with the famous Jewish activist and philanthropist Sir Moses Montefiore. Rabbi Yehuda Bibas was fluent in English, Italian, Spanish and Hebrew, and he was a rabbi and a Physician. In 1831, Bibas was appointed as the Chief rabbi of Corfu.[1]
Yehuda Bibas - Wikipedia


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong,Louise gave a considered opinion,her opinion ....but here you go again implying some how Louise was being Anti-Semitic....You Zionist Terrorist Cult members do this all the time to COWER FOLK.........considering All Zionist Trash are SYNTHETIC CONVERTS TO JUDAISM....YOU ARE NOT SEMITIC NOW OR EVER.....Only the Shepardic Jews(which Zionists are killing off in Israel) and the Palestinians are Semitic Peoples and only THEY HAVE DIRECT LINEAGE TO ABRAHAM.....FACT........NO ZIONIST CONVERT CAN EVER BE A SEMITIC PERSON,THEY TRY TO ENTWINE ZIONIST TERRORIST AND SEMITICISM AS THE SAME THING but it's Bullshit...........THEY ARE HABITUAL LIARS,DECIETFUL AND EQUATE TO HATE<<<FACT....steve..Louise,Jillian is a renown denier of the true and facts,in other words A Typical Zionist,never be cowerd or intimidated by her...she is one of the most dishonest and discredited posters on here,and that's saying something!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Louise? I thought it was Louie, anyhow....Since you become such an expert on this topic when you get drunk out of your fookin' mind and then post antisemtic garbaggio like you just did, do synthetic Jews wear sweaters made of synthetic fibers or do they go with wool or cashmere?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither or Neither Rouds just their Grey matter is full of Synthetic......STOP defending the indefensible please....You have a brain(of sorts LOL) so STOP IT and listen to Stevie....trust you and the family are well Rouds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Louise whatever you say, any Jew who is a Zionist is synthetic who wears sweaters made of synthetic fabrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS a bit confusing, isn't it?  I mean if Sephardic Jews are REAL Jews (TM) does that mean they can be Zionists?  Are they permitted to be Zionists?  Or does being Zionist revert them to SYNTHETIC Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confusing only to U
> No Ultra or Original Shepardic would ever be a Zionist...THEY DETEST YOUR CULT....so keep throwing in the Red Herrings,No normal thinking person Trust these Nazi Collaborating Terrorist Zionists(Murderers of Jews & Palestinians)....Because YOU ARE LIARS AND SYNTHETIC(MAN MADE)PEOPLE.....You can call yourselves Jews but you AIN'T.................You have no Historical Right to be in Palestine only Real Jews and Palestinians do....THE ONLY SEMITIC PEOPLES ON EARTH......You Zionist Trash are not anything...please go back to where you came from,no one wants you here in the Holy Land because you are the most Unholy.
Click to expand...

Louise, Louise, Louise...now you're really blabbering nonsense, there hasn't been a single Sephardic or Mizrahi Jew that I've met that HASN'T been a Zionist...in my entire life!


----------



## flacaltenn

P F Tinmore said:


> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid*
> 
> The third session of the Russell Tribunal on Palestine recently convened in Cape Town, South Africa. Its perhaps most controversial finding was that Israel applies a system of apartheid to the entire Palestinian people, including its own citizens. What is the significance of this finding, and what does it mean for civil society in Palestine and the Diaspora – and for Israel and its supporters? In this policy brief, Al-Shabaka Program Director Victor Kattan describes what apartheid means under international law, highlights the Tribunal’s findings, and explains its significance.
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid - Al-Shabaka*



Sorry.. The term Apartheid simply does NOT apply until you show us MANY Palestinians that WANT to be Israeli citizens with Israeli rights. You won't find many.. Or -- if you find a couple hundred and publicly identify them, they will be shunned by the MAJORITY of Palestinians. 

They simply DO NOT want live with Israeli rights. They WANT their own law and govt. That's NOT Apartheid by any definition.. Waste of your time and a non-starter for Palestinians asking for something they really don't want...


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Louise? I thought it was Louie, anyhow....Since you become such an expert on this topic when you get drunk out of your fookin' mind and then post antisemtic garbaggio like you just did, do synthetic Jews wear sweaters made of synthetic fibers or do they go with wool or cashmere?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither or Neither Rouds just their Grey matter is full of Synthetic......STOP defending the indefensible please....You have a brain(of sorts LOL) so STOP IT and listen to Stevie....trust you and the family are well Rouds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Louise whatever you say, any Jew who is a Zionist is synthetic who wears sweaters made of synthetic fabrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS a bit confusing, isn't it?  I mean if Sephardic Jews are REAL Jews (TM) does that mean they can be Zionists?  Are they permitted to be Zionists?  Or does being Zionist revert them to SYNTHETIC Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confusing only to U
> No Ultra or Original Shepardic would ever be a Zionist...THEY DETEST YOUR CULT....so keep throwing in the Red Herrings,No normal thinking person Trust these Nazi Collaborating Terrorist Zionists(Murderers of Jews & Palestinians)....Because YOU ARE LIARS AND SYNTHETIC(MAN MADE)PEOPLE.....You can call yourselves Jews but you AIN'T.................You have no Historical Right to be in Palestine only Real Jews and Palestinians do....THE ONLY SEMITIC PEOPLES ON EARTH......You Zionist Trash are not anything...please go back to where you came from,no one wants you here in the Holy Land because you are the most Unholy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Louise, Louise, Louise...now you're really blabbering nonsense, there hasn't been a single Sephardic or Mizrahi Jew that I've met that HASN'T been a Zionist...in my entire life!
Click to expand...

Then you have never been to Israel or New York,London,Paradise Have you Dim Wit or your SLACKY SHU,shu


----------



## theliq

flacaltenn said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid*
> 
> The third session of the Russell Tribunal on Palestine recently convened in Cape Town, South Africa. Its perhaps most controversial finding was that Israel applies a system of apartheid to the entire Palestinian people, including its own citizens. What is the significance of this finding, and what does it mean for civil society in Palestine and the Diaspora – and for Israel and its supporters? In this policy brief, Al-Shabaka Program Director Victor Kattan describes what apartheid means under international law, highlights the Tribunal’s findings, and explains its significance.
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid - Al-Shabaka*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.. The term Apartheid simply does NOT apply until you show us MANY Palestinians that WANT to be Israeli citizens with Israeli rights. You won't find many.. Or -- if you find a couple hundred and publicly identify them, they will be shunned by the MAJORITY of Palestinians.
> 
> They simply DO NOT want live with Israeli rights. They WANT their own law and govt. That's NOT Apartheid by any definition.. Waste of your time and a non-starter for Palestinians asking for something they really don't want...
Click to expand...

Stop being ridiculous Flacc,of course there is Racism,and Apartheid against Palestinians and others living in Israel.....cut out the Bullshit you ate reading in the Zionist Manifesto you are keeping under your pillow...steve....APARTHEID<<<<<>>>>>>THE SYSTEM OF SEGREGATION OR DISCRIMINATION ON GROUNDS OF RACE OR RELIGION.........are you still using the Bubble Pipe the Zionists gave you?????Stop it,it is making your Mind Shallow...my friend


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Louise whatever you say, any Jew who is a Zionist is synthetic who wears sweaters made of synthetic fabrics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It IS a bit confusing, isn't it?  I mean if Sephardic Jews are REAL Jews (TM) does that mean they can be Zionists?  Are they permitted to be Zionists?  Or does being Zionist revert them to SYNTHETIC Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confusing only to U
> No Ultra or Original Shepardic would ever be a Zionist...THEY DETEST YOUR CULT....so keep throwing in the Red Herrings,No normal thinking person Trust these Nazi Collaborating Terrorist Zionists(Murderers of Jews & Palestinians)....Because YOU ARE LIARS AND SYNTHETIC(MAN MADE)PEOPLE.....You can call yourselves Jews but you AIN'T.................You have no Historical Right to be in Palestine only Real Jews and Palestinians do....THE ONLY SEMITIC PEOPLES ON EARTH......You Zionist Trash are not anything...please go back to where you came from,no one wants you here in the Holy Land because you are the most Unholy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Zionism started with the Sephardi and Iraqi rabbis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh.......Try an Athiest,gay<Synthetic from London called Hertzel..........you fool>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>repeating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyday learn something new:
> 
> 
> *Yehuda Aryeh Leon Bibas* (or *Judah Bibas*) (Hebrew: יהודה אריה ליאון ביבאס‎) (c.1789—April 6, 1852) was a Sephardic rabbi, the rabbi of Corfu and was the first of the precursors of modern Zionism.
> 
> Bibas was born in Gibraltar to Sephardi Jews who were descendants of Jews expelled from Spain and had settled in North Africa. One of his maternal ancestors was Chaim ibn Attar. His father came from a line of Rabbis in Tétouan that emigrated to Gibraltar in 1859 after a pogrom against the Jews that followed the invasion of the city by Spain. Bibas studied as a child in Gibraltar and after the death of his father he moved to Livorno to live with his grandfather. Livorno had a very prestigious and educated Jewish community. Bibas received in Livorno most of his Jewish and secular education, including his title as a physician. He then returned to Gibraltar where he established himself as the Rosh yeshiva. His Yeshiba was attended by students from England, Italy and North Africa. In 1810 he came to London, where he met with the famous Jewish activist and philanthropist Sir Moses Montefiore. Rabbi Yehuda Bibas was fluent in English, Italian, Spanish and Hebrew, and he was a rabbi and a Physician. In 1831, Bibas was appointed as the Chief rabbi of Corfu.[1]
> Yehuda Bibas - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

expelled by CHRISTIANS,....Rylah.....Ability to educated as a Physician courtesy of the islamists....tetouan a Moorish Town who gave Jews sanctuary in todays Morrocco as they did in Gibralter,Spain until the Chirstians arrived then to Istanbul>>>>ALL ARABIC/ISLAMIC NATIONS AT THE TIME...STEVE


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither or Neither Rouds just their Grey matter is full of Synthetic......STOP defending the indefensible please....You have a brain(of sorts LOL) so STOP IT and listen to Stevie....trust you and the family are well Rouds
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Louise whatever you say, any Jew who is a Zionist is synthetic who wears sweaters made of synthetic fabrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS a bit confusing, isn't it?  I mean if Sephardic Jews are REAL Jews (TM) does that mean they can be Zionists?  Are they permitted to be Zionists?  Or does being Zionist revert them to SYNTHETIC Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confusing only to U
> No Ultra or Original Shepardic would ever be a Zionist...THEY DETEST YOUR CULT....so keep throwing in the Red Herrings,No normal thinking person Trust these Nazi Collaborating Terrorist Zionists(Murderers of Jews & Palestinians)....Because YOU ARE LIARS AND SYNTHETIC(MAN MADE)PEOPLE.....You can call yourselves Jews but you AIN'T.................You have no Historical Right to be in Palestine only Real Jews and Palestinians do....THE ONLY SEMITIC PEOPLES ON EARTH......You Zionist Trash are not anything...please go back to where you came from,no one wants you here in the Holy Land because you are the most Unholy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Louise, Louise, Louise...now you're really blabbering nonsense, there hasn't been a single Sephardic or Mizrahi Jew that I've met that HASN'T been a Zionist...in my entire life!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you have never been to Israel or New York,London,Paradise Have you Dim Wit or your SLACKY SHU,shu
Click to expand...

Yup...Never been to Israel...only been there eight times, lived there for a while,  and been all over the world, including London, Paris, Rome, etc.


----------



## flacaltenn

theliq said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid*
> 
> The third session of the Russell Tribunal on Palestine recently convened in Cape Town, South Africa. Its perhaps most controversial finding was that Israel applies a system of apartheid to the entire Palestinian people, including its own citizens. What is the significance of this finding, and what does it mean for civil society in Palestine and the Diaspora – and for Israel and its supporters? In this policy brief, Al-Shabaka Program Director Victor Kattan describes what apartheid means under international law, highlights the Tribunal’s findings, and explains its significance.
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid - Al-Shabaka*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.. The term Apartheid simply does NOT apply until you show us MANY Palestinians that WANT to be Israeli citizens with Israeli rights. You won't find many.. Or -- if you find a couple hundred and publicly identify them, they will be shunned by the MAJORITY of Palestinians.
> 
> They simply DO NOT want live with Israeli rights. They WANT their own law and govt. That's NOT Apartheid by any definition.. Waste of your time and a non-starter for Palestinians asking for something they really don't want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop being ridiculous Flacc,of course there is Racism,and Apartheid against Palestinians and others living in Israel.....cut out the Bullshit you ate reading in the Zionist Manifesto you are keeping under your pillow...steve....APARTHEID<<<<<>>>>>>THE SYSTEM OF SEGREGATION OR DISCRIMINATION ON GROUNDS OF RACE OR RELIGION.........are you still using the Bubble Pipe the Zionists gave you?????Stop it,it is making your Mind Shallow...my friend
Click to expand...


It's not segregation if the folks being segregated don't accept and don't WANT to be citizens of your country. It's simply an occupation.. Simple man... There is NO DESIRE on the part of Palestinians to be subject to Israeli law. Therefore they are not being denied. You're thinking with your heart. Not the SAME HEART of the Pali people..  It what YOU want.. Not necessarily what THEY want... 

SHOW ME Palestinians that want to be subject to Israeli law and rights that you SAY --- they are being denied..  Introduce me.. 

But you're OK.. Hearts and minds are BOTH important. You be the heart. I'll be the mind..


----------



## P F Tinmore

flacaltenn said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid*
> 
> The third session of the Russell Tribunal on Palestine recently convened in Cape Town, South Africa. Its perhaps most controversial finding was that Israel applies a system of apartheid to the entire Palestinian people, including its own citizens. What is the significance of this finding, and what does it mean for civil society in Palestine and the Diaspora – and for Israel and its supporters? In this policy brief, Al-Shabaka Program Director Victor Kattan describes what apartheid means under international law, highlights the Tribunal’s findings, and explains its significance.
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid - Al-Shabaka*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.. The term Apartheid simply does NOT apply until you show us MANY Palestinians that WANT to be Israeli citizens with Israeli rights. You won't find many.. Or -- if you find a couple hundred and publicly identify them, they will be shunned by the MAJORITY of Palestinians.
> 
> They simply DO NOT want live with Israeli rights. They WANT their own law and govt. That's NOT Apartheid by any definition.. Waste of your time and a non-starter for Palestinians asking for something they really don't want...
Click to expand...

You are deflecting the violations of Israel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid*
> 
> The third session of the Russell Tribunal on Palestine recently convened in Cape Town, South Africa. Its perhaps most controversial finding was that Israel applies a system of apartheid to the entire Palestinian people, including its own citizens. What is the significance of this finding, and what does it mean for civil society in Palestine and the Diaspora – and for Israel and its supporters? In this policy brief, Al-Shabaka Program Director Victor Kattan describes what apartheid means under international law, highlights the Tribunal’s findings, and explains its significance.
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid - Al-Shabaka*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.. The term Apartheid simply does NOT apply until you show us MANY Palestinians that WANT to be Israeli citizens with Israeli rights. You won't find many.. Or -- if you find a couple hundred and publicly identify them, they will be shunned by the MAJORITY of Palestinians.
> 
> They simply DO NOT want live with Israeli rights. They WANT their own law and govt. That's NOT Apartheid by any definition.. Waste of your time and a non-starter for Palestinians asking for something they really don't want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are deflecting the violations of Israel.
Click to expand...


What violations?


----------



## flacaltenn

P F Tinmore said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid*
> 
> The third session of the Russell Tribunal on Palestine recently convened in Cape Town, South Africa. Its perhaps most controversial finding was that Israel applies a system of apartheid to the entire Palestinian people, including its own citizens. What is the significance of this finding, and what does it mean for civil society in Palestine and the Diaspora – and for Israel and its supporters? In this policy brief, Al-Shabaka Program Director Victor Kattan describes what apartheid means under international law, highlights the Tribunal’s findings, and explains its significance.
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid - Al-Shabaka*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.. The term Apartheid simply does NOT apply until you show us MANY Palestinians that WANT to be Israeli citizens with Israeli rights. You won't find many.. Or -- if you find a couple hundred and publicly identify them, they will be shunned by the MAJORITY of Palestinians.
> 
> They simply DO NOT want live with Israeli rights. They WANT their own law and govt. That's NOT Apartheid by any definition.. Waste of your time and a non-starter for Palestinians asking for something they really don't want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are deflecting the violations of Israel.
Click to expand...


You have no freaking idea what Palestinians really WANT. They DO NOT want to be subject to Israeli law or have Israeli rights. THey ABHOR much of the freedom that Israelis enjoy.. They consider it decadent and sacreligious.. 

They have HUMAN RIGHTS..  But NOT Citizenship Rights.


----------



## RoccoR

BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

The Russell Tribunal is as old as The Vietnam War, dating back to the mid-1960's.  It started out to be an Anti-War platform, but (like Dr Who) has gone through some significant changes.  It is popularized by the *Bandwagon Effect*, and plays largely on brand name and party loyalty.  The organizers try and get as many talented and notable personalities to discuss a topic; with outcomes often rejected simply because these talented and notable personalities arguing that something the allegation of "apartheid" is correct or true because an expert in an unrelated area says so.

Article I
1. The  States Parties to t*he present Convention* declare that apartheid is  a crime against
humanity and that inhuman acts resulting from the policies and practices of apartheid and
similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination, as defined in article II of
the Convention, are crimes violating the principles of international law, in particular the
purposes and principles of the Charter of the United Nations, and constituting a serious threat
to international peace and security.

Article 7 • Crimes against humanity
• Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court •
The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those
referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized
regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any
other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining
that regime;

Article 22
_Nullum crimen sine lege_
• Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court •
The definition of a crime shall be strictly construed and shall not be extended by
analogy. In case of ambiguity, the definition shall be interpreted in favour of the
person being investigated, prosecuted or convicted.


P F Tinmore said:


> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid*
> 
> The third session of the Russell Tribunal on Palestine recently convened in Cape Town, South Africa. Its perhaps most controversial finding was that Israel applies a system of apartheid to the entire Palestinian people, including its own citizens. What is the significance of this finding, and what does it mean for civil society in Palestine and the Diaspora – and for Israel and its supporters? In this policy brief, Al-Shabaka Program Director Victor Kattan describes what apartheid means under international law, highlights the Tribunal’s findings, and explains its significance.
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid - Al-Shabaka*


*(COMMENT)*

You will have no doubt observed the the "Tribunal's Findings" say:  "The RToP concluded that “Israel subjects the Palestinian people to an institutionalized regime of domination _amounting to apartheid _as defined under international law.”  Under Artle 22, supra, it either is - or - is not "apartheid."  There is no "amount to."

*See:  The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid*
by Victor Kattan on November 23, 2011​You will also note that the UN revoked the decision that "zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination 10 November 1975."   (A/RES/46/86 REVOCATION 3379 (XXX) 16 December 1991)  This is an important factor in the evaluation.

This rigged 3-day Kangaroo Court of September 2014 are merely another vehicle to restate the same outcomes by the several household anti-Israeli notables.

Most Respectfully,
R​


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Louise whatever you say, any Jew who is a Zionist is synthetic who wears sweaters made of synthetic fabrics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It IS a bit confusing, isn't it?  I mean if Sephardic Jews are REAL Jews (TM) does that mean they can be Zionists?  Are they permitted to be Zionists?  Or does being Zionist revert them to SYNTHETIC Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confusing only to U
> No Ultra or Original Shepardic would ever be a Zionist...THEY DETEST YOUR CULT....so keep throwing in the Red Herrings,No normal thinking person Trust these Nazi Collaborating Terrorist Zionists(Murderers of Jews & Palestinians)....Because YOU ARE LIARS AND SYNTHETIC(MAN MADE)PEOPLE.....You can call yourselves Jews but you AIN'T.................You have no Historical Right to be in Palestine only Real Jews and Palestinians do....THE ONLY SEMITIC PEOPLES ON EARTH......You Zionist Trash are not anything...please go back to where you came from,no one wants you here in the Holy Land because you are the most Unholy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Louise, Louise, Louise...now you're really blabbering nonsense, there hasn't been a single Sephardic or Mizrahi Jew that I've met that HASN'T been a Zionist...in my entire life!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you have never been to Israel or New York,London,Paradise Have you Dim Wit or your SLACKY SHU,shu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup...Never been to Israel...only been there eight times, lived there for a while,  and been all over the world, including London, Paris, Rome, etc.
Click to expand...

Join the club


----------



## theliq

flacaltenn said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid*
> 
> The third session of the Russell Tribunal on Palestine recently convened in Cape Town, South Africa. Its perhaps most controversial finding was that Israel applies a system of apartheid to the entire Palestinian people, including its own citizens. What is the significance of this finding, and what does it mean for civil society in Palestine and the Diaspora – and for Israel and its supporters? In this policy brief, Al-Shabaka Program Director Victor Kattan describes what apartheid means under international law, highlights the Tribunal’s findings, and explains its significance.
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid - Al-Shabaka*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.. The term Apartheid simply does NOT apply until you show us MANY Palestinians that WANT to be Israeli citizens with Israeli rights. You won't find many.. Or -- if you find a couple hundred and publicly identify them, they will be shunned by the MAJORITY of Palestinians.
> 
> They simply DO NOT want live with Israeli rights. They WANT their own law and govt. That's NOT Apartheid by any definition.. Waste of your time and a non-starter for Palestinians asking for something they really don't want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop being ridiculous Flacc,of course there is Racism,and Apartheid against Palestinians and others living in Israel.....cut out the Bullshit you ate reading in the Zionist Manifesto you are keeping under your pillow...steve....APARTHEID<<<<<>>>>>>THE SYSTEM OF SEGREGATION OR DISCRIMINATION ON GROUNDS OF RACE OR RELIGION.........are you still using the Bubble Pipe the Zionists gave you?????Stop it,it is making your Mind Shallow...my friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not segregation if the folks being segregated don't accept and don't WANT to be citizens of your country. It's simply an occupation.. Simple man... There is NO DESIRE on the part of Palestinians to be subject to Israeli law. Therefore they are not being denied. You're thinking with your heart. Not the SAME HEART of the Pali people..  It what YOU want.. Not necessarily what THEY want...
> 
> SHOW ME Palestinians that want to be subject to Israeli law and rights that you SAY --- they are being denied..  Introduce me..
> 
> But you're OK.. Hearts and minds are BOTH important. You be the heart. I'll be the mind..
Click to expand...

Look Flacc,Palestinians in Israel DO NOT HAVE THE SAME RIGHTS and are discriminated against.. AS JEWS...the Palestinians there have been Generations in the Holy Land..Some two-bit Zionist Trash who have been there 2 minutes get housing,cash need i go on....so i will oppose your taudrey comment because you are talking complete SHIT...but still Love you man,no matter what..steve


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→  theliq, et al,




   First a couple key facts to keep in mind.

✪  To say someone is Arab-Israeli means that they are an Israeli citizen of an ethno-nationalist grouping descended from a people that _(at least at one time)_ Hebrew, Arabic, and Aramaic; and originated from the Arabian peninsula.

✪  To say someone is a Jewish Israeli citizen - is to say that person is part of an ethno-religious grouping, descended in part, from the Israelites, or Hebrews, of the Ancient Near and Middle East.​
As you might has guessed, to say someone is Palestinian is to say that someone is a regional character, but does not tie them to either a specific religion, nationality, or cultural association.

So → there is no real Palestinian-Israeli.  They are an Arab-Israeli citizen.  Saying Arab does not define a religion or a specific nationality, and to say Israeli does not define either a specific religion or the descendant linage.



theliq said:


> Palestinians in Israel DO NOT HAVE THE SAME RIGHTS and are discriminated against.. AS JEWS...the Palestinians there have been Generations in the Holy Land..Some two-bit Zionist Trash who have been there 2 minutes get housing,cash need i go on....so i will oppose your taudrey comment because you are talking complete SHIT...but still Love you man,no matter what..steve


*(COMMENT)*

There are very few differences, of any super significant consequences; of course what I _(a non-Israeli)_ might think is insignificant may vary to what an Israeli might consider insignificant.  But, I suspect that there are some.  Having said that, most nations go through growing pains.  The US is still going through some pains.  Israel is going through a steady barrage of allegations and changes while still fending-off the talons anti-Israeli and anti-Semitic forces which continuously challenge Israel for its independence, sovereignty, and territorial integrity.


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  theliq, et al,
> 
> View attachment 174342   First a couple key facts to keep in mind.
> 
> ✪  To say someone is Arab-Israeli means that they are an Israeli citizen of an ethno-nationalist grouping descended from a people that _(at least at one time)_ Hebrew, Arabic, and Aramaic; and originated from the Arabian peninsula.
> 
> ✪  To say someone is a Jewish Israeli citizen - is to say that person is part of an ethno-religious grouping, descended in part, from the Israelites, or Hebrews, of the Ancient Near and Middle East.​
> As you might has guessed, to say someone is Palestinian is to say that someone is a regional character, but does not tie them to either a specific religion, nationality, or cultural association.
> 
> So → there is no real Palestinian-Israeli.  They are an Arab-Israeli citizen.  Saying Arab does not define a religion or a specific nationality, and to say Israeli does not define either a specific religion or the descendant linage.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians in Israel DO NOT HAVE THE SAME RIGHTS and are discriminated against.. AS JEWS...the Palestinians there have been Generations in the Holy Land..Some two-bit Zionist Trash who have been there 2 minutes get housing,cash need i go on....so i will oppose your taudrey comment because you are talking complete SHIT...but still Love you man,no matter what..steve
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are very few differences, of any super significant consequences; of course what I _(a non-Israeli)_ might think is insignificant may vary to what an Israeli might consider insignificant.  But, I suspect that there are some.  Having said that, most nations go through growing pains.  The US is still going through some pains.  Israel is going through a steady barrage of allegations and changes while still fending-off the talons anti-Israeli and anti-Semitic forces which continuously challenge Israel for its independence, sovereignty, and territorial integrity.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> while still fending-off the talons anti-Israeli and anti-Semitic forces which continuously challenge Israel for its independence, sovereignty, and *territorial integrity.*


You always crack me up when you post this joke.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## theliq

RoccoR said:


> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  theliq, et al,
> 
> View attachment 174342   First a couple key facts to keep in mind.
> 
> ✪  To say someone is Arab-Israeli means that they are an Israeli citizen of an ethno-nationalist grouping descended from a people that _(at least at one time)_ Hebrew, Arabic, and Aramaic; and originated from the Arabian peninsula.
> 
> ✪  To say someone is a Jewish Israeli citizen - is to say that person is part of an ethno-religious grouping, descended in part, from the Israelites, or Hebrews, of the Ancient Near and Middle East.​
> As you might has guessed, to say someone is Palestinian is to say that someone is a regional character, but does not tie them to either a specific religion, nationality, or cultural association.
> 
> So → there is no real Palestinian-Israeli.  They are an Arab-Israeli citizen.  Saying Arab does not define a religion or a specific nationality, and to say Israeli does not define either a specific religion or the descendant linage.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians in Israel DO NOT HAVE THE SAME RIGHTS and are discriminated against.. AS JEWS...the Palestinians there have been Generations in the Holy Land..Some two-bit Zionist Trash who have been there 2 minutes get housing,cash need i go on....so i will oppose your taudrey comment because you are talking complete SHIT...but still Love you man,no matter what..steve
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are very few differences, of any super significant consequences; of course what I _(a non-Israeli)_ might think is insignificant may vary to what an Israeli might consider insignificant.  But, I suspect that there are some.  Having said that, most nations go through growing pains.  The US is still going through some pains.  Israel is going through a steady barrage of allegations and changes while still fending-off the talons anti-Israeli and anti-Semitic forces which continuously challenge Israel for its independence, sovereignty, and territorial integrity.
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

No Rocco...They are Palestinians living in Israel....not your generic Arab from anywhere else...Naughty of you to say otherwise...Well I certainly at not Anti-Semitic but Anti-Zionist,Zionists are not Semitic,no matter how hard they try to say otherwise,again Naughty of you Rocco.steve


----------



## rylah

Apartheid really? More like resistance,
You say it all the time - people have a natural right to resist foreign occupiers like these:

Tamimi tribe

The tribe of *Banu Tamim* (Arabic: بـنـو تـمـيـم‎) or *Bani Tamim* (Arabic: بـني تـمـيـم‎) is one of the main tribes of Arabia.

*Dynasties[edit]*

The Aghlabid dynasty
The Al Thani, ruling family of Qatar. (See House of Thani)
The Al ash-Sheikh family of the Grand Muftis of the Emirate of Diriyah, then the Emirate of Najd and now modern day Saudi Arabia (Religious Dynasty).
Al Khater – a prestigious family of the middle east based primarily in Qatar, Saudi Arabia, and Bahrain

Now maybe You can tell me about the situation of Jews in Palestine before they ever shot a bullet at these invaders?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Navi Pillay On Israel being an Apartheid State*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## teddyearp

rylah said:


> Apartheid really? More like resistance,
> You say it all the time - people have a natural right to resist foreign occupiers like these:
> 
> Tamimi tribe
> 
> The tribe of *Banu Tamim* (Arabic: بـنـو تـمـيـم‎) or *Bani Tamim* (Arabic: بـني تـمـيـم‎) is one of the main tribes of Arabia.
> 
> *Dynasties[edit]*
> 
> The Aghlabid dynasty
> The Al Thani, ruling family of Qatar. (See House of Thani)
> The Al ash-Sheikh family of the Grand Muftis of the Emirate of Diriyah, then the Emirate of Najd and now modern day Saudi Arabia (Religious Dynasty).
> Al Khater – a prestigious family of the middle east based primarily in Qatar, Saudi Arabia, and Bahrain
> 
> Now maybe You can tell me about the situation of Jews in Palestine before they ever shot a bullet at these invaders?


The Tamimi tribe. Isn't that the one that has abi's brave little 'hero'?


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> Apartheid really? More like resistance,
> You say it all the time - people have a natural right to resist foreign occupiers like these:
> 
> Tamimi tribe
> 
> The tribe of *Banu Tamim* (Arabic: بـنـو تـمـيـم‎) or *Bani Tamim* (Arabic: بـني تـمـيـم‎) is one of the main tribes of Arabia.
> 
> *Dynasties[edit]*
> 
> The Aghlabid dynasty
> The Al Thani, ruling family of Qatar. (See House of Thani)
> The Al ash-Sheikh family of the Grand Muftis of the Emirate of Diriyah, then the Emirate of Najd and now modern day Saudi Arabia (Religious Dynasty).
> Al Khater – a prestigious family of the middle east based primarily in Qatar, Saudi Arabia, and Bahrain
> 
> Now maybe You can tell me about the situation of Jews in Palestine before they ever shot a bullet at these invaders?


Well the Jews of the Holy Land fled this land during and after the Roman Times Rylah,thus becoming "The Wandering Jew" and dispersed throughout the then know world,often into the Arabic world where more often than not were given safety and sanctury.....even as far as Mongolia in the East,India,Russia and England and all of Europe........moreover inter marrying and converting other peoples into Judaism along the  way.............It was the Christians that reviled the Jews,and the Pogroms against them were only a Christian System of driving out Jews...from Spain(where the Jews and Arab Moors fought side by side against the Christian Hordes)but again helped by the Islamic Turks and other Arab states after hundreds of thousands were slaughtered and they succumed to this violence....the Russian Pograms of the 1880' and again in the early 1900's Jews fled to America,Australia and South,Central and North America and a trickle to Palestine,all were welcomed and relative safety provided....those left in Europe then had to deal with the Murderous Nazis and all that dread entailed,BUT the Zionist movement was in swing well and truly by this time,their behaviour was putting it mildly disgusting to say the least...Collaborating with the Nazis,helping the Nazis to exterminate Non-Zionist Jews,moreover having a policy of invading Palestine with Illegal Jews to flood the Land........What ever had the Palestinians done to their cousins other than live in harmony....The various Zionists Para-Military Groups(Stern etc) were formed and deliberately became Terrorists to drive out, exile and ELIMINATE the Palestinian population...Rylah you say that the Jews have a Natural Right of Resistance....Yet deny the Palestinians the same right...Such Hypocricy....Zionists were the Invaders NOT the Palestinians.

The Sadness today is that the Zionists of today are basically Terrorists,who continue to plague,intimidate and degrade the Original Jews and Palestinians....the Zionist Convert(Not Real Jews) have allowed so mush immigration from all over and now control Israel through Zionism,they have clearly declared an apartheid state but ZIONISM against everyone else including Natural Born Semitic Jews and Palestinians..........they show NO EMPATHY,and there in will be their eventual demise......When studied most people would deem Zionism as a Death Cult,which it is,as we have seen.....SAY NO TO ZIONISM & DEATH


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


>


Yawn!


----------



## flacaltenn

theliq said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid*
> 
> The third session of the Russell Tribunal on Palestine recently convened in Cape Town, South Africa. Its perhaps most controversial finding was that Israel applies a system of apartheid to the entire Palestinian people, including its own citizens. What is the significance of this finding, and what does it mean for civil society in Palestine and the Diaspora – and for Israel and its supporters? In this policy brief, Al-Shabaka Program Director Victor Kattan describes what apartheid means under international law, highlights the Tribunal’s findings, and explains its significance.
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid - Al-Shabaka*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.. The term Apartheid simply does NOT apply until you show us MANY Palestinians that WANT to be Israeli citizens with Israeli rights. You won't find many.. Or -- if you find a couple hundred and publicly identify them, they will be shunned by the MAJORITY of Palestinians.
> 
> They simply DO NOT want live with Israeli rights. They WANT their own law and govt. That's NOT Apartheid by any definition.. Waste of your time and a non-starter for Palestinians asking for something they really don't want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop being ridiculous Flacc,of course there is Racism,and Apartheid against Palestinians and others living in Israel.....cut out the Bullshit you ate reading in the Zionist Manifesto you are keeping under your pillow...steve....APARTHEID<<<<<>>>>>>THE SYSTEM OF SEGREGATION OR DISCRIMINATION ON GROUNDS OF RACE OR RELIGION.........are you still using the Bubble Pipe the Zionists gave you?????Stop it,it is making your Mind Shallow...my friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not segregation if the folks being segregated don't accept and don't WANT to be citizens of your country. It's simply an occupation.. Simple man... There is NO DESIRE on the part of Palestinians to be subject to Israeli law. Therefore they are not being denied. You're thinking with your heart. Not the SAME HEART of the Pali people..  It what YOU want.. Not necessarily what THEY want...
> 
> SHOW ME Palestinians that want to be subject to Israeli law and rights that you SAY --- they are being denied..  Introduce me..
> 
> But you're OK.. Hearts and minds are BOTH important. You be the heart. I'll be the mind..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look Flacc,Palestinians in Israel DO NOT HAVE THE SAME RIGHTS and are discriminated against.. AS JEWS...the Palestinians there have been Generations in the Holy Land..Some two-bit Zionist Trash who have been there 2 minutes get housing,cash need i go on....so i will oppose your taudrey comment because you are talking complete SHIT...but still Love you man,no matter what..steve
Click to expand...


Of course "they don't have the same rights as Israelis". Because Dum-dum --- (and I say that affectionately Steve) --- They are NOT Israelis and would rather die than be Israelis. That's NOT the situation in South Africa where EQUALITY UNDER A SINGLE FLAG was the goal..

What they NEED is their OWN law and justice and flag.  And if they can't do it themselves, then MAYBE, it's got to be done FOR them. Until such time they are READY to do the hard work to BUILD a 21st century Palestine.

That area can NOT go back to squatting in the middle of dynasties and Empires without property rights, collective infrastructure and NATIONAL govt and diplomacy.  Those days were over 100 years ago or more.


----------



## P F Tinmore

flacaltenn said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid*
> 
> The third session of the Russell Tribunal on Palestine recently convened in Cape Town, South Africa. Its perhaps most controversial finding was that Israel applies a system of apartheid to the entire Palestinian people, including its own citizens. What is the significance of this finding, and what does it mean for civil society in Palestine and the Diaspora – and for Israel and its supporters? In this policy brief, Al-Shabaka Program Director Victor Kattan describes what apartheid means under international law, highlights the Tribunal’s findings, and explains its significance.
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid - Al-Shabaka*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.. The term Apartheid simply does NOT apply until you show us MANY Palestinians that WANT to be Israeli citizens with Israeli rights. You won't find many.. Or -- if you find a couple hundred and publicly identify them, they will be shunned by the MAJORITY of Palestinians.
> 
> They simply DO NOT want live with Israeli rights. They WANT their own law and govt. That's NOT Apartheid by any definition.. Waste of your time and a non-starter for Palestinians asking for something they really don't want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop being ridiculous Flacc,of course there is Racism,and Apartheid against Palestinians and others living in Israel.....cut out the Bullshit you ate reading in the Zionist Manifesto you are keeping under your pillow...steve....APARTHEID<<<<<>>>>>>THE SYSTEM OF SEGREGATION OR DISCRIMINATION ON GROUNDS OF RACE OR RELIGION.........are you still using the Bubble Pipe the Zionists gave you?????Stop it,it is making your Mind Shallow...my friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not segregation if the folks being segregated don't accept and don't WANT to be citizens of your country. It's simply an occupation.. Simple man... There is NO DESIRE on the part of Palestinians to be subject to Israeli law. Therefore they are not being denied. You're thinking with your heart. Not the SAME HEART of the Pali people..  It what YOU want.. Not necessarily what THEY want...
> 
> SHOW ME Palestinians that want to be subject to Israeli law and rights that you SAY --- they are being denied..  Introduce me..
> 
> But you're OK.. Hearts and minds are BOTH important. You be the heart. I'll be the mind..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look Flacc,Palestinians in Israel DO NOT HAVE THE SAME RIGHTS and are discriminated against.. AS JEWS...the Palestinians there have been Generations in the Holy Land..Some two-bit Zionist Trash who have been there 2 minutes get housing,cash need i go on....so i will oppose your taudrey comment because you are talking complete SHIT...but still Love you man,no matter what..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course "they don't have the same rights as Israelis". Because Dum-dum --- (and I say that affectionately Steve) --- They are NOT Israelis and would rather die than be Israelis. That's NOT the situation in South Africa where EQUALITY UNDER A SINGLE FLAG was the goal..
> 
> What they NEED is their OWN law and justice and flag.  And if they can't do it themselves, then MAYBE, it's got to be done FOR them. Until such time they are READY to do the hard work to BUILD a 21st century Palestine.
> 
> That area can NOT go back to squatting in the middle of dynasties and Empires without property rights, collective infrastructure and NATIONAL govt and diplomacy.  Those days were over 100 years ago or more.
Click to expand...





flacaltenn said:


> What they NEED is their OWN law and justice and flag.


You forgot to say in Palestine.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.. The term Apartheid simply does NOT apply until you show us MANY Palestinians that WANT to be Israeli citizens with Israeli rights. You won't find many.. Or -- if you find a couple hundred and publicly identify them, they will be shunned by the MAJORITY of Palestinians.
> 
> They simply DO NOT want live with Israeli rights. They WANT their own law and govt. That's NOT Apartheid by any definition.. Waste of your time and a non-starter for Palestinians asking for something they really don't want...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being ridiculous Flacc,of course there is Racism,and Apartheid against Palestinians and others living in Israel.....cut out the Bullshit you ate reading in the Zionist Manifesto you are keeping under your pillow...steve....APARTHEID<<<<<>>>>>>THE SYSTEM OF SEGREGATION OR DISCRIMINATION ON GROUNDS OF RACE OR RELIGION.........are you still using the Bubble Pipe the Zionists gave you?????Stop it,it is making your Mind Shallow...my friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not segregation if the folks being segregated don't accept and don't WANT to be citizens of your country. It's simply an occupation.. Simple man... There is NO DESIRE on the part of Palestinians to be subject to Israeli law. Therefore they are not being denied. You're thinking with your heart. Not the SAME HEART of the Pali people..  It what YOU want.. Not necessarily what THEY want...
> 
> SHOW ME Palestinians that want to be subject to Israeli law and rights that you SAY --- they are being denied..  Introduce me..
> 
> But you're OK.. Hearts and minds are BOTH important. You be the heart. I'll be the mind..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look Flacc,Palestinians in Israel DO NOT HAVE THE SAME RIGHTS and are discriminated against.. AS JEWS...the Palestinians there have been Generations in the Holy Land..Some two-bit Zionist Trash who have been there 2 minutes get housing,cash need i go on....so i will oppose your taudrey comment because you are talking complete SHIT...but still Love you man,no matter what..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course "they don't have the same rights as Israelis". Because Dum-dum --- (and I say that affectionately Steve) --- They are NOT Israelis and would rather die than be Israelis. That's NOT the situation in South Africa where EQUALITY UNDER A SINGLE FLAG was the goal..
> 
> What they NEED is their OWN law and justice and flag.  And if they can't do it themselves, then MAYBE, it's got to be done FOR them. Until such time they are READY to do the hard work to BUILD a 21st century Palestine.
> 
> That area can NOT go back to squatting in the middle of dynasties and Empires without property rights, collective infrastructure and NATIONAL govt and diplomacy.  Those days were over 100 years ago or more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What they NEED is their OWN law and justice and flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to say in Palestine.
Click to expand...


What is this mythical Pal’istan you rattle on about? Islamic sharia and a flag stolen from Jordan will do nothing to create a functioning society. The competing mini-caliphates in Gaza’istan and Fatah’istan have a vested interest in maintaining their UNRWA welfare fraud entitlement.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being ridiculous Flacc,of course there is Racism,and Apartheid against Palestinians and others living in Israel.....cut out the Bullshit you ate reading in the Zionist Manifesto you are keeping under your pillow...steve....APARTHEID<<<<<>>>>>>THE SYSTEM OF SEGREGATION OR DISCRIMINATION ON GROUNDS OF RACE OR RELIGION.........are you still using the Bubble Pipe the Zionists gave you?????Stop it,it is making your Mind Shallow...my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not segregation if the folks being segregated don't accept and don't WANT to be citizens of your country. It's simply an occupation.. Simple man... There is NO DESIRE on the part of Palestinians to be subject to Israeli law. Therefore they are not being denied. You're thinking with your heart. Not the SAME HEART of the Pali people..  It what YOU want.. Not necessarily what THEY want...
> 
> SHOW ME Palestinians that want to be subject to Israeli law and rights that you SAY --- they are being denied..  Introduce me..
> 
> But you're OK.. Hearts and minds are BOTH important. You be the heart. I'll be the mind..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look Flacc,Palestinians in Israel DO NOT HAVE THE SAME RIGHTS and are discriminated against.. AS JEWS...the Palestinians there have been Generations in the Holy Land..Some two-bit Zionist Trash who have been there 2 minutes get housing,cash need i go on....so i will oppose your taudrey comment because you are talking complete SHIT...but still Love you man,no matter what..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course "they don't have the same rights as Israelis". Because Dum-dum --- (and I say that affectionately Steve) --- They are NOT Israelis and would rather die than be Israelis. That's NOT the situation in South Africa where EQUALITY UNDER A SINGLE FLAG was the goal..
> 
> What they NEED is their OWN law and justice and flag.  And if they can't do it themselves, then MAYBE, it's got to be done FOR them. Until such time they are READY to do the hard work to BUILD a 21st century Palestine.
> 
> That area can NOT go back to squatting in the middle of dynasties and Empires without property rights, collective infrastructure and NATIONAL govt and diplomacy.  Those days were over 100 years ago or more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What they NEED is their OWN law and justice and flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to say in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this mythical Pal’istan you rattle on about? Islamic sharia and a flag stolen from Jordan will do nothing to create a functioning society. The competing mini-caliphates in Gaza’istan and Fatah’istan have a vested interest in maintaining their UNRWA welfare fraud entitlement.
Click to expand...

What a stupid post.


----------



## theliq

flacaltenn said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid*
> 
> The third session of the Russell Tribunal on Palestine recently convened in Cape Town, South Africa. Its perhaps most controversial finding was that Israel applies a system of apartheid to the entire Palestinian people, including its own citizens. What is the significance of this finding, and what does it mean for civil society in Palestine and the Diaspora – and for Israel and its supporters? In this policy brief, Al-Shabaka Program Director Victor Kattan describes what apartheid means under international law, highlights the Tribunal’s findings, and explains its significance.
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid - Al-Shabaka*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.. The term Apartheid simply does NOT apply until you show us MANY Palestinians that WANT to be Israeli citizens with Israeli rights. You won't find many.. Or -- if you find a couple hundred and publicly identify them, they will be shunned by the MAJORITY of Palestinians.
> 
> They simply DO NOT want live with Israeli rights. They WANT their own law and govt. That's NOT Apartheid by any definition.. Waste of your time and a non-starter for Palestinians asking for something they really don't want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop being ridiculous Flacc,of course there is Racism,and Apartheid against Palestinians and others living in Israel.....cut out the Bullshit you ate reading in the Zionist Manifesto you are keeping under your pillow...steve....APARTHEID<<<<<>>>>>>THE SYSTEM OF SEGREGATION OR DISCRIMINATION ON GROUNDS OF RACE OR RELIGION.........are you still using the Bubble Pipe the Zionists gave you?????Stop it,it is making your Mind Shallow...my friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not segregation if the folks being segregated don't accept and don't WANT to be citizens of your country. It's simply an occupation.. Simple man... There is NO DESIRE on the part of Palestinians to be subject to Israeli law. Therefore they are not being denied. You're thinking with your heart. Not the SAME HEART of the Pali people..  It what YOU want.. Not necessarily what THEY want...
> 
> SHOW ME Palestinians that want to be subject to Israeli law and rights that you SAY --- they are being denied..  Introduce me..
> 
> But you're OK.. Hearts and minds are BOTH important. You be the heart. I'll be the mind..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look Flacc,Palestinians in Israel DO NOT HAVE THE SAME RIGHTS and are discriminated against.. AS JEWS...the Palestinians there have been Generations in the Holy Land..Some two-bit Zionist Trash who have been there 2 minutes get housing,cash need i go on....so i will oppose your taudrey comment because you are talking complete SHIT...but still Love you man,no matter what..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course "they don't have the same rights as Israelis". Because Dum-dum --- (and I say that affectionately Steve) --- They are NOT Israelis and would rather die than be Israelis. That's NOT the situation in South Africa where EQUALITY UNDER A SINGLE FLAG was the goal..
> 
> What they NEED is their OWN law and justice and flag.  And if they can't do it themselves, then MAYBE, it's got to be done FOR them. Until such time they are READY to do the hard work to BUILD a 21st century Palestine.
> 
> That area can NOT go back to squatting in the middle of dynasties and Empires without property rights, collective infrastructure and NATIONAL govt and diplomacy.  Those days were over 100 years ago or more.
Click to expand...

YAWN I need not respond Flacc............steve


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn!
Click to expand...

Look Rouds STOP PLAGARIZING MY "YAWN" be original Rouds,be Original


----------



## montelatici

flacaltenn said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid*
> 
> The third session of the Russell Tribunal on Palestine recently convened in Cape Town, South Africa. Its perhaps most controversial finding was that Israel applies a system of apartheid to the entire Palestinian people, including its own citizens. What is the significance of this finding, and what does it mean for civil society in Palestine and the Diaspora – and for Israel and its supporters? In this policy brief, Al-Shabaka Program Director Victor Kattan describes what apartheid means under international law, highlights the Tribunal’s findings, and explains its significance.
> 
> *The Russell Tribunal on Palestine and the Question of Apartheid - Al-Shabaka*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.. The term Apartheid simply does NOT apply until you show us MANY Palestinians that WANT to be Israeli citizens with Israeli rights. You won't find many.. Or -- if you find a couple hundred and publicly identify them, they will be shunned by the MAJORITY of Palestinians.
> 
> They simply DO NOT want live with Israeli rights. They WANT their own law and govt. That's NOT Apartheid by any definition.. Waste of your time and a non-starter for Palestinians asking for something they really don't want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop being ridiculous Flacc,of course there is Racism,and Apartheid against Palestinians and others living in Israel.....cut out the Bullshit you ate reading in the Zionist Manifesto you are keeping under your pillow...steve....APARTHEID<<<<<>>>>>>THE SYSTEM OF SEGREGATION OR DISCRIMINATION ON GROUNDS OF RACE OR RELIGION.........are you still using the Bubble Pipe the Zionists gave you?????Stop it,it is making your Mind Shallow...my friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not segregation if the folks being segregated don't accept and don't WANT to be citizens of your country. It's simply an occupation.. Simple man... There is NO DESIRE on the part of Palestinians to be subject to Israeli law. Therefore they are not being denied. You're thinking with your heart. Not the SAME HEART of the Pali people..  It what YOU want.. Not necessarily what THEY want...
> 
> SHOW ME Palestinians that want to be subject to Israeli law and rights that you SAY --- they are being denied..  Introduce me..
> 
> But you're OK.. Hearts and minds are BOTH important. You be the heart. I'll be the mind..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look Flacc,Palestinians in Israel DO NOT HAVE THE SAME RIGHTS and are discriminated against.. AS JEWS...the Palestinians there have been Generations in the Holy Land..Some two-bit Zionist Trash who have been there 2 minutes get housing,cash need i go on....so i will oppose your taudrey comment because you are talking complete SHIT...but still Love you man,no matter what..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course "they don't have the same rights as Israelis". Because Dum-dum --- (and I say that affectionately Steve) --- They are NOT Israelis and would rather die than be Israelis. That's NOT the situation in South Africa where EQUALITY UNDER A SINGLE FLAG was the goal..
> 
> What they NEED is their OWN law and justice and flag.  And if they can't do it themselves, then MAYBE, it's got to be done FOR them. Until such time they are READY to do the hard work to BUILD a 21st century Palestine.
> 
> That area can NOT go back to squatting in the middle of dynasties and Empires without property rights, collective infrastructure and NATIONAL govt and diplomacy.  Those days were over 100 years ago or more.
Click to expand...


About the most stupid post I've seen here.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not segregation if the folks being segregated don't accept and don't WANT to be citizens of your country. It's simply an occupation.. Simple man... There is NO DESIRE on the part of Palestinians to be subject to Israeli law. Therefore they are not being denied. You're thinking with your heart. Not the SAME HEART of the Pali people..  It what YOU want.. Not necessarily what THEY want...
> 
> SHOW ME Palestinians that want to be subject to Israeli law and rights that you SAY --- they are being denied..  Introduce me..
> 
> But you're OK.. Hearts and minds are BOTH important. You be the heart. I'll be the mind..
> 
> 
> 
> Look Flacc,Palestinians in Israel DO NOT HAVE THE SAME RIGHTS and are discriminated against.. AS JEWS...the Palestinians there have been Generations in the Holy Land..Some two-bit Zionist Trash who have been there 2 minutes get housing,cash need i go on....so i will oppose your taudrey comment because you are talking complete SHIT...but still Love you man,no matter what..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course "they don't have the same rights as Israelis". Because Dum-dum --- (and I say that affectionately Steve) --- They are NOT Israelis and would rather die than be Israelis. That's NOT the situation in South Africa where EQUALITY UNDER A SINGLE FLAG was the goal..
> 
> What they NEED is their OWN law and justice and flag.  And if they can't do it themselves, then MAYBE, it's got to be done FOR them. Until such time they are READY to do the hard work to BUILD a 21st century Palestine.
> 
> That area can NOT go back to squatting in the middle of dynasties and Empires without property rights, collective infrastructure and NATIONAL govt and diplomacy.  Those days were over 100 years ago or more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What they NEED is their OWN law and justice and flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to say in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this mythical Pal’istan you rattle on about? Islamic sharia and a flag stolen from Jordan will do nothing to create a functioning society. The competing mini-caliphates in Gaza’istan and Fatah’istan have a vested interest in maintaining their UNRWA welfare fraud entitlement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stupid post.
Click to expand...


It’s always funny when you’re too befuddled to address the salient points so you’re left to your usual name-calling.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look Flacc,Palestinians in Israel DO NOT HAVE THE SAME RIGHTS and are discriminated against.. AS JEWS...the Palestinians there have been Generations in the Holy Land..Some two-bit Zionist Trash who have been there 2 minutes get housing,cash need i go on....so i will oppose your taudrey comment because you are talking complete SHIT...but still Love you man,no matter what..steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course "they don't have the same rights as Israelis". Because Dum-dum --- (and I say that affectionately Steve) --- They are NOT Israelis and would rather die than be Israelis. That's NOT the situation in South Africa where EQUALITY UNDER A SINGLE FLAG was the goal..
> 
> What they NEED is their OWN law and justice and flag.  And if they can't do it themselves, then MAYBE, it's got to be done FOR them. Until such time they are READY to do the hard work to BUILD a 21st century Palestine.
> 
> That area can NOT go back to squatting in the middle of dynasties and Empires without property rights, collective infrastructure and NATIONAL govt and diplomacy.  Those days were over 100 years ago or more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What they NEED is their OWN law and justice and flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to say in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this mythical Pal’istan you rattle on about? Islamic sharia and a flag stolen from Jordan will do nothing to create a functioning society. The competing mini-caliphates in Gaza’istan and Fatah’istan have a vested interest in maintaining their UNRWA welfare fraud entitlement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stupid post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s always funny when you’re too befuddled to address the salient points so you’re left to your usual name-calling.
Click to expand...

Standard colonialist ploy - slime the natives.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course "they don't have the same rights as Israelis". Because Dum-dum --- (and I say that affectionately Steve) --- They are NOT Israelis and would rather die than be Israelis. That's NOT the situation in South Africa where EQUALITY UNDER A SINGLE FLAG was the goal..
> 
> What they NEED is their OWN law and justice and flag.  And if they can't do it themselves, then MAYBE, it's got to be done FOR them. Until such time they are READY to do the hard work to BUILD a 21st century Palestine.
> 
> That area can NOT go back to squatting in the middle of dynasties and Empires without property rights, collective infrastructure and NATIONAL govt and diplomacy.  Those days were over 100 years ago or more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What they NEED is their OWN law and justice and flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to say in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this mythical Pal’istan you rattle on about? Islamic sharia and a flag stolen from Jordan will do nothing to create a functioning society. The competing mini-caliphates in Gaza’istan and Fatah’istan have a vested interest in maintaining their UNRWA welfare fraud entitlement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stupid post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s always funny when you’re too befuddled to address the salient points so you’re left to your usual name-calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard colonialist ploy - slime the natives.
Click to expand...


Standard Islamist tactic - whine and moan.... but continue to come begging to the kuffar for your welfare check.


----------



## theliq

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to say in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this mythical Pal’istan you rattle on about? Islamic sharia and a flag stolen from Jordan will do nothing to create a functioning society. The competing mini-caliphates in Gaza’istan and Fatah’istan have a vested interest in maintaining their UNRWA welfare fraud entitlement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stupid post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s always funny when you’re too befuddled to address the salient points so you’re left to your usual name-calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard colonialist ploy - slime the natives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Standard Islamist tactic - whine and moan.... but continue to come begging to the kuffar for your welfare check.
Click to expand...

Is it not Kaffar,Hollie???????


----------



## Uncensored2008

louie888 said:


> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*



The UN are a bunch of fucking Nazis

I conclude that dogshit is more relevant.


----------



## theliq

Uncensored2008 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN are a bunch of fucking Nazis
> 
> I conclude that dogshit is more relevant.
Click to expand...

In fact it was only the Zionist Terrorist that COLLABORATED WITH THE NAZIS,not the UN,not the US only the Zionists


----------



## Uncensored2008

theliq said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN are a bunch of fucking Nazis
> 
> I conclude that dogshit is more relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact it was only the Zionist Terrorist that COLLABORATED WITH THE NAZIS,not the UN,not the US only the Zionists
Click to expand...



Oh look, a Nazi liar, how unique.


----------



## theliq

Uncensored2008 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN are a bunch of fucking Nazis
> 
> I conclude that dogshit is more relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact it was only the Zionist Terrorist that COLLABORATED WITH THE NAZIS,not the UN,not the US only the Zionists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, a Nazi liar, how unique.
Click to expand...

Considering you Zionist Trash are the only Nazi COLLABORATORS.....you comment is a bit ricxh...


----------



## Uncensored2008

theliq said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN are a bunch of fucking Nazis
> 
> I conclude that dogshit is more relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact it was only the Zionist Terrorist that COLLABORATED WITH THE NAZIS,not the UN,not the US only the Zionists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, a Nazi liar, how unique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering you Zionist Trash are the only Nazi COLLABORATORS.....you comment is a bit ricxh...
Click to expand...



DERP

Fuckling Muzzie Beasts


----------



## theliq

Uncensored2008 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN are a bunch of fucking Nazis
> 
> I conclude that dogshit is more relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact it was only the Zionist Terrorist that COLLABORATED WITH THE NAZIS,not the UN,not the US only the Zionists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, a Nazi liar, how unique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering you Zionist Trash are the only Nazi COLLABORATORS.....you comment is a bit ricxh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> Fuckling Muzzie Beasts
Click to expand...

Go Lick Ball Dickhead


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look Rouds STOP PLAGARIZING MY "YAWN" be original Rouds,be Original
Click to expand...

You have a trademark on yawn?!  Then ZZzzzzzzzz....


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look Rouds STOP PLAGARIZING MY "YAWN" be original Rouds,be Original
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a trademark in yawn?!  Then ZZzzzzzzzz....
Click to expand...

Love it Rouds...that put me in my place....LOL...steve


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look Rouds STOP PLAGARIZING MY "YAWN" be original Rouds,be Original
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a trademark in yawn?!  Then ZZzzzzzzzz....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it Rouds...that put me in my place....LOL...steve
Click to expand...

Just so you know, your yawn is SYNTHETIC and EVIL, and mine is angelical.


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look Rouds STOP PLAGARIZING MY "YAWN" be original Rouds,be Original
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a trademark in yawn?!  Then ZZzzzzzzzz....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it Rouds...that put me in my place....LOL...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just so you know, your yawn is SYNTHETIC and EVIL, and mine is angelical.
Click to expand...

Love it more Rouds,,Angelical Rouds...I can see you in a ToTo....just LOL...steve..See you are Original....I take back all I said....I bow to your greater Originality ...TODAY ONLY MIND YOU..st


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn!
> 
> 
> 
> Look Rouds STOP PLAGARIZING MY "YAWN" be original Rouds,be Original
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a trademark in yawn?!  Then ZZzzzzzzzz....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it Rouds...that put me in my place....LOL...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just so you know, your yawn is SYNTHETIC and EVIL, and mine is angelical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it more Rouds,,Angelical Rouds...I can see you in a ToTo....just LOL...steve..See you are Original....I take back all I said....I bow to your greater Originality ...TODAY ONLY MIND YOU..st
Click to expand...

I'm counting on you being SOBER tomorrow considering all the CHEAP...SYNTHETIC...$5 whiskey you just downed. Ha ha ha.


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look Rouds STOP PLAGARIZING MY "YAWN" be original Rouds,be Original
> 
> 
> 
> You have a trademark in yawn?!  Then ZZzzzzzzzz....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it Rouds...that put me in my place....LOL...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just so you know, your yawn is SYNTHETIC and EVIL, and mine is angelical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it more Rouds,,Angelical Rouds...I can see you in a ToTo....just LOL...steve..See you are Original....I take back all I said....I bow to your greater Originality ...TODAY ONLY MIND YOU..st
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm counting on you being SOBER tomorrow considering all the CHEAP...SYNTHETIC...$5 whiskey you just downed. Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...

WHAT!!!!Synthetic Whiskey now being produced in Zionist Israel.....NEVER.....but on consideration MAYBE


----------



## eagle1462010

List of Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel, 2017 - Wikipedia

23 attacks last year.............low number for Israel.


----------



## eagle1462010

This is what happens in Israel.............


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## theliq

eagle1462010 said:


>


Eagle...you do realise the BRICK she was alluding to was none other than Furher Donald Trump,just out of view.......now that is FUNNY and Ironic,being Israel dictates All American Policy as America, is now the Official 2nd State of Zionist Terrorist Israel...........How the Mighty have fallen,reduced to being the DOOR MAT OF ISRAEL.......


----------



## eagle1462010

theliq said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagle...you do realise the BRICK she was alluding to was none other than Furher Donald Trump,just out of view.......now that is FUNNY and Ironic,being Israel dictates All American Policy as America, is now the Official 2nd State of Zionist Terrorist Israel...........How the Mighty have fallen,reduced to being the DOOR MAT OF ISRAEL.......
Click to expand...

I do believe you misunderstood my meme post.  Give your concerns to that brick wall.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→  et al,

"Door Mat of Israel:"  Well, that is simply a repeated ⇒ desperate and inflammatory political rhetoric _(by anti-American and anti-Israel elements)_ that pushes the image that America is the habitually abuse or humiliation by Israel.  There is absolutely no such thing as a perfect political relationship; although the *Declaration of Principles (DOP)* is an idealized aspiration.  In fact, this is one of the very few _(negative)_ "absolutes" that can be expressed in terms of political relationships.  Political relationships are best described in comparatives.  In this case, the US-Israeli Political Relationship is the best of all political relationships in the greater region of the Middle East.  And the burden, by fiscal density, may be highest in the Middle East, it is far from the most significant in the world and US National Security Interests.




 ​As you can see, while Israel is at the ≈ median, it falls in between Bahrain _(which gets a little more)_ and Qatar _(which gets a little less)_.



theliq said:


> Eagle...you do realise the BRICK she was alluding to was none other than Furher Donald Trump,just out of view.......now that is FUNNY and Ironic,being Israel dictates All American Policy as America, is now the Official 2nd State of Zionist Terrorist Israel...........How the Mighty have fallen,reduced to being the DOOR MAT OF ISRAEL.......


*(COMMENT)*

I have no idea how to translate the words of description:  "Official 2nd State of Zionist Terrorist Israel"

While Israel can be said to be a "strategic ally" in Regional Terms, it is not the only ally being cultivates.  The Mediterranean Dialogue, s a set of discussions pertaining to expanded linkages --- not only with Israel; but also in a developing and structured partnerships with Russia and its network of allies. 

In terms of "terrorism," it is perspective.  It was only the other day that Rabbi Raziel Shevach was killed in a drive-by shooting near the city of Nalbus, West Bank (January 10, 2017).  t can be a vision in which Dalal Mughrabi, who headed a squad of 13 Palestinian (1978) who set out from Lebanon towards Israel, in several small boats.
*How to Respond to Honors for Palestinian Killer of US Senator’s Niece*


			
				One of the terrorists said:
			
		

> One of the terrorists, Hussain Fayadh, later explained to the Lebanese Television station _Al-Manar_ what happened: “Sister Dalal al-Mughrabi had a conversation with the American journalist. Before killing her, Dalal asked: ‘How did you enter Palestine?’ [Rubin] answered: ‘They gave me a visa.’ Dalal said: ‘Did you get your visa from me, or from Israel? I have the right to this land. Why didn’t you come to me?’ Then Dalal opened fire on her.”
> 
> Mughrabi, Fayadh, and the others walked to the nearby Coastal Road and hijacked an Israeli bus. They murdered 36 passengers, 12 of them children.
> SOURCE:  *The algemeiner*, Story by* Stephen M. Flatow*



The comparison between the Israeli Forces and the Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters of Arab Palestinians is no contest.  Israel simply does not have a past history of criminal behaviors ⇒ hijack aircraft, capture and hold cruise ships, intentionally target civilian people, objects and locations.  Israel does not threaten to use unlawful violence to incite fear; intended to coerce or to intimidate Israeli citizenry in the pursuit of goals that are central to the Arab Palestinian key political, religious, or ideological agenda.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> In terms of "terrorism," it is perspective. It was only the other day that Rabbi Raziel Shevach was killed in a drive-by shooting near the city of Nalbus, West Bank (January 10, 2017).


Why do Israel's lackeys constantly bring up the same few incidents while ignoring the thousands of Palestinians killed by Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The comparison between the Israeli Forces and the Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters of Arab Palestinians is no contest.


Indeed, Israel is trying to steal all of Palestine and get rid of the Palestinians while the Palestinians are trying to defend themselves. There is no contest.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of "terrorism," it is perspective. It was only the other day that Rabbi Raziel Shevach was killed in a drive-by shooting near the city of Nalbus, West Bank (January 10, 2017).
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Israel's lackeys constantly bring up the same few incidents while ignoring the thousands of Palestinians killed by Israel?
Click to expand...


It’s not intended to be a “fair fight”. 

“_We Love Death as you love life_”™️

Using civilians as human shields is not denied by your Islamic terrorist heroes. What’s the issue?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of "terrorism," it is perspective. It was only the other day that Rabbi Raziel Shevach was killed in a drive-by shooting near the city of Nalbus, West Bank (January 10, 2017).
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Israel's lackeys constantly bring up the same few incidents while ignoring the thousands of Palestinians killed by Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s not intended to be a “fair fight”.
> 
> “_We Love Death as you love life_”™️
> 
> Using civilians as human shields is not denied by your Islamic terrorist heroes. What’s the issue?
Click to expand...

Oh jeese, not the old human shield canard again.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comparison between the Israeli Forces and the Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters of Arab Palestinians is no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel is trying to steal all of Palestine and get rid of the Palestinians while the Palestinians are trying to defend themselves. There is no contest.
Click to expand...


Palestinians are not trying to defend themselves -- as they are not under attack. 

What they are trying to do is gain sovereign control of territory over which they have no sovereignty and have never had any sovereignty, based on the idea that the territory is "theirs" and they have sole rights to self-determination there, while failing to put into place any of the requirements for sovereignty.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comparison between the Israeli Forces and the Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters of Arab Palestinians is no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel is trying to steal all of Palestine and get rid of the Palestinians while the Palestinians are trying to defend themselves. There is no contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are not trying to defend themselves -- as they are not under attack.
> 
> What they are trying to do is gain sovereign control of territory over which they have no sovereignty and have never had any sovereignty, based on the idea that the territory is "theirs" and they have sole rights to self-determination there.
Click to expand...

The Palestinians are under attack every day.


----------



## Shusha

And further, ask yourself WHY they don't put into place any of the requirements for sovereignty?  Because if they did, and established sovereignty over part of the territory and then they went after Israel's sovereign territory they would be invaders of another's sovereign territory and universally condemned as such.  (You can't keep territory won by force, remember?)


----------



## PredFan

louie888 said:


> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*



The UN is an anti-Israeli, anti-US organization and isn’t worth a bucket of warm spit.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> (You can't keep territory won by force, remember?)


Indeed, and what part of Israel was not taken by force?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comparison between the Israeli Forces and the Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters of Arab Palestinians is no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel is trying to steal all of Palestine and get rid of the Palestinians while the Palestinians are trying to defend themselves. There is no contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are not trying to defend themselves -- as they are not under attack.
> 
> What they are trying to do is gain sovereign control of territory over which they have no sovereignty and have never had any sovereignty, based on the idea that the territory is "theirs" and they have sole rights to self-determination there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are under attack every day.
Click to expand...


Not so.  Those living peaceful lives are living peaceful lives.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

First --- to the point:  I don't think the UN concluded that Israel established an "Apartheid Regime."  But yo have an opportunity to convince me by answering (or addressing) each *element of the offense* under international law, and not some phony arbitrary extrapolation by an anti-Semitic activity.   Most of these quasi-humanitarian organizations (both UN and NGO) tend to mold and shape the international law as a means to set the conditions for pre-judicial  convictions; pro-Palestinian →  anti-Israeli → judgments under the color of law.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of "terrorism," it is perspective. It was only the other day that Rabbi Raziel Shevach was killed in a drive-by shooting near the city of Nalbus, West Bank (January 10, 2017).
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Israel's lackeys constantly bring up the same few incidents while ignoring the thousands of Palestinians killed by Israel?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

They are just the easiest Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) to find.  Hell, there are several thousand rocket and mortar attacks in violation of Customary International Humanitarian Law (IHL) Rule #11→ Indiscriminate attacks are prohibited.

When you say "the thousands of Palestinians killed by Israel" your implication is that the unfortunate were intentionally targeted by the Israelis.  I submit that the high number of Palestinian Casualties is a product of (but not limited to):

(ψ)  Propaganda Inflated Numbers with the intent to further incite conflict.
(ψ)  Propaganda Inflated Numbers by accumulation over time.
(ψ)  Customary IHL Rule #23  Locating military objectives within or near densely populated areas.
(ψ)  Customary IHL Rule #24  Failure to remove civilian persons and objects under its control from the vicinity of military objectives.
(ψ)  Customary IHL Rule #97  “Utilizing the presence of civilian or other protected person to render certain points, areas or military forces immune from military operations.”​The HoAP praise and reward  of all pro-Palestinian acts, methods and practices of terrorism, wherever and by whomever committed.  They indoctrinate children into the acceptance that such activities are not only legal, but a patriotic necessity.



 ​(ψ)  Over the last two years (+) 13 September 2015 - to - 10 January 2018:

✪  61 people have been killed in terrorist attacks
✪  881 Israeli and un-involved Palestinians were injured as a result of an act of Terrorism.

Over 180 stabbing attacks occurred.
138 attempted stabbings;
170 shootings;
60 vehicular (ramming) attacks;
✪ 54 terrorist attacks were successfully carried out,
✪ 400 terrorist attacks, including
→  13 suicide attacks
→  8 kidnappings,
→  1,100 potential lone-wolf attacks, were prevented.​
​The HoAP openly admit and hail participants involved (directly or indirectly) in the organizing, instigating, facilitating, financing, encouraging or tolerating terrorist activities.  The HoAP take practical measures to ensure that their territories are used for terrorist installations, training camps, the preparation or
organization of terrorist acts intended to be committed against the Article 43, Hague Regulation to prevent the Occupation authority efforts to restore, and ensure, public unrest and safety.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> (You can't keep territory won by force, remember?)
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and what part of Israel was not taken by force?
Click to expand...


None of it.  (Perhaps the Golan Heights, but I think that is justifiable).

In a two State solution -- how much of sovereign Israel do you think Palestine will be able to take by force?  Both physically and with the support of the international community?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comparison between the Israeli Forces and the Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters of Arab Palestinians is no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel is trying to steal all of Palestine and get rid of the Palestinians while the Palestinians are trying to defend themselves. There is no contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are not trying to defend themselves -- as they are not under attack.
> 
> What they are trying to do is gain sovereign control of territory over which they have no sovereignty and have never had any sovereignty, based on the idea that the territory is "theirs" and they have sole rights to self-determination there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are under attack every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so.  Those living peaceful lives are living peaceful lives.
Click to expand...

Palestinians have been attacked in their own villages since before 1948 and those attacks continue today. Who are they attacking while sitting at home?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> First --- to the point:  I don't think the UN concluded that Israel established an "Apartheid Regime."  But yo have an opportunity to convince me by answering (or addressing) each *element of the offense* under international law, and not some phony arbitrary extrapolation by an anti-Semitic activity.   Most of these quasi-humanitarian organizations (both UN and NGO) tend to mold and shape the international law as a means to set the conditions for pre-judicial  convictions; pro-Palestinian →  anti-Israeli → judgments under the color of law.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of "terrorism," it is perspective. It was only the other day that Rabbi Raziel Shevach was killed in a drive-by shooting near the city of Nalbus, West Bank (January 10, 2017).
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Israel's lackeys constantly bring up the same few incidents while ignoring the thousands of Palestinians killed by Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> They are just the easiest Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) to find.  Hell, there are several thousand rocket and mortar attacks in violation of Customary International Humanitarian Law (IHL) Rule #11→ Indiscriminate attacks are prohibited.
> 
> When you say "the thousands of Palestinians killed by Israel" your implication is that the unfortunate were intentionally targeted by the Israelis.  I submit that the high number of Palestinian Casualties is a product of (but not limited to):
> 
> (ψ)  Propaganda Inflated Numbers with the intent to further incite conflict.
> (ψ)  Propaganda Inflated Numbers by accumulation over time.
> (ψ)  Customary IHL Rule #23  Locating military objectives within or near densely populated areas.
> (ψ)  Customary IHL Rule #24  Failure to remove civilian persons and objects under its control from the vicinity of military objectives.
> (ψ)  Customary IHL Rule #97  “Utilizing the presence of civilian or other protected person to render certain points, areas or military forces immune from military operations.”​The HoAP praise and reward  of all pro-Palestinian acts, methods and practices of terrorism, wherever and by whomever committed.  They indoctrinate children into the acceptance that such activities are not only legal, but a patriotic necessity.
> 
> View attachment 174891​(ψ)  Over the last two years (+) 13 September 2015 - to - 10 January 2018:
> 
> ✪  61 people have been killed in terrorist attacks
> ✪  881 Israeli and un-involved Palestinians were injured as a result of an act of Terrorism.
> 
> Over 180 stabbing attacks occurred.
> 138 attempted stabbings;
> 170 shootings;
> 60 vehicular (ramming) attacks;
> ✪ 54 terrorist attacks were successfully carried out,
> ✪ 400 terrorist attacks, including
> →  13 suicide attacks
> →  8 kidnappings,
> →  1,100 potential lone-wolf attacks, were prevented.​
> ​The HoAP openly admit and hail participants involved (directly or indirectly) in the organizing, instigating, facilitating, financing, encouraging or tolerating terrorist activities.  The HoAP take practical measures to ensure that their territories are used for terrorist installations, training camps, the preparation or
> organization of terrorist acts intended to be committed against the Article 43, Hague Regulation to prevent the Occupation authority efforts to restore, and ensure, public unrest and safety.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Nice deflection.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> (You can't keep territory won by force, remember?)
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and what part of Israel was not taken by force?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of it.  (Perhaps the Golan Heights, but I think that is justifiable).
> 
> In a two State solution -- how much of sovereign Israel do you think Palestine will be able to take by force?  Both physically and with the support of the international community?
Click to expand...

Perhaps you could provide some documents showing where Israel legally acquired any land.

I await your response.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinians have been attacked in their own villages since before 1948 and those attacks continue today. Who are they attacking while sitting at home?



Those attacks continue today?   Your claim is that Israel is killing ("attacking") those who are just sitting in their homes?  Pah-leese.  Give me an example.  

Don't give me stupid examples like Ahed -- who was not sitting in her home but was part of on-going violent regular demonstrations.  Don't give me stupid examples like "innocent" stabbing attacks -- they were also not sitting in their homes.  And don't give me stupid examples like those innocents caught up in a war caused by people not sitting in their homes but actively attacking Israel's civilian citizens.  

Peaceful Arab Palestinians are NOT being attacked.  Those who are actively attempting to remove Israel's sovereignty through acts of violence are being properly responded to by law enforcement.  No attempts to remove Israel's sovereignty -- no "attacks".  Again, Arab Palestinians sitting at home are NOT being attacked and therefore have no need to defend themselves against anything.  (Please note this is not true for Israelis -- who ARE being attacked literally just sitting at home eating a celebratory Shabbat dinner.)


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Perhaps you could provide some documents showing where Israel legally acquired any land.
> 
> I await your response.



You know my response.  You ignore it because it proves you wrong and you don't like it.  Speed dial me up the Mandate for Palestine -- AGAIN.  Or the Oslo Accords -- AGAIN.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Don't give me stupid examples like Ahed -- who was not sitting in her home but was part of on-going violent regular demonstrations.


Demonstrations in their own village. Who was that so called violence against?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give me stupid examples like Ahed -- who was not sitting in her home but was part of on-going violent regular demonstrations.
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrations in their own village. Who was that so called violence against?
Click to expand...


The people they are throwing rocks and molotovs at?  If they are just "in their own village" then who are they demonstrating against?  Who is going to see them?  Why bother?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could provide some documents showing where Israel legally acquired any land.
> 
> I await your response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know my response.  You ignore it because it proves you wrong and you don't like it.  Speed dial me up the Mandate for Palestine -- AGAIN.  Or the Oslo Accords -- AGAIN.
Click to expand...

It's not my fault that you are a slow learner.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give me stupid examples like Ahed -- who was not sitting in her home but was part of on-going violent regular demonstrations.
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrations in their own village. Who was that so called violence against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people they are throwing rocks and molotovs at?  If they are just "in their own village" then who are they demonstrating against?  Who is going to see them?  Why bother?
Click to expand...

So then, why does the IDF (Israeli Doofus Force) go to quell a demonstration that does not matter?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

In the reading on Sovereignty, in several of the classic journals, you will find that the concepts and definitions of Sovereignty vary.  


			
				Jens Bartelson said:
			
		

> This essay, in discussing some recent contributions to the contemporary debate on sovereignty,
> focuses on what is at stake in this debate. While most authors today agree that the meaning of
> the concept of sovereignty is open to change across time and space, students of international
> law and international relations disagree about the causes and consequences of this conceptual
> change.
> SOURCE:  The European Journal of International Law Vol. 17 no.2 © EJIL 2006; all rights reserved



However, this sounds Essay by Dr Jen Bartelson, is a little more cmlcated then that which we need here in this discussion group.  The source that seems easiest to understand is that of Dr Abdulrahim, Beirut University.  LET ME SAY, I don't have an original thought on this page (I don''t want to be accused of plagiarism.  It ALL is derivative from the professional journals and academic publications (mostly from Dr Abdulrahim).

*Dr. WALID ABDULRAHIM
Professor of Law
Beirut Arab University
Faculty of Law and Political Science*

*State Territory and Territorial Sovereignty*​As stated in a previous chapter dealing with a State, a territory is one of the fundamental elements of statehood.  Without a territory, an entity cannot be a State.  The notion that a State occupies a definite portion of the earth within which it exercises, subject to the limitations of International Law, its exclusive authority to the exclusion of other States lies at the basis of International Law.  The exercise of such a supreme authority by a State over its own territory is known in International Law as “territorial sovereignty”.



P F Tinmore said:


> Perhaps you could provide some documents showing where Israel legally acquired any land.
> 
> I await your response.


*(ANSWER)*

Israel was admitted to the United Nations as a State in spite of disputes over its existence and territorial delineation.https://sites.google.com/site/walid...state-as-a-subject-of-international-law#_ftn4

*(COMMENT)
*
The existence of a particular territory over which a political authority operates is essential for the existence of a State.  For this reason, the “State of Palestine” declared in November 1988 at the conference of Algiers was not legally regarded as a valid State since the Palestine Liberation Organization had have no control over any part of the territory it was claiming.

Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State.   It has a positive and a negative aspect.  The first aspect relates to the exclusivity of the right of the State with regard to its own territory, while the second aspect refers to the obligation to protect the rights of other States.  

A State exercises its territorial sovereignty within its boundary.    Boundary is an imaginary line that delineates the territorial limit of a State.

State jurisdiction is the capacity of a State under International Law to prescribe and enforce the rules of law.  It is derived from the State sovereignty and constitutes its vital and central feature.  It is the authority of a State over persons, property and events which are primarily within its territories. 

*(IMPORTANT)*

While the acquisition of territory through conquest followed by annexation was an accepted mode of acquiring title to territory under traditional International Law, it is no longer legal at modern times.  The acquisition of territory through the use of force is outlawed by paragraph 4 of article 2 of the Charter of the United Nations, which obliged the member States to refrain from the use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State.  This same principle is reaffirmed in the 1970 General Assembly “Declaration on Principles of International Law Concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in Accordance with the Charter of the United Nations”.  This Declaration adds that the territory of a State shall not be the object of acquisition by another State resulting from the threat or use of force, and that no territorial acquisition resulting from such act shall be recognized as legal.

_*Although today conquest is not a legal mode of acquiring title to territory, it does give the victor certain rights under International Law as regards the occupied territory,*_ such as rights of belligerent occupation.  The territory remains the legal possession of the ousted sovereign because sovereignty does not pass by conquest to the occupying State, although it may pass in certain cases where the legal status of the territory occupied is in dispute prior to the conquest.

     At present times, acquisition of territory following a war would require further international action in addition to internal legislation to annex.  Such further international action would be either a treaty of cession by the former sovereign or international recognition.   

*Modern examples of annexation following conquest are Israel’s annexation of the Golan Heights and the East Jerusalem, *_and Iraq’s annexation of Kuwait in 1990._  In case of the Iraqi annexation, the Security Council adopted the resolution 662 of 1990 declaring that this annexation “has no legal validity and is considered null and void”, and called upon all States not to recognize this annexation and to refrain from actions which might be interpreted as indirect recognition.

     Corresponding the modes of acquiring territory, there are modes of losing it.  _*Territory may be lost by express declaration or conduct such as a treaty of cession or acceptance of cession, by conquest,*_ by erosion or natural geographic activities, by prescription or by abandonment. 

*(COMMENT)*

There are several aspects here that are important. 

When the Jordanians broke all ties with the West Bank and holdings in Jerusalem, that was made public by an Sovereign decree.  Israel did not fight (act of conquest) for this territory, it was abandon.

All nations, whether they make a published announcement or nt, recognize the sovereignty like action over all that which Israel controls.  Even the EU recognizes the difference between Israel proper and those areas of industry and commerce that require such goods manufactured within the territory as special.

That is an undeniable ""indirect recognition."  And once a "recognition" is made, it cannot be withdrawn.

Most  Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> In the reading on Sovereignty, in several of the classic journals, you will find that the concepts and definitions of Sovereignty vary.
> 
> 
> 
> Jens Bartelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This essay, in discussing some recent contributions to the contemporary debate on sovereignty,
> focuses on what is at stake in this debate. While most authors today agree that the meaning of
> the concept of sovereignty is open to change across time and space, students of international
> law and international relations disagree about the causes and consequences of this conceptual
> change.
> SOURCE:  The European Journal of International Law Vol. 17 no.2 © EJIL 2006; all rights reserved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, this sounds Essay by Dr Jen Bartelson, is a little more cmlcated then that which we need here in this discussion group.  The source that seems easiest to understand is that of Dr Abdulrahim, Beirut University.  LET ME SAY, I don't have an original thought on this page (I don''t want to be accused of plagiarism.  It ALL is derivative from the professional journals and academic publications (mostly from Dr Abdulrahim).
> 
> *Dr. WALID ABDULRAHIM
> Professor of Law
> Beirut Arab University
> Faculty of Law and Political Science*
> 
> *State Territory and Territorial Sovereignty*​As stated in a previous chapter dealing with a State, a territory is one of the fundamental elements of statehood.  Without a territory, an entity cannot be a State.  The notion that a State occupies a definite portion of the earth within which it exercises, subject to the limitations of International Law, its exclusive authority to the exclusion of other States lies at the basis of International Law.  The exercise of such a supreme authority by a State over its own territory is known in International Law as “territorial sovereignty”.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could provide some documents showing where Israel legally acquired any land.
> 
> I await your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(ANSWER)*
> 
> Israel was admitted to the United Nations as a State in spite of disputes over its existence and territorial delineation.
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The existence of a particular territory over which a political authority operates is essential for the existence of a State.  For this reason, the “State of Palestine” declared in November 1988 at the conference of Algiers was not legally regarded as a valid State since the Palestine Liberation Organization had have no control over any part of the territory it was claiming.
> 
> Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State.   It has a positive and a negative aspect.  The first aspect relates to the exclusivity of the right of the State with regard to its own territory, while the second aspect refers to the obligation to protect the rights of other States.
> 
> A State exercises its territorial sovereignty within its boundary.    Boundary is an imaginary line that delineates the territorial limit of a State.
> 
> State jurisdiction is the capacity of a State under International Law to prescribe and enforce the rules of law.  It is derived from the State sovereignty and constitutes its vital and central feature.  It is the authority of a State over persons, property and events which are primarily within its territories.
> 
> *(IMPORTANT)*
> 
> While the acquisition of territory through conquest followed by annexation was an accepted mode of acquiring title to territory under traditional International Law, it is no longer legal at modern times.  The acquisition of territory through the use of force is outlawed by paragraph 4 of article 2 of the Charter of the United Nations, which obliged the member States to refrain from the use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State.  This same principle is reaffirmed in the 1970 General Assembly “Declaration on Principles of International Law Concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in Accordance with the Charter of the United Nations”.  This Declaration adds that the territory of a State shall not be the object of acquisition by another State resulting from the threat or use of force, and that no territorial acquisition resulting from such act shall be recognized as legal.
> 
> _*Although today conquest is not a legal mode of acquiring title to territory, it does give the victor certain rights under International Law as regards the occupied territory,*_ such as rights of belligerent occupation.  The territory remains the legal possession of the ousted sovereign because sovereignty does not pass by conquest to the occupying State, although it may pass in certain cases where the legal status of the territory occupied is in dispute prior to the conquest.
> 
> At present times, acquisition of territory following a war would require further international action in addition to internal legislation to annex.  Such further international action would be either a treaty of cession by the former sovereign or international recognition.
> 
> *Modern examples of annexation following conquest are Israel’s annexation of the Golan Heights and the East Jerusalem, *_and Iraq’s annexation of Kuwait in 1990._ In case of the Iraqi annexation, the Security Council adopted the resolution 662 of 1990 declaring that this annexation “has no legal validity and is considered null and void”, and called upon all States not to recognize this annexation and to refrain from actions which might be interpreted as indirect recognition.
> 
> Corresponding the modes of acquiring territory, there are modes of losing it.  _*Territory may be lost by express declaration or conduct such as a treaty of cession or acceptance of cession, by conquest,*_ by erosion or natural geographic activities, by prescription or by abandonment.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are several aspects here that are important.
> 
> When the Jordanians broke all ties with the West Bank and holdings in Jerusalem, that was made public by an Sovereign decree.  Israel did not fight (act of conquest) for this territory, it was abandon.
> 
> All nations, whether they make a published announcement or nt, recognize the sovereignty like action over all that which Israel controls.  Even the EU recognizes the difference between Israel proper and those areas of industry and commerce that require such goods manufactured within the territory as special.
> 
> That is an undeniable ""indirect recognition."  And once a "recognition" is made, it cannot be withdrawn.
> 
> Most  Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Without a territory, an entity cannot be a State.


Which leads us back to the question that you have been dancing around for years.

When did Israel legally acquire any territory?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> In the reading on Sovereignty, in several of the classic journals, you will find that the concepts and definitions of Sovereignty vary.
> 
> 
> 
> Jens Bartelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This essay, in discussing some recent contributions to the contemporary debate on sovereignty,
> focuses on what is at stake in this debate. While most authors today agree that the meaning of
> the concept of sovereignty is open to change across time and space, students of international
> law and international relations disagree about the causes and consequences of this conceptual
> change.
> SOURCE:  The European Journal of International Law Vol. 17 no.2 © EJIL 2006; all rights reserved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, this sounds Essay by Dr Jen Bartelson, is a little more cmlcated then that which we need here in this discussion group.  The source that seems easiest to understand is that of Dr Abdulrahim, Beirut University.  LET ME SAY, I don't have an original thought on this page (I don''t want to be accused of plagiarism.  It ALL is derivative from the professional journals and academic publications (mostly from Dr Abdulrahim).
> 
> *Dr. WALID ABDULRAHIM
> Professor of Law
> Beirut Arab University
> Faculty of Law and Political Science*
> 
> *State Territory and Territorial Sovereignty*​As stated in a previous chapter dealing with a State, a territory is one of the fundamental elements of statehood.  Without a territory, an entity cannot be a State.  The notion that a State occupies a definite portion of the earth within which it exercises, subject to the limitations of International Law, its exclusive authority to the exclusion of other States lies at the basis of International Law.  The exercise of such a supreme authority by a State over its own territory is known in International Law as “territorial sovereignty”.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could provide some documents showing where Israel legally acquired any land.
> 
> I await your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(ANSWER)*
> 
> Israel was admitted to the United Nations as a State in spite of disputes over its existence and territorial delineation.
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The existence of a particular territory over which a political authority operates is essential for the existence of a State.  For this reason, the “State of Palestine” declared in November 1988 at the conference of Algiers was not legally regarded as a valid State since the Palestine Liberation Organization had have no control over any part of the territory it was claiming.
> 
> Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State.   It has a positive and a negative aspect.  The first aspect relates to the exclusivity of the right of the State with regard to its own territory, while the second aspect refers to the obligation to protect the rights of other States.
> 
> A State exercises its territorial sovereignty within its boundary.    Boundary is an imaginary line that delineates the territorial limit of a State.
> 
> State jurisdiction is the capacity of a State under International Law to prescribe and enforce the rules of law.  It is derived from the State sovereignty and constitutes its vital and central feature.  It is the authority of a State over persons, property and events which are primarily within its territories.
> 
> *(IMPORTANT)*
> 
> While the acquisition of territory through conquest followed by annexation was an accepted mode of acquiring title to territory under traditional International Law, it is no longer legal at modern times.  The acquisition of territory through the use of force is outlawed by paragraph 4 of article 2 of the Charter of the United Nations, which obliged the member States to refrain from the use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State.  This same principle is reaffirmed in the 1970 General Assembly “Declaration on Principles of International Law Concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in Accordance with the Charter of the United Nations”.  This Declaration adds that the territory of a State shall not be the object of acquisition by another State resulting from the threat or use of force, and that no territorial acquisition resulting from such act shall be recognized as legal.
> 
> _*Although today conquest is not a legal mode of acquiring title to territory, it does give the victor certain rights under International Law as regards the occupied territory,*_ such as rights of belligerent occupation.  The territory remains the legal possession of the ousted sovereign because sovereignty does not pass by conquest to the occupying State, although it may pass in certain cases where the legal status of the territory occupied is in dispute prior to the conquest.
> 
> At present times, acquisition of territory following a war would require further international action in addition to internal legislation to annex.  Such further international action would be either a treaty of cession by the former sovereign or international recognition.
> 
> *Modern examples of annexation following conquest are Israel’s annexation of the Golan Heights and the East Jerusalem, *_and Iraq’s annexation of Kuwait in 1990._ In case of the Iraqi annexation, the Security Council adopted the resolution 662 of 1990 declaring that this annexation “has no legal validity and is considered null and void”, and called upon all States not to recognize this annexation and to refrain from actions which might be interpreted as indirect recognition.
> 
> Corresponding the modes of acquiring territory, there are modes of losing it.  _*Territory may be lost by express declaration or conduct such as a treaty of cession or acceptance of cession, by conquest,*_ by erosion or natural geographic activities, by prescription or by abandonment.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are several aspects here that are important.
> 
> When the Jordanians broke all ties with the West Bank and holdings in Jerusalem, that was made public by an Sovereign decree.  Israel did not fight (act of conquest) for this territory, it was abandon.
> 
> All nations, whether they make a published announcement or nt, recognize the sovereignty like action over all that which Israel controls.  Even the EU recognizes the difference between Israel proper and those areas of industry and commerce that require such goods manufactured within the territory as special.
> 
> That is an undeniable ""indirect recognition."  And once a "recognition" is made, it cannot be withdrawn.
> 
> Most  Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without a territory, an entity cannot be a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which leads us back to the question that you have been dancing around for years.
> 
> When did Israel legally acquire any territory?
Click to expand...



When she declared Independence after the British Mandate expired, pursuant to the U.N. Partition Plan, that was voted on by all the member states at that time.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> In the reading on Sovereignty, in several of the classic journals, you will find that the concepts and definitions of Sovereignty vary.
> 
> 
> 
> Jens Bartelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This essay, in discussing some recent contributions to the contemporary debate on sovereignty,
> focuses on what is at stake in this debate. While most authors today agree that the meaning of
> the concept of sovereignty is open to change across time and space, students of international
> law and international relations disagree about the causes and consequences of this conceptual
> change.
> SOURCE:  The European Journal of International Law Vol. 17 no.2 © EJIL 2006; all rights reserved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, this sounds Essay by Dr Jen Bartelson, is a little more cmlcated then that which we need here in this discussion group.  The source that seems easiest to understand is that of Dr Abdulrahim, Beirut University.  LET ME SAY, I don't have an original thought on this page (I don''t want to be accused of plagiarism.  It ALL is derivative from the professional journals and academic publications (mostly from Dr Abdulrahim).
> 
> *Dr. WALID ABDULRAHIM
> Professor of Law
> Beirut Arab University
> Faculty of Law and Political Science*
> 
> *State Territory and Territorial Sovereignty*​As stated in a previous chapter dealing with a State, a territory is one of the fundamental elements of statehood.  Without a territory, an entity cannot be a State.  The notion that a State occupies a definite portion of the earth within which it exercises, subject to the limitations of International Law, its exclusive authority to the exclusion of other States lies at the basis of International Law.  The exercise of such a supreme authority by a State over its own territory is known in International Law as “territorial sovereignty”.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could provide some documents showing where Israel legally acquired any land.
> 
> I await your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(ANSWER)*
> 
> Israel was admitted to the United Nations as a State in spite of disputes over its existence and territorial delineation.
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The existence of a particular territory over which a political authority operates is essential for the existence of a State.  For this reason, the “State of Palestine” declared in November 1988 at the conference of Algiers was not legally regarded as a valid State since the Palestine Liberation Organization had have no control over any part of the territory it was claiming.
> 
> Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State.   It has a positive and a negative aspect.  The first aspect relates to the exclusivity of the right of the State with regard to its own territory, while the second aspect refers to the obligation to protect the rights of other States.
> 
> A State exercises its territorial sovereignty within its boundary.    Boundary is an imaginary line that delineates the territorial limit of a State.
> 
> State jurisdiction is the capacity of a State under International Law to prescribe and enforce the rules of law.  It is derived from the State sovereignty and constitutes its vital and central feature.  It is the authority of a State over persons, property and events which are primarily within its territories.
> 
> *(IMPORTANT)*
> 
> While the acquisition of territory through conquest followed by annexation was an accepted mode of acquiring title to territory under traditional International Law, it is no longer legal at modern times.  The acquisition of territory through the use of force is outlawed by paragraph 4 of article 2 of the Charter of the United Nations, which obliged the member States to refrain from the use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State.  This same principle is reaffirmed in the 1970 General Assembly “Declaration on Principles of International Law Concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in Accordance with the Charter of the United Nations”.  This Declaration adds that the territory of a State shall not be the object of acquisition by another State resulting from the threat or use of force, and that no territorial acquisition resulting from such act shall be recognized as legal.
> 
> _*Although today conquest is not a legal mode of acquiring title to territory, it does give the victor certain rights under International Law as regards the occupied territory,*_ such as rights of belligerent occupation.  The territory remains the legal possession of the ousted sovereign because sovereignty does not pass by conquest to the occupying State, although it may pass in certain cases where the legal status of the territory occupied is in dispute prior to the conquest.
> 
> At present times, acquisition of territory following a war would require further international action in addition to internal legislation to annex.  Such further international action would be either a treaty of cession by the former sovereign or international recognition.
> 
> *Modern examples of annexation following conquest are Israel’s annexation of the Golan Heights and the East Jerusalem, *_and Iraq’s annexation of Kuwait in 1990._ In case of the Iraqi annexation, the Security Council adopted the resolution 662 of 1990 declaring that this annexation “has no legal validity and is considered null and void”, and called upon all States not to recognize this annexation and to refrain from actions which might be interpreted as indirect recognition.
> 
> Corresponding the modes of acquiring territory, there are modes of losing it.  _*Territory may be lost by express declaration or conduct such as a treaty of cession or acceptance of cession, by conquest,*_ by erosion or natural geographic activities, by prescription or by abandonment.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are several aspects here that are important.
> 
> When the Jordanians broke all ties with the West Bank and holdings in Jerusalem, that was made public by an Sovereign decree.  Israel did not fight (act of conquest) for this territory, it was abandon.
> 
> All nations, whether they make a published announcement or nt, recognize the sovereignty like action over all that which Israel controls.  Even the EU recognizes the difference between Israel proper and those areas of industry and commerce that require such goods manufactured within the territory as special.
> 
> That is an undeniable ""indirect recognition."  And once a "recognition" is made, it cannot be withdrawn.
> 
> Most  Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without a territory, an entity cannot be a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which leads us back to the question that you have been dancing around for years.
> 
> When did Israel legally acquire any territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When she declared Independence after the British Mandate expired, pursuant to the U.N. Partition Plan, that was voted on by all the member states at that time.
Click to expand...

Israel never claimed the proposed Resolution 181 borders. And besides, Resolution181 was never implemented by the Security Council as required. Anything Resolution 181 is a non issue.

But thanks for playing.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> In the reading on Sovereignty, in several of the classic journals, you will find that the concepts and definitions of Sovereignty vary.
> 
> 
> 
> Jens Bartelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This essay, in discussing some recent contributions to the contemporary debate on sovereignty,
> focuses on what is at stake in this debate. While most authors today agree that the meaning of
> the concept of sovereignty is open to change across time and space, students of international
> law and international relations disagree about the causes and consequences of this conceptual
> change.
> SOURCE:  The European Journal of International Law Vol. 17 no.2 © EJIL 2006; all rights reserved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, this sounds Essay by Dr Jen Bartelson, is a little more cmlcated then that which we need here in this discussion group.  The source that seems easiest to understand is that of Dr Abdulrahim, Beirut University.  LET ME SAY, I don't have an original thought on this page (I don''t want to be accused of plagiarism.  It ALL is derivative from the professional journals and academic publications (mostly from Dr Abdulrahim).
> 
> *Dr. WALID ABDULRAHIM
> Professor of Law
> Beirut Arab University
> Faculty of Law and Political Science*
> 
> *State Territory and Territorial Sovereignty*​As stated in a previous chapter dealing with a State, a territory is one of the fundamental elements of statehood.  Without a territory, an entity cannot be a State.  The notion that a State occupies a definite portion of the earth within which it exercises, subject to the limitations of International Law, its exclusive authority to the exclusion of other States lies at the basis of International Law.  The exercise of such a supreme authority by a State over its own territory is known in International Law as “territorial sovereignty”.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could provide some documents showing where Israel legally acquired any land.
> 
> I await your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(ANSWER)*
> 
> Israel was admitted to the United Nations as a State in spite of disputes over its existence and territorial delineation.
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The existence of a particular territory over which a political authority operates is essential for the existence of a State.  For this reason, the “State of Palestine” declared in November 1988 at the conference of Algiers was not legally regarded as a valid State since the Palestine Liberation Organization had have no control over any part of the territory it was claiming.
> 
> Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State.   It has a positive and a negative aspect.  The first aspect relates to the exclusivity of the right of the State with regard to its own territory, while the second aspect refers to the obligation to protect the rights of other States.
> 
> A State exercises its territorial sovereignty within its boundary.    Boundary is an imaginary line that delineates the territorial limit of a State.
> 
> State jurisdiction is the capacity of a State under International Law to prescribe and enforce the rules of law.  It is derived from the State sovereignty and constitutes its vital and central feature.  It is the authority of a State over persons, property and events which are primarily within its territories.
> 
> *(IMPORTANT)*
> 
> While the acquisition of territory through conquest followed by annexation was an accepted mode of acquiring title to territory under traditional International Law, it is no longer legal at modern times.  The acquisition of territory through the use of force is outlawed by paragraph 4 of article 2 of the Charter of the United Nations, which obliged the member States to refrain from the use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State.  This same principle is reaffirmed in the 1970 General Assembly “Declaration on Principles of International Law Concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in Accordance with the Charter of the United Nations”.  This Declaration adds that the territory of a State shall not be the object of acquisition by another State resulting from the threat or use of force, and that no territorial acquisition resulting from such act shall be recognized as legal.
> 
> _*Although today conquest is not a legal mode of acquiring title to territory, it does give the victor certain rights under International Law as regards the occupied territory,*_ such as rights of belligerent occupation.  The territory remains the legal possession of the ousted sovereign because sovereignty does not pass by conquest to the occupying State, although it may pass in certain cases where the legal status of the territory occupied is in dispute prior to the conquest.
> 
> At present times, acquisition of territory following a war would require further international action in addition to internal legislation to annex.  Such further international action would be either a treaty of cession by the former sovereign or international recognition.
> 
> *Modern examples of annexation following conquest are Israel’s annexation of the Golan Heights and the East Jerusalem, *_and Iraq’s annexation of Kuwait in 1990._ In case of the Iraqi annexation, the Security Council adopted the resolution 662 of 1990 declaring that this annexation “has no legal validity and is considered null and void”, and called upon all States not to recognize this annexation and to refrain from actions which might be interpreted as indirect recognition.
> 
> Corresponding the modes of acquiring territory, there are modes of losing it.  _*Territory may be lost by express declaration or conduct such as a treaty of cession or acceptance of cession, by conquest,*_ by erosion or natural geographic activities, by prescription or by abandonment.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are several aspects here that are important.
> 
> When the Jordanians broke all ties with the West Bank and holdings in Jerusalem, that was made public by an Sovereign decree.  Israel did not fight (act of conquest) for this territory, it was abandon.
> 
> All nations, whether they make a published announcement or nt, recognize the sovereignty like action over all that which Israel controls.  Even the EU recognizes the difference between Israel proper and those areas of industry and commerce that require such goods manufactured within the territory as special.
> 
> That is an undeniable ""indirect recognition."  And once a "recognition" is made, it cannot be withdrawn.
> 
> Most  Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without a territory, an entity cannot be a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which leads us back to the question that you have been dancing around for years.
> 
> When did Israel legally acquire any territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When she declared Independence after the British Mandate expired, pursuant to the U.N. Partition Plan, that was voted on by all the member states at that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never claimed the proposed Resolution 181 borders. And besides, Resolution181 was never implemented by the Security Council as required. Anything Resolution 181 is a non issue.
> 
> But thanks for playing.
Click to expand...


Resolution 181 was not a requirement for establishment of the State of Israel. 

That's all been explained to you repeatedly and tediously.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> In the reading on Sovereignty, in several of the classic journals, you will find that the concepts and definitions of Sovereignty vary.
> 
> 
> 
> Jens Bartelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This essay, in discussing some recent contributions to the contemporary debate on sovereignty,
> focuses on what is at stake in this debate. While most authors today agree that the meaning of
> the concept of sovereignty is open to change across time and space, students of international
> law and international relations disagree about the causes and consequences of this conceptual
> change.
> SOURCE:  The European Journal of International Law Vol. 17 no.2 © EJIL 2006; all rights reserved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, this sounds Essay by Dr Jen Bartelson, is a little more cmlcated then that which we need here in this discussion group.  The source that seems easiest to understand is that of Dr Abdulrahim, Beirut University.  LET ME SAY, I don't have an original thought on this page (I don''t want to be accused of plagiarism.  It ALL is derivative from the professional journals and academic publications (mostly from Dr Abdulrahim).
> 
> *Dr. WALID ABDULRAHIM
> Professor of Law
> Beirut Arab University
> Faculty of Law and Political Science*
> 
> *State Territory and Territorial Sovereignty*​As stated in a previous chapter dealing with a State, a territory is one of the fundamental elements of statehood.  Without a territory, an entity cannot be a State.  The notion that a State occupies a definite portion of the earth within which it exercises, subject to the limitations of International Law, its exclusive authority to the exclusion of other States lies at the basis of International Law.  The exercise of such a supreme authority by a State over its own territory is known in International Law as “territorial sovereignty”.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could provide some documents showing where Israel legally acquired any land.
> 
> I await your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(ANSWER)*
> 
> Israel was admitted to the United Nations as a State in spite of disputes over its existence and territorial delineation.
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The existence of a particular territory over which a political authority operates is essential for the existence of a State.  For this reason, the “State of Palestine” declared in November 1988 at the conference of Algiers was not legally regarded as a valid State since the Palestine Liberation Organization had have no control over any part of the territory it was claiming.
> 
> Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State.   It has a positive and a negative aspect.  The first aspect relates to the exclusivity of the right of the State with regard to its own territory, while the second aspect refers to the obligation to protect the rights of other States.
> 
> A State exercises its territorial sovereignty within its boundary.    Boundary is an imaginary line that delineates the territorial limit of a State.
> 
> State jurisdiction is the capacity of a State under International Law to prescribe and enforce the rules of law.  It is derived from the State sovereignty and constitutes its vital and central feature.  It is the authority of a State over persons, property and events which are primarily within its territories.
> 
> *(IMPORTANT)*
> 
> While the acquisition of territory through conquest followed by annexation was an accepted mode of acquiring title to territory under traditional International Law, it is no longer legal at modern times.  The acquisition of territory through the use of force is outlawed by paragraph 4 of article 2 of the Charter of the United Nations, which obliged the member States to refrain from the use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State.  This same principle is reaffirmed in the 1970 General Assembly “Declaration on Principles of International Law Concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in Accordance with the Charter of the United Nations”.  This Declaration adds that the territory of a State shall not be the object of acquisition by another State resulting from the threat or use of force, and that no territorial acquisition resulting from such act shall be recognized as legal.
> 
> _*Although today conquest is not a legal mode of acquiring title to territory, it does give the victor certain rights under International Law as regards the occupied territory,*_ such as rights of belligerent occupation.  The territory remains the legal possession of the ousted sovereign because sovereignty does not pass by conquest to the occupying State, although it may pass in certain cases where the legal status of the territory occupied is in dispute prior to the conquest.
> 
> At present times, acquisition of territory following a war would require further international action in addition to internal legislation to annex.  Such further international action would be either a treaty of cession by the former sovereign or international recognition.
> 
> *Modern examples of annexation following conquest are Israel’s annexation of the Golan Heights and the East Jerusalem, *_and Iraq’s annexation of Kuwait in 1990._ In case of the Iraqi annexation, the Security Council adopted the resolution 662 of 1990 declaring that this annexation “has no legal validity and is considered null and void”, and called upon all States not to recognize this annexation and to refrain from actions which might be interpreted as indirect recognition.
> 
> Corresponding the modes of acquiring territory, there are modes of losing it.  _*Territory may be lost by express declaration or conduct such as a treaty of cession or acceptance of cession, by conquest,*_ by erosion or natural geographic activities, by prescription or by abandonment.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are several aspects here that are important.
> 
> When the Jordanians broke all ties with the West Bank and holdings in Jerusalem, that was made public by an Sovereign decree.  Israel did not fight (act of conquest) for this territory, it was abandon.
> 
> All nations, whether they make a published announcement or nt, recognize the sovereignty like action over all that which Israel controls.  Even the EU recognizes the difference between Israel proper and those areas of industry and commerce that require such goods manufactured within the territory as special.
> 
> That is an undeniable ""indirect recognition."  And once a "recognition" is made, it cannot be withdrawn.
> 
> Most  Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without a territory, an entity cannot be a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which leads us back to the question that you have been dancing around for years.
> 
> When did Israel legally acquire any territory?
Click to expand...


Rather than pollute this thread (as you do most others), with your rabid Jew hatreds, there is a thread dedicated to your whining about the creation of the State of Israel.

You should go there. As you know, your whining about the State of Israel has been addressed in excruciating detail.


----------



## theliq

RoccoR said:


> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  et al,
> 
> "Door Mat of Israel:"  Well, that is simply a repeated ⇒ desperate and inflammatory political rhetoric _(by anti-American and anti-Israel elements)_ that pushes the image that America is the habitually abuse or humiliation by Israel.  There is absolutely no such thing as a perfect political relationship; although the *Declaration of Principles (DOP)* is an idealized aspiration.  In fact, this is one of the very few _(negative)_ "absolutes" that can be expressed in terms of political relationships.  Political relationships are best described in comparatives.  In this case, the US-Israeli Political Relationship is the best of all political relationships in the greater region of the Middle East.  And the burden, by fiscal density, may be highest in the Middle East, it is far from the most significant in the world and US National Security Interests.
> 
> View attachment 174846​As you can see, while Israel is at the ≈ median, it falls in between Bahrain _(which gets a little more)_ and Qatar _(which gets a little less)_.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eagle...you do realise the BRICK she was alluding to was none other than Furher Donald Trump,just out of view.......now that is FUNNY and Ironic,being Israel dictates All American Policy as America, is now the Official 2nd State of Zionist Terrorist Israel...........How the Mighty have fallen,reduced to being the DOOR MAT OF ISRAEL.......
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have no idea how to translate the words of description:  "Official 2nd State of Zionist Terrorist Israel"
> 
> While Israel can be said to be a "strategic ally" in Regional Terms, it is not the only ally being cultivates.  The Mediterranean Dialogue, s a set of discussions pertaining to expanded linkages --- not only with Israel; but also in a developing and structured partnerships with Russia and its network of allies.
> 
> In terms of "terrorism," it is perspective.  It was only the other day that Rabbi Raziel Shevach was killed in a drive-by shooting near the city of Nalbus, West Bank (January 10, 2017).  t can be a vision in which Dalal Mughrabi, who headed a squad of 13 Palestinian (1978) who set out from Lebanon towards Israel, in several small boats.
> *How to Respond to Honors for Palestinian Killer of US Senator’s Niece*
> 
> 
> 
> One of the terrorists said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the terrorists, Hussain Fayadh, later explained to the Lebanese Television station _Al-Manar_ what happened: “Sister Dalal al-Mughrabi had a conversation with the American journalist. Before killing her, Dalal asked: ‘How did you enter Palestine?’ [Rubin] answered: ‘They gave me a visa.’ Dalal said: ‘Did you get your visa from me, or from Israel? I have the right to this land. Why didn’t you come to me?’ Then Dalal opened fire on her.”
> 
> Mughrabi, Fayadh, and the others walked to the nearby Coastal Road and hijacked an Israeli bus. They murdered 36 passengers, 12 of them children.
> SOURCE:  *The algemeiner*, Story by* Stephen M. Flatow*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The comparison between the Israeli Forces and the Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters of Arab Palestinians is no contest.  Israel simply does not have a past history of criminal behaviors ⇒ hijack aircraft, capture and hold cruise ships, intentionally target civilian people, objects and locations.  Israel does not threaten to use unlawful violence to incite fear; intended to coerce or to intimidate Israeli citizenry in the pursuit of goals that are central to the Arab Palestinian key political, religious, or ideological agenda.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You are out of kilter Rocco,I love the term DOOR MAT because you are,Zionists own you..Real Estate.the Banks,the Federal Reserve,Financial Companies,Media=All Zionist own...most Retail and Manufacturing..American Tech and others basing themselves in Zionist Israel!!!!..the Enormity of American Workers Taxpayer money sent to Zionist Israel every year....propping up Israel's economy......Americans of course are Zionist Terrorist Israel's DOOR MAT....you just are too slow to realize IT....only in America as they say..........with little respect Rocco......reading your post,for an educated man,you really on reflection are worse that some on here because you have the ability to Cherry Pick what suits your idea of in your mind ...you opinionated NONE FACTS...as Tinnie exposed earlier to you Rocco......you are so Bias sometimes,it does you NO CREDIT AT ALL.....so stop it...steven


----------



## theliq

PredFan said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN is an anti-Israeli, anti-US organization and isn’t worth a bucket of warm spit.
Click to expand...

Thank God for that.....although when the UN granted them Statehood the Zionist Terrorists were Sucking the UN off,so happy the Zionists were...now they play to a different tune,with the Blessing of the US....how America have fallen...NOW RIGHTLY SEEN AS ZIONIST TERRORIST ISRAEL's .........DOOR MAT...steven


----------



## theliq

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> In the reading on Sovereignty, in several of the classic journals, you will find that the concepts and definitions of Sovereignty vary.
> 
> 
> 
> Jens Bartelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This essay, in discussing some recent contributions to the contemporary debate on sovereignty,
> focuses on what is at stake in this debate. While most authors today agree that the meaning of
> the concept of sovereignty is open to change across time and space, students of international
> law and international relations disagree about the causes and consequences of this conceptual
> change.
> SOURCE:  The European Journal of International Law Vol. 17 no.2 © EJIL 2006; all rights reserved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, this sounds Essay by Dr Jen Bartelson, is a little more cmlcated then that which we need here in this discussion group.  The source that seems easiest to understand is that of Dr Abdulrahim, Beirut University.  LET ME SAY, I don't have an original thought on this page (I don''t want to be accused of plagiarism.  It ALL is derivative from the professional journals and academic publications (mostly from Dr Abdulrahim).
> 
> *Dr. WALID ABDULRAHIM
> Professor of Law
> Beirut Arab University
> Faculty of Law and Political Science*
> 
> *State Territory and Territorial Sovereignty*​As stated in a previous chapter dealing with a State, a territory is one of the fundamental elements of statehood.  Without a territory, an entity cannot be a State.  The notion that a State occupies a definite portion of the earth within which it exercises, subject to the limitations of International Law, its exclusive authority to the exclusion of other States lies at the basis of International Law.  The exercise of such a supreme authority by a State over its own territory is known in International Law as “territorial sovereignty”.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could provide some documents showing where Israel legally acquired any land.
> 
> I await your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(ANSWER)*
> 
> Israel was admitted to the United Nations as a State in spite of disputes over its existence and territorial delineation.
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The existence of a particular territory over which a political authority operates is essential for the existence of a State.  For this reason, the “State of Palestine” declared in November 1988 at the conference of Algiers was not legally regarded as a valid State since the Palestine Liberation Organization had have no control over any part of the territory it was claiming.
> 
> Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State.   It has a positive and a negative aspect.  The first aspect relates to the exclusivity of the right of the State with regard to its own territory, while the second aspect refers to the obligation to protect the rights of other States.
> 
> A State exercises its territorial sovereignty within its boundary.    Boundary is an imaginary line that delineates the territorial limit of a State.
> 
> State jurisdiction is the capacity of a State under International Law to prescribe and enforce the rules of law.  It is derived from the State sovereignty and constitutes its vital and central feature.  It is the authority of a State over persons, property and events which are primarily within its territories.
> 
> *(IMPORTANT)*
> 
> While the acquisition of territory through conquest followed by annexation was an accepted mode of acquiring title to territory under traditional International Law, it is no longer legal at modern times.  The acquisition of territory through the use of force is outlawed by paragraph 4 of article 2 of the Charter of the United Nations, which obliged the member States to refrain from the use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State.  This same principle is reaffirmed in the 1970 General Assembly “Declaration on Principles of International Law Concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in Accordance with the Charter of the United Nations”.  This Declaration adds that the territory of a State shall not be the object of acquisition by another State resulting from the threat or use of force, and that no territorial acquisition resulting from such act shall be recognized as legal.
> 
> _*Although today conquest is not a legal mode of acquiring title to territory, it does give the victor certain rights under International Law as regards the occupied territory,*_ such as rights of belligerent occupation.  The territory remains the legal possession of the ousted sovereign because sovereignty does not pass by conquest to the occupying State, although it may pass in certain cases where the legal status of the territory occupied is in dispute prior to the conquest.
> 
> At present times, acquisition of territory following a war would require further international action in addition to internal legislation to annex.  Such further international action would be either a treaty of cession by the former sovereign or international recognition.
> 
> *Modern examples of annexation following conquest are Israel’s annexation of the Golan Heights and the East Jerusalem, *_and Iraq’s annexation of Kuwait in 1990._ In case of the Iraqi annexation, the Security Council adopted the resolution 662 of 1990 declaring that this annexation “has no legal validity and is considered null and void”, and called upon all States not to recognize this annexation and to refrain from actions which might be interpreted as indirect recognition.
> 
> Corresponding the modes of acquiring territory, there are modes of losing it.  _*Territory may be lost by express declaration or conduct such as a treaty of cession or acceptance of cession, by conquest,*_ by erosion or natural geographic activities, by prescription or by abandonment.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are several aspects here that are important.
> 
> When the Jordanians broke all ties with the West Bank and holdings in Jerusalem, that was made public by an Sovereign decree.  Israel did not fight (act of conquest) for this territory, it was abandon.
> 
> All nations, whether they make a published announcement or nt, recognize the sovereignty like action over all that which Israel controls.  Even the EU recognizes the difference between Israel proper and those areas of industry and commerce that require such goods manufactured within the territory as special.
> 
> That is an undeniable ""indirect recognition."  And once a "recognition" is made, it cannot be withdrawn.
> 
> Most  Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without a territory, an entity cannot be a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which leads us back to the question that you have been dancing around for years.
> 
> When did Israel legally acquire any territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rather than pollute this thread (as you do most others), with your rabid Jew hatreds, there is a thread dedicated to your whining about the creation of the State of Israel.
> 
> You should go there. As you know, your whining about the State of Israel has been addressed in excruciating detail.
Click to expand...

I cannot RECALL TINNIE SAYING HE HATES JEWS......he may hate Terrorist Zionists BUT THAT IS A FAR CRY FROM REAL,DECENT Jews....these SYNTHETICO's from WHOREALLYKNOW's....who have turned Israel into ZIONISTAN....which is a fair call,why have the Zionist's tried to eliminate Real Jews? and Palestinians prior to 1948 and ever since....Every Zionist has Semitic Blood on their hands,Zionists AIN'T A SEMITIC PEOPLE,JUST PLASTIC CONVERTS WHO THINK IN SOME WAY THEY ARE REAL Jews.....No Real Jews are a fine people(No decent educated Jew would ever become a Zionist Cult Member...)that Cult for only originally NON-JEWS who have converted(so they say???) Nope they have No Reason to be in PALESTINE....THAT SHOULD BE FOR Real Jews and the Palestinians ....THE ONLY SEMITIC PEOPLES with Direct Lineage to Abraham.............FACT...Who and Why are the Invader Zionists even there???...theliq


----------



## theliq

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comparison between the Israeli Forces and the Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters of Arab Palestinians is no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel is trying to steal all of Palestine and get rid of the Palestinians while the Palestinians are trying to defend themselves. There is no contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are not trying to defend themselves -- as they are not under attack.
> 
> What they are trying to do is gain sovereign control of territory over which they have no sovereignty and have never had any sovereignty, based on the idea that the territory is "theirs" and they have sole rights to self-determination there, while failing to put into place any of the requirements for sovereignty.
Click to expand...

Not Under Attack....YOU R A MORON


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> In the reading on Sovereignty, in several of the classic journals, you will find that the concepts and definitions of Sovereignty vary.
> 
> 
> 
> Jens Bartelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This essay, in discussing some recent contributions to the contemporary debate on sovereignty,
> focuses on what is at stake in this debate. While most authors today agree that the meaning of
> the concept of sovereignty is open to change across time and space, students of international
> law and international relations disagree about the causes and consequences of this conceptual
> change.
> SOURCE:  The European Journal of International Law Vol. 17 no.2 © EJIL 2006; all rights reserved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, this sounds Essay by Dr Jen Bartelson, is a little more cmlcated then that which we need here in this discussion group.  The source that seems easiest to understand is that of Dr Abdulrahim, Beirut University.  LET ME SAY, I don't have an original thought on this page (I don''t want to be accused of plagiarism.  It ALL is derivative from the professional journals and academic publications (mostly from Dr Abdulrahim).
> 
> *Dr. WALID ABDULRAHIM
> Professor of Law
> Beirut Arab University
> Faculty of Law and Political Science*
> 
> *State Territory and Territorial Sovereignty*​As stated in a previous chapter dealing with a State, a territory is one of the fundamental elements of statehood.  Without a territory, an entity cannot be a State.  The notion that a State occupies a definite portion of the earth within which it exercises, subject to the limitations of International Law, its exclusive authority to the exclusion of other States lies at the basis of International Law.  The exercise of such a supreme authority by a State over its own territory is known in International Law as “territorial sovereignty”.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could provide some documents showing where Israel legally acquired any land.
> 
> I await your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(ANSWER)*
> 
> Israel was admitted to the United Nations as a State in spite of disputes over its existence and territorial delineation.
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The existence of a particular territory over which a political authority operates is essential for the existence of a State.  For this reason, the “State of Palestine” declared in November 1988 at the conference of Algiers was not legally regarded as a valid State since the Palestine Liberation Organization had have no control over any part of the territory it was claiming.
> 
> Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State.   It has a positive and a negative aspect.  The first aspect relates to the exclusivity of the right of the State with regard to its own territory, while the second aspect refers to the obligation to protect the rights of other States.
> 
> A State exercises its territorial sovereignty within its boundary.    Boundary is an imaginary line that delineates the territorial limit of a State.
> 
> State jurisdiction is the capacity of a State under International Law to prescribe and enforce the rules of law.  It is derived from the State sovereignty and constitutes its vital and central feature.  It is the authority of a State over persons, property and events which are primarily within its territories.
> 
> *(IMPORTANT)*
> 
> While the acquisition of territory through conquest followed by annexation was an accepted mode of acquiring title to territory under traditional International Law, it is no longer legal at modern times.  The acquisition of territory through the use of force is outlawed by paragraph 4 of article 2 of the Charter of the United Nations, which obliged the member States to refrain from the use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State.  This same principle is reaffirmed in the 1970 General Assembly “Declaration on Principles of International Law Concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in Accordance with the Charter of the United Nations”.  This Declaration adds that the territory of a State shall not be the object of acquisition by another State resulting from the threat or use of force, and that no territorial acquisition resulting from such act shall be recognized as legal.
> 
> _*Although today conquest is not a legal mode of acquiring title to territory, it does give the victor certain rights under International Law as regards the occupied territory,*_ such as rights of belligerent occupation.  The territory remains the legal possession of the ousted sovereign because sovereignty does not pass by conquest to the occupying State, although it may pass in certain cases where the legal status of the territory occupied is in dispute prior to the conquest.
> 
> At present times, acquisition of territory following a war would require further international action in addition to internal legislation to annex.  Such further international action would be either a treaty of cession by the former sovereign or international recognition.
> 
> *Modern examples of annexation following conquest are Israel’s annexation of the Golan Heights and the East Jerusalem, *_and Iraq’s annexation of Kuwait in 1990._ In case of the Iraqi annexation, the Security Council adopted the resolution 662 of 1990 declaring that this annexation “has no legal validity and is considered null and void”, and called upon all States not to recognize this annexation and to refrain from actions which might be interpreted as indirect recognition.
> 
> Corresponding the modes of acquiring territory, there are modes of losing it.  _*Territory may be lost by express declaration or conduct such as a treaty of cession or acceptance of cession, by conquest,*_ by erosion or natural geographic activities, by prescription or by abandonment.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are several aspects here that are important.
> 
> When the Jordanians broke all ties with the West Bank and holdings in Jerusalem, that was made public by an Sovereign decree.  Israel did not fight (act of conquest) for this territory, it was abandon.
> 
> All nations, whether they make a published announcement or nt, recognize the sovereignty like action over all that which Israel controls.  Even the EU recognizes the difference between Israel proper and those areas of industry and commerce that require such goods manufactured within the territory as special.
> 
> That is an undeniable ""indirect recognition."  And once a "recognition" is made, it cannot be withdrawn.
> 
> Most  Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without a territory, an entity cannot be a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which leads us back to the question that you have been dancing around for years.
> 
> When did Israel legally acquire any territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When she declared Independence after the British Mandate expired, pursuant to the U.N. Partition Plan, that was voted on by all the member states at that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never claimed the proposed Resolution 181 borders. And besides, Resolution181 was never implemented by the Security Council as required. Anything Resolution 181 is a non issue.
> 
> But thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was not a requirement for establishment of the State of Israel.
> 
> That's all been explained to you repeatedly and tediously.
Click to expand...

Indeed, but somebody always brings it up.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> In the reading on Sovereignty, in several of the classic journals, you will find that the concepts and definitions of Sovereignty vary.
> ​
> However, this sounds Essay by Dr Jen Bartelson, is a little more cmlcated then that which we need here in this discussion group.  The source that seems easiest to understand is that of Dr Abdulrahim, Beirut University.  LET ME SAY, I don't have an original thought on this page (I don''t want to be accused of plagiarism.  It ALL is derivative from the professional journals and academic publications (mostly from Dr Abdulrahim).
> 
> *Dr. WALID ABDULRAHIM
> Professor of Law
> Beirut Arab University
> Faculty of Law and Political Science*
> 
> *State Territory and Territorial Sovereignty*​As stated in a previous chapter dealing with a State, a territory is one of the fundamental elements of statehood.  Without a territory, an entity cannot be a State.  The notion that a State occupies a definite portion of the earth within which it exercises, subject to the limitations of International Law, its exclusive authority to the exclusion of other States lies at the basis of International Law.  The exercise of such a supreme authority by a State over its own territory is known in International Law as “territorial sovereignty”.
> 
> *(ANSWER)*
> 
> Israel was admitted to the United Nations as a State in spite of disputes over its existence and territorial delineation.
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The existence of a particular territory over which a political authority operates is essential for the existence of a State.  For this reason, the “State of Palestine” declared in November 1988 at the conference of Algiers was not legally regarded as a valid State since the Palestine Liberation Organization had have no control over any part of the territory it was claiming.
> 
> Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State.   It has a positive and a negative aspect.  The first aspect relates to the exclusivity of the right of the State with regard to its own territory, while the second aspect refers to the obligation to protect the rights of other States.
> 
> A State exercises its territorial sovereignty within its boundary.    Boundary is an imaginary line that delineates the territorial limit of a State.
> 
> State jurisdiction is the capacity of a State under International Law to prescribe and enforce the rules of law.  It is derived from the State sovereignty and constitutes its vital and central feature.  It is the authority of a State over persons, property and events which are primarily within its territories.
> 
> *(IMPORTANT)*
> 
> While the acquisition of territory through conquest followed by annexation was an accepted mode of acquiring title to territory under traditional International Law, it is no longer legal at modern times.  The acquisition of territory through the use of force is outlawed by paragraph 4 of article 2 of the Charter of the United Nations, which obliged the member States to refrain from the use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State.  This same principle is reaffirmed in the 1970 General Assembly “Declaration on Principles of International Law Concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in Accordance with the Charter of the United Nations”.  This Declaration adds that the territory of a State shall not be the object of acquisition by another State resulting from the threat or use of force, and that no territorial acquisition resulting from such act shall be recognized as legal.
> 
> _*Although today conquest is not a legal mode of acquiring title to territory, it does give the victor certain rights under International Law as regards the occupied territory,*_ such as rights of belligerent occupation.  The territory remains the legal possession of the ousted sovereign because sovereignty does not pass by conquest to the occupying State, although it may pass in certain cases where the legal status of the territory occupied is in dispute prior to the conquest.
> 
> At present times, acquisition of territory following a war would require further international action in addition to internal legislation to annex.  Such further international action would be either a treaty of cession by the former sovereign or international recognition.
> 
> *Modern examples of annexation following conquest are Israel’s annexation of the Golan Heights and the East Jerusalem, *_and Iraq’s annexation of Kuwait in 1990._ In case of the Iraqi annexation, the Security Council adopted the resolution 662 of 1990 declaring that this annexation “has no legal validity and is considered null and void”, and called upon all States not to recognize this annexation and to refrain from actions which might be interpreted as indirect recognition.
> 
> Corresponding the modes of acquiring territory, there are modes of losing it.  _*Territory may be lost by express declaration or conduct such as a treaty of cession or acceptance of cession, by conquest,*_ by erosion or natural geographic activities, by prescription or by abandonment.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are several aspects here that are important.
> 
> When the Jordanians broke all ties with the West Bank and holdings in Jerusalem, that was made public by an Sovereign decree.  Israel did not fight (act of conquest) for this territory, it was abandon.
> 
> All nations, whether they make a published announcement or nt, recognize the sovereignty like action over all that which Israel controls.  Even the EU recognizes the difference between Israel proper and those areas of industry and commerce that require such goods manufactured within the territory as special.
> 
> That is an undeniable ""indirect recognition."  And once a "recognition" is made, it cannot be withdrawn.
> 
> Most  Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without a territory, an entity cannot be a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which leads us back to the question that you have been dancing around for years.
> 
> When did Israel legally acquire any territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When she declared Independence after the British Mandate expired, pursuant to the U.N. Partition Plan, that was voted on by all the member states at that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never claimed the proposed Resolution 181 borders. And besides, Resolution181 was never implemented by the Security Council as required. Anything Resolution 181 is a non issue.
> 
> But thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was not a requirement for establishment of the State of Israel.
> 
> That's all been explained to you repeatedly and tediously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, but somebody always brings it up.
Click to expand...


Indeed, and you make the same failed argument every time.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> So then, why does the IDF <snip> go to quell a demonstration that does not matter?



Well, because in Nabi Saleh, as an example, the protest is violent and marches toward Halamish.  The IDF stands on the road preventing the violent protesters from reaching the Jewish town, thus protecting both the Jews there and the Palestinians.  So they are NOT sitting at home.  Nor are they protesting in their village.


----------



## theliq

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> In the reading on Sovereignty, in several of the classic journals, you will find that the concepts and definitions of Sovereignty vary.
> 
> 
> 
> Jens Bartelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This essay, in discussing some recent contributions to the contemporary debate on sovereignty,
> focuses on what is at stake in this debate. While most authors today agree that the meaning of
> the concept of sovereignty is open to change across time and space, students of international
> law and international relations disagree about the causes and consequences of this conceptual
> change.
> SOURCE:  The European Journal of International Law Vol. 17 no.2 © EJIL 2006; all rights reserved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, this sounds Essay by Dr Jen Bartelson, is a little more cmlcated then that which we need here in this discussion group.  The source that seems easiest to understand is that of Dr Abdulrahim, Beirut University.  LET ME SAY, I don't have an original thought on this page (I don''t want to be accused of plagiarism.  It ALL is derivative from the professional journals and academic publications (mostly from Dr Abdulrahim).
> 
> *Dr. WALID ABDULRAHIM
> Professor of Law
> Beirut Arab University
> Faculty of Law and Political Science*
> 
> *State Territory and Territorial Sovereignty*​As stated in a previous chapter dealing with a State, a territory is one of the fundamental elements of statehood.  Without a territory, an entity cannot be a State.  The notion that a State occupies a definite portion of the earth within which it exercises, subject to the limitations of International Law, its exclusive authority to the exclusion of other States lies at the basis of International Law.  The exercise of such a supreme authority by a State over its own territory is known in International Law as “territorial sovereignty”.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could provide some documents showing where Israel legally acquired any land.
> 
> I await your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(ANSWER)*
> 
> Israel was admitted to the United Nations as a State in spite of disputes over its existence and territorial delineation.
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> *
> The existence of a particular territory over which a political authority operates is essential for the existence of a State.  For this reason, the “State of Palestine” declared in November 1988 at the conference of Algiers was not legally regarded as a valid State since the Palestine Liberation Organization had have no control over any part of the territory it was claiming.
> 
> Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State.   It has a positive and a negative aspect.  The first aspect relates to the exclusivity of the right of the State with regard to its own territory, while the second aspect refers to the obligation to protect the rights of other States.
> 
> A State exercises its territorial sovereignty within its boundary.    Boundary is an imaginary line that delineates the territorial limit of a State.
> 
> State jurisdiction is the capacity of a State under International Law to prescribe and enforce the rules of law.  It is derived from the State sovereignty and constitutes its vital and central feature.  It is the authority of a State over persons, property and events which are primarily within its territories.
> 
> *(IMPORTANT)*
> 
> While the acquisition of territory through conquest followed by annexation was an accepted mode of acquiring title to territory under traditional International Law, it is no longer legal at modern times.  The acquisition of territory through the use of force is outlawed by paragraph 4 of article 2 of the Charter of the United Nations, which obliged the member States to refrain from the use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State.  This same principle is reaffirmed in the 1970 General Assembly “Declaration on Principles of International Law Concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in Accordance with the Charter of the United Nations”.  This Declaration adds that the territory of a State shall not be the object of acquisition by another State resulting from the threat or use of force, and that no territorial acquisition resulting from such act shall be recognized as legal.
> 
> _*Although today conquest is not a legal mode of acquiring title to territory, it does give the victor certain rights under International Law as regards the occupied territory,*_ such as rights of belligerent occupation.  The territory remains the legal possession of the ousted sovereign because sovereignty does not pass by conquest to the occupying State, although it may pass in certain cases where the legal status of the territory occupied is in dispute prior to the conquest.
> 
> At present times, acquisition of territory following a war would require further international action in addition to internal legislation to annex.  Such further international action would be either a treaty of cession by the former sovereign or international recognition.
> 
> *Modern examples of annexation following conquest are Israel’s annexation of the Golan Heights and the East Jerusalem, *_and Iraq’s annexation of Kuwait in 1990._ In case of the Iraqi annexation, the Security Council adopted the resolution 662 of 1990 declaring that this annexation “has no legal validity and is considered null and void”, and called upon all States not to recognize this annexation and to refrain from actions which might be interpreted as indirect recognition.
> 
> Corresponding the modes of acquiring territory, there are modes of losing it.  _*Territory may be lost by express declaration or conduct such as a treaty of cession or acceptance of cession, by conquest,*_ by erosion or natural geographic activities, by prescription or by abandonment.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There are several aspects here that are important.
> 
> When the Jordanians broke all ties with the West Bank and holdings in Jerusalem, that was made public by an Sovereign decree.  Israel did not fight (act of conquest) for this territory, it was abandon.
> 
> All nations, whether they make a published announcement or nt, recognize the sovereignty like action over all that which Israel controls.  Even the EU recognizes the difference between Israel proper and those areas of industry and commerce that require such goods manufactured within the territory as special.
> 
> That is an undeniable ""indirect recognition."  And once a "recognition" is made, it cannot be withdrawn.
> 
> Most  Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without a territory, an entity cannot be a State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which leads us back to the question that you have been dancing around for years.
> 
> When did Israel legally acquire any territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When she declared Independence after the British Mandate expired, pursuant to the U.N. Partition Plan, that was voted on by all the member states at that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never claimed the proposed Resolution 181 borders. And besides, Resolution181 was never implemented by the Security Council as required. Anything Resolution 181 is a non issue.
> 
> But thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was not a requirement for establishment of the State of Israel.
> 
> That's all been explained to you repeatedly and tediously.
Click to expand...

Without the Agreement by the Security Council....Israel is an ILLEGAL STATE it has not been Ratified


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, why does the IDF <snip> go to quell a demonstration that does not matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, because in Nabi Saleh, as an example, the protest is violent and marches toward Halamish.  The IDF stands on the road preventing the violent protesters from reaching the Jewish town, thus protecting both the Jews there and the Palestinians.  So they are NOT sitting at home.  Nor are they protesting in their village.
Click to expand...

*For first time, weekly Nabi Saleh protest reaches destination: its own spring*

Dozens of residents of Nabi Saleh, joined by supporters from Israel and abroad, marked a historic victory on Friday when they succeeded in reaching the village’s confiscated spring.

Nabi Saleh is a small village of approximately 550 people, twenty kilometers northwest of Ramallah in the West Bank. Halamish (also known as Neveh Tzuf ) was established on lands belonging to the villages of Nabi Saleh and Deir Nidham in 1976.

*For first time, weekly Nabi Saleh protest reaches destination: its own spring | +972 Magazine*

*They are protesting in their own village.*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, why does the IDF <snip> go to quell a demonstration that does not matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, because in Nabi Saleh, as an example, the protest is violent and marches toward Halamish.  The IDF stands on the road preventing the violent protesters from reaching the Jewish town, thus protecting both the Jews there and the Palestinians.  So they are NOT sitting at home.  Nor are they protesting in their village.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *For first time, weekly Nabi Saleh protest reaches destination: its own spring*
> 
> Dozens of residents of Nabi Saleh, joined by supporters from Israel and abroad, marked a historic victory on Friday when they succeeded in reaching the village’s confiscated spring.
> 
> Nabi Saleh is a small village of approximately 550 people, twenty kilometers northwest of Ramallah in the West Bank. Halamish (also known as Neveh Tzuf ) was established on lands belonging to the villages of Nabi Saleh and Deir Nidham in 1976.
> 
> *For first time, weekly Nabi Saleh protest reaches destination: its own spring | +972 Magazine*
> 
> *They are protesting in their own village.*
Click to expand...


That's a lie,
they basically have to reach 2 big roads to an area adjacent to the slope of a mountain where Halamish and other Arab villages are located. It's a different area geographically and visually, a different neighborhood.

That claim is based on a say so. Since the Tamimis first established their settlement of 5 houses there in 1877, their neighborhood always stayed in the same location close to the green to the north-east from the land they claim, their Nabi Saleh settlement never reached the spring and it's apparent for anyone who looks at a satellite image -
they're reaching out 2 km walking with their kids from their village, to a central road where they can create confrontation with police.

These are all coordinated actions, and recently we see they're being done at intervals of 10-15 min within the beginning of Hamas confrontations.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

There has been no dancing around the at all.  You keep asking a question, and the answer is the same.  It has been explained many many times, it just doesn't happen to be the answer you want to hear.  And, I suspect, that your understanding of the Terminology lke "Defined Territory" is actually different from what you believe it to be. 

In any event, the current system of law did not operate under you assumptions in either 1948, or in 1967.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(ANSWER)*
> 
> Israel was admitted to the United Nations as a State in spite of disputes over its existence and territorial delineation.
> 
> 
> 
> Which leads us back to the question that you have been dancing around for years.
> When did Israel legally acquire any territory?
Click to expand...

*(ANSWER #2)*

The WHEN:  May 1948 Self-Determination • 1948-1949 The Defense of the Territorial Sovereignty • Post 1949 Maintenance of territorial Sovereignty.

The past practice shows that the existence of fully defined boundaries is not required and that what matters is the existence of an effective political authority having control over a particular portion of land.  In 1913, Albania was recognized as a State by a number of States even though it lacked settled boundaries, and Israel was admitted to the United Nations as a State in spite of disputes over its existence and territorial delineation.
SOURCE:  (b) A Defined Territory • *A State as a Subject of International Law •* Walid Abdulrahim Professor of Law, Beirut University​
If you are looking for some fantasy deed to the territory, you are asking for something that does not exist (nonsensical0, as it was not a necessary facet of the law then.  The US does not have a deed.  In some cases, there are treaties that reset territorial boundaries (as in the Israeli-Egyptian Treaty and the Israeli-Jordanian Treaty.  And in both cases, the boundaries are discussed without any consideration or detriment to any existing right or claim by the Arab-Palestinian.

*(ANSWER ONCE AGAIN)*

Sovereignty in regard to a territory is known as "territorial sovereignty."  Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the *exclusion of any other* States, the functions of a State. Israel began to exercise complete territorial sovereignty since May 1948 (The WHEN).

•  The exclusive exercise of authority by the Israelis is well understood; and complained about quite frequently by the Arab Palestinians.

•  It is difficult to determine just what territory the Arab Palestinians maintain such authority over that is to the exclusion of any other state.

•  It is difficult to determine it the Arab Palestinians had ever maintained such authority over any territory to the exclusion of any other state since the time of the Armistice of Mudros.​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

This is essentially, entirely incorrect.



theliq said:


> Without the Agreement by the Security Council....Israel is an ILLEGAL STATE it has not been Ratified


*(OBSERVATION)*

*ARTICLE 3 • Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933*
*The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.* Even before recognition the state has the right to defend its integrity and independence, to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently to organize itself as it sees fit, to legislate upon its interests, administer its services, and to define the jurisdiction and competence of its courts.

*ARTICLE 6 • Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933*
The recognition of a state merely signifies that the state which recognizes it accepts the personality of the other with all the rights and duties determined by international law. _*Recognition is unconditional and irrevocable. *_

*ARTICLE 7 • Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933*
*The recognition of a state may be express or tacit.* The latter results from any act which implies the intention of recognizing the new state.​
*(COMMENT)*

I'm not sure that there is any sch thing as an "Illegal State."  It is either a state, or not a state.  Legality does not enter into the equation.

Recognition by the Security Council is NOT a prerequisite for statehood.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, why does the IDF <snip> go to quell a demonstration that does not matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, because in Nabi Saleh, as an example, the protest is violent and marches toward Halamish.  The IDF stands on the road preventing the violent protesters from reaching the Jewish town, thus protecting both the Jews there and the Palestinians.  So they are NOT sitting at home.  Nor are they protesting in their village.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *For first time, weekly Nabi Saleh protest reaches destination: its own spring*
> 
> Dozens of residents of Nabi Saleh, joined by supporters from Israel and abroad, marked a historic victory on Friday when they succeeded in reaching the village’s confiscated spring.
> 
> Nabi Saleh is a small village of approximately 550 people, twenty kilometers northwest of Ramallah in the West Bank. Halamish (also known as Neveh Tzuf ) was established on lands belonging to the villages of Nabi Saleh and Deir Nidham in 1976.
> 
> *For first time, weekly Nabi Saleh protest reaches destination: its own spring | +972 Magazine*
> 
> *They are protesting in their own village.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie,
> they basically have to reach 2 big roads to an area adjacent to the slope of a mountain where Halamish and other Arab villages are located. It's a different area geographically and visually, a different neighborhood.
> 
> That claim is based on a say so. Since the Tamimis first established their settlement of 5 houses there in 1877, their neighborhood always stayed in the same location close to the green to the north-east from the land they claim, their Nabi Saleh settlement never reached the spring and it's apparent for anyone who looks at a satellite image -
> they're reaching out 2 km walking with their kids from their village, to a central road where they can create confrontation with police.
> 
> These are all coordinated actions, and recently we see they're being done at intervals of 10-15 min within the beginning of Hamas confrontations.
Click to expand...

Do you have links to that horseshit, or did you make it up yourself?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> *ARTICLE 3 • Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933*
> *The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.* Even before recognition the state has the right to defend its integrity and independence,


Indeed.

A/C.1/330 of 14 October 1948


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, why does the IDF <snip> go to quell a demonstration that does not matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, because in Nabi Saleh, as an example, the protest is violent and marches toward Halamish.  The IDF stands on the road preventing the violent protesters from reaching the Jewish town, thus protecting both the Jews there and the Palestinians.  So they are NOT sitting at home.  Nor are they protesting in their village.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *For first time, weekly Nabi Saleh protest reaches destination: its own spring*
> 
> Dozens of residents of Nabi Saleh, joined by supporters from Israel and abroad, marked a historic victory on Friday when they succeeded in reaching the village’s confiscated spring.
> 
> Nabi Saleh is a small village of approximately 550 people, twenty kilometers northwest of Ramallah in the West Bank. Halamish (also known as Neveh Tzuf ) was established on lands belonging to the villages of Nabi Saleh and Deir Nidham in 1976.
> 
> *For first time, weekly Nabi Saleh protest reaches destination: its own spring | +972 Magazine*
> 
> *They are protesting in their own village.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie,
> they basically have to reach 2 big roads to an area adjacent to the slope of a mountain where Halamish and other Arab villages are located. It's a different area geographically and visually, a different neighborhood.
> 
> That claim is based on a say so. Since the Tamimis first established their settlement of 5 houses there in 1877, their neighborhood always stayed in the same location close to the green to the north-east from the land they claim, their Nabi Saleh settlement never reached the spring and it's apparent for anyone who looks at a satellite image -
> they're reaching out 2 km walking with their kids from their village, to a central road where they can create confrontation with police.
> 
> These are all coordinated actions, and recently we see they're being done at intervals of 10-15 min within the beginning of Hamas confrontations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have links to that horseshit, or did you make it up yourself?
Click to expand...


In 1870 Turkish survey shows only 5 houses in Nabi Saleh settlement of the Tamimi tribe:
Zeitschrift des Deutschen Palästina-Vereins

Their settlement never reached beyond a couple hundred meters beyond the border of  Safa forest, seen by any satellite image, which will show You that Nabi Salih  is 2km away from that spring, separated by 2 roads they have to cross.

The spring is on another hill 2 km away.
Before the kids of Neve Tsuf fixed its condition, installed benches and a shade in 2009 the Tamimis didn't care.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 3 • Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933*
> *The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.* Even before recognition the state has the right to defend its integrity and independence,
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> A/C.1/330 of 14 October 1948
Click to expand...


Indeed.

You’re again befuddled.


----------



## Mindful

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ARTICLE 3 • Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933*
> *The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.* Even before recognition the state has the right to defend its integrity and independence,
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> A/C.1/330 of 14 October 1948
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> You’re again befuddled.
Click to expand...


He has a ruthless agenda.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, why does the IDF <snip> go to quell a demonstration that does not matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, because in Nabi Saleh, as an example, the protest is violent and marches toward Halamish.  The IDF stands on the road preventing the violent protesters from reaching the Jewish town, thus protecting both the Jews there and the Palestinians.  So they are NOT sitting at home.  Nor are they protesting in their village.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *For first time, weekly Nabi Saleh protest reaches destination: its own spring*
> 
> Dozens of residents of Nabi Saleh, joined by supporters from Israel and abroad, marked a historic victory on Friday when they succeeded in reaching the village’s confiscated spring.
> 
> Nabi Saleh is a small village of approximately 550 people, twenty kilometers northwest of Ramallah in the West Bank. Halamish (also known as Neveh Tzuf ) was established on lands belonging to the villages of Nabi Saleh and Deir Nidham in 1976.
> 
> *For first time, weekly Nabi Saleh protest reaches destination: its own spring | +972 Magazine*
> 
> *They are protesting in their own village.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie,
> they basically have to reach 2 big roads to an area adjacent to the slope of a mountain where Halamish and other Arab villages are located. It's a different area geographically and visually, a different neighborhood.
> 
> That claim is based on a say so. Since the Tamimis first established their settlement of 5 houses there in 1877, their neighborhood always stayed in the same location close to the green to the north-east from the land they claim, their Nabi Saleh settlement never reached the spring and it's apparent for anyone who looks at a satellite image -
> they're reaching out 2 km walking with their kids from their village, to a central road where they can create confrontation with police.
> 
> These are all coordinated actions, and recently we see they're being done at intervals of 10-15 min within the beginning of Hamas confrontations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have links to that horseshit, or did you make it up yourself?
Click to expand...


He lives in the area.  You have never even set foot in Israel or the West Bank.


----------



## Slyhunter

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comparison between the Israeli Forces and the Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters of Arab Palestinians is no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel is trying to steal all of Palestine and get rid of the Palestinians while the Palestinians are trying to defend themselves. There is no contest.
Click to expand...

If that is true how come they're not all dead?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *For first time, weekly Nabi Saleh protest reaches destination: its own spring*
> 
> Dozens of residents of Nabi Saleh, joined by supporters from Israel and abroad, marked a historic victory on Friday when they succeeded in reaching the village’s confiscated spring.
> 
> Nabi Saleh is a small village of approximately 550 people, twenty kilometers northwest of Ramallah in the West Bank. Halamish (also known as Neveh Tzuf ) was established on lands belonging to the villages of Nabi Saleh and Deir Nidham in 1976.
> 
> *For first time, weekly Nabi Saleh protest reaches destination: its own spring | +972 Magazine*
> 
> *They are protesting in their own village.*



Oh please.  You are trying to tell me that the Tamimi family's bombing of a pizza place filled with children in Jerusalem in 2001 is all over a small SPRING and a dispute about the borders of privately owned land?  Give me a break.

Much of the world has been duped into thinking that.  But you, of all people, are smarter than that.  You know the true goal.  You share it.


----------



## JQPublic1

Book of Jeremiah said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you meant to say - gave it back to them.  The land belonged to the Jews before their return.  It's their land.
> 
> Extremist Jews?  I've never heard of an extremist Jew before.  Just like I've never hear of a jihadist Jew, a Jewish terrorist or a Jewish suicide bomber.
Click to expand...

The Canaanites occupied the Levant prior to the first  Jewish invasion .


----------



## Indeependent

JQPublic1 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you meant to say - gave it back to them.  The land belonged to the Jews before their return.  It's their land.
> 
> Extremist Jews?  I've never heard of an extremist Jew before.  Just like I've never hear of a jihadist Jew, a Jewish terrorist or a Jewish suicide bomber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Canaanites occupied the Levant prior to the first  Jewish invasion .
Click to expand...

The Shemites were invaded by the Canaanites...checkmate.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Indeependent said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you meant to say - gave it back to them.  The land belonged to the Jews before their return.  It's their land.
> 
> Extremist Jews?  I've never heard of an extremist Jew before.  Just like I've never hear of a jihadist Jew, a Jewish terrorist or a Jewish suicide bomber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Canaanites occupied the Levant prior to the first  Jewish invasion .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Shemites were invaded by the Canaanites...checkmate.
Click to expand...


That's interesting.  Do you mean Shem, King of Jerusalem, who blessed Abraham after his nephew Lot was captured?


----------



## JQPublic1

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you meant to say - gave it back to them.  The land belonged to the Jews before their return.  It's their land.
> 
> Extremist Jews?  I've never heard of an extremist Jew before.  Just like I've never hear of a jihadist Jew, a Jewish terrorist or a Jewish suicide bomber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Canaanites occupied the Levant prior to the first  Jewish invasion .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Shemites were invaded by the Canaanites...checkmate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's interesting.  Do you mean Shem, King of Jerusalem, who blessed Abraham after his nephew Lot was captured?
Click to expand...

The Caananites and subsequent Phonecians were known to precede the Israelites. But my question is were the Caanites themselves Israelites os a different tribe.All people of the era descended from NOAH. but Caanan was isolated from their Jewish fold and were made to he enemies that needed to be conquered. Very strange.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

There are two things wrong with this.



P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed.
> A/C.1/330 of 14 October 1948


*(COMMENT)*

First:  The CABLEGRAM DATED • 28 SEPTEMBER 1948 by the All Palestine Government (APG), came four months after the Israeli Declaration of 15 MAY.  The fact that the APG attempted to submit an a formal announcement of Independence, is evidence _(in itself)_ that the APG knew that it has no valid sovereignty and a dubious claim at best.

The rules and thumbnail explanations cited here are give rise the the ramification that you cannot claim that which is already under sovereign control. 
_(See:  *State Territory and Territorial Sovereignty* _Private Site for Legal Research and Studies‎ > ‎My International Law Studies [In English]‎ > Dr Walid Abdulranhim, Professor of Law, Beirut University.

✪  Occupation


  Occupation is an original mode of acquisition by a State of a title to a territory.  It implies the establishment of sovereignty over a territory not under the authority of any other State (_terra nullius_) whether newly discovered or abandoned by the State formerly in control (unlikely to occur).



  For the title acquired through occupation to be final and valid under International Law, the presence and control of a State over the concerned territory must be effective.​
✪  Prescription


  Prescription is a mode of establishing title to territory which is subject to the sovereignty of another State (not _terra nullius_) through peaceful exercise of _de facto_ sovereignty over a long period of time.  It is the legitimization of a doubtful title by the passage of time and the presumed acquiescence of the former sovereignty.  It differs from occupation.​
✪  Accretion


  Accretion is a geographical process by which new land is formed mainly through natural causes and becomes attached to existing land.​
✪  Cession


  Cession of territory is a transfer of sovereignty from one sovereign to another.Cession of territory is a transfer of sovereignty from one sovereign to another.​
✪  Conquest and Annexation


  Although today conquest is not a legal mode of acquiring title to territory, it does give the victor certain rights under International Law as regards the occupied territory, such as rights of belligerent occupation.  The territory remains the legal possession of the ousted sovereign because sovereignty does not pass by conquest to the occupying State, although it may pass in certain cases where the legal status of the territory occupied is in dispute prior to the conquest.



  At present times, acquisition of territory following a war would require further international action in addition to internal legislation to annex.  Such further international action would be either a treaty of cession by the former sovereign or international recognition.  



 _Modern examples_ of annexation following conquest are _Israel’s annexation of the Golan Heights and the East Jerusalem_, and Iraq’s annexation of Kuwait in 1990.  In case of the Iraqi annexation, the Security Council adopted the resolution 662 of 1990 declaring that this annexation “has no legal validity and is considered null and void”, and called upon all States not to recognize this annexation and to refrain from actions which might be interpreted as indirect recognition.​In the dialog here _(for our discussion)_, we are more concerned with the modes _(factored to the thumbnail simplest form)_ of:
✪  Occupation *(most probable)*
✪  Conquest and Annexation _*(very possible)*_​
Now, several members of the Discussion Group have postulated that the situation in the Occupied Territories exhibits framework that might be described as:

✪  The occupation of the territories is a fact of power; predicated and capitalized upon through Political-Military and Diplomatic mistakes.

✪  The occupation of the territories is legally permissible absent a Contemporary and/or International Humanitarian Law (IHL) prohibiting occupation.

✪  To present into evidence recognized criteria or norms that governs the situation as it exists, and that makes a distinction  between a "legal occupation" and an "illegal occupation."  Defining the criteria the differentiates between the two conditions.​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ForeverYoung436

JQPublic1 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you meant to say - gave it back to them.  The land belonged to the Jews before their return.  It's their land.
> 
> Extremist Jews?  I've never heard of an extremist Jew before.  Just like I've never hear of a jihadist Jew, a Jewish terrorist or a Jewish suicide bomber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Canaanites occupied the Levant prior to the first  Jewish invasion .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Shemites were invaded by the Canaanites...checkmate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's interesting.  Do you mean Shem, King of Jerusalem, who blessed Abraham after his nephew Lot was captured?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Caananites and subsequent Phonecians were known to precede the Israelites. But my question is were the Caanites themselves Israelites os a different tribe.All people of the era descended from NOAH. but Caanan was isolated from their Jewish fold and were made to he enemies that needed to be conquered. Very strange.
Click to expand...


Noah had 3 sons--Shem, Ham and Japheth.  Ham was the father of Canaan.  There is a legend that Melchizedek, King of Jerusalem, was really Shem.  But, in general, it is agreed that the Canaanites were in possession of the Land before the Israelites, under Joshua (descendants of Shem), conquered the Land of Israel. 

Rashi was a commentator on the Torah.  He wrote that if the nations of the world call us thieves for taking the Land from the Canaanites, we should tell them,  "G-d created the world and it belongs to Him.  He gave it to the Canaanites.  When they sinned by committing incest and child-sacrifices, He took it from them and gave it to us."

The Canaanites are no longer in existence.  Between us and the so-called Palestinians, WE are the indigenous natives of the Land of Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> First: The CABLEGRAM DATED • 28 SEPTEMBER 1948 by the All Palestine Government (APG), came four months after the Israeli Declaration of 15 MAY.


So?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> First: The CABLEGRAM DATED • 28 SEPTEMBER 1948 by the All Palestine Government (APG), came four months after the Israeli Declaration of 15 MAY.
> 
> 
> 
> So?
Click to expand...


So, either you don’t understand and need extra help or you do understand and prefer to retreat to a pointless conjunction.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> First: The CABLEGRAM DATED • 28 SEPTEMBER 1948 by the All Palestine Government (APG), came four months after the Israeli Declaration of 15 MAY.
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, either you don’t understand and need extra help or you do understand and prefer to retreat to a pointless conjunction.
Click to expand...


1)  The Palestinian Declaration came 4 months too late.  They missed the bus.  "The early bird catches the worm."

2) This "All Palestine Government" was controlled by Egypt.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The rules and thumbnail explanations cited here are give rise the the ramification that you cannot claim that which is already under sovereign control.


You are confusing military control with sovereign control. Military control is occupation and occupations do not acquire sovereignty.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> First: The CABLEGRAM DATED • 28 SEPTEMBER 1948 by the All Palestine Government (APG), came four months after the Israeli Declaration of 15 MAY.
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, either you don’t understand and need extra help or you do understand and prefer to retreat to a pointless conjunction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1)  The Palestinian Declaration came 4 months too late.  They missed the bus.  "The early bird catches the worm."
> 
> 2) This "All Palestine Government" was controlled by Egypt.
Click to expand...

What makes you say too late. The Palestinians do not need anyone's approval to declare independence.


----------



## Hollie

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> First: The CABLEGRAM DATED • 28 SEPTEMBER 1948 by the All Palestine Government (APG), came four months after the Israeli Declaration of 15 MAY.
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, either you don’t understand and need extra help or you do understand and prefer to retreat to a pointless conjunction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1)  The Palestinian Declaration came 4 months too late.  They missed the bus.  "The early bird catches the worm."
> 
> 2) This "All Palestine Government" was controlled by Egypt.
Click to expand...


Yep. Adding from Rocco’s post:  “...the APG knew that it has no valid sovereignty and a dubious claim at best.”


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rules and thumbnail explanations cited here are give rise the the ramification that you cannot claim that which is already under sovereign control.
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing military control with sovereign control. Military control is occupation and occupations do not acquire sovereignty.
Click to expand...


You have a habit of deliberately ignoring relevant facts which are in contradiction to your agenda.  As Rocco deftly pointed out -- there are circumstances when military occupations DO, in fact, acquire sovereignty.  There are also a number of other methods of acquiring sovereignty.  Your failure is in focusing on Israel's supposed military control as though it occurred in a vacuum, while ignoring all the other circumstances which lead to Israel's sovereignty.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> First: The CABLEGRAM DATED • 28 SEPTEMBER 1948 by the All Palestine Government (APG), came four months after the Israeli Declaration of 15 MAY.
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, either you don’t understand and need extra help or you do understand and prefer to retreat to a pointless conjunction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1)  The Palestinian Declaration came 4 months too late.  They missed the bus.  "The early bird catches the worm."
> 
> 2) This "All Palestine Government" was controlled by Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you say too late. The Palestinians do not need anyone's approval to declare independence.
Click to expand...


However, absent any meaningful processes or mechanisms to declare independence and to establish sovereignty and to maintain a semblance of a working government and social order, we’re left with what we have now: rival, antagonistic tribes that are wholly unable to conform to some very basic codes of behavior that define a functioning society.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> What makes you say too late. The Palestinians do not need anyone's approval to declare independence.



They DO need an effective government, a defined territory over which they exert at least some control, a permanent population and the ability to treat with other sovereigns (at least some recognition).


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

I must remind you that everyone has the right to self-determination all people have the right to sovereignty and territorial integrity.

BUT, you must first understand what a "RIGHT" is versus what an "OBLIGATION" is...  This will help you understand the mistake you are making.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> First: The CABLEGRAM DATED • 28 SEPTEMBER 1948 by the All Palestine Government (APG), came four months after the Israeli Declaration of 15 MAY.
> 
> 
> 
> So?
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

In our discussions, we often refer to "rights" (sometimes coupled (Human Rights Law) of all kinds.

Rights Law is :  

•  A requirement to refrain from interfering with or curtailing the enjoyment of the rights.  That is the claimant asserting the "right"  has no authority to make demands for tangibles.​Obligation is:

•  The requirement means that States must take positive action to facilitate or surrender something  tangible. 

※  You have the "right" to own a car.  But, no one has the obligation to give you a car.
※  You have the right to freedom of religion, but no one has an obligation to present a religion, no one has requirement to transport you to the religion or to present you with a religion: or the requirement to even have a religion.​
In the case of the 1948 APG Independence Announcement, (First) the Arab Higher Committee (AHC) represented the Arab Palestinian People; not the APG.  It was the AHC that addressed the various rejections to participate in the activities concerning the development of self-governing institutions.  (Second) The Arab Palestinians cannot come in after the fact, and → demand sovereignty over territory that they formally declined in the participation of self-determination.  The APG cannot demad territorial sovereignty over territory defended by the Arab League and under international cease-fire for which there was no Arab Palestinian representative.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> As Rocco deftly pointed out -- there are circumstances when military occupations DO, in fact, acquire sovereignty.


Indeed, a long term, peaceful, uncontested occupation can eventually acquire sovereignty.

Those conditions have never been met by Israel's occupation of Palestine.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Rocco deftly pointed out -- there are circumstances when military occupations DO, in fact, acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, a long term, peaceful, uncontested occupation can eventually acquire sovereignty.
> 
> Those conditions have never been met by Israel's occupation of Palestine.
Click to expand...


Indeed, you cannot offer a case where rival, antagonistic Islamic tribes have either the ability or the wherewithal to establish sovereignty and a working government.


----------



## RoccoR

BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

I think it is yo that is confused.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rules and thumbnail explanations cited here are give rise the the ramification that you cannot claim that which is already under sovereign control.
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing military control with sovereign control. Military control is occupation and occupations do not acquire sovereignty.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

*One More Time*:  

•  Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State. (See:  Abdulrahim ibid)

•  The right to territorial sovereignty enables a State to exercise the fullest measures of sovereignty powers over its land territory.  (See:  Abdulrahim ibid)​https://sites.google.com/site/walid...e-territory-and-territorial-sovereignty#_ftn3
I don't remember _*(other than the Oslo Accords) *_when the Arab Palestinians exercised the duty of a state or exercised sovereignty over a territory of the state.  That is, with the possible exception of Area "A."

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> That is the claimant asserting the "right" has no authority to make demands for tangibles.


What have the Palestinians ever demanded from others?


----------



## RoccoR

et al,

Territorial sovereignty is all about control.  The use of a military force is just a tool to achieve that goal.

v/r
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> • Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory,


Which is? Do you have a map of Israel without those phony armistice lines?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Rocco deftly pointed out -- there are circumstances when military occupations DO, in fact, acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, a long term, peaceful, uncontested occupation can eventually acquire sovereignty.
> 
> Those conditions have never been met by Israel's occupation of Palestine.
Click to expand...


Debatable.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> et al,
> 
> Territorial sovereignty is all about control.  The use of a military force is just a tool to achieve that goal.
> 
> v/r
> R


No it isn't.

*ARTICLE 4​*​
States are juridically equal, enjoy the same rights, and have equal capacity in their exercise. The rights of each one do not depend upon the power which it possesses to assure its exercise, but upon the simple fact of its existence as a person under international law.

The Avalon Project : Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933​
You are still implying that those with the guns have all the rights.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Rocco deftly pointed out -- there are circumstances when military occupations DO, in fact, acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, a long term, peaceful, uncontested occupation can eventually acquire sovereignty.
> 
> Those conditions have never been met by Israel's occupation of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debatable.
Click to expand...

Are you saying that Israel's occupation of Palestine is peaceful?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Rocco deftly pointed out -- there are circumstances when military occupations DO, in fact, acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, a long term, peaceful, uncontested occupation can eventually acquire sovereignty.
> 
> Those conditions have never been met by Israel's occupation of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debatable.
Click to expand...

I'm open. State your case.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

The Jewish State has ots of patience.



P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Rocco deftly pointed out -- there are circumstances when military occupations DO, in fact, acquire sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, a long term, peaceful, uncontested occupation can eventually acquire sovereignty.
> 
> Those conditions have never been met by Israel's occupation of Palestine.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Many things are happening at once in the region.  

IF the normal state for Palestine, established through historical findings, is civil unrest and street level violence is the most often recorded condition, THEN the conditional standard indicates normality. 

All Israel has to do is maintain effective control.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> IF the normal state for Palestine, established through historical findings, is civil unrest and street level violence is the most often recorded condition, THEN the conditional standard indicates normality.


Remember, Palestine was founded under belligerent occupation. The Palestinians merely resisted that aggression.


----------



## Indeependent

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you meant to say - gave it back to them.  The land belonged to the Jews before their return.  It's their land.
> 
> Extremist Jews?  I've never heard of an extremist Jew before.  Just like I've never hear of a jihadist Jew, a Jewish terrorist or a Jewish suicide bomber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Canaanites occupied the Levant prior to the first  Jewish invasion .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Shemites were invaded by the Canaanites...checkmate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's interesting.  Do you mean Shem, King of Jerusalem, who blessed Abraham after his nephew Lot was captured?
Click to expand...

Yes.
Genesis, Chapter 10.
The Canaanites, along with the other families of Ham took Gaza.
Anyone who says anything is completely full of shit.


----------



## Indeependent

JQPublic1 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you meant to say - gave it back to them.  The land belonged to the Jews before their return.  It's their land.
> 
> Extremist Jews?  I've never heard of an extremist Jew before.  Just like I've never hear of a jihadist Jew, a Jewish terrorist or a Jewish suicide bomber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Canaanites occupied the Levant prior to the first  Jewish invasion .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Shemites were invaded by the Canaanites...checkmate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's interesting.  Do you mean Shem, King of Jerusalem, who blessed Abraham after his nephew Lot was captured?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Caananites and subsequent Phonecians were known to precede the Israelites. But my question is were the Caanites themselves Israelites os a different tribe.All people of the era descended from NOAH. but Caanan was isolated from their Jewish fold and were made to he enemies that needed to be conquered. Very strange.
Click to expand...

The Shemites preceded everyone and you damn well know it.
Genesis, Chapter 10.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Indeependent said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you meant to say - gave it back to them.  The land belonged to the Jews before their return.  It's their land.
> 
> Extremist Jews?  I've never heard of an extremist Jew before.  Just like I've never hear of a jihadist Jew, a Jewish terrorist or a Jewish suicide bomber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Canaanites occupied the Levant prior to the first  Jewish invasion .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Shemites were invaded by the Canaanites...checkmate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's interesting.  Do you mean Shem, King of Jerusalem, who blessed Abraham after his nephew Lot was captured?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> Genesis, Chapter 10.
> The Canaanites, along with the other families of Ham took Gaza.
> Anyone who says anything is completely full of shit.
Click to expand...


According to Genesis, Chapter 10, verses 15--20, the border of the Canaanites was from Zidon in the north (present-day Lebanon) to Gerar and/or Gaza in the south (present-day Hamasland in Gaza) to Sodom and Gomorrah in the east (present-day Dead Sea area).  

Chapter 12: 6--"And Abram passed thru the land unto the place of Shechem...and the Canaanite was then in the Land."

Every Yeshiva boy knows that Joshua and the Israelites conquered the Land of Canaan from the Canaanites.  What are you referring to?


----------



## Indeependent

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you meant to say - gave it back to them.  The land belonged to the Jews before their return.  It's their land.
> 
> Extremist Jews?  I've never heard of an extremist Jew before.  Just like I've never hear of a jihadist Jew, a Jewish terrorist or a Jewish suicide bomber.
> 
> 
> 
> The Canaanites occupied the Levant prior to the first  Jewish invasion .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Shemites were invaded by the Canaanites...checkmate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's interesting.  Do you mean Shem, King of Jerusalem, who blessed Abraham after his nephew Lot was captured?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> Genesis, Chapter 10.
> The Canaanites, along with the other families of Ham took Gaza.
> Anyone who says anything is completely full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Genesis, Chapter 10, verses 15--20, the border of the Canaanites was from Zidon in the north (present-day Lebanon) to Gerar and/or Gaza in the south (present-day Hamasland in Gaza) to Sodom and Gomorrah in the east (present-day Dead Sea area).
> 
> Chapter 12: 6--"And Abram passed thru the land unto the place of Shechem...and the Canaanite was then in the Land."
> 
> Every Yeshiva boy knows that Joshua and the Israelites conquered the Land of Canaan from the Canaanites.  What are you referring to?
Click to expand...

That's exactly the point I'm making that the Jew haters want to deny.
The Jew haters keep claiming the *Canaanites *were the first to settle in Israel proper.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

As for Shem's descendants:  Genesis 10: verse 30--"And their dwelling was from Mesha , as thou goest toward Sephar, unto the mountain of the east."


----------



## Indeependent

ForeverYoung436 said:


> As for Shem's descendants:  Genesis 10: verse 30--"And their dwelling was from Mesha , as thou goest toward Sephar, unto the mountain of the east."


Biblical Israel is much larger than current Israel...frighteningly large.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Indeependent said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Canaanites occupied the Levant prior to the first  Jewish invasion .
> 
> 
> 
> The Shemites were invaded by the Canaanites...checkmate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's interesting.  Do you mean Shem, King of Jerusalem, who blessed Abraham after his nephew Lot was captured?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> Genesis, Chapter 10.
> The Canaanites, along with the other families of Ham took Gaza.
> Anyone who says anything is completely full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Genesis, Chapter 10, verses 15--20, the border of the Canaanites was from Zidon in the north (present-day Lebanon) to Gerar and/or Gaza in the south (present-day Hamasland in Gaza) to Sodom and Gomorrah in the east (present-day Dead Sea area).
> 
> Chapter 12: 6--"And Abram passed thru the land unto the place of Shechem...and the Canaanite was then in the Land."
> 
> Every Yeshiva boy knows that Joshua and the Israelites conquered the Land of Canaan from the Canaanites.  What are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly the point I'm making that the Jew haters want to deny.
> The Jew haters keep claiming the *Canaanites *were the first to settle in Israel proper.
Click to expand...


 Well, they were.  But see the very first Rashi in Genesis, where he says it doesn't matter who was there first.  G-d still gave the land to the Jews in the end.  And between us and the Palestinian Arabs from Arabia, WE were there first.  The Canaanites are no longer in existence.


----------



## theliq

RoccoR said:


> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is essentially, entirely incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without the Agreement by the Security Council....Israel is an ILLEGAL STATE it has not been Ratified
> 
> 
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> *ARTICLE 3 • Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933*
> *The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.* Even before recognition the state has the right to defend its integrity and independence, to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently to organize itself as it sees fit, to legislate upon its interests, administer its services, and to define the jurisdiction and competence of its courts.
> 
> *ARTICLE 6 • Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933*
> The recognition of a state merely signifies that the state which recognizes it accepts the personality of the other with all the rights and duties determined by international law. _*Recognition is unconditional and irrevocable. *_
> 
> *ARTICLE 7 • Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933*
> *The recognition of a state may be express or tacit.* The latter results from any act which implies the intention of recognizing the new state.​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I'm not sure that there is any sch thing as an "Illegal State."  It is either a state, or not a state.  Legality does not enter into the equation.
> 
> Recognition by the Security Council is NOT a prerequisite for statehood.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Sorry but unless there is UN Security Council Ratification,Statehood cannot be completed....The Zionists were too quick to announce statehood before Ratification by the U.N.S.C.Fact...st


----------



## JQPublic1

ForeverYoung436 said:


> The Canaanites are no longer in existence. Between us and the so-called Palestinians, WE are the indigenous natives of the Land of Israel.



It probably wouldn't be too hard to link some modern peoples to the Caananites or Phoenicians via dna. There must be ancient gravesites  containibg Caananite remains around there.


----------



## theliq

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Shemites were invaded by the Canaanites...checkmate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting.  Do you mean Shem, King of Jerusalem, who blessed Abraham after his nephew Lot was captured?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> Genesis, Chapter 10.
> The Canaanites, along with the other families of Ham took Gaza.
> Anyone who says anything is completely full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Genesis, Chapter 10, verses 15--20, the border of the Canaanites was from Zidon in the north (present-day Lebanon) to Gerar and/or Gaza in the south (present-day Hamasland in Gaza) to Sodom and Gomorrah in the east (present-day Dead Sea area).
> 
> Chapter 12: 6--"And Abram passed thru the land unto the place of Shechem...and the Canaanite was then in the Land."
> 
> Every Yeshiva boy knows that Joshua and the Israelites conquered the Land of Canaan from the Canaanites.  What are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly the point I'm making that the Jew haters want to deny.
> The Jew haters keep claiming the *Canaanites *were the first to settle in Israel proper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, they were.  But see the very first Rashi in Genesis, where he says it doesn't matter who was there first.  G-d still gave the land to the Jews in the end.  And between us and the Palestinian Arabs from Arabia, WE were there first.  The Canaanites are no longer in existence.
Click to expand...

Sorry but your interpretation like most things Zionista is Flawed........Anyway.....Converts to Judaism "Synthetics"have absolutely nothing to do with what you say......These Zionists have no lineage to anything Jewish ,they are a Motely Crew of other peoples from Central Asia and other parts of the world.....who were converted to Judaism...Who regrettably have sidelined Semitic Jews and harass them daily in Israel today.....Zionists Converts are just an invention from the 1880 by an Athiest,Gay,Convert,for you to attest that they have any implication of what happened thousands of years ago,is a COMPLETE LIE<A ZIONIST LIE and SICKENING TO SAY THE LEAST but you are just a mouthpiece of the Zionist Cult.....The Canaanites were the first peoples of this region,although I would imagine other peoples would have passed through,Out of Africa as it were, into other regions north.

Israelites,were not the first peoples anyway the first Jews were part Arab,then later part Canaanite,Philistine and so on,the Israelite system after conquest was to Eliminate all males from those they defeated in War,and only the WOMEN & Children were then dispersed into the 12 Tribes and became part of the Israelites....But I ask the Question,just who are those Israelites?????and how did the Israelites originally form and from which peoples in the first place??????   Jews were not Instant People they Morphed Originally from many peoples.......Forever you may be a "Yeshiva Boy" but could you please answer that of which I requested,thanks steve


----------



## theliq

JQPublic1 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Canaanites are no longer in existence. Between us and the so-called Palestinians, WE are the indigenous natives of the Land of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It probably wouldn't be too hard to link some modern peoples to the Caananites or Phoenicians via dna. There must be ancient gravesites  containibg Caananite remains around there.
Click to expand...

Well considering we all have trace element of Neanderthals and 1 or 2% Mongol in our DNA,it shouldn't be too hard.JQ..steven
I may be a Full-Blood Jew,but at least an honest one,and NO ZIONISM TO TAINT ME


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Are you saying that Israel's occupation of Palestine is peaceful?



I am absolutely, positively, without doubt and over a loud-speaker saying that had Israel NOT been forced to respond to violence at every turn (including today having to prepare for war against both Hamas on one front and Hezbollah on another and dealing with yet another (!) stabbing death of an innocent person) it would have been entirely peaceful.  Either as a one state or a two state solution.  

Prove me wrong.  Bring me to a place with no stabbings, no rockets, no incitement to martyrdom, no rock throwing, no car rammings, no brutal murders of families in their homes and I will absolutely guarantee you that there will be peace.  It will be a peace where BOTH the Jewish people and the Arab Palestinian people will have to share the land and accept each other's sovereignty but there will be peace.


----------



## theliq

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Israel's occupation of Palestine is peaceful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am absolutely, positively, without doubt and over a loud-speaker saying that had Israel NOT been forced to respond to violence at every turn (including today having to prepare for war against both Hamas on one front and Hezbollah on another and dealing with yet another (!) stabbing death of an innocent person) it would have been entirely peaceful.  Either as a one state or a two state solution.
> 
> Prove me wrong.  Bring me to a place with no stabbings, no rockets, no incitement to martyrdom, no rock throwing, no car rammings, no brutal murders of families in their homes and I will absolutely guarantee you that there will be peace.  It will be a peace where BOTH the Jewish people and the Arab Palestinian people will have to share the land and accept each other's sovereignty but there will be peace.
Click to expand...

You are excruciating in your total ignorance of reality,facts and the truth........I think you play the STUPID IDIOT GAME deliberately because in your seminal posts you were pretty good......what has happened to you???are you a Zionist or one of those oxymoronists a Christian Zionist.........Shusha,come on now,cut the platitudes and give us some honest unbias meat to discuss..steve


----------



## theliq

Indeependent said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Shem's descendants:  Genesis 10: verse 30--"And their dwelling was from Mesha , as thou goest toward Sephar, unto the mountain of the east."
> 
> 
> 
> Biblical Israel is much larger than current Israel...frighteningly large.
Click to expand...

Since when did you take any notice of Biblical Teachings Indee..?.steve


----------



## JQPublic1

theliq said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Canaanites are no longer in existence. Between us and the so-called Palestinians, WE are the indigenous natives of the Land of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It probably wouldn't be too hard to link some modern peoples to the Caananites or Phoenicians via dna. There must be ancient gravesites  containibg Caananite remains around there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well considering we all have trace element of Neanderthals and 1 or 2% Mongol in our DNA,it shouldn't be too hard.JQ..steven
> I may be a Full-Blood Jew,but at least an honest one,and NO ZIONISM TO TAINT ME
Click to expand...

Are you black or white? Are you an Ashkenazi or Sephardic Jew? Are you a member of the Lemba Clan? Do you recognize Israelites of tribes other than that of Judah, such as Beta Israel?   From your demeanor i suspect you are an Ashkenazi Jew...descended from European prosylytes; thereby watering down your claim to the land we now know as Israel.


----------



## admonit

theliq said:


> I think you play the STUPID IDIOT GAME


No one has even a chance against you in this game.


----------



## theliq

admonit said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you play the STUPID IDIOT GAME
> 
> 
> 
> No one has even a chance against you in this game.
Click to expand...

Well Idiots,Morons and Lemmings like you certainly don't.....now back to the Gutter from whence you came Buddy....I'm just in a Higher League but keep trying,see you around...NOT...steve LOL


----------



## theliq

admonit said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you play the STUPID IDIOT GAME
> 
> 
> 
> No one has even a chance against you in this game.
Click to expand...

Duh


----------



## theliq

JQPublic1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Canaanites are no longer in existence. Between us and the so-called Palestinians, WE are the indigenous natives of the Land of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It probably wouldn't be too hard to link some modern peoples to the Caananites or Phoenicians via dna. There must be ancient gravesites  containibg Caananite remains around there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well considering we all have trace element of Neanderthals and 1 or 2% Mongol in our DNA,it shouldn't be too hard.JQ..steven
> I may be a Full-Blood Jew,but at least an honest one,and NO ZIONISM TO TAINT ME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you black or white? Are you an Ashkenazi or Sephardic Jew? Are you a member of the Lemba Clan? Do you recognize Israelites of tribes other than that of Judah, such as Beta Israel?   From your demeanor i suspect you are an Ashkenazi Jew...descended from European prosylytes; thereby watering down your claim to the land we now know as Israel.
Click to expand...

All wrong.Basque....you were surmising...leave me now,whilst I lay looking at the drifting clouds and beautiful blue sky in a field of hepatica


----------



## Linkiloo

JQPublic1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Canaanites are no longer in existence. Between us and the so-called Palestinians, WE are the indigenous natives of the Land of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It probably wouldn't be too hard to link some modern peoples to the Caananites or Phoenicians via dna. There must be ancient gravesites  containibg Caananite remains around there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well considering we all have trace element of Neanderthals and 1 or 2% Mongol in our DNA,it shouldn't be too hard.JQ..steven
> I may be a Full-Blood Jew,but at least an honest one,and NO ZIONISM TO TAINT ME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you black or white? Are you an Ashkenazi or Sephardic Jew? Are you a member of the Lemba Clan? Do you recognize Israelites of tribes other than that of Judah, such as Beta Israel?   From your demeanor i suspect you are an Ashkenazi Jew...descended from European prosylytes; thereby watering down your claim to the land we now know as Israel.
Click to expand...

Do you think an Ashkenazi Jew would use capital letters in all the wrong places and so liberally pepper his text with this: "......"? He's a member of a very different clan.


----------



## theliq

theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is essentially, entirely incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without the Agreement by the Security Council....Israel is an ILLEGAL STATE it has not been Ratified
> 
> 
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> *ARTICLE 3 • Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933*
> *The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.* Even before recognition the state has the right to defend its integrity and independence, to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently to organize itself as it sees fit, to legislate upon its interests, administer its services, and to define the jurisdiction and competence of its courts.
> 
> *ARTICLE 6 • Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933*
> The recognition of a state merely signifies that the state which recognizes it accepts the personality of the other with all the rights and duties determined by international law. _*Recognition is unconditional and irrevocable. *_
> 
> *ARTICLE 7 • Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933*
> *The recognition of a state may be express or tacit.* The latter results from any act which implies the intention of recognizing the new state.​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I'm not sure that there is any sch thing as an "Illegal State."  It is either a state, or not a state.  Legality does not enter into the equation.
> 
> Recognition by the Security Council is NOT a prerequisite for statehood.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but unless there is UN Security Council Ratification,Statehood cannot be completed....The Zionists were too quick to announce statehood before Ratification by the U.N.S.C.Fact...st
Click to expand...

Nothing funny Linkaloo only the unadulterated truth and facts,you ignorant Moron


----------



## theliq

Linkiloo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Canaanites are no longer in existence. Between us and the so-called Palestinians, WE are the indigenous natives of the Land of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It probably wouldn't be too hard to link some modern peoples to the Caananites or Phoenicians via dna. There must be ancient gravesites  containibg Caananite remains around there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well considering we all have trace element of Neanderthals and 1 or 2% Mongol in our DNA,it shouldn't be too hard.JQ..steven
> I may be a Full-Blood Jew,but at least an honest one,and NO ZIONISM TO TAINT ME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you black or white? Are you an Ashkenazi or Sephardic Jew? Are you a member of the Lemba Clan? Do you recognize Israelites of tribes other than that of Judah, such as Beta Israel?   From your demeanor i suspect you are an Ashkenazi Jew...descended from European prosylytes; thereby watering down your claim to the land we now know as Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think an Ashkenazi Jew would use capital letters in all the wrong places and so liberally pepper his text with this: "......"? He's a member of a very different clan.
Click to expand...

The WiNnErS ClAn....see you Linkaloo in Innaloo


----------



## JQPublic1

theliq said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Canaanites are no longer in existence. Between us and the so-called Palestinians, WE are the indigenous natives of the Land of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It probably wouldn't be too hard to link some modern peoples to the Caananites or Phoenicians via dna. There must be ancient gravesites  containibg Caananite remains around there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well considering we all have trace element of Neanderthals and 1 or 2% Mongol in our DNA,it shouldn't be too hard.JQ..steven
> I may be a Full-Blood Jew,but at least an honest one,and NO ZIONISM TO TAINT ME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you black or white? Are you an Ashkenazi or Sephardic Jew? Are you a member of the Lemba Clan? Do you recognize Israelites of tribes other than that of Judah, such as Beta Israel?   From your demeanor i suspect you are an Ashkenazi Jew...descended from European prosylytes; thereby watering down your claim to the land we now know as Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All wrong.Basque....you were surmising...leave me now,whilst I lay looking at the drifting clouds and beautiful blue sky in a field of hepatica
Click to expand...

Yeah cut and run..You're no fighter.


----------



## Linkiloo

theliq said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is essentially, entirely incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without the Agreement by the Security Council....Israel is an ILLEGAL STATE it has not been Ratified
> 
> 
> 
> *(OBSERVATION)*
> 
> *ARTICLE 3 • Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933*
> *The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.* Even before recognition the state has the right to defend its integrity and independence, to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently to organize itself as it sees fit, to legislate upon its interests, administer its services, and to define the jurisdiction and competence of its courts.
> 
> *ARTICLE 6 • Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933*
> The recognition of a state merely signifies that the state which recognizes it accepts the personality of the other with all the rights and duties determined by international law. _*Recognition is unconditional and irrevocable. *_
> 
> *ARTICLE 7 • Convention on Rights and Duties of States (inter-American); December 26, 1933*
> *The recognition of a state may be express or tacit.* The latter results from any act which implies the intention of recognizing the new state.​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I'm not sure that there is any sch thing as an "Illegal State."  It is either a state, or not a state.  Legality does not enter into the equation.
> 
> Recognition by the Security Council is NOT a prerequisite for statehood.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but unless there is UN Security Council Ratification,Statehood cannot be completed....The Zionists were too quick to announce statehood before Ratification by the U.N.S.C.Fact...st
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing funny Linkaloo only the unadulterated truth and facts,you ignorant Moron
Click to expand...

That struggle you have with spelling and grammar is real


----------



## Linkiloo

JQPublic1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Canaanites are no longer in existence. Between us and the so-called Palestinians, WE are the indigenous natives of the Land of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It probably wouldn't be too hard to link some modern peoples to the Caananites or Phoenicians via dna. There must be ancient gravesites  containibg Caananite remains around there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well considering we all have trace element of Neanderthals and 1 or 2% Mongol in our DNA,it shouldn't be too hard.JQ..steven
> I may be a Full-Blood Jew,but at least an honest one,and NO ZIONISM TO TAINT ME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you black or white? Are you an Ashkenazi or Sephardic Jew? Are you a member of the Lemba Clan? Do you recognize Israelites of tribes other than that of Judah, such as Beta Israel?   From your demeanor i suspect you are an Ashkenazi Jew...descended from European prosylytes; thereby watering down your claim to the land we now know as Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All wrong.Basque....you were surmising...leave me now,whilst I lay looking at the drifting clouds and beautiful blue sky in a field of hepatica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah cut and run..You're no fighter.
Click to expand...

It is tough to fight when you struggle with simple punctuation.
Funny, I thought that people in Australia spoke English. Or is there no requirement to go to school there? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

I've been on this Board for years and this is the first time I've seen theliq claim to be Jewish.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

theliq said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting.  Do you mean Shem, King of Jerusalem, who blessed Abraham after his nephew Lot was captured?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> Genesis, Chapter 10.
> The Canaanites, along with the other families of Ham took Gaza.
> Anyone who says anything is completely full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Genesis, Chapter 10, verses 15--20, the border of the Canaanites was from Zidon in the north (present-day Lebanon) to Gerar and/or Gaza in the south (present-day Hamasland in Gaza) to Sodom and Gomorrah in the east (present-day Dead Sea area).
> 
> Chapter 12: 6--"And Abram passed thru the land unto the place of Shechem...and the Canaanite was then in the Land."
> 
> Every Yeshiva boy knows that Joshua and the Israelites conquered the Land of Canaan from the Canaanites.  What are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly the point I'm making that the Jew haters want to deny.
> The Jew haters keep claiming the *Canaanites *were the first to settle in Israel proper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, they were.  But see the very first Rashi in Genesis, where he says it doesn't matter who was there first.  G-d still gave the land to the Jews in the end.  And between us and the Palestinian Arabs from Arabia, WE were there first.  The Canaanites are no longer in existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but your interpretation like most things Zionista is Flawed........Anyway.....Converts to Judaism "Synthetics"have absolutely nothing to do with what you say......These Zionists have no lineage to anything Jewish ,they are a Motely Crew of other peoples from Central Asia and other parts of the world.....who were converted to Judaism...Who regrettably have sidelined Semitic Jews and harass them daily in Israel today.....Zionists Converts are just an invention from the 1880 by an Athiest,Gay,Convert,for you to attest that they have any implication of what happened thousands of years ago,is a COMPLETE LIE<A ZIONIST LIE and SICKENING TO SAY THE LEAST but you are just a mouthpiece of the Zionist Cult.....The Canaanites were the first peoples of this region,although I would imagine other peoples would have passed through,Out of Africa as it were, into other regions north.
> 
> Israelites,were not the first peoples anyway the first Jews were part Arab,then later part Canaanite,Philistine and so on,the Israelite system after conquest was to Eliminate all males from those they defeated in War,and only the WOMEN & Children were then dispersed into the 12 Tribes and became part of the Israelites....But I ask the Question,just who are those Israelites?????and how did the Israelites originally form and from which peoples in the first place??????   Jews were not Instant People they Morphed Originally from many peoples.......Forever you may be a "Yeshiva Boy" but could you please answer that of which I requested,thanks steve
Click to expand...



I am an Ashkenaz Jew, but I just took a DNA test last week.  No pain, just a swab inside my mouth.  As soon as I see where my ancestors came from, I'll get back to you with the results.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Linkiloo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It probably wouldn't be too hard to link some modern peoples to the Caananites or Phoenicians via dna. There must be ancient gravesites  containibg Caananite remains around there.
> 
> 
> 
> Well considering we all have trace element of Neanderthals and 1 or 2% Mongol in our DNA,it shouldn't be too hard.JQ..steven
> I may be a Full-Blood Jew,but at least an honest one,and NO ZIONISM TO TAINT ME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you black or white? Are you an Ashkenazi or Sephardic Jew? Are you a member of the Lemba Clan? Do you recognize Israelites of tribes other than that of Judah, such as Beta Israel?   From your demeanor i suspect you are an Ashkenazi Jew...descended from European prosylytes; thereby watering down your claim to the land we now know as Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All wrong.Basque....you were surmising...leave me now,whilst I lay looking at the drifting clouds and beautiful blue sky in a field of hepatica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah cut and run..You're no fighter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is tough to fight when you struggle with simple punctuation.
> Funny, I thought that people in Australia spoke English. Or is there no requirement to go to school there? Enquiring minds want to know.
Click to expand...



Well, Australians are descended from criminals and lowlives who were thrown out of Britain long ago.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,

And, yes...  That is a very important aspect of the entire dialog and remains still today, → a developing scenario...

At its deep core → the discord prevalent in the Israeli and Arab Palestinian inability to establish a Regional Peace (at least in their small corner of the world), "is" stagnant because contemporary political developments are NOT essential to either.  And there does not seem to be a global need arising from an improved commerce and a corresponding increase from the exchange in technological trade.  It is pretty close to what the world expected the situation to be.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF the normal state for Palestine, established through historical findings, is civil unrest and street level violence is the most often recorded condition, THEN the conditional standard indicates normality.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, Palestine was founded under belligerent occupation. The Palestinians merely resisted that aggression.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Well this is not actually a correct perception.  The 1967 Six-Day War was not a conflict between Israel and the Arab Palestinian citizenry.  But rather, it was a conflict between Israel and *the threat of* an impending attack _(staging military forces)_ by a few members of the Arab League. 

When the territories first came under the effective control of Israel, it was not under Arab Palestinian sovereignty.  The effective control interrupted the Jordanian sovereignty.  And without the prejudiced with regards to the Jordanian Annexation, the Arab Palestinians voluntarily acquired _(The Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank and Jerusalem were equally represented in Parliament; which unanimously approved the annexation → this being the exercise of their "Right of Self-Determination.)_  a new nationality, and enjoyed the protection of the country of the new nationality; becoming citizens of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordanian _(*Cession:* When a state has been ceded in another state, all the people of the territory acquire the nationality of the state in which their territory has been merged.)_.

With regard to the statement that: "Palestine was founded under belligerent occupation."  In 1949, when the Jordanians initially move in upon the occupied territories _(delineated by Armistice Lines)_, the status of the territory under siege was not yet solidified.  Though 1950 → 1967, the status changed. And then the Six-Day War altered that even further.

✪  Clearly the territory (that which is called the West Bank today) was not part of the original Israel, as intended by the Participant Plan; nor originally claimed by the Provisional Government.  

✪  Clearly, it was no longer subject to the Mandate Authority, having no mechanism in place to assume responsibility.

✪  Clearly is was not under the Arab Palestinians _(Arab Higher Committee)_ had no mechanism in place, having rejected self-governance and later adopting Jordan as the parent nation.  So, in this case, Jordan was the governing power and the displaced sovereign in the 1967 War.​
In terms of the claim that the "Palestinians merely resisted that aggression" → that is inaccurate.  At best they would been Jordanians overtaken in the military pursuit of Jordanian elements in a hasty withdrawal.  At the close of hostilities in the Six-Day War, the West Bank and Jerusalem was Jordanian Territory under occupation by Israeli Defense Force.  This remained true until 31 July 1988, when the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the people, stripped them of their citizenship, relinquished any claim on the territories.

Since the end of the Six-Day War, the West Bank and Jerusalem were compatible with the obligation of the Occupying Power under Article 42 and 43 of the Hague Regulations. The Government of the State of Israel has, with the passage of time as the Occupying Powers, more formally recognized the conditions that have evolved through today as the normal military-political environment that you describe as a belligerent occupation; except for those slivers of territory altered by the Knesset.

It is NOT a case of Arab Palestinians resisting aggressor action.  Whatever you might want to describe the outcome as, that ended with the Treaty of Peace between Israel and Jordan.  IF you wish to address it as an "Belligerent Occupation," → THEN you must accept that under the Hague Regulation to restore peace,  and the disorder created by the Hostile Arab Palestinian, Israel must take what reasonable countermeasures as necessary, as the Occupying Power, "take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety."

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,
> 
> And, yes...  That is a very important aspect of the entire dialog and remains still today, → a developing scenario...
> 
> At its deep core → the discord prevalent in the Israeli and Arab Palestinian inability to establish a Regional Peace (at least in their small corner of the world), "is" stagnant because contemporary political developments are NOT essential to either.  And there does not seem to be a global need arising from an improved commerce and a corresponding increase from the exchange in technological trade.  It is pretty close to what the world expected the situation to be.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF the normal state for Palestine, established through historical findings, is civil unrest and street level violence is the most often recorded condition, THEN the conditional standard indicates normality.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, Palestine was founded under belligerent occupation. The Palestinians merely resisted that aggression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well this is not actually a correct perception.  The 1967 Six-Day War was not a conflict between Israel and the Arab Palestinian citizenry.  But rather, it was a conflict between Israel and *the threat of* an impending attack _(staging military forces)_ by a few members of the Arab League.
> 
> When the territories first came under the effective control of Israel, it was not under Arab Palestinian sovereignty.  The effective control interrupted the Jordanian sovereignty.  And without the prejudiced with regards to the Jordanian Annexation, the Arab Palestinians voluntarily acquired _(The Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank and Jerusalem were equally represented in Parliament; which unanimously approved the annexation → this being the exercise of their "Right of Self-Determination.)_  a new nationality, and enjoyed the protection of the country of the new nationality; becoming citizens of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordanian _(*Cession:* When a state has been ceded in another state, all the people of the territory acquire the nationality of the state in which their territory has been merged.)_.
> 
> With regard to the statement that: "Palestine was founded under belligerent occupation."  In 1949, when the Jordanians initially move in upon the occupied territories _(delineated by Armistice Lines)_, the status of the territory under siege was not yet solidified.  Though 1950 → 1967, the status changed. And then the Six-Day War altered that even further.
> 
> ✪  Clearly the territory (that which is called the West Bank today) was not part of the original Israel, as intended by the Participant Plan; nor originally claimed by the Provisional Government.
> 
> ✪  Clearly, it was no longer subject to the Mandate Authority, having no mechanism in place to assume responsibility.
> 
> ✪  Clearly is was not under the Arab Palestinians _(Arab Higher Committee)_ had no mechanism in place, having rejected self-governance and later adopting Jordan as the parent nation.  So, in this case, Jordan was the governing power and the displaced sovereign in the 1967 War.​
> In terms of the claim that the "Palestinians merely resisted that aggression" → that is inaccurate.  At best they would been Jordanians overtaken in the military pursuit of Jordanian elements in a hasty withdrawal.  At the close of hostilities in the Six-Day War, the West Bank and Jerusalem was Jordanian Territory under occupation by Israeli Defense Force.  This remained true until 31 July 1988, when the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the people, stripped them of their citizenship, relinquished any claim on the territories.
> 
> Since the end of the Six-Day War, the West Bank and Jerusalem were compatible with the obligation of the Occupying Power under Article 42 and 43 of the Hague Regulations. The Government of the State of Israel has, with the passage of time as the Occupying Powers, more formally recognized the conditions that have evolved through today as the normal military-political environment that you describe as a belligerent occupation; except for those slivers of territory altered by the Knesset.
> 
> It is NOT a case of Arab Palestinians resisting aggressor action.  Whatever you might want to describe the outcome as, that ended with the Treaty of Peace between Israel and Jordan.  IF you wish to address it as an "Belligerent Occupation," → THEN you must accept that under the Hague Regulation to restore peace,  and the disorder created by the Hostile Arab Palestinian, Israel must take what reasonable countermeasures as necessary, as the Occupying Power, "take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

What does all that verbosity have to do with Palestine being founded under belligerent occupation?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,
> 
> And, yes...  That is a very important aspect of the entire dialog and remains still today, → a developing scenario...
> 
> At its deep core → the discord prevalent in the Israeli and Arab Palestinian inability to establish a Regional Peace (at least in their small corner of the world), "is" stagnant because contemporary political developments are NOT essential to either.  And there does not seem to be a global need arising from an improved commerce and a corresponding increase from the exchange in technological trade.  It is pretty close to what the world expected the situation to be.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF the normal state for Palestine, established through historical findings, is civil unrest and street level violence is the most often recorded condition, THEN the conditional standard indicates normality.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, Palestine was founded under belligerent occupation. The Palestinians merely resisted that aggression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well this is not actually a correct perception.  The 1967 Six-Day War was not a conflict between Israel and the Arab Palestinian citizenry.  But rather, it was a conflict between Israel and *the threat of* an impending attack _(staging military forces)_ by a few members of the Arab League.
> 
> When the territories first came under the effective control of Israel, it was not under Arab Palestinian sovereignty.  The effective control interrupted the Jordanian sovereignty.  And without the prejudiced with regards to the Jordanian Annexation, the Arab Palestinians voluntarily acquired _(The Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank and Jerusalem were equally represented in Parliament; which unanimously approved the annexation → this being the exercise of their "Right of Self-Determination.)_  a new nationality, and enjoyed the protection of the country of the new nationality; becoming citizens of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordanian _(*Cession:* When a state has been ceded in another state, all the people of the territory acquire the nationality of the state in which their territory has been merged.)_.
> 
> With regard to the statement that: "Palestine was founded under belligerent occupation."  In 1949, when the Jordanians initially move in upon the occupied territories _(delineated by Armistice Lines)_, the status of the territory under siege was not yet solidified.  Though 1950 → 1967, the status changed. And then the Six-Day War altered that even further.
> 
> ✪  Clearly the territory (that which is called the West Bank today) was not part of the original Israel, as intended by the Participant Plan; nor originally claimed by the Provisional Government.
> 
> ✪  Clearly, it was no longer subject to the Mandate Authority, having no mechanism in place to assume responsibility.
> 
> ✪  Clearly is was not under the Arab Palestinians _(Arab Higher Committee)_ had no mechanism in place, having rejected self-governance and later adopting Jordan as the parent nation.  So, in this case, Jordan was the governing power and the displaced sovereign in the 1967 War.​
> In terms of the claim that the "Palestinians merely resisted that aggression" → that is inaccurate.  At best they would been Jordanians overtaken in the military pursuit of Jordanian elements in a hasty withdrawal.  At the close of hostilities in the Six-Day War, the West Bank and Jerusalem was Jordanian Territory under occupation by Israeli Defense Force.  This remained true until 31 July 1988, when the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the people, stripped them of their citizenship, relinquished any claim on the territories.
> 
> Since the end of the Six-Day War, the West Bank and Jerusalem were compatible with the obligation of the Occupying Power under Article 42 and 43 of the Hague Regulations. The Government of the State of Israel has, with the passage of time as the Occupying Powers, more formally recognized the conditions that have evolved through today as the normal military-political environment that you describe as a belligerent occupation; except for those slivers of territory altered by the Knesset.
> 
> It is NOT a case of Arab Palestinians resisting aggressor action.  Whatever you might want to describe the outcome as, that ended with the Treaty of Peace between Israel and Jordan.  IF you wish to address it as an "Belligerent Occupation," → THEN you must accept that under the Hague Regulation to restore peace,  and the disorder created by the Hostile Arab Palestinian, Israel must take what reasonable countermeasures as necessary, as the Occupying Power, "take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> When the territories first came under the effective control of Israel, it was not under Arab Palestinian sovereignty. The effective control interrupted the Jordanian sovereignty.


Your clunker of the day.

Jordan could not annex occupied territory. The world considered the West Bank to be occupied by Jordan.

1)Occupations do not acquire sovereignty.
2)The sovereignty remains in the hands of the people.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,
> 
> And, yes...  That is a very important aspect of the entire dialog and remains still today, → a developing scenario...
> 
> At its deep core → the discord prevalent in the Israeli and Arab Palestinian inability to establish a Regional Peace (at least in their small corner of the world), "is" stagnant because contemporary political developments are NOT essential to either.  And there does not seem to be a global need arising from an improved commerce and a corresponding increase from the exchange in technological trade.  It is pretty close to what the world expected the situation to be.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF the normal state for Palestine, established through historical findings, is civil unrest and street level violence is the most often recorded condition, THEN the conditional standard indicates normality.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, Palestine was founded under belligerent occupation. The Palestinians merely resisted that aggression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well this is not actually a correct perception.  The 1967 Six-Day War was not a conflict between Israel and the Arab Palestinian citizenry.  But rather, it was a conflict between Israel and *the threat of* an impending attack _(staging military forces)_ by a few members of the Arab League.
> 
> When the territories first came under the effective control of Israel, it was not under Arab Palestinian sovereignty.  The effective control interrupted the Jordanian sovereignty.  And without the prejudiced with regards to the Jordanian Annexation, the Arab Palestinians voluntarily acquired _(The Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank and Jerusalem were equally represented in Parliament; which unanimously approved the annexation → this being the exercise of their "Right of Self-Determination.)_  a new nationality, and enjoyed the protection of the country of the new nationality; becoming citizens of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordanian _(*Cession:* When a state has been ceded in another state, all the people of the territory acquire the nationality of the state in which their territory has been merged.)_.
> 
> With regard to the statement that: "Palestine was founded under belligerent occupation."  In 1949, when the Jordanians initially move in upon the occupied territories _(delineated by Armistice Lines)_, the status of the territory under siege was not yet solidified.  Though 1950 → 1967, the status changed. And then the Six-Day War altered that even further.
> 
> ✪  Clearly the territory (that which is called the West Bank today) was not part of the original Israel, as intended by the Participant Plan; nor originally claimed by the Provisional Government.
> 
> ✪  Clearly, it was no longer subject to the Mandate Authority, having no mechanism in place to assume responsibility.
> 
> ✪  Clearly is was not under the Arab Palestinians _(Arab Higher Committee)_ had no mechanism in place, having rejected self-governance and later adopting Jordan as the parent nation.  So, in this case, Jordan was the governing power and the displaced sovereign in the 1967 War.​
> In terms of the claim that the "Palestinians merely resisted that aggression" → that is inaccurate.  At best they would been Jordanians overtaken in the military pursuit of Jordanian elements in a hasty withdrawal.  At the close of hostilities in the Six-Day War, the West Bank and Jerusalem was Jordanian Territory under occupation by Israeli Defense Force.  This remained true until 31 July 1988, when the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the people, stripped them of their citizenship, relinquished any claim on the territories.
> 
> Since the end of the Six-Day War, the West Bank and Jerusalem were compatible with the obligation of the Occupying Power under Article 42 and 43 of the Hague Regulations. The Government of the State of Israel has, with the passage of time as the Occupying Powers, more formally recognized the conditions that have evolved through today as the normal military-political environment that you describe as a belligerent occupation; except for those slivers of territory altered by the Knesset.
> 
> It is NOT a case of Arab Palestinians resisting aggressor action.  Whatever you might want to describe the outcome as, that ended with the Treaty of Peace between Israel and Jordan.  IF you wish to address it as an "Belligerent Occupation," → THEN you must accept that under the Hague Regulation to restore peace,  and the disorder created by the Hostile Arab Palestinian, Israel must take what reasonable countermeasures as necessary, as the Occupying Power, "take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does all that verbosity have to do with Palestine being founded under belligerent occupation?
Click to expand...

 
Rocco, you are wasting your time writing these dissertations to Professor Abstract Philosophy here.  In one ear, out the other.


----------



## theliq

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well considering we all have trace element of Neanderthals and 1 or 2% Mongol in our DNA,it shouldn't be too hard.JQ..steven
> I may be a Full-Blood Jew,but at least an honest one,and NO ZIONISM TO TAINT ME
> 
> 
> 
> Are you black or white? Are you an Ashkenazi or Sephardic Jew? Are you a member of the Lemba Clan? Do you recognize Israelites of tribes other than that of Judah, such as Beta Israel?   From your demeanor i suspect you are an Ashkenazi Jew...descended from European prosylytes; thereby watering down your claim to the land we now know as Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All wrong.Basque....you were surmising...leave me now,whilst I lay looking at the drifting clouds and beautiful blue sky in a field of hepatica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah cut and run..You're no fighter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is tough to fight when you struggle with simple punctuation.
> Funny, I thought that people in Australia spoke English. Or is there no requirement to go to school there? Enquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Australians are descended from criminals and lowlives who were thrown out of Britain long ago.
Click to expand...

Well  here we go again,,,,THE REASON AUSTRALIA BECAME A PENAL COLONY WAS BECAUSE THE PREVIOUS PLACE THE WERE SENT TO WAS UNAVAILABLE,,,,,AMERICA...YOU DUMB IGNORAMASES....SO IT IS YOU GUYS ARE ?HOW DID YOU PUT IT "CRIMINALS AND LOWLIVES(actually the term is..Lowlifes... but don't expect a Wanky Yanky to know that)...so you fy.jq and link can carry on verbal Wanking all the time we expect nothing less out of your YANK TANK WANK...ENJOY lol


----------



## theliq

RoccoR said:


> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,
> 
> And, yes...  That is a very important aspect of the entire dialog and remains still today, → a developing scenario...
> 
> At its deep core → the discord prevalent in the Israeli and Arab Palestinian inability to establish a Regional Peace (at least in their small corner of the world), "is" stagnant because contemporary political developments are NOT essential to either.  And there does not seem to be a global need arising from an improved commerce and a corresponding increase from the exchange in technological trade.  It is pretty close to what the world expected the situation to be.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF the normal state for Palestine, established through historical findings, is civil unrest and street level violence is the most often recorded condition, THEN the conditional standard indicates normality.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, Palestine was founded under belligerent occupation. The Palestinians merely resisted that aggression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well this is not actually a correct perception.  The 1967 Six-Day War was not a conflict between Israel and the Arab Palestinian citizenry.  But rather, it was a conflict between Israel and *the threat of* an impending attack _(staging military forces)_ by a few members of the Arab League.
> 
> When the territories first came under the effective control of Israel, it was not under Arab Palestinian sovereignty.  The effective control interrupted the Jordanian sovereignty.  And without the prejudiced with regards to the Jordanian Annexation, the Arab Palestinians voluntarily acquired _(The Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank and Jerusalem were equally represented in Parliament; which unanimously approved the annexation → this being the exercise of their "Right of Self-Determination.)_  a new nationality, and enjoyed the protection of the country of the new nationality; becoming citizens of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordanian _(*Cession:* When a state has been ceded in another state, all the people of the territory acquire the nationality of the state in which their territory has been merged.)_.
> 
> With regard to the statement that: "Palestine was founded under belligerent occupation."  In 1949, when the Jordanians initially move in upon the occupied territories _(delineated by Armistice Lines)_, the status of the territory under siege was not yet solidified.  Though 1950 → 1967, the status changed. And then the Six-Day War altered that even further.
> 
> ✪  Clearly the territory (that which is called the West Bank today) was not part of the original Israel, as intended by the Participant Plan; nor originally claimed by the Provisional Government.
> 
> ✪  Clearly, it was no longer subject to the Mandate Authority, having no mechanism in place to assume responsibility.
> 
> ✪  Clearly is was not under the Arab Palestinians _(Arab Higher Committee)_ had no mechanism in place, having rejected self-governance and later adopting Jordan as the parent nation.  So, in this case, Jordan was the governing power and the displaced sovereign in the 1967 War.​
> In terms of the claim that the "Palestinians merely resisted that aggression" → that is inaccurate.  At best they would been Jordanians overtaken in the military pursuit of Jordanian elements in a hasty withdrawal.  At the close of hostilities in the Six-Day War, the West Bank and Jerusalem was Jordanian Territory under occupation by Israeli Defense Force.  This remained true until 31 July 1988, when the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the people, stripped them of their citizenship, relinquished any claim on the territories.
> 
> Since the end of the Six-Day War, the West Bank and Jerusalem were compatible with the obligation of the Occupying Power under Article 42 and 43 of the Hague Regulations. The Government of the State of Israel has, with the passage of time as the Occupying Powers, more formally recognized the conditions that have evolved through today as the normal military-political environment that you describe as a belligerent occupation; except for those slivers of territory altered by the Knesset.
> 
> It is NOT a case of Arab Palestinians resisting aggressor action.  Whatever you might want to describe the outcome as, that ended with the Treaty of Peace between Israel and Jordan.  IF you wish to address it as an "Belligerent Occupation," → THEN you must accept that under the Hague Regulation to restore peace,  and the disorder created by the Hostile Arab Palestinian, Israel must take what reasonable countermeasures as necessary, as the Occupying Power, "take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

How      Sickening


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,

This is just one of several mistake of the day.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, yes...  That is a very important aspect of the entire dialog and remains still today, → a developing scenario...
> 
> At its deep core → the discord prevalent in the Israeli and Arab Palestinian inability to establish a Regional Peace (at least in their small corner of the world), "is" stagnant because contemporary political developments are NOT essential to either.  And there does not seem to be a global need arising from an improved commerce and a corresponding increase from the exchange in technological trade.  It is pretty close to what the world expected the situation to be.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF the normal state for Palestine, established through historical findings, is civil unrest and street level violence is the most often recorded condition, THEN the conditional standard indicates normality.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, Palestine was founded under belligerent occupation. The Palestinians merely resisted that aggression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well this is not actually a correct perception.  The 1967 Six-Day War was not a conflict between Israel and the Arab Palestinian citizenry.  But rather, it was a conflict between Israel and *the threat of* an impending attack _(staging military forces)_ by a few members of the Arab League.
> 
> When the territories first came under the effective control of Israel, it was not under Arab Palestinian sovereignty.  The effective control interrupted the Jordanian sovereignty.  And without the prejudiced with regards to the Jordanian Annexation, the Arab Palestinians voluntarily acquired _(The Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank and Jerusalem were equally represented in Parliament; which unanimously approved the annexation → this being the exercise of their "Right of Self-Determination.)_  a new nationality, and enjoyed the protection of the country of the new nationality; becoming citizens of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordanian _(*Cession:* When a state has been ceded in another state, all the people of the territory acquire the nationality of the state in which their territory has been merged.)_.
> 
> With regard to the statement that: "Palestine was founded under belligerent occupation."  In 1949, when the Jordanians initially move in upon the occupied territories _(delineated by Armistice Lines)_, the status of the territory under siege was not yet solidified.  Though 1950 → 1967, the status changed. And then the Six-Day War altered that even further.
> 
> ✪  Clearly the territory (that which is called the West Bank today) was not part of the original Israel, as intended by the Participant Plan; nor originally claimed by the Provisional Government.
> 
> ✪  Clearly, it was no longer subject to the Mandate Authority, having no mechanism in place to assume responsibility.
> 
> ✪  Clearly is was not under the Arab Palestinians _(Arab Higher Committee)_ had no mechanism in place, having rejected self-governance and later adopting Jordan as the parent nation.  So, in this case, Jordan was the governing power and the displaced sovereign in the 1967 War.​
> In terms of the claim that the "Palestinians merely resisted that aggression" → that is inaccurate.  At best they would been Jordanians overtaken in the military pursuit of Jordanian elements in a hasty withdrawal.  At the close of hostilities in the Six-Day War, the West Bank and Jerusalem was Jordanian Territory under occupation by Israeli Defense Force.  This remained true until 31 July 1988, when the Hashemite Kingdom abandon the people, stripped them of their citizenship, relinquished any claim on the territories.
> 
> Since the end of the Six-Day War, the West Bank and Jerusalem were compatible with the obligation of the Occupying Power under Article 42 and 43 of the Hague Regulations. The Government of the State of Israel has, with the passage of time as the Occupying Powers, more formally recognized the conditions that have evolved through today as the normal military-political environment that you describe as a belligerent occupation; except for those slivers of territory altered by the Knesset.
> 
> It is NOT a case of Arab Palestinians resisting aggressor action.  Whatever you might want to describe the outcome as, that ended with the Treaty of Peace between Israel and Jordan.  IF you wish to address it as an "Belligerent Occupation," → THEN you must accept that under the Hague Regulation to restore peace,  and the disorder created by the Hostile Arab Palestinian, Israel must take what reasonable countermeasures as necessary, as the Occupying Power, "take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the territories first came under the effective control of Israel, it was not under Arab Palestinian sovereignty. The effective control interrupted the Jordanian sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your clunker of the day.
> 
> Jordan could not annex occupied territory. The world considered the West Bank to be occupied by Jordan.
> 
> 1)Occupations do not acquire sovereignty.
> 2)The sovereignty remains in the hands of the people.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The reality of sovereignty does not require _(in fact it is independence of)_ recognition.  All Jordan had to do was enforce and protect the new Annexation.

A1:  Occupation is an original mode of acquisition by a State of a title to a territory.  It implies the establishment of sovereignty over a territory not under the authority of any other State (_terra nullius_) whether newly discovered or abandoned by the State formerly in control (unlikely to occur).[15]
[15] Bledsoe & Boczek, p. 149; and Shaw, p. 424.

     For the title acquired through occupation to be final and valid under International Law, the presence and control of a State over the concerned territory must be effective.[16]   Effectiveness requires on the part of the Claimant State two elements: an intention or will to act as sovereign, and the adequate exercise of sovereignty.

A2:   Sovereignty in regard to a territory is known as territorial sovereignty.  Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State.[3]
[3] _See_ Shaw, pp. 411-12.  You have to be careful; remember Black September when the Arab Palestinians attempted to "Take by force" the Hashemite Kingdom.​
Your linkage of "sovereignty" and "the hands of the people" demonstrates is completely naive.  Saudi Arabia and Kuwait invest the matters of sovereignty to the appropriate royal families.  I doubt that the people of the Democratic Republic of Korea believe that sovereignty rests in the hands of the people.  There are many practical examples that the reality is nothing like you describe it on matters of sovereignty.  The Sudan, Rwanda, Angola and Equatorial Guinea are either a direct dictatorship or ; in which the sovereignty rests with one man.  And I'm not quite sure what Iran Iran is; but the sovereignty of the nation is nt in the hands of the people.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> It implies the establishment of sovereignty over a territory not under the authority of any other State (_terra nullius_)


_*Mabo v Queensland (No 2)*_ (commonly known as _*Mabo*_) was a landmark High Court of Australia decision in 1992 recognising native title in Australia for the first time.

The High Court held that the doctrine of _terra nullius_, which imported all laws of England to a new land, did not apply in circumstances where there were already inhabitants present – even if those inhabitants had been regarded at the time as "uncivilized".

Mabo v Queensland (No 2) - Wikipedia


----------



## JQPublic1

Linkiloo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It probably wouldn't be too hard to link some modern peoples to the Caananites or Phoenicians via dna. There must be ancient gravesites  containibg Caananite remains around there.
> 
> 
> 
> Well considering we all have trace element of Neanderthals and 1 or 2% Mongol in our DNA,it shouldn't be too hard.JQ..steven
> I may be a Full-Blood Jew,but at least an honest one,and NO ZIONISM TO TAINT ME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you black or white? Are you an Ashkenazi or Sephardic Jew? Are you a member of the Lemba Clan? Do you recognize Israelites of tribes other than that of Judah, such as Beta Israel?   From your demeanor i suspect you are an Ashkenazi Jew...descended from European prosylytes; thereby watering down your claim to the land we now know as Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All wrong.Basque....you were surmising...leave me now,whilst I lay looking at the drifting clouds and beautiful blue sky in a field of hepatica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah cut and run..You're no fighter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is tough to fight when you struggle with simple punctuation.
> Funny, I thought that people in Australia spoke English. Or is there no requirement to go to school there? Enquiring minds want to know.
Click to expand...

My last paragraph contained no typos. You read it. But if the big words confuse you I'll dumb it down a bit. What Jewish identity are you affiliated with? Careful... I might be a Rabbi who is testing you..


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> For the title acquired through occupation to be final and valid under International Law, the presence and control of a State over the concerned territory must be effective.


(1)  Occupation

     Occupation is an original mode of acquisition by a State of a title to a territory.  It implies the establishment of sovereignty over a territory not under the authority of any other State (_terra nullius_) whether newly discovered or abandoned by the State formerly in control (unlikely to occur).[15]

     For the title acquired through occupation to be final and valid under International Law, the presence and control of a State over the concerned territory must be effective.[16]   Effectiveness requires on the part of the Claimant State two elements: an intention or will to act as sovereign, and the adequate exercise of sovereignty.  Intention may be inferred from all the facts, although sometimes it may be formally expressed in official notifications to other States.  Adequate exercise of sovereignty must be *peaceful*, real, and continuous.​
Neither the British occupation nor the Israeli occupations have been peaceful.

These rules underline the basic concern of the law of occupation, which is to maintain the status quo ante (i.e. as it was before) in the occupied territory as far as is practically possible. This makes sense. The annexation of conquered territory is prohibited by international law.

https://www.icrc.org/eng/assets/files/other/law9_final.pdf​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the title acquired through occupation to be final and valid under International Law, the presence and control of a State over the concerned territory must be effective.
> 
> 
> 
> (1)  Occupation
> 
> Occupation is an original mode of acquisition by a State of a title to a territory.  It implies the establishment of sovereignty over a territory not under the authority of any other State (_terra nullius_) whether newly discovered or abandoned by the State formerly in control (unlikely to occur).[15]
> 
> For the title acquired through occupation to be final and valid under International Law, the presence and control of a State over the concerned territory must be effective.[16]   Effectiveness requires on the part of the Claimant State two elements: an intention or will to act as sovereign, and the adequate exercise of sovereignty.  Intention may be inferred from all the facts, although sometimes it may be formally expressed in official notifications to other States.  Adequate exercise of sovereignty must be *peaceful*, real, and continuous.​
> Neither the British occupation nor the Israeli occupations have been peaceful.
> 
> These rules underline the basic concern of the law of occupation, which is to maintain the status quo ante (i.e. as it was before) in the occupied territory as far as is practically possible. This makes sense. The annexation of conquered territory is prohibited by international law.
> 
> https://www.icrc.org/eng/assets/files/other/law9_final.pdf​
Click to expand...


You cut and pasted an opinion.


----------



## theliq

Now is time for a little REALITY on the CRIMES AGAINST HUMAITY(The Palestinians)PERPETUATED AGAINST THE PALESTINIANS,all this is Accurately Scoursed and FACT....this will be up dated from time to time:-

5 Hours!!!!!!!!after the Mandate was ended....The Zionist Terrorists began their systematic destruction of 2bcontinued


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,

You read it and still got it wrong.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It implies the establishment of sovereignty over a territory not under the authority of any other State (_terra nullius_)
> 
> 
> 
> _*Mabo v Queensland (No 2)*_ (commonly known as _*Mabo*_) was a landmark High Court of Australia decision in 1992 recognising native title in Australia for the first time.
> 
> The High Court held that the doctrine of _terra nullius_, which imported all laws of England to a new land, did not apply in circumstances where there were already inhabitants present – even if those inhabitants had been regarded at the time as "uncivilized".
> 
> Mabo v Queensland (No 2) - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

In the case of Australia, the Aboriginals and Torres Strait Islanders, had the equivalent of tribal territorial sovereignty that was continuous until the challenge.

In the case of the 1967 Six-Day War, the Jordanian Forces withdrew - and the Israeli Force - immediately filled the vacuum.  The Arab Palestinians, as an independent entity, did not have territorial sovereignty in 1948.  The Arab Palestinians, as an independent entity, did not have territorial sovereignty in 1968.  AND, the Arab Palestinians, as an independent entity, did not have territorial sovereignty in July 1988; when the Hashemite Kingdom cut all ties.  In fact, there was no Arab Palestinian entity in July 1988 when the Hashemite Kingdom abandon effective control.

In the case of the West Bank, the  Occupation is an original mode of acquisition by a State of a title to a territory.  It implies the establishment of sovereignty over a territory not under the authority of any other State (_terra nullius_) whether newly discovered *or abandoned by the State formerly in control* (unlikely to occur).

One more time...  The the Aboriginals and Torres Strait Islanders had possession of the territory as a claim. 

•  In the case of the Arab Palestinians never established  the effective control came to be required together to constitute title to territory.  

•  In the case of the Arab Palestinians the territorial sovereignty was never taken from them.

•  The sovereignty was never passed by the Jordanian to an Arab Palestinian Government, and the territory effective control was never relinquished to the Arab Palestinians.​
The *Mabo v Queensland (No 2*) (1992) 175 CLR 1 Case is not a true case under equivalent conditions.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,

Yes, the handbook does say that.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the title acquired through occupation to be final and valid under International Law, the presence and control of a State over the concerned territory must be effective.
> 
> 
> 
> (1)  Occupation
> 
> Occupation is an original mode of acquisition by a State of a title to a territory.  It implies the establishment of sovereignty over a territory not under the authority of any other State (_terra nullius_) whether newly discovered or abandoned by the State formerly in control (unlikely to occur).[15]
> 
> For the title acquired through occupation to be final and valid under International Law, the presence and control of a State over the concerned territory must be effective.[16]   Effectiveness requires on the part of the Claimant State two elements: an intention or will to act as sovereign, and the adequate exercise of sovereignty.  Intention may be inferred from all the facts, although sometimes it may be formally expressed in official notifications to other States.  Adequate exercise of sovereignty must be *peaceful*, real, and continuous.​
> Neither the British occupation nor the Israeli occupations have been peaceful.
> 
> These rules underline the basic concern of the law of occupation, which is to maintain the status quo ante (i.e. as it was before) in the occupied territory as far as is practically possible. This makes sense. The annexation of conquered territory is prohibited by international law.
> 
> https://www.icrc.org/eng/assets/files/other/law9_final.pdf​
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

*IF* the threshold of "peace" is never achieved, *THEN* there was never an end to hostilities. 

Yes, it says "conquered."   The conflict between the Israeli Forces and the Jordanian Forces officially ended with the Peace Treaty of 1994.

_"Bearing in mind_ that in their Washington Declaration of 25th July, 1994, they declared the termination of the state of belligerency between them;

_Deciding_ to establish peace between them in accordance with this Treaty of Peace;"​
The Eastern Boundary of Israel (relative to the West Bank) and the boundary Line shall follow the middle of the main course of the flow of the Jordan and Yarmouk Rivers.  The boundary line is shown on the 1:50,000 image maps (2 sheets Appendix II attached to the Annex). The list of geographic and Universal Transverse Mercator (UTM) coordinates of this boundary line shall be based on Israel Jordan Boundary Datum (IJBD 1994) and, when completed and agreed upon by both parties, this list of coordinates shall be binding and take precedence over the maps as to the location of the boundary line in the Dead Sea and the salt pans.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## theliq

RoccoR said:


> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,
> 
> You read it and still got it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It implies the establishment of sovereignty over a territory not under the authority of any other State (_terra nullius_)
> 
> 
> 
> _*Mabo v Queensland (No 2)*_ (commonly known as _*Mabo*_) was a landmark High Court of Australia decision in 1992 recognising native title in Australia for the first time.
> 
> The High Court held that the doctrine of _terra nullius_, which imported all laws of England to a new land, did not apply in circumstances where there were already inhabitants present – even if those inhabitants had been regarded at the time as "uncivilized".
> 
> Mabo v Queensland (No 2) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In the case of Australia, the Aboriginals and Torres Strait Islanders, had the equivalent of tribal territorial sovereignty that was continuous until the challenge.
> 
> In the case of the 1967 Six-Day War, the Jordanian Forces withdrew - and the Israeli Force - immediately filled the vacuum.  The Arab Palestinians, as an independent entity, did not have territorial sovereignty in 1948.  The Arab Palestinians, as an independent entity, did not have territorial sovereignty in 1968.  AND, the Arab Palestinians, as an independent entity, did not have territorial sovereignty in July 1988; when the Hashemite Kingdom cut all ties.  In fact, there was no Arab Palestinian entity in July 1988 when the Hashemite Kingdom abandon effective control.
> 
> In the case of the West Bank, the  Occupation is an original mode of acquisition by a State of a title to a territory.  It implies the establishment of sovereignty over a territory not under the authority of any other State (_terra nullius_) whether newly discovered *or abandoned by the State formerly in control* (unlikely to occur).
> 
> One more time...  The the Aboriginals and Torres Strait Islanders had possession of the territory as a claim.
> 
> •  In the case of the Arab Palestinians never established  the effective control came to be required together to constitute title to territory.
> 
> •  In the case of the Arab Palestinians the territorial sovereignty was never taken from them.
> 
> •  The sovereignty was never passed by the Jordanian to an Arab Palestinian Government, and the territory effective control was never relinquished to the Arab Palestinians.​
> The *Mabo v Queensland (No 2*) (1992) 175 CLR 1 Case is not a true case under equivalent conditions.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Re Mabo.....Of course it a TRUE CASE but the Australians can rebalance the past and give Land Back......something the Zionist Trash Terrorists could ever do......You are showing NO RESPECT or RESOLUTION Rocco, in your totally bias summation......steve


----------



## Linkiloo

JQPublic1 said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well considering we all have trace element of Neanderthals and 1 or 2% Mongol in our DNA,it shouldn't be too hard.JQ..steven
> I may be a Full-Blood Jew,but at least an honest one,and NO ZIONISM TO TAINT ME
> 
> 
> 
> Are you black or white? Are you an Ashkenazi or Sephardic Jew? Are you a member of the Lemba Clan? Do you recognize Israelites of tribes other than that of Judah, such as Beta Israel?   From your demeanor i suspect you are an Ashkenazi Jew...descended from European prosylytes; thereby watering down your claim to the land we now know as Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All wrong.Basque....you were surmising...leave me now,whilst I lay looking at the drifting clouds and beautiful blue sky in a field of hepatica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah cut and run..You're no fighter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is tough to fight when you struggle with simple punctuation.
> Funny, I thought that people in Australia spoke English. Or is there no requirement to go to school there? Enquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last paragraph contained no typos. You read it. But if the big words confuse you I'll dumb it down a bit. What Jewish identity are you affiliated with? Careful... I might be a Rabbi who is testing you..
Click to expand...

I was referring to the Liq.


----------



## Linkiloo

ForeverYoung436 said:


> I've been on this Board for years and this is the first time I've seen theliq claim to be Jewish.


It is funny how anti-semites think that pretending to be Jews makes their arguments better somehow. Or maybe he converted recently


----------



## theliq

Linkiloo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you black or white? Are you an Ashkenazi or Sephardic Jew? Are you a member of the Lemba Clan? Do you recognize Israelites of tribes other than that of Judah, such as Beta Israel?   From your demeanor i suspect you are an Ashkenazi Jew...descended from European prosylytes; thereby watering down your claim to the land we now know as Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> All wrong.Basque....you were surmising...leave me now,whilst I lay looking at the drifting clouds and beautiful blue sky in a field of hepatica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah cut and run..You're no fighter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is tough to fight when you struggle with simple punctuation.
> Funny, I thought that people in Australia spoke English. Or is there no requirement to go to school there? Enquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last paragraph contained no typos. You read it. But if the big words confuse you I'll dumb it down a bit. What Jewish identity are you affiliated with? Careful... I might be a Rabbi who is testing you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to the Liq.
Click to expand...

I cannot be referred to by you because you are filth


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,
> 
> Yes, the handbook does say that.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the title acquired through occupation to be final and valid under International Law, the presence and control of a State over the concerned territory must be effective.
> 
> 
> 
> (1)  Occupation
> 
> Occupation is an original mode of acquisition by a State of a title to a territory.  It implies the establishment of sovereignty over a territory not under the authority of any other State (_terra nullius_) whether newly discovered or abandoned by the State formerly in control (unlikely to occur).[15]
> 
> For the title acquired through occupation to be final and valid under International Law, the presence and control of a State over the concerned territory must be effective.[16]   Effectiveness requires on the part of the Claimant State two elements: an intention or will to act as sovereign, and the adequate exercise of sovereignty.  Intention may be inferred from all the facts, although sometimes it may be formally expressed in official notifications to other States.  Adequate exercise of sovereignty must be *peaceful*, real, and continuous.​
> Neither the British occupation nor the Israeli occupations have been peaceful.
> 
> These rules underline the basic concern of the law of occupation, which is to maintain the status quo ante (i.e. as it was before) in the occupied territory as far as is practically possible. This makes sense. The annexation of conquered territory is prohibited by international law.
> 
> https://www.icrc.org/eng/assets/files/other/law9_final.pdf​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *IF* the threshold of "peace" is never achieved, *THEN* there was never an end to hostilities.
> 
> Yes, it says "conquered."   The conflict between the Israeli Forces and the Jordanian Forces officially ended with the Peace Treaty of 1994.
> 
> _"Bearing in mind_ that in their Washington Declaration of 25th July, 1994, they declared the termination of the state of belligerency between them;
> 
> _Deciding_ to establish peace between them in accordance with this Treaty of Peace;"​
> The Eastern Boundary of Israel (relative to the West Bank) and the boundary Line shall follow the middle of the main course of the flow of the Jordan and Yarmouk Rivers.  The boundary line is shown on the 1:50,000 image maps (2 sheets Appendix II attached to the Annex). The list of geographic and Universal Transverse Mercator (UTM) coordinates of this boundary line shall be based on Israel Jordan Boundary Datum (IJBD 1994) and, when completed and agreed upon by both parties, this list of coordinates shall be binding and take precedence over the maps as to the location of the boundary line in the Dead Sea and the salt pans.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I was talking about the 1948 occupation.

BTW, it is difficult to consider conquest in relation with Egypt and Jordan since neither was at war with Palestine. Armistice lines were drawn through Palestine, effectively dividing into three areas of occupation. The UN talked about permanent peace in Palestine. Then they just went home and forgot what they said.


----------



## Slyhunter

theliq said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> All wrong.Basque....you were surmising...leave me now,whilst I lay looking at the drifting clouds and beautiful blue sky in a field of hepatica
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cut and run..You're no fighter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is tough to fight when you struggle with simple punctuation.
> Funny, I thought that people in Australia spoke English. Or is there no requirement to go to school there? Enquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last paragraph contained no typos. You read it. But if the big words confuse you I'll dumb it down a bit. What Jewish identity are you affiliated with? Careful... I might be a Rabbi who is testing you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to the Liq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot be referred to by you because you are filth
Click to expand...

You sound like a Muslim.


----------



## Slyhunter

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,
> 
> Yes, the handbook does say that.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the title acquired through occupation to be final and valid under International Law, the presence and control of a State over the concerned territory must be effective.
> 
> 
> 
> (1)  Occupation
> 
> Occupation is an original mode of acquisition by a State of a title to a territory.  It implies the establishment of sovereignty over a territory not under the authority of any other State (_terra nullius_) whether newly discovered or abandoned by the State formerly in control (unlikely to occur).[15]
> 
> For the title acquired through occupation to be final and valid under International Law, the presence and control of a State over the concerned territory must be effective.[16]   Effectiveness requires on the part of the Claimant State two elements: an intention or will to act as sovereign, and the adequate exercise of sovereignty.  Intention may be inferred from all the facts, although sometimes it may be formally expressed in official notifications to other States.  Adequate exercise of sovereignty must be *peaceful*, real, and continuous.​
> Neither the British occupation nor the Israeli occupations have been peaceful.
> 
> These rules underline the basic concern of the law of occupation, which is to maintain the status quo ante (i.e. as it was before) in the occupied territory as far as is practically possible. This makes sense. The annexation of conquered territory is prohibited by international law.
> 
> https://www.icrc.org/eng/assets/files/other/law9_final.pdf​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *IF* the threshold of "peace" is never achieved, *THEN* there was never an end to hostilities.
> 
> Yes, it says "conquered."   The conflict between the Israeli Forces and the Jordanian Forces officially ended with the Peace Treaty of 1994.
> 
> _"Bearing in mind_ that in their Washington Declaration of 25th July, 1994, they declared the termination of the state of belligerency between them;
> 
> _Deciding_ to establish peace between them in accordance with this Treaty of Peace;"​
> The Eastern Boundary of Israel (relative to the West Bank) and the boundary Line shall follow the middle of the main course of the flow of the Jordan and Yarmouk Rivers.  The boundary line is shown on the 1:50,000 image maps (2 sheets Appendix II attached to the Annex). The list of geographic and Universal Transverse Mercator (UTM) coordinates of this boundary line shall be based on Israel Jordan Boundary Datum (IJBD 1994) and, when completed and agreed upon by both parties, this list of coordinates shall be binding and take precedence over the maps as to the location of the boundary line in the Dead Sea and the salt pans.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about the 1948 occupation.
> 
> BTW, it is difficult to consider conquest in relation with Egypt and Jordan since neither was at war with Palestine. Armistice lines were drawn through Palestine, effectively dividing into three areas of occupation. The UN talked about permanent peace in Palestine. Then they just went home and forgot what they said.
Click to expand...

Did they have a government in 1948 or was it simply anarchy?
They can't bitch since they didn't have a government of their own to protect themselves from being encroached.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Slyhunter said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,
> 
> Yes, the handbook does say that.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the title acquired through occupation to be final and valid under International Law, the presence and control of a State over the concerned territory must be effective.
> 
> 
> 
> (1)  Occupation
> 
> Occupation is an original mode of acquisition by a State of a title to a territory.  It implies the establishment of sovereignty over a territory not under the authority of any other State (_terra nullius_) whether newly discovered or abandoned by the State formerly in control (unlikely to occur).[15]
> 
> For the title acquired through occupation to be final and valid under International Law, the presence and control of a State over the concerned territory must be effective.[16]   Effectiveness requires on the part of the Claimant State two elements: an intention or will to act as sovereign, and the adequate exercise of sovereignty.  Intention may be inferred from all the facts, although sometimes it may be formally expressed in official notifications to other States.  Adequate exercise of sovereignty must be *peaceful*, real, and continuous.​
> Neither the British occupation nor the Israeli occupations have been peaceful.
> 
> These rules underline the basic concern of the law of occupation, which is to maintain the status quo ante (i.e. as it was before) in the occupied territory as far as is practically possible. This makes sense. The annexation of conquered territory is prohibited by international law.
> 
> https://www.icrc.org/eng/assets/files/other/law9_final.pdf​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *IF* the threshold of "peace" is never achieved, *THEN* there was never an end to hostilities.
> 
> Yes, it says "conquered."   The conflict between the Israeli Forces and the Jordanian Forces officially ended with the Peace Treaty of 1994.
> 
> _"Bearing in mind_ that in their Washington Declaration of 25th July, 1994, they declared the termination of the state of belligerency between them;
> 
> _Deciding_ to establish peace between them in accordance with this Treaty of Peace;"​
> The Eastern Boundary of Israel (relative to the West Bank) and the boundary Line shall follow the middle of the main course of the flow of the Jordan and Yarmouk Rivers.  The boundary line is shown on the 1:50,000 image maps (2 sheets Appendix II attached to the Annex). The list of geographic and Universal Transverse Mercator (UTM) coordinates of this boundary line shall be based on Israel Jordan Boundary Datum (IJBD 1994) and, when completed and agreed upon by both parties, this list of coordinates shall be binding and take precedence over the maps as to the location of the boundary line in the Dead Sea and the salt pans.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about the 1948 occupation.
> 
> BTW, it is difficult to consider conquest in relation with Egypt and Jordan since neither was at war with Palestine. Armistice lines were drawn through Palestine, effectively dividing into three areas of occupation. The UN talked about permanent peace in Palestine. Then they just went home and forgot what they said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did they have a government in 1948 or was it simply anarchy?
> They can't bitch since they didn't have a government of their own to protect themselves from being encroached.
Click to expand...

Palestine was under the trusteeship of the UNPC at the time. They cut and run leaving the Palestinians defenseless in front of Israel's military.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,
> 
> Yes, the handbook does say that.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the title acquired through occupation to be final and valid under International Law, the presence and control of a State over the concerned territory must be effective.
> 
> 
> 
> (1)  Occupation
> 
> Occupation is an original mode of acquisition by a State of a title to a territory.  It implies the establishment of sovereignty over a territory not under the authority of any other State (_terra nullius_) whether newly discovered or abandoned by the State formerly in control (unlikely to occur).[15]
> 
> For the title acquired through occupation to be final and valid under International Law, the presence and control of a State over the concerned territory must be effective.[16]   Effectiveness requires on the part of the Claimant State two elements: an intention or will to act as sovereign, and the adequate exercise of sovereignty.  Intention may be inferred from all the facts, although sometimes it may be formally expressed in official notifications to other States.  Adequate exercise of sovereignty must be *peaceful*, real, and continuous.​
> Neither the British occupation nor the Israeli occupations have been peaceful.
> 
> These rules underline the basic concern of the law of occupation, which is to maintain the status quo ante (i.e. as it was before) in the occupied territory as far as is practically possible. This makes sense. The annexation of conquered territory is prohibited by international law.
> 
> https://www.icrc.org/eng/assets/files/other/law9_final.pdf​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *IF* the threshold of "peace" is never achieved, *THEN* there was never an end to hostilities.
> 
> Yes, it says "conquered."   The conflict between the Israeli Forces and the Jordanian Forces officially ended with the Peace Treaty of 1994.
> 
> _"Bearing in mind_ that in their Washington Declaration of 25th July, 1994, they declared the termination of the state of belligerency between them;
> 
> _Deciding_ to establish peace between them in accordance with this Treaty of Peace;"​
> The Eastern Boundary of Israel (relative to the West Bank) and the boundary Line shall follow the middle of the main course of the flow of the Jordan and Yarmouk Rivers.  The boundary line is shown on the 1:50,000 image maps (2 sheets Appendix II attached to the Annex). The list of geographic and Universal Transverse Mercator (UTM) coordinates of this boundary line shall be based on Israel Jordan Boundary Datum (IJBD 1994) and, when completed and agreed upon by both parties, this list of coordinates shall be binding and take precedence over the maps as to the location of the boundary line in the Dead Sea and the salt pans.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about the 1948 occupation.
> 
> BTW, it is difficult to consider conquest in relation with Egypt and Jordan since neither was at war with Palestine. Armistice lines were drawn through Palestine, effectively dividing into three areas of occupation. The UN talked about permanent peace in Palestine. Then they just went home and forgot what they said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did they have a government in 1948 or was it simply anarchy?
> They can't bitch since they didn't have a government of their own to protect themselves from being encroached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine was under the trusteeship of the UNPC at the time. They cut and run leaving the Palestinians defenseless in front of Israel's military.
Click to expand...


Israel’s military presence was a requirement in view or the invading Arab-Moslem armies crossing the frontier.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,
> 
> Yes, the handbook does say that.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1)  Occupation
> 
> Occupation is an original mode of acquisition by a State of a title to a territory.  It implies the establishment of sovereignty over a territory not under the authority of any other State (_terra nullius_) whether newly discovered or abandoned by the State formerly in control (unlikely to occur).[15]
> 
> For the title acquired through occupation to be final and valid under International Law, the presence and control of a State over the concerned territory must be effective.[16]   Effectiveness requires on the part of the Claimant State two elements: an intention or will to act as sovereign, and the adequate exercise of sovereignty.  Intention may be inferred from all the facts, although sometimes it may be formally expressed in official notifications to other States.  Adequate exercise of sovereignty must be *peaceful*, real, and continuous.​
> Neither the British occupation nor the Israeli occupations have been peaceful.
> 
> These rules underline the basic concern of the law of occupation, which is to maintain the status quo ante (i.e. as it was before) in the occupied territory as far as is practically possible. This makes sense. The annexation of conquered territory is prohibited by international law.
> 
> https://www.icrc.org/eng/assets/files/other/law9_final.pdf​
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *IF* the threshold of "peace" is never achieved, *THEN* there was never an end to hostilities.
> 
> Yes, it says "conquered."   The conflict between the Israeli Forces and the Jordanian Forces officially ended with the Peace Treaty of 1994.
> 
> _"Bearing in mind_ that in their Washington Declaration of 25th July, 1994, they declared the termination of the state of belligerency between them;
> 
> _Deciding_ to establish peace between them in accordance with this Treaty of Peace;"​
> The Eastern Boundary of Israel (relative to the West Bank) and the boundary Line shall follow the middle of the main course of the flow of the Jordan and Yarmouk Rivers.  The boundary line is shown on the 1:50,000 image maps (2 sheets Appendix II attached to the Annex). The list of geographic and Universal Transverse Mercator (UTM) coordinates of this boundary line shall be based on Israel Jordan Boundary Datum (IJBD 1994) and, when completed and agreed upon by both parties, this list of coordinates shall be binding and take precedence over the maps as to the location of the boundary line in the Dead Sea and the salt pans.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about the 1948 occupation.
> 
> BTW, it is difficult to consider conquest in relation with Egypt and Jordan since neither was at war with Palestine. Armistice lines were drawn through Palestine, effectively dividing into three areas of occupation. The UN talked about permanent peace in Palestine. Then they just went home and forgot what they said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did they have a government in 1948 or was it simply anarchy?
> They can't bitch since they didn't have a government of their own to protect themselves from being encroached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine was under the trusteeship of the UNPC at the time. They cut and run leaving the Palestinians defenseless in front of Israel's military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel’s military presence was a requirement in view or the invading Arab-Moslem armies crossing the frontier.
Click to expand...

Israeli bullshit, of course.

About half of the Palestinian refugees were created before any Arab army crossed over into Palestine.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,
> 
> Yes, the handbook does say that.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *IF* the threshold of "peace" is never achieved, *THEN* there was never an end to hostilities.
> 
> Yes, it says "conquered."   The conflict between the Israeli Forces and the Jordanian Forces officially ended with the Peace Treaty of 1994.
> 
> _"Bearing in mind_ that in their Washington Declaration of 25th July, 1994, they declared the termination of the state of belligerency between them;
> 
> _Deciding_ to establish peace between them in accordance with this Treaty of Peace;"​
> The Eastern Boundary of Israel (relative to the West Bank) and the boundary Line shall follow the middle of the main course of the flow of the Jordan and Yarmouk Rivers.  The boundary line is shown on the 1:50,000 image maps (2 sheets Appendix II attached to the Annex). The list of geographic and Universal Transverse Mercator (UTM) coordinates of this boundary line shall be based on Israel Jordan Boundary Datum (IJBD 1994) and, when completed and agreed upon by both parties, this list of coordinates shall be binding and take precedence over the maps as to the location of the boundary line in the Dead Sea and the salt pans.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about the 1948 occupation.
> 
> BTW, it is difficult to consider conquest in relation with Egypt and Jordan since neither was at war with Palestine. Armistice lines were drawn through Palestine, effectively dividing into three areas of occupation. The UN talked about permanent peace in Palestine. Then they just went home and forgot what they said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did they have a government in 1948 or was it simply anarchy?
> They can't bitch since they didn't have a government of their own to protect themselves from being encroached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine was under the trusteeship of the UNPC at the time. They cut and run leaving the Palestinians defenseless in front of Israel's military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel’s military presence was a requirement in view or the invading Arab-Moslem armies crossing the frontier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli bullshit, of course.
> 
> About half of the Palestinian refugees were created before any Arab army crossed over into Palestine.
Click to expand...


You're befuddled. You use the slogan "refugees" without understanding the term or the context.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about the 1948 occupation.
> 
> BTW, it is difficult to consider conquest in relation with Egypt and Jordan since neither was at war with Palestine. Armistice lines were drawn through Palestine, effectively dividing into three areas of occupation. The UN talked about permanent peace in Palestine. Then they just went home and forgot what they said.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they have a government in 1948 or was it simply anarchy?
> They can't bitch since they didn't have a government of their own to protect themselves from being encroached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine was under the trusteeship of the UNPC at the time. They cut and run leaving the Palestinians defenseless in front of Israel's military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel’s military presence was a requirement in view or the invading Arab-Moslem armies crossing the frontier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli bullshit, of course.
> 
> About half of the Palestinian refugees were created before any Arab army crossed over into Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're befuddled. You use the slogan "refugees" without understanding the term or the context.
Click to expand...

Being kicked out if their homes by a foreign military qualifies.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they have a government in 1948 or was it simply anarchy?
> They can't bitch since they didn't have a government of their own to protect themselves from being encroached.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was under the trusteeship of the UNPC at the time. They cut and run leaving the Palestinians defenseless in front of Israel's military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel’s military presence was a requirement in view or the invading Arab-Moslem armies crossing the frontier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israeli bullshit, of course.
> 
> About half of the Palestinian refugees were created before any Arab army crossed over into Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're befuddled. You use the slogan "refugees" without understanding the term or the context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being kicked out if their homes by a foreign military qualifies.
Click to expand...


Indeed, the invading Arab-Islamist armies uprooted many Arab-Moslem squatters.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,

That is a "Drunk History" _(alternative)_ view to reality.  There was no "cut'n'run."

02/27/1948   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



PAL/138 Future government of Palestine - UN Palestine Commission as successor Government of Palestine/UK memorandum (excerpts) - Press release
05/14/1948      A/554          Palestine question/appointment of UN Mediator/Palestine Commission relieved of responsibilities - GA resolutions
05/14/1948   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   A/RES/186 (S-2)   United Nations Mediator in Palestine/ Appointment, terms of reference/ End of UN Palestine Commission - GA second special session - Resolution
05/15/1948     S/747        Proclamation of state of Israel - Cablegram to SecGen 1948/05/15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



05/15/1948     S/745        LAS cablegram to SG
05/17/1948    PAL/169     Palestine question - Palestine Commission adjourns sine die - Press release​
The UN Palestine Commission was immediately replaced by the UN Mediator on station in Jerusalem.  This was done in the expectation of an eminent Arab League Attack.



P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was under the trusteeship of the UNPC at the time. They cut and run leaving the Palestinians defenseless in front of Israel's military.


*(COMMENT)*

The importance of the action _(in sound bites)_ is an often small line, publicly announced, but not focused upon by the media, do to other headline events.

※   02/27/1948   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   PAL/138
✪    It is the policy of the United Nations Palestine commission as the successor authority...​※   05/14/1948   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   A/RES/186 (S-2)
✪_    Relieves_ the Palestine Commission from the further exercise of responsibilities under resolution 181 (II) of 29 November 1947​※   05/17/1948    PAL/169    Dr. Eduardo Morgan (Panama), UNPC
✪  The Commission has not been dissolved.
✪  In fact the resolution of last November 29 has been implemented."​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ※ 05/17/1948 PAL/169 Dr. Eduardo Morgan (Panama), UNPC
> ✪ The Commission has not been dissolved.
> ✪ In fact the resolution of last November 29 has been implemented."


Did this liar mention what parts of Resolution 181 was implemented?

Make a list.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,

Yeah, yeah....



P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli bullshit, of course.
> 
> About half of the Palestinian refugees were created before any Arab army crossed over into Palestine.


*(COMMENT)*

These refugees were covered under the interim measures contained in the A/RES/62 (I) Refugees and Displaced Persons,  for those persons whose normal place of residence was Palestine during the period 1 June 1946 - to - 15 May 1948.

But in general - the "refugee problems" were the concern of more than just the Arab Palestinians.  Contrary to popular belief, the universe does not revolve around the Palestinians.

There is no doubt that the "discussion" has at least two facets, they they can be factored down more:  (1) War of Independence _(Israeli nomenclature)_ - or -  (2)  "_al-Nakba_", the "catastrophe" _ (Palestinian Arab nomenclature)_.  And these perspective views will be hard to reconcile and merge together.  Just as the conflicts of pre-May '48 and post-May '48 are seen as differing periods of justification for each.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,

It is not necessary to make a list, because on the intervention of the Arab League, no matter what else was true at the time, the Arabs initated a game changer.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ※ 05/17/1948 PAL/169 Dr. Eduardo Morgan (Panama), UNPC
> ✪ The Commission has not been dissolved.
> ✪ In fact the resolution of last November 29 has been implemented."
> 
> 
> 
> Did this liar mention what parts of Resolution 181 was implemented?
> 
> Make a list.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

For the most part, the intent of implementation was wrapped-up in the "Steps Preparatory to Independence."  And since only the Jewish Agency accepted, only those parts necessary fr the establishment of Jewish Independence became a criteria.  Since Israel became a reality, those minimum steps necessary to culminate into independence must have been completed.

Undoubtedly you are going to respond with that "deflection" thing you do, or the side step caim you usher in; but, yet the reality is that something was done that resulted in a correct answer = "Independence."

*(SIDEBAR)*

The Arab Palestinians have some gall in the challenge of the steps to independence and the implementation.  The rejection to join the planning stage, in early 1947, was a rejection of any objection.  The intervention of Hostile External Forces resulting in the displacement of people and territory were a direct result of their own political carelessness.  The Arab Palestinians actually have very little to complain about since they declined to participate.  We will never know what effective changes they could have made had they chose something other than conflict.  But that was the beginning of the plunge down the drain.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ※ 05/17/1948 PAL/169 Dr. Eduardo Morgan (Panama), UNPC
> ✪ The Commission has not been dissolved.
> ✪ In fact the resolution of last November 29 has been implemented."
> 
> 
> 
> Did this liar mention what parts of Resolution 181 was implemented?
> 
> Make a list.
Click to expand...

A Resolution is a love letter.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,
> 
> It is not necessary to make a list, because on the intervention of the Arab League, no matter what else was true at the time, the Arabs initated a game changer.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ※ 05/17/1948 PAL/169 Dr. Eduardo Morgan (Panama), UNPC
> ✪ The Commission has not been dissolved.
> ✪ In fact the resolution of last November 29 has been implemented."
> 
> 
> 
> Did this liar mention what parts of Resolution 181 was implemented?
> 
> Make a list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> For the most part, the intent of implementation was wrapped-up in the "Steps Preparatory to Independence."  And since only the Jewish Agency accepted, only those parts necessary fr the establishment of Jewish Independence became a criteria.  Since Israel became a reality, those minimum steps necessary to culminate into independence must have been completed.
> 
> Undoubtedly you are going to respond with that "deflection" thing you do, or the side step caim you usher in; but, yet the reality is that something was done that resulted in a correct answer = "Independence."
> 
> *(SIDEBAR)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians have some gall in the challenge of the steps to independence and the implementation.  The rejection to join the planning stage, in early 1947, was a rejection of any objection.  The intervention of Hostile External Forces resulting in the displacement of people and territory were a direct result of their own political carelessness.  The Arab Palestinians actually have very little to complain about since they declined to participate.  We will never know what effective changes they could have made had they chose something other than conflict.  But that was the beginning of the plunge down the drain.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The Palestinians were attacked. They did not choose conflict.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> There was no "cut'n'run."


They were not there to protect the people and territory in their trust.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians have some gall in the challenge of the steps to independence and the implementation.


Resolution 181 was never implemented. There were no steps. The things proposes never happened.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians have some gall in the challenge of the steps to independence and the implementation.
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was never implemented. There were no steps. The things proposes never happened.
Click to expand...


Correct. As it has been relayed to you on every other occassion when you have cut and paste the above, the Arabs-Moslems refused to participate.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Resolution 181 was never implemented. There were no steps. The things proposes never happened.



What was never implemented, not then and not now, is the Arab Palestinian steps to independence and eventually full sovereignty.  We are still waiting.  Maybe someone with a real and realistic vision of Arab Palestine will come along to replace Abbas.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians have some gall in the challenge of the steps to independence and the implementation.
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was never implemented. There were no steps. The things proposes never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. As it has been relayed to you on every other occassion when you have cut and paste the above, the Arabs-Moslems refused to participate.
Click to expand...

Indeed, they would not participate in the settler colonial project.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians have some gall in the challenge of the steps to independence and the implementation.
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was never implemented. There were no steps. The things proposes never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. As it has been relayed to you on every other occassion when you have cut and paste the above, the Arabs-Moslems refused to participate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they would not participate in the settler colonial project.
Click to expand...


Indeed, the Islamist settler colonial project had come to an end with collapse of the Ottoman Empire. Indeed, the era of imposing Islamist fascism had come to an end. 

The Islamist were to find they were not able to cope in a world that was progressing past the norms of  7th century Arabia.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians have some gall in the challenge of the steps to independence and the implementation.
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was never implemented. There were no steps. The things proposes never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. As it has been relayed to you on every other occassion when you have cut and paste the above, the Arabs-Moslems refused to participate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they would not participate in the settler colonial project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Islamist settler colonial project had come to an end with collapse of the Ottoman Empire. Indeed, the era of imposing Islamist fascism had come to an end.
> 
> The Islamist were to find they were not able to cope in a world that was progressing past the norms of  7th century Arabia.
Click to expand...

More proof that we need a stupid post button.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians have some gall in the challenge of the steps to independence and the implementation.
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was never implemented. There were no steps. The things proposes never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. As it has been relayed to you on every other occassion when you have cut and paste the above, the Arabs-Moslems refused to participate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they would not participate in the settler colonial project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Islamist settler colonial project had come to an end with collapse of the Ottoman Empire. Indeed, the era of imposing Islamist fascism had come to an end.
> 
> The Islamist were to find they were not able to cope in a world that was progressing past the norms of  7th century Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More proof that we need a stupid post button.
Click to expand...


One of many cut and paste slogans you use when you're too befuddled to respond.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was never implemented. There were no steps. The things proposes never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. As it has been relayed to you on every other occassion when you have cut and paste the above, the Arabs-Moslems refused to participate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they would not participate in the settler colonial project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Islamist settler colonial project had come to an end with collapse of the Ottoman Empire. Indeed, the era of imposing Islamist fascism had come to an end.
> 
> The Islamist were to find they were not able to cope in a world that was progressing past the norms of  7th century Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More proof that we need a stupid post button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of many cut and paste slogans you use when you're too befuddled to respond.
Click to expand...

Naw, your post was too stupid to respond to.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,

I have to constantly remind myself that the World Leadership during the War Years (1933 - 1945) viewed and interpreted events much differently during that period, ⇔ much differently then we view and interpret events of those war years, ⇔ the world now.



P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians were attacked. They did not choose conflict.


*(COMMENT)*

EXCEPT •  *A/AC.21/7 UNPC First Monthly Progress Report*  29 January 1948  •

“ARAB HIGHER COMMITTEE IS DETERMINED PERSIST IN REJECTION PARTITION AND IN REFUSAL RECOGNIZE UNO RESOLUTION THIS RESPECT AND ANYTHING DERIVING THEREFROM. FOR THESE REASONS IT IS UNABLE ACCEPT INVITATION”​
EXCEPT •  *AHC THREAT A/AC.21/10* of 16 February 1948  •

13. In conclusion, the Arab Higher Committee Delegation wishes to stress the following:

... ⇒


(b) The Arabs of Palestine consider that *any attempt by the Jews or any power group of powers to establish a Jewish state in Arab territory is an act of aggression* which will be resisted in self-defense.
... ⇒

... ⇒

... ⇒


(f) The determination of *every Arab in Palestine is to oppose* in every way the partition of that country.

(g) The *Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration* before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition. The only way to establish partition is first to wipe them out — man, woman and child.




P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no "cut'n'run."
> 
> 
> 
> They were not there to protect the people and territory in their trust.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Ummmh - yeah...  

The entire concept of the Jewish State, and the national home as a consolidated project was to seek a peace in terms of alternatives and options other than war/armed conflict (IAC / NIAC); that would lend the Jewish Population    




P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians actually have very little to complain about since they declined to participate.  We will never know what effective changes they could have made had they chose something other than conflict.  But that was the beginning of the plunge down the drain.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were attacked. They did not choose conflict.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Arab Palestinians claim of sovereignty (having none to start with  - and having non after the war - by means of force, annexation, occupation, transfer, or by any other means, and mindful of the fact that the question of Palestine largely revolves around the post-War establishment of the Jewish State.

The Arab Palestinian formal communications state unequivocally that:




P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Palestinians have some gall in the challenge of the steps to independence and the implementation.
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was never implemented. There were no steps. The things proposes never happened.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

As given in the Previous *Posting #672*, the UN publicly announced that the implementation took place:

✪  05/17/1948 PAL/169 Palestine question - Palestine Commission adjourns sine die - Press release
Direct Quote:  "The Commission has not been dissolved. * In fact the resolution of last November 29 has been implemented*."​
This difference between what you derive has happened and what the facilitators observed happened, are two different thing.  The UNPC was not using  the "P F Tnmore" criteria.

There is much more to facilitating s state that can stand alone, then just that narrow view of territory (although that is one just piece).  There are food-stuff import export measure, Financial /Banking, and Postal integration.  The is the question of formal Identify documents, Passports, and the minting and printing of currency.

*(EPILOG)*

It makes no difference what you think happened; what you think went wrong → or → what is considered adequate as compensation, restitution, reparations, forfeiture or awards for the constant Jihadism, Deadly Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence incited, supported, rewarded and financed → since the 1972 Munich Summer Olympics in Hostile Arab Palestinian Terrorist Assault until the Present Time.  Working within the situation as the domino effect has brought it to us today; including credible and tangible forms of redress for the Israelis to serve upon the Arab Palestinians. 

It may now be imperative that the Government of Israel assemble and itemize the entire cost of the conflict, as is has been accumulated since the 1972 Munich Summer Olympics in Hostile Arab Palestinian Terrorist Assault.  It must be ready for submission to an independent Grievance Arbitration Process if the request for Peace Treaty negotiations fail.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> (b) The Arabs of Palestine consider that *any attempt by the Jews or any power group of powers to establish a Jewish state in Arab territory is an act of aggression* which will be resisted in self-defense.


True then. True now. The Palestinians have the right to defend themselves.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. As it has been relayed to you on every other occassion when you have cut and paste the above, the Arabs-Moslems refused to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, they would not participate in the settler colonial project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Islamist settler colonial project had come to an end with collapse of the Ottoman Empire. Indeed, the era of imposing Islamist fascism had come to an end.
> 
> The Islamist were to find they were not able to cope in a world that was progressing past the norms of  7th century Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More proof that we need a stupid post button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of many cut and paste slogans you use when you're too befuddled to respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, your post was too stupid to respond to.
Click to expand...


Well gee whiz. I’d have thought by now that you would understand when you put your specious opinions on a public discussion board that you should expect others to respond and correct them. It appears you’re neither emotionally or intellectually prepared to have others address your comments.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> (b) The Arabs of Palestine consider that *any attempt by the Jews or any power group of powers to establish a Jewish state in Arab territory is an act of aggression* which will be resisted in self-defense.
> 
> 
> 
> True then. True now. The Palestinians have the right to defend themselves.
Click to expand...


It’s a bit of a stretch to suggest that street stabbings, rocket fire and other acts of Islamic terrorism as committed by Arabs-Moslems are defensive measures.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, they would not participate in the settler colonial project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Islamist settler colonial project had come to an end with collapse of the Ottoman Empire. Indeed, the era of imposing Islamist fascism had come to an end.
> 
> The Islamist were to find they were not able to cope in a world that was progressing past the norms of  7th century Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More proof that we need a stupid post button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of many cut and paste slogans you use when you're too befuddled to respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, your post was too stupid to respond to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well gee whiz. I’d have thought by now that you would understand when you put your specious opinions on a public discussion board that you should expect others to respond and correct them. It appears you’re neither emotionally or intellectually prepared to have others address your comments.
Click to expand...

It was just a slime post. There is no substance to slime.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> (b) The Arabs of Palestine consider that *any attempt by the Jews or any power group of powers to establish a Jewish state in Arab territory is an act of aggression* which will be resisted in self-defense.
> 
> 
> 
> True then. True now. The Palestinians have the right to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s a bit of a stretch to suggest that street stabbings, rocket fire and other acts of Islamic terrorism as committed by Arabs-Moslems are defensive measures.
Click to expand...

Interesting. What would you suggest?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Islamist settler colonial project had come to an end with collapse of the Ottoman Empire. Indeed, the era of imposing Islamist fascism had come to an end.
> 
> The Islamist were to find they were not able to cope in a world that was progressing past the norms of  7th century Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that we need a stupid post button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of many cut and paste slogans you use when you're too befuddled to respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, your post was too stupid to respond to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well gee whiz. I’d have thought by now that you would understand when you put your specious opinions on a public discussion board that you should expect others to respond and correct them. It appears you’re neither emotionally or intellectually prepared to have others address your comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was just a slime post. There is no substance to slime.
Click to expand...


Don’t let your hurt feelings interrupt your inability to respond.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> (b) The Arabs of Palestine consider that *any attempt by the Jews or any power group of powers to establish a Jewish state in Arab territory is an act of aggression* which will be resisted in self-defense.
> 
> 
> 
> True then. True now. The Palestinians have the right to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s a bit of a stretch to suggest that street stabbings, rocket fire and other acts of Islamic terrorism as committed by Arabs-Moslems are defensive measures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. What would you suggest?
Click to expand...


It’s your impotent gee-had. Continue using tactics of Islamic terrorism. You have repulsed the West and you have even managed to repulse much of the Islamist world. 

Carry on.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> (b) The Arabs of Palestine consider that *any attempt by the Jews or any power group of powers to establish a Jewish state in Arab territory is an act of aggression* which will be resisted in self-defense.
> 
> 
> 
> True then. True now. The Palestinians have the right to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s a bit of a stretch to suggest that street stabbings, rocket fire and other acts of Islamic terrorism as committed by Arabs-Moslems are defensive measures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. What would you suggest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s your impotent gee-had. Continue using tactics of Islamic terrorism. You have repulsed the West and you have even managed to repulse much of the Islamist world.
> 
> Carry on.
Click to expand...

Is slime all you have?

Sad.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> (b) The Arabs of Palestine consider that *any attempt by the Jews or any power group of powers to establish a Jewish state in Arab territory is an act of aggression* which will be resisted in self-defense.
> 
> 
> 
> True then. True now. The Palestinians have the right to defend themselves.
Click to expand...


Except that there are no such thing as "Arab lands" and NO ONE has the right to deny another peoples their self-determination in their historical homeland.  The establishment of a State for the self-determination of a peoples in their historic homeland is *not an act of aggression.*   On the contrary, the use of violence in order to prevent such a thing IS an of aggression.  The only people defending themselves are the Jewish people.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Interesting. What would you suggest?



Here's an idea.  How about stopping the violence and partitioning the territory?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What would you suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea.  How about stopping the violence and partitioning the territory?
Click to expand...

Because it is not "the territory" it is Palestine.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What would you suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea.  How about stopping the violence and partitioning the territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is not "the territory" it is Palestine.
Click to expand...


Why not partition it into Jewish Palestine Israel and Arab Palestine?


----------



## Shusha

If Czechoslovakia can do it, why not Palestine?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What would you suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea.  How about stopping the violence and partitioning the territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is not "the territory" it is Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not partition it into Jewish Palestine Israel and Arab Palestine?
Click to expand...

Sure, as long as Jewish Israel is not inside Arab Palestine.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What would you suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea.  How about stopping the violence and partitioning the territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is not "the territory" it is Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not partition it into Jewish Palestine Israel and Arab Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, as long as Jewish Israel is not inside Arab Palestine.
Click to expand...


No, it would be partitioned into two separate areas.  Neither would be inside the other.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> If Czechoslovakia can do it, why not Palestine?


How much of this would you give to foreign colonial powers?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Czechoslovakia can do it, why not Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> How much of this would you give to foreign colonial powers?
Click to expand...


Wrong question.  The question is how much I would return to the indigenous peoples.

Do you not think that Canada should be partitioned and returned, at least partly, to the indigenous peoples?  I do.


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Czechoslovakia can do it, why not Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> How much of this would you give to foreign colonial powers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong question.  The question is how much I would return to the indigenous peoples.
> 
> Do you not think that Canada should be partitioned and returned, at least partly, to the indigenous peoples?  I do.
Click to expand...


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What would you suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea.  How about stopping the violence and partitioning the territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is not "the territory" it is Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not partition it into Jewish Palestine Israel and Arab Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, as long as Jewish Israel is not inside Arab Palestine.
Click to expand...


I think you mean as long as Arab "Palestine" is not inside Jewish Eretz Yisrael.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Czechoslovakia can do it, why not Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> How much of this would you give to foreign colonial powers?
Click to expand...

 
All of Canada is a foreign colonial project.  I would give it all back to the Native Americans and all of Eretz Yisrael back to the Jews.  All of Israel is full of Jewish history, whether it's Haifa where Elijah's Cave is located, Ein Gedi where David hid from Saul, or Hebron where our fathers and mothers are buried.

And while we are at it, when are You personally going back to Europe?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What would you suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea.  How about stopping the violence and partitioning the territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is not "the territory" it is Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not partition it into Jewish Palestine Israel and Arab Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, as long as Jewish Israel is not inside Arab Palestine.
Click to expand...


I agree that Arabs-Moslems need to be segregated. We see with regularity that they are incapable of accommodation for non-Islamics.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What would you suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea.  How about stopping the violence and partitioning the territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is not "the territory" it is Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not partition it into Jewish Palestine Israel and Arab Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, as long as Jewish Israel is not inside Arab Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that Arabs-Moslems need to be segregated. We see with regularity that they are incapable of accommodation for non-Islamics.
Click to expand...

The Palestinians do not NEED to accommodate anyone inside their international borders.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea.  How about stopping the violence and partitioning the territory?
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is not "the territory" it is Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not partition it into Jewish Palestine Israel and Arab Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, as long as Jewish Israel is not inside Arab Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that Arabs-Moslems need to be segregated. We see with regularity that they are incapable of accommodation for non-Islamics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians do not NEED to accommodate anyone inside their international borders.
Click to expand...


If that is their attitude, they will continue to lose more and more until there is nothing left.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is not "the territory" it is Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not partition it into Jewish Palestine Israel and Arab Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, as long as Jewish Israel is not inside Arab Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that Arabs-Moslems need to be segregated. We see with regularity that they are incapable of accommodation for non-Islamics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians do not NEED to accommodate anyone inside their international borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is their attitude, they will continue to lose more and more until there is nothing left.
Click to expand...

Indeed, but every inch of it taken by Israel is illegal.

Does Israel think it can get away with that forever?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is not "the territory" it is Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not partition it into Jewish Palestine Israel and Arab Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, as long as Jewish Israel is not inside Arab Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that Arabs-Moslems need to be segregated. We see with regularity that they are incapable of accommodation for non-Islamics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians do not NEED to accommodate anyone inside their international borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is their attitude, they will continue to lose more and more until there is nothing left.
Click to expand...


And BTW, do you think it was easy for the Jews to give up their historical heartland (the West Bank) to the Arabs, who already have 22 states, including 1 Palestinian state (Jordan)?  That is why Rabin was assassinated.  If the Israelis/ Jews are willing to be accommodating, then so should the Arabs.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not partition it into Jewish Palestine Israel and Arab Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, as long as Jewish Israel is not inside Arab Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that Arabs-Moslems need to be segregated. We see with regularity that they are incapable of accommodation for non-Islamics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians do not NEED to accommodate anyone inside their international borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is their attitude, they will continue to lose more and more until there is nothing left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, but every inch of it taken by Israel is illegal.
> 
> Does Israel think it can get away with that forever?
Click to expand...


Not true (about Israel being "illegal").  Israel is a member state of the U.N.


----------



## Shusha

rylah said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Czechoslovakia can do it, why not Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> How much of this would you give to foreign colonial powers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong question.  The question is how much I would return to the indigenous peoples.
> 
> Do you not think that Canada should be partitioned and returned, at least partly, to the indigenous peoples?  I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I love Ryan.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians do not NEED to accommodate anyone inside their international borders.



Actually not true. The needs of all peoples for self-determination must be accommodated. A peoples has no right to deny the self-determination of another peoples.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,

I'm having trouble following this!



P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians do not NEED to accommodate anyone inside their international borders.


*(COMMENT)*

The Arab Palestinians control no sovereign territory, except:

•  Area "A" - but not Areas "B" or "C"
•  Gaza Strip​
Mutual Recognition:

•  In 1993:  The PLO recognizes the right of the State of Israel to exist in peace and security.
•  In 1993:  The Government of Israel has decided to recognize the PLO as the representative of the Palestinian people and commence negotiations with the PLO within the Middle East peace process.​
*(QUESTION)*

What is the Inside (Permanent International Boundary)?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,
> 
> I'm having trouble following this!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians do not NEED to accommodate anyone inside their international borders.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians control no sovereign territory, except:
> 
> •  Area "A" - but not Areas "B" or "C"
> •  Gaza Strip​
> Mutual Recognition:
> 
> •  In 1993:  The PLO recognizes the right of the State of Israel to exist in peace and security.
> •  In 1993:  The Government of Israel has decided to recognize the PLO as the representative of the Palestinian people and commence negotiations with the PLO within the Middle East peace process.​
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What is the Inside (Permanent International Boundary)?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Palestine's unchanged international borders were determined by post WWI treaties.

You should know that.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,
> 
> I'm having trouble following this!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians do not NEED to accommodate anyone inside their international borders.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians control no sovereign territory, except:
> 
> •  Area "A" - but not Areas "B" or "C"
> •  Gaza Strip​
> Mutual Recognition:
> 
> •  In 1993:  The PLO recognizes the right of the State of Israel to exist in peace and security.
> •  In 1993:  The Government of Israel has decided to recognize the PLO as the representative of the Palestinian people and commence negotiations with the PLO within the Middle East peace process.​
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What is the Inside (Permanent International Boundary)?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's unchanged international borders were determined by post WWI treaties.
> 
> You should know that.
Click to expand...


It seems you are again making the same silly, fraudulent argument you have made before, which is; the Treaty of Lausanne somehow created your Magical Kingdom of Pal’istan. It did not. 

Tell us how many more times this needs to be explained to you. 

What’s the number?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,
> 
> I'm having trouble following this!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians do not NEED to accommodate anyone inside their international borders.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians control no sovereign territory, except:
> 
> •  Area "A" - but not Areas "B" or "C"
> •  Gaza Strip​
> Mutual Recognition:
> 
> •  In 1993:  The PLO recognizes the right of the State of Israel to exist in peace and security.
> •  In 1993:  The Government of Israel has decided to recognize the PLO as the representative of the Palestinian people and commence negotiations with the PLO within the Middle East peace process.​
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What is the Inside (Permanent International Boundary)?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> I'm having trouble following this!


That is because you look at everything through Israel colored glasses.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,
> 
> I'm having trouble following this!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians do not NEED to accommodate anyone inside their international borders.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians control no sovereign territory, except:
> 
> •  Area "A" - but not Areas "B" or "C"
> •  Gaza Strip​
> Mutual Recognition:
> 
> •  In 1993:  The PLO recognizes the right of the State of Israel to exist in peace and security.
> •  In 1993:  The Government of Israel has decided to recognize the PLO as the representative of the Palestinian people and commence negotiations with the PLO within the Middle East peace process.​
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What is the Inside (Permanent International Boundary)?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's unchanged international borders were determined by post WWI treaties.
> 
> You should know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems you are again making the same silly, fraudulent argument you have made before, which is; the Treaty of Lausanne somehow created your Magical Kingdom of Pal’istan. It did not.
> 
> Tell us how many more times this needs to be explained to you.
> 
> What’s the number?
Click to expand...

You need to provide some documentation showing any changes in Palestinian borders or status.

Not just the usual dance.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,
> 
> I'm having trouble following this!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians do not NEED to accommodate anyone inside their international borders.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians control no sovereign territory, except:
> 
> •  Area "A" - but not Areas "B" or "C"
> •  Gaza Strip​
> Mutual Recognition:
> 
> •  In 1993:  The PLO recognizes the right of the State of Israel to exist in peace and security.
> •  In 1993:  The Government of Israel has decided to recognize the PLO as the representative of the Palestinian people and commence negotiations with the PLO within the Middle East peace process.​
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What is the Inside (Permanent International Boundary)?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's unchanged international borders were determined by post WWI treaties.
> 
> You should know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems you are again making the same silly, fraudulent argument you have made before, which is; the Treaty of Lausanne somehow created your Magical Kingdom of Pal’istan. It did not.
> 
> Tell us how many more times this needs to be explained to you.
> 
> What’s the number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to provide some documentation showing any changes in Palestinian borders or status.
> 
> Not just the usual dance.
Click to expand...


There is no documentation showing that the Treaty of Lausanne created your Magical Kingdom of Pally’land. 


That fraud of yours was debunked long ago.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,
> 
> I'm having trouble following this!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians do not NEED to accommodate anyone inside their international borders.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians control no sovereign territory, except:
> 
> •  Area "A" - but not Areas "B" or "C"
> •  Gaza Strip​
> Mutual Recognition:
> 
> •  In 1993:  The PLO recognizes the right of the State of Israel to exist in peace and security.
> •  In 1993:  The Government of Israel has decided to recognize the PLO as the representative of the Palestinian people and commence negotiations with the PLO within the Middle East peace process.​
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What is the Inside (Permanent International Boundary)?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's unchanged international borders were determined by post WWI treaties.
> 
> You should know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems you are again making the same silly, fraudulent argument you have made before, which is; the Treaty of Lausanne somehow created your Magical Kingdom of Pal’istan. It did not.
> 
> Tell us how many more times this needs to be explained to you.
> 
> What’s the number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to provide some documentation showing any changes in Palestinian borders or status.
> 
> Not just the usual dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no documentation showing that the Treaty of Lausanne created your Magical Kingdom of Pally’land.
> 
> 
> That fraud of yours was debunked long ago.
Click to expand...

Nice duck.

That wasn't the question.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,
> 
> I'm having trouble following this!
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians control no sovereign territory, except:
> 
> •  Area "A" - but not Areas "B" or "C"
> •  Gaza Strip​
> Mutual Recognition:
> 
> •  In 1993:  The PLO recognizes the right of the State of Israel to exist in peace and security.
> •  In 1993:  The Government of Israel has decided to recognize the PLO as the representative of the Palestinian people and commence negotiations with the PLO within the Middle East peace process.​
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What is the Inside (Permanent International Boundary)?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine's unchanged international borders were determined by post WWI treaties.
> 
> You should know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems you are again making the same silly, fraudulent argument you have made before, which is; the Treaty of Lausanne somehow created your Magical Kingdom of Pal’istan. It did not.
> 
> Tell us how many more times this needs to be explained to you.
> 
> What’s the number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to provide some documentation showing any changes in Palestinian borders or status.
> 
> Not just the usual dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no documentation showing that the Treaty of Lausanne created your Magical Kingdom of Pally’land.
> 
> 
> That fraud of yours was debunked long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> That wasn't the question.
Click to expand...


Nice dodge. Your fraud is still a fraud.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine's unchanged international borders were determined by post WWI treaties.
> 
> You should know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you are again making the same silly, fraudulent argument you have made before, which is; the Treaty of Lausanne somehow created your Magical Kingdom of Pal’istan. It did not.
> 
> Tell us how many more times this needs to be explained to you.
> 
> What’s the number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to provide some documentation showing any changes in Palestinian borders or status.
> 
> Not just the usual dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no documentation showing that the Treaty of Lausanne created your Magical Kingdom of Pally’land.
> 
> 
> That fraud of yours was debunked long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> That wasn't the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge. Your fraud is still a fraud.
Click to expand...

You are the one who ducked the question.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you are again making the same silly, fraudulent argument you have made before, which is; the Treaty of Lausanne somehow created your Magical Kingdom of Pal’istan. It did not.
> 
> Tell us how many more times this needs to be explained to you.
> 
> What’s the number?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to provide some documentation showing any changes in Palestinian borders or status.
> 
> Not just the usual dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no documentation showing that the Treaty of Lausanne created your Magical Kingdom of Pally’land.
> 
> 
> That fraud of yours was debunked long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice duck.
> 
> That wasn't the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge. Your fraud is still a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one who ducked the question.
Click to expand...


That fraud of yours has been debunked so many times, it’s unimaginable why you would try to perpetrate it again.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,
> 
> I'm having trouble following this!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians do not NEED to accommodate anyone inside their international borders.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians control no sovereign territory, except:
> 
> •  Area "A" - but not Areas "B" or "C"
> •  Gaza Strip​
> Mutual Recognition:
> 
> •  In 1993:  The PLO recognizes the right of the State of Israel to exist in peace and security.
> •  In 1993:  The Government of Israel has decided to recognize the PLO as the representative of the Palestinian people and commence negotiations with the PLO within the Middle East peace process.​
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What is the Inside (Permanent International Boundary)?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's unchanged international borders were determined by post WWI treaties.
> 
> You should know that.
Click to expand...



Yes. We agree. This is not the question.

The question is WHY the territory (by whatever name you want to call it) CAN'T be partitioned in the present or in the future  just as Czechoslovakia was.


----------



## theliq

Slyhunter said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,
> 
> Yes, the handbook does say that.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the title acquired through occupation to be final and valid under International Law, the presence and control of a State over the concerned territory must be effective.
> 
> 
> 
> (1)  Occupation
> 
> Occupation is an original mode of acquisition by a State of a title to a territory.  It implies the establishment of sovereignty over a territory not under the authority of any other State (_terra nullius_) whether newly discovered or abandoned by the State formerly in control (unlikely to occur).[15]
> 
> For the title acquired through occupation to be final and valid under International Law, the presence and control of a State over the concerned territory must be effective.[16]   Effectiveness requires on the part of the Claimant State two elements: an intention or will to act as sovereign, and the adequate exercise of sovereignty.  Intention may be inferred from all the facts, although sometimes it may be formally expressed in official notifications to other States.  Adequate exercise of sovereignty must be *peaceful*, real, and continuous.​
> Neither the British occupation nor the Israeli occupations have been peaceful.
> 
> These rules underline the basic concern of the law of occupation, which is to maintain the status quo ante (i.e. as it was before) in the occupied territory as far as is practically possible. This makes sense. The annexation of conquered territory is prohibited by international law.
> 
> https://www.icrc.org/eng/assets/files/other/law9_final.pdf​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *IF* the threshold of "peace" is never achieved, *THEN* there was never an end to hostilities.
> 
> Yes, it says "conquered."   The conflict between the Israeli Forces and the Jordanian Forces officially ended with the Peace Treaty of 1994.
> 
> _"Bearing in mind_ that in their Washington Declaration of 25th July, 1994, they declared the termination of the state of belligerency between them;
> 
> _Deciding_ to establish peace between them in accordance with this Treaty of Peace;"​
> The Eastern Boundary of Israel (relative to the West Bank) and the boundary Line shall follow the middle of the main course of the flow of the Jordan and Yarmouk Rivers.  The boundary line is shown on the 1:50,000 image maps (2 sheets Appendix II attached to the Annex). The list of geographic and Universal Transverse Mercator (UTM) coordinates of this boundary line shall be based on Israel Jordan Boundary Datum (IJBD 1994) and, when completed and agreed upon by both parties, this list of coordinates shall be binding and take precedence over the maps as to the location of the boundary line in the Dead Sea and the salt pans.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about the 1948 occupation.
> 
> BTW, it is difficult to consider conquest in relation with Egypt and Jordan since neither was at war with Palestine. Armistice lines were drawn through Palestine, effectively dividing into three areas of occupation. The UN talked about permanent peace in Palestine. Then they just went home and forgot what they said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did they have a government in 1948 or was it simply anarchy?
> They can't bitch since they didn't have a government of their own to protect themselves from being encroached.
Click to expand...

Moron....When so Ignorant of the Fact,why do Morons like you bother posting..theliq...thenonmuslimorjew


----------



## theliq

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ _P F Tinmore,_ et al,
> 
> I'm having trouble following this!
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians do not NEED to accommodate anyone inside their international borders.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians control no sovereign territory, except:
> 
> •  Area "A" - but not Areas "B" or "C"
> •  Gaza Strip​
> Mutual Recognition:
> 
> •  In 1993:  The PLO recognizes the right of the State of Israel to exist in peace and security.
> •  In 1993:  The Government of Israel has decided to recognize the PLO as the representative of the Palestinian people and commence negotiations with the PLO within the Middle East peace process.​
> *(QUESTION)*
> 
> What is the Inside (Permanent International Boundary)?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine's unchanged international borders were determined by post WWI treaties.
> 
> You should know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. We agree. This is not the question.
> 
> The question is WHY the territory (by whatever name you want to call it) CAN'T be partitioned in the present or in the future  just as Czechoslovakia was.
Click to expand...

Fair point but will Zionist Israel give back Land Misappropriated that is the Real Question,Shusha


----------



## Shusha

theliq said:


> Fair point but will Zionist Israel give back Land Misappropriated that is the Real Question,Shusha



This is irrelevant. If the solution is to partition the territory then the base assumption is that each peoples gets a portion of the land. Nothing else needs to be considered.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> It is not necessary to make a list, because on the intervention of the Arab League, no matter what else was true at the time, the Arabs initated a game changer.


Israeli bullshit, of course. Zionist gangs were attacking the Palestinians for 6 months before the Arab armies entered Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> the Treaty of Lausanne somehow created your Magical Kingdom of Pal’istan. It did not.


I never said it did.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→  P F Tinmore,

Oh, come now.



P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Treaty of Lausanne somehow created your Magical Kingdom of Pal’istan. It did not.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it did.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I can remember many many times where you have attempted to use the Treaty of Lausanne _(especially Article 30 on Nationality)_ as a justification for the claiming sovereignty.

I have seen you imply, many many times, that the Treaty of Lausanne somehow established international borders for the territory, formerly under the Mandate; specifically say "since 1924."

I have even seen you imply that the "Government of Palestine" had something to do with the Arab Palestinian established sovereignty.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​I must say, I like (our friend) "Hollie's" description of your entire argument:  "Magical Kingdom of Pal’istan"  It ranks right up there with "Disneyland."

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> I can remember many many times where you have attempted to use the Treaty of Lausanne _(especially Article 30 on Nationality)_ as a justification for the claiming sovereignty.
> 
> I have seen you imply, many many times, that the Treaty of Lausanne somehow established international borders for the territory, formerly under the Mandate; specifically say "since 1924."


You haven't been paying attention.

The international borders of the new states were defined by post war treaties. The Treaty of Lausanne merely released that territory to their respective new states.

The nationality provision was not unique to the Treaty of Lausanne but was a reiteration of international law where the inhabitants of the territory would become citizens of their respective new states.

The Treaty of Lausanne was merely the trigger allowing everything else to happen.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can remember many many times where you have attempted to use the Treaty of Lausanne _(especially Article 30 on Nationality)_ as a justification for the claiming sovereignty.
> 
> I have seen you imply, many many times, that the Treaty of Lausanne somehow established international borders for the territory, formerly under the Mandate; specifically say "since 1924."
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been paying attention.
> 
> The international borders of the new states were defined by post war treaties. The Treaty of Lausanne merely released that territory to their respective new states.
> 
> The nationality provision was not unique to the Treaty of Lausanne but was a reiteration of international law where the inhabitants of the territory would become citizens of their respective new states.
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne was merely the trigger allowing everything else to happen.
Click to expand...


That’s the same fraudulent, “....because I say so” claim you have made repeatedly, always unsupported and always debunked. 

It’s been pointed out repeatedly for you that the Treaty of Lausanne never mentions your invented “Magical Kingdom of Disney Pal’istan”. 

Do you assume that was just an accident, somebody forgot?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can remember many many times where you have attempted to use the Treaty of Lausanne _(especially Article 30 on Nationality)_ as a justification for the claiming sovereignty.
> 
> I have seen you imply, many many times, that the Treaty of Lausanne somehow established international borders for the territory, formerly under the Mandate; specifically say "since 1924."
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been paying attention.
> 
> The international borders of the new states were defined by post war treaties. The Treaty of Lausanne merely released that territory to their respective new states.
> 
> The nationality provision was not unique to the Treaty of Lausanne but was a reiteration of international law where the inhabitants of the territory would become citizens of their respective new states.
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne was merely the trigger allowing everything else to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s the same fraudulent, “....because I say so” claim you have made repeatedly, always unsupported and always debunked.
> 
> It’s been pointed out repeatedly for you that the Treaty of Lausanne never mentions your invented “Magical Kingdom of Disney Pal’istan”.
> 
> Do you assume that was just an accident, somebody forgot?
Click to expand...

None of the new states were mentioned.

Do you have a point?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> None of the new states were mentioned.
> 
> Do you have a point?



The point, as always, is that the Treaty of Lausanne did NOTHING to create any States.  And its rather silly of you to keep bringing it up as though it did.


----------



## AZGAL

*United Nations Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia *


*Page not found*

The requested page "/sites/www.unescwa.org/files/uploads/israeli-practices-palestinian-people-apartheid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf" could not be found.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can remember many many times where you have attempted to use the Treaty of Lausanne _(especially Article 30 on Nationality)_ as a justification for the claiming sovereignty.
> 
> I have seen you imply, many many times, that the Treaty of Lausanne somehow established international borders for the territory, formerly under the Mandate; specifically say "since 1924."
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been paying attention.
> 
> The international borders of the new states were defined by post war treaties. The Treaty of Lausanne merely released that territory to their respective new states.
> 
> The nationality provision was not unique to the Treaty of Lausanne but was a reiteration of international law where the inhabitants of the territory would become citizens of their respective new states.
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne was merely the trigger allowing everything else to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s the same fraudulent, “....because I say so” claim you have made repeatedly, always unsupported and always debunked.
> 
> It’s been pointed out repeatedly for you that the Treaty of Lausanne never mentions your invented “Magical Kingdom of Disney Pal’istan”.
> 
> Do you assume that was just an accident, somebody forgot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of the new states were mentioned.
> 
> Do you have a point?
Click to expand...


I’m guessing you don’t understand how ridiculously pointless you make yourself appear with your silly claims?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Yes, this observation is correct.  None of the states were mentioned.  It became a function of the Mandate System and the Allied Power under which the Mandate was administered.

I go back to the commentary in _Post #116 and 117 of (Palestine Today)_ wherein you drop back onto the Article 30 argument; and our friend "Shusha" corrects your mistake.



P F Tinmore said:


> None of the new states were mentioned.
> Do you have a point?


*(COMMENT)*

There is no reason for the Arab Palestinian to suggest that they belong to a particular regional class of people that is superior to the Jewish People, and that greater international community should grant dominate, control, and allow the Arab Palestinian to subjugate the Jewish People.  In fact, the Arab Palestinian consistently hold the position that the entire territorial landscape, once under the authority of the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) then transferred to the formerly civil administered under the British Mandate,  should have been given such control.

The Arab Palestinian, believing that the have the superior right to demand sovereign control over the entire territory _(formerly under the administration of the British Mandate)_.  Making this demand four months after the Jewish People declared independence.  The Arab Palestinian believe they (as the majority) had the right to subjugate the earlier established Right of Self-Determination exercised by the minority Jewish People in the creation of the Jewish State.  And the Arab Palestinian claiming the right to override the authority of the Allied Powers which had agreed to the establishment in Palestine _(within such boundaries as may be fixed by them)_ of a national home for the Jewish people,

*(THE POINT)*

Just where did the Arab Palestinian people get the notion that they can come-in "after the fact" and _(in both 1948 and 1967)_ and demand sovereignty over territory that was never under Arab Palestinian control?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of the new states were mentioned.
> 
> Do you have a point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point, as always, is that the Treaty of Lausanne did NOTHING to create any States.  And its rather silly of you to keep bringing it up as though it did.
Click to expand...

Your reading disability is not my fault.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Yes, this observation is correct.  None of the states were mentioned.  It became a function of the Mandate System and the Allied Power under which the Mandate was administered.
> 
> I go back to the commentary in _Post #116 and 117 of (Palestine Today)_ wherein you drop back onto the Article 30 argument; and our friend "Shusha" corrects your mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of the new states were mentioned.
> Do you have a point?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is no reason for the Arab Palestinian to suggest that they belong to a particular regional class of people that is superior to the Jewish People, and that greater international community should grant dominate, control, and allow the Arab Palestinian to subjugate the Jewish People.  In fact, the Arab Palestinian consistently hold the position that the entire territorial landscape, once under the authority of the Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) then transferred to the formerly civil administered under the British Mandate,  should have been given such control.
> 
> The Arab Palestinian, believing that the have the superior right to demand sovereign control over the entire territory _(formerly under the administration of the British Mandate)_.  Making this demand four months after the Jewish People declared independence.  The Arab Palestinian believe they (as the majority) had the right to subjugate the earlier established Right of Self-Determination exercised by the minority Jewish People in the creation of the Jewish State.  And the Arab Palestinian claiming the right to override the authority of the Allied Powers which had agreed to the establishment in Palestine _(within such boundaries as may be fixed by them)_ of a national home for the Jewish people,
> 
> *(THE POINT)*
> 
> Just where did the Arab Palestinian people get the notion that they can come-in "after the fact" and _(in both 1948 and 1967)_ and demand sovereignty over territory that was never under Arab Palestinian control?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Talk about reading disability.


----------



## P F Tinmore

AZGAL said:


> *United Nations Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia *
> *Page not found*
> 
> The requested page "/sites/www.unescwa.org/files/uploads/israeli-practices-palestinian-people-apartheid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf" could not be found.


UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *United Nations Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia *
> *Page not found*
> 
> The requested page "/sites/www.unescwa.org/files/uploads/israeli-practices-palestinian-people-apartheid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf" could not be found.
> 
> 
> 
> UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank
Click to expand...


You poor, angry Islamist. 

It’s not surprising that a collection of retrograde Islamic backwaters would use the “apartheid” slogan. Both you and your co-religionists are ignorant of the definition. 

Let’s take a look at which Islamist Hell-holes make up the collection of Islamist fascists collectively called ESCWA, shall we?

ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries:Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Libya, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> There is no reason for the Arab Palestinian to suggest that they belong to a particular regional class of people that is superior to the Jewish People, and that greater international community should grant dominate, control, and allow the Arab Palestinian to subjugate the Jewish People.


The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine. That gave them the same rights as any of the citizens of their countries anyplace.

The native Jews became citizens also without distinction.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason for the Arab Palestinian to suggest that they belong to a particular regional class of people that is superior to the Jewish People, and that greater international community should grant dominate, control, and allow the Arab Palestinian to subjugate the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine. That gave them the same rights as any of the citizens of their countries anyplace.
> 
> The native Jews became citizens also without distinction.
Click to expand...


So, all of those native Jews living in Gaza’istan became citizens of your invented _Magical Kingdom of Disney Pally’land_?

If the Islamics would simply convert to Judaism, allow right of return, problem solved.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> So, all of those native Jews living in Gaza’istan became citizens of your invented _Magical Kingdom of Disney Pally’land_?


They did but Israel upset their apple cart in 1948. The Palestinians had no problem with Jews living in Gaza.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *United Nations Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia *
> *Page not found*
> 
> The requested page "/sites/www.unescwa.org/files/uploads/israeli-practices-palestinian-people-apartheid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf" could not be found.
> 
> 
> 
> UN ESCWA report on Israeli apartheid | Palestine Liberation Organization | West Bank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor, angry Islamist.
> 
> It’s not surprising that a collection of retrograde Islamic backwaters would use the “apartheid” slogan. Both you and your co-religionists are ignorant of the definition.
> 
> Let’s take a look at which Islamist Hell-holes make up the collection of Islamist fascists collectively called ESCWA, shall we?
> 
> ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries:Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Libya, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen.
Click to expand...

The ESCWA report merely confirmed what people had been saying for decades. The report was not made by "Arabs." The report was  written by a Christian and a Jew. The report found that Israel has created a system of discrimination and domination over the Palestinian people wherever they may live. That is as obvious as the nose on your face.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, all of those native Jews living in Gaza’istan became citizens of your invented _Magical Kingdom of Disney Pally’land_?
> 
> 
> 
> They did but Israel upset their apple cart in 1948. The Palestinians had no problem with Jews living in Gaza.
Click to expand...


That was a poor attempt at trying to sidestep Islamist fascism. Arabs-Moslems have always had a problem with Jews. Jews are reviled in your Korans. 

I’m guessing you’re just incensed that the Jews threw off the shackles of the dhimmi status that was a fact of life under the Ottoman rule.


----------



## Hollie

I’m afraid your excuses are another fail.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, all of those native Jews living in Gaza’istan became citizens of your invented _Magical Kingdom of Disney Pally’land_?
> 
> 
> 
> They did but Israel upset their apple cart in 1948. The Palestinians had no problem with Jews living in Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a poor attempt at trying to sidestep Islamist fascism. Arabs-Moslems have always had a problem with Jews. Jews are reviled in your Korans.
> 
> I’m guessing you’re just incensed that the Jews threw off the shackles of the dhimmi status that was a fact of life under the Ottoman rule.
Click to expand...

The dhimmi status has been gone since the middle of the 19th century and no Palestinian has ever mentioned bringing it back. You are the only person ever mentioning it.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, all of those native Jews living in Gaza’istan became citizens of your invented _Magical Kingdom of Disney Pally’land_?
> 
> 
> 
> They did but Israel upset their apple cart in 1948. The Palestinians had no problem with Jews living in Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a poor attempt at trying to sidestep Islamist fascism. Arabs-Moslems have always had a problem with Jews. Jews are reviled in your Korans.
> 
> I’m guessing you’re just incensed that the Jews threw off the shackles of the dhimmi status that was a fact of life under the Ottoman rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dhimmi status has been gone since the middle of the 19th century and no Palestinian has ever mentioned bringing it back. You are the only person ever mentioning it.
Click to expand...


Yes, the inability of the Islamic fascists to impose the dhimmi status was a result of the collapse of the Ottoman Empire. We do, however, continue to see the results of Islamist fascism across the Islamist Middle East (and in the mini-caliphates of Gaza’istan and Fatah’istan) with the expulsion of non- Islamics. 

It’s quite the inversion of reality to see you Islamics whine about your phony “apartheid” claims when Islamic fascism is so clearly demonstrated across the Islamist world.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, all of those native Jews living in Gaza’istan became citizens of your invented _Magical Kingdom of Disney Pally’land_?
> 
> 
> 
> They did but Israel upset their apple cart in 1948. The Palestinians had no problem with Jews living in Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a poor attempt at trying to sidestep Islamist fascism. Arabs-Moslems have always had a problem with Jews. Jews are reviled in your Korans.
> 
> I’m guessing you’re just incensed that the Jews threw off the shackles of the dhimmi status that was a fact of life under the Ottoman rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dhimmi status has been gone since the middle of the 19th century and no Palestinian has ever mentioned bringing it back. You are the only person ever mentioning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the inability of the Islamic fascists to impose the dhimmi status was a result of the collapse of the Ottoman Empire. We do, however, continue to see the results of Islamist fascism across the Islamist Middle East (and in the mini-caliphates of Gaza’istan and Fatah’istan) with the expulsion of non- Islamics.
> 
> It’s quite the inversion of reality to see you Islamics whine about your phony “apartheid” claims when Islamic fascism is so clearly demonstrated across the Islamist world.
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> Yes, the inability of the Islamic fascists to impose the dhimmi status was a result of the collapse of the Ottoman Empire.


Again not true. The Ottoman Empire eliminated the dhimmi status 50 years before its demise.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, all of those native Jews living in Gaza’istan became citizens of your invented _Magical Kingdom of Disney Pally’land_?
> 
> 
> 
> They did but Israel upset their apple cart in 1948. The Palestinians had no problem with Jews living in Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a poor attempt at trying to sidestep Islamist fascism. Arabs-Moslems have always had a problem with Jews. Jews are reviled in your Korans.
> 
> I’m guessing you’re just incensed that the Jews threw off the shackles of the dhimmi status that was a fact of life under the Ottoman rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dhimmi status has been gone since the middle of the 19th century and no Palestinian has ever mentioned bringing it back. You are the only person ever mentioning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the inability of the Islamic fascists to impose the dhimmi status was a result of the collapse of the Ottoman Empire. We do, however, continue to see the results of Islamist fascism across the Islamist Middle East (and in the mini-caliphates of Gaza’istan and Fatah’istan) with the expulsion of non- Islamics.
> 
> It’s quite the inversion of reality to see you Islamics whine about your phony “apartheid” claims when Islamic fascism is so clearly demonstrated across the Islamist world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the inability of the Islamic fascists to impose the dhimmi status was a result of the collapse of the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again not true. The Ottoman Empire eliminated the dhimmi status 50 years before its demise.
Click to expand...


As far as I know djhimma was only one of the special Jews taxes in the empire.
One of the causes for the Arab rebellion against Egyptians was that they were made to pay the same taxes as Christians and Jews.

Ereikat family main business at that time was "giving protection" to Christian pilgrims on the road..and You know how it goes for those who don't pay "protection".


----------



## eagle1462010

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comparison between the Israeli Forces and the Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters of Arab Palestinians is no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel is trying to steal all of Palestine and get rid of the Palestinians while the Palestinians are trying to defend themselves. There is no contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are not trying to defend themselves -- as they are not under attack.
> 
> What they are trying to do is gain sovereign control of territory over which they have no sovereignty and have never had any sovereignty, based on the idea that the territory is "theirs" and they have sole rights to self-determination there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are under attack every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so.  Those living peaceful lives are living peaceful lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinians have been attacked in their own villages since before 1948 and those attacks continue today. Who are they attacking while sitting at home?
Click to expand...


Area was a battleground of wwi................both sides evacuated the area of concern...............it was the end of the Ottoman Empire.........Turkey LOST........

None of these countries EVEN EXISTED UNTIL AFTER WWI.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, all of those native Jews living in Gaza’istan became citizens of your invented _Magical Kingdom of Disney Pally’land_?
> 
> 
> 
> They did but Israel upset their apple cart in 1948. The Palestinians had no problem with Jews living in Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a poor attempt at trying to sidestep Islamist fascism. Arabs-Moslems have always had a problem with Jews. Jews are reviled in your Korans.
> 
> I’m guessing you’re just incensed that the Jews threw off the shackles of the dhimmi status that was a fact of life under the Ottoman rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dhimmi status has been gone since the middle of the 19th century and no Palestinian has ever mentioned bringing it back. You are the only person ever mentioning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the inability of the Islamic fascists to impose the dhimmi status was a result of the collapse of the Ottoman Empire. We do, however, continue to see the results of Islamist fascism across the Islamist Middle East (and in the mini-caliphates of Gaza’istan and Fatah’istan) with the expulsion of non- Islamics.
> 
> It’s quite the inversion of reality to see you Islamics whine about your phony “apartheid” claims when Islamic fascism is so clearly demonstrated across the Islamist world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the inability of the Islamic fascists to impose the dhimmi status was a result of the collapse of the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again not true. The Ottoman Empire eliminated the dhimmi status 50 years before its demise.
Click to expand...


Again, the Ottoman Empire collapsed long before it’s dissolution in 1922. There was simply no method whereby Islamics could enforce their fascist policy of dhimmitude.

Islamic fascists in places such as your Islamist paradise of Gaza’istan resolve that issue by simply expelling the non-Islamics.


----------



## eagle1462010

Armenian Genocide of 1915: An Overview - New York Times

*Armenian Genocide of 1915: An Overview*
By JOHN KIFNER
On the eve of World War I, there were two million Armenians in the declining Ottoman Empire. By 1922, there were fewer than 400,000. The others — some 1.5 million — were killed in what historians consider a genocide.

As David Fromkin put it in his widely praised history of World War I and its aftermath, “A Peace to End All Peace”: “Rape and beating were commonplace. Those who were not killed at once were driven through mountains and deserts without food, drink or shelter. Hundreds of thousands of Armenians eventually succumbed or were killed .”


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## harmonica

the Palestinians should thank their lucky stars Israel has not shoved them into the sea for all the murderous/etc crap the Pals have done


----------



## eagle1462010

Some groups of people on this earth CHOOSE TO BE ON THE WRONG SIDE OF HISTORY...................

BLAME OTHERS FOR THE SAME SHIT THEY DO.................

Others NOT SO MUCH................These others don't give a damn about those on the wrong side of History complaints............Only that if you TRY YOUR BS AGAIN............we WILL BE ON YOUR DOOR STEP AND DO THE SAME THING THE WORLD DID TO THE OTTOMANS.....

Have a Nice Day.


----------



## P F Tinmore

eagle1462010 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel is trying to steal all of Palestine and get rid of the Palestinians while the Palestinians are trying to defend themselves. There is no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are not trying to defend themselves -- as they are not under attack.
> 
> What they are trying to do is gain sovereign control of territory over which they have no sovereignty and have never had any sovereignty, based on the idea that the territory is "theirs" and they have sole rights to self-determination there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are under attack every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so.  Those living peaceful lives are living peaceful lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinians have been attacked in their own villages since before 1948 and those attacks continue today. Who are they attacking while sitting at home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Area was a battleground of wwi................both sides evacuated the area of concern...............it was the end of the Ottoman Empire.........Turkey LOST........
> 
> None of these countries EVEN EXISTED UNTIL AFTER WWI.
Click to expand...

Cool music.


----------



## eagle1462010

P F Tinmore said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are not trying to defend themselves -- as they are not under attack.
> 
> What they are trying to do is gain sovereign control of territory over which they have no sovereignty and have never had any sovereignty, based on the idea that the territory is "theirs" and they have sole rights to self-determination there.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are under attack every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so.  Those living peaceful lives are living peaceful lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinians have been attacked in their own villages since before 1948 and those attacks continue today. Who are they attacking while sitting at home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Area was a battleground of wwi................both sides evacuated the area of concern...............it was the end of the Ottoman Empire.........Turkey LOST........
> 
> None of these countries EVEN EXISTED UNTIL AFTER WWI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool music.
Click to expand...

Absolutely....................


----------



## harmonica

gee--the Palestinians have and continue to attack/murder/etc Israel and innocent Israeli civilians
and you want Israel to treat the Pals like friends??!!??


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Slyhunter

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason for the Arab Palestinian to suggest that they belong to a particular regional class of people that is superior to the Jewish People, and that greater international community should grant dominate, control, and allow the Arab Palestinian to subjugate the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine. That gave them the same rights as any of the citizens of their countries anyplace.
> 
> The native Jews became citizens also without distinction.
Click to expand...

To be citizens there have to be a government to be citizens of. Since there was no Government of Palestine there could be no citizens. Now having wild Indians, Mongolians, Tribesman, or whatever they want to call themselves, does not equate to being citizens of a given area. The old, and obsolete, die and get out of the way of more civilized societies so the civilized societies can thrive.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Slyhunter said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason for the Arab Palestinian to suggest that they belong to a particular regional class of people that is superior to the Jewish People, and that greater international community should grant dominate, control, and allow the Arab Palestinian to subjugate the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine. That gave them the same rights as any of the citizens of their countries anyplace.
> 
> The native Jews became citizens also without distinction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be citizens there have to be a government to be citizens of. Since there was no Government of Palestine there could be no citizens. Now having wild Indians, Mongolians, Tribesman, or whatever they want to call themselves, does not equate to being citizens of a given area. The old, and obsolete, die and get out of the way of more civilized societies so the civilized societies can thrive.
Click to expand...

The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:

“Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens.”​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason for the Arab Palestinian to suggest that they belong to a particular regional class of people that is superior to the Jewish People, and that greater international community should grant dominate, control, and allow the Arab Palestinian to subjugate the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine. That gave them the same rights as any of the citizens of their countries anyplace.
> 
> The native Jews became citizens also without distinction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be citizens there have to be a government to be citizens of. Since there was no Government of Palestine there could be no citizens. Now having wild Indians, Mongolians, Tribesman, or whatever they want to call themselves, does not equate to being citizens of a given area. The old, and obsolete, die and get out of the way of more civilized societies so the civilized societies can thrive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens.”​
Click to expand...


Wtong thread, Chuckles. That is the same debunked cut and paste you dump into most threads. 

You do realize there is a thread specifically dedicated to your whining, right?


----------



## Slyhunter

P F Tinmore said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason for the Arab Palestinian to suggest that they belong to a particular regional class of people that is superior to the Jewish People, and that greater international community should grant dominate, control, and allow the Arab Palestinian to subjugate the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine. That gave them the same rights as any of the citizens of their countries anyplace.
> 
> The native Jews became citizens also without distinction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be citizens there have to be a government to be citizens of. Since there was no Government of Palestine there could be no citizens. Now having wild Indians, Mongolians, Tribesman, or whatever they want to call themselves, does not equate to being citizens of a given area. The old, and obsolete, die and get out of the way of more civilized societies so the civilized societies can thrive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:
> 
> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens.”​
Click to expand...

Sorry doesn't work that way. 
To be a country, you have to own it, to own it you need an army and a coin.


----------



## Shusha

Slyhunter said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason for the Arab Palestinian to suggest that they belong to a particular regional class of people that is superior to the Jewish People, and that greater international community should grant dominate, control, and allow the Arab Palestinian to subjugate the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine. That gave them the same rights as any of the citizens of their countries anyplace.
> 
> The native Jews became citizens also without distinction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be citizens there have to be a government to be citizens of. Since there was no Government of Palestine there could be no citizens. Now having wild Indians, Mongolians, Tribesman, or whatever they want to call themselves, does not equate to being citizens of a given area. The old, and obsolete, die and get out of the way of more civilized societies so the civilized societies can thrive.
Click to expand...



For what its worth, I think Tinmore is right about this.  All of the people normally resident in the territory as well as all of the immigrating Jewish people SHOULD have become citizens of Palestine (Jewish National Home, now called Israel).  

What he conveniently leaves out is the reason why they didn't -- Arab hostility.  A civil war broke out between the Jewish citizens and the Arab citizens, followed immediately by an illegal attack by foreign States against the sovereignty of Palestine (Israel).


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Again not true. The Ottoman Empire eliminated the dhimmi status 50 years before its demise.



Its easily apparent that the concept of dhimmi status, particularly for Jews, is alive and well in much of the Arab world.  Not the least evidence is the utter rejection of the Jewish people to the same rights to self-determination as all other peoples.  The rejection of Jewish history.  The rejection of Jewish prayer and worship at Jewish holy sites.  Etc, etc, etc.  

The concept is the exclusion of the Jewish people (and others) from the rights enjoyed by the Muslim people.  This is still a widely held belief in Arab "Palestine".


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

For more than a century it has been understood that it is the right of "ALL" people to determine their own future.  That future includes the political status and independence. 



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason for the Arab Palestinian to suggest that they belong to a particular regional class of people that is superior to the Jewish People, and that greater international community should grant dominate, control, and allow the Arab Palestinian to subjugate the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine. That gave them the same rights as any of the citizens of their countries anyplace.
> 
> The native Jews became citizens also without distinction.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Arab Palestinians and the Jewish immigrants where all granted citizenship under the same authority. 

The territory was not sovereign to either group (Arab or Jewish); but former Ottoman Territory.  Renounced by the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic - the treaty stipulated that the future of these territories to be settled by the parties concerned.  While many believe that by virtue of cultural/ethnic tenure to the territory, the Arab Palestinians had some special privileged to the land; and the subjugation and control over the Jewish Minority _(Oppression of the Minority)_.

Almost immediately, the territory east of the Jordan River became dedicated to the Hashemites _[in the blood relation to Prophet Muhammad (PBUH)]_ as an Emirate _(semi-autonomous)_.

There is no question that the Rights to Sovereignty and Independence.  But the Rights of the Arab do not take precedence over the rights of the Jewish People who's immigration was predicated on the 1920 determination by the Allied Powers, having agreed, should move forward with the establishment in Palestine of a Jewish National Home → "for the Jewish people."

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> For more than a century it has been understood that it is the right of "ALL" people to determine their own future.  That future includes the political status and independence.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason for the Arab Palestinian to suggest that they belong to a particular regional class of people that is superior to the Jewish People, and that greater international community should grant dominate, control, and allow the Arab Palestinian to subjugate the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine. That gave them the same rights as any of the citizens of their countries anyplace.
> 
> The native Jews became citizens also without distinction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians and the Jewish immigrants where all granted citizenship under the same authority.
> 
> The territory was not sovereign to either group (Arab or Jewish); but former Ottoman Territory.  Renounced by the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic - the treaty stipulated that the future of these territories to be settled by the parties concerned.  While many believe that by virtue of cultural/ethnic tenure to the territory, the Arab Palestinians had some special privileged to the land; and the subjugation and control over the Jewish Minority _(Oppression of the Minority)_.
> 
> Almost immediately, the territory east of the Jordan River became dedicated to the Hashemites _[in the blood relation to Prophet Muhammad (PBUH)]_ as an Emirate _(semi-autonomous)_.
> 
> There is no question that the Rights to Sovereignty and Independence.  But the Rights of the Arab do not take precedence over the rights of the Jewish People who's immigration was predicated on the 1920 determination by the Allied Powers, having agreed, should move forward with the establishment in Palestine of a Jewish National Home → "for the Jewish people."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You are forgetting that the Immigration policy was imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun against the wishes of the people. This was a violation of the Palestinian's right to self determination without external interference.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> This was a violation of the Palestinian's right to self determination without external interference.



The Jewish people ARE "Palestinians" and have just as much right to self-determination as the Arab Palestinians do.  Without external interference -- you know, like foreign Arab armies.  Jordanian waqfs.  Stuff like that.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> For more than a century it has been understood that it is the right of "ALL" people to determine their own future.  That future includes the political status and independence.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason for the Arab Palestinian to suggest that they belong to a particular regional class of people that is superior to the Jewish People, and that greater international community should grant dominate, control, and allow the Arab Palestinian to subjugate the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine. That gave them the same rights as any of the citizens of their countries anyplace.
> 
> The native Jews became citizens also without distinction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians and the Jewish immigrants where all granted citizenship under the same authority.
> 
> The territory was not sovereign to either group (Arab or Jewish); but former Ottoman Territory.  Renounced by the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic - the treaty stipulated that the future of these territories to be settled by the parties concerned.  While many believe that by virtue of cultural/ethnic tenure to the territory, the Arab Palestinians had some special privileged to the land; and the subjugation and control over the Jewish Minority _(Oppression of the Minority)_.
> 
> Almost immediately, the territory east of the Jordan River became dedicated to the Hashemites _[in the blood relation to Prophet Muhammad (PBUH)]_ as an Emirate _(semi-autonomous)_.
> 
> There is no question that the Rights to Sovereignty and Independence.  But the Rights of the Arab do not take precedence over the rights of the Jewish People who's immigration was predicated on the 1920 determination by the Allied Powers, having agreed, should move forward with the establishment in Palestine of a Jewish National Home → "for the Jewish people."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting that the Immigration policy was imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun against the wishes of the people. This was a violation of the Palestinian's right to self determination without external interference.
Click to expand...


You are not understanding that the Arabs-Moslems never even managed to take preliminary steps toward the most basic elements of self-determination and sovereignty.

I’m seeing your endless accusations aimed at Jews to explain every selfinflicted error, pratfall and bad decision made by Arabs-Moslems.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> For more than a century it has been understood that it is the right of "ALL" people to determine their own future.  That future includes the political status and independence.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason for the Arab Palestinian to suggest that they belong to a particular regional class of people that is superior to the Jewish People, and that greater international community should grant dominate, control, and allow the Arab Palestinian to subjugate the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine. That gave them the same rights as any of the citizens of their countries anyplace.
> 
> The native Jews became citizens also without distinction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians and the Jewish immigrants where all granted citizenship under the same authority.
> 
> The territory was not sovereign to either group (Arab or Jewish); but former Ottoman Territory.  Renounced by the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic - the treaty stipulated that the future of these territories to be settled by the parties concerned.  While many believe that by virtue of cultural/ethnic tenure to the territory, the Arab Palestinians had some special privileged to the land; and the subjugation and control over the Jewish Minority _(Oppression of the Minority)_.
> 
> Almost immediately, the territory east of the Jordan River became dedicated to the Hashemites _[in the blood relation to Prophet Muhammad (PBUH)]_ as an Emirate _(semi-autonomous)_.
> 
> There is no question that the Rights to Sovereignty and Independence.  But the Rights of the Arab do not take precedence over the rights of the Jewish People who's immigration was predicated on the 1920 determination by the Allied Powers, having agreed, should move forward with the establishment in Palestine of a Jewish National Home → "for the Jewish people."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting that the Immigration policy was imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun against the wishes of the people. This was a violation of the Palestinian's right to self determination without external interference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not understanding that the Arabs-Moslems never even managed to take preliminary steps toward the most basic elements of self-determination and sovereignty.
> 
> I’m seeing your endless accusations aimed at Jews to explain every selfinflicted error, pratfall and bad decision made by Arabs-Moslems.
Click to expand...

Not true. Every attempt the Palestinians made toward self determination was crushed by Britain's military.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> For more than a century it has been understood that it is the right of "ALL" people to determine their own future.  That future includes the political status and independence.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason for the Arab Palestinian to suggest that they belong to a particular regional class of people that is superior to the Jewish People, and that greater international community should grant dominate, control, and allow the Arab Palestinian to subjugate the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine. That gave them the same rights as any of the citizens of their countries anyplace.
> 
> The native Jews became citizens also without distinction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians and the Jewish immigrants where all granted citizenship under the same authority.
> 
> The territory was not sovereign to either group (Arab or Jewish); but former Ottoman Territory.  Renounced by the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic - the treaty stipulated that the future of these territories to be settled by the parties concerned.  While many believe that by virtue of cultural/ethnic tenure to the territory, the Arab Palestinians had some special privileged to the land; and the subjugation and control over the Jewish Minority _(Oppression of the Minority)_.
> 
> Almost immediately, the territory east of the Jordan River became dedicated to the Hashemites _[in the blood relation to Prophet Muhammad (PBUH)]_ as an Emirate _(semi-autonomous)_.
> 
> There is no question that the Rights to Sovereignty and Independence.  But the Rights of the Arab do not take precedence over the rights of the Jewish People who's immigration was predicated on the 1920 determination by the Allied Powers, having agreed, should move forward with the establishment in Palestine of a Jewish National Home → "for the Jewish people."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting that the Immigration policy was imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun against the wishes of the people. This was a violation of the Palestinian's right to self determination without external interference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not understanding that the Arabs-Moslems never even managed to take preliminary steps toward the most basic elements of self-determination and sovereignty.
> 
> I’m seeing your endless accusations aimed at Jews to explain every selfinflicted error, pratfall and bad decision made by Arabs-Moslems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Every attempt the Palestinians made toward self determination was crushed by Britain's military.
Click to expand...


Nonsense. Yet again, you retreat to conspiracy theory and cheap excuses for the failure of Arabs-Moslems to make meaningful strides toward independence and self-gevernance.


----------



## theliq

RoccoR said:


> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> For more than a century it has been understood that it is the right of "ALL" people to determine their own future.  That future includes the political status and independence.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason for the Arab Palestinian to suggest that they belong to a particular regional class of people that is superior to the Jewish People, and that greater international community should grant dominate, control, and allow the Arab Palestinian to subjugate the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine. That gave them the same rights as any of the citizens of their countries anyplace.
> 
> The native Jews became citizens also without distinction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians and the Jewish immigrants where all granted citizenship under the same authority.
> 
> The territory was not sovereign to either group (Arab or Jewish); but former Ottoman Territory.  Renounced by the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic - the treaty stipulated that the future of these territories to be settled by the parties concerned.  While many believe that by virtue of cultural/ethnic tenure to the territory, the Arab Palestinians had some special privileged to the land; and the subjugation and control over the Jewish Minority _(Oppression of the Minority)_.
> 
> Almost immediately, the territory east of the Jordan River became dedicated to the Hashemites _[in the blood relation to Prophet Muhammad (PBUH)]_ as an Emirate _(semi-autonomous)_.
> 
> There is no question that the Rights to Sovereignty and Independence.  But the Rights of the Arab do not take precedence over the rights of the Jewish People who's immigration was predicated on the 1920 determination by the Allied Powers, having agreed, should move forward with the establishment in Palestine of a Jewish National Home → "for the Jewish people."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

But NOT FOR ILLEGAL ZIONIST TRASH "R" you ease the Illegals in as if they have rights...they were all Synthetics who adhered to the Zionist Cult.....Not Real Jews at all......Israel is Full of NON-JEWS who have NO right to be there..st


----------



## RoccoR

BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Well, I think that your three points must be reviewed in the proper light.



P F Tinmore said:


> You are forgetting that the Immigration policy was imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun against the wishes of the people.


*(COMMENT)*

✪  Turkey renounced all rights, title and sovereignty to the territories we discuss; with the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.  It was territory that transitioned from the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic to the complete administration of the Allied Power.  The Allied Powers were responsible for all liabilities, the establishment of an identity system/passports, banking rules, public utility and transport systems, and election protocols.  Not only did the Arab Palestinians not take responsibility for any of this critical institutions; but refused to join in the establishment of self-governing institutions.

✪  Immigration Policy was established by the Allied Power having been assigned the Mandate; which handled the functions of the Government because the Arab Palestinians declined to participate three time by 1923.



P F Tinmore said:


> This was a violation of the Palestinian's right to self-determination without external interference.


*(COMMENT)*

✪  The words "external interference" are not really found in the UN Charter; but are stated implied restriction deduced from the Charter by the Declaration of Principles (DOP) of International Law Concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States (alla 1970).  While it is quite an open concern today in the 21st Century, it was not of critical importance in the era of the Mandate for Palestine.  You challenge the entire path of the complaint when you try and use mix 21st Century Political Considerations and Diplomatic Concerns with early 20th Century with 1648 Westphalia Treaty rules.


•  Cold War II: Spy Agency Sounds Alarm at *Foreign-Interference* Levels •
Espionage and *foreign interference* are occurring at greater levels now than at the height of the Cold War, a top intelligence official warned Australian lawmakers, as concerns grow among the U.S. and …
Wall Street Journal11d

•  Australia amends proposed *foreign interference* law to offer protections for journalists: minister  •
SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia will amend its proposed new laws designed to prevent further meddling …
Reuters4d

•  Anti-China dossier highlights target of Australian “*foreign interference*” bills  •
Among the submissions to the parliamentary committee reviewing the Australian government’s unprecedented “*foreign interference*” bills—most of which are critical of the anti-democratic features of the proposed laws—one submission stands out.
World Socialist Web Site1d​
There is really very little in the direct denial of Arab Palestinian Self-Determination.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→  theliq,  et al,

I'm not sure I understand what this means.



theliq said:


> But NOT FOR ILLEGAL ZIONIST TRASH "R" you ease the Illegals in as if they have rights...they were all Synthetics who adhered to the Zionist Cult.....Not Real Jews at all......Israel is Full of NON-JEWS who have NO right to be there..st


*(COMMENT)*

[Article 2(7)]  Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter.

Israel has the right to administer it laws; and immigration policy.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Not only did the Arab Palestinians not take responsibility for any of this critical institutions; but refused to join in the establishment of self-governing institutions.


The Palestinians were required to sign onto the settler colonial project before they were allowed to participate.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> It was territory that transitioned from the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic to the complete administration of the Allied Power.


Administration not ownership. Administrators do not have 100% free hand. They must follow rules like not violating the rights of the people.


----------



## theliq

RoccoR said:


> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  theliq,  et al,
> 
> I'm not sure I understand what this means.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> But NOT FOR ILLEGAL ZIONIST TRASH "R" you ease the Illegals in as if they have rights...they were all Synthetics who adhered to the Zionist Cult.....Not Real Jews at all......Israel is Full of NON-JEWS who have NO right to be there..st
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> [Article 2(7)]  Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter.
> 
> Israel has the right to administer it laws; and immigration policy.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I am/was talking pre 1948 R.They NEVER had any Authority at all,what are you saying,that they did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..st


----------



## theliq

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> For more than a century it has been understood that it is the right of "ALL" people to determine their own future.  That future includes the political status and independence.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason for the Arab Palestinian to suggest that they belong to a particular regional class of people that is superior to the Jewish People, and that greater international community should grant dominate, control, and allow the Arab Palestinian to subjugate the Jewish People.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were citizens of Palestine. That gave them the same rights as any of the citizens of their countries anyplace.
> 
> The native Jews became citizens also without distinction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinians and the Jewish immigrants where all granted citizenship under the same authority.
> 
> The territory was not sovereign to either group (Arab or Jewish); but former Ottoman Territory.  Renounced by the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic - the treaty stipulated that the future of these territories to be settled by the parties concerned.  While many believe that by virtue of cultural/ethnic tenure to the territory, the Arab Palestinians had some special privileged to the land; and the subjugation and control over the Jewish Minority _(Oppression of the Minority)_.
> 
> Almost immediately, the territory east of the Jordan River became dedicated to the Hashemites _[in the blood relation to Prophet Muhammad (PBUH)]_ as an Emirate _(semi-autonomous)_.
> 
> There is no question that the Rights to Sovereignty and Independence.  But the Rights of the Arab do not take precedence over the rights of the Jewish People who's immigration was predicated on the 1920 determination by the Allied Powers, having agreed, should move forward with the establishment in Palestine of a Jewish National Home → "for the Jewish people."
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting that the Immigration policy was imposed on Palestine at the point of a gun against the wishes of the people. This was a violation of the Palestinian's right to self determination without external interference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not understanding that the Arabs-Moslems never even managed to take preliminary steps toward the most basic elements of self-determination and sovereignty.
> 
> I’m seeing your endless accusations aimed at Jews to explain every selfinflicted error, pratfall and bad decision made by Arabs-Moslems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Every attempt the Palestinians made toward self determination was crushed by Britain's military.
Click to expand...

The British Military Administration at the time was run by a Zionist...FACT...st


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

There are 13 Arabs in the Israeli Knesset.  No apartheid.


----------



## theliq

Ria_Longhorn said:


> There are 13 Arabs in the Israeli Knesset.  No apartheid.


Huh.....It depends on your Version of Apartheid BUT Apartheid it is...What is it with you Zionist Terrorists that you think BLACK IS WHITE?????? or PINK IS BLUE


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

theliq said:


> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 13 Arabs in the Israeli Knesset.  No apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh.....It depends on your Version of Apartheid BUT Apartheid it is
Click to expand...


What are you doing to divide the land equitably with the Aborigines?


----------



## theliq

Ria_Longhorn said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 13 Arabs in the Israeli Knesset.  No apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh.....It depends on your Version of Apartheid BUT Apartheid it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you doing to divide the land equitably with the Aborigines?
Click to expand...

If you knew anything about Australia you would know...Quite A Lot....HOW IS PALESTINE thesedays.....still drenched in Palestinian BLOOD....F OFF YOU IDIOT ZIONIST SYNTHETIC TERRORIST


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

theliq said:


> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 13 Arabs in the Israeli Knesset.  No apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh.....It depends on your Version of Apartheid BUT Apartheid it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you doing to divide the land equitably with the Aborigines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you knew anything about Australia you would know...Quite A Lot....HOW IS PALESTINE thesedays.....still drenched in Palestinian BLOOD....F OFF YOU IDIOT ZIONIST SYNTHETIC TERRORIST
Click to expand...


Let's debate and see who's the idiot -- you in?


----------



## theliq

Ria_Longhorn said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 13 Arabs in the Israeli Knesset.  No apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh.....It depends on your Version of Apartheid BUT Apartheid it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you doing to divide the land equitably with the Aborigines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you knew anything about Australia you would know...Quite A Lot....HOW IS PALESTINE thesedays.....still drenched in Palestinian BLOOD....F OFF YOU IDIOT ZIONIST SYNTHETIC TERRORIST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's debate and see who's the idiot -- you in?
Click to expand...

Fcuk Yes.....Now to keep you going until the next combat.....just to REMIND YOU OF THE INNOCENT PALESTINIAN BLOOD... ZIONIST TRASH ARE UP TO THEIR TERORIST NECKS IN....IE YOU


PLAY LOUDLY,YOU BOASTING PHARISEE,YOU'LL NEVER CONQUER ME


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

You cannot have it both ways...



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab Palestinians not take responsibility for any of this critical institutions; but refused to join in the establishment of self-governing institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were required to sign onto the settler colonial project before they were allowed to participate.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Palestinians cannot complain that they had no control over immigration policy _(or any other aspect of governance)_ if they failed to adapt to Article 22 LON Covenant.  _("that the tutelage of such peoples should be entrusted to advanced nations who by reason of their resources,")_

There is no question that at every major decision point for the Arab Palestinians, they shot themselves in the foot; and continue to do so in the vain hope that they will be able to recover what they lost through ineptitude.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Well......  This is not exactly true; or rather a conflicted truth.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was territory that transitioned from the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic to the complete administration of the Allied Power.
> 
> 
> 
> Administration not ownership. Administrators do not have 100% free hand. They must follow rules like not violating the rights of the people.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Mandate granted the Mandatory full powers of legislation _(law making)_ and of administration _(governmental control)_, within the terms of the mandate.

Decisions, outside the terms of the Mandate, was subject to pre-approval by the Council of the League.

In 1922, the only rights under international scrutiny were the _"*civil* and *religious* rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion."_

Within the membership of the League _(alla 1919)_, the general understanding of what was meant by "civil and religious rights;"  and were not codified.  In the post-War years immediately followed by the The Treaty of Versailles Treaty and The Treaty of Lausanne (1923), there was no consensus regarding the accepted principles of human rights, while discussed in bits and pieces even in a time before the American and British conflict (1812), lengthy discussions - even after WWII - failed to achieve the status of International Law in the Universal Declarations of Human Rights (1945).  Even the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) did not enter into force until 1976.  So, one must ask what (specifically) is meant by "rules like not violating the rights of the people."

••  What constitutes a "right?"
••  What constitutes a violation of that "right?"​
Much of what the Arab Palestinians claim as a right or a violation either did not exist • or • were not defined until the mid-1970's; well after the Arab surprise attack of the Yom Kipper War.  And more than a decade before the Declaration of Independence (1988) by the PLO.  And in 1988, the Arab Palestinians/PLO did not have sovereign or effective control over any territory.  And no one interfered with the PLO Declaration.  

Today, the 1948 Israeli War of Independence is over.  The War with Egypt ended in 1979, and the War with the Jordanians ended in 1994.  Between these two treaties, without prejudice to the status of the Arab Palestinians, the Armistice Lines around the West Bank collapsed into the Jordan River and Dead Sea; and the Armistice Lines around the Gaza Strip collapsed into the Egyptian Border.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Ria_Longhorn said:


> There are 13 Arabs in the Israeli Knesset.  No apartheid.


How many times have they proposed legislation that became law?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You cannot have it both ways...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab Palestinians not take responsibility for any of this critical institutions; but refused to join in the establishment of self-governing institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were required to sign onto the settler colonial project before they were allowed to participate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Palestinians cannot complain that they had no control over immigration policy _(or any other aspect of governance)_ if they failed to adapt to Article 22 LON Covenant.  _("that the tutelage of such peoples should be entrusted to advanced nations who by reason of their resources,")_
> 
> There is no question that at every major decision point for the Arab Palestinians, they shot themselves in the foot; and continue to do so in the vain hope that they will be able to recover what they lost through ineptitude.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

It was the British that did not follow Article 22 of the LoN Covenant. That is why after three decades of the Mandate, Britain failed to create a representative government.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You cannot have it both ways...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab Palestinians not take responsibility for any of this critical institutions; but refused to join in the establishment of self-governing institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were required to sign onto the settler colonial project before they were allowed to participate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Palestinians cannot complain that they had no control over immigration policy _(or any other aspect of governance)_ if they failed to adapt to Article 22 LON Covenant.  _("that the tutelage of such peoples should be entrusted to advanced nations who by reason of their resources,")_
> 
> There is no question that at every major decision point for the Arab Palestinians, they shot themselves in the foot; and continue to do so in the vain hope that they will be able to recover what they lost through ineptitude.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the British that did not follow Article 22 of the LoN Covenant. That is why after three decades of the Mandate, Britain failed to create a representative government.
Click to expand...

Britain was never tasked with creating an Islamist representative government. 

That failure falls squarely on the ineptitude and incompetence of Arabs-.Moslems.

You continue to represent the failures of Arabs-Moslems as tbough those failures are anyone's but Arabs-Moslems.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Well......  This is not exactly true; or rather a conflicted truth.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was territory that transitioned from the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic to the complete administration of the Allied Power.
> 
> 
> 
> Administration not ownership. Administrators do not have 100% free hand. They must follow rules like not violating the rights of the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Mandate granted the Mandatory full powers of legislation _(law making)_ and of administration _(governmental control)_, within the terms of the mandate.
> 
> Decisions, outside the terms of the Mandate, was subject to pre-approval by the Council of the League.
> 
> In 1922, the only rights under international scrutiny were the _"*civil* and *religious* rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion."_
> 
> Within the membership of the League _(alla 1919)_, the general understanding of what was meant by "civil and religious rights;"  and were not codified.  In the post-War years immediately followed by the The Treaty of Versailles Treaty and The Treaty of Lausanne (1923), there was no consensus regarding the accepted principles of human rights, while discussed in bits and pieces even in a time before the American and British conflict (1812), lengthy discussions - even after WWII - failed to achieve the status of International Law in the Universal Declarations of Human Rights (1945).  Even the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) did not enter into force until 1976.  So, one must ask what (specifically) is meant by "rules like not violating the rights of the people."
> 
> ••  What constitutes a "right?"
> ••  What constitutes a violation of that "right?"​
> Much of what the Arab Palestinians claim as a right or a violation either did not exist • or • were not defined until the mid-1970's; well after the Arab surprise attack of the Yom Kipper War.  And more than a decade before the Declaration of Independence (1988) by the PLO.  And in 1988, the Arab Palestinians/PLO did not have sovereign or effective control over any territory.  And no one interfered with the PLO Declaration.
> 
> Today, the 1948 Israeli War of Independence is over.  The War with Egypt ended in 1979, and the War with the Jordanians ended in 1994.  Between these two treaties, without prejudice to the status of the Arab Palestinians, the Armistice Lines around the West Bank collapsed into the Jordan River and Dead Sea; and the Armistice Lines around the Gaza Strip collapsed into the Egyptian Border.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> In 1922, the only rights under international scrutiny were the _"*civil* and *religious* rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion."_


The Balfour Declaration mentioned civil, religious, and political rights. Interesting that they would mention rights that you claim did not exist. The Jews would have all the rights where the political rights of the Palestinians got the axe.

Where did Britain get the authority to negate the rights of a people who were, at that time, under the sovereignty of another country?

The Mandate was not to acquire sovereignty or territory. It was to render administrative assistance and advice, and in the best interest of the people, bring the inhabitants to independence. However, Britain ruled like a military occupation with no regard for the rights of the people.

Britain was too stupid to figure out why they had problems.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You cannot have it both ways...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab Palestinians not take responsibility for any of this critical institutions; but refused to join in the establishment of self-governing institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were required to sign onto the settler colonial project before they were allowed to participate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Palestinians cannot complain that they had no control over immigration policy _(or any other aspect of governance)_ if they failed to adapt to Article 22 LON Covenant.  _("that the tutelage of such peoples should be entrusted to advanced nations who by reason of their resources,")_
> 
> There is no question that at every major decision point for the Arab Palestinians, they shot themselves in the foot; and continue to do so in the vain hope that they will be able to recover what they lost through ineptitude.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the British that did not follow Article 22 of the LoN Covenant. That is why after three decades of the Mandate, Britain failed to create a representative government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Britain was never tasked with creating an Islamist representative government.
> 
> That failure falls squarely on the ineptitude and incompetence of Arabs-.Moslems.
> 
> You continue to represent the failures of Arabs-Moslems as tbough those failures are anyone's but Arabs-Moslems.
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> Britain was never tasked with creating an Islamist representative government.


That is true. The Palestinians were Muslims, Christians, and Jews. They all received citizenship without distinction.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You cannot have it both ways...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab Palestinians not take responsibility for any of this critical institutions; but refused to join in the establishment of self-governing institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were required to sign onto the settler colonial project before they were allowed to participate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Palestinians cannot complain that they had no control over immigration policy _(or any other aspect of governance)_ if they failed to adapt to Article 22 LON Covenant.  _("that the tutelage of such peoples should be entrusted to advanced nations who by reason of their resources,")_
> 
> There is no question that at every major decision point for the Arab Palestinians, they shot themselves in the foot; and continue to do so in the vain hope that they will be able to recover what they lost through ineptitude.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the British that did not follow Article 22 of the LoN Covenant. That is why after three decades of the Mandate, Britain failed to create a representative government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Britain was never tasked with creating an Islamist representative government.
> 
> That failure falls squarely on the ineptitude and incompetence of Arabs-.Moslems.
> 
> You continue to represent the failures of Arabs-Moslems as tbough those failures are anyone's but Arabs-Moslems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain was never tasked with creating an Islamist representative government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true. The Palestinians were Muslims, Christians, and Jews. They all received citizenship without distinction.
Click to expand...


Citizenship in your invented 
"Magical Kingdom of Disney Pally'land"?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Well, you have scambled the intent of my comment once again.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Within the membership of the League _(alla 1919)_, the general understanding of what was meant by "civil and religious rights;"  and were not codified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1922, the only rights under international scrutiny were the _"*civil* and *religious* rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Balfour Declaration mentioned civil, religious, and political rights. Interesting that they would mention rights that you claim did not exist. The Jews would have all the rights where the political rights of the Palestinians got the axe.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

In the first half of the 20th Century, the Arab Palestinians and the Jewish immigrant that became citizens, had exactly the same rights.

The international political intent was to create a Jewish National Home in the carve-out determined by the Allied Powers.

What you are attempting to imply is that the Jewish Immigrant turned citizen, somehow took away some "rights" of the Arab Palestinian.

As human and civil rights evolved, the new concept of these rights were just as applicable to the Jewish Immigrant as they were to the Arab Palestinian.



P F Tinmore said:


> Where did Britain get the authority to negate the rights of a people who were, at that time, under the sovereignty of another country?


*(COMMENT)*

The Mandate Authority did NOT negate any rights of the Arab Palestinian; nor did the Mandate Authority deal with any sovereignty exercising control over the territory --- as defined by the Allied Powers.

If you know of another country that had sovereign power over the territory as defined and placed under the Mandate, please point that sovereign authority out to me.  And please don't use that phony argument that the sovereignty rests with the people.  While the right to sovereignty extends to all people, territorial sovereign authority means something different.



			
				Dr. WALID ABDULRAHIM said:
			
		

> Sovereignty in regard to a territory is known as territorial sovereignty.  Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State.   It has a positive and a negative aspect.  The first aspect relates to the exclusivity of the right of the State with regard to its own territory, while the second aspect refers to the obligation to protect the rights of other States.


SOURCE:  Private Site for Legal Research and Studies •​


P F Tinmore said:


> The Mandate was not to acquire sovereignty or territory. It was to render administrative assistance and advice, and in the best interest of the people, bring the inhabitants to independence. However, Britain ruled like a military occupation with no regard for the rights of the people.
> 
> Britain was too stupid to figure out why they had problems.


*(COMMENT)*

There is a certain amount of truth to what you say.  But the backlash had more to do with the inhabitants of the formerly Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) not cooperating with the Mandate Authority than any other single factor.  And to this day, the belligerent attitude and incompetent leadership of the Arab Palestinians → has brought them to the geopolitical and economic conditions now being experienced.  And each time the Arab Palestinians attempt to use threats of force, → actual Jihadism, Aggressive Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence, → or enlist the aid of Persian Gulf Benefactors → or rally the resources of regional Arab League members, the end-result is they come-out in a worse position than their initial starting point.

If there is a band within the given situation that can be described as lacking intelligence or common sense (stupid), it is the inhabitants of the formerly Occupied Enemy Territory Administration _(Arab Palestinians)_.  The British Administration, right up to the very moment that the Mandate ended, attempted to render political-diplomatic assistance.  Even the US is making that very same mistake today.  But many in the US have come to the conclusion that the irreconcilable conflict between the two principles:

✪  Jews the essential point is the creation of sustainable and defendable sovereign Jewish State.
✪  Arabs, the point is to resist the establishment of Jewish sovereignty within the historical limits of the Palestine Order in Council (1922); the territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied, → Palestine..​The Arab Palestinians hold the "all or nothing" position. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Well, you have scambled the intent of my comment once again.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Within the membership of the League _(alla 1919)_, the general understanding of what was meant by "civil and religious rights;"  and were not codified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1922, the only rights under international scrutiny were the _"*civil* and *religious* rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Balfour Declaration mentioned civil, religious, and political rights. Interesting that they would mention rights that you claim did not exist. The Jews would have all the rights where the political rights of the Palestinians got the axe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In the first half of the 20th Century, the Arab Palestinians and the Jewish immigrant that became citizens, had exactly the same rights.
> 
> The international political intent was to create a Jewish National Home in the carve-out determined by the Allied Powers.
> 
> What you are attempting to imply is that the Jewish Immigrant turned citizen, somehow took away some "rights" of the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> As human and civil rights evolved, the new concept of these rights were just as applicable to the Jewish Immigrant as they were to the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did Britain get the authority to negate the rights of a people who were, at that time, under the sovereignty of another country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Mandate Authority did NOT negate any rights of the Arab Palestinian; nor did the Mandate Authority deal with any sovereignty exercising control over the territory --- as defined by the Allied Powers.
> 
> If you know of another country that had sovereign power over the territory as defined and placed under the Mandate, please point that sovereign authority out to me.  And please don't use that phony argument that the sovereignty rests with the people.  While the right to sovereignty extends to all people, territorial sovereign authority means something different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. WALID ABDULRAHIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sovereignty in regard to a territory is known as territorial sovereignty.  Territorial Sovereignty is the right of a State to exercise over its own territory, to the exclusion of any other States, the functions of a State.   It has a positive and a negative aspect.  The first aspect relates to the exclusivity of the right of the State with regard to its own territory, while the second aspect refers to the obligation to protect the rights of other States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SOURCE:  Private Site for Legal Research and Studies •​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandate was not to acquire sovereignty or territory. It was to render administrative assistance and advice, and in the best interest of the people, bring the inhabitants to independence. However, Britain ruled like a military occupation with no regard for the rights of the people.
> 
> Britain was too stupid to figure out why they had problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is a certain amount of truth to what you say.  But the backlash had more to do with the inhabitants of the formerly Occupied Enemy Territory Administration (OETA) not cooperating with the Mandate Authority than any other single factor.  And to this day, the belligerent attitude and incompetent leadership of the Arab Palestinians → has brought them to the geopolitical and economic conditions now being experienced.  And each time the Arab Palestinians attempt to use threats of force, → actual Jihadism, Aggressive Fedayeen Action, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence, → or enlist the aid of Persian Gulf Benefactors → or rally the resources of regional Arab League members, the end-result is they come-out in a worse position than their initial starting point.
> 
> If there is a band within the given situation that can be described as lacking intelligence or common sense (stupid), it is the inhabitants of the formerly Occupied Enemy Territory Administration _(Arab Palestinians)_.  The British Administration, right up to the very moment that the Mandate ended, attempted to render political-diplomatic assistance.  Even the US is making that very same mistake today.  But many in the US have come to the conclusion that the irreconcilable conflict between the two principles:
> 
> ✪  Jews the essential point is the creation of sustainable and defendable sovereign Jewish State.
> ✪  Arabs, the point is to resist the establishment of Jewish sovereignty within the historical limits of the Palestine Order in Council (1922); the territory to which the Mandate for Palestine applied, → Palestine..​The Arab Palestinians hold the "all or nothing" position.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You are still trying to find excuses as to why Palestinians do not have the same rights as everyone else.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> You are still trying to find excuses as to why Palestinians do not have the same rights as everyone else.



Arab Palestinians DO have the same rights as everyone else.  What they don't seem to have is the ability.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> You are still trying to find excuses as to why Palestinians do not have the same rights as everyone else.



Arab rights do not extend to denying rights to other peoples.


----------



## theliq

RoccoR said:


> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You cannot have it both ways...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab Palestinians not take responsibility for any of this critical institutions; but refused to join in the establishment of self-governing institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians were required to sign onto the settler colonial project before they were allowed to participate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Palestinians cannot complain that they had no control over immigration policy _(or any other aspect of governance)_ if they failed to adapt to Article 22 LON Covenant.  _("that the tutelage of such peoples should be entrusted to advanced nations who by reason of their resources,")_
> 
> There is no question that at every major decision point for the Arab Palestinians, they shot themselves in the foot; and continue to do so in the vain hope that they will be able to recover what they lost through ineptitude.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Garbage Rocco,let me put it into todays context,,,,,,if the Israelis had to sign,would they FCUK.......and neither did the Palestinians.......The Palestinians were not aware of the criminal behind the scene determination of the  Zionists(NON JEWS)...it was not ineptitude but lack of Rat-Cunning...R you talk some shit sometimes...with respect,steve


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Virginia Tilley: Does the U.S. Support an Apartheid State?*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Virginia Tilley: Does the U.S. Support an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **



The same crackpot who you trotted out as a part of your discredited ESCWA report. 

What a laughable joke.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Virginia Tilley: Does the U.S. Support an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same crackpot who you trotted out as a part of your discredited ESCWA report.
> 
> What a laughable joke.
Click to expand...

You should watch it. You might learn something.

Heaven forbid!


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Virginia Tilley: Does the U.S. Support an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same crackpot who you trotted out as a part of your discredited ESCWA report.
> 
> What a laughable joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should watch it. You might learn something.
> 
> Heaven forbid!
Click to expand...


You should make an attempt to understand that charlatans such as Virginia Tilley have an obvious agenda (which mirrors yours). Do you really think anyone but you has an interest in weed whacking through the landscape of your silly cut and paste YouTube videos?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Virginia Tilley: Does the U.S. Support an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same crackpot who you trotted out as a part of your discredited ESCWA report.
> 
> What a laughable joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should watch it. You might learn something.
> 
> Heaven forbid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should make an attempt to understand that charlatans such as Virginia Tilley have an obvious agenda (which mirrors yours). Do you really think anyone but you has an interest in weed whacking through the landscape of your silly cut and paste YouTube videos?
Click to expand...

Zionists refuse to learn anything.

It shows in their posts.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Virginia Tilley: Does the U.S. Support an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same crackpot who you trotted out as a part of your discredited ESCWA report.
> 
> What a laughable joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should watch it. You might learn something.
> 
> Heaven forbid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should make an attempt to understand that charlatans such as Virginia Tilley have an obvious agenda (which mirrors yours). Do you really think anyone but you has an interest in weed whacking through the landscape of your silly cut and paste YouTube videos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionists refuse to learn anything.
> 
> It shows in their posts.
Click to expand...


And You're back to ridiculous one liners.

Your keyboard Jihad is a failure.
Go indoctrinate Islamism where it belongs. lately it shows in every post You write.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> *Virginia Tilley: Does the U.S. Support an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **



Are you referring to the “state” that doesn’t allow Israel Jews? They don’t!!!!!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Virginia Tilley: Does the U.S. Support an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same crackpot who you trotted out as a part of your discredited ESCWA report.
> 
> What a laughable joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should watch it. You might learn something.
> 
> Heaven forbid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should make an attempt to understand that charlatans such as Virginia Tilley have an obvious agenda (which mirrors yours). Do you really think anyone but you has an interest in weed whacking through the landscape of your silly cut and paste YouTube videos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionists refuse to learn anything.
> 
> It shows in their posts.
Click to expand...


Palestinians refuse to learn anything. They “ answer” a question by avoiding it. If the Arabs had won the 67 War would “ International Law” even be an issue  or would Israel cease to exist? I think we know the answer.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Virginia Tilley: Does the U.S. Support an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **



One of the more interesting (and thankfully shorter) videos you've posted.  Haven't finished it all yet. But immediately, it is apparent that her definition of "apartheid state" is so broad as to include nearly all states.  She explicitly conflates "apartheid" with national identity, creating an equivalence between the two.  Effectively, she is claiming that international laws prohibiting apartheid are incompatible with self-determination and thus a state must choose between the two as mutually exclusive options.  

She is effectively saying that all peoples who establish or wish to establish self-determination and self-government based on their ethnicity or culture will be apartheid states:  First Nations peoples of the Americas, Tibetans, Catalans, Czech Republic, Slovakia, all of the States of former Yugoslavia and USSR, Palestine, Jordan, Scotland, Ireland, Japan, China, India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, most of Africa, much of South America. 
Even Canada has laws which specifically preserve and protect minority cultures.  And yet she labels these laws as "apartheid". 

It borders on the ridiculous.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Virginia Tilley: Does the U.S. Support an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **




She argues that apartheid destablizes.  I argue the opposite.  Peace is achieved by actively seeking self-determination and sovereignty.  Numerous examples are readily available, such as the former Yugoslavia.  Allowing each ethnic and cultural group to fully express their individuality and values leads to peace.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Virginia Tilley: Does the U.S. Support an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same crackpot who you trotted out as a part of your discredited ESCWA report.
> 
> What a laughable joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should watch it. You might learn something.
> 
> Heaven forbid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should make an attempt to understand that charlatans such as Virginia Tilley have an obvious agenda (which mirrors yours). Do you really think anyone but you has an interest in weed whacking through the landscape of your silly cut and paste YouTube videos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionists refuse to learn anything.
> 
> It shows in their posts.
Click to expand...


I can understand you're angry and emotive but your deflated ego is not my problem. 

The _Zionists_ actually have learned the way of the world when it comes to islamic fascists. How many wars of aggression have you islamics waged (and lost), while attempting to annihilate the Jews?

Lesson learned, Chuckles. A beat down delivered to islamics is what tames the Islamist beast.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Virginia Tilley: Does the U.S. Support an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **




At around minute 15-16 she argues that the "vision of the two-state solution is fatally flawed".  She reasons that withdrawal by Israel is not a viable or realistic expectation.  I agree with her.  Gaza taught us that lesson.  Israeli withdrawal will not happen without some fundamental change in the Arab Palestinian mindset.  But Israel absolutely holds withdrawal as her best option for the future.  No other solution makes any sense.  No other solution will preserve Israel.  

She also reasons that any existence of Israel will maintain an apartheid state.  On the contrary, Israel has demonstrated conclusively that she is capable of having a Jewish State with equality for all people.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Virginia Tilley: Does the U.S. Support an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **



And wait, what?!  Now she says that any Palestinian State would only be a Bantustan with no real sovereignty?  That the Arab Palestinians are incapable of creating sovereignty?  Ridiculous.  

Are the Catalans only going to create a Bantustan?  Are they incapable of true sovereignty?  Why or why not?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> *Virginia Tilley: Does the U.S. Support an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **



And finally,  she concludes with her "re-conceiving" of the problem and asserts that the Jewish people must be conceived to be a people with NO right to self-determination.  Which I believe was her end goal, and her arguments all deliberately constructed to reach that end goal.

I wonder if she would also argue against the self-determination of the Palestinians, the Catalans, Tibetans, Kurds, First Nations peoples, etc?


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Virginia Tilley: Does the U.S. Support an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same crackpot who you trotted out as a part of your discredited ESCWA report.
> 
> What a laughable joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should watch it. You might learn something.
> 
> Heaven forbid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should make an attempt to understand that charlatans such as Virginia Tilley have an obvious agenda (which mirrors yours). Do you really think anyone but you has an interest in weed whacking through the landscape of your silly cut and paste YouTube videos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionists refuse to learn anything.
> 
> It shows in their posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians refuse to learn anything. They “ answer” a question by avoiding it. If the Arabs had won the 67 War would “ International Law” even be an issue  or would Israel cease to exist? I think we know the answer.
Click to expand...

Deflection.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> That the Arab Palestinians are incapable of creating sovereignty?


Nobody mentioned that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Virginia Tilley: Does the U.S. Support an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the more interesting (and thankfully shorter) videos you've posted.  Haven't finished it all yet. But immediately, it is apparent that her definition of "apartheid state" is so broad as to include nearly all states.  She explicitly conflates "apartheid" with national identity, creating an equivalence between the two.  Effectively, she is claiming that international laws prohibiting apartheid are incompatible with self-determination and thus a state must choose between the two as mutually exclusive options.
> 
> She is effectively saying that all peoples who establish or wish to establish self-determination and self-government based on their ethnicity or culture will be apartheid states:  First Nations peoples of the Americas, Tibetans, Catalans, Czech Republic, Slovakia, all of the States of former Yugoslavia and USSR, Palestine, Jordan, Scotland, Ireland, Japan, China, India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, most of Africa, much of South America.
> Even Canada has laws which specifically preserve and protect minority cultures.  And yet she labels these laws as "apartheid".
> 
> It borders on the ridiculous.
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> But immediately, it is apparent that her definition of "apartheid state" is so broad as to include nearly all states. She explicitly conflates "apartheid" with national identity, creating an equivalence between the two.


No she didn't.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Virginia Tilley: Does the U.S. Support an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the more interesting (and thankfully shorter) videos you've posted.  Haven't finished it all yet. But immediately, it is apparent that her definition of "apartheid state" is so broad as to include nearly all states.  She explicitly conflates "apartheid" with national identity, creating an equivalence between the two.  Effectively, she is claiming that international laws prohibiting apartheid are incompatible with self-determination and thus a state must choose between the two as mutually exclusive options.
> 
> She is effectively saying that all peoples who establish or wish to establish self-determination and self-government based on their ethnicity or culture will be apartheid states:  First Nations peoples of the Americas, Tibetans, Catalans, Czech Republic, Slovakia, all of the States of former Yugoslavia and USSR, Palestine, Jordan, Scotland, Ireland, Japan, China, India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, most of Africa, much of South America.
> Even Canada has laws which specifically preserve and protect minority cultures.  And yet she labels these laws as "apartheid".
> 
> It borders on the ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> But immediately, it is apparent that her definition of "apartheid state" is so broad as to include nearly all states. She explicitly conflates "apartheid" with national identity, creating an equivalence between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she didn't.
Click to expand...


Sure she does.  At ~9:00, "the idea that Jews are a nation"

Specifically, deliberately conflating apartheid with national identity.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> That the Arab Palestinians are incapable of creating sovereignty?
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody mentioned that.
Click to expand...


Sure she did.  She said that any Palestinian State would be a "Bantustan" and not have true sovereignty -- the implication being that it is impossible for Palestine to become a fully functioning State like, say, Pakistan.  Or Croatia.  The slant of her talk indicates this is because......Joooooooooos.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same crackpot who you trotted out as a part of your discredited ESCWA report.
> 
> What a laughable joke.
> 
> 
> 
> You should watch it. You might learn something.
> 
> Heaven forbid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should make an attempt to understand that charlatans such as Virginia Tilley have an obvious agenda (which mirrors yours). Do you really think anyone but you has an interest in weed whacking through the landscape of your silly cut and paste YouTube videos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionists refuse to learn anything.
> 
> It shows in their posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians refuse to learn anything. They “ answer” a question by avoiding it. If the Arabs had won the 67 War would “ International Law” even be an issue  or would Israel cease to exist? I think we know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
Click to expand...


As usual the Palestinian refuses to answer a question which is legitimate.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> That the Arab Palestinians are incapable of creating sovereignty?
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody mentioned that.
Click to expand...


Like most everyone else, you don’t bother to look at the goofy videos you cut and paste.


----------



## jillian

theliq said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comparison between the Israeli Forces and the Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters of Arab Palestinians is no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel is trying to steal all of Palestine and get rid of the Palestinians while the Palestinians are trying to defend themselves. There is no contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are not trying to defend themselves -- as they are not under attack.
> 
> What they are trying to do is gain sovereign control of territory over which they have no sovereignty and have never had any sovereignty, based on the idea that the territory is "theirs" and they have sole rights to self-determination there, while failing to put into place any of the requirements for sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Under Attack....YOU R A MORON
Click to expand...


no one would bother the pals if they stopped firing missiles into Israel.

maybe they should stop doing that and then using their women and children as human shields.

see how that works... moron.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

louie888 said:


> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*


*It should be noted, the USA supply of manpower for the troops.  I never understood why we shoulder the burden .  Other country's don"t pay the dues.  I wish that they would move the whole thing to Germany.   *


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

jillian said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comparison between the Israeli Forces and the Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters of Arab Palestinians is no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel is trying to steal all of Palestine and get rid of the Palestinians while the Palestinians are trying to defend themselves. There is no contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are not trying to defend themselves -- as they are not under attack.
> 
> What they are trying to do is gain sovereign control of territory over which they have no sovereignty and have never had any sovereignty, based on the idea that the territory is "theirs" and they have sole rights to self-determination there, while failing to put into place any of the requirements for sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Under Attack....YOU R A MORON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no one would bother the pals if they stopped firing missiles into Israel.
> 
> maybe they should stop doing that and then using their women and children as human shields.
> 
> see how that works... moron.
Click to expand...

 

The Palestinian can’t understand that


----------



## theliq

jillian said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comparison between the Israeli Forces and the Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters of Arab Palestinians is no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel is trying to steal all of Palestine and get rid of the Palestinians while the Palestinians are trying to defend themselves. There is no contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are not trying to defend themselves -- as they are not under attack.
> 
> What they are trying to do is gain sovereign control of territory over which they have no sovereignty and have never had any sovereignty, based on the idea that the territory is "theirs" and they have sole rights to self-determination there, while failing to put into place any of the requirements for sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Under Attack....YOU R A MORON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no one would bother the pals if they stopped firing missiles into Israel.
> 
> maybe they should stop doing that and then using their women and children as human shields.
> 
> see how that works... moron.
Click to expand...

How about YOU NON JEWS,JUST CONVERTS OF CONVIENIENCE....YOU KNOW THE SYNTHETIC ZIONIST SHIT that Illegally invaded Palestinians,and SLAUGHTERED OVER 100,000+ INNOCENTS TO DO IT

YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO THIS LAND,YOU HAVE NO LINEAGE TO ABRAHAM.......YOU ZIOSTANIS


----------



## rylah

theliq said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comparison between the Israeli Forces and the Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters of Arab Palestinians is no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel is trying to steal all of Palestine and get rid of the Palestinians while the Palestinians are trying to defend themselves. There is no contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are not trying to defend themselves -- as they are not under attack.
> 
> What they are trying to do is gain sovereign control of territory over which they have no sovereignty and have never had any sovereignty, based on the idea that the territory is "theirs" and they have sole rights to self-determination there, while failing to put into place any of the requirements for sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Under Attack....YOU R A MORON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no one would bother the pals if they stopped firing missiles into Israel.
> 
> maybe they should stop doing that and then using their women and children as human shields.
> 
> see how that works... moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about YOU NON JEWS,JUST CONVERTS OF CONVIENIENCE....YOU KNOW THE SYNTHETIC ZIONIST SHIT that Illegally invaded Palestinians,and SLAUGHTERED OVER 100,000+ INNOCENTS TO DO IT
> 
> YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO THIS LAND,YOU HAVE NO LINEAGE TO ABRAHAM.......YOU ZIOSTANIS
Click to expand...


Ya hmar, when was it ever convenient to be a Jew?

Another drunk Islamist who thinks he's an aboriginal kangaroo.


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel is trying to steal all of Palestine and get rid of the Palestinians while the Palestinians are trying to defend themselves. There is no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are not trying to defend themselves -- as they are not under attack.
> 
> What they are trying to do is gain sovereign control of territory over which they have no sovereignty and have never had any sovereignty, based on the idea that the territory is "theirs" and they have sole rights to self-determination there, while failing to put into place any of the requirements for sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Under Attack....YOU R A MORON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no one would bother the pals if they stopped firing missiles into Israel.
> 
> maybe they should stop doing that and then using their women and children as human shields.
> 
> see how that works... moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about YOU NON JEWS,JUST CONVERTS OF CONVIENIENCE....YOU KNOW THE SYNTHETIC ZIONIST SHIT that Illegally invaded Palestinians,and SLAUGHTERED OVER 100,000+ INNOCENTS TO DO IT
> 
> YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO THIS LAND,YOU HAVE NO LINEAGE TO ABRAHAM.......YOU ZIOSTANIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya hmar, when was it ever convenient to be a Jew?
> 
> Another Islamists who thinks he's an aboriginal kangaroo.
Click to expand...

Shit ya funny Rylah.........Do you understand what I mean by the word FCUK

Do you understand the word OFF

Then why don't you 60's,Shusuck and Jillian just do that,and trod on out of Palestine....You Grasping Synthetic Jews AKA Zionists Cultsters and keep going to Babylon....PEACE AT LAST


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

This is just an anti-Israeli opinionated platform.  It is totally slanted in one way.  And as the opening speaker (Dr Virginia Tilley) outlines in the very beginning, that SHE, Dr Tilley, either was an author, editor or contributor in all three source documents.  

In effect, Dr Tilley is, in my opinion, just summarizing material that she was involved in the publication of...



P F Tinmore said:


> You should watch it. You might learn something.
> 
> Heaven forbid!


*(COMMENT)*

Also, it is important to not that Dr Tilley believes that ANYONE that supports a Two-State Solution is, in effect, supporting apartheid.



			
				HAARETZ | [URL='https://www.haaretz.com/misc/writers/1.4968144']Zvi Bar'el |[/URL] March 06 said:
			
		

> *Report: Meshal Says Hamas Accepts a Two-state Solution *
> Hamas political leader in Damascus reportedly authorized King Abdullah of Jordan to convey his acceptance of two states for two peoples, based on the 1967 borders, to U.S. President Barack Obama.



So, SHE is, in effect, supporting the ONE-STATE groundwork that would ultimately strip Israel from a reality.  She is supporting the concept supported by the Arab Higher Committee prior to 1948, the PLO National Charter (1968), and the HAMAS Covenant (1988), and the Khaled Meshal, 2012 Hamas' "Political" Position Paper:


1.  Palestine from the river to the sea, and from north to south, is a land of the Palestinian people and its homeland and its legitimate right, we may not a waiver an inch or any part thereof, no matter what the reasons and circumstances and pressures.

2. Palestine - all of Palestine - is a land of Islamic and Arab affiliation, a blessed sacred land, that has a major portion in the heart of every Arab and Muslim​ 
The PLO Negotiation Affairs Department (NAD) still holds that the 1967 border (1949 Armistice Line) as the internationally recognized border between Israel and the occupied State of Palestine.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

theliq said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comparison between the Israeli Forces and the Jihadist, the Fedayeen, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric fighters of Arab Palestinians is no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Israel is trying to steal all of Palestine and get rid of the Palestinians while the Palestinians are trying to defend themselves. There is no contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians are not trying to defend themselves -- as they are not under attack.
> 
> What they are trying to do is gain sovereign control of territory over which they have no sovereignty and have never had any sovereignty, based on the idea that the territory is "theirs" and they have sole rights to self-determination there, while failing to put into place any of the requirements for sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Under Attack....YOU R A MORON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no one would bother the pals if they stopped firing missiles into Israel.
> 
> maybe they should stop doing that and then using their women and children as human shields.
> 
> see how that works... moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about YOU NON JEWS,JUST CONVERTS OF CONVIENIENCE....YOU KNOW THE SYNTHETIC ZIONIST SHIT that Illegally invaded Palestinians,and SLAUGHTERED OVER 100,000+ INNOCENTS TO DO IT
> 
> YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO THIS LAND,YOU HAVE NO LINEAGE TO ABRAHAM.......YOU ZIOSTANIS
Click to expand...



I was wondering when we would hear from the Jew Hating Scumbag.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This is just an anti-Israeli opinionated platform.  It is totally slanted in one way.  And as the opening speaker (Dr Virginia Tilley) outlines in the very beginning, that SHE, Dr Tilley, either was an author, editor or contributor in all three source documents.
> 
> In effect, Dr Tilley is, in my opinion, just summarizing material that she was involved in the publication of...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should watch it. You might learn something.
> 
> Heaven forbid!
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Also, it is important to not that Dr Tilley believes that ANYONE that supports a Two-State Solution is, in effect, supporting apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAARETZ | [URL='https://www.haaretz.com/misc/writers/1.4968144']Zvi Bar'el |[/URL] March 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Report: Meshal Says Hamas Accepts a Two-state Solution *
> Hamas political leader in Damascus reportedly authorized King Abdullah of Jordan to convey his acceptance of two states for two peoples, based on the 1967 borders, to U.S. President Barack Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, SHE is, in effect, supporting the ONE-STATE groundwork that would ultimately strip Israel from a reality.  She is supporting the concept supported by the Arab Higher Committee prior to 1948, the PLO National Charter (1968), and the HAMAS Covenant (1988), and the Khaled Meshal, 2012 Hamas' "Political" Position Paper:
> 
> 
> 1.  Palestine from the river to the sea, and from north to south, is a land of the Palestinian people and its homeland and its legitimate right, we may not a waiver an inch or any part thereof, no matter what the reasons and circumstances and pressures.
> 
> 2. Palestine - all of Palestine - is a land of Islamic and Arab affiliation, a blessed sacred land, that has a major portion in the heart of every Arab and Muslim​
> The PLO Negotiation Affairs Department (NAD) still holds that the 1967 border (1949 Armistice Line) as the internationally recognized border between Israel and the occupied State of Palestine.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

OK, but what did she say that was not accurate?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This is just an anti-Israeli opinionated platform.  It is totally slanted in one way.  And as the opening speaker (Dr Virginia Tilley) outlines in the very beginning, that SHE, Dr Tilley, either was an author, editor or contributor in all three source documents.
> 
> In effect, Dr Tilley is, in my opinion, just summarizing material that she was involved in the publication of...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should watch it. You might learn something.
> 
> Heaven forbid!
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Also, it is important to not that Dr Tilley believes that ANYONE that supports a Two-State Solution is, in effect, supporting apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAARETZ | [URL='https://www.haaretz.com/misc/writers/1.4968144']Zvi Bar'el |[/URL] March 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Report: Meshal Says Hamas Accepts a Two-state Solution *
> Hamas political leader in Damascus reportedly authorized King Abdullah of Jordan to convey his acceptance of two states for two peoples, based on the 1967 borders, to U.S. President Barack Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, SHE is, in effect, supporting the ONE-STATE groundwork that would ultimately strip Israel from a reality.  She is supporting the concept supported by the Arab Higher Committee prior to 1948, the PLO National Charter (1968), and the HAMAS Covenant (1988), and the Khaled Meshal, 2012 Hamas' "Political" Position Paper:
> 
> 
> 1.  Palestine from the river to the sea, and from north to south, is a land of the Palestinian people and its homeland and its legitimate right, we may not a waiver an inch or any part thereof, no matter what the reasons and circumstances and pressures.
> 
> 2. Palestine - all of Palestine - is a land of Islamic and Arab affiliation, a blessed sacred land, that has a major portion in the heart of every Arab and Muslim​
> The PLO Negotiation Affairs Department (NAD) still holds that the 1967 border (1949 Armistice Line) as the internationally recognized border between Israel and the occupied State of Palestine.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but what did she say that was not accurate?
Click to expand...

Her basic notion is that self-determination equals apartheid, which is false.
As does Hamas, she denies any national rights to the Jews.

Need that explained again?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This is just an anti-Israeli opinionated platform.  It is totally slanted in one way.  And as the opening speaker (Dr Virginia Tilley) outlines in the very beginning, that SHE, Dr Tilley, either was an author, editor or contributor in all three source documents.
> 
> In effect, Dr Tilley is, in my opinion, just summarizing material that she was involved in the publication of...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should watch it. You might learn something.
> 
> Heaven forbid!
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Also, it is important to not that Dr Tilley believes that ANYONE that supports a Two-State Solution is, in effect, supporting apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAARETZ | [URL='https://www.haaretz.com/misc/writers/1.4968144']Zvi Bar'el |[/URL] March 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Report: Meshal Says Hamas Accepts a Two-state Solution *
> Hamas political leader in Damascus reportedly authorized King Abdullah of Jordan to convey his acceptance of two states for two peoples, based on the 1967 borders, to U.S. President Barack Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, SHE is, in effect, supporting the ONE-STATE groundwork that would ultimately strip Israel from a reality.  She is supporting the concept supported by the Arab Higher Committee prior to 1948, the PLO National Charter (1968), and the HAMAS Covenant (1988), and the Khaled Meshal, 2012 Hamas' "Political" Position Paper:
> 
> 
> 1.  Palestine from the river to the sea, and from north to south, is a land of the Palestinian people and its homeland and its legitimate right, we may not a waiver an inch or any part thereof, no matter what the reasons and circumstances and pressures.
> 
> 2. Palestine - all of Palestine - is a land of Islamic and Arab affiliation, a blessed sacred land, that has a major portion in the heart of every Arab and Muslim​
> The PLO Negotiation Affairs Department (NAD) still holds that the 1967 border (1949 Armistice Line) as the internationally recognized border between Israel and the occupied State of Palestine.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but what did she say that was not accurate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her basic notion is that self-determination equals apartheid, which is false.
> As does Hamas, she denies any national rights to the Jews.
> 
> Need that explained again?
Click to expand...

I don't believe she said that.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This is just an anti-Israeli opinionated platform.  It is totally slanted in one way.  And as the opening speaker (Dr Virginia Tilley) outlines in the very beginning, that SHE, Dr Tilley, either was an author, editor or contributor in all three source documents.
> 
> In effect, Dr Tilley is, in my opinion, just summarizing material that she was involved in the publication of...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should watch it. You might learn something.
> 
> Heaven forbid!
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Also, it is important to not that Dr Tilley believes that ANYONE that supports a Two-State Solution is, in effect, supporting apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAARETZ | [URL='https://www.haaretz.com/misc/writers/1.4968144']Zvi Bar'el |[/URL] March 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Report: Meshal Says Hamas Accepts a Two-state Solution *
> Hamas political leader in Damascus reportedly authorized King Abdullah of Jordan to convey his acceptance of two states for two peoples, based on the 1967 borders, to U.S. President Barack Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, SHE is, in effect, supporting the ONE-STATE groundwork that would ultimately strip Israel from a reality.  She is supporting the concept supported by the Arab Higher Committee prior to 1948, the PLO National Charter (1968), and the HAMAS Covenant (1988), and the Khaled Meshal, 2012 Hamas' "Political" Position Paper:
> 
> 
> 1.  Palestine from the river to the sea, and from north to south, is a land of the Palestinian people and its homeland and its legitimate right, we may not a waiver an inch or any part thereof, no matter what the reasons and circumstances and pressures.
> 
> 2. Palestine - all of Palestine - is a land of Islamic and Arab affiliation, a blessed sacred land, that has a major portion in the heart of every Arab and Muslim​
> The PLO Negotiation Affairs Department (NAD) still holds that the 1967 border (1949 Armistice Line) as the internationally recognized border between Israel and the occupied State of Palestine.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but what did she say that was not accurate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her basic notion is that self-determination equals apartheid, which is false.
> As does Hamas, she denies any national rights to the Jews.
> 
> Need that explained again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe she said that.
Click to expand...


You should pay attention to the details of the goofy YouTube videos you cut and paste.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This is just an anti-Israeli opinionated platform.  It is totally slanted in one way.  And as the opening speaker (Dr Virginia Tilley) outlines in the very beginning, that SHE, Dr Tilley, either was an author, editor or contributor in all three source documents.
> 
> In effect, Dr Tilley is, in my opinion, just summarizing material that she was involved in the publication of...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should watch it. You might learn something.
> 
> Heaven forbid!
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Also, it is important to not that Dr Tilley believes that ANYONE that supports a Two-State Solution is, in effect, supporting apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAARETZ | [URL='https://www.haaretz.com/misc/writers/1.4968144']Zvi Bar'el |[/URL] March 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Report: Meshal Says Hamas Accepts a Two-state Solution *
> Hamas political leader in Damascus reportedly authorized King Abdullah of Jordan to convey his acceptance of two states for two peoples, based on the 1967 borders, to U.S. President Barack Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, SHE is, in effect, supporting the ONE-STATE groundwork that would ultimately strip Israel from a reality.  She is supporting the concept supported by the Arab Higher Committee prior to 1948, the PLO National Charter (1968), and the HAMAS Covenant (1988), and the Khaled Meshal, 2012 Hamas' "Political" Position Paper:
> 
> 
> 1.  Palestine from the river to the sea, and from north to south, is a land of the Palestinian people and its homeland and its legitimate right, we may not a waiver an inch or any part thereof, no matter what the reasons and circumstances and pressures.
> 
> 2. Palestine - all of Palestine - is a land of Islamic and Arab affiliation, a blessed sacred land, that has a major portion in the heart of every Arab and Muslim​
> The PLO Negotiation Affairs Department (NAD) still holds that the 1967 border (1949 Armistice Line) as the internationally recognized border between Israel and the occupied State of Palestine.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but what did she say that was not accurate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her basic notion is that self-determination equals apartheid, which is false.
> As does Hamas, she denies any national rights to the Jews.
> 
> Need that explained again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe she said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should pay attention to the details of the goofy YouTube videos you cut and paste.
Click to expand...

If you think she said that, post the time.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> This is just an anti-Israeli opinionated platform.  It is totally slanted in one way.  And as the opening speaker (Dr Virginia Tilley) outlines in the very beginning, that SHE, Dr Tilley, either was an author, editor or contributor in all three source documents.
> 
> In effect, Dr Tilley is, in my opinion, just summarizing material that she was involved in the publication of...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Also, it is important to not that Dr Tilley believes that ANYONE that supports a Two-State Solution is, in effect, supporting apartheid.
> 
> ​
> So, SHE is, in effect, supporting the ONE-STATE groundwork that would ultimately strip Israel from a reality.  She is supporting the concept supported by the Arab Higher Committee prior to 1948, the PLO National Charter (1968), and the HAMAS Covenant (1988), and the Khaled Meshal, 2012 Hamas' "Political" Position Paper:
> 
> 
> 1.  Palestine from the river to the sea, and from north to south, is a land of the Palestinian people and its homeland and its legitimate right, we may not a waiver an inch or any part thereof, no matter what the reasons and circumstances and pressures.
> 
> 2. Palestine - all of Palestine - is a land of Islamic and Arab affiliation, a blessed sacred land, that has a major portion in the heart of every Arab and Muslim​
> The PLO Negotiation Affairs Department (NAD) still holds that the 1967 border (1949 Armistice Line) as the internationally recognized border between Israel and the occupied State of Palestine.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but what did she say that was not accurate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her basic notion is that self-determination equals apartheid, which is false.
> As does Hamas, she denies any national rights to the Jews.
> 
> Need that explained again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe she said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should pay attention to the details of the goofy YouTube videos you cut and paste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think she said that, post the time.
Click to expand...


If you didn’t watch the video you cut and pasted, do so now.


----------



## Hollie

Interview about Palestinian Terrorism on France 24. Europeans usually do not understand what the Palestinians mean when they say occupation. They do not mean the territories of the West Bank, which are under Israeli military rule. They mean any Jewish presence in a region they consider purely Arab.


https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=palestinian%20terrorism


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but what did she say that was not accurate?
> 
> 
> 
> Her basic notion is that self-determination equals apartheid, which is false.
> As does Hamas, she denies any national rights to the Jews.
> 
> Need that explained again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe she said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should pay attention to the details of the goofy YouTube videos you cut and paste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think she said that, post the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you didn’t watch the video you cut and pasted, do so now.
Click to expand...

OK, I watched it again for the third time. She said the same thing each time. Imagine that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Interview about Palestinian Terrorism on France 24. Europeans usually do not understand what the Palestinians mean when they say occupation. They do not mean the territories of the West Bank, which are under Israeli military rule. They mean any Jewish presence in a region they consider purely Arab.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=palestinian%20terrorism


He had to play those terrorist cards.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her basic notion is that self-determination equals apartheid, which is false.
> As does Hamas, she denies any national rights to the Jews.
> 
> Need that explained again?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe she said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should pay attention to the details of the goofy YouTube videos you cut and paste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think she said that, post the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you didn’t watch the video you cut and pasted, do so now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, I watched it again for the third time. She said the same thing each time. Imagine that.
Click to expand...


You watched the YouTube video three times and she said the same  thing three times?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interview about Palestinian Terrorism on France 24. Europeans usually do not understand what the Palestinians mean when they say occupation. They do not mean the territories of the West Bank, which are under Israeli military rule. They mean any Jewish presence in a region they consider purely Arab.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=palestinian%20terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had to play those terrorist cards.
Click to expand...


Your tender islamo-sensibilities are offended?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

When Dr Tilley makes any definative statement on the allegation of apartheid → she makes what could be classically called a "fallacy of authority"  It is a fallacy in which Dr Tilley (herself) presents and cites herself as evidence that any statement she makes is true.

She is essentially saying it is true simply because she wrote a book on the subject and then uses her own book as evidence.  It may make good propaganda, but makes for extremely bad logic and interpretation.



P F Tinmore said:


> OK, but what did she say that was not accurate?


*(COMMENT)*

The entire presentation is based on her opening assumption that she can extrapolate the facts of the allegation she makes into evidence of a crime itself.  Dr Tilley employs the Article II Phrase of the Convention  on  the  Suppression  and  Punishment  of  the  Crime  of  Apartheid (1973) as the mechanism used to allow her interpretation:

_"which shall include similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practiced in southern Africa,"_​
Without this tool, her entire argument and allegation begins to unravel.  Now the "why" of what she is doing is quite simple.  Treatise No.14861 is a Multilateral "Convention" that "As of 5 February 2002" neither the US or Israel had signed and ratified.  The actual international law is found under the "Rome Statutes
Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court" Article 7(1j).  And that definition is found in Article 7(2h).  The importance of this is found when a major feature of the Rule of Law is applied: 
https://www.icc-cpi.int/iccdocs/PIDS/publications/RomeStatutEng.pdf
Article 22 - 
PART 3    GENERAL PRINCIPLES OF CRIMINAL LAW
_Nullum crimen sine lege_ *[No crime without Law... (See Paragraph 2)]*

1.  A person shall not be criminally responsible under this Statute unless the conduct in 
question constitutes, at the time it takes place, a crime within the jurisdiction of the 
Court. 

2.  The definition of a crime shall be strictly construed and * shall not be extended by 
analogy*.  In case of ambiguity, the definition shall be interpreted in favour of the
person being investigated, prosecuted or convicted.

3.  This article shall not affect the characterization of any conduct as criminal under 
international law independently of this Statute.​
Element of the Offense #4:  The conduct was committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by* one racial group over any other racial group or groups.*

*Israel: *

*✪  Ethnic groups:*

Jewish 80.1% 

Europe/America-born 32.1%, 

Israel-born 20.8%, 

Africa-born 14.6%, 

Asia-born 12.6%, 

non-Jewish 19.9% (mostly Arab) (1996 est.)
*✪  Religions:*

Jewish 80.1%, 

Muslim 14.6% (mostly Sunni Muslim), 

Christian 2.1%, 

other 3.2% (1996 est.)
*Gaza Strip:*

*✪  Ethnic groups:*

Palestinian Arab
*✪  Religions:*

Muslim 98.0 - 99.0% (predominantly Sunni),
Christian <1.0%, other, unaffiliated, 

unspecified <1.0%
*West Bank:*

*✪  Ethnic groups:*

Palestinian Arab  & other 83%,
Jewish 17%
*✪  Religions:*

Muslim 80-85% (predominantly Sunni),
Jewish 12-14%, 

Christian 1-2.5% (mainly Greek Orthodox), 

other, unaffiliated, 

unspecified <1%
Between the establishment of the Jewish State (1948) to present, 9 Prime Ministers reaching across over a half-dozen Political Parties. There has been no single leader or political authoirty that has been in power more than ≈ 13 years _(David Ben-Gurion: first term: 6 years; which was not consecutive with the second term: 7 years)_.


The Question becomes What Jewish Regime are the allegations made?
What racial group is accused of dominating? 

What racial group is being dominated?

To another point:  Any country that carries-out border controls, constructs a barrier, establishes security indepth → or has enacted immigration laws → could be the next target of such allegations.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Well, my interpretation of what she said must be different than yours.



P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her basic notion is that self-determination equals apartheid, which is false.
> As does Hamas, she denies any national rights to the Jews.
> 
> Need that explained again?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe she said that.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

IF, any support of a Two-State solution is support of "Apartheid"
THEN:  There can be only One-State.
IF, there is only One-State
THEN:  Only ONE party, (either the Arab-Palestinians or the Israelis) may exercise self-determination for sovereignty and independence.
IF: the Arab Palestinians have the right and claim all the territory, from the River to the Sea,
THEN:  The Israelis may not exercise self-determination for sovereignty and independence for any territory between the River and the Sea.
THUS:
As our friend "rylah" said ---

✪  Her basic notion is that self-determination equals apartheid, which is false.
✪  As does Hamas, she denies any national rights to the Jews.​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

RoccoR said:


> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> When Dr Tilley makes any definative statement on the allegation of apartheid → she makes what could be classically called a "fallacy of authority"  It is a fallacy in which Dr Tilley (herself) presents and cites herself as evidence that any statement she makes is true.
> 
> She is essentially saying it is true simply because she wrote a book on the subject and then uses her own book as evidence.  It may make good propaganda, but makes for extremely bad logic and interpretation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but what did she say that was not accurate?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The entire presentation is based on her opening assumption that she can extrapolate the facts of the allegation she makes into evidence of a crime itself.  Dr Tilley employs the Article II Phrase of the Convention  on  the  Suppression  and  Punishment  of  the  Crime  of  Apartheid (1973) as the mechanism used to allow her interpretation:
> 
> _"which shall include similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practiced in southern Africa,"_​
> Without this tool, her entire argument and allegation begins to unravel.  Now the "why" of what she is doing is quite simple.  Treatise No.14861 is a Multilateral "Convention" that "As of 5 February 2002" neither the US or Israel had signed and ratified.  The actual international law is found under the "Rome Statutes
> Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court" Article 7(1j).  And that definition is found in Article 7(2h).  The importance of this is found when a major feature of the Rule of Law is applied:
> Article 22 -
> PART 3    GENERAL PRINCIPLES OF CRIMINAL LAW
> _Nullum crimen sine lege_ *[No crime without Law... (See Paragraph 2)]*
> 
> 1.  A person shall not be criminally responsible under this Statute unless the conduct in
> question constitutes, at the time it takes place, a crime within the jurisdiction of the
> Court.
> 
> 2.  The definition of a crime shall be strictly construed and * shall not be extended by
> analogy*.  In case of ambiguity, the definition shall be interpreted in favour of the
> person being investigated, prosecuted or convicted.
> 
> 3.  This article shall not affect the characterization of any conduct as criminal under
> international law independently of this Statute.​
> Element of the Offense #4:  The conduct was committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by* one racial group over any other racial group or groups.*
> 
> *Israel: *
> 
> *✪  Ethnic groups:*
> 
> Jewish 80.1%
> 
> Europe/America-born 32.1%,
> 
> Israel-born 20.8%,
> 
> Africa-born 14.6%,
> 
> Asia-born 12.6%,
> 
> non-Jewish 19.9% (mostly Arab) (1996 est.)
> *✪  Religions:*
> 
> Jewish 80.1%,
> 
> Muslim 14.6% (mostly Sunni Muslim),
> 
> Christian 2.1%,
> 
> other 3.2% (1996 est.)
> *Gaza Strip:*
> 
> *✪  Ethnic groups:*
> 
> Palestinian Arab
> *✪  Religions:*
> 
> Muslim 98.0 - 99.0% (predominantly Sunni),
> Christian <1.0%, other, unaffiliated,
> 
> unspecified <1.0%
> *West Bank:*
> 
> *✪  Ethnic groups:*
> 
> Palestinian Arab  & other 83%,
> Jewish 17%
> *✪  Religions:*
> 
> Muslim 80-85% (predominantly Sunni),
> Jewish 12-14%,
> 
> Christian 1-2.5% (mainly Greek Orthodox),
> 
> other, unaffiliated,
> 
> unspecified <1%
> Between the establishment of the Jewish State (1948) to present, 9 Prime Ministers reaching across over a half-dozen Political Parties. There has been no single leader or political authoirty that has been in power more than ≈ 13 years _(David Ben-Gurion: first term: 6 years; which was not consecutive with the second term: 7 years)_.
> 
> 
> The Question becomes What Jewish Regime are the allegations made?
> What racial group is accused of dominating?
> 
> What racial group is being dominated?
> 
> To another point:  Any country that carries-out border controls, constructs a barrier, establishes security indepth → or has enacted immigration laws → could be the next target of such allegations.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...



Don’t confuse the Palestinian with facts.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Well, my interpretation of what she said must be different than yours.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her basic notion is that self-determination equals apartheid, which is false.
> As does Hamas, she denies any national rights to the Jews.
> 
> Need that explained again?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe she said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> IF, any support of a Two-State solution is support of "Apartheid"
> THEN:  There can be only One-State.
> IF, there is only One-State
> THEN:  Only ONE party, (either the Arab-Palestinians or the Israelis) may exercise self-determination for sovereignty and independence.
> IF: the Arab Palestinians have the right and claim all the territory, from the River to the Sea,
> THEN:  The Israelis may not exercise self-determination for sovereignty and independence for any territory between the River and the Sea.
> THUS:
> As our friend "rylah" said ---
> 
> ✪  Her basic notion is that self-determination equals apartheid, which is false.
> ✪  As does Hamas, she denies any national rights to the Jews.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Y'all must be looking at this through Israel colored glasses because I am not seeing what you are seeing. She is very accurate and precise in her assessment. For more detail you can read the actual report.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Well, my interpretation of what she said must be different than yours.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her basic notion is that self-determination equals apartheid, which is false.
> As does Hamas, she denies any national rights to the Jews.
> 
> Need that explained again?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe she said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> IF, any support of a Two-State solution is support of "Apartheid"
> THEN:  There can be only One-State.
> IF, there is only One-State
> THEN:  Only ONE party, (either the Arab-Palestinians or the Israelis) may exercise self-determination for sovereignty and independence.
> IF: the Arab Palestinians have the right and claim all the territory, from the River to the Sea,
> THEN:  The Israelis may not exercise self-determination for sovereignty and independence for any territory between the River and the Sea.
> THUS:
> As our friend "rylah" said ---
> 
> ✪  Her basic notion is that self-determination equals apartheid, which is false.
> ✪  As does Hamas, she denies any national rights to the Jews.​
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y'all must be looking at this through Israel colored glasses because I am not seeing what you are seeing. She is very accurate and precise in her assessment. For more detail you can read the actual report.
Click to expand...


The YouTube video is as bogus now as the last time you cut and pasted it.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Y'all must be looking at this through Israel colored glasses because I am not seeing what you are seeing. She is very accurate and precise in her assessment. For more detail you can read the actual report.



At 9:01 she says, "It is a comprehensive system of laws which ensures Jewish national privilege ... the idea that Jews are a nation and that as a people or nation they have certain privileges... It is a racial conflict according to the law defining what is racial discrimination which includes groups defined by descent."

That is conflating the right to self-determination (in the form of a nation or a nationality) with apartheid.  It also conflates indigenous definitions and rights as apartheid.  It would be very difficult for any modern nation to pass this standard.  And yet she applies it only to Israel.  

Or is she speaking and writing reports about the apartheid nation of Spain that I am not aware of?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all must be looking at this through Israel colored glasses because I am not seeing what you are seeing. She is very accurate and precise in her assessment. For more detail you can read the actual report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 9:01 she says, "It is a comprehensive system of laws which ensures Jewish national privilege ... the idea that Jews are a nation and that as a people or nation they have certain privileges... It is a racial conflict according to the law defining what is racial discrimination which includes groups defined by descent."
> 
> That is conflating the right to self-determination (in the form of a nation or a nationality) with apartheid.  It also conflates indigenous definitions and rights as apartheid.  It would be very difficult for any modern nation to pass this standard.  And yet she applies it only to Israel.
> 
> Or is she speaking and writing reports about the apartheid nation of Spain that I am not aware of?
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> That is conflating the right to self-determination (in the form of a nation or a nationality) with apartheid. It also conflates indigenous definitions and rights as apartheid.


You are reading into it what is not there.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all must be looking at this through Israel colored glasses because I am not seeing what you are seeing. She is very accurate and precise in her assessment. For more detail you can read the actual report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 9:01 she says, "It is a comprehensive system of laws which ensures Jewish national privilege ... the idea that Jews are a nation and that as a people or nation they have certain privileges... It is a racial conflict according to the law defining what is racial discrimination which includes groups defined by descent."
> 
> That is conflating the right to self-determination (in the form of a nation or a nationality) with apartheid.  It also conflates indigenous definitions and rights as apartheid.  It would be very difficult for any modern nation to pass this standard.  And yet she applies it only to Israel.
> 
> Or is she speaking and writing reports about the apartheid nation of Spain that I am not aware of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is conflating the right to self-determination (in the form of a nation or a nationality) with apartheid. It also conflates indigenous definitions and rights as apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are reading into it what is not there.
Click to expand...


So, you don't see a problem with a nation which is defined by its Jewishness, then?  Because that is what SHE is using to define apartheid.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*South Africa slams Israel over its "apartheid" policies, again!*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *South Africa slams Israel over its "apartheid" policies, again!*
> 
> **



This is the same South Africa where black politicians are calling for the killing of whites?

Do you realize that mindlessly cutting and pasting YouTube makes you appear to be a buffoon?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel Lobby tries to shutdown Israel Apartheid Week*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel Lobby tries to shutdown Israel Apartheid Week*



Have you considered an alliance between the the South African fascists and the Islamic fascists?

Sounds like a marriage made in your Korans.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Lobby tries to shutdown Israel Apartheid Week*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered an alliance between the the South African fascists and the Islamic fascists?
> 
> Sounds like a marriage made in your Korans.
Click to expand...


Who cares what S. Africa says? The truth is that Israel offered them almost everything they wanted and it was rejected.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel Lobby tries to shutdown Israel Apartheid Week*
> 
> **




It's so cute that Tinmore cuts and pastes youtube videos from PressTV aka _The Iranian Mullah News Network_


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Webinar Interview with Richard Falk*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Webinar Interview with Richard Falk*
> 
> **



Ah yes, Falk. He's another of your Jooooooo hating heroes who has been publicly humiliated as such. 

It's more than a little creepy that your cutting and pasting is focused on admiring dregs and misfits. 

Carry on, sweetie.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Webinar Interview with Richard Falk*
> 
> **




United Nations Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon condemned on Tuesday "preposterous" blog remarks posted by Richard Falk, UN special rapporteur on human rights in the Palestinian territories, in which he *endorsed conspiracy theories* claiming the United States government backed and executed the 9/11 attacks.

Here, he forgot something:


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Lobby tries to shutdown Israel Apartheid Week*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered an alliance between the the South African fascists and the Islamic fascists?
> 
> Sounds like a marriage made in your Korans.
Click to expand...




ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Lobby tries to shutdown Israel Apartheid Week*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered an alliance between the the South African fascists and the Islamic fascists?
> 
> Sounds like a marriage made in your Korans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what S. Africa says? The truth is that Israel offered them almost everything they wanted and it was rejected.
Click to expand...


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Lobby tries to shutdown Israel Apartheid Week*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered an alliance between the the South African fascists and the Islamic fascists?
> 
> Sounds like a marriage made in your Korans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what S. Africa says? The truth is that Israel offered them almost everything they wanted and it was rejected.
Click to expand...


I love the response to this post!  Whoever marked it with the Icon “ funny” should educate themselves and read about what was previously offered and rejected; especially PM Olmert. There will be no response; there never is.


----------



## montelatici




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Update: The European boycott of the opening ceremony of the embassy events collapsed.

*33 ambassadors will arrive at the event this evening at the Foreign Ministry.*
These are: 
Albania, Angola, Austria, Cameroon, Democratic Republic Congo, Republic of Congo, Ivory Coast, Czech Republic, Dominican Republic, Salvador, Ethiopia, Georgia, Guatemala, Honduras, Hungary, Kenya, Macedonia, Myanmar, Nigeria, Panama, Peru, Philippines, Romania, Rwanda, Serbia, South Sudan, Thailand, USA, Ukraine, Vietnam, Paraguay, Zambia and Tanzania.

Twitter


----------



## Mindful

If the UN says so, then it must be true.


----------



## Mindful

After Rwanda, the UN has no credibility, whatsoever!


----------



## PredFan

UselessNess


----------



## Hollie

It’s difficult to imagine an agency more corrupt and useless than UNRWA. Nothing more than a bloated welfare fraud dedicated to the maintenance of Islamic terrorist franchises.


----------



## Mindful

Hollie said:


> It’s difficult to imagine an agency more corrupt and useless than UNRWA. Nothing more than a bloated welfare fraud dedicated to the maintenance of Islamic terrorist franchises.



Just another gravy train.


----------



## theliq

PredFan said:


> UselessNess


You Zionist SCUM didn't think that in 1948


----------



## theliq

Hollie said:


> It’s difficult to imagine an agency more corrupt and useless than UNRWA. Nothing more than a bloated welfare fraud dedicated to the maintenance of Islamic terrorist franchises.


I can't IMAGINE BECAUSE I KNOW......THE MOST BLOATED WELFARE FRAUD IN THE WORLD ARE THE ZIONIST SCUM WHO ARE RUNNING ISRAEL>>>>>>BECAUSE THEY HAVE EXTRACTED CASH FROM THE WORLD,ON THE LIES THAT ZIONISTS WERE TORTURED AND MURDERED BY THE NAZIS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>THIS IS THE SICKEST CLAIM BY THIS SCUM>>>BECAUSE THE ZIONISTS COLLABORATED WITH HITLER FROM 1934 ONWARDS...THEY HELPED SENT MILLIONS OF NON-ZIONIST JEWS TO THE GAS CHARNELS.......FACT.

THEY THEN CLAIMED<THE HOLOCAUST WAS ENDURED....BULLSHIT>>>ZIONISTS HAD NO CASULTIES UNDER THE NAZI ERA,BECAUSE THEY WERE THE PROTECTED COLLABORATORS........"BUT MILLIONS OF JEWS WERE MAY THEY REST IN PEACE", they were seen a collateral damage in the Zionists Scums desire to have LAND (STOLEN) to start this Zionist Social Programme of filling a land with Synthetic Jews or Gypo Converts because that is all they are...No lineage to Abraham...just central Asian Tribes.

IT WOULD AND IS LAUGHABLE WHEN YOU FOLLOW THE EMERGENCE OF THE ZIONIST,CREATED BY AN ATHIEST!!!!!!!!!!!GAY PERSON CALLING THEMSELVES A JEW!!!!!!!!ATHIEST???????NO RELIGION,YET TODAY THEY CLAIM TO BE THE EPITOME OF JEWISHNESS AND THINK THEY ARE A SEMITIC PEOPLE.........ZIONISM OR TERRORIST ZIONISM IS A POLITICAL FORCE ONLY


WE HAVE SUBSIDISED THESE ZIONISTS COMPLETELY for 70 years.....WHY, IS WHAT I ASK.....SO SHOULD YOU...they have conned us all,Murderers of the Palestinian Semitic People,and continuing to do this today.


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update: The European boycott of the opening ceremony of the embassy events collapsed.
> 
> *33 ambassadors will arrive at the event this evening at the Foreign Ministry.*
> These are:
> Albania, Angola, Austria, Cameroon, Democratic Republic Congo, Republic of Congo, Ivory Coast, Czech Republic, Dominican Republic, Salvador, Ethiopia, Georgia, Guatemala, Honduras, Hungary, Kenya, Macedonia, Myanmar, Nigeria, Panama, Peru, Philippines, Romania, Rwanda, Serbia, South Sudan, Thailand, USA, Ukraine, Vietnam, Paraguay, Zambia and Tanzania.
> 
> Twitter
Click to expand...

IDIOT...MOST OF THESE COUNTRIES ARE RUN BY MASS MURDERERS<>OR GOVENMENTS RUN BY ZIONISTS,Ukraine or Israels LAP-DOGS like the Usa........in other words these particular Countries are a MOTELY CREW OF THE SCUM OF THE EARTH....ENJOY rylah you sleep with curr's because you are one


----------



## Mindful

Charming rant.


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> Charming rant.


Thanks it is actually called....TRUTHFULLY EXPOSING IN THE FRESHEST WAY ZIONIST TERRORIST CULT BULLSHIT OR THE SYNTHETIC ZIONISTS WHO MADLY BELIEVE THEY ARE JEWS......but clearly despised by orthodox Jews for good reason....Mindful STOP consuming Zionist Shit...IT IS BAD FOR YOU....steve


----------



## Hollie

Mindful said:


> Charming rant.



I’m hoping he wipes that unseemly drool from his keyboard.


----------



## Mindful

Video and audio of some statements, the likes of which we have not really been used to hearing from the US and Australia.




White House and Australia Blame Hamas for Gaza Deaths
While there is no shortage of people blaming Israel for the deaths of palestinians involved in violent demonstrations on Israel’s border, there are at…
ISRAELLYCOOL.COM


----------



## xyz

montelatici said:


>


Actually there was close cooperation between the two governments. Israel actually sold or helped Apartheid South Africa develop nuclear weapons. Supposedly they don't have them anymore.
How Israel helped apartheid South Africa build nuclear weapons

Revealed: how Israel offered to sell South Africa nuclear weapons


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Rethinking the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict: Implications of the Apartheid Lens*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## rylah

*UN Address by Palestinan Minister of Uncontrollable Rage*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *UN Address by Palestinan Minister of Uncontrollable Rage*


Cool Ziowood video.


----------



## member

louie888 said:


> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*






_*"[israel.....yada yada yada]............dominates the Palestinian people as a whole.....*"_

Terrorism *dominates* them *"as a whole."*

Salu_ti _!








_*and *[to make you feel at home]_



Salute !


----------



## Roudy

member said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*"[israel.....yada yada yada]............dominates the Palestinian people as a whole.....*"_
> 
> Terrorism *dominates* them *"as a whole."*
> 
> Salu_ti _!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*and *[to make you feel at home]_
> 
> 
> 
> Salute !
Click to expand...


Yes, Salut!


----------



## fanger

Israel says it won’t co-operate with the inquiry called for by the United Nations Human Rights Council (HRC) on Friday into recent violence on the Israel-Gaza border.

The body approved a commission of inquiry to investigate Israel’s handling of clashes on the Gaza border and alleged human rights violations in the Gaza Strip, West Bank and east Jerusalem.
Israel will not co-operate with UN human rights inquiry


----------



## fanger

member said:


> _*and *[to make you feel at home]_
> 
> 
> 
> Salute !


 are those American children giving the Bellamy salute?
Pledging Allegiance | Now I Know

Yes it is....Bellamy salute | Wikiwand


----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*and *[to make you feel at home]_
> 
> 
> 
> Salute !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are those American children giving the Bellamy salute?
> Pledging Allegiance | Now I Know
> 
> Yes it is....Bellamy salute | Wikiwand
Click to expand...

Was the Nazi Mufti of Belestine giving the Belami Salute to his fellow Nazis?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

fanger said:


> Israel says it won’t co-operate with the inquiry called for by the United Nations Human Rights Council (HRC) on Friday into recent violence on the Israel-Gaza border.
> 
> The body approved a commission of inquiry to investigate Israel’s handling of clashes on the Gaza border and alleged human rights violations in the Gaza Strip, West Bank and east Jerusalem.
> Israel will not co-operate with UN human rights inquiry



You should be a comedian . Is this the same U.N. who did nothing when the  Staits of Tiran were blocked and actually left the area prior to War.breaking out? THEY are going to be “ impartial and fair?”


----------



## Roudy

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel says it won’t co-operate with the inquiry called for by the United Nations Human Rights Council (HRC) on Friday into recent violence on the Israel-Gaza border.
> 
> The body approved a commission of inquiry to investigate Israel’s handling of clashes on the Gaza border and alleged human rights violations in the Gaza Strip, West Bank and east Jerusalem.
> Israel will not co-operate with UN human rights inquiry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be a comedian . Is this the same U.N. who did nothing when the  Staits of Tiran were blocked and actually left the area prior to War.breaking out? THEY are going to be “ impartial and fair?”
Click to expand...


Yup, the same UN that's does nothing while Assad butchers half a million of his own people.


----------



## xyz

It's a national socialist government. You have to belong to a specific ethnic group to take advantage of certain things and be a full-fledged citizen. One of the few remaining governments of this type.

Although I wouldn't say it's identical to the German Nazis, there are similarities and differences.


----------



## Roudy

The same UN that thumbed its nose while millions were brutally slaughtered in the Rwandan genocide.

Rwandan Genocide Exclusive Videos & Features - HISTORY.com

UN is a joke.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Roudy said:


> The same UN that thumbed its nose while millions were brutally slaughtered in the Rwandan genocide.
> 
> Rwandan Genocide Exclusive Videos & Features - HISTORY.com
> 
> UN is a joke.



Right! THAT U.N. was going to intervene on Israel’s behalf ! He is an AssHole !


----------



## P F Tinmore

*"Israel: Democracy or Apartheid State?" with Josh Ruebner*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *"Israel: Democracy or Apartheid State?" with Josh Ruebner*



Were there any Jews from Gaza’istan at the event?

That’s actually a rhetorical question for you non-conversant, cut and paste types.


----------



## rylah

*Maen Rashid Areikat- the Palestinian ambassador to Washington*





*So, you think it would be necessary to first transfer and remove every Jew—*
_
Absolutely. No, I’m not saying to transfer every Jew, I’m saying transfer Jews who, after an agreement with Israel, fall under the jurisdiction of a Palestinian state._

*Any Jew who is inside the borders of Palestine will have to leave?*
_
Absolutely. I think this is a very necessary step, before we can allow the two states to somehow develop their separate national identities, and then maybe open up the doors for all kinds of cultural, social, political, economic exchanges, that freedom of movement of both citizens of Israelis and Palestinians from one area to another. You know you have to think of the day after.
_
Apartheid is exactly what we see in the UN, and what the Arabs are openly promoting.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Self contradiction at the basis of their argument - Israeli or Palestinian passport don't change the color of ones' skin.

Palestinian Arabs are the only people on earth who officially condition their self-determination on the removal of all Jews from their envisioned future state.

If that's not apartheid then nothing in Israel could ever be.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

P F Tinmore said:


>


WOW RT.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self contradiction at the basis of their argument - Israeli or Palestinian passport don't change the color of ones' skin.
> 
> Palestinian Arabs are the only people on earth who officially condition their self-determination on the removal of all Jews from their envisioned future state.
> 
> If that's not apartheid then nothing in Israel could ever be.
Click to expand...

You didnt hear of Iran's plans then.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

And here we have the Israeli trolls, "we have nothing wrong, you poopy pants"


----------



## rylah

Ecocertifmrl said:


> And here we have the Israeli trolls, "we have nothing wrong, you poopy pants"



Oh look big pinkish letters, and poop...You must be right.


----------



## rylah

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self contradiction at the basis of their argument - Israeli or Palestinian passport don't change the color of ones' skin.
> 
> Palestinian Arabs are the only people on earth who officially condition their self-determination on the removal of all Jews from their envisioned future state.
> 
> If that's not apartheid then nothing in Israel could ever be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt hear of Iran's plans then.
Click to expand...


Tell me all about Iran's plans then...
Is it like the Palestinian demand for a Jew-free state?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl

rylah said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self contradiction at the basis of their argument - Israeli or Palestinian passport don't change the color of ones' skin.
> 
> Palestinian Arabs are the only people on earth who officially condition their self-determination on the removal of all Jews from their envisioned future state.
> 
> If that's not apartheid then nothing in Israel could ever be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt hear of Iran's plans then.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me all about Iran's plans then...
> Is it like the Palestinian demand for a Jew-free state?
Click to expand...

It is to destroy Israel, sherlock.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Does the term 'apartheid' fit Israel? Of course it does.*

There, the term "racial discrimination" is defined as "any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, color, descent, or national or ethnic origin which has the purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social, cultural or any other field of public life."

*Does the term 'apartheid' fit Israel? Of course it does.*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Does the term 'apartheid' fit Israel? Of course it does.*
> 
> There, the term "racial discrimination" is defined as "any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, color, descent, or national or ethnic origin which has the purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social, cultural or any other field of public life."
> 
> *Does the term 'apartheid' fit Israel? Of course it does.*



Shirley, you can discuss those attributes described above in connection with your mini-caliphate of Gaza'istan.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Does the term 'apartheid' fit Israel? Of course it does.*
> 
> There, the term "racial discrimination" is defined as "any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, color, descent, or national or ethnic origin which has the purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social, cultural or any other field of public life."
> 
> *Does the term 'apartheid' fit Israel? Of course it does.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley, you can discuss those attributes described above in connection with your mini-caliphate of Gaza'istan.
Click to expand...

Deflection.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Does the term 'apartheid' fit Israel? Of course it does.*
> 
> There, the term "racial discrimination" is defined as "any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, color, descent, or national or ethnic origin which has the purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social, cultural or any other field of public life."
> 
> *Does the term 'apartheid' fit Israel? Of course it does.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley, you can discuss those attributes described above in connection with your mini-caliphate of Gaza'istan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
Click to expand...


I was certain you would retreat to your usual tactic of sidestepping and denial.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Apartheid: How Useful is the Framework for the Palestinian Struggle?*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Apartheid: How Useful is the Framework for the Palestinian Struggle?*



It’s not useful at all. It’s just another slogan.


----------



## Darkman00

UN is a fucking joke ... Don't even know why any one would pay attention to them (never even mind listening to them or taking 'em at par).


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Does the term 'apartheid' fit Israel? Of course it does.*
> 
> There, the term "racial discrimination" is defined as "any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, color, descent, or national or ethnic origin which has the purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social, cultural or any other field of public life."
> 
> *Does the term 'apartheid' fit Israel? Of course it does.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley, you can discuss those attributes described above in connection with your mini-caliphate of Gaza'istan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
Click to expand...


----------



## Humanity

I really don't know what the argument is from Team Israel...

Muttandyahoo has just declared Israel exclusive for Jews...

A declaration of an apartheid state!

Now all we have to do is sit and wait for Muttandyahoo to declare himself the Fuehrer and we will all see where he is taking Israel!


----------



## rylah

Humanity said:


> I really don't know what the argument is from Team Israel...
> 
> Muttandyahoo has just declared Israel exclusive for Jews...
> 
> A declaration of an apartheid state!
> 
> Now all we have to do is sit and wait for Muttandyahoo to declare himself the Fuehrer and we will all see where he is taking Israel!



Just another spin on a point You failed to prove in the thread about the given law.

Actually there's no way to put Israel in that category without practicing the same discrimination, which is at the heart of the apartheid accusation.


----------



## Humanity

rylah said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know what the argument is from Team Israel...
> 
> Muttandyahoo has just declared Israel exclusive for Jews...
> 
> A declaration of an apartheid state!
> 
> Now all we have to do is sit and wait for Muttandyahoo to declare himself the Fuehrer and we will all see where he is taking Israel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another spin on a point You failed to prove in the thread about the given law.
> 
> Actually there's no way to put Israel in that category without practicing the same discrimination, which is at the heart of the apartheid accusation.
Click to expand...


I would STRONGLY recommend you read this, as posted in another thread...

Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively

Actually, there is EVERY way to put Israel in that category when the very prime minister is making those very declarations!

So, YOU choose... Fascist regime? Apartheid regime? Just plain Nazi regime?

Remember, it is not MY spin on anything, it is what your beloved leader has declared!


----------



## PredFan

Fuck the UN. Useless as man boobs.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

PredFan said:


> Useless as man boobs.


.   

I have no choice but to consider that a personal insult, PredFan.


----------



## rylah

Humanity said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know what the argument is from Team Israel...
> 
> Muttandyahoo has just declared Israel exclusive for Jews...
> 
> A declaration of an apartheid state!
> 
> Now all we have to do is sit and wait for Muttandyahoo to declare himself the Fuehrer and we will all see where he is taking Israel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another spin on a point You failed to prove in the thread about the given law.
> 
> Actually there's no way to put Israel in that category without practicing the same discrimination, which is at the heart of the apartheid accusation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would STRONGLY recommend you read this, as posted in another thread...
> 
> Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively
> 
> Actually, there is EVERY way to put Israel in that category when the very prime minister is making those very declarations!
> 
> So, YOU choose... Fascist regime? Apartheid regime? Just plain Nazi regime?
> 
> Remember, it is not MY spin on anything, it is what your beloved leader has declared!
Click to expand...

'


Humanity said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know what the argument is from Team Israel...
> 
> Muttandyahoo has just declared Israel exclusive for Jews...
> 
> A declaration of an apartheid state!
> 
> Now all we have to do is sit and wait for Muttandyahoo to declare himself the Fuehrer and we will all see where he is taking Israel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another spin on a point You failed to prove in the thread about the given law.
> 
> Actually there's no way to put Israel in that category without practicing the same discrimination, which is at the heart of the apartheid accusation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would STRONGLY recommend you read this, as posted in another thread...
> 
> Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively
> 
> Actually, there is EVERY way to put Israel in that category when the very prime minister is making those very declarations!
> 
> So, YOU choose... Fascist regime? Apartheid regime? Just plain Nazi regime?
> 
> Remember, it is not MY spin on anything, it is what your beloved leader has declared!
Click to expand...


I don't see anything beyond the usual hysteric projections.
You want to fail on both threads? Be my guest.


----------



## member

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?



*"Book of Jeramiah"*

yes, i remember well..................anti-catholic.  i remember thinking   .....but...we're Christians ?


am i mistaken, "book of jeramiah?"

i know what I read from you ........... 

 you don't care for:  people sitting after CHURCH and praying the Rosary together, do you?


----------



## Humanity

rylah said:


> I don't see anything beyond the usual hysteric projections.



No, you wouldn't, because you are an idiot.

So you are denying that Buttandyahhoo is claiming Israel "exclusively Jewish"?



rylah said:


> You want to fail on both threads? Be my guest.



You are denying fact in two threads? 

That's a special kind of fool right there!


----------



## Shusha

The facts speak for themselves. Israel is clearly not exclusively Jewish. Apply same standards to Gaza. Or the West Bank. It gets just a little bit ridiculous. 

Someone explain to me how the rights to equality under the law and under the Constitution are being upheld for the Jewish people in Gaza and the West Bank.


----------



## Humanity

Shusha said:


> The facts speak for themselves. Israel is clearly not exclusively Jewish.



You need to tell that to your beloved leader!

*Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively*

Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively


----------



## Shazoomx4

Humanity said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts speak for themselves. Israel is clearly not exclusively Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to tell that to your beloved leader!
> 
> *Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively*
> 
> Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively
Click to expand...


But in actuality, everyone in Israel has the same right... if you Arabic or Jewish


----------



## Humanity

Shazoomx4 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts speak for themselves. Israel is clearly not exclusively Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to tell that to your beloved leader!
> 
> *Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively*
> 
> Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in actuality, everyone in Israel has the same right... if you Arabic or Jewish
Click to expand...


But in actuality, they don't!

Catch up with the thread and see quite clearly that not everyone is equal in Israel.

The prime minister declaring Israel exclusively Jewish is EXACTLY the same as declaring South Africa exclusively black! Imagine what reaction that would have!


----------



## Shazoomx4

Humanity said:


> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts speak for themselves. Israel is clearly not exclusively Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to tell that to your beloved leader!
> 
> *Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively*
> 
> Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in actuality, everyone in Israel has the same right... if you Arabic or Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in actuality, they don't!
> 
> Catch up with the thread and see quite clearly that not everyone is equal in Israel.
> 
> The prime minister declaring Israel exclusively Jewish is EXACTLY the same as declaring South Africa exclusively black! Imagine what reaction that would have!
Click to expand...

And you know it from experience to live in Israel?
In actually to the Arab citizens in Israel have extra help from the country, more than to the jews.
For example, http://rowad.org.il/list-centers/
Extra help in money only for Arab citizens to get high education
I have a first degree, I learned with Arab citizens Muslims Druze and Christians, most of them got extra help because they are Arab citizens, this help comes from the country...
If you know Hebrew, you can be able to read more in KolZhut

a social site that shows how the country help to minority groups in Israel like the Arab

Netanyahu said what he said (and just Full Disclosure *I do not vote for him* ) because he wants more ppl from the right side to vote for him that all...
The law means nothing, What he said mean nothing.   and what was before the law it what will be after this law...


----------



## Wyatt earp

Humanity said:


> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts speak for themselves. Israel is clearly not exclusively Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to tell that to your beloved leader!
> 
> *Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively*
> 
> Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in actuality, everyone in Israel has the same right... if you Arabic or Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in actuality, they don't!
> 
> Catch up with the thread and see quite clearly that not everyone is equal in Israel.
> 
> The prime minister declaring Israel exclusively Jewish is EXACTLY the same as declaring South Africa exclusively black! Imagine what reaction that would have!
Click to expand...




What a moron



Jews are not a race.



.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Shazoomx4 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts speak for themselves. Israel is clearly not exclusively Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to tell that to your beloved leader!
> 
> *Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively*
> 
> Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in actuality, everyone in Israel has the same right... if you Arabic or Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in actuality, they don't!
> 
> Catch up with the thread and see quite clearly that not everyone is equal in Israel.
> 
> The prime minister declaring Israel exclusively Jewish is EXACTLY the same as declaring South Africa exclusively black! Imagine what reaction that would have!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you know it from experience to live in Israel?
> In actually to the Arab citizens in Israel have extra help from the country, more than to the jews.
> For example, http://rowad.org.il/list-centers/
> Extra help in money only for Arab citizens to get high education
> I have a first degree, I learned with Arab citizens Muslims Druze and Christians, most of them got extra help because they are Arab citizens, this help comes from the country...
> If you know Hebrew, you can be able to read more in KolZhut
> 
> a social site that shows how the country help to minority groups in Israel like the Arab
> 
> Netanyahu said what he said (and just Full Disclosure *I do not vote for him* ) because he wants more ppl from the right side to vote for him that all...
> The law means nothing, What he said mean nothing.   and what was before the law it what will be after this law...
Click to expand...





bear513 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts speak for themselves. Israel is clearly not exclusively Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to tell that to your beloved leader!
> 
> *Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively*
> 
> Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in actuality, everyone in Israel has the same right... if you Arabic or Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in actuality, they don't!
> 
> Catch up with the thread and see quite clearly that not everyone is equal in Israel.
> 
> The prime minister declaring Israel exclusively Jewish is EXACTLY the same as declaring South Africa exclusively black! Imagine what reaction that would have!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a moron
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are not a race.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 The Moron won’t acknowledge that there are Arabs living in Israel as opposed to Abbas stating no Israelis in “ Palestine “


----------



## Humanity

bear513 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts speak for themselves. Israel is clearly not exclusively Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to tell that to your beloved leader!
> 
> *Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively*
> 
> Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in actuality, everyone in Israel has the same right... if you Arabic or Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in actuality, they don't!
> 
> Catch up with the thread and see quite clearly that not everyone is equal in Israel.
> 
> The prime minister declaring Israel exclusively Jewish is EXACTLY the same as declaring South Africa exclusively black! Imagine what reaction that would have!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a moron
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are not a race.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


What a moron!

Firstly did I say that they were?

Secondly, I would suggest you tell some Team Israel members that Jew is not a race... You will get short sharp shrift from them on that one I can tell you!


----------



## Humanity

Shazoomx4 said:


> Netanyahu said what he said (and just Full Disclosure *I do not vote for him* ) because he wants more ppl from the right side to vote for him that all...



Oh well that makes it ok then doesn't it.... Let's get the fascists on side by declaring exclusively Jewish... Then, once the fascists are onside Israel can 'upgrade' from an apartheid state to a fascist state.... Good move!


----------



## Shazoomx4

Humanity said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts speak for themselves. Israel is clearly not exclusively Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to tell that to your beloved leader!
> 
> *Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively*
> 
> Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in actuality, everyone in Israel has the same right... if you Arabic or Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in actuality, they don't!
> 
> Catch up with the thread and see quite clearly that not everyone is equal in Israel.
> 
> The prime minister declaring Israel exclusively Jewish is EXACTLY the same as declaring South Africa exclusively black! Imagine what reaction that would have!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a moron
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are not a race.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a moron!
> 
> Firstly did I say that they were?
> 
> Secondly, I would suggest you tell some Team Israel members that Jew is not a race... You will get short sharp shrift from them on that one I can tell you!
Click to expand...

Again... you said it from experience of living in Israel?   Judaism is religion and nation, but not a race
Judaism - Wikipedia


----------



## Humanity

Shazoomx4 said:


> Again... you said it from experience of living in Israel?



I don't need to be run over by a car to know it's going to hurt!!

No, I don't live in Israel, though I have visited Israel a few times. Your point is what exactly?

At least you are clear in your denial of Jew being a race! As previously mentioned, those thoughts will not sit well with Team Israel but hey, you will have to sort it out with them!


----------



## Shazoomx4

Humanity said:


> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu said what he said (and just Full Disclosure *I do not vote for him* ) because he wants more ppl from the right side to vote for him that all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well that makes it ok then doesn't it.... Let's get the fascists on side by declaring exclusively Jewish... Then, once the fascists are onside Israel can 'upgrade' from an apartheid state to a fascist state.... Good move!
Click to expand...

I don't think it is fascists

for example, it is not about 
- The Party's primacy
- The state as a supreme value
- The leader comes to power because of his special qualities and is elevated from the people.
- Opposition to democracy, communism, and liberalism

some of the definition of fascists and it is not about that at all... 

The Idea of this law it just keeps Israel to be safe for jews.. this law does not really do anything anyway...

In any country, you will find people that want to control the country and you can call them fascist also 
For example AfD in Germany FN in France and more... 
This is kind of ppl are more national, but not about fascist at all...

I just want to say that we are not the big devil you try to draw we like every country in EU about this issue


----------



## Shazoomx4

Humanity said:


> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again... you said it from experience of living in Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to be run over by a car to know it's going to hurt!!
> 
> No, I don't live in Israel, though I have visited Israel a few times. Your point is what exactly?
> 
> At least you are clear in your denial of Jew being a race! As previously mentioned, those thoughts will not sit well with Team Israel but hey, you will have to sort it out with them!
Click to expand...

No one says it's a race except you maybe...
I never heard anyone in Israel say that...


----------



## Wyatt earp

Humanity said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts speak for themselves. Israel is clearly not exclusively Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to tell that to your beloved leader!
> 
> *Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively*
> 
> Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in actuality, everyone in Israel has the same right... if you Arabic or Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in actuality, they don't!
> 
> Catch up with the thread and see quite clearly that not everyone is equal in Israel.
> 
> The prime minister declaring Israel exclusively Jewish is EXACTLY the same as declaring South Africa exclusively black! Imagine what reaction that would have!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a moron
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are not a race.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a moron!
> 
> Firstly did I say that they were?
> 
> Secondly, I would suggest you tell some Team Israel members that Jew is not a race... You will get short sharp shrift from them on that one I can tell you!
Click to expand...



Of course you implied it, but you know that already , I could convert to judasim but no way in hell I could be black or as much cut my dick off, run around in dresses an be a woman.


 .


----------



## Humanity

Shazoomx4 said:


> I just want to say that we are not the big devil you try to draw we like every country in EU about this issue



Who is "we"? Jews? Buttandyahoo? Likud? Who?



Shazoomx4 said:


> In any country, you will find people that want to control the country and you can call them fascist also
> For example AfD in Germany FN in France and more...
> This is kind of ppl are more national, but not about fascist at all...



Yes, well here we go again... Defending Israel by pointing fingers at others failings... POINTLESS!


----------



## Humanity

Shazoomx4 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again... you said it from experience of living in Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to be run over by a car to know it's going to hurt!!
> 
> No, I don't live in Israel, though I have visited Israel a few times. Your point is what exactly?
> 
> At least you are clear in your denial of Jew being a race! As previously mentioned, those thoughts will not sit well with Team Israel but hey, you will have to sort it out with them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one says it's a race except you maybe...
> I never heard anyone in Israel say that...
Click to expand...


Have a little read of some of the posts in this forum... I am sure you can search for Jew and Race and you will discover that Team Israel will absolutely tell you that Jew is a race!

And, for clarity, I have NEVER said Jew is a race and NEVER would!


----------



## Humanity

bear513 said:


> I could convert to judasim



Yes you could, but you would never be considered a true Jew.



bear513 said:


> as much cut my dick off, run around in dresses an be a woman.



Yes you could!


----------



## Wyatt earp

Humanity said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could convert to judasim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you could, but you would never be considered a true Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> as much cut my dick off, run around in dresses an be a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you could!
Click to expand...


Yup you are an indoctrinated snowflake so now science can mutate the body even more and insert a uterus in a guy?


Sorry no matter how much tranny's want to pretent they are still a guy and a white guy like me can never ever be black.


And once again Jews are not a race, blacks are a race


----------



## fncceo

NASCAR is a race ...


----------



## rylah

Humanity said:


> What a moron!
> 
> Firstly did I say that they were?
> 
> Secondly, I would suggest you tell some Team Israel members that Jew is not a race... You will get short sharp shrift from them on that one I can tell you!





Humanity said:


> At least you are clear in your denial of Jew being a race! As previously mentioned, those thoughts will not sit well with Team Israel but hey, you will have to sort it out with them!





Jews? Race?
Those red herrings show what You're obsessed about, not others.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Shazoomx4 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to tell that to your beloved leader!
> 
> *Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively*
> 
> Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in actuality, everyone in Israel has the same right... if you Arabic or Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in actuality, they don't!
> 
> Catch up with the thread and see quite clearly that not everyone is equal in Israel.
> 
> The prime minister declaring Israel exclusively Jewish is EXACTLY the same as declaring South Africa exclusively black! Imagine what reaction that would have!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a moron
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are not a race.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a moron!
> 
> Firstly did I say that they were?
> 
> Secondly, I would suggest you tell some Team Israel members that Jew is not a race... You will get short sharp shrift from them on that one I can tell you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again... you said it from experience of living in Israel?   Judaism is religion and nation, but not a race
> Judaism - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


The debate is besides the point. Israel does have Arabs whereas Abbas has stated no Israelis in “ Palestine “ The Dumbass doesn’t have a problem with it.


----------



## Humanity

bear513 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could convert to judasim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you could, but you would never be considered a true Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> as much cut my dick off, run around in dresses an be a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you could!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup you are an indoctrinated snowflake so now science can mutate the body even more and insert a uterus in a guy?
> 
> 
> Sorry no matter how much tranny's want to pretent they are still a guy and a white guy like me can never ever be black.
> 
> 
> And once again Jews are not a race, blacks are a race
Click to expand...


You are an ignorant neanderthal still living in the 19th century!

A bit homophobic are you 

Once again, please don't try and tell me what I already know, tell it to Team Israel here who will happily argue with you until you die of boredom that Jew is a race!


----------



## Shazoomx4

Humanity said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could convert to judasim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you could, but you would never be considered a true Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> as much cut my dick off, run around in dresses an be a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you could!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup you are an indoctrinated snowflake so now science can mutate the body even more and insert a uterus in a guy?
> 
> 
> Sorry no matter how much tranny's want to pretent they are still a guy and a white guy like me can never ever be black.
> 
> 
> And once again Jews are not a race, blacks are a race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an ignorant neanderthal still living in the 19th century!
> 
> A bit homophobic are you
> 
> Once again, please don't try and tell me what I already know, tell it to Team Israel here who will happily argue with you until you die of boredom that Jew is a race!
Click to expand...

Stop to talk about "Team Israel" that only in your head you invention...


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
 ※→  Humanity, Shazoomx4, et al,

The Jewish People, living in Israel or anywhere else, have known all along that to be Jewish has nothing to do with race.  Why, you might ask, do I say this?  *(RHETORICAL)*  Because there is more than one race within the culture of Jews. 



Humanity said:


> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again... you said it from experience of living in Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to be run over by a car to know it's going to hurt!!
> 
> No, I don't live in Israel, though I have visited Israel a few times. Your point is what exactly?
> 
> At least you are clear in your denial of Jew being a race! As previously mentioned, those thoughts will not sit well with Team Israel but hey, you will have to sort it out with them!
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The "bulk" (not all) of the confusion in the late 20th Century come from this very allegation about "racism" and "apartheid."  As I have already mentioned recently, the key element of "apartheid" is that it includes the systematic oppression and domination by "one racial group" over any "another racial group."  The allegation becomes false when compared one comes to understand the true meaning of "racism" and its impact on  "apartheid."

✪  A/RES/46/86 Revokes the determination _(zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination)_ contained in A/RES/3379 (XXX)...  Whoever, it was never the case that the Jewish People needed a political body, such as the UN, to define them. They have always known who they are.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

*After Apartheid: Getting to Justice and Equality in Palestine.*

**


----------



## Shazoomx4

P F Tinmore said:


> *After Apartheid: Getting to Justice and Equality in Palestine.*
> 
> **


What is your solution?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Shazoomx4 said:


> [
> What is your solution?



.
Based upon what I have seen of this poster, whatever it is, it will be final.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## talksalot

montelatici said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the UN agreed to the predictable eviction of the native Palestinians to allow European Jews to replace the native people and establish the Jewish State.
Click to expand...

They weren't evicted.


----------



## rylah

There's no way to claim Israel is an apartheid without practicing the same racial discrimination
against Israelis that they're being accused of.
The Apartheid accusation works only when the anti-Israeli activists use racial profiling against any Jew, Arab, Armenian or Yazidi with an Israeli citizenship, trying to lump them into one racial category.

That would be convenient for the demands of a Jew-free Palestine.


----------



## MaryL

louie888 said:


> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*


After careful consideration...Nah. Palestinians could, now, (now, perhaps I am wrong here, but stop using violence and extremism) and be, like the kids say, open minded and tolerant of diversity? Could it hurt? Has that ever occurred to these geniuses? Instead of fanning the flames of hatred, accept move on and THAT might do more than the intifada  ever could have accomplished. Shh, instead of blowing up people, co-exist with them. Could that be the secret of peace in the middle east?


----------



## P F Tinmore

MaryL said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> After careful consideration...Nah. Palestinians could, now, (now, perhaps I am wrong here, but stop using violence and extremism) and be, like the kids say, open minded and tolerant of diversity? Could it hurt? Has that ever occurred to these geniuses? Instead of fanning the flames of hatred, accept move on and THAT might do more than the intifada  ever could have accomplished. Shh, instead of blowing up people, co-exist with them. Could that be the secret of peace in the middle east?
Click to expand...




MaryL said:


> Shh, instead of blowing up people, co-exist with them. Could that be the secret of peace in the middle east?


Not really. The Zionist goal has always been, and continues to be, all of Palestine without the Palestinians. This goal is pursued with or without Palestinian activities.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> After careful consideration...Nah. Palestinians could, now, (now, perhaps I am wrong here, but stop using violence and extremism) and be, like the kids say, open minded and tolerant of diversity? Could it hurt? Has that ever occurred to these geniuses? Instead of fanning the flames of hatred, accept move on and THAT might do more than the intifada  ever could have accomplished. Shh, instead of blowing up people, co-exist with them. Could that be the secret of peace in the middle east?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shh, instead of blowing up people, co-exist with them. Could that be the secret of peace in the middle east?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The Zionist goal has always been, and continues to be, all of Palestine without the Palestinians. This goal is pursued with or without Palestinian activities.
Click to expand...


You keep saying that, while officially demanding a Jew-free territory.
Apartheid is exactly what Arabs demand for their future state.


----------



## member

Humanity said:


> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts speak for themselves. Israel is clearly not exclusively Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to tell that to your beloved leader!
> 
> *Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively*
> 
> Netanyahu at Cabinet Meeting: Israel is the National State of the Jewish People, Exclusively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in actuality, everyone in Israel has the same right... if you Arabic or Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in actuality, they don't!
> 
> Catch up with the thread and see quite clearly that not everyone is equal in Israel.
> 
> The prime minister declaring Israel exclusively Jewish is EXACTLY the same as declaring South Africa exclusively black! Imagine what reaction that would have!
Click to expand...






*"exclusively black....."*

there's so many _*"exclusively black"*_ countries on the face of the earth.  the HORRORS coming out of all these black countries [and neighborhoods] *in the 21st century*:


*"...imagine the "reaction"*





you live in one of them? LoL.  (hypocrite).


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> After careful consideration...Nah. Palestinians could, now, (now, perhaps I am wrong here, but stop using violence and extremism) and be, like the kids say, open minded and tolerant of diversity? Could it hurt? Has that ever occurred to these geniuses? Instead of fanning the flames of hatred, accept move on and THAT might do more than the intifada  ever could have accomplished. Shh, instead of blowing up people, co-exist with them. Could that be the secret of peace in the middle east?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shh, instead of blowing up people, co-exist with them. Could that be the secret of peace in the middle east?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The Zionist goal has always been, and continues to be, all of Palestine without the Palestinians. This goal is pursued with or without Palestinian activities.
Click to expand...


*"..with or without Palestinian activities.."*

you mean, the terrorist _*activities*_.  plenty of peace-offerings have been made.



 terrorists can't have their own state.










how about all the peaceful palestinians separate themselves from their terrorist regime that governs them ?  Go live in Gaza....and hamass 

 and friends....live in the west bank ?   no protests from the theatre group people or the face-painting/dancing festival folks against having a terrorist government.

the uprising 

  needs to be against hamass, i.j.....and abbass...


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Not really. The Zionist goal has always been, and continues to be, all of Palestine without the Palestinians. This goal is pursued with or without Palestinian activities.



Slander.  There is absolutely no evidence that this is true, and quite a bit to the contrary.  In other words, its an intentional lie fabricated so Arabs can continue to justify "resistance" (aka the mass murder of innocent people).


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> After careful consideration...Nah. Palestinians could, now, (now, perhaps I am wrong here, but stop using violence and extremism) and be, like the kids say, open minded and tolerant of diversity? Could it hurt? Has that ever occurred to these geniuses? Instead of fanning the flames of hatred, accept move on and THAT might do more than the intifada  ever could have accomplished. Shh, instead of blowing up people, co-exist with them. Could that be the secret of peace in the middle east?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shh, instead of blowing up people, co-exist with them. Could that be the secret of peace in the middle east?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The Zionist goal has always been, and continues to be, all of Palestine without the Palestinians. This goal is pursued with or without Palestinian activities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying that, while officially demanding a Jew-free territory.
> Apartheid is exactly what Arabs demand for their future state.
Click to expand...

I never said that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. The Zionist goal has always been, and continues to be, all of Palestine without the Palestinians. This goal is pursued with or without Palestinian activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slander.  There is absolutely no evidence that this is true, and quite a bit to the contrary.  In other words, its an intentional lie fabricated so Arabs can continue to justify "resistance" (aka the mass murder of innocent people).
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. The Zionist goal has always been, and continues to be, all of Palestine without the Palestinians. This goal is pursued with or without Palestinian activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slander.  There is absolutely no evidence that this is true, and quite a bit to the contrary.  In other words, its an intentional lie fabricated so Arabs can continue to justify "resistance" (aka the mass murder of innocent people).
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It’s actually comical to read your silly proclamations about “apartheid” (a term you don’t understand), while you applaud the actions of your fascist heroes.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. The Zionist goal has always been, and continues to be, all of Palestine without the Palestinians. This goal is pursued with or without Palestinian activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slander.  There is absolutely no evidence that this is true, and quite a bit to the contrary.  In other words, its an intentional lie fabricated so Arabs can continue to justify "resistance" (aka the mass murder of innocent people).
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Still slander.  Cutting down olive trees is just as stupid and extremist as planting olive trees on land that does not belong to you.  But claiming that this proves the "Zionist goal" of ethnically cleansing the entire territory of Arabs is still slander.  And unfounded.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> After careful consideration...Nah. Palestinians could, now, (now, perhaps I am wrong here, but stop using violence and extremism) and be, like the kids say, open minded and tolerant of diversity? Could it hurt? Has that ever occurred to these geniuses? Instead of fanning the flames of hatred, accept move on and THAT might do more than the intifada  ever could have accomplished. Shh, instead of blowing up people, co-exist with them. Could that be the secret of peace in the middle east?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shh, instead of blowing up people, co-exist with them. Could that be the secret of peace in the middle east?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The Zionist goal has always been, and continues to be, all of Palestine without the Palestinians. This goal is pursued with or without Palestinian activities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying that, while officially demanding a Jew-free territory.
> Apartheid is exactly what Arabs demand for their future state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that.
Click to expand...


*So, you think it would be necessary to first transfer and remove every Jew?*

_"Absolutely. No, I’m not saying to transfer every Jew, I’m saying transfer Jews who, after an agreement with Israel, fall under the jurisdiction of a Palestinian state."_

*Any Jew who is inside the borders of Palestine will have to leave?*

_"Absolutely. I think this is a very necessary step, before we can allow the two states to somehow develop their separate national identities, and then maybe open up the doors for all kinds of cultural, social, political, economic exchanges, that freedom of movement of both citizens of Israelis and Palestinians from one area to another. You know you have to think of the day after."

*MAEN RASHID AREIKAT*
*The Palestinian ambassador to Washington*_


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. The Zionist goal has always been, and continues to be, all of Palestine without the Palestinians. This goal is pursued with or without Palestinian activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slander.  There is absolutely no evidence that this is true, and quite a bit to the contrary.  In other words, its an intentional lie fabricated so Arabs can continue to justify "resistance" (aka the mass murder of innocent people).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still slander.  Cutting down olive trees is just as stupid and extremist as planting olive trees on land that does not belong to you.  But claiming that this proves the "Zionist goal" of ethnically cleansing the entire territory of Arabs is still slander.  And unfounded.
Click to expand...




Shusha said:


> Still slander. Cutting down olive trees is just as stupid and extremist as planting olive trees on land that does not belong to you.


Any proof of that or are you just blowing smoke out your ass as usual?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Any proof of that or are you just blowing smoke out your ass as usual?



You made the claim that cutting down olive trees is proof that Zionism intends to claim all of Palestine without the (Arab) Palestinians.  My response was that your claim is ridiculous.  Its on you to prove your claim, not the other way around.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


>


What occupation, Tinmore?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any proof of that or are you just blowing smoke out your ass as usual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made the claim that cutting down olive trees is proof that Zionism intends to claim all of Palestine without the (Arab) Palestinians.  My response was that your claim is ridiculous.  Its on you to prove your claim, not the other way around.
Click to expand...


He objects to Israel “ intending” to claim ALL of Palestine?   He keeps posting a ridiculous You Tube Video of Hasic Jews stating Israel
Should not exist. 
   I recently posted a You Tube Video in which many Palestinian stated that IF there is “ Right of Return” their Goal is to take over all the land and throw every Israeli out yet he had the CHUTZPAH to talk about “ apartheid “ and “ International Law?”   It’s actually quite pathetic and desperate.


----------



## Mindful

Apartheid fail!  

“Apartheid’ Fail: Israel’s First Female Muslim Arab National Service Volunteer


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


>



Too bad those “ law” didn’t exist before 1967


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



*If Arab demand for a Jew free Palestine is not apartheid - then nothing is.*

If You have no problem with middle east being ethnically cleansed of virtually all Jews, but demand the end of the only Jewish state - then it's You who supports apartheid.

If You have no problem with Jordan being a Jew-free Arab state (BY LAW), with it's Palestinian majority on 78% of Mandatory Palestine, then You have no argument calling Israel an apartheid with it's 20% of Arab minority who enjoy more rights than in any other Arab state -  it's just a blood libel and outright racist bigotry.

It's really that simple.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



I think it's comical that islamic fascists don't understand the slogans they use.

Opinion | Why Israel Is Nothing Like Apartheid South Africa

JERUSALEM — Among critics of Israel, it has become ever more common to accuse the Jewish state of imitating apartheid South Africa. This month, an obscure United Nations agency, the Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia, whose membership comprises 18 Arab states, caused an uproar when it issued a report accusing Israel of applying the same racism in its conflict with Palestinians that made South Africa an international pariah. The United Nations secretary general swiftly repudiated the report, and it was removed from the agency’s website.


----------



## rylah

*Mudar Zahran Tells The Truth About Israel
and The Treatment of Arabs in Neighbouring Countries*

_"You have to be fair and square to achieve justice. Justice is collective.You cannot promise us justice by denying justice to our Jewish neighbors"_
- M. Zahran addressing the EU parliament


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If Arab demand for a Jew free Palestine is not apartheid - then nothing is.*
> 
> If You have no problem with middle east being ethnically cleansed of virtually all Jews, but demand the end of the only Jewish state - then it's You who supports apartheid.
> 
> If You have no problem with Jordan being a Jew-free Arab state (BY LAW), with it's Palestinian majority on 78% of Mandatory Palestine, then You have no argument calling Israel an apartheid with it's 20% of Arab minority who enjoy more rights than in any other Arab state -  it's just a blood libel and outright racist bigotry.
> It's really that simple.
Click to expand...


There will be no response; consider the source. I know I’m repeating myself but if he can post a You Tube Video with HASIDIC JEWS claiming Israel does not have the right to exist there is nothing else to say


----------



## The Original Tree

*So Obama's Dream of Firing up The Gas Ovens becomes a reality again?

The UN is a joke and is Antisemitic.  No one should pay them any attention.

In fact, we should quit funding them and demand they become self sustaining. 

Fake Organization Supporting a FAKE PEOPLE.

There is no such thing as a Palestinian.*


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

The Original Tree said:


> *So Obama's Dream of Firing up The Gas Ovens becomes a reality again?
> 
> The UN is a joke and is Antisemitic.  No one should pay them any attention.
> 
> In fact, we should quit funding them and demand they become self sustaining.
> 
> Fake Organization Supporting a FAKE PEOPLE.
> 
> There is no such thing as a Palestinian.*[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> I realize it was a while ago but what could be worse then UN “ peacekeepers “ leaving the area just prior to the 67 War and Egypt blocking





The Original Tree said:


> *So Obama's Dream of Firing up The Gas Ovens becomes a reality again?
> 
> The UN is a joke and is Antisemitic.  No one should pay them any attention.
> 
> In fact, we should quit funding them and demand they become self sustaining.
> 
> Fake Organization Supporting a FAKE PEOPLE.
> 
> There is no such thing as a Palestinian.*



The U.N. “ Peacekeepers “ deliberately left International Waters The Straits of Tiran while Nasser was threatening to close them and he did. That action actually initiated the 67 War. 
 They have the CHUTZPAH to talk about “ International Law?” They are filled with nothing but Biased Hate towards Israel


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


>



Just another stupid opinion video from someone who has no idea what "apartheid" means.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Islamic fascists sure do like the silly "apartheid" slogan.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


>



So?


----------



## Correll

Page 99? Has anyone mentioned, 


*FUCK THE UN*


recently?


----------



## Mindful

Correll said:


> Page 99? Has anyone mentioned,
> 
> 
> *FUCK THE UN*
> 
> 
> recently?



Fuck them.

Years ago.


----------



## theliq

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another stupid opinion video from someone who has no idea what "apartheid" means.
Click to expand...

He, Tinnie does...You clearly DO NOT


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Page 99? Has anyone mentioned,
> 
> 
> *FUCK THE UN*
> 
> 
> recently?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck them.
> 
> Years ago.
Click to expand...

NO JEW WAS SAYING THAT IN 1948 Mindful,O how you forget...You only like folk that agree with Zionism,well that IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN,say YES TO JEWS BUT NO,NO,NO to Zionism...now you can change


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If Arab demand for a Jew free Palestine is not apartheid - then nothing is.*
> 
> If You have no problem with middle east being ethnically cleansed of virtually all Jews, but demand the end of the only Jewish state - then it's You who supports apartheid.
> 
> If You have no problem with Jordan being a Jew-free Arab state (BY LAW), with it's Palestinian majority on 78% of Mandatory Palestine, then You have no argument calling Israel an apartheid with it's 20% of Arab minority who enjoy more rights than in any other Arab state -  it's just a blood libel and outright racist bigotry.
> It's really that simple.
Click to expand...

not really Ryl...remember you are talking to me,not just a load of lemmings,with respect...I trust you and the family are well Ryl        steve


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
Click to expand...


He just You Tubes the same thing over and over again . It’s quite amusing
 Ask why a “ Palestinian State” with “ No Israelis Allowed” isn’t Racist and there will be no response.,,,there never is.


----------



## theliq

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's comical that islamic fascists don't understand the slogans they use.
> 
> Opinion | Why Israel Is Nothing Like Apartheid South Africa
> 
> JERUSALEM — Among critics of Israel, it has become ever more common to accuse the Jewish state of imitating apartheid South Africa. This month, an obscure United Nations agency, the Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia, whose membership comprises 18 Arab states, caused an uproar when it issued a report accusing Israel of applying the same racism in its conflict with Palestinians that made South Africa an international pariah. The United Nations secretary general swiftly repudiated the report, and it was removed from the agency’s website.
Click to expand...

Did you ever go to South Africa during Apartheid Hollie...I did and it was Monstrous,I know you have over the past  years had a lot of White Apartheid minded South Africans migrating to Israel...but then this is nothing new as the Zionist Terrorist Organization have employed South African Mercenaries to murder Palestinians since the early 50's(I met two of these BULL-NECKED KILLERS IN ISRAEL)

Methinks most of you Zionists are treated like Mushrooms(ie KEPT IN THE DARK) and know nothing,you know not the minute nor the hour...Sadly


----------



## The Original Tree

*Not to be religious, but man it sorta sounds like The End Time Prophecies gearing up for the Last Big Game.

If Israel was an Apartheid state, then there would be no Arab Israelis with citizenship and the right to vote and work in Israel.*


----------



## The Original Tree

theliq said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's comical that islamic fascists don't understand the slogans they use.
> 
> Opinion | Why Israel Is Nothing Like Apartheid South Africa
> 
> JERUSALEM — Among critics of Israel, it has become ever more common to accuse the Jewish state of imitating apartheid South Africa. This month, an obscure United Nations agency, the Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia, whose membership comprises 18 Arab states, caused an uproar when it issued a report accusing Israel of applying the same racism in its conflict with Palestinians that made South Africa an international pariah. The United Nations secretary general swiftly repudiated the report, and it was removed from the agency’s website.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever go to South Africa during Apartheid Hollie...I did and it was Monstrous,I know you have over the past  years had a lot of White Apartheid minded South Africans migrating to Israel...but then this is nothing new as the Zionist Terrorist Organization have employed South African Mercenaries to murder Palestinians since the early 50's(I met two of these BULL-NECKED KILLERS IN ISRAEL)
> 
> Methinks most of you Zionists are treated like Mushrooms(ie KEPT IN THE DARK) and know nothing,you know not the minute nor the hour...Sadly
Click to expand...

*The racists are really coming out of the woodwork on this.  Let me guess, you are a Democrat?  Is Anti-Semitism a prerequisite course for you to join the new DemNazi party?*


----------



## theliq

The Original Tree said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's comical that islamic fascists don't understand the slogans they use.
> 
> Opinion | Why Israel Is Nothing Like Apartheid South Africa
> 
> JERUSALEM — Among critics of Israel, it has become ever more common to accuse the Jewish state of imitating apartheid South Africa. This month, an obscure United Nations agency, the Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia, whose membership comprises 18 Arab states, caused an uproar when it issued a report accusing Israel of applying the same racism in its conflict with Palestinians that made South Africa an international pariah. The United Nations secretary general swiftly repudiated the report, and it was removed from the agency’s website.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever go to South Africa during Apartheid Hollie...I did and it was Monstrous,I know you have over the past  years had a lot of White Apartheid minded South Africans migrating to Israel...but then this is nothing new as the Zionist Terrorist Organization have employed South African Mercenaries to murder Palestinians since the early 50's(I met two of these BULL-NECKED KILLERS IN ISRAEL)
> 
> Methinks most of you Zionists are treated like Mushrooms(ie KEPT IN THE DARK) and know nothing,you know not the minute nor the hour...Sadly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The racists are really coming out of the woodwork on this.  Let me guess, you are a Democrat?  Is Anti-Semitism a prerequisite course for you to join the new DemNazi party?*
Click to expand...

Tree...Firstly I am neither and pro Jewish but dislike Zionist Terrorism,well all Terrorism

Secondly you fool...Nazis are Right Wing NOT LEFT WING,so by you misunderstanding of this fact...makes all your prose redundant and should be consigned to the GARBAGE CAN OF HISTORY.

to fully inform you of you lack of intellect, the Dems during the Hitler period would have been seen as Socialists,whereas the Republicans would have been your Fully paid up members of the Nazi Party and the likes of Trump the Gestapo

Listen,until you can rationalize reality and the facts and truths,STOP replying to my posts..Thanx steve

ps  So your manufactured SPECTRUM is out of kilter,as is much of the Republican/Nazi mindset these days


----------



## theliq

The Original Tree said:


> *Not to be religious, but man it sorta sounds like The End Time Prophecies gearing up for the Last Big Game.
> 
> If Israel was an Apartheid state, then there would be no Arab Israelis with citizenship and the right to vote and work in Israel.*


Don't be silly,they need their slaves


----------



## member

theliq said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not to be religious, but man it sorta sounds like The End Time Prophecies gearing up for the Last Big Game.
> 
> If Israel was an Apartheid state, then there would be no Arab Israelis with citizenship and the right to vote and work in Israel.*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly,they need their slaves
Click to expand...









* "Don't be silly,they need their slaves"*





 well, if it's so bad, [all that slavery], why don't they just move to the gaza sick or the west bank...or out of israel all together to the place of their choice?

_why ?_






we both know why.......maybe they'll have to get a new job.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→  theliq, The Original Tree, _et al,_

Oh for heaven's sake.  There is no such thing as slaves, indentured servitude or debtors in bondage within Israel.  None at all.  Our friend → The Original Tree → Israel is NOT an Apartheid State.   Israel is not a State that has committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime.

•  The Convention on Crime of Apartheid did NOT entered into force until 18 July 1976.  Up and until that point in time, no state could commit the "Crime of Apartheid" which had not been conceptually defined yet.  And legally, the "Crime of Apartheid" had not been introduced as an Article 7 offense under the Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court until it went into force on 1 July 2002 _(UN Treaty Series, vol. 2187, __No. 38544)_.

Israel has not introduced any illegal legislative measures calculated to prevent a racial group or groups from participation in the political, social, economic and cultural life within the sovereignty of the State of Israel.  Israel has NOT taken steps to deny to members of a racial group the basic human rights and freedoms.  



theliq said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not to be religious, but man it sorta sounds like The End Time Prophecies gearing up for the Last Big Game.
> 
> If Israel was an Apartheid state, then there would be no Arab Israelis with citizenship and the right to vote and work in Israel.*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly,they need their slaves
Click to expand...

*(LEGAL REFERENCE)*



			
				Article 7(1j) and Article 7 (2h) Crimes Against Humanity - Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court (ICC) said:
			
		

> The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;





			
				Elements of the Offense said:
			
		

> Elements
> 1.  The perpetrator committed an inhumane act against one or more persons.
> 2.  Such act was an act referred to in article 7, paragraph 1, of the Statute, or was an act
> of a character similar to any of those acts.
> 3.  The perpetrator was aware of the factual circumstances that established the character
> of the act.
> 4.  The conduct was committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic
> oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups.
> 5.  The perpetrator intended to maintain such regime by that conduct.
> 6.  The conduct was committed as part of a widespread or systematic attack directed
> against a civilian population.
> 7.  The perpetrator knew that the conduct was part of or intended the conduct to be part
> of a widespread or systematic attack directed against a civilian population.​



The Court has jurisdiction only with respect to crimes committed after the entry into force of this Statute.



			
				Article 24 Non-retroactivity (ratione personae) said:
			
		

> 1.  No person shall be criminally responsible under this Statute for conduct prior to the
> entry into force of the Statute.
> 
> 2.  In the event of a change in the law applicable to a given case prior to a final judgment,
> the law more favorable to the person being investigated, prosecuted or convicted
> shall apply.





			
				Article 22 (Nullum crimen sine lege) said:
			
		

> 2.  The definition of a crime shall be strictly construed and shall not be extended by
> analogy. In case of ambiguity, the definition shall be interpreted in favor of the person being investigated, prosecuted or convicted.



*(COMMENT)*

The Arab Palestinian interpretation of targeting Israelis,* "in whole or in part" is important.* The Arab Palestinians need not intend to destroy the entire culture if Jewish People living within the Jewish National Home.   TheArab Palestinian attempt to use the Color of Law as a means of destruction, even if only a part of a Jewish National Home can be is also genocide if the preservation of the Jewish National Home is placed in grave jeopardy.  Most authorities require intent to destroy a substantial number of group members – mass murder.   But the Arab Palestinians, attempting to shape the international understanding of the law, may be guilty of genocide against the people resident to the Jewish National Home, even if the Arab Palestinians wrongdoing, especially by a public official manipulating the law through their power of the majority, so long as the Arab Palestinians knew there was a larger plan to destroy the Jewish National Home _(the original intent of the Allied Powers and later, the intent of the right of self-determination that the Jewish People exercised in 1948)_.

The purposeful manipulation of the United Nations endorsements by The Arabs of Palestine prevent any attempt by the Jews or any power group of powers to establish a Jewish state in Arab territory is an act of aggression which will be resisted in self-defense.  This was a threat made in February 1948 by the Arab Palestinians, and it is a threat that is still a viable and credible threat today.

The determination of every Arab in Palestine is to oppose in every way the partition of that country.  The Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition. The only way to establish partition is first to wipe them out — man, woman and child. (1948)

Jihad and the armed resistance is the right and real method for the liberation of Palestine, and the restoration of all the rights, together with, of course, all forms of political and diplomatic struggle including in the media, public and legal [spheres]; with the need to mobilize all the energies of the nation in the battle. (2012)​
This is an attempt by the Arab Palestinians to focus the Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters against the Jewish National Home. 

The Arab Palestinians intended to destroy, in whole or in part, that national, ethnical, racial
or religious group (Jews), as such → Article 6 (b) Genocide by causing serious bodily or mental harm.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Linkiloo

theliq said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not to be religious, but man it sorta sounds like The End Time Prophecies gearing up for the Last Big Game.
> 
> If Israel was an Apartheid state, then there would be no Arab Israelis with citizenship and the right to vote and work in Israel.*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly,they need their slaves
Click to expand...

South African apartheid "slaves" were not fully fledged citizens, unlike palestinians in Israel. Black South Africans couldn't vote, use the same beaches, park benches or toilets that were reserved for whites. They could not be elected into parliament or serve as judges. None of this applies in Israel. You need to work on your apartheid defamation. Is is severely lacking.


----------



## theliq

member said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not to be religious, but man it sorta sounds like The End Time Prophecies gearing up for the Last Big Game.
> 
> If Israel was an Apartheid state, then there would be no Arab Israelis with citizenship and the right to vote and work in Israel.*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly,they need their slaves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * "Don't be silly,they need their slaves"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, if it's so bad, [all that slavery], why don't they just move to the gaza sick or the west bank...or out of israel all together to the place of their choice?
> 
> _why ?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we both know why.......maybe they'll have to get a new job.
Click to expand...

How excentric your prose has become since your Lobotomy Member...steve


----------



## theliq

Linkiloo said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not to be religious, but man it sorta sounds like The End Time Prophecies gearing up for the Last Big Game.
> 
> If Israel was an Apartheid state, then there would be no Arab Israelis with citizenship and the right to vote and work in Israel.*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly,they need their slaves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South African apartheid "slaves" were not fully fledged citizens, unlike palestinians in Israel. Black South Africans couldn't vote, use the same beaches, park benches or toilets that were reserved for whites. They could not be elected into parliament or serve as judges. None of this applies in Israel. You need to work on your apartheid defamation. Is is severely lacking.
Click to expand...

Moron you been to SA under apartheid???thought not

BUT BOTH ALSO HAD SOMETHING IN COMMON you fool THEY BOTH HAD THEIR LAND STOLEN FROM THEM fool BUT THE AFRICANS HAVE GOT THEIRS BACK AND SO WILL THE PALESTINIANS

ALSO THE MENTALITY OF ZIONISTS AND BEAstial white South Africans OF THE ERA IS MUCH THE SAME...I'M ALWAYS RIGHT ...YOU "FE GIT A BEATING" AGAIN


----------



## theliq

RoccoR said:


> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→  theliq, The Original Tree, _et al,_
> 
> Oh for heaven's sake.  There is no such thing as slaves, indentured servitude or debtors in bondage within Israel.  None at all.  Our friend → The Original Tree → Israel is NOT an Apartheid State.   Israel is not a State that has committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime.
> 
> •  The Convention on Crime of Apartheid did NOT entered into force until 18 July 1976.  Up and until that point in time, no state could commit the "Crime of Apartheid" which had not been conceptually defined yet.  And legally, the "Crime of Apartheid" had not been introduced as an Article 7 offense under the Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court until it went into force on 1 July 2002 _(UN Treaty Series, vol. 2187, No. 38544)_.
> 
> Israel has not introduced any illegal legislative measures calculated to prevent a racial group or groups from participation in the political, social, economic and cultural life within the sovereignty of the State of Israel.  Israel has NOT taken steps to deny to members of a racial group the basic human rights and freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not to be religious, but man it sorta sounds like The End Time Prophecies gearing up for the Last Big Game.
> 
> If Israel was an Apartheid state, then there would be no Arab Israelis with citizenship and the right to vote and work in Israel.*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly,they need their slaves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(LEGAL REFERENCE)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 7(1j) and Article 7 (2h) Crimes Against Humanity - Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court (ICC) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elements of the Offense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elements
> 1.  The perpetrator committed an inhumane act against one or more persons.
> 2.  Such act was an act referred to in article 7, paragraph 1, of the Statute, or was an act
> of a character similar to any of those acts.
> 3.  The perpetrator was aware of the factual circumstances that established the character
> of the act.
> 4.  The conduct was committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic
> oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups.
> 5.  The perpetrator intended to maintain such regime by that conduct.
> 6.  The conduct was committed as part of a widespread or systematic attack directed
> against a civilian population.
> 7.  The perpetrator knew that the conduct was part of or intended the conduct to be part
> of a widespread or systematic attack directed against a civilian population.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Court has jurisdiction only with respect to crimes committed after the entry into force of this Statute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 24 Non-retroactivity (ratione personae) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  No person shall be criminally responsible under this Statute for conduct prior to the
> entry into force of the Statute.
> 
> 2.  In the event of a change in the law applicable to a given case prior to a final judgment,
> the law more favorable to the person being investigated, prosecuted or convicted
> shall apply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 22 (Nullum crimen sine lege) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  The definition of a crime shall be strictly construed and shall not be extended by
> analogy. In case of ambiguity, the definition shall be interpreted in favor of the person being investigated, prosecuted or convicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Arab Palestinian interpretation of targeting Israelis,* "in whole or in part" is important.* The Arab Palestinians need not intend to destroy the entire culture if Jewish People living within the Jewish National Home.   TheArab Palestinian attempt to use the Color of Law as a means of destruction, even if only a part of a Jewish National Home can be is also genocide if the preservation of the Jewish National Home is placed in grave jeopardy.  Most authorities require intent to destroy a substantial number of group members – mass murder.   But the Arab Palestinians, attempting to shape the international understanding of the law, may be guilty of genocide against the people resident to the Jewish National Home, even if the Arab Palestinians wrongdoing, especially by a public official manipulating the law through their power of the majority, so long as the Arab Palestinians knew there was a larger plan to destroy the Jewish National Home _(the original intent of the Allied Powers and later, the intent of the right of self-determination that the Jewish People exercised in 1948)_.
> 
> The purposeful manipulation of the United Nations endorsements by The Arabs of Palestine prevent any attempt by the Jews or any power group of powers to establish a Jewish state in Arab territory is an act of aggression which will be resisted in self-defense.  This was a threat made in February 1948 by the Arab Palestinians, and it is a threat that is still a viable and credible threat today.
> 
> The determination of every Arab in Palestine is to oppose in every way the partition of that country.  The Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition. The only way to establish partition is first to wipe them out — man, woman and child. (1948)
> 
> Jihad and the armed resistance is the right and real method for the liberation of Palestine, and the restoration of all the rights, together with, of course, all forms of political and diplomatic struggle including in the media, public and legal [spheres]; with the need to mobilize all the energies of the nation in the battle. (2012)​
> This is an attempt by the Arab Palestinians to focus the Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters against the Jewish National Home.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians intended to destroy, in whole or in part, that national, ethnical, racial
> or religious group (Jews), as such → Article 6 (b) Genocide by causing serious bodily or mental harm.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R[/QUO           AS I SAID                                           I am right again,I"m always Right
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

as i said


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> as i said



Said wot?


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> as i said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said wot?
Click to expand...

sure it's not "What" 4 wot??....


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> as i said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said wot?
Click to expand...

Keep up with the Programme Mindy and the Thread


----------



## theliq

P F Tinmore said:


>


Tinnie what a Man you are..but the deniers are 50 cents short odd a Dollar...…...for sure   steve


----------



## Mindful

Here they go again:





Business as Usual as UN Committee Passes Nine Resolutions Slamming Israel in Single Day
by Algemeiner Staff


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Well then, Chuckles, please apply the “apartheid” term to the status of non-Islamics in every single muhammedan majority nation on the planet.

Thanks.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, Chuckles, please apply the “apartheid” term to the status of non-Islamics in every single muhammedan majority nation on the planet.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


Still no response to the “ No Israelis Allowed” Policy which actually fits his post


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, Chuckles, please apply the “apartheid” term to the status of non-Islamics in every single muhammedan majority nation on the planet.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no response to the “ No Israelis Allowed” Policy which actually fits his post
Click to expand...

The Israeli settlers can stay in Palestine by obtaining Palestinian citizenship.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, Chuckles, please apply the “apartheid” term to the status of non-Islamics in every single muhammedan majority nation on the planet.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no response to the “ No Israelis Allowed” Policy which actually fits his post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Israeli settlers can stay in Palestine by obtaining Palestinian citizenship.
Click to expand...


Ah, citizenship in an Islamic terrorist mini-caliphate. Super!

What citizenship papers does one fill out to live in the ‘Country of Pally’land’. That sounds like a great place for Jews to live. 

That’s the same country that was created by the Treaty of Lausanne, right?


----------



## Billo_Really

louie888 said:


> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*


They are worse than South Africa. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see their codified racism.

*"We're the Jewish State!"
("We love non-Jews !"...."Just not here!")*​
You don't have to go far to see how non-Jews are treated in that country.  Just look at the very posts of our own USMB pro-Israeli crowd and you will see EVERY SINGLE POST radiating with racial hatred.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> They are worse than South Africa. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see their codified racism.
> 
> *"We're the Jewish State!"
> ("We love non-Jews !"...."Just not here!")*​
> You don't have to go far to see how non-Jews are treated in that country.  Just look at the very posts of our own USMB pro-Israeli crowd and you will see EVERY SINGLE POST radiating with racial hatred.
Click to expand...


“Pal’istanian” is a race?

Do you not understand why people point and laugh at you?


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> “Pal’istanian” is a race?
> 
> Do you not understand why people point and laugh at you?


Say something nice, Valley Girl.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Pal’istanian” is a race?
> 
> Do you not understand why people point and laugh at you?
> 
> 
> 
> Say something nice, Valley Girl.
Click to expand...


It’s funny to watch you stutter and mumble.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, Chuckles, please apply the “apartheid” term to the status of non-Islamics in every single muhammedan majority nation on the planet.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no response to the “ No Israelis Allowed” Policy which actually fits his post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Israeli settlers can stay in Palestine by obtaining Palestinian citizenship.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but that is Not what Abbas said. NICE TRY ! You just won’t admit that “ Palestine “ is a NO ISRAELIS ALLOWED Apartheid State


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> The Israeli settlers can stay in Palestine by obtaining Palestinian citizenship.



But Palestine says it is illegal for Israelis (read: Jews) to obtain Palestinian citizenship.  Wait, what was that called again?!


----------



## theliq

Hollie said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> They are worse than South Africa. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see their codified racism.
> 
> *"We're the Jewish State!"
> ("We love non-Jews !"...."Just not here!")*​
> You don't have to go far to see how non-Jews are treated in that country.  Just look at the very posts of our own USMB pro-Israeli crowd and you will see EVERY SINGLE POST radiating with racial hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Pal’istanian” is a race?
> 
> Do you not understand why people point and laugh at you?
Click to expand...

For such a small worldwide population you Zionists are the Most Hateful,yet you Slyly hide behind the words Anti-Semitism when criticized...Yet You are the worst Anti-Semites.against the Semitic Jews and Palestinians

You Zionists are just a CULT,CONVERTS TO YOUR FORM OF JUDIAISM...YOU ARE NOT REAL JEWS AT ALL YOU ARE MEMBERS OF A CULT...STOP KIDDING YOURSELF ABOUT REAL JEWISH HISTORY ...YOU ARE JUST A BANAL SELF OPINIONATED CULT......AND A PAIN IN THE ASS...YOU ARE BAD,MAD,AND SAD


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli settlers can stay in Palestine by obtaining Palestinian citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Palestine says it is illegal for Israelis (read: Jews) to obtain Palestinian citizenship.  Wait, what was that called again?!
Click to expand...


Geee...., Forget the word.. Wait, I think I remember. It’s APARTHEID!


----------



## rylah

The good news is this TV station, which broadcast Hamas propaganda in the Gaza Terror Strip, was bombed to smithereens by the Israel Air Force last week.






Watch: Muslims Children go on live TV, openly tell what they will do to Jews and Christians - Speech Point


----------



## Shusha

theliq said:


> For such a small worldwide population you Zionists are the Most Hateful,yet you Slyly hide behind the words Anti-Semitism when criticized...Yet You are the worst Anti-Semites.against the Semitic Jews and Palestinians
> 
> You Zionists are just a CULT,CONVERTS TO YOUR FORM OF JUDIAISM...YOU ARE NOT REAL JEWS AT ALL YOU ARE MEMBERS OF A CULT...STOP KIDDING YOURSELF ABOUT REAL JEWISH HISTORY ...YOU ARE JUST A BANAL SELF OPINIONATED CULT......AND A PAIN IN THE ASS...YOU ARE BAD,MAD,AND SAD



Yeah, you throw all that filth out into the world and then have the audacity to accuse US of "hiding behind the words anti-semitism"?!  

We are not hiding behind words.  We are demanding that people like you stop throwing such hateful filth out into the world.


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> The good news is this TV station, which broadcast Hamas propaganda in the Gaza Terror Strip, was bombed to smithereens by the Israel Air Force last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Muslims Children go on live TV, openly tell what they will do to Jews and Christians - Speech Point


So You Rylah and all,took a BOMB and decapitated hundreds for the sake of Zionism,which makes you worse...You are BAD,MAD and SAD bastards


----------



## theliq

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> For such a small worldwide population you Zionists are the Most Hateful,yet you Slyly hide behind the words Anti-Semitism when criticized...Yet You are the worst Anti-Semites.against the Semitic Jews and Palestinians
> 
> You Zionists are just a CULT,CONVERTS TO YOUR FORM OF JUDIAISM...YOU ARE NOT REAL JEWS AT ALL YOU ARE MEMBERS OF A CULT...STOP KIDDING YOURSELF ABOUT REAL JEWISH HISTORY ...YOU ARE JUST A BANAL SELF OPINIONATED CULT......AND A PAIN IN THE ASS...YOU ARE BAD,MAD,AND SAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you throw all that filth out into the world and then have the audacity to accuse US of "hiding behind the words anti-semitism"?!
> 
> We are not hiding behind words.  We are demanding that people like you stop throwing such hateful filth out into the world.
Click to expand...

YOU DO....BUT THE FUNNY THING IS YOU ARE NOT A SEMITIC PEOPLE,YOU CULTISTS ZIONNOBRAINERS...YOU JUST IMAGINE YOU ARE,YOU ARE BADMADSAD FROM ZIOBADMADSAD


----------



## Shusha

theliq said:


> So You Rylah and all,took a BOMB and decapitated hundreds for the sake of Zionism,which makes you worse...You are BAD,MAD and SAD bastards



No injuries or fatalities in this event.


----------



## rylah

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is this TV station, which broadcast Hamas propaganda in the Gaza Terror Strip, was bombed to smithereens by the Israel Air Force last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Muslims Children go on live TV, openly tell what they will do to Jews and Christians - Speech Point
> 
> 
> 
> So You Rylah and all,took a BOMB and decapitated hundreds for the sake of Zionism,which makes you worse...You are BAD,MAD and SAD bastards
Click to expand...


When You tech children to behead Jews on National TV,
Israel is obligated to voice its opinion in such a forum, and on that specific-talk show Israel had a very convincing argument.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> For such a small worldwide population you Zionists are the Most Hateful,yet you Slyly hide behind the words Anti-Semitism when criticized...Yet You are the worst Anti-Semites.against the Semitic Jews and Palestinians
> 
> You Zionists are just a CULT,CONVERTS TO YOUR FORM OF JUDIAISM...YOU ARE NOT REAL JEWS AT ALL YOU ARE MEMBERS OF A CULT...STOP KIDDING YOURSELF ABOUT REAL JEWISH HISTORY ...YOU ARE JUST A BANAL SELF OPINIONATED CULT......AND A PAIN IN THE ASS...YOU ARE BAD,MAD,AND SAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you throw all that filth out into the world and then have the audacity to accuse US of "hiding behind the words anti-semitism"?!
> 
> We are not hiding behind words.  We are demanding that people like you stop throwing such hateful filth out into the world.
Click to expand...


He is filth: That’s all he has


----------



## theliq

rylah said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is this TV station, which broadcast Hamas propaganda in the Gaza Terror Strip, was bombed to smithereens by the Israel Air Force last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Muslims Children go on live TV, openly tell what they will do to Jews and Christians - Speech Point
> 
> 
> 
> So You Rylah and all,took a BOMB and decapitated hundreds for the sake of Zionism,which makes you worse...You are BAD,MAD and SAD bastards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When You tech children to behead Jews on National TV,
> Israel is obligated to voice its opinion in such a forum, and on that specific-talk show Israel had a very convincing argument.
Click to expand...

But Ryl I have seen with my own eyes,fundamentalist Jews doing this sort of thing to their children...TEACH HATE & VIOLENCE,your trouble is like all Zionutters,YOU only show one SIDE OF THE STORY...I is a bad,mad and sad practice you people promote,BADMADSAD...in the state of ZIOBADMADSAD...only theliq tells it truly as it is


----------



## skye

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is this TV station, which broadcast Hamas propaganda in the Gaza Terror Strip, was bombed to smithereens by the Israel Air Force last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Muslims Children go on live TV, openly tell what they will do to Jews and Christians - Speech Point
> 
> 
> 
> So You Rylah and all,took a BOMB and decapitated hundreds for the sake of Zionism,which makes you worse...You are BAD,MAD and SAD bastards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When You tech children to behead Jews on National TV,
> Israel is obligated to voice its opinion in such a forum, and on that specific-talk show Israel had a very convincing argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Ryl I have seen with my own eyes,fundamentalist Jews doing this sort of thing to their children...TEACH HATE & VIOLENCE,your trouble is like all Zionutters,YOU only show one SIDE OF THE STORY...I is a bad,mad and sad practice you people promote,BADMADSAD...in the state of ZIOBADMADSAD...only theliq tells it truly as it is
Click to expand...


you should not feel so safe in Australia, theliq.....Australians hate your kind...your antisemitic kind

be careful what you say.....and where you hide


----------



## theliq

Shusha said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> So You Rylah and all,took a BOMB and decapitated hundreds for the sake of Zionism,which makes you worse...You are BAD,MAD and SAD bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No injuries or fatalities in this event.
Click to expand...

THIS being the operative word,goodness you people would as Black is White if it suited you...I would HATE to be like you,but then no one listens to YOUR AND OTHERS OF YOUR ILK...….DRIVEL ANYMORE...YOU ARE PAST YOUR USE BY DATE...TIME TO CHUCK YOU INTO THE GARBAGE BIN Methinks


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is this TV station, which broadcast Hamas propaganda in the Gaza Terror Strip, was bombed to smithereens by the Israel Air Force last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Muslims Children go on live TV, openly tell what they will do to Jews and Christians - Speech Point
> 
> 
> 
> So You Rylah and all,took a BOMB and decapitated hundreds for the sake of Zionism,which makes you worse...You are BAD,MAD and SAD bastards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When You tech children to behead Jews on National TV,
> Israel is obligated to voice its opinion in such a forum, and on that specific-talk show Israel had a very convincing argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Ryl I have seen with my own eyes,fundamentalist Jews doing this sort of thing to their children...TEACH HATE & VIOLENCE,your trouble is like all Zionutters,YOU only show one SIDE OF THE STORY...I is a bad,mad and sad practice you people promote,BADMADSAD...in the state of ZIOBADMADSAD...only theliq tells it truly as it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should not feel so safe in Australia, theliq.....Australians hate your kind...your antisemitic kind
> 
> be careful what you say.....and where you hide
Click to expand...

How wrong you are,Australia is a Land of Fairness,Jews included,actually all the Religions meet all the time with each other and they being much more sensible than you,promote Peace within our community...No Zionist,Muslim,Christian can drive a wedge within our society,Good try by you but we don't like or want people like you here.For the last time I am not Anti-Semitic but I am proudy ANTI-ZIONIST CULT TERRORIST,well your type anyway...Take you shit someplace you can get away with it


----------



## skye

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is this TV station, which broadcast Hamas propaganda in the Gaza Terror Strip, was bombed to smithereens by the Israel Air Force last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Muslims Children go on live TV, openly tell what they will do to Jews and Christians - Speech Point
> 
> 
> 
> So You Rylah and all,took a BOMB and decapitated hundreds for the sake of Zionism,which makes you worse...You are BAD,MAD and SAD bastards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When You tech children to behead Jews on National TV,
> Israel is obligated to voice its opinion in such a forum, and on that specific-talk show Israel had a very convincing argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Ryl I have seen with my own eyes,fundamentalist Jews doing this sort of thing to their children...TEACH HATE & VIOLENCE,your trouble is like all Zionutters,YOU only show one SIDE OF THE STORY...I is a bad,mad and sad practice you people promote,BADMADSAD...in the state of ZIOBADMADSAD...only theliq tells it truly as it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should not feel so safe in Australia, theliq.....Australians hate your kind...your antisemitic kind
> 
> be careful what you say.....and where you hide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How wrong you are,Australia is a Land of Fairness,Jews included,actually all the Religions meet all the time with each other and they being much more sensible than you,promote Peace within our community...No Zionist,Muslim,Christian can drive a wedge within our society,Good try by you but we don't like or want people like you here.For the last time I am not Anti-Semitic but I am proudy ANTI-ZIONIST CULT TERRORIST,well your type anyway...Take you shit someplace you can get away with it
Click to expand...



Australia hates  antisemitic scum


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> It’s funny to watch you stutter and mumble.


That was a nice try.


----------



## Oldstyle

montelatici said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the UN agreed to the predictable eviction of the native Palestinians to allow European Jews to replace the native people and establish the Jewish State.
Click to expand...


You obviously don't know your history...nobody "evicted" native Palestinians from what was Palestine when it became Israel.  The majority of the Palestinians who left did so because they assumed the Jews would be wiped out once all of it's Arab nations attacked...which they did as soon as the British left.  A funny thing happened though...Israel kicked their asses even though they were outnumbered rather dramatically and beset from all sides.


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> So You Rylah and all,took a BOMB and decapitated hundreds for the sake of Zionism,which makes you worse...You are BAD,MAD and SAD bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When You tech children to behead Jews on National TV,
> Israel is obligated to voice its opinion in such a forum, and on that specific-talk show Israel had a very convincing argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Ryl I have seen with my own eyes,fundamentalist Jews doing this sort of thing to their children...TEACH HATE & VIOLENCE,your trouble is like all Zionutters,YOU only show one SIDE OF THE STORY...I is a bad,mad and sad practice you people promote,BADMADSAD...in the state of ZIOBADMADSAD...only theliq tells it truly as it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should not feel so safe in Australia, theliq.....Australians hate your kind...your antisemitic kind
> 
> be careful what you say.....and where you hide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How wrong you are,Australia is a Land of Fairness,Jews included,actually all the Religions meet all the time with each other and they being much more sensible than you,promote Peace within our community...No Zionist,Muslim,Christian can drive a wedge within our society,Good try by you but we don't like or want people like you here.For the last time I am not Anti-Semitic but I am proudy ANTI-ZIONIST CULT TERRORIST,well your type anyway...Take you shit someplace you can get away with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Australia hates  antisemitic scum
Click to expand...

Wrong they Despise people like you who are Not Semitic but Assume you are The Majority of Australians know what you are,maybe a few Right Wing Conservatives like the present Government but they will be Kicked out early next year because like you lot,they are a Basket Case...by the way your use of the word semitic is INCORRECT,the Zionists have tried to entwine Zionism and Judaism as being one and the same...THEY ARE NOT...that is why the Ultra Religious Jews detest Zionists and Zionism,now you'll be telling me next...Ultras are Anti Semitic...no one is Anti-Semitic but are Anti-Zionist Terrorist Cult for obvious reasons....They Are A Terrorist Organization...FULL STOP...so here we have a Wonton Zionist Terrorist telling me to watch myself walking around in my own country,as I say today ZIOBADMADSAD(Zionist Israel) is full of None Jews,Just African Converts...and are the only Scum in Mind but we have known that for over 100 years.FREE ISRAEL FROM THE YOKE OF ZIONISM..."GET REAL,ISRAEL"


----------



## theliq

Oldstyle said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the UN agreed to the predictable eviction of the native Palestinians to allow European Jews to replace the native people and establish the Jewish State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know your history...nobody "evicted" native Palestinians from what was Palestine when it became Israel.  The majority of the Palestinians who left did so because they assumed the Jews would be wiped out once all of it's Arab nations attacked...which they did as soon as the British left.  A funny thing happened though...Israel kicked their asses even though they were outnumbered rather dramatically and beset from all sides.
Click to expand...

You are a Moron and should be BANNED...everything you said was a LIE and contradictory.

I won't be too hard on you because you obviously are not too bright...You do have to have a certain amount of reality to be on these threads,maybe picture book threads would suit you better,ask Flaac,I'm sure he can help you....Sorry but you ARE DISQUALIFIED HERE ,because you couldn't join the first 3 Dots together...Shame really


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> So You Rylah and all,took a BOMB and decapitated hundreds for the sake of Zionism,which makes you worse...You are BAD,MAD and SAD bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When You tech children to behead Jews on National TV,
> Israel is obligated to voice its opinion in such a forum, and on that specific-talk show Israel had a very convincing argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Ryl I have seen with my own eyes,fundamentalist Jews doing this sort of thing to their children...TEACH HATE & VIOLENCE,your trouble is like all Zionutters,YOU only show one SIDE OF THE STORY...I is a bad,mad and sad practice you people promote,BADMADSAD...in the state of ZIOBADMADSAD...only theliq tells it truly as it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should not feel so safe in Australia, theliq.....Australians hate your kind...your antisemitic kind
> 
> be careful what you say.....and where you hide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How wrong you are,Australia is a Land of Fairness,Jews included,actually all the Religions meet all the time with each other and they being much more sensible than you,promote Peace within our community...No Zionist,Muslim,Christian can drive a wedge within our society,Good try by you but we don't like or want people like you here.For the last time I am not Anti-Semitic but I am proudy ANTI-ZIONIST CULT TERRORIST,well your type anyway...Take you shit someplace you can get away with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Australia hates  antisemitic scum
Click to expand...

YAWN,is that how you have become,a Driveling,Dribbling Repeater...very SAD


----------



## Oldstyle

theliq said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the UN agreed to the predictable eviction of the native Palestinians to allow European Jews to replace the native people and establish the Jewish State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know your history...nobody "evicted" native Palestinians from what was Palestine when it became Israel.  The majority of the Palestinians who left did so because they assumed the Jews would be wiped out once all of it's Arab nations attacked...which they did as soon as the British left.  A funny thing happened though...Israel kicked their asses even though they were outnumbered rather dramatically and beset from all sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a Moron and should be BANNED...everything you said was a LIE and contradictory.
> 
> I won't be too hard on you because you obviously are not too bright...You do have to have a certain amount of reality to be on these threads,maybe picture book threads would suit you better,ask Flaac,I'm sure he can help you....Sorry but you ARE DISQUALIFIED HERE ,because you couldn't join the first 3 Dots together...Shame really
Click to expand...


Oh, I'm "DISQUALIFIED" by you?  Just what the board needs...another nutter who thinks he's "special"!


----------



## Oldstyle

Give me another one of those rants, Liq!  I've noticed that the real wack jobs here all seem to love them some run of sentences!  What's with that?  Fingers working faster than your brain can keep up?


----------



## theliq

Oldstyle said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the UN agreed to the predictable eviction of the native Palestinians to allow European Jews to replace the native people and establish the Jewish State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know your history...nobody "evicted" native Palestinians from what was Palestine when it became Israel.  The majority of the Palestinians who left did so because they assumed the Jews would be wiped out once all of it's Arab nations attacked...which they did as soon as the British left.  A funny thing happened though...Israel kicked their asses even though they were outnumbered rather dramatically and beset from all sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a Moron and should be BANNED...everything you said was a LIE and contradictory.
> 
> I won't be too hard on you because you obviously are not too bright...You do have to have a certain amount of reality to be on these threads,maybe picture book threads would suit you better,ask Flaac,I'm sure he can help you....Sorry but you ARE DISQUALIFIED HERE ,because you couldn't join the first 3 Dots together...Shame really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm "DISQUALIFIED" by you?  Just what the board needs...another nutter who thinks he's "special"!
Click to expand...

I TELL IT LIKE IT IS,IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT....TOO BAD...I AM NO MORE SPECIAL THAN ANYONE ELSE...I AM JUST MORE HONEST THAN MOST THAT'S ALL...YOU KNOW NOT THE MINUTE NOR THE HOUR


----------



## theliq

Oldstyle said:


> Give me another one of those rants, Liq!  I've noticed that the real wack jobs here all seem to love them some run of sentences!  What's with that?  Fingers working faster than your brain can keep up?


I WAS JUST HONEST AND CONCISE WHERE YOU WERE CONCERNED...NOT ABUSIVE JUST FACTUAL


----------



## Mindful

Rozenman puts it quite succinctly, and I agree with him.

This is the crux of the matter.

Him - The old Antisemitism has devolved into the New Antisemitism of Anti-Zionism with Israel as the World Jew.

Me - A continuation of the medieval blood libel.


----------



## Mindful

You couldn't make it up.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

skye said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> So You Rylah and all,took a BOMB and decapitated hundreds for the sake of Zionism,which makes you worse...You are BAD,MAD and SAD bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When You tech children to behead Jews on National TV,
> Israel is obligated to voice its opinion in such a forum, and on that specific-talk show Israel had a very convincing argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Ryl I have seen with my own eyes,fundamentalist Jews doing this sort of thing to their children...TEACH HATE & VIOLENCE,your trouble is like all Zionutters,YOU only show one SIDE OF THE STORY...I is a bad,mad and sad practice you people promote,BADMADSAD...in the state of ZIOBADMADSAD...only theliq tells it truly as it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should not feel so safe in Australia, theliq.....Australians hate your kind...your antisemitic kind
> 
> be careful what you say.....and where you hide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How wrong you are,Australia is a Land of Fairness,Jews included,actually all the Religions meet all the time with each other and they being much more sensible than you,promote Peace within our community...No Zionist,Muslim,Christian can drive a wedge within our society,Good try by you but we don't like or want people like you here.For the last time I am not Anti-Semitic but I am proudy ANTI-ZIONIST CULT TERRORIST,well your type anyway...Take you shit someplace you can get away with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Australia hates  antisemitic scum
Click to expand...


The AntiSemetic Scum can’t stand the fact that Israel exists. Take pleasure in that


----------



## Oldstyle

theliq said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the UN agreed to the predictable eviction of the native Palestinians to allow European Jews to replace the native people and establish the Jewish State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know your history...nobody "evicted" native Palestinians from what was Palestine when it became Israel.  The majority of the Palestinians who left did so because they assumed the Jews would be wiped out once all of it's Arab nations attacked...which they did as soon as the British left.  A funny thing happened though...Israel kicked their asses even though they were outnumbered rather dramatically and beset from all sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a Moron and should be BANNED...everything you said was a LIE and contradictory.
> 
> I won't be too hard on you because you obviously are not too bright...You do have to have a certain amount of reality to be on these threads,maybe picture book threads would suit you better,ask Flaac,I'm sure he can help you....Sorry but you ARE DISQUALIFIED HERE ,because you couldn't join the first 3 Dots together...Shame really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm "DISQUALIFIED" by you?  Just what the board needs...another nutter who thinks he's "special"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I TELL IT LIKE IT IS,IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT....TOO BAD...I AM NO MORE SPECIAL THAN ANYONE ELSE...I AM JUST MORE HONEST THAN MOST THAT'S ALL...YOU KNOW NOT THE MINUTE NOR THE HOUR
Click to expand...


Oh, no!  A run on sentence in CAPITAL LETTERS!!!  Now I'm REALLY in trouble!  (eye roll)


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> Rozenman puts it quite succinctly, and I agree with him.
> 
> This is the crux of the matter.
> 
> Him - The old Antisemitism has devolved into the New Antisemitism of Anti-Zionism with Israel as the World Jew.
> 
> Me - A continuation of the medieval blood libel.


Sorry Mindie,I agree with your first part of your answer But the remainder NOT SO,Zionism is a brutal TERRORIST ORGANIZATION,Zionism is not Judiasm although they have attempted to assume that...JUST ASK THE ULTRA JEWS

The world should and most are,understanding of this Organizations History and Banality...the world do understand the Difference between Real Jews and Zionist Jews ...Love One...Despise the OTHER FOR OBVIOUS REASONS and they are NOT THE SAME AT ALL,although you mistakenly attempt to say otherwise...Mindie,just change your ways  st

I note in the Kenneset sic that Benjamin has only a one seat majority and the Right Wing Zionists want to dump him,God help us all if that happens...what do you think of that situation...steve AND mindy CUT THE BLOOD LIBEL NONSENSE


----------



## theliq

Oldstyle said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the UN agreed to the predictable eviction of the native Palestinians to allow European Jews to replace the native people and establish the Jewish State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know your history...nobody "evicted" native Palestinians from what was Palestine when it became Israel.  The majority of the Palestinians who left did so because they assumed the Jews would be wiped out once all of it's Arab nations attacked...which they did as soon as the British left.  A funny thing happened though...Israel kicked their asses even though they were outnumbered rather dramatically and beset from all sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a Moron and should be BANNED...everything you said was a LIE and contradictory.
> 
> I won't be too hard on you because you obviously are not too bright...You do have to have a certain amount of reality to be on these threads,maybe picture book threads would suit you better,ask Flaac,I'm sure he can help you....Sorry but you ARE DISQUALIFIED HERE ,because you couldn't join the first 3 Dots together...Shame really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm "DISQUALIFIED" by you?  Just what the board needs...another nutter who thinks he's "special"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I TELL IT LIKE IT IS,IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT....TOO BAD...I AM NO MORE SPECIAL THAN ANYONE ELSE...I AM JUST MORE HONEST THAN MOST THAT'S ALL...YOU KNOW NOT THE MINUTE NOR THE HOUR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, no!  A run on sentence in CAPITAL LETTERS!!!  Now I'm REALLY in trouble!  (eye roll)
Click to expand...

I"m surprised you can tell the Difference...Keep to the Topic and Not the Abuse,not that it really bothers me..personally but I would hate you to be Banned,keep it together brother>>>>ST


----------



## theliq

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> When You tech children to behead Jews on National TV,
> Israel is obligated to voice its opinion in such a forum, and on that specific-talk show Israel had a very convincing argument.
> 
> 
> 
> But Ryl I have seen with my own eyes,fundamentalist Jews doing this sort of thing to their children...TEACH HATE & VIOLENCE,your trouble is like all Zionutters,YOU only show one SIDE OF THE STORY...I is a bad,mad and sad practice you people promote,BADMADSAD...in the state of ZIOBADMADSAD...only theliq tells it truly as it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should not feel so safe in Australia, theliq.....Australians hate your kind...your antisemitic kind
> 
> be careful what you say.....and where you hide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How wrong you are,Australia is a Land of Fairness,Jews included,actually all the Religions meet all the time with each other and they being much more sensible than you,promote Peace within our community...No Zionist,Muslim,Christian can drive a wedge within our society,Good try by you but we don't like or want people like you here.For the last time I am not Anti-Semitic but I am proudy ANTI-ZIONIST CULT TERRORIST,well your type anyway...Take you shit someplace you can get away with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Australia hates  antisemitic scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AntiSemetic Scum can’t stand the fact that Israel exists. Take pleasure in that
Click to expand...

Unlike you,i am the only one that desires a Free Israel and Palestine...take your HATE elsewhere...Loser   steve(the scum,your aND THE TOXIC SKYES WORDS) I äm the Winner always (tYpInG STYLE JUST FOR U OlDsTyLE,nice of me I know


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> You couldn't make it up.


There must be reasons surely...st


----------



## Oldstyle

theliq said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know your history...nobody "evicted" native Palestinians from what was Palestine when it became Israel.  The majority of the Palestinians who left did so because they assumed the Jews would be wiped out once all of it's Arab nations attacked...which they did as soon as the British left.  A funny thing happened though...Israel kicked their asses even though they were outnumbered rather dramatically and beset from all sides.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a Moron and should be BANNED...everything you said was a LIE and contradictory.
> 
> I won't be too hard on you because you obviously are not too bright...You do have to have a certain amount of reality to be on these threads,maybe picture book threads would suit you better,ask Flaac,I'm sure he can help you....Sorry but you ARE DISQUALIFIED HERE ,because you couldn't join the first 3 Dots together...Shame really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm "DISQUALIFIED" by you?  Just what the board needs...another nutter who thinks he's "special"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I TELL IT LIKE IT IS,IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT....TOO BAD...I AM NO MORE SPECIAL THAN ANYONE ELSE...I AM JUST MORE HONEST THAN MOST THAT'S ALL...YOU KNOW NOT THE MINUTE NOR THE HOUR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, no!  A run on sentence in CAPITAL LETTERS!!!  Now I'm REALLY in trouble!  (eye roll)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I"m surprised you can tell the Difference...Keep to the Topic and Not the Abuse,not that it really bothers me..personally but I would hate you to be Banned,keep it together brother>>>>ST
Click to expand...


Oh, so "I'm" abusing you?  LOL  Gee, did I call you a "moron"?  Nope.  Did I call you a liar?  Nope.  I said you seem to think you're "special" and get to decide who should or should not post here.  Just for your information?  I've never been banned from this board.  Know why?  I actually post things that make sense (whether you agree with my view point or not...) and don't spam gibberish.  You on the other hand abuse people and then turn around and whine about abuse.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Oldstyle said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a Moron and should be BANNED...everything you said was a LIE and contradictory.
> 
> I won't be too hard on you because you obviously are not too bright...You do have to have a certain amount of reality to be on these threads,maybe picture book threads would suit you better,ask Flaac,I'm sure he can help you....Sorry but you ARE DISQUALIFIED HERE ,because you couldn't join the first 3 Dots together...Shame really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm "DISQUALIFIED" by you?  Just what the board needs...another nutter who thinks he's "special"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I TELL IT LIKE IT IS,IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT....TOO BAD...I AM NO MORE SPECIAL THAN ANYONE ELSE...I AM JUST MORE HONEST THAN MOST THAT'S ALL...YOU KNOW NOT THE MINUTE NOR THE HOUR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, no!  A run on sentence in CAPITAL LETTERS!!!  Now I'm REALLY in trouble!  (eye roll)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I"m surprised you can tell the Difference...Keep to the Topic and Not the Abuse,not that it really bothers me..personally but I would hate you to be Banned,keep it together brother>>>>ST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so "I'm" abusing you?  LOL  Gee, did I call you a "moron"?  Nope.  Did I call you a liar?  Nope.  I said you seem to think you're "special" and get to decide who should or should not post here.  Just for your information?  I've never been banned from this board.  Know why?  I actually post things that make sense (whether you agree with my view point or not...) and don't spam gibberish.  You on the other hand abuse people and then turn around and whine about abuse.
Click to expand...


He is a LOOSING SCUMBAG and will
Always be one


----------



## theliq

Oldstyle said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a Moron and should be BANNED...everything you said was a LIE and contradictory.
> 
> I won't be too hard on you because you obviously are not too bright...You do have to have a certain amount of reality to be on these threads,maybe picture book threads would suit you better,ask Flaac,I'm sure he can help you....Sorry but you ARE DISQUALIFIED HERE ,because you couldn't join the first 3 Dots together...Shame really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm "DISQUALIFIED" by you?  Just what the board needs...another nutter who thinks he's "special"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I TELL IT LIKE IT IS,IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT....TOO BAD...I AM NO MORE SPECIAL THAN ANYONE ELSE...I AM JUST MORE HONEST THAN MOST THAT'S ALL...YOU KNOW NOT THE MINUTE NOR THE HOUR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, no!  A run on sentence in CAPITAL LETTERS!!!  Now I'm REALLY in trouble!  (eye roll)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I"m surprised you can tell the Difference...Keep to the Topic and Not the Abuse,not that it really bothers me..personally but I would hate you to be Banned,keep it together brother>>>>ST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so "I'm" abusing you?  LOL  Gee, did I call you a "moron"?  Nope.  Did I call you a liar?  Nope.  I said you seem to think you're "special" and get to decide who should or should not post here.  Just for your information?  I've never been banned from this board.  Know why?  I actually post things that make sense (whether you agree with my view point or not...) and don't spam gibberish.  You on the other hand abuse people and then turn around and whine about abuse.
Click to expand...

  not at all,I just strip the conversation bare,I am past being politically correct...in your case I was making you aware that you can be banned for abuse...I decide nothing here,we have moderators(Good women and men) as I well know(I have been called out scores of times,60 actually,mostly fair calls as my passion takes hold of my brain occasionally,so I had to modify my Bar Talk into something more acceptable for the American market and USMB,which is fair enough,when in Rome as it were.

I am a Great friend as many know on here but a formidable opponent,I generally fight to the Death,as it were, mentally that is but I like to imagine myself covered in opponents Blood with my foot on their neck in VALIDICTION           (play loudly)  ...well at least I'm honest in that

steve...strangely the vision of the nebular looks horribly like Trump over baringly repressing an African American


----------



## theliq

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm "DISQUALIFIED" by you?  Just what the board needs...another nutter who thinks he's "special"!
> 
> 
> 
> I TELL IT LIKE IT IS,IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT....TOO BAD...I AM NO MORE SPECIAL THAN ANYONE ELSE...I AM JUST MORE HONEST THAN MOST THAT'S ALL...YOU KNOW NOT THE MINUTE NOR THE HOUR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, no!  A run on sentence in CAPITAL LETTERS!!!  Now I'm REALLY in trouble!  (eye roll)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I"m surprised you can tell the Difference...Keep to the Topic and Not the Abuse,not that it really bothers me..personally but I would hate you to be Banned,keep it together brother>>>>ST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so "I'm" abusing you?  LOL  Gee, did I call you a "moron"?  Nope.  Did I call you a liar?  Nope.  I said you seem to think you're "special" and get to decide who should or should not post here.  Just for your information?  I've never been banned from this board.  Know why?  I actually post things that make sense (whether you agree with my view point or not...) and don't spam gibberish.  You on the other hand abuse people and then turn around and whine about abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a LOOSING SCUMBAG and will
> Always be one
Click to expand...

Love,you were defeated years ago,time for you to get your home in order and take the pressure off your body and mind...these feelings of Hating will destroy you ultimately...I can help you,you know...st


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

theliq said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I TELL IT LIKE IT IS,IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT....TOO BAD...I AM NO MORE SPECIAL THAN ANYONE ELSE...I AM JUST MORE HONEST THAN MOST THAT'S ALL...YOU KNOW NOT THE MINUTE NOR THE HOUR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no!  A run on sentence in CAPITAL LETTERS!!!  Now I'm REALLY in trouble!  (eye roll)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I"m surprised you can tell the Difference...Keep to the Topic and Not the Abuse,not that it really bothers me..personally but I would hate you to be Banned,keep it together brother>>>>ST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so "I'm" abusing you?  LOL  Gee, did I call you a "moron"?  Nope.  Did I call you a liar?  Nope.  I said you seem to think you're "special" and get to decide who should or should not post here.  Just for your information?  I've never been banned from this board.  Know why?  I actually post things that make sense (whether you agree with my view point or not...) and don't spam gibberish.  You on the other hand abuse people and then turn around and whine about abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a LOOSING SCUMBAG and will
> Always be one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love,you were defeated years ago,time for you to get your home in order and take the pressure off your body and mind...these feelings of Hating will destroy you ultimately...I can help you,you know...st
Click to expand...


Yawn.... You were defeated before you ever started and it will always be that way, l


----------



## theliq

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no!  A run on sentence in CAPITAL LETTERS!!!  Now I'm REALLY in trouble!  (eye roll)
> 
> 
> 
> I"m surprised you can tell the Difference...Keep to the Topic and Not the Abuse,not that it really bothers me..personally but I would hate you to be Banned,keep it together brother>>>>ST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so "I'm" abusing you?  LOL  Gee, did I call you a "moron"?  Nope.  Did I call you a liar?  Nope.  I said you seem to think you're "special" and get to decide who should or should not post here.  Just for your information?  I've never been banned from this board.  Know why?  I actually post things that make sense (whether you agree with my view point or not...) and don't spam gibberish.  You on the other hand abuse people and then turn around and whine about abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a LOOSING SCUMBAG and will
> Always be one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love,you were defeated years ago,time for you to get your home in order and take the pressure off your body and mind...these feelings of Hating will destroy you ultimately...I can help you,you know...st
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn.... You were defeated before you ever started and it will always be that way, l
Click to expand...

I always know the pressure is building up in you IL,you start taking backward steps...and again the word YAWN is on of my sayings,you don't need to keep copying,IL be original like me...st


----------



## Oldstyle

theliq said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm "DISQUALIFIED" by you?  Just what the board needs...another nutter who thinks he's "special"!
> 
> 
> 
> I TELL IT LIKE IT IS,IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT....TOO BAD...I AM NO MORE SPECIAL THAN ANYONE ELSE...I AM JUST MORE HONEST THAN MOST THAT'S ALL...YOU KNOW NOT THE MINUTE NOR THE HOUR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, no!  A run on sentence in CAPITAL LETTERS!!!  Now I'm REALLY in trouble!  (eye roll)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I"m surprised you can tell the Difference...Keep to the Topic and Not the Abuse,not that it really bothers me..personally but I would hate you to be Banned,keep it together brother>>>>ST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so "I'm" abusing you?  LOL  Gee, did I call you a "moron"?  Nope.  Did I call you a liar?  Nope.  I said you seem to think you're "special" and get to decide who should or should not post here.  Just for your information?  I've never been banned from this board.  Know why?  I actually post things that make sense (whether you agree with my view point or not...) and don't spam gibberish.  You on the other hand abuse people and then turn around and whine about abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not at all,I just strip the conversation bare,I am past being politically correct...in your case I was making you aware that you can be banned for abuse...I decide nothing here,we have moderators(Good women and men) as I well know(I have been called out scores of times,60 actually,mostly fair calls as my passion takes hold of my brain occasionally,so I had to modify my Bar Talk into something more acceptable for the American market and USMB,which is fair enough,when in Rome as it were.
> 
> I am a Great friend as many know on here but a formidable opponent,I generally fight to the Death,as it were, mentally that is but I like to imagine myself covered in opponents Blood with my foot on their neck in VALIDICTION           (play loudly)  ...well at least I'm honest in that
> 
> steve...strangely the vision of the nebular looks horribly like Trump over baringly repressing an African American
Click to expand...


Have you ever noticed that the people who feel the need to brag about how "formidable" they are intellectually...are always the ones that aren't formidable at all?  You keep right on imagining yourself with your foot on people's necks, Liq and we'll keep right on laughing at you!


----------



## theliq

Oldstyle said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I TELL IT LIKE IT IS,IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT....TOO BAD...I AM NO MORE SPECIAL THAN ANYONE ELSE...I AM JUST MORE HONEST THAN MOST THAT'S ALL...YOU KNOW NOT THE MINUTE NOR THE HOUR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no!  A run on sentence in CAPITAL LETTERS!!!  Now I'm REALLY in trouble!  (eye roll)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I"m surprised you can tell the Difference...Keep to the Topic and Not the Abuse,not that it really bothers me..personally but I would hate you to be Banned,keep it together brother>>>>ST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so "I'm" abusing you?  LOL  Gee, did I call you a "moron"?  Nope.  Did I call you a liar?  Nope.  I said you seem to think you're "special" and get to decide who should or should not post here.  Just for your information?  I've never been banned from this board.  Know why?  I actually post things that make sense (whether you agree with my view point or not...) and don't spam gibberish.  You on the other hand abuse people and then turn around and whine about abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not at all,I just strip the conversation bare,I am past being politically correct...in your case I was making you aware that you can be banned for abuse...I decide nothing here,we have moderators(Good women and men) as I well know(I have been called out scores of times,60 actually,mostly fair calls as my passion takes hold of my brain occasionally,so I had to modify my Bar Talk into something more acceptable for the American market and USMB,which is fair enough,when in Rome as it were.
> 
> I am a Great friend as many know on here but a formidable opponent,I generally fight to the Death,as it were, mentally that is but I like to imagine myself covered in opponents Blood with my foot on their neck in VALIDICTION           (play loudly)  ...well at least I'm honest in that
> 
> steve...strangely the vision of the nebular looks horribly like Trump over baringly repressing an African American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever noticed that the people who feel the need to brag about how "formidable" they are intellectually...are always the ones that aren't formidable at all?  You keep right on imagining yourself with your foot on people's necks, Liq and we'll keep right on laughing at you!
Click to expand...

 My comment makes exceptional and clear copy but your prose is just an opinion,
That's your tassid opinion OS but not others,I never promote myself...I don't need to, but I do note you feel you need re-assurance all the time... fair enough,I think we should pass on more of your snide,it has become boring   st

ps we Australians can laugh at ourselves easily that's one reason we are different to you(of the thin sensitive skin) that is why worldwide folk love us...Laughing is GOOD,Acute Sensitivity is BAD


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→   theliq, Mindful, et al,

*(Just My Opinion)*

I am one of the many Americans that have little faith and trust in the international legal and political system, to include the competency of the UN and its various commissions.

The current United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees is Filippo Grandi (as of 2015). HE previously held the position of Commissioner-General, United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA) for Palestine Refugees from 2010-2014.



theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't make it up.
> 
> 
> 
> There must be reasons surely...st
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

There is a big question as to whether or not we are witnessing the emergence of a new campaign to intentionally caused injury to the sovereignty, integrity and future preservation of the Jewish National Home as a refuge for Jews World-Wide from the scourges historically imposed upon them.  Since 1948, the Arab League and the Arab Palestinians have intentionally taken action → either legally yet morally wrong →  which the anti-Israeli congregation has imposed under the color of law _(twisting the law to fit the Arab Palestinian agenda)_.  It always involves a strong measure of dishonesty, creative legality, or knowingly causing harm to a nation of people that attempted to follow the Recommendations of the General Assembly and were subsequently attacked.



			
				The UN Human Rights Council (HRC) said:
			
		

> The UN Human Rights Council (HRC), comprised of 47 UN member states, holds three sessions a year, in March, June and September. Below are statistics for its first 10 years since its establishment, from June 2006 to June 2016, on the HRC’s treatment of Israel.
> 
> In 2016, at the 31st and 32nd sessions of the HRC, 5 out of 12 condemnatory country-specific resolutions (or 42%) exclusively targeted Israel.
> In 2015, at the 28th, 29th and 30th sessions of the HRC, 5 out of 14 condemnatory country-specific resolutions (or 36%) exclusively targeted Israel.
> In 2014, at the 25th, 26th and 27th sessions of the HRC, 6 out of 14 condemnatory country-specific resolutions (or 43%) exclusively targeted Israel.
> In 2013, at the 22nd, 23rd and 24th sessions of the HRC, 6 out of 15 condemnatory country-specific resolutions (or 40%) exclusively targeted Israel.
> In 2012, at the 19th, 20th and 21st sessions of the HRC, 5 out of 16 condemnatory country-specific resolutions (or 31%) exclusively targeted Israel.
> In 2011, at the 16th, 17th and 18th sessions of the HRC, 6 out of 15 condemnatory country-specific resolutions (or 40%) exclusively targeted Israel.
> In 2010, at the 13th, 14th and 15th sessions of the HRC, 8 out of 11 condemnatory country-specific resolutions (or 73%) exclusively targeted Israel.
> In its third year, from June 2008 to Dec 2009, 8 out of 14 condemnatory country-specific resolutions (or 57%) exclusively targeted Israel.
> In its second year, from June 2007 to May 2008, 10 out of 15 condemnatory resolutions exclusively targeted Israel.
> In its first year, from June 2006 to May 2007, 9 out of 9  condemnatory resolutions exclusively targeted Israel.
> From its creation in June 2006 through June 2016, the UNHRC over one decade adopted 135 resolutions criticizing countries; 68 out of those 135 have been against Israel (more than 50%).


It is important to note that there is a connection between the UNRWA 's more than 25,000 employees _(nearly all of which are Arab Palestinians)_ and the various terrorist organizations embedded in the general population. many of them refugees themselves.  

•  The UN and its many cliques inside the organizations has generally overlooked Arab Palestinians activities which are in contrivention to the more than 25 Convention against terrorism.
•  The UN and its many cliques inside the organizations has generally overlooked Arab Palestinians activities which are in contrivention to Customary and International Humanitarian Law.
•  The UN and its many cliques inside the organizations has generally overlooked Arab Palestinians activities which are in contrivention to the membership pledges of Chaperter I and VII of the UN Charter.​
The question is why.  That is because the many member states are very intimidated by the potential threat they would face if the openly opposed condemnation proposal.  Even the current Commissioner of the UNHCR from Italy, while not mentioning it, is a bit intimidated and could be feeling the pressure to attempt and hold the uniqueness and exceptionalism Italians have enjoyed over terrorism _(the lack thereof)_. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Oldstyle

theliq said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no!  A run on sentence in CAPITAL LETTERS!!!  Now I'm REALLY in trouble!  (eye roll)
> 
> 
> 
> I"m surprised you can tell the Difference...Keep to the Topic and Not the Abuse,not that it really bothers me..personally but I would hate you to be Banned,keep it together brother>>>>ST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so "I'm" abusing you?  LOL  Gee, did I call you a "moron"?  Nope.  Did I call you a liar?  Nope.  I said you seem to think you're "special" and get to decide who should or should not post here.  Just for your information?  I've never been banned from this board.  Know why?  I actually post things that make sense (whether you agree with my view point or not...) and don't spam gibberish.  You on the other hand abuse people and then turn around and whine about abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not at all,I just strip the conversation bare,I am past being politically correct...in your case I was making you aware that you can be banned for abuse...I decide nothing here,we have moderators(Good women and men) as I well know(I have been called out scores of times,60 actually,mostly fair calls as my passion takes hold of my brain occasionally,so I had to modify my Bar Talk into something more acceptable for the American market and USMB,which is fair enough,when in Rome as it were.
> 
> I am a Great friend as many know on here but a formidable opponent,I generally fight to the Death,as it were, mentally that is but I like to imagine myself covered in opponents Blood with my foot on their neck in VALIDICTION           (play loudly)  ...well at least I'm honest in that
> 
> steve...strangely the vision of the nebular looks horribly like Trump over baringly repressing an African American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever noticed that the people who feel the need to brag about how "formidable" they are intellectually...are always the ones that aren't formidable at all?  You keep right on imagining yourself with your foot on people's necks, Liq and we'll keep right on laughing at you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My comment makes exceptional and clear copy but your prose is just an opinion,
> That's your tassid opinion OS but not others,I never promote myself...I don't need to, but I do note you feel you need re-assurance all the time... fair enough,I think we should pass on more of your snide,it has become boring   st
> 
> ps we Australians can laugh at ourselves easily that's one reason we are different to you(of the thin sensitive skin) that is why worldwide folk love us...Laughing is GOOD,Acute Sensitivity is BAD
Click to expand...


I've got a bunch of Australian friends, Liq.  None of them are as full of themselves as you are.

What pray tell does "tassid" mean?  Were you going for tacit?  Not for nothing...but you want to wage a war of words but your vocabulary is stunted and your "prose" is lacking!  When you post the gibberish you do...you elicit more chuckles than anything else.  But feel free to carry on...I could use the laughs!


----------



## Mindful

** ps we Australians can laugh at ourselves easily......**

Which you got from us, convict spawn.


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> ** ps we Australians can laugh at ourselves easily......**
> 
> Which you got from us, convict spawn.


Not really,although it matters not,some mother stealing a loaf of bread to feed her children,is not a criminal act in our eyes

Convict spawn,is such an ignorant term,as the Original Penal Colony for the English was America,and they were later sent to Australia when access to America was blocked(Boston Tea Party etc.,)O how today the posts from folks is so mundane,no wonder folk think I am The Magnificent


----------



## theliq

RoccoR said:


> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ※→   theliq, Mindful, et al,
> 
> *(Just My Opinion)*
> 
> I am one of the many Americans that have little faith and trust in the international legal and political system, to include the competency of the UN and its various commissions.
> 
> The current United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees is Filippo Grandi (as of 2015). HE previously held the position of Commissioner-General, United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA) for Palestine Refugees from 2010-2014.
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't make it up.
> 
> 
> 
> There must be reasons surely...st
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is a big question as to whether or not we are witnessing the emergence of a new campaign to intentionally caused injury to the sovereignty, integrity and future preservation of the Jewish National Home as a refuge for Jews World-Wide from the scourges historically imposed upon them.  Since 1948, the Arab League and the Arab Palestinians have intentionally taken action → either legally yet morally wrong →  which the anti-Israeli congregation has imposed under the color of law _(twisting the law to fit the Arab Palestinian agenda)_.  It always involves a strong measure of dishonesty, creative legality, or knowingly causing harm to a nation of people that attempted to follow the Recommendations of the General Assembly and were subsequently attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN Human Rights Council (HRC) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN Human Rights Council (HRC), comprised of 47 UN member states, holds three sessions a year, in March, June and September. Below are statistics for its first 10 years since its establishment, from June 2006 to June 2016, on the HRC’s treatment of Israel.
> 
> In 2016, at the 31st and 32nd sessions of the HRC, 5 out of 12 condemnatory country-specific resolutions (or 42%) exclusively targeted Israel.
> In 2015, at the 28th, 29th and 30th sessions of the HRC, 5 out of 14 condemnatory country-specific resolutions (or 36%) exclusively targeted Israel.
> In 2014, at the 25th, 26th and 27th sessions of the HRC, 6 out of 14 condemnatory country-specific resolutions (or 43%) exclusively targeted Israel.
> In 2013, at the 22nd, 23rd and 24th sessions of the HRC, 6 out of 15 condemnatory country-specific resolutions (or 40%) exclusively targeted Israel.
> In 2012, at the 19th, 20th and 21st sessions of the HRC, 5 out of 16 condemnatory country-specific resolutions (or 31%) exclusively targeted Israel.
> In 2011, at the 16th, 17th and 18th sessions of the HRC, 6 out of 15 condemnatory country-specific resolutions (or 40%) exclusively targeted Israel.
> In 2010, at the 13th, 14th and 15th sessions of the HRC, 8 out of 11 condemnatory country-specific resolutions (or 73%) exclusively targeted Israel.
> In its third year, from June 2008 to Dec 2009, 8 out of 14 condemnatory country-specific resolutions (or 57%) exclusively targeted Israel.
> In its second year, from June 2007 to May 2008, 10 out of 15 condemnatory resolutions exclusively targeted Israel.
> In its first year, from June 2006 to May 2007, 9 out of 9  condemnatory resolutions exclusively targeted Israel.
> From its creation in June 2006 through June 2016, the UNHRC over one decade adopted 135 resolutions criticizing countries; 68 out of those 135 have been against Israel (more than 50%).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is important to note that there is a connection between the UNRWA 's more than 25,000 employees _(nearly all of which are Arab Palestinians)_ and the various terrorist organizations embedded in the general population. many of them refugees themselves.
> 
> •  The UN and its many cliques inside the organizations has generally overlooked Arab Palestinians activities which are in contrivention to the more than 25 Convention against terrorism.
> •  The UN and its many cliques inside the organizations has generally overlooked Arab Palestinians activities which are in contrivention to Customary and International Humanitarian Law.
> •  The UN and its many cliques inside the organizations has generally overlooked Arab Palestinians activities which are in contrivention to the membership pledges of Chaperter I and VII of the UN Charter.​
> The question is why.  That is because the many member states are very intimidated by the potential threat they would face if the openly opposed condemnation proposal.  Even the current Commissioner of the UNHCR from Italy, while not mentioning it, is a bit intimidated and could be feeling the pressure to attempt and hold the uniqueness and exceptionalism Italians have enjoyed over terrorism _(the lack thereof)_.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

All I am going to say Rocco with respect...on your first sentence under (Just my opinion) is that you or and Jews or Zionist Terrorists HAD THAT OPINION in 1948 DID YA,    let's face it Zionist Israel is just a Rogue State...steve       ,Rocco I will take this opportunity to wish you and your Family,Seasons Greetings,have a Happy and Safe time...steve


----------



## theliq

Oldstyle said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I"m surprised you can tell the Difference...Keep to the Topic and Not the Abuse,not that it really bothers me..personally but I would hate you to be Banned,keep it together brother>>>>ST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so "I'm" abusing you?  LOL  Gee, did I call you a "moron"?  Nope.  Did I call you a liar?  Nope.  I said you seem to think you're "special" and get to decide who should or should not post here.  Just for your information?  I've never been banned from this board.  Know why?  I actually post things that make sense (whether you agree with my view point or not...) and don't spam gibberish.  You on the other hand abuse people and then turn around and whine about abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not at all,I just strip the conversation bare,I am past being politically correct...in your case I was making you aware that you can be banned for abuse...I decide nothing here,we have moderators(Good women and men) as I well know(I have been called out scores of times,60 actually,mostly fair calls as my passion takes hold of my brain occasionally,so I had to modify my Bar Talk into something more acceptable for the American market and USMB,which is fair enough,when in Rome as it were.
> 
> I am a Great friend as many know on here but a formidable opponent,I generally fight to the Death,as it were, mentally that is but I like to imagine myself covered in opponents Blood with my foot on their neck in VALIDICTION           (play loudly)  ...well at least I'm honest in that
> 
> steve...strangely the vision of the nebular looks horribly like Trump over baringly repressing an African American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever noticed that the people who feel the need to brag about how "formidable" they are intellectually...are always the ones that aren't formidable at all?  You keep right on imagining yourself with your foot on people's necks, Liq and we'll keep right on laughing at you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My comment makes exceptional and clear copy but your prose is just an opinion,
> That's your tassid opinion OS but not others,I never promote myself...I don't need to, but I do note you feel you need re-assurance all the time... fair enough,I think we should pass on more of your snide,it has become boring   st
> 
> ps we Australians can laugh at ourselves easily that's one reason we are different to you(of the thin sensitive skin) that is why worldwide folk love us...Laughing is GOOD,Acute Sensitivity is BAD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got a bunch of Australian friends, Liq.  None of them are as full of themselves as you are.
> 
> What pray tell does "tassid" mean?  Were you going for tacit?  Not for nothing...but you want to wage a war of words but your vocabulary is stunted and your "prose" is lacking!  When you post the gibberish you do...you elicit more chuckles than anything else.  But feel free to carry on...I could use the laughs!
Click to expand...

   I AM "THE" MAGNIFICENT

play loudly "O"....Play Skillfully


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> ** ps we Australians can laugh at ourselves easily......**
> 
> Which you got from us, convict spawn.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really,although it matters not,some mother stealing a loaf of bread to feed her children,is not a criminal act in our eyes
> 
> Convict spawn,is such an ignorant term,as the Original Penal Colony for the English was America,and they were later sent to Australia when access to America was blocked(Boston Tea Party etc.,)O how today the posts from folks is so mundane,no wonder folk think I am The Magnificent
Click to expand...


Where's your sense of humour?


----------



## fncceo

theliq said:


> Not really,although it matters not,some mother stealing a loaf of bread to feed her children,is not a criminal act in our eyes



Your law says different.  In America, a theft of an item with a value under $500 is a misdemeanor, or what Australians call, a summary crime.  Punishable by fines and, in extreme cases, not more than 1 year in a County prison.

In Australia, every theft, even a stick of chewing gum, is a felony, what Australians call indictable crime, punishable for up to 5 years in prison.

There is no law in Australia that provides feeding the children as a reasonable defense for an indictable crime.


----------



## Mindful

fncceo said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really,although it matters not,some mother stealing a loaf of bread to feed her children,is not a criminal act in our eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your law says different.  In America, a theft of an item with a value under $500 is a misdemeanor, or what Australians call, a summary crime.  Punishable by fines and, in extreme cases, not more than 1 year in a County prison.
> 
> In Australia, every theft, even a stick of chewing gum, is a felony, what Australians call indictable crime, punishable for up to 5 years in prison.
> 
> There is no law in Australia that provides feeding the children as a reasonable defense for an indictable crime.
Click to expand...


He put an emotional spin on the mother feeding her children. (sob)

But it's true, the English tried  to get rid of their underclass by dumping them in Oz. 

And as you can see, they mainly succeeded.


----------



## fncceo

Mindful said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really,although it matters not,some mother stealing a loaf of bread to feed her children,is not a criminal act in our eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your law says different.  In America, a theft of an item with a value under $500 is a misdemeanor, or what Australians call, a summary crime.  Punishable by fines and, in extreme cases, not more than 1 year in a County prison.
> 
> In Australia, every theft, even a stick of chewing gum, is a felony, what Australians call indictable crime, punishable for up to 5 years in prison.
> 
> There is no law in Australia that provides feeding the children as a reasonable defense for an indictable crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He put an emotional spin on the mother feeding her children. (sob)
> 
> But it's true, the English tried  to get rid of their underclass by dumping them in Oz.
> 
> And as you can see, they mainly succeeded.
Click to expand...


One of my favorite quotes, from the fictional British Member of Parliament, Alan B'Stard.

_"England was a great country when women were sent down mines, children were sent up chimneys, and labour organizers were sent to Australia."_


----------



## Linkiloo

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really,although it matters not,some mother stealing a loaf of bread to feed her children,is not a criminal act in our eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your law says different.  In America, a theft of an item with a value under $500 is a misdemeanor, or what Australians call, a summary crime.  Punishable by fines and, in extreme cases, not more than 1 year in a County prison.
> 
> In Australia, every theft, even a stick of chewing gum, is a felony, what Australians call indictable crime, punishable for up to 5 years in prison.
> 
> There is no law in Australia that provides feeding the children as a reasonable defense for an indictable crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He put an emotional spin on the mother feeding her children. (sob)
> 
> But it's true, the English tried  to get rid of their underclass by dumping them in Oz.
> 
> And as you can see, they mainly succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of my favorite quotes, from the fictional British Member of Parliament, Alan B'Stard.
> 
> _"England was a great country when women were sent down mines, children were sent up chimneys, and labour organizers were sent to Australia."_
Click to expand...

I thought that Australians would have learned to spell at least.


----------



## Mindful

Linkiloo said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really,although it matters not,some mother stealing a loaf of bread to feed her children,is not a criminal act in our eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your law says different.  In America, a theft of an item with a value under $500 is a misdemeanor, or what Australians call, a summary crime.  Punishable by fines and, in extreme cases, not more than 1 year in a County prison.
> 
> In Australia, every theft, even a stick of chewing gum, is a felony, what Australians call indictable crime, punishable for up to 5 years in prison.
> 
> There is no law in Australia that provides feeding the children as a reasonable defense for an indictable crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He put an emotional spin on the mother feeding her children. (sob)
> 
> But it's true, the English tried  to get rid of their underclass by dumping them in Oz.
> 
> And as you can see, they mainly succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of my favorite quotes, from the fictional British Member of Parliament, Alan B'Stard.
> 
> _"England was a great country when women were sent down mines, children were sent up chimneys, and labour organizers were sent to Australia."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that Australians would have learned to spell at least.
Click to expand...


That's enough of that, for a start.


----------



## Mindful

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really,although it matters not,some mother stealing a loaf of bread to feed her children,is not a criminal act in our eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your law says different.  In America, a theft of an item with a value under $500 is a misdemeanor, or what Australians call, a summary crime.  Punishable by fines and, in extreme cases, not more than 1 year in a County prison.
> 
> In Australia, every theft, even a stick of chewing gum, is a felony, what Australians call indictable crime, punishable for up to 5 years in prison.
> 
> There is no law in Australia that provides feeding the children as a reasonable defense for an indictable crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He put an emotional spin on the mother feeding her children. (sob)
> 
> But it's true, the English tried  to get rid of their underclass by dumping them in Oz.
> 
> And as you can see, they mainly succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of my favorite quotes, from the fictional British Member of Parliament, Alan B'Stard.
> 
> _"England was a great country when women were sent down mines, children were sent up chimneys, and labour organizers were sent to Australia."_
Click to expand...


Was??

What makes you think it's still not great?


----------



## theliq

fncceo said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really,although it matters not,some mother stealing a loaf of bread to feed her children,is not a criminal act in our eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your law says different.  In America, a theft of an item with a value under $500 is a misdemeanor, or what Australians call, a summary crime.  Punishable by fines and, in extreme cases, not more than 1 year in a County prison.
> 
> In Australia, every theft, even a stick of chewing gum, is a felony, what Australians call indictable crime, punishable for up to 5 years in prison.
> 
> There is no law in Australia that provides feeding the children as a reasonable defense for an indictable crime.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the lecture fnc,I was actually referring to the unfortunate woman in England caught stealing the loaf of bread,then convicted and transported to Australia,sorry I didn't elucidate properly.
As you say today you are right to a degree,but normally petty theft never gets to court,as we have an interim system where the thief is spoken to by an ex magistrate and given a warning,sometimes a few and left at that with no criminal record(sometimes compensation has to be paid)...but if the person is a residivist sic the they would go to court,Imagine the Chaos if every petty thief was bought to court ? the court system would be blocked for years and the cost of using the court would be astranomical sic....steve ps no one goes to prison over a pack of chewing gum


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really,although it matters not,some mother stealing a loaf of bread to feed her children,is not a criminal act in our eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your law says different.  In America, a theft of an item with a value under $500 is a misdemeanor, or what Australians call, a summary crime.  Punishable by fines and, in extreme cases, not more than 1 year in a County prison.
> 
> In Australia, every theft, even a stick of chewing gum, is a felony, what Australians call indictable crime, punishable for up to 5 years in prison.
> 
> There is no law in Australia that provides feeding the children as a reasonable defense for an indictable crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He put an emotional spin on the mother feeding her children. (sob)
> 
> But it's true, the English tried  to get rid of their underclass by dumping them in Oz.
> 
> And as you can see, they mainly succeeded.
Click to expand...

NO ONE IS AN UNDERCLASS Mindy...that is just the wealthy(often LEGITIMISED CRIMINALS!!!!!),that is just the haves repressing the have nots

as you full well know,that is the reason for most Revalutions sic throughout history

Dumped in OZ only when the previous DUMPING GROUND was closed as America/ns rebelled against the English

I really wasn't giving emotional spin BUT ACTUAL FACT...so no weeping, Lady Mindy

As a % very few convicts(matter of opinion) came to Paradise and not to every part of this Land...but whatever...I will say What a wonderful and Brilliant Job we have done...Unlike Americans "We are the Real  Land of the Free"  We punch well above our weight as THE WORLD KNOWS but are humble with it...Unlike a couple of countries I could mention,who Promote themselves but compared to us are just an Under Class and have No Class  LOL

Guys have a great day...like us...Australia Great one day,Brilliant the next...steve


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> ** ps we Australians can laugh at ourselves easily......**
> 
> Which you got from us, convict spawn.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really,although it matters not,some mother stealing a loaf of bread to feed her children,is not a criminal act in our eyes
> 
> Convict spawn,is such an ignorant term,as the Original Penal Colony for the English was America,and they were later sent to Australia when access to America was blocked(Boston Tea Party etc.,)O how today the posts from folks is so mundane,no wonder folk think I am The Magnificent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's your sense of humour?
Click to expand...

Thanks for the correct spelling of humoUr   Mindy...I've always said you are a Goodsort(which is a great compliment here in Aus)


----------



## theliq

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really,although it matters not,some mother stealing a loaf of bread to feed her children,is not a criminal act in our eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your law says different.  In America, a theft of an item with a value under $500 is a misdemeanor, or what Australians call, a summary crime.  Punishable by fines and, in extreme cases, not more than 1 year in a County prison.
> 
> In Australia, every theft, even a stick of chewing gum, is a felony, what Australians call indictable crime, punishable for up to 5 years in prison.
> 
> There is no law in Australia that provides feeding the children as a reasonable defense for an indictable crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He put an emotional spin on the mother feeding her children. (sob)
> 
> But it's true, the English tried  to get rid of their underclass by dumping them in Oz.
> 
> And as you can see, they mainly succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of my favorite quotes, from the fictional British Member of Parliament, Alan B'Stard.
> 
> _"England was a great country when women were sent down mines, children were sent up chimneys, and labour organizers were sent to Australia."_
Click to expand...

I know you don't believe that fnc,you are too decent a man...steve


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really,although it matters not,some mother stealing a loaf of bread to feed her children,is not a criminal act in our eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your law says different.  In America, a theft of an item with a value under $500 is a misdemeanor, or what Australians call, a summary crime.  Punishable by fines and, in extreme cases, not more than 1 year in a County prison.
> 
> In Australia, every theft, even a stick of chewing gum, is a felony, what Australians call indictable crime, punishable for up to 5 years in prison.
> 
> There is no law in Australia that provides feeding the children as a reasonable defense for an indictable crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He put an emotional spin on the mother feeding her children. (sob)
> 
> But it's true, the English tried  to get rid of their underclass by dumping them in Oz.
> 
> And as you can see, they mainly succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO ONE IS AN UNDERCLASS Mindy...that is just the wealthy(often LEGITIMISED CRIMINALS!!!!!),that is just the haves repressing the have nots
> 
> as you full well know,that is the reason for most Revalutions sic throughout history
> 
> Dumped in OZ only when the previous DUMPING GROUND was closed as America/ns rebelled against the English
> 
> I really wasn't giving emotional spin BUT ACTUAL FACT...so no weeping, Lady Mindy
> 
> As a % very few convicts(matter of opinion) came to Paradise and not to every part of this Land...but whatever...I will say What a wonderful and Brilliant Job we have done...Unlike Americans "We are the Real  Land of the Free"  We punch well above our weight as THE WORLD KNOWS but are humble with it...Unlike a couple of countries I could mention,who Promote themselves but compared to us are just an Under Class and have No Class  LOL
> 
> Guys have a great day...like us...Australia Great one day,Brilliant the next...steve
Click to expand...


**Dumped in OZ only when the previous DUMPING GROUND was closed as America/ns rebelled against the English**

How can that be? They were English rebelling against the English. 

American identity came much later. I have a book about it.


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really,although it matters not,some mother stealing a loaf of bread to feed her children,is not a criminal act in our eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your law says different.  In America, a theft of an item with a value under $500 is a misdemeanor, or what Australians call, a summary crime.  Punishable by fines and, in extreme cases, not more than 1 year in a County prison.
> 
> In Australia, every theft, even a stick of chewing gum, is a felony, what Australians call indictable crime, punishable for up to 5 years in prison.
> 
> There is no law in Australia that provides feeding the children as a reasonable defense for an indictable crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He put an emotional spin on the mother feeding her children. (sob)
> 
> But it's true, the English tried  to get rid of their underclass by dumping them in Oz.
> 
> And as you can see, they mainly succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO ONE IS AN UNDERCLASS Mindy...that is just the wealthy(often LEGITIMISED CRIMINALS!!!!!),that is just the haves repressing the have nots
> 
> as you full well know,that is the reason for most Revalutions sic throughout history
> 
> Dumped in OZ only when the previous DUMPING GROUND was closed as America/ns rebelled against the English
> 
> I really wasn't giving emotional spin BUT ACTUAL FACT...so no weeping, Lady Mindy
> 
> As a % very few convicts(matter of opinion) came to Paradise and not to every part of this Land...but whatever...I will say What a wonderful and Brilliant Job we have done...Unlike Americans "We are the Real  Land of the Free"  We punch well above our weight as THE WORLD KNOWS but are humble with it...Unlike a couple of countries I could mention,who Promote themselves but compared to us are just an Under Class and have No Class  LOL
> 
> Guys have a great day...like us...Australia Great one day,Brilliant the next...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> **Dumped in OZ only when the previous DUMPING GROUND was closed as America/ns rebelled against the English**
> 
> How can that be? They were English rebelling against the English.
> 
> American identity came much later. I have a book about it.
Click to expand...

With much respect to you Mindie the American Colony and subjects (English,French,Europeans and of those born in America etc,.) were forming a rebellion against the English Crown and Repressive English Soldiers stationed in America...It started with the overbearing Taxes on Tea etc,. (Boston Tea Party Rebellion),at this time America was the Penal Colony for the English,after the Rebellion was WON,  the English sent their Convicts then to Van Demiens Land (Tasmania) and then later other parts of Australia...ps do you know I am right?steve


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really,although it matters not,some mother stealing a loaf of bread to feed her children,is not a criminal act in our eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your law says different.  In America, a theft of an item with a value under $500 is a misdemeanor, or what Australians call, a summary crime.  Punishable by fines and, in extreme cases, not more than 1 year in a County prison.
> 
> In Australia, every theft, even a stick of chewing gum, is a felony, what Australians call indictable crime, punishable for up to 5 years in prison.
> 
> There is no law in Australia that provides feeding the children as a reasonable defense for an indictable crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He put an emotional spin on the mother feeding her children. (sob)
> 
> But it's true, the English tried  to get rid of their underclass by dumping them in Oz.
> 
> And as you can see, they mainly succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO ONE IS AN UNDERCLASS Mindy...that is just the wealthy(often LEGITIMISED CRIMINALS!!!!!),that is just the haves repressing the have nots
> 
> as you full well know,that is the reason for most Revalutions sic throughout history
> 
> Dumped in OZ only when the previous DUMPING GROUND was closed as America/ns rebelled against the English
> 
> I really wasn't giving emotional spin BUT ACTUAL FACT...so no weeping, Lady Mindy
> 
> As a % very few convicts(matter of opinion) came to Paradise and not to every part of this Land...but whatever...I will say What a wonderful and Brilliant Job we have done...Unlike Americans "We are the Real  Land of the Free"  We punch well above our weight as THE WORLD KNOWS but are humble with it...Unlike a couple of countries I could mention,who Promote themselves but compared to us are just an Under Class and have No Class  LOL
> 
> Guys have a great day...like us...Australia Great one day,Brilliant the next...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> **Dumped in OZ only when the previous DUMPING GROUND was closed as America/ns rebelled against the English**
> 
> How can that be? They were English rebelling against the English.
> 
> American identity came much later. I have a book about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With much respect to you Mindie the American Colony and subjects (English,French,Europeans and of those born in America etc,.) were forming a rebellion against the English Crown and Repressive English Soldiers stationed in America...It started with the overbearing Taxes on Tea etc,. (Boston Tea Party Rebellion),at this time America was the Penal Colony for the English,after the Rebellion was WON,  the English sent their Convicts then to Van Demiens Land (Tasmania) and then later other parts of Australia...ps do you know I am right?steve
Click to expand...


Under all that verbiage: my point ------->

They were NOT  Americans at that stage. It was a British colony.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Prof. Richard Falk on Challenging Israeli Apartheid*

**


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your law says different.  In America, a theft of an item with a value under $500 is a misdemeanor, or what Australians call, a summary crime.  Punishable by fines and, in extreme cases, not more than 1 year in a County prison.
> 
> In Australia, every theft, even a stick of chewing gum, is a felony, what Australians call indictable crime, punishable for up to 5 years in prison.
> 
> There is no law in Australia that provides feeding the children as a reasonable defense for an indictable crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He put an emotional spin on the mother feeding her children. (sob)
> 
> But it's true, the English tried  to get rid of their underclass by dumping them in Oz.
> 
> And as you can see, they mainly succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO ONE IS AN UNDERCLASS Mindy...that is just the wealthy(often LEGITIMISED CRIMINALS!!!!!),that is just the haves repressing the have nots
> 
> as you full well know,that is the reason for most Revalutions sic throughout history
> 
> Dumped in OZ only when the previous DUMPING GROUND was closed as America/ns rebelled against the English
> 
> I really wasn't giving emotional spin BUT ACTUAL FACT...so no weeping, Lady Mindy
> 
> As a % very few convicts(matter of opinion) came to Paradise and not to every part of this Land...but whatever...I will say What a wonderful and Brilliant Job we have done...Unlike Americans "We are the Real  Land of the Free"  We punch well above our weight as THE WORLD KNOWS but are humble with it...Unlike a couple of countries I could mention,who Promote themselves but compared to us are just an Under Class and have No Class  LOL
> 
> Guys have a great day...like us...Australia Great one day,Brilliant the next...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> **Dumped in OZ only when the previous DUMPING GROUND was closed as America/ns rebelled against the English**
> 
> How can that be? They were English rebelling against the English.
> 
> American identity came much later. I have a book about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With much respect to you Mindie the American Colony and subjects (English,French,Europeans and of those born in America etc,.) were forming a rebellion against the English Crown and Repressive English Soldiers stationed in America...It started with the overbearing Taxes on Tea etc,. (Boston Tea Party Rebellion),at this time America was the Penal Colony for the English,after the Rebellion was WON,  the English sent their Convicts then to Van Demiens Land (Tasmania) and then later other parts of Australia...ps do you know I am right?steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Under all that verbiage: my point ------->
> 
> They were NOT  Americans at that stage. It was a British colony.
Click to expand...

Verbiage???!!!,Yes Mindie they were but....Still the Dumping Ground,then with the British demise,another British Colony "Australia"became the Dumping Ground,this is the point I was making,prior to "Exporting" their problem to America,then Australia the POME(Prisoners Of Mother England) were kept in Ship Hulks on the Thames.
As a lasting tribute of sorts,all British migrants are known and have been referred to ever since, as "POM'S"....steve...Mindie,on here we/I are often spoken of as Convicts by Americans,because of this(which is NO problem to us) BUT the Irony is that in their minds Australia is somehow built on Criminals!!! BUT It is actually the Americans that the POMS were originally sent to...So what does that make Americans then?...I have such fun on here...Mindie,I like you much and enjoy the mirth more that the I&P madness...wishing you seasons Greetings...steve...I think I am becoming a Verbiagist LOL since coming on USMB and a noticeable increase since the election of one Donald Trump


----------



## Mindful

The dumping ground. lol.


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> He put an emotional spin on the mother feeding her children. (sob)
> 
> But it's true, the English tried  to get rid of their underclass by dumping them in Oz.
> 
> And as you can see, they mainly succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO ONE IS AN UNDERCLASS Mindy...that is just the wealthy(often LEGITIMISED CRIMINALS!!!!!),that is just the haves repressing the have nots
> 
> as you full well know,that is the reason for most Revalutions sic throughout history
> 
> Dumped in OZ only when the previous DUMPING GROUND was closed as America/ns rebelled against the English
> 
> I really wasn't giving emotional spin BUT ACTUAL FACT...so no weeping, Lady Mindy
> 
> As a % very few convicts(matter of opinion) came to Paradise and not to every part of this Land...but whatever...I will say What a wonderful and Brilliant Job we have done...Unlike Americans "We are the Real  Land of the Free"  We punch well above our weight as THE WORLD KNOWS but are humble with it...Unlike a couple of countries I could mention,who Promote themselves but compared to us are just an Under Class and have No Class  LOL
> 
> Guys have a great day...like us...Australia Great one day,Brilliant the next...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> **Dumped in OZ only when the previous DUMPING GROUND was closed as America/ns rebelled against the English**
> 
> How can that be? They were English rebelling against the English.
> 
> American identity came much later. I have a book about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With much respect to you Mindie the American Colony and subjects (English,French,Europeans and of those born in America etc,.) were forming a rebellion against the English Crown and Repressive English Soldiers stationed in America...It started with the overbearing Taxes on Tea etc,. (Boston Tea Party Rebellion),at this time America was the Penal Colony for the English,after the Rebellion was WON,  the English sent their Convicts then to Van Demiens Land (Tasmania) and then later other parts of Australia...ps do you know I am right?steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Under all that verbiage: my point ------->
> 
> They were NOT  Americans at that stage. It was a British colony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Verbiage???!!!,Yes Mindie they were but....Still the Dumping Ground,then with the British demise,another British Colony "Australia"became the Dumping Ground,this is the point I was making,prior to "Exporting" their problem to America,then Australia the POME(Prisoners Of Mother England) were kept in Ship Hulks on the Thames.
> As a lasting tribute of sorts,all British migrants are known and have been referred to ever since, as "POM'S"....steve...Mindie,on here we/I are often spoken of as Convicts by Americans,because of this(which is NO problem to us) BUT the Irony is that in their minds Australia is somehow built on Criminals!!! BUT It is actually the Americans that the POMS were originally sent to...So what does that make Americans then?...I have such fun on here...Mindie,I like you much and enjoy the mirth more that the I&P madness...wishing you seasons Greetings...steve...I think I am becoming a Verbiagist LOL since coming on USMB and a noticeable increase since the election of one Donald Trump
Click to expand...


What demise?

Rule Britannia!







The Brit chick, with the three pronged stick.


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO ONE IS AN UNDERCLASS Mindy...that is just the wealthy(often LEGITIMISED CRIMINALS!!!!!),that is just the haves repressing the have nots
> 
> as you full well know,that is the reason for most Revalutions sic throughout history
> 
> Dumped in OZ only when the previous DUMPING GROUND was closed as America/ns rebelled against the English
> 
> I really wasn't giving emotional spin BUT ACTUAL FACT...so no weeping, Lady Mindy
> 
> As a % very few convicts(matter of opinion) came to Paradise and not to every part of this Land...but whatever...I will say What a wonderful and Brilliant Job we have done...Unlike Americans "We are the Real  Land of the Free"  We punch well above our weight as THE WORLD KNOWS but are humble with it...Unlike a couple of countries I could mention,who Promote themselves but compared to us are just an Under Class and have No Class  LOL
> 
> Guys have a great day...like us...Australia Great one day,Brilliant the next...steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Dumped in OZ only when the previous DUMPING GROUND was closed as America/ns rebelled against the English**
> 
> How can that be? They were English rebelling against the English.
> 
> American identity came much later. I have a book about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With much respect to you Mindie the American Colony and subjects (English,French,Europeans and of those born in America etc,.) were forming a rebellion against the English Crown and Repressive English Soldiers stationed in America...It started with the overbearing Taxes on Tea etc,. (Boston Tea Party Rebellion),at this time America was the Penal Colony for the English,after the Rebellion was WON,  the English sent their Convicts then to Van Demiens Land (Tasmania) and then later other parts of Australia...ps do you know I am right?steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Under all that verbiage: my point ------->
> 
> They were NOT  Americans at that stage. It was a British colony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Verbiage???!!!,Yes Mindie they were but....Still the Dumping Ground,then with the British demise,another British Colony "Australia"became the Dumping Ground,this is the point I was making,prior to "Exporting" their problem to America,then Australia the POME(Prisoners Of Mother England) were kept in Ship Hulks on the Thames.
> As a lasting tribute of sorts,all British migrants are known and have been referred to ever since, as "POM'S"....steve...Mindie,on here we/I are often spoken of as Convicts by Americans,because of this(which is NO problem to us) BUT the Irony is that in their minds Australia is somehow built on Criminals!!! BUT It is actually the Americans that the POMS were originally sent to...So what does that make Americans then?...I have such fun on here...Mindie,I like you much and enjoy the mirth more that the I&P madness...wishing you seasons Greetings...steve...I think I am becoming a Verbiagist LOL since coming on USMB and a noticeable increase since the election of one Donald Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What demise?
> 
> Rule Britannia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brit chick, with the three pronged stick.
Click to expand...

I never knew you were a poet!!!!!!!!!Called a Trident,Great pic M...steve and Total Demise of Britain in the American Colonies(they became The Brits with a Three pronged Dick

Shooting BLANKS in all direction but never hitting the target


----------



## Mindful




----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


>


No one takes America Seriously thesedays,they are of No Moral Value,I note Trump has sided with the Saudi's(no one is surprised) but he VALUES MONEY OVER MORALITY,O America what have you become,yep SHIT ON THE HEEL OF MY SHOE,anyhow Israel have been suspect since 1948,this is nothing new Mindie
I like Haley and whatever she is paid is not enough,Trump uses credible people to front is weird ideas of his totally corrupt thinking...It would be better if Israel drifted away slowly from America but I suppose it all comes down to the money,Israeli innovation would sell worldwide Big Time but American Sanctions stifle everone in the free world...Trump is A VERY BAD INTERNATIONAL CITIZEN..motivated by GREED...we ask? how on earth did he ever become President??????H.I.M. theliq


----------



## RoccoR

BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
※→  theliq, Mindful, et al,

I have to agree, the Ambassador is showing our colors well; very well.



theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amb Nikki Haley quote
> 
> 
> 
> No one takes America Seriously thesedays,they are of No Moral Value,I note Trump has sided with the Saudi's(no one is surprised) but he VALUES MONEY OVER MORALITY,O America what have you become,yep SHIT ON THE HEEL OF MY SHOE,anyhow Israel have been suspect since 1948,this is nothing new Mindie
> I like Haley and whatever she is paid is not enough,Trump uses credible people to front is weird ideas of his totally corrupt thinking...It would be better if Israel drifted away slowly from America but I suppose it all comes down to the money,Israeli innovation would sell worldwide Big Time but American Sanctions stifle everone in the free world...Trump is A VERY BAD INTERNATIONAL CITIZEN..motivated by GREED...we ask? how on earth did he ever become President??????H.I.M. theliq
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

It probably is not the wisest move to NOT takes America Seriously these days.  While you may not like President Trump, the President is NOT all there is to American Power and Influence.  And, if you don't appreciate this President, then wait for the next one.  

Particularly in the case of the conflict between the Israelis and the Palestinian actors that support the "criminal acts" directed against the US or Israel, → intented or calculated to create the conditions of "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public , the US still can inflict a wide variety of penalties to the Hostile Arab Palestinians that color outside the lines. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## theliq

Thanks Rocco(and I mean it)

But Israel too  "Monet" outside the lines,just saying...steve

Nikki Haley...Very Good but not always BUT always make Trump look like the Idiot he is


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

*John Dugard: Apartheid and Occupation under International Law *

**
**
**
**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *John Dugard: Apartheid and Occupation under International Law*



He was very critical of islamic apartheid and the Jew-free, Shiite controlled mini caliphate of Gaza'istan.


----------



## theliq

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *John Dugard: Apartheid and Occupation under International Law*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was very critical of islamic apartheid and the Jew-free, Shiite controlled mini caliphate of Gaza'istan.
Click to expand...

NO!


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


>


NOI


----------



## Mindful

The employment rate of the Arab women in Israel surged almost 20 percent by the end of September, according to data published by the Central Bureau of Statistics on Sunday.


Compared with 128,000 in the second quarter of 2017, about 154,000 Arab women in Israel, or 40 percent of all Arab-Israeli women aged 25-64, were employed in the second and third quarter of 2018, just a step away from the 41-percent employment target set for 2020.

I can personally attest that when I go to a pharmacy in my hometown, the pharmacist is more often than not an Israeli Arab woman. And one of them even proudly wears a hijab.

But please lecture to me about apartheid in Israel.

“Apartheid” Fail: Israeli Arab Female Employment Surges


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> The employment rate of the Arab women in Israel surged almost 20 percent by the end of September, according to data published by the Central Bureau of Statistics on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Compared with 128,000 in the second quarter of 2017, about 154,000 Arab women in Israel, or 40 percent of all Arab-Israeli women aged 25-64, were employed in the second and third quarter of 2018, just a step away from the 41-percent employment target set for 2020.
> 
> I can personally attest that when I go to a pharmacy in my hometown, the pharmacist is more often than not an Israeli Arab woman. And one of them even proudly wears a hijab.
> 
> But please lecture to me about apartheid in Israel.
> 
> “Apartheid” Fail: Israeli Arab Female Employment Surges


Mindie,how many Palestinian owned businesses in Israel as a % and the Largest ??


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The employment rate of the Arab women in Israel surged almost 20 percent by the end of September, according to data published by the Central Bureau of Statistics on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Compared with 128,000 in the second quarter of 2017, about 154,000 Arab women in Israel, or 40 percent of all Arab-Israeli women aged 25-64, were employed in the second and third quarter of 2018, just a step away from the 41-percent employment target set for 2020.
> 
> I can personally attest that when I go to a pharmacy in my hometown, the pharmacist is more often than not an Israeli Arab woman. And one of them even proudly wears a hijab.
> 
> But please lecture to me about apartheid in Israel.
> 
> “Apartheid” Fail: Israeli Arab Female Employment Surges
> 
> 
> 
> Mindie,how many Palestinian owned businesses in Israel as a % and the Largest ??
Click to expand...


Not going to push this with you. Your mind is set on your own agenda.


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The employment rate of the Arab women in Israel surged almost 20 percent by the end of September, according to data published by the Central Bureau of Statistics on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Compared with 128,000 in the second quarter of 2017, about 154,000 Arab women in Israel, or 40 percent of all Arab-Israeli women aged 25-64, were employed in the second and third quarter of 2018, just a step away from the 41-percent employment target set for 2020.
> 
> I can personally attest that when I go to a pharmacy in my hometown, the pharmacist is more often than not an Israeli Arab woman. And one of them even proudly wears a hijab.
> 
> But please lecture to me about apartheid in Israel.
> 
> “Apartheid” Fail: Israeli Arab Female Employment Surges
> 
> 
> 
> Mindie,how many Palestinian owned businesses in Israel as a % and the Largest ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not going to push this with you. Your mind is set on your own agenda.
Click to expand...

NOPE,Just wondering,wondering because statistics area funny thing when dicected...ST


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> The employment rate of the Arab women in Israel surged almost 20 percent by the end of September, according to data published by the Central Bureau of Statistics on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Compared with 128,000 in the second quarter of 2017, about 154,000 Arab women in Israel, or 40 percent of all Arab-Israeli women aged 25-64, were employed in the second and third quarter of 2018, just a step away from the 41-percent employment target set for 2020.
> 
> I can personally attest that when I go to a pharmacy in my hometown, the pharmacist is more often than not an Israeli Arab woman. And one of them even proudly wears a hijab.
> 
> But please lecture to me about apartheid in Israel.
> 
> “Apartheid” Fail: Israeli Arab Female Employment Surges


So now she can buy a piece of land and build a house, no?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The employment rate of the Arab women in Israel surged almost 20 percent by the end of September, according to data published by the Central Bureau of Statistics on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Compared with 128,000 in the second quarter of 2017, about 154,000 Arab women in Israel, or 40 percent of all Arab-Israeli women aged 25-64, were employed in the second and third quarter of 2018, just a step away from the 41-percent employment target set for 2020.
> 
> I can personally attest that when I go to a pharmacy in my hometown, the pharmacist is more often than not an Israeli Arab woman. And one of them even proudly wears a hijab.
> 
> But please lecture to me about apartheid in Israel.
> 
> “Apartheid” Fail: Israeli Arab Female Employment Surges
> 
> 
> 
> So now she can buy a piece of land and build a house, no?
Click to expand...


Why not? Many do.

I've seen it for myself.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The employment rate of the Arab women in Israel surged almost 20 percent by the end of September, according to data published by the Central Bureau of Statistics on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Compared with 128,000 in the second quarter of 2017, about 154,000 Arab women in Israel, or 40 percent of all Arab-Israeli women aged 25-64, were employed in the second and third quarter of 2018, just a step away from the 41-percent employment target set for 2020.
> 
> I can personally attest that when I go to a pharmacy in my hometown, the pharmacist is more often than not an Israeli Arab woman. And one of them even proudly wears a hijab.
> 
> But please lecture to me about apartheid in Israel.
> 
> “Apartheid” Fail: Israeli Arab Female Employment Surges
> 
> 
> 
> So now she can buy a piece of land and build a house, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? Many do.
> 
> I've seen it for myself.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The employment rate of the Arab women in Israel surged almost 20 percent by the end of September, according to data published by the Central Bureau of Statistics on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Compared with 128,000 in the second quarter of 2017, about 154,000 Arab women in Israel, or 40 percent of all Arab-Israeli women aged 25-64, were employed in the second and third quarter of 2018, just a step away from the 41-percent employment target set for 2020.
> 
> I can personally attest that when I go to a pharmacy in my hometown, the pharmacist is more often than not an Israeli Arab woman. And one of them even proudly wears a hijab.
> 
> But please lecture to me about apartheid in Israel.
> 
> “Apartheid” Fail: Israeli Arab Female Employment Surges
> 
> 
> 
> So now she can buy a piece of land and build a house, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? Many do.
> 
> I've seen it for myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Sorry. I can't link images enbedded in my brain.

Why don't you just say you don't believe me, and be honest about it?

I won't hold it against you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?*

**


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **




Give it a rest.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a rest.
Click to expand...


He can’t. He’s angry that Israel even exists. I find it entertaining. Just repeats the same thing over and over.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  breaking-the-un-concludes-that-israel-has-established-an-apartheid-regime
⁜→  _et al_,

I think they have shots for that now; or was it acupuncture.  OH, I know: 200 mg of Thorazine.  If we put him on a regiment thoazine, after a day or two, he'll believe the conflict is over and Captain Kangaroo is the President of the Palestinian Authority and Clarabell is the Chief Political Officer for HAMAS.

v/r
R



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can’t. He’s angry that Israel even exists. I find it entertaining. Just repeats the same thing over and over.
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The employment rate of the Arab women in Israel surged almost 20 percent by the end of September, according to data published by the Central Bureau of Statistics on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Compared with 128,000 in the second quarter of 2017, about 154,000 Arab women in Israel, or 40 percent of all Arab-Israeli women aged 25-64, were employed in the second and third quarter of 2018, just a step away from the 41-percent employment target set for 2020.
> 
> I can personally attest that when I go to a pharmacy in my hometown, the pharmacist is more often than not an Israeli Arab woman. And one of them even proudly wears a hijab.
> 
> But please lecture to me about apartheid in Israel.
> 
> “Apartheid” Fail: Israeli Arab Female Employment Surges
> 
> 
> 
> So now she can buy a piece of land and build a house, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? Many do.
> 
> I've seen it for myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry. I can't link images enbedded in my brain.
> 
> Why don't you just say you don't believe me, and be honest about it?
> 
> I won't hold it against you.
Click to expand...

What!!! Buying back their own Stolen Land....That is NOT COOL Mindie


----------



## theliq

RoccoR said:


> RE:  breaking-the-un-concludes-that-israel-has-established-an-apartheid-regime
> ⁜→  _et al_,
> 
> I think they have shots for that now; or was it acupuncture.  OH, I know: 200 mg of Thorazine.  If we put him on a regiment thoazine, after a day or two, he'll believe the conflict is over and Captain Kangaroo is the President of the Palestinian Authority and Clarabell is the Chief Political Officer for HAMAS.
> 
> v/r
> R
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can’t. He’s angry that Israel even exists. I find it entertaining. Just repeats the same thing over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Methinks you distort Tinnies speak...with respect...Captain Kangaroo(Apparently!!!!!!!)


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The employment rate of the Arab women in Israel surged almost 20 percent by the end of September, according to data published by the Central Bureau of Statistics on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Compared with 128,000 in the second quarter of 2017, about 154,000 Arab women in Israel, or 40 percent of all Arab-Israeli women aged 25-64, were employed in the second and third quarter of 2018, just a step away from the 41-percent employment target set for 2020.
> 
> I can personally attest that when I go to a pharmacy in my hometown, the pharmacist is more often than not an Israeli Arab woman. And one of them even proudly wears a hijab.
> 
> But please lecture to me about apartheid in Israel.
> 
> “Apartheid” Fail: Israeli Arab Female Employment Surges
> 
> 
> 
> So now she can buy a piece of land and build a house, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? Many do.
> 
> I've seen it for myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry. I can't link images enbedded in my brain.
> 
> Why don't you just say you don't believe me, and be honest about it?
> 
> I won't hold it against you.
Click to expand...

The problem is Mindie,unlike me Tinnie is a Gentleman

Me,I tell it like it is,the major problem is that Cult Zionism has a tendency to Lie,and therein lies(excuse the pun) your problem,your indoctorination by Cult Zionism,by design is to overide your true peronality,and implant their Corrupt Mantra,it is seen throught these threads by a lot of Zionists,I can't blame you or most others because you all are victims...saying that the Israeli based Zionists on here are a different kettle of FISH

Zionism equates to Terror...st


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a rest.
Click to expand...

What do you mean give it a rest? This is the best analysis of the conflict I have ever seen.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean give it a rest? This is the best analysis of the conflict I have ever seen.
Click to expand...


Indeed, you’re befuddled by definitions. You don’t understand what apartheid means.

Do a poll for the board. Include Arabs living in Israel and Jews living in Gaza. 

Indeed.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean give it a rest? This is the best analysis of the conflict I have ever seen.
Click to expand...



I don't care.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean give it a rest? This is the best analysis of the conflict I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care.
Click to expand...

Ignorant by choice. Interesting concept.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean give it a rest? This is the best analysis of the conflict I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant by choice. Interesting concept.
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean give it a rest? This is the best analysis of the conflict I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care.
Click to expand...

YOU SHOULD CARE,because I care about you  SAY NO TO ZIONISM


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean give it a rest? This is the best analysis of the conflict I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care.[/QUOTEhttps:://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3HQkKg_grw
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean give it a rest? This is the best analysis of the conflict I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant by choice. Interesting concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You Don't Know Really Say No to ZIONISM


----------



## theliq

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean give it a rest? This is the best analysis of the conflict I have ever seen.
Click to expand...

Tinnie,is a living Legend


----------



## LA RAM FAN

task0778 said:


> The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.



Ah the old retreat to the tiresome anto semtic bullshit when the murderous actions of Israel are exposed.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

montelatici said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane?  That was THEN before all the Muslim countries were members of the UN.  And this is NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were 10 Muslim or Arab (Lebanon is not strictly Muslim) members of the UN in 1947 out of 58 total members back then.  About the same proportion of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh Monte.  Try 34.  Atta boy!
> 
> https://www.quora.com/How-many-muslim-nations-are-represented-in-UN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never cease amaze.  And today there are 193 members.  So let's go back to school 193 members  is to 34 Muslim members is how similar to a ratio of 58 members to 10 Muslim members?  Did you ever learn ratios dummy?  Do you understand the word proportion? You really enjoy making a fool of yourself.  Think before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so fast, Sherlock.
> 
> The Muslim 57 member OIC is the largest voting bloc in the UN. They control over 61% of the vote.
> 
> Global Political Islam : Global Governance Watch
> UN 101 - The foxes are guarding the chicken coop
> The majority of UN member states are not full-fledged democracies.
> 
> Number of UN member states that are full-fledged democracies or "fully free" according to Freedom House: 85
> 
> Number of UN member states: 193
> 
> _______
> G77 & China 132 (69% of UN members)
> Non-Aligned Movement (NAM) 119 (61% of UN members)
> Organization of the Islamic Cooperation (OIC) 56 (largest bloc in NAM & G-77)
> 
> NOTE THIS - OIC is the largest bloc in NAM & G-77 which comprises of 69% of UN Members.
> 
> League of Arab States 21 (largest bloc in OIC)
> African Union 54
> European Union (EU) 28
> JUSCANZ (sub-set of the WEOG) 14/15 (United States is here)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess Zionists don't do math. LOL
Click to expand...


YOU NAILED IT.


----------



## Billo_Really

The "nation-state law" codifies Israeli apartheid for all to see.  

_Last July the Knesset, amid widespread protest in Israel and in the US, adopted a basic law defining Israel as “the nation-state of the Jewish people,” with more rights for Jews than other groups, codifying Israel as an apartheid state. The law made Arabic no longer an official language, “Jewish settlement” a national value, and the right of “national self-determination” “unique” to Jews._​This is one fucked up country!

_...the Knesset approved 200 more communities where non-Jewish inhabitants can be banned. *Now 700 communities have such Jim Crow-apartheid like laws*. Banning Arabs from living in communities wipes away Palestinian history, steals land and makes Palestinians second-class citizens or worse._​
So they ban Arabs from living in some of these communities while Israeli kiss-asses claim this is not apartheid.


----------



## member

LA RAM FAN said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the old retreat to the tiresome anto semtic bullshit when the murderous actions of Israel are exposed.LOL
Click to expand...


*"The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades..."*

it's so.....true (even I see that)...(weirdo U.N. ............weirdoes)...

and LA RAM FAN ...... 




_ya bum_....


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



I’m guessing that neither you nor Mr. Pappe have any comment on Arabs  living in Israel relative to a Judenrein Gaza and statements by Abbas about excluding Israelis from some imagined Pally’land caliphate.

It’s actually comical that the extreme Jew haters don’t realize they make their own attempts at argument (via silly YouTube videos), as complete nonsense.


----------



## Hollie

Let’s have a rousing chorus of “Allah Akbar” from the apartheid groupies


Abbas pledges: There will be no Israelis in Palestine


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean give it a rest? This is the best analysis of the conflict I have ever seen.
Click to expand...




 *"the conflict..."*


_blech_.  this *"analysis"* is even WORSE..............calling it a 

 *"conflict."*






so i guess YOU and ham*ass*es' cleric & "spiritual leader" seem to differ on what to call *"it."*
he calls it *JIHAD*.....


....compared to your *"conflict..."*



sorry: 

 your analysis stinks .....the cleric wins........


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

The anti-Israel BDS Movement seeks the destruction of Israel, not a two-state peace with Palestinians

*The anti-Israel BDS Movement seeks the destruction of Israel, not a two-state peace with Palestinians*

_



_


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> The anti-Israel BDS Movement seeks the destruction of Israel, not a two-state peace with Palestinians
> 
> *The anti-Israel BDS Movement seeks the destruction of Israel, not a two-state peace with Palestinians*
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


Yeah, whatever. I wonder how much time he wasted on this slime piece?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-Israel BDS Movement seeks the destruction of Israel, not a two-state peace with Palestinians
> 
> *The anti-Israel BDS Movement seeks the destruction of Israel, not a two-state peace with Palestinians*
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, whatever. I wonder how much time he wasted on this slime piece?
Click to expand...


Your schoolboy hurt feelings are a hoot.

I wonder how much time you spent trying to ignore the ties the connect the BDS fascists with Islamic terrorist franchises.


----------



## rylah

The biased "report" bashing Israel was removed almost 2 years ago,
no wonder it was tailored by a bunch of Muslim countries where public execution of gays, slavery and rape are a cultural norm and law.

For real Apartheid look no further than those Muslim counties who smear Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> The biased "report" bashing Israel was removed almost 2 years ago,
> no wonder it was tailored by a bunch of Muslim countries where public execution of gays, slavery and rape are a cultural norm and law.
> 
> For real Apartheid look no further than those Muslim counties who smear Israel.


Does he mean the role the UN has had for 70 years? I don't see any "effectively" here.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: breaking-the-un-concludes-that-israel-has-established-an-apartheid-regime
⁜→ P F Tinmore, rylah,_ et al_,

UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-Moon’s remarks are a political recognition, expressed in diplomatic language, that in the matter of the Arab-Israeli Conflict, there is a clear set of conditions within the UN that compromises its abilities to be of any value in the development of a solution.



P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biased "report" bashing Israel was removed almost 2 years ago,
> no wonder it was tailored by a bunch of Muslim countries where public execution of gays, slavery, and rape are a cultural norm and law.
> 
> For real Apartheid look no further than those Muslim counties who smear Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he mean the role the UN has had for 70 years? I don't see any "effectively" here.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The UN attempted to bring peace between the principal parties to the conflict.  And it accomplished that objective...

•  Syria is a failed state; and as such, can not be trusted to render non-biased assistance in the name of peace.
•  Lebanon is a brokered peace that was renewed on 2000.
•  Both Jordan and Egypt have established Peace Treaties.​
The regional stability is unbalanced.  The external cause for the destabilization of security and the prevention for the re-establishment of peace originated from quasi-state supported, asymmetric, adverse influences that degenerated into the worst form of terrorism. 

In the case of this region, the international laws and methods of diplomacy have been not advanced comprehensive protocols to deal with these new state actors.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: breaking-the-un-concludes-that-israel-has-established-an-apartheid-regime
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, rylah,_ et al_,
> 
> UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-Moon’s remarks are a political recognition, expressed in diplomatic language, that in the matter of the Arab-Israeli Conflict, there is a clear set of conditions within the UN that compromises its abilities to be of any value in the development of a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biased "report" bashing Israel was removed almost 2 years ago,
> no wonder it was tailored by a bunch of Muslim countries where public execution of gays, slavery, and rape are a cultural norm and law.
> 
> For real Apartheid look no further than those Muslim counties who smear Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he mean the role the UN has had for 70 years? I don't see any "effectively" here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The UN attempted to bring peace between the principal parties to the conflict.  And it accomplished that objective...
> 
> •  Syria is a failed state; and as such, can not be trusted to render non-biased assistance in the name of peace.
> •  Lebanon is a brokered peace that was renewed on 2000.
> •  Both Jordan and Egypt have established Peace Treaties.​
> The regional stability is unbalanced.  The external cause for the destabilization of security and the prevention for the re-establishment of peace originated from quasi-state supported, asymmetric, adverse influences that degenerated into the worst form of terrorism.
> 
> In the case of this region, the international laws and methods of diplomacy have been not advanced comprehensive protocols to deal with these new state actors.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Still pimping Israel's terrorism propaganda, I see. What does that have to do with the UN having its thumb up its ass for 70 years?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: breaking-the-un-concludes-that-israel-has-established-an-apartheid-regime
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, rylah,_ et al_,
> 
> UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-Moon’s remarks are a political recognition, expressed in diplomatic language, that in the matter of the Arab-Israeli Conflict, there is a clear set of conditions within the UN that compromises its abilities to be of any value in the development of a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biased "report" bashing Israel was removed almost 2 years ago,
> no wonder it was tailored by a bunch of Muslim countries where public execution of gays, slavery, and rape are a cultural norm and law.
> 
> For real Apartheid look no further than those Muslim counties who smear Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he mean the role the UN has had for 70 years? I don't see any "effectively" here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The UN attempted to bring peace between the principal parties to the conflict.  And it accomplished that objective...
> 
> •  Syria is a failed state; and as such, can not be trusted to render non-biased assistance in the name of peace.
> •  Lebanon is a brokered peace that was renewed on 2000.
> •  Both Jordan and Egypt have established Peace Treaties.​
> The regional stability is unbalanced.  The external cause for the destabilization of security and the prevention for the re-establishment of peace originated from quasi-state supported, asymmetric, adverse influences that degenerated into the worst form of terrorism.
> 
> In the case of this region, the international laws and methods of diplomacy have been not advanced comprehensive protocols to deal with these new state actors.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still pimping Israel's terrorism propaganda, I see. What does that have to do with the UN having its thumb up its ass for 70 years?
Click to expand...


Another of your really concise, articulate assemblies of tired slogans and drunken teenager language.

I’ll note that those bastions of Islamic retrogression authoring the “apartheid” report that opened this thread are ESCWA member states. 

The fact that the UN, as a quasi governing body, didn’t dismiss the “report” as politico-religiously generated carnival side show theatre was simply an announcement of the UN’s inability to function in any meaningful way.



Member States. ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries in Western Asia: Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Libya, Morocco, Mauritania, Oman, Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, The Sudan, The Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, The United Arab Emirates and Yemen.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: breaking-the-un-concludes-that-israel-has-established-an-apartheid-regime
⁜→ P F Tinmore, rylah,_ et al_,

Well, as they say, there are connections.

Actually, I was thinking about the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) Covenant and the European Court of Justice (ECJ)!

*◈  Hamas: We are Not Terrorists; We Just Want to Destroy Israel  ◈*
* by Khaled Abu Toameh  March 18, 2013 *

Hamas wants be dropped from the U.S. State Department list of Foreign Terrorist Organizations not because it has changed, but because it feels that the world has changed, and that many naïve Westerners are now willing to tolerate its radical ideology and terrorism.
*◈  The Palestinian Islamist group Hamas has been declared a terrorist organisation by the European Court of Justice (ECJ).  ◈*
*By Lizzie Dearden @lizziedearden Wednesday 26 July 2017*

•  A spokesperson for the ECJ said judges ruled that groups may be listed if “there is an ongoing risk of that person or entity being involved in the terrorist activities” and that the Council of the European Union was not legally obliged to undertake its own investigation.

•  “The ECJ therefore sets aside the 2014 judgement of the General Court,” a statement added.​


P  F Timore said:


> Still pimping Israel's terrorism propaganda, I see. What does that have to do with the UN having its thumb up its ass for 70 years?


*(COMMENT)*

Actually, it is not me that makes the claim more so than the various objective systems of the West.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: breaking-the-un-concludes-that-israel-has-established-an-apartheid-regime
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, rylah,_ et al_,
> 
> Well, as they say, there are connections.
> 
> Actually, I was thinking about the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) Covenant and the European Court of Justice (ECJ)!
> 
> *◈  Hamas: We are Not Terrorists; We Just Want to Destroy Israel  ◈*
> * by Khaled Abu Toameh  March 18, 2013 *
> 
> Hamas wants be dropped from the U.S. State Department list of Foreign Terrorist Organizations not because it has changed, but because it feels that the world has changed, and that many naïve Westerners are now willing to tolerate its radical ideology and terrorism.
> *◈  The Palestinian Islamist group Hamas has been declared a terrorist organisation by the European Court of Justice (ECJ).  ◈*
> *By Lizzie Dearden @lizziedearden Wednesday 26 July 2017*
> 
> •  A spokesperson for the ECJ said judges ruled that groups may be listed if “there is an ongoing risk of that person or entity being involved in the terrorist activities” and that the Council of the European Union was not legally obliged to undertake its own investigation.
> 
> •  “The ECJ therefore sets aside the 2014 judgement of the General Court,” a statement added.​
> 
> 
> P  F Timore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still pimping Israel's terrorism propaganda, I see. What does that have to do with the UN having its thumb up its ass for 70 years?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Actually, it is not me that makes the claim more so than the various objective systems of the West.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You know I don't buy into juvenile name calling shit. I don't care what Israel's lackeys say.

Did they do that on their own or did Israel tell them  to?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: breaking-the-un-concludes-that-israel-has-established-an-apartheid-regime
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, rylah,_ et al_,
> 
> Well, as they say, there are connections.
> 
> Actually, I was thinking about the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS) Covenant and the European Court of Justice (ECJ)!
> 
> *◈  Hamas: We are Not Terrorists; We Just Want to Destroy Israel  ◈*
> * by Khaled Abu Toameh  March 18, 2013 *
> 
> Hamas wants be dropped from the U.S. State Department list of Foreign Terrorist Organizations not because it has changed, but because it feels that the world has changed, and that many naïve Westerners are now willing to tolerate its radical ideology and terrorism.
> *◈  The Palestinian Islamist group Hamas has been declared a terrorist organisation by the European Court of Justice (ECJ).  ◈*
> *By Lizzie Dearden @lizziedearden Wednesday 26 July 2017*
> 
> •  A spokesperson for the ECJ said judges ruled that groups may be listed if “there is an ongoing risk of that person or entity being involved in the terrorist activities” and that the Council of the European Union was not legally obliged to undertake its own investigation.
> 
> •  “The ECJ therefore sets aside the 2014 judgement of the General Court,” a statement added.​
> 
> 
> P  F Timore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still pimping Israel's terrorism propaganda, I see. What does that have to do with the UN having its thumb up its ass for 70 years?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Actually, it is not me that makes the claim more so than the various objective systems of the West.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I don't buy into juvenile name calling shit. I don't care what Israel's lackeys say.
> 
> Did they do that on their own or did Israel tell them  to?
Click to expand...


It's the only thing You do, and that doesn't make much sense.
The whole thread is a juvenile smear campaign by the worst regimes in the middle east.


----------



## DOTR

Remember the big stink when Trump recognized the capital of Israel? seems like nothing now doesnt it? Trump wins, moves on and the liberals move on to another whine.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biased "report" bashing Israel was removed almost 2 years ago,
> no wonder it was tailored by a bunch of Muslim countries where public execution of gays, slavery and rape are a cultural norm and law.
> 
> For real Apartheid look no further than those Muslim counties who smear Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he mean the role the UN has had for 70 years? I don't see any "effectively" here.
Click to expand...


It's because You see the UN as a weapon of war against Israel.


----------



## DOTR

Jews in Israel know that border control is a serious issue for any nation.


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


>



She doesn’t like the fact that in May 14, 1948 the U.N. Declared a Jewish State? Then she should object to a “ Palestine state” especially with a No Israelis Allowed Policy.    Wait.... Aren’t the Countries surrounding Israel considered Arab States? Israel does not recognize any other religions?  That alone makes her claim ridiculous
 Keep posting!    
Islam by country - Wikipedia


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-Moon’s remarks are a political recognition, expressed in diplomatic language, that in the matter of the Arab-Israeli Conflict, there is a clear set of conditions within the UN that compromises its abilities to be of any value in the development of a solution.


It is called the US veto.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-Moon’s remarks are a political recognition, expressed in diplomatic language, that in the matter of the Arab-Israeli Conflict, there is a clear set of conditions within the UN that compromises its abilities to be of any value in the development of a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> It is called the US veto.
Click to expand...


It is called a counter to islamic fascism.


----------



## Hollie

Yeah, I think we know where this is going.


ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries:*Bahrain*, *Egypt*, *Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, *Saudi Arabia*, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen.


Super. Let’s listen to lectures on “apartheid” from some of the most notorious Islamist backwaters on the planet.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hollie said:


> Yeah, I think we know where this is going.
> 
> 
> ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries:*Bahrain*, *Egypt*, *Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, *Saudi Arabia*, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen.
> 
> 
> Super. Let’s listen to lectures on “apartheid” from some of the most notorious Islamist backwaters on the planet.



You don’t really think you’re going to get a response, do you? Whenever someone posts something he doesn’t like or can’t acknowledge there is silence


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Yeah, I think we know where this is going.
> 
> 
> ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries:*Bahrain*, *Egypt*, *Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, *Saudi Arabia*, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen.
> 
> 
> Super. Let’s listen to lectures on “apartheid” from some of the most notorious Islamist backwaters on the planet.


They had nothing to do with the content of the report.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think we know where this is going.
> 
> 
> ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries:*Bahrain*, *Egypt*, *Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, *Saudi Arabia*, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen.
> 
> 
> Super. Let’s listen to lectures on “apartheid” from some of the most notorious Islamist backwaters on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> They had nothing to do with the content of the report.
Click to expand...


You've fallen down and bumped your head again, right?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think we know where this is going.
> 
> 
> ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries:*Bahrain*, *Egypt*, *Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, *Saudi Arabia*, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen.
> 
> 
> Super. Let’s listen to lectures on “apartheid” from some of the most notorious Islamist backwaters on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> They had nothing to do with the content of the report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've fallen down and bumped your head again, right?
Click to expand...


Told you he’s avoiding your question. A Jewish State is “ racist” but a Palestinian State, Arab and Muslim States where Jews were expelled from these Countries aren’t.   He has a concussion ( or worse) It’s Israeli obsession!!!


----------



## xyz

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think we know where this is going.
> 
> 
> ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries:*Bahrain*, *Egypt*, *Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, *Saudi Arabia*, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen.
> 
> 
> Super. Let’s listen to lectures on “apartheid” from some of the most notorious Islamist backwaters on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> They had nothing to do with the content of the report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've fallen down and bumped your head again, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Told you he’s avoiding your question. A Jewish State is “ racist” but a Palestinian State, Arab and Muslim States where Jews were expelled from these Countries aren’t.   He has a concussion ( or worse) It’s Israeli obsession!!!
Click to expand...

That fact is that they were respected members of society and treated well in most of those countries before Israel was created.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

xyz said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think we know where this is going.
> 
> 
> ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries:*Bahrain*, *Egypt*, *Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, *Saudi Arabia*, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen.
> 
> 
> Super. Let’s listen to lectures on “apartheid” from some of the most notorious Islamist backwaters on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> They had nothing to do with the content of the report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've fallen down and bumped your head again, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Told you he’s avoiding your question. A Jewish State is “ racist” but a Palestinian State, Arab and Muslim States where Jews were expelled from these Countries aren’t.   He has a concussion ( or worse) It’s Israeli obsession!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That fact is that they were respected members of society and treated well in most of those countries before Israel was created.
Click to expand...


Now, THAT’S FUNNY ! If you look at history starting with Muhammad you will see that for the most part Jews were treated as second class citizens and even murdered


----------



## P F Tinmore

*"Israel: Democracy or Apartheid State?" with Josh Ruebner*

**


----------



## Hollie

Let's Have a Real Apartheid Education Week | HuffPost

*Let’s Have a Real Apartheid Education Week*

The second entity on any apartheid list would be Hamas, which is the de facto government of the Gaza Strip. Hamas too discriminates openly against women, gays, Christians. It permits no dissent, no free speech, and no freedom of religion.

Every single Middle East country practices these forms of apartheid to one degree or another. Consider the most “liberal” and pro-American nation in the area, namely Jordan. The Kingdom of Jordan, which the King himself admits is not a democracy, has a law on its books forbidding Jews from becoming citizens or owning land. Despite the efforts of its progressive Queen, women are still de facto subordinate in virtually all aspects of Jordanian life.


----------



## rylah




----------



## Likkmee

https://www.amazon.com/Palestine-Peace-Apartheid-Jimmy-Carter/dp/0743285034&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> *"Israel: Democracy or Apartheid State?" with Josh Ruebner*
> 
> **




I have just one Response; “ Palestinian Democracy or Apartheid Stste!” With their No Israelis Allowed Policy . There will be no response; there never is.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rylah said:


>




Do you HONESTLY think Tinmore is going to respond?  We all know better.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Likkmee said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Palestine-Peace-Apartheid-Jimmy-Carter/dp/0743285034&tag=ff0d01-20



kudos to the last halfway decent president who had the balls to tell the truth about Israel.


----------



## theHawk

louie888 said:


> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*



Good for Israel.  If every country practiced strict citizenship tests, we would have far less problems in the world.


----------



## theHawk

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think we know where this is going.
> 
> 
> ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries:*Bahrain*, *Egypt*, *Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, *Saudi Arabia*, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen.
> 
> 
> Super. Let’s listen to lectures on “apartheid” from some of the most notorious Islamist backwaters on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> They had nothing to do with the content of the report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've fallen down and bumped your head again, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Told you he’s avoiding your question. A Jewish State is “ racist” but a Palestinian State, Arab and Muslim States where Jews were expelled from these Countries aren’t.   He has a concussion ( or worse) It’s Israeli obsession!!!
Click to expand...


It’s the ultimate hypocrisy of the anti-Israel people.  Every Muslim nation persecutes Jews, Christians, Hindus, atheists, and even “wrong sect” Muslims. Yet Israel is somehow evil because they want to remain entirely Jewish.


----------



## xyz

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think we know where this is going.
> 
> 
> ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries:*Bahrain*, *Egypt*, *Iraq*, *Jordan*, *Kuwait*, *Lebanon*, *Libya*, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, *Saudi Arabia*, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen.
> 
> 
> Super. Let’s listen to lectures on “apartheid” from some of the most notorious Islamist backwaters on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> They had nothing to do with the content of the report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've fallen down and bumped your head again, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Told you he’s avoiding your question. A Jewish State is “ racist” but a Palestinian State, Arab and Muslim States where Jews were expelled from these Countries aren’t.   He has a concussion ( or worse) It’s Israeli obsession!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That fact is that they were respected members of society and treated well in most of those countries before Israel was created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, THAT’S FUNNY ! If you look at history starting with Muhammad you will see that for the most part Jews were treated as second class citizens and even murdered
Click to expand...

I have heard interviews with North African Jewish musicians. Sometimes Jews and Muslims even did religious music together.

In any case, Jews were often respected musicians:
Point of No Return: Jewish Refugees from Arab and Muslim Countries: How Habiba Messika created a Maghreb sensation

From Casablanca to Carnegie Hall: The Untold Tale of North Africa’s Jewish Pop Stars | Sephardic Horizons


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


>



It is NOT apartheid. 

Curb your obsession.


----------



## rylah

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT apartheid.
> 
> Curb your obsession.
Click to expand...


Why should American senile racists abandon their lexicon?

After all skin color politics is all they knew in childhood,
 and still remains the mainstream theme in American media.


----------



## fncceo

theHawk said:


> Yet Israel is somehow evil because they want to remain entirely Jewish.



Israel has never been 'entirely Jewish', nor will it ever be.

Israel is the only Jewish-majority country on the face of this Earth, but it has always had a large percentage (over 25%) of non-Jewish citizens, mostly Arab Muslims, that enjoy the same rights and benefits as Jewish citizens of Israel.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

fncceo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Israel is somehow evil because they want to remain entirely Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has never been 'entirely Jewish', nor will it ever be.
> 
> Israel is the only Jewish-majority country on the face of this Earth, but it has always had a large percentage (over 25%) of non-Jewish citizens, mostly Arab Muslims, that enjoy the same rights and benefits as Jewish citizens of Israel.
Click to expand...


Many Israelis are seriously considering the option of making an additional 1.2 million Arabs full citizens of the Jewish state, as  way to applying full Israeli sovereignty in Judea.

UN choir keeps demanding a Jew-free state...


----------



## P F Tinmore

fncceo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Israel is somehow evil because they want to remain entirely Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has never been 'entirely Jewish', nor will it ever be.
> 
> Israel is the only Jewish-majority country on the face of this Earth, but it has always had a large percentage (over 25%) of non-Jewish citizens, mostly Arab Muslims, that enjoy the same rights and benefits as Jewish citizens of Israel.
Click to expand...

*Citizen Strangers: Palestinians and the Birth of Israel's Liberal Settler State*

**


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Israel is somehow evil because they want to remain entirely Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has never been 'entirely Jewish', nor will it ever be.
> 
> Israel is the only Jewish-majority country on the face of this Earth, but it has always had a large percentage (over 25%) of non-Jewish citizens, mostly Arab Muslims, that enjoy the same rights and benefits as Jewish citizens of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Citizen Strangers: Palestinians and the Birth of Israel's Liberal Settler State*
> 
> **
Click to expand...



Watch, listen, read, and learn:

https://www.israpundit.org/this-arab-israli-likes-the-right-and-rejects-the-left/


----------



## Correll

P F Tinmore said:


>





Well, if Prof. Smegman says it is so, it must be true.


----------



## rylah

*The UN's Song of anti-anti-Semitism*


----------



## Uncensored2008

P F Tinmore said:


>



Fuck you savages. Vicious Muslim animals.


----------



## Roudy

LA RAM FAN said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Palestine-Peace-Apartheid-Jimmy-Carter/dp/0743285034&tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kudos to the last halfway decent president who had the balls to tell the truth about Israel.
Click to expand...

Jimmy Carter went down as one of the worst presidents in history. Reagan had to clean up after that catastrophe as Trump is cleaning up Obama's shit.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...  
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

Although this particular poster is assembled very well → the messaged is not quite on the mark.  This has to do with the meaning of the _(implied criminal)_  term of "apartheid" and the general impression given the set of conditions that might make it appear like "apartheid."

Definition _(Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court)_:

"The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;​



P F Tinmore said:


>


*(COMMENTs and OBSERVATIONs)*


Elements _(Element of the Crime Rome Statute)_:  

1. The perpetrator committed an inhumane act against one or more persons.

◈  In this case the anti-Israeli Movements --- they are are trying to suggest or otherwise represent lawfuly activity as inhumane act against Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  When, amoung others, they are:
→ Counter-terrorism efforts to intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury,
*✦   **International Convention for the Suppression of Terrorist Bombings** ✦ *​→  Policy and Law Enforcement efforts under Article 43 Hague Regulation requirements → to restore, and ensure public order and safety, 
*✦  Article 43 Haugue Regulations ✦ *​→  Suppression of the intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury,
*✦  Internation Convention Suppression of Terrorist Bombings ✦ *​→  To put in place adequate laws, regulations and administrative procedures to exercise effective control over the production of small arms and light weapons within their areas of jurisdiction and over the export, import, transit or retransfer of such weapons, in order to prevent illegal manufacture of and illicit trafficking in small arms and light weapons, or their diversion to unauthorized recipients.
*✦  Preventing, combating and eradicating the illicit trade in small arms and light weapons in all its aspects *✦​2. Such act was an act referred to in Article 7, paragraph 1, of the Statute, or was an act of a character similar to any of those acts.
◈  Efforts to conform with the principles of justice and international law, adjustment or settlement of international disputes or situations which might lead to a breach of the peace; Chapter I, Article I, UN Charter.
◈  Efforts to develop friendly relations Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip on respect for the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples, and to take other appropriate measures to strengthen universal peace; Chapter I, Article I, UN Charter.​3. The perpetrator was aware of the factual circumstances that established the character of the act.
◈ The attempts and activities are based on the inherent right of Israel to self-defence against armed attack but any Regional Forces and the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip.   They do not aware that Israel has no right to self-defense.  Chapert VII, Article 51, UN Charter.​4. The conduct was committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups.
◈  The efforts are a continuation of the Mandate to establish a Jewish National Home.
◈  The Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip do not recognize the consequences of their hostile actions and attempt to represent them as a  regime of systematic oppression and domination, the normal outcome after most larger conventional confrontations.
◈   These action are taken as protections against the territorial integrity and political independence of Israel, ​5. The perpetrator intended to maintain such regime by that conduct.
◈  These are efforts for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917,
These are the extentions of Mandate to facilitate Jewish immigration,
◈  These action are an effort to maintain the Jewish National Home, agreed upon by the Allied Powers of the Great War, and the UN after WWII.​6. The conduct was committed as part of a widespread or systematic attack directed against a civilian population.
◈  Action were taken as any other defense against the hostile Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip.​7. The perpetrator knew that the conduct was part of or intended the conduct to be part of a widespread or systematic attack directed against a civilian population.
◈  There is no eevidence of an Israeli widespread or systematic attack directed against Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  But rather, Israel is attempting to establish defensible borders against Arab Aggression.​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Roudy

All these years they've been promoting this "Israel is an apartheid state" hoax, and they are still at it. Meanwhile, Jerusalem has been declared the capital of Israel, the Golan will be annexed by Israel, and very soon Israel will also be annexing all the settlements in the West Bank.  

In other words, Israel keeps winning, and the so called Falastinians keep losing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> *✦ Preventing, combating and eradicating the illicit trade in small arms and light weapons in all its aspects *✦


9. _Reaffirming_ the inherent right to individual or collective self-defence in accordance with  Article 51 of the Charter of the United Nations, 

10. _Reaffirming also_ the right of each State to *manufacture,  import and retain small arms and light weapons for its self-defence and security needs, *as well as for its capacity to participate in peacekeeping operations in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations, 

*11. Reaffirming the right of self-determination of all peoples, taking into account the particular situation of peoples under colonial or other forms of alien domination or foreign occupation,* and recognizing the right of peoples to take legitimate action in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations to realize their inalienable right of self-determination. This shall not be construed as authorizing or encouraging any action that would dismember or impair, totally or in part, the territorial integrity or political unity of sovereign and independent States conducting themselves in compliance with the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples,


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Yes, is it not interesting how hard the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip fight for the right of conflict and not the fundament goal of peace.

Remembering that, as far as the conflict is concerned, the Israeli's are opposing a people and culture that never had political, economic or commercial control of any part of the territory in dispute.  That the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip never had the necessary (for whatever reason) authority of control over any territory; with the possible exception of the Gaza Strip after 2005 and that territory identified as Area "A."



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *✦ Preventing, combating and eradicating the illicit trade in small arms and light weapons in all its aspects *✦
> 
> 
> 
> 9. _Reaffirming_ the inherent right to individual or collective self-defence in accordance with  Article 51 of the Charter of the United Nations,
> 
> 10. _Reaffirming also_ the right of each State to *manufacture,  import and retain small arms and light weapons for its self-defence and security needs, *as well as for its capacity to participate in peacekeeping operations in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations,
> 
> *11. Reaffirming the right of self-determination of all peoples, taking into account the particular situation of peoples under colonial or other forms of alien domination or foreign occupation,* and recognizing the right of peoples to take legitimate action in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations to realize their inalienable right of self-determination. This shall not be construed as authorizing or encouraging any action that would dismember or impair, totally or in part, the territorial integrity or political unity of sovereign and independent States conducting themselves in compliance with the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples,
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

In our series of discussions on this topic, the magnitude of state authority for Israel has increased over time, while the ability of the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip to exercise any significant level control that could in any sense be considered sovereignty has eroded.   Again, it does not matter what the reasons were, the various excuses or objections does NOT change the reality.

During our discussions, → a few, by that it is meant → by those that operate in the plane of reality, have suggested that the introduction of universal human rights represent a fundamental break with the reality.   Any attempt to force Israel to change its political and diplomatic stance on the matter of territorial sovereignty _(hard fought for from Arab League aggressors)_, does  nothing more than jeopardize the regional stability and increase the risk to the economic factors that Israel _(as the regional human development leader and a key driver commerce and technology → second only to the UAE economic freedoms)_ make major contributions to and which the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip make little _(near zero)_ or no  contributions to regionally.  In fact, the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip have implemented activities that attempt to retard the advances by the regional leader making the net present value of Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip contribution to economic and regional security in the category of negative numbers.

The Global Competitiveness Index's annual reports are somewhat similar to the Ease of Doing Business Index and the Indices of Economic Freedom, which also look at factors affecting economic growth (but not as many as the _Global Competitiveness Report_).


​
Does it make any sense, on any meaningful level to suggest that this current trend should continue to be subjected to the ever-increasing violence that is the face of the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip?  If you notice, the only other Middle Eastern Nation to make it into the top 30 Ranking was Qatar.

Some one has to address the elephant in the room.  Does is help the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip to seriously damage or destroy the Israeli economy?  Does it make any sense at all that the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip state under its 1967 Forward Edge of the Battle Area (FEBA) between Arab Nations improve the management of those few areas, given that no Middle East Nation Let alone the Arab Palestinians) has shown as much success as Israel in any major yardstick the rest of the world is measured by?

The Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip are fighting for the wrong things.  In fact, if they were smart, and really wanted to improve the quality of life for the people, they would cease hostile activity and negotiate economic partnership arrangement with the Israels.



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Yes, is it not interesting how hard the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip fight for the right of conflict and not the fundament goal of peace.
> 
> Remembering that, as far as the conflict is concerned, the Israeli's are opposing a people and culture that never had political, economic or commercial control of any part of the territory in dispute.  That the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip never had the necessary (for whatever reason) authority of control over any territory; with the possible exception of the Gaza Strip after 2005 and that territory identified as Area "A."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *✦ Preventing, combating and eradicating the illicit trade in small arms and light weapons in all its aspects *✦
> 
> 
> 
> 9. _Reaffirming_ the inherent right to individual or collective self-defence in accordance with  Article 51 of the Charter of the United Nations,
> 
> 10. _Reaffirming also_ the right of each State to *manufacture,  import and retain small arms and light weapons for its self-defence and security needs, *as well as for its capacity to participate in peacekeeping operations in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations,
> 
> *11. Reaffirming the right of self-determination of all peoples, taking into account the particular situation of peoples under colonial or other forms of alien domination or foreign occupation,* and recognizing the right of peoples to take legitimate action in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations to realize their inalienable right of self-determination. This shall not be construed as authorizing or encouraging any action that would dismember or impair, totally or in part, the territorial integrity or political unity of sovereign and independent States conducting themselves in compliance with the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In our series of discussions on this topic, the magnitude of state authority for Israel has increased over time, while the ability of the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip to exercise any significant level control that could in any sense be considered sovereignty has eroded.   Again, it does not matter what the reasons were, the various excuses or objections does NOT change the reality.
> 
> During our discussions, → a few, by that it is meant → by those that operate in the plane of reality, have suggested that the introduction of universal human rights represent a fundamental break with the reality.   Any attempt to force Israel to change its political and diplomatic stance on the matter of territorial sovereignty _(hard fought for from Arab League aggressors)_, does  nothing more than jeopardize the regional stability and increase the risk to the economic factors that Israel _(as the regional human development leader and a key driver commerce and technology → second only to the UAE economic freedoms)_ make major contributions to and which the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip make little _(near zero)_ or no  contributions to regionally.  In fact, the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip have implemented activities that attempt to retard the advances by the regional leader making the net present value of Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip contribution to economic and regional security in the category of negative numbers.
> 
> The Global Competitiveness Index's annual reports are somewhat similar to the Ease of Doing Business Index and the Indices of Economic Freedom, which also look at factors affecting economic growth (but not as many as the _Global Competitiveness Report_).
> View attachment 254598​
> Does it make any sense, on any meaningful level to suggest that this current trend should continue to be subjected to the ever-increasing violence that is the face of the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip?  If you notice, the only other Middle Eastern Nation to make it into the top 30 Ranking was Qatar.
> 
> Some one has to address the elephant in the room.  Does is help the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip to seriously damage or destroy the Israeli economy?  Does it make any sense at all that the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip state under its 1967 Forward Edge of the Battle Area (FEBA) between Arab Nations improve the management of those few areas, given that no Middle East Nation Let alone the Arab Palestinians) has shown as much success as Israel in any major yardstick the rest of the world is measured by?
> 
> The Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip are fighting for the wrong things.  In fact, if they were smart, and really wanted to improve the quality of life for the people, they would cease hostile activity and negotiate economic partnership arrangement with the Israels.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

You never mention that it is Israel who controls the Palestinian economy.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Yes, is it not interesting how hard the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip fight for the right of conflict and not the fundament goal of peace.
> 
> Remembering that, as far as the conflict is concerned, the Israeli's are opposing a people and culture that never had political, economic or commercial control of any part of the territory in dispute.  That the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip never had the necessary (for whatever reason) authority of control over any territory; with the possible exception of the Gaza Strip after 2005 and that territory identified as Area "A."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *✦ Preventing, combating and eradicating the illicit trade in small arms and light weapons in all its aspects *✦
> 
> 
> 
> 9. _Reaffirming_ the inherent right to individual or collective self-defence in accordance with  Article 51 of the Charter of the United Nations,
> 
> 10. _Reaffirming also_ the right of each State to *manufacture,  import and retain small arms and light weapons for its self-defence and security needs, *as well as for its capacity to participate in peacekeeping operations in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations,
> 
> *11. Reaffirming the right of self-determination of all peoples, taking into account the particular situation of peoples under colonial or other forms of alien domination or foreign occupation,* and recognizing the right of peoples to take legitimate action in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations to realize their inalienable right of self-determination. This shall not be construed as authorizing or encouraging any action that would dismember or impair, totally or in part, the territorial integrity or political unity of sovereign and independent States conducting themselves in compliance with the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In our series of discussions on this topic, the magnitude of state authority for Israel has increased over time, while the ability of the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip to exercise any significant level control that could in any sense be considered sovereignty has eroded.   Again, it does not matter what the reasons were, the various excuses or objections does NOT change the reality.
> 
> During our discussions, → a few, by that it is meant → by those that operate in the plane of reality, have suggested that the introduction of universal human rights represent a fundamental break with the reality.   Any attempt to force Israel to change its political and diplomatic stance on the matter of territorial sovereignty _(hard fought for from Arab League aggressors)_, does  nothing more than jeopardize the regional stability and increase the risk to the economic factors that Israel _(as the regional human development leader and a key driver commerce and technology → second only to the UAE economic freedoms)_ make major contributions to and which the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip make little _(near zero)_ or no  contributions to regionally.  In fact, the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip have implemented activities that attempt to retard the advances by the regional leader making the net present value of Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip contribution to economic and regional security in the category of negative numbers.
> 
> The Global Competitiveness Index's annual reports are somewhat similar to the Ease of Doing Business Index and the Indices of Economic Freedom, which also look at factors affecting economic growth (but not as many as the _Global Competitiveness Report_).
> View attachment 254598​
> Does it make any sense, on any meaningful level to suggest that this current trend should continue to be subjected to the ever-increasing violence that is the face of the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip?  If you notice, the only other Middle Eastern Nation to make it into the top 30 Ranking was Qatar.
> 
> Some one has to address the elephant in the room.  Does is help the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip to seriously damage or destroy the Israeli economy?  Does it make any sense at all that the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip state under its 1967 Forward Edge of the Battle Area (FEBA) between Arab Nations improve the management of those few areas, given that no Middle East Nation Let alone the Arab Palestinians) has shown as much success as Israel in any major yardstick the rest of the world is measured by?
> 
> The Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip are fighting for the wrong things.  In fact, if they were smart, and really wanted to improve the quality of life for the people, they would cease hostile activity and negotiate economic partnership arrangement with the Israels.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never mention that it is Israel who controls the Palestinian economy.
Click to expand...


It's like saying Donald Trump controls the economy of the junkies in Central Park,
You never mention that "Palestinian" money always had "Land of Israel" coined on it.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *✦ Preventing, combating and eradicating the illicit trade in small arms and light weapons in all its aspects *✦
> 
> 
> 
> 9. _Reaffirming_ the inherent right to individual or collective self-defence in accordance with  Article 51 of the Charter of the United Nations,
> 
> 10. _Reaffirming also_ the right of each State to *manufacture,  import and retain small arms and light weapons for its self-defence and security needs, *as well as for its capacity to participate in peacekeeping operations in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations,
> 
> *11. Reaffirming the right of self-determination of all peoples, taking into account the particular situation of peoples under colonial or other forms of alien domination or foreign occupation,* and recognizing the right of peoples to take legitimate action in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations to realize their inalienable right of self-determination. This shall not be construed as authorizing or encouraging any action that would dismember or impair, totally or in part, the territorial integrity or political unity of sovereign and independent States conducting themselves in compliance with the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples,
Click to expand...







A pimp trying to cite law against prostitution in his defense 

Where does it allow You racist lowlife Jihadi filth
to discriminate against the Jewish nation based on race and skin color?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *✦ Preventing, combating and eradicating the illicit trade in small arms and light weapons in all its aspects *✦
> 
> 
> 
> 9. _Reaffirming_ the inherent right to individual or collective self-defence in accordance with  Article 51 of the Charter of the United Nations,
> 
> 10. _Reaffirming also_ the right of each State to *manufacture,  import and retain small arms and light weapons for its self-defence and security needs, *as well as for its capacity to participate in peacekeeping operations in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations,
> 
> *11. Reaffirming the right of self-determination of all peoples, taking into account the particular situation of peoples under colonial or other forms of alien domination or foreign occupation,* and recognizing the right of peoples to take legitimate action in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations to realize their inalienable right of self-determination. This shall not be construed as authorizing or encouraging any action that would dismember or impair, totally or in part, the territorial integrity or political unity of sovereign and independent States conducting themselves in compliance with the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pimp trying to cite law against prostitution in his defense
> 
> Where does it allow You racist lowlife Jihadi filth
> to discriminate against the Jewish nation based on race and skin color?
Click to expand...

Don't blame me. I just copied from RoccoR's link.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Yes, is it not interesting how hard the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip fight for the right of conflict and not the fundament goal of peace.
> 
> Remembering that, as far as the conflict is concerned, the Israeli's are opposing a people and culture that never had political, economic or commercial control of any part of the territory in dispute.  That the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip never had the necessary (for whatever reason) authority of control over any territory; with the possible exception of the Gaza Strip after 2005 and that territory identified as Area "A."
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *✦ Preventing, combating and eradicating the illicit trade in small arms and light weapons in all its aspects *✦
> 
> 
> 
> 9. _Reaffirming_ the inherent right to individual or collective self-defence in accordance with  Article 51 of the Charter of the United Nations,
> 
> 10. _Reaffirming also_ the right of each State to *manufacture,  import and retain small arms and light weapons for its self-defence and security needs, *as well as for its capacity to participate in peacekeeping operations in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations,
> 
> *11. Reaffirming the right of self-determination of all peoples, taking into account the particular situation of peoples under colonial or other forms of alien domination or foreign occupation,* and recognizing the right of peoples to take legitimate action in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations to realize their inalienable right of self-determination. This shall not be construed as authorizing or encouraging any action that would dismember or impair, totally or in part, the territorial integrity or political unity of sovereign and independent States conducting themselves in compliance with the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In our series of discussions on this topic, the magnitude of state authority for Israel has increased over time, while the ability of the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip to exercise any significant level control that could in any sense be considered sovereignty has eroded.   Again, it does not matter what the reasons were, the various excuses or objections does NOT change the reality.
> 
> During our discussions, → a few, by that it is meant → by those that operate in the plane of reality, have suggested that the introduction of universal human rights represent a fundamental break with the reality.   Any attempt to force Israel to change its political and diplomatic stance on the matter of territorial sovereignty _(hard fought for from Arab League aggressors)_, does  nothing more than jeopardize the regional stability and increase the risk to the economic factors that Israel _(as the regional human development leader and a key driver commerce and technology → second only to the UAE economic freedoms)_ make major contributions to and which the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip make little _(near zero)_ or no  contributions to regionally.  In fact, the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip have implemented activities that attempt to retard the advances by the regional leader making the net present value of Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip contribution to economic and regional security in the category of negative numbers.
> 
> The Global Competitiveness Index's annual reports are somewhat similar to the Ease of Doing Business Index and the Indices of Economic Freedom, which also look at factors affecting economic growth (but not as many as the _Global Competitiveness Report_).
> View attachment 254598​
> Does it make any sense, on any meaningful level to suggest that this current trend should continue to be subjected to the ever-increasing violence that is the face of the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip?  If you notice, the only other Middle Eastern Nation to make it into the top 30 Ranking was Qatar.
> 
> Some one has to address the elephant in the room.  Does is help the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip to seriously damage or destroy the Israeli economy?  Does it make any sense at all that the Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip state under its 1967 Forward Edge of the Battle Area (FEBA) between Arab Nations improve the management of those few areas, given that no Middle East Nation Let alone the Arab Palestinians) has shown as much success as Israel in any major yardstick the rest of the world is measured by?
> 
> The Arabs Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip are fighting for the wrong things.  In fact, if they were smart, and really wanted to improve the quality of life for the people, they would cease hostile activity and negotiate economic partnership arrangement with the Israels.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never mention that it is Israel who controls the Palestinian economy.
Click to expand...


Indeed, you never mention that the Arabs-Moslems spend enormous amounts of their welfare money paying Islamic terrorists, their families and large numbers of underground burrows. 

That spending is controlled by your Islamic terrorist heroes. 

As usual, you seem befuddled by the facts.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Benjamin Netanyahu’s reelection underlines Israel’s apartheid reality*

The results of Israel’s elections reveal a stark reality: Not only will Benjamin Netanyahu almost inevitably
form a coalition government even further to the right than the one he already heads, but the country’s Jewish electorate has given its resounding endorsement to the policies for which he stands.

Netanyahu ran a manifestly racist electoral campaign, reaching out to embrace politicians who openly espouse the desire to expel Palestinians from the state and promising to annex parts of the West Bank, dealing probably a final blow to the moribund two-state solution. What Israeli voters want, clearly, is precisely what is on offer: more dispossession of Palestinians, more home demolitions, more indiscriminate bombing campaigns, more shooting of protesters, more settlements, more restrictions on Gaza and on Palestinian life in general, and deeper and deeper inequality between Jews and non-Jews in Israel and in the territories over which it rules.

Benjamin Netanyahu’s reelection underlines Israel’s apartheid reality


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> *Benjamin Netanyahu’s reelection underlines Israel’s apartheid reality*
> 
> The results of Israel’s elections reveal a stark reality: Not only will Benjamin Netanyahu almost inevitably
> form a coalition government even further to the right than the one he already heads, but the country’s Jewish electorate has given its resounding endorsement to the policies for which he stands.
> 
> Netanyahu ran a manifestly racist electoral campaign, reaching out to embrace politicians who openly espouse the desire to expel Palestinians from the state and promising to annex parts of the West Bank, dealing probably a final blow to the moribund two-state solution. What Israeli voters want, clearly, is precisely what is on offer: more dispossession of Palestinians, more home demolitions, more indiscriminate bombing campaigns, more shooting of protesters, more settlements, more restrictions on Gaza and on Palestinian life in general, and deeper and deeper inequality between Jews and non-Jews in Israel and in the territories over which it rules.
> 
> Benjamin Netanyahu’s reelection underlines Israel’s apartheid reality



Shameless lies.

Relentless demonising of Israel.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
⁜→  Mindful, et al,

Rumors, lies, accusations, condemnation and propaganda are tools and the tradecraft for the Hostile Arab Palestinians and other Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter.  You simply must accept it and move on.



Mindful said:


> Shameless lies.
> 
> Relentless demonizing of Israel.


*(COMMENT)*

The purpose of these activities is to erode the reputation of the Jewish State.  The usual solution is to do something spectacular → that captures the imagination of the world and re-establish a favorable view for it to holds → and returns the once strong opinion about the State.

It is a very hard task.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Mindful

RoccoR said:


> RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→  Mindful, et al,
> 
> Rumors, lies, accusations, condemnation and propaganda are tools and the tradecraft for the Hostile Arab Palestinians and other Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter.  You simply must accept it and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless lies.
> 
> Relentless demonizing of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The purpose of these activities is to erode the reputation of the Jewish State.  The usual solution is to do something spectacular → that captures the imagination of the world and re-establish a favorable view for it to holds → and returns the once strong opinion about the State.
> 
> It is a very hard task.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Which category does Tinmore fit in to?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→  Mindful, et al,
> 
> Rumors, lies, accusations, condemnation and propaganda are tools and the tradecraft for the Hostile Arab Palestinians and other Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter.  You simply must accept it and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless lies.
> 
> Relentless demonizing of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The purpose of these activities is to erode the reputation of the Jewish State.  The usual solution is to do something spectacular → that captures the imagination of the world and re-establish a favorable view for it to holds → and returns the once strong opinion about the State.
> 
> It is a very hard task.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Israel has had its "Brand Israel" campaign for many years. Brand Israel is a propaganda campaign aimed at deflecting from Israel's war and touting its business ant technological successes.

We have some brand Israel threads on this board.


----------



## Correll

P F Tinmore said:


> *Benjamin Netanyahu’s reelection underlines Israel’s apartheid reality*
> 
> The results of Israel’s elections reveal a stark reality: Not only will Benjamin Netanyahu almost inevitably
> form a coalition government even further to the right than the one he already heads, but the country’s Jewish electorate has given its resounding endorsement to the policies for which he stands.
> 
> Netanyahu ran a manifestly racist electoral campaign, reaching out to embrace politicians who openly espouse the desire to expel Palestinians from the state and promising to annex parts of the West Bank, dealing probably a final blow to the moribund two-state solution. What Israeli voters want, clearly, is precisely what is on offer: more dispossession of Palestinians, more home demolitions, more indiscriminate bombing campaigns, more shooting of protesters, more settlements, more restrictions on Gaza and on Palestinian life in general, and deeper and deeper inequality between Jews and non-Jews in Israel and in the territories over which it rules.
> 
> Benjamin Netanyahu’s reelection underlines Israel’s apartheid reality




They have neighbors who want to destroy them, and regularly shell them. 


It is odd that you dont' seem to think that that is a factor.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→  Mindful, et al,
> 
> Rumors, lies, accusations, condemnation and propaganda are tools and the tradecraft for the Hostile Arab Palestinians and other Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter.  You simply must accept it and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless lies.
> 
> Relentless demonizing of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The purpose of these activities is to erode the reputation of the Jewish State.  The usual solution is to do something spectacular → that captures the imagination of the world and re-establish a favorable view for it to holds → and returns the once strong opinion about the State.
> 
> It is a very hard task.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has had its "Brand Israel" campaign for many years. Brand Israel is a propaganda campaign aimed at deflecting from Israel's war and touting its business ant technological successes.
> 
> We have some brand Israel threads on this board.
Click to expand...


What war are you referring to? This appears to be another of your invented claims / conspiracy theories that you are unable to provide an explanation for.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
⁜→  Mindful, et al,

I do not engage in any kind of _ad hominem_ approach on fellow members of the Discussion Group Panel.   I respect each members contribution for → what it is or turns out to be. 



Mindful said:


> Which category does Tinmore fit in to?


*(COMMENT)*

Having said that, each member must beware of inaccurate information presentations _(as opposed to personal views and perspectives)_, especially that which is deliberately intended to mask the truth or deceive some element of the Discussion Group Panel.  Our find "P F Tinmore" is a master at misdirection and steering someone to an inaccurate conclusion away from what he believes as some adverse commentary on the Arab Palestinians.  An example would be the claim that HAMAS is not a Terrorist Organization.  Most every sentient being with a fair knowledge of the recent past and current events knows this not to be true.  Why he insists that HAMAS is not a terrorist group is all about its image.  By placing HAMAS in the category of terrorist, we suggest that HAMAS is a criminal enterprise directed against the State of Israel →  with the intention of - or calculated to - cause death or serious bodily injury to the Israeli civilian population, or to inflict serious damage to private property and civil works that are not taking an active part in the hostilities, the purpose of such act, by its nature or context, is to intimidate a civilian population and to compel the Israeli Government to do _(or to abstain from doing)_ some act that sets the conditions for HAMAS to furthers criminal objectives.

As you can see, the "WHY" is much more complicated than the "HOW" → used by our friend P F Tinmore. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→  Mindful, et al,
> 
> I do not engage in any kind of _ad hominem_ approach on fellow members of the Discussion Group Panel.   I respect each members contribution for → what it is or turns out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which category does Tinmore fit in to?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Having said that, each member must beware of inaccurate information presentations _(as opposed to personal views and perspectives)_, especially that which is deliberately intended to mask the truth or deceive some element of the Discussion Group Panel.  Our find "P F Tinmore" is a master at misdirection and steering someone to an inaccurate conclusion away from what he believes as some adverse commentary on the Arab Palestinians.  An example would be the claim that HAMAS is not a Terrorist Organization.  Most every sentient being with a fair knowledge of the recent past and current events knows this not to be true.  Why he insists that HAMAS is not a terrorist group is all about its image.  By placing HAMAS in the category of terrorist, we suggest that HAMAS is a criminal enterprise directed against the State of Israel →  with the intention of - or calculated to - cause death or serious bodily injury to the Israeli civilian population, or to inflict serious damage to private property and civil works that are not taking an active part in the hostilities, the purpose of such act, by its nature or context, is to intimidate a civilian population and to compel the Israeli Government to do _(or to abstain from doing)_ some act that sets the conditions for HAMAS to furthers criminal objectives.
> 
> As you can see, the "WHY" is much more complicated than the "HOW" → used by our friend P F Tinmore.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Again, you base your conclusions on false premise.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*road map to Isreali apartheid*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *road map to Isreali apartheid*



The YouTube video is based on a false premise.


----------



## deanrd

Republicans want to create an apartheid regime here in this country. The honest ones admit it.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

O yeah.  Now how convenient...  This is an example manipulation or misdirection of the discussion and a response which is not a response.



P F Tinmore said:


> Again, you base your conclusions on false premise.


*(COMMENT)*

What is the "false premise*?*"

That HAMAS is NOT a terrorist Organization!

◈  With with intention of - or calculated to - cause death or serious bodily injury to the Israeli civilian population!
◈  With with intention of - or calculated to - cause death or serious bodily injury to other person not taking an active part in the hostilitie!
◈  With the purpose of conducting reconnasaince or espionage!
◈  With the purpose of conducting serious acts of sabotage against the Israeli installations!
◈  With the purpose of conducting caused the death of one or more persons!​
Are you suggesting:

◈  That you do not masking the truth!
◈  That you do not deceiving the discussion!
◈  That you do not misdirecting the discussion to an inaccurate conclusion!​
Or → are you implying that I am confused and that the actions of HAMAS:

◈   Are not intended to intimidate the Israeli citizens! 
◈   Are not intended to compel the Israeli government into taking or abstain from a certain action!
◈   Are not intended to furthers HAMAS criminal objectives!​
I notice that you attempt to address direct opinions with incomplete objections like:

*(POINT of ORDER)*

Claiming there is a false premise without identifying which assertion or accusation is false is an → Allegation Based on Unenforceably Vague Standard → OR → which is intrinsically uncertain.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> O yeah.  Now how convenient...  This is an example manipulation or misdirection of the discussion and a response which is not a response.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you base your conclusions on false premise.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the "false premise*?*"
> 
> That HAMAS is NOT a terrorist Organization!
> 
> ◈  With with intention of - or calculated to - cause death or serious bodily injury to the Israeli civilian population!
> ◈  With with intention of - or calculated to - cause death or serious bodily injury to other person not taking an active part in the hostilitie!
> ◈  With the purpose of conducting reconnasaince or espionage!
> ◈  With the purpose of conducting serious acts of sabotage against the Israeli installations!
> ◈  With the purpose of conducting caused the death of one or more persons!​
> Are you suggesting:
> 
> ◈  That you do not masking the truth!
> ◈  That you do not deceiving the discussion!
> ◈  That you do not misdirecting the discussion to an inaccurate conclusion!​
> Or → are you implying that I am confused and that the actions of HAMAS:
> 
> ◈   Are not intended to intimidate the Israeli citizens!
> ◈   Are not intended to compel the Israeli government into taking or abstain from a certain action!
> ◈   Are not intended to furthers HAMAS criminal objectives!​
> I notice that you attempt to address direct opinions with incomplete objections like:
> 
> *(POINT of ORDER)*
> 
> Claiming there is a false premise without identifying which assertion or accusation is false is an → Allegation Based on Unenforceably Vague Standard → OR → which is intrinsically uncertain.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

All colonial powers call their opposition terrorists. Israel uses the same name calling techniques.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> O yeah.  Now how convenient...  This is an example manipulation or misdirection of the discussion and a response which is not a response.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you base your conclusions on false premise.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the "false premise*?*"
> 
> That HAMAS is NOT a terrorist Organization!
> 
> ◈  With with intention of - or calculated to - cause death or serious bodily injury to the Israeli civilian population!
> ◈  With with intention of - or calculated to - cause death or serious bodily injury to other person not taking an active part in the hostilitie!
> ◈  With the purpose of conducting reconnasaince or espionage!
> ◈  With the purpose of conducting serious acts of sabotage against the Israeli installations!
> ◈  With the purpose of conducting caused the death of one or more persons!​
> Are you suggesting:
> 
> ◈  That you do not masking the truth!
> ◈  That you do not deceiving the discussion!
> ◈  That you do not misdirecting the discussion to an inaccurate conclusion!​
> Or → are you implying that I am confused and that the actions of HAMAS:
> 
> ◈   Are not intended to intimidate the Israeli citizens!
> ◈   Are not intended to compel the Israeli government into taking or abstain from a certain action!
> ◈   Are not intended to furthers HAMAS criminal objectives!​
> I notice that you attempt to address direct opinions with incomplete objections like:
> 
> *(POINT of ORDER)*
> 
> Claiming there is a false premise without identifying which assertion or accusation is false is an → Allegation Based on Unenforceably Vague Standard → OR → which is intrinsically uncertain.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All colonial powers call their opposition terrorists. Israel uses the same name calling techniques.
Click to expand...


That doesn't address why many nations have designated Hamas as an islamic terrorist organization.

Indeed, this would be where you launch into a conspiracy theory tirade or cut and paste a YouTube video, something from Press TV perhaps. 

Indeed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> O yeah.  Now how convenient...  This is an example manipulation or misdirection of the discussion and a response which is not a response.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you base your conclusions on false premise.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the "false premise*?*"
> 
> That HAMAS is NOT a terrorist Organization!
> 
> ◈  With with intention of - or calculated to - cause death or serious bodily injury to the Israeli civilian population!
> ◈  With with intention of - or calculated to - cause death or serious bodily injury to other person not taking an active part in the hostilitie!
> ◈  With the purpose of conducting reconnasaince or espionage!
> ◈  With the purpose of conducting serious acts of sabotage against the Israeli installations!
> ◈  With the purpose of conducting caused the death of one or more persons!​
> Are you suggesting:
> 
> ◈  That you do not masking the truth!
> ◈  That you do not deceiving the discussion!
> ◈  That you do not misdirecting the discussion to an inaccurate conclusion!​
> Or → are you implying that I am confused and that the actions of HAMAS:
> 
> ◈   Are not intended to intimidate the Israeli citizens!
> ◈   Are not intended to compel the Israeli government into taking or abstain from a certain action!
> ◈   Are not intended to furthers HAMAS criminal objectives!​
> I notice that you attempt to address direct opinions with incomplete objections like:
> 
> *(POINT of ORDER)*
> 
> Claiming there is a false premise without identifying which assertion or accusation is false is an → Allegation Based on Unenforceably Vague Standard → OR → which is intrinsically uncertain.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All colonial powers call their opposition terrorists. Israel uses the same name calling techniques.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't address why many nations have designated Hamas as an islamic terrorist organization.
> 
> Indeed, this would be where you launch into a conspiracy theory tirade or cut and paste a YouTube video, something from Press TV perhaps.
> 
> Indeed.
Click to expand...

More haven't than have.


----------



## The Irish Ram

montelatici said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the UN agreed to the predictable eviction of the native Palestinians to allow European Jews to replace the native people and establish the Jewish State.
Click to expand...


You need to put that bullshit to rest.  Here is the land Britain gave Israel:















Israel was given  a bunch of desert  that no one gave a shit about until it was given back to the Jews.
Where is this thriving community of Dome worshipers  you think were removed? 
The Arabs you think were removed were a handful of Arabs that moved to Israel to live and work among the Jews. * EGYPT *told them to get out, and when the Egyptian  invasion failed,  they parked them on the Israeli border to be a constant irritant to the Jews.  They have since morphed into a terrorist organization.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> O yeah.  Now how convenient...  This is an example manipulation or misdirection of the discussion and a response which is not a response.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you base your conclusions on false premise.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What is the "false premise*?*"
> 
> That HAMAS is NOT a terrorist Organization!
> 
> ◈  With with intention of - or calculated to - cause death or serious bodily injury to the Israeli civilian population!
> ◈  With with intention of - or calculated to - cause death or serious bodily injury to other person not taking an active part in the hostilitie!
> ◈  With the purpose of conducting reconnasaince or espionage!
> ◈  With the purpose of conducting serious acts of sabotage against the Israeli installations!
> ◈  With the purpose of conducting caused the death of one or more persons!​
> Are you suggesting:
> 
> ◈  That you do not masking the truth!
> ◈  That you do not deceiving the discussion!
> ◈  That you do not misdirecting the discussion to an inaccurate conclusion!​
> Or → are you implying that I am confused and that the actions of HAMAS:
> 
> ◈   Are not intended to intimidate the Israeli citizens!
> ◈   Are not intended to compel the Israeli government into taking or abstain from a certain action!
> ◈   Are not intended to furthers HAMAS criminal objectives!​
> I notice that you attempt to address direct opinions with incomplete objections like:
> 
> *(POINT of ORDER)*
> 
> Claiming there is a false premise without identifying which assertion or accusation is false is an → Allegation Based on Unenforceably Vague Standard → OR → which is intrinsically uncertain.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All colonial powers call their opposition terrorists. Israel uses the same name calling techniques.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't address why many nations have designated Hamas as an islamic terrorist organization.
> 
> Indeed, this would be where you launch into a conspiracy theory tirade or cut and paste a YouTube video, something from Press TV perhaps.
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More haven't than have.
Click to expand...


I guess that's an endorsement for islamic terrorist enclaves?


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Irish Ram said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the UN agreed to the predictable eviction of the native Palestinians to allow European Jews to replace the native people and establish the Jewish State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to put that bullshit to rest.  Here is the land Britain gave Israel:
> View attachment 260406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 260407
> 
> Israel was given  a bunch of desert  that no one gave a shit about until it was given back to the Jews.
> Where is this thriving community of Dome worshipers  you think were removed?
> The Arabs you think were removed were a handful of Arabs that moved to Israel to live and work among the Jews. * EGYPT *told them to get out, and when the Egyptian  invasion failed,  they parked them on the Israeli border to be a constant irritant to the Jews.  They have since morphed into a terrorist organization.
Click to expand...

Bullshit Israeli talking points.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the UN agreed to the predictable eviction of the native Palestinians to allow European Jews to replace the native people and establish the Jewish State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to put that bullshit to rest.  Here is the land Britain gave Israel:
> View attachment 260406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 260407
> 
> Israel was given  a bunch of desert  that no one gave a shit about until it was given back to the Jews.
> Where is this thriving community of Dome worshipers  you think were removed?
> The Arabs you think were removed were a handful of Arabs that moved to Israel to live and work among the Jews. * EGYPT *told them to get out, and when the Egyptian  invasion failed,  they parked them on the Israeli border to be a constant irritant to the Jews.  They have since morphed into a terrorist organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit Israeli talking points.
Click to expand...







The "Apartheid" is the BS talking point, and a racist blood libel by the Arab league members,
the ones who see no problems in demanding a Jew-free Palestine.
Even the UN withdrew that none sense.

UN secretariat distances itself and withdraws "Apartheid" report


----------



## PoliticalChic

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-semitism that that the UN has consistently displayed for decades renders such findings as this utterly worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the UN agreed to the predictable eviction of the native Palestinians to allow European Jews to replace the native people and establish the Jewish State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to put that bullshit to rest.  Here is the land Britain gave Israel:
> View attachment 260406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 260407
> 
> Israel was given  a bunch of desert  that no one gave a shit about until it was given back to the Jews.
> Where is this thriving community of Dome worshipers  you think were removed?
> The Arabs you think were removed were a handful of Arabs that moved to Israel to live and work among the Jews. * EGYPT *told them to get out, and when the Egyptian  invasion failed,  they parked them on the Israeli border to be a constant irritant to the Jews.  They have since morphed into a terrorist organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit Israeli talking points.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Apartheid" is the BS talking point, and a racist blood libel by the Arab league members,
> the ones who see no problems in demanding a Jew-free Palestine.
> Even the UN withdrew that none sense.
> 
> UN secretariat distances itself and withdraws "Apartheid" report
Click to expand...


Here, a professor who responded to the lies:

"I am shocked for a simple reason: there is not and has never been a system of apartheid in Israel . That is not my opinion, that is fact that can be tested against reality by any Edinburgh student, should he or she choose to visit Israel to see for themselves. Let me spell this out, since I have the impression that those members of EUSA who voted for this motion are absolutely clueless in matters concerning Israel, and that they are, in all likelihood, the victims of extremely biased propaganda coming from the anti-Israel lobby.

Being anti-Israel is not in itself objectionable. But I’m not talking about ordinary criticism of Israel . I’m speaking of a hatred that permits itself no boundaries in the lies and myths it pours out. Thus, Israel is repeatedly referred to as a “Nazi” state. In what sense is this true, even as a metaphor? Where are the Israeli concentration camps? The einzatsgruppen? The SS? The Nuremberg Laws? The Final Solution? None of these things nor anything remotely resembling them exists in Israel , precisely because the Jews, more than anyone on earth, understand what Nazism stood for."
Scottish Professor Speaks Out Against Boycott of Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## fncceo

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## Mindful

fncceo said:


> P F Tinmore said:
Click to expand...


lol.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Prof. Richard Falk on Challenging Israeli Apartheid*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Prof. Richard Falk on Challenging Israeli Apartheid*



Oh, my. Trotting out that hack again?

Maybe cut and paste the silly ESCWA report again


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Prof. Richard Falk on Challenging Israeli Apartheid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my. Trotting out that hack again?
> 
> Maybe cut and paste the silly ESCWA report again
Click to expand...

Sure, for those who have not seen it yet.

Dropbox - un_apartheid_report_15_march_english_final_.pdf - Simplify your life


----------



## Hollie

Indeed, for those who haven’t seen it yet. How telling that your heroes are frauds, antisemites and Islamic terrorist misfits. 


*ESCWA* comprises 18 Arab *countries*:Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Libya, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the *State* of Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen.

The ESCWA is something of a roll call of Islamic backwaters including the “State of Pally’land”

UN chief rejects Richard Falk's ESCWA report accusing Israel of 'apartheid' - UN Watch

U.N. chief Antonió Guterres rejected a report published by ECSWA, a Beirut-based agency of the world body— ECSWA—comprised entirely of 18 Arab states, which accuses Israel of “apartheid.”

The report’s chief author is Richard Falk, a former U.N. official who was condemned repeatedly by the UK and other governments for antisemitism.

In 2011, Falk was also denounced by his own boss, former U.N. chief Ban Ki-moon, for espousing 9/11 conspiracy theories which accused the U.S. government, instead of Al Qaeda, of perpetrating the 9/11 terror attacks.

The new report, said Guterres’ spokesman, “does not reflect the views of the Secretary‑General.”

U.S. ambassador Nikki Haley blasted the report, and called on the UN to withdraw it


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Apartheid Under the Cover of a Jewish State *

The state belongs to everyone. A regime that segregates and discriminates is called apartheid. There is no other name. The fact that Azmi Bishara, who fled Israel amid suspicions he supplied information to Hezbollah, was the first to draw attention to this obvious truth doesn’t detract from it one iota. A state of all its citizens isn’t “the slogan of the enemy,” as the new foreign minister put it. It’s the heart and soul of democracy.

*Apartheid under the cover of a Jewish state | Opinion*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Apartheid Under the Cover of a Jewish State *
> 
> The state belongs to everyone. A regime that segregates and discriminates is called apartheid. There is no other name. The fact that Azmi Bishara, who fled Israel amid suspicions he supplied information to Hezbollah, was the first to draw attention to this obvious truth doesn’t detract from it one iota. A state of all its citizens isn’t “the slogan of the enemy,” as the new foreign minister put it. It’s the heart and soul of democracy.
> 
> *Apartheid under the cover of a Jewish state | Opinion*



You found an opinion to cut and paste. Isn’t that marvelous. 

Did you read that while sitting in one of the Jew free mini-caliphates you’re so fond of?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> *Apartheid Under the Cover of a Jewish State *
> 
> The state belongs to everyone. A regime that segregates and discriminates is called apartheid. There is no other name. The fact that Azmi Bishara, who fled Israel amid suspicions he supplied information to Hezbollah, was the first to draw attention to this obvious truth doesn’t detract from it one iota. A state of all its citizens isn’t “the slogan of the enemy,” as the new foreign minister put it. It’s the heart and soul of democracy.
> 
> *Apartheid under the cover of a Jewish state | Opinion*



“ The State Belongs to Everyone “
   Tell us please why Abbas has stated no Israelis in Palestine or why the PLO ‘s official position is that Jews have no rights to the Western Wall
    Notice how he NEVER responds?  Please, keep posting about “ apartheid “.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

Some of you have difficulties with terms and definitions.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli Barrier: Security or Apartheid? - Jeff Halper*

**


----------



## Andylusion

louie888 said:


> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law... *
> 
> *https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*



We need to bulldoze the UN to the ground then.   In other countries, it is literally national policy to genocide Jews.  But Israel where Arabs are literally in the Israeli government.... that's the bad country with apartheid?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israeli Barrier: Security or Apartheid? - Jeff Halper*
> 
> **



Do you think the rest of us, and you know who we are, take the UN seriously?

Seriously?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli Barrier: Security or Apartheid? - Jeff Halper*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the rest of us, and you know who we are, take the UN seriously?
> 
> Seriously?
Click to expand...


For Israel to take the U.N. seriously after the 67 War would be a death wish


----------



## P F Tinmore

Land expropriation, racial classification, mass displacement and violent repression are main parallels between South African and Israeli apartheid.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME... 
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

I'm not sure that this is not a super example of misinformation.



P F Tinmore said:


> Land expropriation, racial classification, mass displacement and violent repression are main parallels between South African and Israeli apartheid.


*(COMMENT)*

◈  I need to ask, is there a city inside the sovereignty of Israel that screens-out "non-Jewish" people? (What Cities in Sovereign Israel?)
◈  Where in the sovereignty of Israel is the government forcibly or violently removing non-Jewish people? (What Cities in Sovereign Israel?)
◈  Where in the sovereignty of Israel is there "forced" school segregation?  (What Cities in Sovereign Israel?)
◈  I do know about Israeli Identification documents.  But I am sure that the UNSCOP Recommendations and the Independence Announcement certainly made it clear that Israel is a Jewish State.  Also, how are Jewish people in the 22 Arab League Nations treated and identified?  
◈  Within the sovereignty of Israel, there are no travel restrictions that single-out non-Jewish people with greater restrictions.​Now, I can see the wheels turning, that the anti-Israelis will bring-up the restrictions in the West Bank and Area "C."  Well, that is not under the sovereignty of Israel.  That is by agreement between the Israeli's and the Arab Palestinians.  The separations imposed are a matter of separating and protecting the Israelis and the Arab Palestinians from harming themselves. 

◈   Area A  Full civil and security control by the Palestinian Authority
◈   Area B  Palestinian civil control and joint Israeli-Palestinian security control
◈   Area C Full Israeli civil and security control​
The Arab Palestinians have established past practice of violence, over the last 50 years, which would make it completely unreasonable to extend a mixed dominion in Area "C" given the proclivity of violence exhibited by the Arab Palestinian. 

 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I'm not sure that this is not a super example of misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Land expropriation, racial classification, mass displacement and violent repression are main parallels between South African and Israeli apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ◈  I need to ask, is there a city inside the sovereignty of Israel that screens-out "non-Jewish" people? (What Cities in Sovereign Israel?)
> ◈  Where in the sovereignty of Israel is the government forcibly or violently removing non-Jewish people? (What Cities in Sovereign Israel?)
> ◈  Where in the sovereignty of Israel is there "forced" school segregation?  (What Cities in Sovereign Israel?)
> ◈  I do know about Israeli Identification documents.  But I am sure that the UNSCOP Recommendations and the Independence Announcement certainly made it clear that Israel is a Jewish State.  Also, how are Jewish people in the 22 Arab League Nations treated and identified?
> ◈  Within the sovereignty of Israel, there are no travel restrictions that single-out non-Jewish people with greater restrictions.​Now, I can see the wheels turning, that the anti-Israelis will bring-up the restrictions in the West Bank and Area "C."  Well, that is not under the sovereignty of Israel.  That is by agreement between the Israeli's and the Arab Palestinians.  The separations imposed are a matter of separating and protecting the Israelis and the Arab Palestinians from harming themselves.
> 
> ◈   Area A  Full civil and security control by the Palestinian Authority
> ◈   Area B  Palestinian civil control and joint Israeli-Palestinian security control
> ◈   Area C Full Israeli civil and security control​
> The Arab Palestinians have established past practice of violence, over the last 50 years, which would make it completely unreasonable to extend a mixed dominion in Area "C" given the proclivity of violence exhibited by the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> View attachment 290417
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

A vast majority of countries in the world have selected areas that have gone underdeveloped.  Israel is not unique in that regard.  It is just "_al Jazeera_" has chosen to focus its attention on the Slum Area of South Tel Aviv. 



P F Tinmore said:


>



*(COMMENT)*

◈  In Egypt, the Sudan Nest, a slum near al-Dokki neighbourhood in Cairo, is an example.
◈  Amman Jordan has slum areas in the Eastern Side of the City.
◈  Beriut Lebanon has the Hay al-Gharbe area.
◈  Damascus Syria has the Rukn al-Din Area.​
Even an oil-rich country like Saudi Arabia is discretely planning to redevelop slums in and around the capital.  It is a never-ending effort to restore neighborhoods as part of a wider plan to keep up with soaring demand for affordable housing.

Most urban regions of the world have a pyramid-like hierarchy of development with the most wealthy at the top and the least wealthy at the bottom.  The fact that, for one reason or another, the  Israelis have not built a utopia for everyone is evidence of limited economic urban development resources, not some sinister plot of apartheid. 

It does not matter what country you look at, even the very richest cities like Doha, Luxembourg, or Singapore have their own poor areas (slums) of the City.

Don't think for a moment that the _"al Jazeera"_ think piece shows evidence of some sort of discrimination.  Poverty and poor infrastructure can be seen in almost every nation.  Even Norway, being the nation rated the highest on the scale used in the Human Development Index, has the Oslo Ghetto (– Grønland).




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I'm not sure that this is not a super example of misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Land expropriation, racial classification, mass displacement and violent repression are main parallels between South African and Israeli apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ◈  I need to ask, is there a city inside the sovereignty of Israel that screens-out "non-Jewish" people? (What Cities in Sovereign Israel?)
> ◈  Where in the sovereignty of Israel is the government forcibly or violently removing non-Jewish people? (What Cities in Sovereign Israel?)
> ◈  Where in the sovereignty of Israel is there "forced" school segregation?  (What Cities in Sovereign Israel?)
> ◈  I do know about Israeli Identification documents.  But I am sure that the UNSCOP Recommendations and the Independence Announcement certainly made it clear that Israel is a Jewish State.  Also, how are Jewish people in the 22 Arab League Nations treated and identified?
> ◈  Within the sovereignty of Israel, there are no travel restrictions that single-out non-Jewish people with greater restrictions.​Now, I can see the wheels turning, that the anti-Israelis will bring-up the restrictions in the West Bank and Area "C."  Well, that is not under the sovereignty of Israel.  That is by agreement between the Israeli's and the Arab Palestinians.  The separations imposed are a matter of separating and protecting the Israelis and the Arab Palestinians from harming themselves.
> 
> ◈   Area A  Full civil and security control by the Palestinian Authority
> ◈   Area B  Palestinian civil control and joint Israeli-Palestinian security control
> ◈   Area C Full Israeli civil and security control​
> The Arab Palestinians have established past practice of violence, over the last 50 years, which would make it completely unreasonable to extend a mixed dominion in Area "C" given the proclivity of violence exhibited by the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> View attachment 290417
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That's an 8 year old propaganda piece. 

Your Jooooo hatreds are really a pathology. 

Are you a graduate of Hamas summer camp?


----------



## sparky

This is what happens when one cloaks racism and political stripe with religion....~S~


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> A vast majority of countries in the world have selected areas that have gone underdeveloped.  Israel is not unique in that regard.  It is just "_al Jazeera_" has chosen to focus its attention on the Slum Area of South Tel Aviv.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 290442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ◈  In Egypt, the Sudan Nest, a slum near al-Dokki neighbourhood in Cairo, is an example.
> ◈  Amman Jordan has slum areas in the Eastern Side of the City.
> ◈  Beriut Lebanon has the Hay al-Gharbe area.
> ◈  Damascus Syria has the Rukn al-Din Area.​
> Even an oil-rich country like Saudi Arabia is discretely planning to redevelop slums in and around the capital.  It is a never-ending effort to restore neighborhoods as part of a wider plan to keep up with soaring demand for affordable housing.
> 
> Most urban regions of the world have a pyramid-like hierarchy of development with the most wealthy at the top and the least wealthy at the bottom.  The fact that, for one reason or another, the  Israelis have not built a utopia for everyone is evidence of limited economic urban development resources, not some sinister plot of apartheid.
> 
> It does not matter what country you look at, even the very richest cities like Doha, Luxembourg, or Singapore have their own poor areas (slums) of the City.
> 
> Don't think for a moment that the _"al Jazeera"_ think piece shows evidence of some sort of discrimination.  Poverty and poor infrastructure can be seen in almost every nation.  Even Norway, being the nation rated the highest on the scale used in the Human Development Index, has the Oslo Ghetto (– Grønland).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

That the Palestinians live on the bottom rung of the economic ladder is a matter of government policy.


----------



## sparky

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> A vast majority of countries in the world have selected areas that have gone underdeveloped.  Israel is not unique in that regard.  It is just "_al Jazeera_" has chosen to focus its attention on the Slum Area of South Tel Aviv.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 290442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ◈  In Egypt, the Sudan Nest, a slum near al-Dokki neighbourhood in Cairo, is an example.
> ◈  Amman Jordan has slum areas in the Eastern Side of the City.
> ◈  Beriut Lebanon has the Hay al-Gharbe area.
> ◈  Damascus Syria has the Rukn al-Din Area.​
> Even an oil-rich country like Saudi Arabia is discretely planning to redevelop slums in and around the capital.  It is a never-ending effort to restore neighborhoods as part of a wider plan to keep up with soaring demand for affordable housing.
> 
> Most urban regions of the world have a pyramid-like hierarchy of development with the most wealthy at the top and the least wealthy at the bottom.  The fact that, for one reason or another, the  Israelis have not built a utopia for everyone is evidence of limited economic urban development resources, not some sinister plot of apartheid.
> 
> It does not matter what country you look at, even the very richest cities like Doha, Luxembourg, or Singapore have their own poor areas (slums) of the City.
> 
> Don't think for a moment that the _"al Jazeera"_ think piece shows evidence of some sort of discrimination.  Poverty and poor infrastructure can be seen in almost every nation.  Even Norway, being the nation rated the highest on the scale used in the Human Development Index, has the Oslo Ghetto (– Grønland).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the Palestinians live on the bottom rung of the economic ladder is a matter of government policy.
Click to expand...



why do i suddenly feel targeted....?   ~S~


----------



## Mindful

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I'm not sure that this is not a super example of misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Land expropriation, racial classification, mass displacement and violent repression are main parallels between South African and Israeli apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ◈  I need to ask, is there a city inside the sovereignty of Israel that screens-out "non-Jewish" people? (What Cities in Sovereign Israel?)
> ◈  Where in the sovereignty of Israel is the government forcibly or violently removing non-Jewish people? (What Cities in Sovereign Israel?)
> ◈  Where in the sovereignty of Israel is there "forced" school segregation?  (What Cities in Sovereign Israel?)
> ◈  I do know about Israeli Identification documents.  But I am sure that the UNSCOP Recommendations and the Independence Announcement certainly made it clear that Israel is a Jewish State.  Also, how are Jewish people in the 22 Arab League Nations treated and identified?
> ◈  Within the sovereignty of Israel, there are no travel restrictions that single-out non-Jewish people with greater restrictions.​Now, I can see the wheels turning, that the anti-Israelis will bring-up the restrictions in the West Bank and Area "C."  Well, that is not under the sovereignty of Israel.  That is by agreement between the Israeli's and the Arab Palestinians.  The separations imposed are a matter of separating and protecting the Israelis and the Arab Palestinians from harming themselves.
> 
> ◈   Area A  Full civil and security control by the Palestinian Authority
> ◈   Area B  Palestinian civil control and joint Israeli-Palestinian security control
> ◈   Area C Full Israeli civil and security control​
> The Arab Palestinians have established past practice of violence, over the last 50 years, which would make it completely unreasonable to extend a mixed dominion in Area "C" given the proclivity of violence exhibited by the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> View attachment 290417
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an 8 year old propaganda piece.
> 
> Your Jooooo hatreds are really a pathology.
> 
> Are you a graduate of Hamas summer camp?
Click to expand...


He was quick to jump on that one, wasn't he?

As if any of us take any notice of the UN.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I'm not sure that this is not a super example of misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Land expropriation, racial classification, mass displacement and violent repression are main parallels between South African and Israeli apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ◈  I need to ask, is there a city inside the sovereignty of Israel that screens-out "non-Jewish" people? (What Cities in Sovereign Israel?)
> ◈  Where in the sovereignty of Israel is the government forcibly or violently removing non-Jewish people? (What Cities in Sovereign Israel?)
> ◈  Where in the sovereignty of Israel is there "forced" school segregation?  (What Cities in Sovereign Israel?)
> ◈  I do know about Israeli Identification documents.  But I am sure that the UNSCOP Recommendations and the Independence Announcement certainly made it clear that Israel is a Jewish State.  Also, how are Jewish people in the 22 Arab League Nations treated and identified?
> ◈  Within the sovereignty of Israel, there are no travel restrictions that single-out non-Jewish people with greater restrictions.​Now, I can see the wheels turning, that the anti-Israelis will bring-up the restrictions in the West Bank and Area "C."  Well, that is not under the sovereignty of Israel.  That is by agreement between the Israeli's and the Arab Palestinians.  The separations imposed are a matter of separating and protecting the Israelis and the Arab Palestinians from harming themselves.
> 
> ◈   Area A  Full civil and security control by the Palestinian Authority
> ◈   Area B  Palestinian civil control and joint Israeli-Palestinian security control
> ◈   Area C Full Israeli civil and security control​
> The Arab Palestinians have established past practice of violence, over the last 50 years, which would make it completely unreasonable to extend a mixed dominion in Area "C" given the proclivity of violence exhibited by the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> View attachment 290417
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Seriously, Qatari propaganda channel?

What they show is an outskirts of Lod, one of the poorest Israeli cities where Jews and Arabs at the same time live in mixed and neighborhoods where one or the other community prevails in numbers.

While trying to focus on pictures of a garbage dump in the industrial zone, they show newly built private multi-store in the Arab neighborhoods on the outskirts of the town, and while  telling stories about a poor woman living in a chicken coop, interview her showing having a yard a big house standing.

What Al Jazeerah won't say is that these are specifically Bedouins, and if they wanted to clean that sewage in the highways field, they could at least take an initiative to cooperate with the rest of the town's civil Green activity - *before spontaneously building new shacks around them.*

Anyone who's drives along Israel including Gaza and the Judea Samaria sees the discrepancy between what the media spins, and the apparent reality of the conditions of an average poor Jewish family with 5 kids living in old apartment buildings, compared to an average poor Arab family with 5 kids, a house with a chicken coop in the yard, and a sports car in the garage for a birthday present.


----------



## Mindful

Want to buy a village in Ramallah, Tinmore?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> A vast majority of countries in the world have selected areas that have gone underdeveloped.  Israel is not unique in that regard.  It is just "_al Jazeera_" has chosen to focus its attention on the Slum Area of South Tel Aviv.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 290442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> ◈  In Egypt, the Sudan Nest, a slum near al-Dokki neighbourhood in Cairo, is an example.
> ◈  Amman Jordan has slum areas in the Eastern Side of the City.
> ◈  Beriut Lebanon has the Hay al-Gharbe area.
> ◈  Damascus Syria has the Rukn al-Din Area.​
> Even an oil-rich country like Saudi Arabia is discretely planning to redevelop slums in and around the capital.  It is a never-ending effort to restore neighborhoods as part of a wider plan to keep up with soaring demand for affordable housing.
> 
> Most urban regions of the world have a pyramid-like hierarchy of development with the most wealthy at the top and the least wealthy at the bottom.  The fact that, for one reason or another, the  Israelis have not built a utopia for everyone is evidence of limited economic urban development resources, not some sinister plot of apartheid.
> 
> It does not matter what country you look at, even the very richest cities like Doha, Luxembourg, or Singapore have their own poor areas (slums) of the City.
> 
> Don't think for a moment that the _"al Jazeera"_ think piece shows evidence of some sort of discrimination.  Poverty and poor infrastructure can be seen in almost every nation.  Even Norway, being the nation rated the highest on the scale used in the Human Development Index, has the Oslo Ghetto (– Grønland).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the Palestinians live on the bottom rung of the economic ladder is a matter of government policy.
Click to expand...

Conspiracy theories make everything so simple, right?


----------



## rylah

The "Apartheid" is a racist blood libel by the Arab league members,
the ones who see no problems in demanding a Jew-free Palestine.

The UN themselves withdrew from that none-sense,
so what is the point in keeping the charade?

*UN secretariat distances itself and withdraws "Apartheid" report*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> The "Apartheid" is a racist blood libel by the Arab league members,
> the ones who see no problems in demanding a Jew-free Palestine.
> 
> The UN themselves withdrew from that none-sense,
> so what is the point in keeping the charade?
> 
> *UN secretariat distances itself and withdraws "Apartheid" report*


Except he never said that.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


>



You think we care what the UN thinks? Or promulgates?


----------



## Uncensored2008

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Apartheid" is a racist blood libel by the Arab league members,
> the ones who see no problems in demanding a Jew-free Palestine.
> 
> The UN themselves withdrew from that none-sense,
> so what is the point in keeping the charade?
> 
> *UN secretariat distances itself and withdraws "Apartheid" report*
> 
> 
> 
> Except he never said that.
Click to expand...


You Muslim Supremacists never allow Jews to live in the shitholes you rule.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> I'm not sure that this is not a super example of misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Land expropriation, racial classification, mass displacement and violent repression are main parallels between South African and Israeli apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> ​◈  I need to ask, is there a city inside the sovereignty of Israel that screens-out "non-Jewish" people? (What Cities in Sovereign Israel?)​◈  Where in the sovereignty of Israel is the government forcibly or violently removing non-Jewish people? (What Cities in Sovereign Israel?)​◈  Where in the sovereignty of Israel is there "forced" school segregation?  (What Cities in Sovereign Israel?)​◈  I do know about Israeli Identification documents.  But I am sure that the UNSCOP Recommendations and the Independence Announcement certainly made it clear that Israel is a Jewish State.  Also, how are Jewish people in the 22 Arab League Nations treated and identified?​◈  Within the sovereignty of Israel, there are no travel restrictions that single-out non-Jewish people with greater restrictions.​​Now, I can see the wheels turning, that the anti-Israelis will bring-up the restrictions in the West Bank and Area "C."  Well, that is not under the sovereignty of Israel.  That is by agreement between the Israeli's and the Arab Palestinians.  The separations imposed are a matter of separating and protecting the Israelis and the Arab Palestinians from harming themselves.
> 
> ◈   Area A  Full civil and security control by the Palestinian Authority​◈   Area B  Palestinian civil control and joint Israeli-Palestinian security control​◈   Area C Full Israeli civil and security control​
> The Arab Palestinians have established past practice of violence, over the last 50 years, which would make it completely unreasonable to extend a mixed dominion in Area "C" given the proclivity of violence exhibited by the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> View attachment 290417
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an 8 year old propaganda piece.
> 
> Your Jooooo hatreds are really a pathology.
> 
> Are you a graduate of Hamas summer camp?
Click to expand...

What's with the "Jooooo hatreds ?" Did you run out of anti Semite cards?


----------



## Andylusion

P F Tinmore said:


>


What happened to the Jews in Morocco, Algeria, Libya, Tunisia, Yemen, Lebanon, Syria, and so on?

Practice what you preach Tinmore, or stop preaching.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Andylusion said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the Jews in Morocco, Algeria, Libya, Tunisia, Yemen, Lebanon, Syria, and so on?
> 
> Practice what you preach Tinmore, or stop preaching.
Click to expand...

Deflection.

The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Rania Khalek


----------



## Andylusion

P F Tinmore said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the Jews in Morocco, Algeria, Libya, Tunisia, Yemen, Lebanon, Syria, and so on?
> 
> Practice what you preach Tinmore, or stop preaching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> The Palestinians had nothing to do with that.
Click to expand...


You have the right to be wrong.   The only people who think that, are people like you.

Bottom line is this... There is only one Jewish state in the world were Jews can live in their own land.   There dozens of nations where Muslims can live in their own lands.

You have made a claim that this Jewish state has introduce apartheid.   Last I checked (just now), there are still thousands on thousands of Muslims living in Israel, as Israeli citizens, with Israeli rights, and have members in the Israeli government.

Do tell, how many Muslim countries even allow Jews, and of what few there may be, which allows Jews to have representation in their respective governments?

By far.... .BE FAR...   the many Islamic based countries ALL have apartheid.

So before making a hypocrite of yourself, fix your dozens on dozens of countries, before whining about Israel... and if you deflect from that fact, then you just proved you are hypocritical trash, and none of should listen to a word you have to say about anything.

Bottom line... if you are going to preach about how Jews treat Muslims, then you need to practice what you preach by having Muslim treat Jews better.  Until you fix that, you don't have a point, or an argument, and you should keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Andylusion

P F Tinmore said:


> Rania Khalek



How did Palestine end up Israels weapons testing area?

You can't figure this out?

By attacking Israelis.     That's how.   There... saved you 5 minutes of wasted time watching a dumb video.

Let me give you a hint...  if you break into my house to harm me, I'll do some weapons testing of my own.

If Mexico were to attack the US, we would do some weapons testing on Mexico.

When you act like animals, and attack people... they test weapons on you.  This isn't hard.  You shouldn't need a youtube video to figure this out.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

louie888 said:


> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law...
> 
> https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*



The same U. N. That violated “ International Law “ in 1967?    Lol


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## EvilCat Breath

The UN building would make an ideal homeless shelter.   Send the UN packing to Brussels where it belongs.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


>



This......again?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This......again?
Click to expand...


He has nothing else to offer.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This......again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has nothing else to offer.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheParser

I respectfully disagree with the distinguished members of the United Nations.

Israel is just a tiny sliver of land.

Through hard work and intelligence, it has turned the desert into an oasis of democracy and economic prosperity.

I see nothing wrong with the Israel wanting to be a culturally homogeneous nation.


----------



## MartyNYC

Arabs in Israel: In Israel we are free. “Peaceful and beautiful.” We do not want to live under “palestinian” rule!


----------



## anynameyouwish

SassyIrishLass said:


> Will the UN put on their little blue helmets and take Israel to task?
> 
> I'd like to see that, Israel would kick their ass




so abortion is murder and murder is wrong but killing people in a war is FUN!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This......again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has nothing else to offer.
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor: International Law, the Six Day War and History - WSJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thu, May 28, 2020 7:17 am
> 
> 
> Cynthia Poll (proudveteran06@aol.com)To:you (Bcc)                                                            Details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Law, the Six Day War and History
> 
> *International Law, the Six Day War and History*
> Updated Sept. 27, 2009 6:20 pm ET
> Paul H. Robinson's "Israel and the Trouble With International Law" (op-ed, Sept. 22) is a welcome treatise on the failings of international law and international concepts of justice. Not only does the international community make the unprecedented demand that Israel give land back it won from its attackers (who still revel in their threats to destroy Israel), but they largely endorse the Palestinian claims to a "right of return." Under Western law there is the doctrine of "adverse possession" which states that if one willingly abandons his/her property it then belongs to the person who later takes possession of it. A quick look at history (read the headlines of Arab and U.S. newspaper stories of the era) reveals that tens, if not hundreds of thousands of Palestinians (as they later became known) abandoned their homes at the behest of the Arab nations poised to attack Israel on its first day of international recognition. They were told they could come back and take all the Jewish homes and valuables after the Arabs drove the Jews into the sea.
> Instead of looking to international law as it resides in the Hague or at the United Nations, I suggest the application of the universally accepted international laws of horse racing: If you put your money on the wrong horse, you don't get your money back.
> 
> *Alan Bromley*
> 
> _New York_
> 
> In his largely sensible analysis, Mr. Robinson paints with too broad a brush when he writes that "in the 1967 Six Day War, Israel's use of force against Egypt, Syria and Jordan—neighbors that were preparing an attack to destroy it—was illegal under the U.N. Charter's Article 51, which forbids any use of force until the attack actually 'occurs.' "
> 
> Whatever the relevance of Article 51 to Israel's pre-emptive strike against Egypt (which had, of course, created a casus belli by evicting U.N. peacekeepers from the Sinai, closing the Straits of Tiran and loudly declaiming its intention to destroy Israel), it bears not at all on the fighting with Syria and Jordan which were only attacked after those nations had first attacked Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

'



Origins of the Six-Day War - Wikipedia


----------



## MartyNYC

Arab-Muslim Israeli: Israel is light amid darkness. Israel isn’t perfect, but, close to perfect...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel is just another name for apartheid, racism, and terrorism.


----------



## MartyNYC

Ahmad Al-Sarraf: “Israel is committed to democracy while we refuse to even speak of it. Israel has given minorities rights that citizens in Arab countries do not even dream of. Freedom of worship exceeds any Arab or Islamic country.” The day we failed to learn from it


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...        
⁜→   P F Tinmore,  et al,

*BLUF:*  This is entirely a mindless approach to an otherwise baseless charge.  Many countries around the world have a National Identity Card.  And they are all similar.  



P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is just another name for apartheid, racism, and terrorism.


*(COMMENT)*

I don't know whether any Arab Country requires such National Identification, but I bet that most of them do.

The crime we should be talking about is the:

“Attack directed against a civilian population” in these context elements is understood to mean a course of conduct involving the multiple commission of acts referred to in article 7, paragraph 1, of the Statute against any civilian population, pursuant to or in furtherance of a State or organizational policy to commit such attack. The acts need not constitute a military attack. It is understood that “policy to commit such attack” requires that the State or organization actively promote or encourage such an attack against a civilian population.​
These are (primarily) subject to the adjudication as outlined in Article 68 of the Fourth Geneva Convention.  By if the International Criminal Court were to somehow gain jurisdiction, that would be a profound event in itself.



 But the crime of Apartheid is a non-starter as is compared customarily to the way the Issue is handled by all the other Regional Countries.

Palestinian Authority leader Mahmoud Abbas (Abu Mazen) speaks during a meeting with members of the Central Committee in the PA capital city of Ramallah on January 14, 2018.  *(See the article by:  By Paul Gherkin - 5 Tammuz 5778 – June 18, 2018)*
_“In a final resolution, we would not see the presence of a single Israeli – civilian or soldier – on our lands.”_​Is that a demonstration of Apartheid?





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→   P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  This is entirely a mindless approach to an otherwise baseless charge.  Many countries around the world have a National Identity Card.  And they are all similar.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is just another name for apartheid, racism, and terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I don't know whether any Arab Country requires such National Identification, but I bet that most of them do.
> 
> The crime we should be talking about is the:
> 
> “Attack directed against a civilian population” in these context elements is understood to mean a course of conduct involving the multiple commission of acts referred to in article 7, paragraph 1, of the Statute against any civilian population, pursuant to or in furtherance of a State or organizational policy to commit such attack. The acts need not constitute a military attack. It is understood that “policy to commit such attack” requires that the State or organization actively promote or encourage such an attack against a civilian population.​
> These are (primarily) subject to the adjudication as outlined in Article 68 of the Fourth Geneva Convention.  By if the International Criminal Court were to somehow gain jurisdiction, that would be a profound event in itself.
> 
> View attachment 347629 But the crime of Apartheid is a non-starter as is compared customarily to the way the Issue is handled by all the other Regional Countries.
> 
> Palestinian Authority leader Mahmoud Abbas (Abu Mazen) speaks during a meeting with members of the Central Committee in the PA capital city of Ramallah on January 14, 2018.  *(See the article by:  By Paul Gherkin - 5 Tammuz 5778 – June 18, 2018)*
> _“In a final resolution, we would not see the presence of a single Israeli – civilian or soldier – on our lands.”_​Is that a demonstration of Apartheid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> I don't know whether any Arab Country requires such National Identification, but I bet that most of them do.


Lebanon does but they do not put religion on the card. offhand I do not know about other countries.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→   P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  This is entirely a mindless approach to an otherwise baseless charge.  Many countries around the world have a National Identity Card.  And they are all similar.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is just another name for apartheid, racism, and terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I don't know whether any Arab Country requires such National Identification, but I bet that most of them do.
> 
> The crime we should be talking about is the:
> 
> “Attack directed against a civilian population” in these context elements is understood to mean a course of conduct involving the multiple commission of acts referred to in article 7, paragraph 1, of the Statute against any civilian population, pursuant to or in furtherance of a State or organizational policy to commit such attack. The acts need not constitute a military attack. It is understood that “policy to commit such attack” requires that the State or organization actively promote or encourage such an attack against a civilian population.​
> These are (primarily) subject to the adjudication as outlined in Article 68 of the Fourth Geneva Convention.  By if the International Criminal Court were to somehow gain jurisdiction, that would be a profound event in itself.
> 
> View attachment 347629 But the crime of Apartheid is a non-starter as is compared customarily to the way the Issue is handled by all the other Regional Countries.
> 
> Palestinian Authority leader Mahmoud Abbas (Abu Mazen) speaks during a meeting with members of the Central Committee in the PA capital city of Ramallah on January 14, 2018.  *(See the article by:  By Paul Gherkin - 5 Tammuz 5778 – June 18, 2018)*
> _“In a final resolution, we would not see the presence of a single Israeli – civilian or soldier – on our lands.”_​Is that a demonstration of Apartheid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> _“In a final resolution, we would not see the presence of a single Israeli – civilian or soldier – on our lands.”_Is that a demonstration of Apartheid?


Not really. They are not required to admit foreign nationals.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→   P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  This is entirely a mindless approach to an otherwise baseless charge.  Many countries around the world have a National Identity Card.  And they are all similar.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is just another name for apartheid, racism, and terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I don't know whether any Arab Country requires such National Identification, but I bet that most of them do.
> 
> The crime we should be talking about is the:
> 
> “Attack directed against a civilian population” in these context elements is understood to mean a course of conduct involving the multiple commission of acts referred to in article 7, paragraph 1, of the Statute against any civilian population, pursuant to or in furtherance of a State or organizational policy to commit such attack. The acts need not constitute a military attack. It is understood that “policy to commit such attack” requires that the State or organization actively promote or encourage such an attack against a civilian population.​
> These are (primarily) subject to the adjudication as outlined in Article 68 of the Fourth Geneva Convention.  By if the International Criminal Court were to somehow gain jurisdiction, that would be a profound event in itself.
> 
> View attachment 347629 But the crime of Apartheid is a non-starter as is compared customarily to the way the Issue is handled by all the other Regional Countries.
> 
> Palestinian Authority leader Mahmoud Abbas (Abu Mazen) speaks during a meeting with members of the Central Committee in the PA capital city of Ramallah on January 14, 2018.  *(See the article by:  By Paul Gherkin - 5 Tammuz 5778 – June 18, 2018)*
> _“In a final resolution, we would not see the presence of a single Israeli – civilian or soldier – on our lands.”_​Is that a demonstration of Apartheid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whether any Arab Country requires such National Identification, but I bet that most of them do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebanon does but they do not put religion on the card. offhand I do not know about other countries.
Click to expand...


Which religions other than Islam are practiced in Saudi Arabia, bright eyes?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is just another name for apartheid, racism, and terrorism.



This is simply not true.

Why spread racist blood libels?


----------



## P F Tinmore

MartyNYC said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→   P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  This is entirely a mindless approach to an otherwise baseless charge.  Many countries around the world have a National Identity Card.  And they are all similar.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is just another name for apartheid, racism, and terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I don't know whether any Arab Country requires such National Identification, but I bet that most of them do.
> 
> The crime we should be talking about is the:
> 
> “Attack directed against a civilian population” in these context elements is understood to mean a course of conduct involving the multiple commission of acts referred to in article 7, paragraph 1, of the Statute against any civilian population, pursuant to or in furtherance of a State or organizational policy to commit such attack. The acts need not constitute a military attack. It is understood that “policy to commit such attack” requires that the State or organization actively promote or encourage such an attack against a civilian population.​
> These are (primarily) subject to the adjudication as outlined in Article 68 of the Fourth Geneva Convention.  By if the International Criminal Court were to somehow gain jurisdiction, that would be a profound event in itself.
> 
> View attachment 347629 But the crime of Apartheid is a non-starter as is compared customarily to the way the Issue is handled by all the other Regional Countries.
> 
> Palestinian Authority leader Mahmoud Abbas (Abu Mazen) speaks during a meeting with members of the Central Committee in the PA capital city of Ramallah on January 14, 2018.  *(See the article by:  By Paul Gherkin - 5 Tammuz 5778 – June 18, 2018)*
> _“In a final resolution, we would not see the presence of a single Israeli – civilian or soldier – on our lands.”_​Is that a demonstration of Apartheid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whether any Arab Country requires such National Identification, but I bet that most of them do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebanon does but they do not put religion on the card. offhand I do not know about other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which religions other than Islam are practiced in Saudi Arabia, bright eyes?
Click to expand...

Off topic. This is the Israel/Palestine forum.


----------



## rylah

Well, there's a reason why the UN chief withdrew this report.

P F Tinmore
Where is ethnicity mentioned in the Israeli ID?
I'm holding one in my hands, show me exactly 

Because all you're doing here is knowingly spreading a racist libel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Well, there's a reason why the UN chief withdrew this report.
> 
> P F Tinmore
> Where is ethnicity mentioned in the Israeli ID?
> I'm holding one in my hands, show me exactly
> 
> Because all you're doing here is knowingly spreading a racist libel.





rylah said:


> I'm holding one in my hands, show me exactly


Hold it up. I can't see it from here.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

louie888 said:


> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law...
> 
> https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*


Great post. Let’s finish what Hitler started. Death to all Jews....


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's a reason why the UN chief withdrew this report.
> 
> P F Tinmore
> Where is ethnicity mentioned in the Israeli ID?
> I'm holding one in my hands, show me exactly
> 
> Because all you're doing here is knowingly spreading a racist libel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm holding one in my hands, show me exactly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold it up. I can't see it from here.
Click to expand...

Why can't you show that in the picture that you've posted as an alleged proof?
Exactly what I was saying - you're knowingly trolling with racist libels.

UN chief orders to withdraw "Apartheid" report


----------



## Sun Devil 92

louie888 said:


> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law...
> 
> https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's a reason why the UN chief withdrew this report.
> 
> P F Tinmore
> Where is ethnicity mentioned in the Israeli ID?
> I'm holding one in my hands, show me exactly
> 
> Because all you're doing here is knowingly spreading a racist libel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm holding one in my hands, show me exactly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold it up. I can't see it from here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't you show that in the picture that you've posted as an alleged proof?
> Exactly what I was saying - you're knowingly trolling with racist libels.
> 
> UN chief orders to withdraw "Apartheid" report
Click to expand...

From what I understand, the report was not withdrawn but was merely removed from their website. Of course this report was downloaded and is still available on other websites.





__





						Palestinian Talks, lectures, & interviews.
					

For those who want to dig deeper than sound bites. Of course discussions are always welcome.  Palestine at the ICC: Prospects and Limitations



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's a reason why the UN chief withdrew this report.
> 
> P F Tinmore
> Where is ethnicity mentioned in the Israeli ID?
> I'm holding one in my hands, show me exactly
> 
> Because all you're doing here is knowingly spreading a racist libel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm holding one in my hands, show me exactly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold it up. I can't see it from here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't you show that in the picture that you've posted as an alleged proof?
> Exactly what I was saying - you're knowingly trolling with racist libels.
> 
> UN chief orders to withdraw "Apartheid" report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I understand, the report was not withdrawn but was merely removed from their website. Of course this report was downloaded and is still available on other websites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Talks, lectures, & interviews.
> 
> 
> For those who want to dig deeper than sound bites. Of course discussions are always welcome.  Palestine at the ICC: Prospects and Limitations
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
Click to expand...


The UN chief said himself the UN  never sanctioned the "Apartheid" report in the first place.
It was an abuse of association by a Jordanian diplomat - and that why it was withdrawn,
you know this but just like rehashing the racist blood libel.

Now, you also claimed that ethnicity is mentioned in the Israeli ID,
then duck requests for proof, knowing the fact is the opposite,
why the need to lie so boldly?


----------



## MartyNYC

Beacon of Democracy...

Former Israeli President Shimon Peres awarded US Medal of Freedom by Barack Obama
President Obama Honors Israeli President Shimon Peres


----------



## Cellblock2429

louie888 said:


> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law...
> 
> https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*


/----/ There is no hater like a Jew hater like you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*The Jewish left is recognizing that apartheid is here*
             The moment Israel is deemed an apartheid regime, there is no moral option but to struggle against it. It looks as though the Israeli left is now ready to fight.









						The Jewish left is recognizing that apartheid is here - +972 Magazine
					

The moment Israel is deemed an apartheid regime, there is no moral option but to struggle against it. It looks as though the left is now ready to fight.




					www.972mag.com


----------



## TheParser

Look at the United States today.

It would be downright cruel to force little Israel to endure similar suffering.

Israel is a tiny oasis  of democracy and human rights in a desert full of harsh and brutal dictatorships.

Haven't the Jewish people suffered enough throughout history?

Stop trying to make Israel take in huge numbers of people with a different culture that would drastically alter Israeli society.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *The Jewish left is recognizing that apartheid is here*
> The moment Israel is deemed an apartheid regime, there is no moral option but to struggle against it. It looks as though the Israeli left is now ready to fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish left is recognizing that apartheid is here - +972 Magazine
> 
> 
> The moment Israel is deemed an apartheid regime, there is no moral option but to struggle against it. It looks as though the left is now ready to fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.972mag.com



Ad populum fallacy.
Several hundred people in a demonstration - is not "the Jewish left".
Not to mention that demonstration was organized by the Palestinian right wing.

Exactly why the UN chief withdrew the false report - because legal terms have clear definitions, not a matter of opinion by activists, or their attempts to redefine terms so as to single out Israel.


----------



## rylah

So P F Tinmore failed to back up the accusation
that ethnicity is mentioned anywhere in the Israeli ID.

Following that logic, if true, should indicate Apartheid,
which then ironically raises a quiet obvious question:

Q. What does it say about the US registration of race and skin color?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel has been apartheid since Balfour. The different rights for Jews and non Jews was stated right there.


----------



## MartyNYC

Former Israeli President Shimon Peres awarded US Medal of Freedom by Barack Obama  President Obama Honors Israeli President Shimon Peres


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel has been apartheid since Balfour.


Another of your emotional outbursts, totally unsupported.





> The different rights for Jews and non Jews was stated right there.


Stated right where?

Another of your emotional outbursts, totally unsupported.


----------



## Marion Morrison

The UN didn't wanna get kicked out of NY, huh?

I say it still should happen. They can go to one of those African shitholes they pander to.


----------



## MartyNYC

Barack Obama: Democratic Israel is the future of the world!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been apartheid since Balfour.
> 
> 
> 
> Another of your emotional outbursts, totally unsupported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The different rights for Jews and non Jews was stated right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stated right where?
> 
> Another of your emotional outbursts, totally unsupported.
Click to expand...

The Balfour Declaration is an apartheid document.

Read it.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been apartheid since Balfour.
> 
> 
> 
> Another of your emotional outbursts, totally unsupported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The different rights for Jews and non Jews was stated right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stated right where?
> 
> Another of your emotional outbursts, totally unsupported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Balfour Declaration is an apartheid document.
> 
> Read it.
Click to expand...


Segregation, race or skin color ever mentioned anywhere??

So far you've showed how easy you buy into silly slogans,
but failed to prove word's like Jew/Arab, or any such distinctions,
are even to be found anywhere on the  Israeli ID's.

How about your American ID, does it mention race, skin-color?

Do tell.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been apartheid since Balfour.
> 
> 
> 
> Another of your emotional outbursts, totally unsupported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The different rights for Jews and non Jews was stated right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stated right where?
> 
> Another of your emotional outbursts, totally unsupported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Balfour Declaration is an apartheid document.
> 
> Read it.
Click to expand...

I fully expected you to retreat from your emotional outbursts.

Personal integrity is a valuable attribute. You should consider that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been apartheid since Balfour.
> 
> 
> 
> Another of your emotional outbursts, totally unsupported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The different rights for Jews and non Jews was stated right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stated right where?
> 
> Another of your emotional outbursts, totally unsupported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Balfour Declaration is an apartheid document.
> 
> Read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Segregation, race or skin color ever mentioned anywhere??
> 
> So far you've showed how easy you buy into silly slogans,
> but failed to prove word's like Jew/Arab, or any such distinctions,
> are even to be found anywhere on the  Israeli ID's.
> 
> How about your American ID, does it mention race, skin-color?
> 
> Do tell.
Click to expand...

Is deflection all you got?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been apartheid since Balfour.
> 
> 
> 
> Another of your emotional outbursts, totally unsupported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The different rights for Jews and non Jews was stated right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stated right where?
> 
> Another of your emotional outbursts, totally unsupported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Balfour Declaration is an apartheid document.
> 
> Read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Segregation, race or skin color ever mentioned anywhere??
> 
> So far you've showed how easy you buy into silly slogans,
> but failed to prove word's like Jew/Arab, or any such distinctions,
> are even to be found anywhere on the  Israeli ID's.
> 
> How about your American ID, does it mention race, skin-color?
> 
> Do tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is deflection all you got?
Click to expand...

Don't pedal back,
these are your definitions.

How doesn't that make the US an "apartheid state"?


----------



## Likkmee

Cuz IsNtReal OWNS your asses. Open a fucking yellow page and look up lawyers, doctors, bail bondsman, then review bahhhwds of Diwektaz at the most evil companies you can think of. Porn.Drug companies pushing useless bullshit.
OH I know you rednecks hate the guy...even tho ye weren't even hatched yet
Robot Check   Nazi tactic with the settings


----------



## rylah

Likkmee said:


> Cuz IsNtReal OWNS your asses. Open a fucking yellow page and look up lawyers, doctors, bail bondsman, then review bahhhwds of Diwektaz at the most evil companies you can think of. Porn.Drug companies pushing useless bullshit.
> OH I know you rednecks hate the guy...even tho ye weren't even hatched yet
> Robot Check




Nice rant Sigfried 

but was race or skin-color written on Jimmy Carter's ID?

Because P F Tinmore suggests that makes the US an apartheid state.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Likkmee said:


> Cuz IsNtReal OWNS your asses. Open a fucking yellow page and look up lawyers, doctors, bail bondsman, then review bahhhwds of Diwektaz at the most evil companies you can think of. Porn.Drug companies pushing useless bullshit.
> OH I know you rednecks hate the guy...even tho ye weren't even hatched yet
> Robot Check   Nazi tactic with the settings


Carter was an idiot. Truthfully I think he meant well, but he was fucking derp!
Best thing he ever did was his physical fitness challenge. I do mean that.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been apartheid since Balfour.
> 
> 
> 
> Another of your emotional outbursts, totally unsupported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The different rights for Jews and non Jews was stated right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stated right where?
> 
> Another of your emotional outbursts, totally unsupported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Balfour Declaration is an apartheid document.
> 
> Read it.
Click to expand...


Um, Balfour Declaration created your beloved fake palestine, bright eyes.


----------



## MartyNYC

Likkmee said:


> Cuz IsNtReal OWNS your asses. Open a fucking yellow page and look up lawyers, doctors, bail bondsman, then review bahhhwds of Diwektaz at the most evil companies you can think of. Porn.Drug companies pushing useless bullshit.
> OH I know you rednecks hate the guy...even tho ye weren't even hatched yet
> Robot Check   Nazi tactic with the settings



Former Israeli President Shimon Peres awarded US Medal of Freedom by Barack Obama for his “contribution to world peace”

President Obama Honors Israeli President Shimon Peres


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Does a lie become real by mere repeating?
Typical trait of anti-Israel propaganda.

*Fact remains* - al-Jarzeera is not (yet) representative of the UN,
and the  UN didn't authorize or conclude the premise of the thread.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does a lie become real by mere repeating?
> Typical trait of anti-Israel propaganda.
> 
> *Fact remains* - al-Jarzeera is not (yet) representative of the UN,
> and the  UN didn't authorize or conclude the premise of the thread.
Click to expand...

So?


----------



## rylah

BDS claims ethnicity and race in ID cards defines Apartheid.

Yet:









Palestinian Authority issues ID's mentioning *religious identification and ethnicity*,
while Israelis issue ID's without any such documentation, in fact it's illegal.


Selling land to Jews criminalized and punishable by death/forced labor.

And by the way, *were Africans ever(!) allowed inside a Pali gov?*

Tell me,
because it seems everything Israel is accused of,
is actually practiced to full extent by the Palestinians.

Am I wrong?


----------



## MartyNYC

Ahmad Al-Sarraf: “Israel is committed to democracy while we refuse to even speak of it. Israel has given minorities rights that citizens in Arab countries do not even dream of. Freedom of worship exceeds any Arab or Islamic country.” 

The day we failed to learn from it


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestinians are tired of proving Israeli apartheid exists*
*There is nothing that an annexation bill can tell us that decades of Israeli laws and policies haven’t already.









						Palestinians are tired of proving Israeli apartheid exists - +972 Magazine
					

There is nothing that an annexation bill can tell us that decades of Israeli laws and policies haven’t already.




					www.972mag.com
				



*


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> *Palestinians are tired of proving Israeli apartheid exists*
> *There is nothing that an annexation bill can tell us that decades of Israeli laws and policies haven’t already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are tired of proving Israeli apartheid exists - +972 Magazine
> 
> 
> There is nothing that an annexation bill can tell us that decades of Israeli laws and policies haven’t already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.972mag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wanna talk apartheid -

Maybe you can tell us why Arabs
never allow a single African in their governments?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## justinacolmena

louie888 said:


> Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole


They got it the other way around. The Palestinians are the liberals in Israel with the LGBT activist "women of color" — and it's obviously the white race or the German Jewish gentlemen they are catering to, when they demand affirmative action, political correctness, and all that liberal courthouse jazz.


----------



## MartyNYC

P F Tinmore said:


>



Palestine: Fake Roman name for Jews’ homeland. Fake British name for the British Mandate that restored Jews’ homeland. Palestine never existed.


----------



## rylah

justinacolmena said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole
> 
> 
> 
> They got it the other way around. The Palestinians are the liberals in Israel with the LGBT activist "women of color" — and it's obviously the white race or the German Jewish gentlemen they are catering to, when they demand affirmative action, political correctness, and all that liberal courthouse jazz.
Click to expand...


Is this a joke?

I guess you think the recent campaign against child marriage and "honor" killings
in the Arab community, included protection of LGBT's...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



Is there a single mention of race and skin color in the plan?
Does Israel even allow registration by race and skin color as you do in the US?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Correll

P F Tinmore said:


>




Why should we do that? They seem to be assholes, who follow assholes.


----------



## Indeependent

Correll said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we do that? They seem to be assholes, who follow assholes.
Click to expand...

Tinmore.
Why do you ask?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Global mobilization launched for UN investigation of Israeli apartheid
					

A letter signed by 452 civil society groups worldwide launched a global campaign calling on the UN to assume its responsibility for investigating and eradicating Israeli apartheid, as it did with apartheid in Southern Africa




					bdsmovement.net
				




In a letter released yesterday, 452 civil society groups – unions, movements, political parties and organizations – from tens of countries around the world called on the United Nations General Assembly and its Member States, currently meeting in New York, to investigate Israeli apartheid and to impose targeted sanctions to stop Israeli apartheid and illegal annexation of Palestinian land.

The letter marks the launch of a global public campaign calling on the UN to assume its responsibility for the investigation and eradication of Israel’s apartheid regime, similar to the role it had played in ending apartheid in Southern Africa.

The global letter cites “the mounting recognition of Israel’s maintenance of an apartheid regime over the Palestinian people.” It notes that 47 independent human rights experts within the United Nations stated that the Israeli government plans to illegally annex large parts of the occupied West Bank would constitute “a vision of a 21st-century apartheid.”


----------



## Correll

P F Tinmore said:


> Global mobilization launched for UN investigation of Israeli apartheid
> 
> 
> A letter signed by 452 civil society groups worldwide launched a global campaign calling on the UN to assume its responsibility for investigating and eradicating Israeli apartheid, as it did with apartheid in Southern Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdsmovement.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a letter released yesterday, 452 civil society groups – unions, movements, political parties and organizations – from tens of countries around the world called on the United Nations General Assembly and its Member States, currently meeting in New York, to investigate Israeli apartheid and to impose targeted sanctions to stop Israeli apartheid and illegal annexation of Palestinian land.
> 
> The letter marks the launch of a global public campaign calling on the UN to assume its responsibility for the investigation and eradication of Israel’s apartheid regime, similar to the role it had played in ending apartheid in Southern Africa.
> 
> The global letter cites “the mounting recognition of Israel’s maintenance of an apartheid regime over the Palestinian people.” It notes that 47 independent human rights experts within the United Nations stated that the Israeli government plans to illegally annex large parts of the occupied West Bank would constitute “a vision of a 21st-century apartheid.”




Blah, blah, blah. 

Why do you want to encourage the Palestinians to keep starting fights they keep losing? How many of them are you willing to see die, to destroy Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Correll said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global mobilization launched for UN investigation of Israeli apartheid
> 
> 
> A letter signed by 452 civil society groups worldwide launched a global campaign calling on the UN to assume its responsibility for investigating and eradicating Israeli apartheid, as it did with apartheid in Southern Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdsmovement.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a letter released yesterday, 452 civil society groups – unions, movements, political parties and organizations – from tens of countries around the world called on the United Nations General Assembly and its Member States, currently meeting in New York, to investigate Israeli apartheid and to impose targeted sanctions to stop Israeli apartheid and illegal annexation of Palestinian land.
> 
> The letter marks the launch of a global public campaign calling on the UN to assume its responsibility for the investigation and eradication of Israel’s apartheid regime, similar to the role it had played in ending apartheid in Southern Africa.
> 
> The global letter cites “the mounting recognition of Israel’s maintenance of an apartheid regime over the Palestinian people.” It notes that 47 independent human rights experts within the United Nations stated that the Israeli government plans to illegally annex large parts of the occupied West Bank would constitute “a vision of a 21st-century apartheid.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Why do you want to encourage the Palestinians to keep starting fights they keep losing? How many of them are you willing to see die, to destroy Israel?
Click to expand...

Losing?


----------



## Correll

P F Tinmore said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global mobilization launched for UN investigation of Israeli apartheid
> 
> 
> A letter signed by 452 civil society groups worldwide launched a global campaign calling on the UN to assume its responsibility for investigating and eradicating Israeli apartheid, as it did with apartheid in Southern Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdsmovement.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a letter released yesterday, 452 civil society groups – unions, movements, political parties and organizations – from tens of countries around the world called on the United Nations General Assembly and its Member States, currently meeting in New York, to investigate Israeli apartheid and to impose targeted sanctions to stop Israeli apartheid and illegal annexation of Palestinian land.
> 
> The letter marks the launch of a global public campaign calling on the UN to assume its responsibility for the investigation and eradication of Israel’s apartheid regime, similar to the role it had played in ending apartheid in Southern Africa.
> 
> The global letter cites “the mounting recognition of Israel’s maintenance of an apartheid regime over the Palestinian people.” It notes that 47 independent human rights experts within the United Nations stated that the Israeli government plans to illegally annex large parts of the occupied West Bank would constitute “a vision of a 21st-century apartheid.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Why do you want to encourage the Palestinians to keep starting fights they keep losing? How many of them are you willing to see die, to destroy Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losing?
Click to expand...



Yes, losing, dying in large numbers accomplishing nothing but getting their home bombed.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Global mobilization launched for UN investigation of Israeli apartheid
> 
> 
> A letter signed by 452 civil society groups worldwide launched a global campaign calling on the UN to assume its responsibility for investigating and eradicating Israeli apartheid, as it did with apartheid in Southern Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdsmovement.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a letter released yesterday, 452 civil society groups – unions, movements, political parties and organizations – from tens of countries around the world called on the United Nations General Assembly and its Member States, currently meeting in New York, to investigate Israeli apartheid and to impose targeted sanctions to stop Israeli apartheid and illegal annexation of Palestinian land.
> 
> The letter marks the launch of a global public campaign calling on the UN to assume its responsibility for the investigation and eradication of Israel’s apartheid regime, similar to the role it had played in ending apartheid in Southern Africa.
> 
> The global letter cites “the mounting recognition of Israel’s maintenance of an apartheid regime over the Palestinian people.” It notes that 47 independent human rights experts within the United Nations stated that the Israeli government plans to illegally annex large parts of the occupied West Bank would constitute “a vision of a 21st-century apartheid.”



Gee whiz. Decades of islamo-whining and using the phony ''apartheid'' slogan has been reduced to a letter to the UN.

It's not too late to wheel out Richard Falk and the phony ECSWA report. That has only been cut and pasted a dozen or so times so why hesitate to waste some more bandwidth?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Correll said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global mobilization launched for UN investigation of Israeli apartheid
> 
> 
> A letter signed by 452 civil society groups worldwide launched a global campaign calling on the UN to assume its responsibility for investigating and eradicating Israeli apartheid, as it did with apartheid in Southern Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdsmovement.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a letter released yesterday, 452 civil society groups – unions, movements, political parties and organizations – from tens of countries around the world called on the United Nations General Assembly and its Member States, currently meeting in New York, to investigate Israeli apartheid and to impose targeted sanctions to stop Israeli apartheid and illegal annexation of Palestinian land.
> 
> The letter marks the launch of a global public campaign calling on the UN to assume its responsibility for the investigation and eradication of Israel’s apartheid regime, similar to the role it had played in ending apartheid in Southern Africa.
> 
> The global letter cites “the mounting recognition of Israel’s maintenance of an apartheid regime over the Palestinian people.” It notes that 47 independent human rights experts within the United Nations stated that the Israeli government plans to illegally annex large parts of the occupied West Bank would constitute “a vision of a 21st-century apartheid.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Why do you want to encourage the Palestinians to keep starting fights they keep losing? How many of them are you willing to see die, to destroy Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, losing, dying in large numbers accomplishing nothing but getting their home bombed.
Click to expand...




Correll said:


> nothing but getting their home bombed.


That is Israel's crime, not theirs.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global mobilization launched for UN investigation of Israeli apartheid
> 
> 
> A letter signed by 452 civil society groups worldwide launched a global campaign calling on the UN to assume its responsibility for investigating and eradicating Israeli apartheid, as it did with apartheid in Southern Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdsmovement.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a letter released yesterday, 452 civil society groups – unions, movements, political parties and organizations – from tens of countries around the world called on the United Nations General Assembly and its Member States, currently meeting in New York, to investigate Israeli apartheid and to impose targeted sanctions to stop Israeli apartheid and illegal annexation of Palestinian land.
> 
> The letter marks the launch of a global public campaign calling on the UN to assume its responsibility for the investigation and eradication of Israel’s apartheid regime, similar to the role it had played in ending apartheid in Southern Africa.
> 
> The global letter cites “the mounting recognition of Israel’s maintenance of an apartheid regime over the Palestinian people.” It notes that 47 independent human rights experts within the United Nations stated that the Israeli government plans to illegally annex large parts of the occupied West Bank would constitute “a vision of a 21st-century apartheid.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Why do you want to encourage the Palestinians to keep starting fights they keep losing? How many of them are you willing to see die, to destroy Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, losing, dying in large numbers accomplishing nothing but getting their home bombed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but getting their home bombed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is Israel's crime, not theirs.
Click to expand...

Israel responding to acts of war perpetrated by Islamic terrorists is not a crime.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*PIPD Docs: Blank Check — How U.S. tax money funds apartheid against Palestinians*


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *PIPD Docs: Blank Check — How U.S. tax money funds apartheid against Palestinians*



A propaganda piece by some ''Pali Institute''.

More folks who don't understand the terms and definitions they use.


----------



## Mindful

Hollie said:


> More folks who don't understand the terms and definitions they use.



Exactly.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
 ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:* Once again you support a view which you cannot define. And in this segment, you posted a video that shows just how desperate the Arab Palestinians are to drive a wedge between Israel and America. But, as in the title of the discussion, you cannot demonstrate how Israel violates any international law pertaining to "Apartheid."



P F Tinmore said:


> *PIPD Docs: Blank Check — How U.S. tax money funds apartheid against Palestinians*


*(COMMENT)*

Get off the dime.  Give me a citation to which law is actually being broken by Israel relative to the Crime of Apartheid...  I just don't think you can do it.

I would also like to know the name of a country _(any country)_ that says that they do not have the "right" to defend their own sovereignty and territorial integrity.  

Over the last couple of weeks, I have asked you to defend your commentary on the allegation of "Apartheid."  You have not once, stepped up to the plate...




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> *BLUF:* Once again you support a view which you cannot define. And in this segment, you posted a video that shows just how desperate the Arab Palestinians are to drive a wedge between Israel and America. But, as in the title of the discussion, you cannot demonstrate how Israel violates any international law pertaining to "Apartheid."


This is the most comprehensive critique of Israeli apartheid that I have seen. She covers all of the issues and arguments. If there are any issues that you disagree with, bring them up for discussion. (No data dumps please.)


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *BLUF:* Once again you support a view which you cannot define. And in this segment, you posted a video that shows just how desperate the Arab Palestinians are to drive a wedge between Israel and America. But, as in the title of the discussion, you cannot demonstrate how Israel violates any international law pertaining to "Apartheid."
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most comprehensive critique of Israeli apartheid that I have seen. She covers all of the issues and arguments. If there are any issues that you disagree with, bring them up for discussion. (No data dumps please.)
Click to expand...

It’s only comprehensive in the sense that it just reiterates a lot of tired, out of context slogans.

It’s just another YouTube video that that you repetitively cut and paste.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *BLUF:* Once again you support a view which you cannot define. And in this segment, you posted a video that shows just how desperate the Arab Palestinians are to drive a wedge between Israel and America. But, as in the title of the discussion, you cannot demonstrate how Israel violates any international law pertaining to "Apartheid."
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most comprehensive critique of Israeli apartheid that I have seen. She covers all of the issues and arguments. If there are any issues that you disagree with, bring them up for discussion. (No data dumps please.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s only comprehensive in the sense that it just reiterates a lot of tired, out of context slogans.
> 
> It’s just another YouTube video that that you repetitively cut and paste.
Click to expand...

Don't want to refute any issues, huh?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:* Yes and right off the bat, the lecture by Dr Virginia Tilley mis-diagnoses the conflict. And the mis-diagnosis of "Apartheid" leads to the simplification that a "Two State Solution" the 1920's concept of a "Jewish State" and a "Arab State" (hashed and re-hashed) dominated the recommendation and adoption in 1947 of a "Two State Solution" leads to "Apartheid." 



RoccoR said:


> *BLUF:* Once again you support a view which you cannot define. And in this segment, you posted a video that shows just how desperate the Arab Palestinians are to drive a wedge between Israel and America. But, as in the title of the discussion, you cannot demonstrate how Israel violates any international law pertaining to "Apartheid."





P F Tinmore said:


> This is the most comprehensive critique of Israeli apartheid that I have seen. She covers all of the issues and arguments. If there are any issues that you disagree with, bring them up for discussion.


*(COMMENT)*

If you adopt a "Two-State Solution" ⁜→ you are, in essence, adopting the idea that there would be, as an outcome, two sovereign states with individual territorial integrity.  The West Bank as one territorial entity, and Israel as a separate territorial entity.  This is no more of an "Apartheid condition" than the "Canadian - US" _(result to the Border War)_ → Two-State Solution or the "US-Mexico"_ (result to the Mexican-American War)_ → Two-State Solution.  In fact, any border you can identify in the Middle East is a "two-state solution."  To think of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict in a way, where you try to convince the outside observer that there can only be one answer - that being - a "Single State Solution" is ridiculous.   

The second thing that must be remembered is that, at this current point along the political time-line, the forced adoption of a "Single-State Solution" would cause a Civil War of an unprecedented proportion and with a magnitude in deaths that would rival the holocaust.

The third thing to remember is that Israel is ranked the highest on the Human Development Index of any Arab Nation in the Middle East North Africa Region, as well as the Gulf States.  If anyone, even Professor Tilley, thinks for one moment that the Arab Palestinians would have achieved such a status, given control under a Single-State Solution, is simply divorced of gray-cell matter.  

Lastly, the Arab Palestinians were originally occupied by the Arab League and NOT the Israelis.  That is how the vast majority of the Arab Palestinians either had a national identity with the Jordanians or the Egyptians.  The West Bank was abandoned by the Jordanians and stripped the Arab Palestinians of their citizenship.  If there is a case of Apartheid, then that action is surely worthy of examination.

*(OBSERVATION)*

It is not likely that the Israelis are likely to give up their territory without a fight to the death.  Thoughout history, one group of nations, or another, has persecuted the Jewish People, from time-to-time.  This latest outrage is not unexpected, but on the contrary, very much expected.  The Israelis know, that except for a very few number of allies, most of the nations of the world cannot be counted upon to support their cause of action or to allow the Jewish National Home any support.  In particular, the 50+ countries of the British Commonwealth of Nations were not supporting the cause in 1948, they were not supportive in the defense against the Arab League preparations in the Six-Day War, and they did not come to Israelis aid in 1973 when the Arab League launched a Surprize Attack on Yom Kipper.  Among those in the undependable Commonwealth is "Canada."  -  It is of little wonder that Canada is the site of the symposium of the video.  




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> Yes and right off the bat, the lecture by Dr Virginia Tilley mis-diagnoses the conflict.


How so?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *BLUF:* Once again you support a view which you cannot define. And in this segment, you posted a video that shows just how desperate the Arab Palestinians are to drive a wedge between Israel and America. But, as in the title of the discussion, you cannot demonstrate how Israel violates any international law pertaining to "Apartheid."
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most comprehensive critique of Israeli apartheid that I have seen. She covers all of the issues and arguments. If there are any issues that you disagree with, bring them up for discussion. (No data dumps please.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s only comprehensive in the sense that it just reiterates a lot of tired, out of context slogans.
> 
> It’s just another YouTube video that that you repetitively cut and paste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't want to refute any issues, huh?
Click to expand...

What issues?


----------



## TheParser

For goodness' sake, why can't people just let that little country alone?

Yes, according to what I have read, the current government (and I'm guessing the majority of Israelis) wants the vast majority of people to be Jewish.

They do not want the population profile to be tilted in favor of the Palestinians, and -- quite honestly -- they do not want a large number of refugees from sub-Saharan Africa. (Israel has offered generous financial aid if they will leave.  And Israel has even offered to find them a country in Europe that will welcome them.)

Does that constitute "apartheid"?  Maybe it does. I do not know. But I feel that Israel has the right to pursue such a policy. Israel does not want the unpleasant ethnic situation that obtains in the United States and many European countries. Who can blame it?


(Yes, I realize this thread is two years old.)


----------



## ESay

TheParser said:


> Does that constitute "apartheid"? Maybe it does. I do not know. But I feel that Israel has the right to pursue such a policy. Israel does not want the unpleasant ethnic situation that obtains in the United States and many European countries. Who can blame it


Arab Muslim population comprises a third of the Israeli population. This exceeds by far the Muslim proportion of any West European country.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *BLUF:* Once again you support a view which you cannot define. And in this segment, you posted a video that shows just how desperate the Arab Palestinians are to drive a wedge between Israel and America. But, as in the title of the discussion, you cannot demonstrate how Israel violates any international law pertaining to "Apartheid."
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most comprehensive critique of Israeli apartheid that I have seen. She covers all of the issues and arguments. If there are any issues that you disagree with, bring them up for discussion. (No data dumps please.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s only comprehensive in the sense that it just reiterates a lot of tired, out of context slogans.
> 
> It’s just another YouTube video that that you repetitively cut and paste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't want to refute any issues, huh?
Click to expand...


So I take it you didn’t watch the pretentious YouTube video you frequently cut and paste into various threads?


----------



## Hossfly

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *BLUF:* Once again you support a view which you cannot define. And in this segment, you posted a video that shows just how desperate the Arab Palestinians are to drive a wedge between Israel and America. But, as in the title of the discussion, you cannot demonstrate how Israel violates any international law pertaining to "Apartheid."
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most comprehensive critique of Israeli apartheid that I have seen. She covers all of the issues and arguments. If there are any issues that you disagree with, bring them up for discussion. (No data dumps please.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s only comprehensive in the sense that it just reiterates a lot of tired, out of context slogans.
> 
> It’s just another YouTube video that that you repetitively cut and paste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't want to refute any issues, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What issues?
Click to expand...


Hollie , has Tinmore ever told you about Balestine's International borders?


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli Apartheid From an Israeli Perspective with Ronnie Barkan*


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

In every open discussion on Apartheid, there will be those that know what the law is, and there will be those that do not have a clue.  I have not heard the court speak on the matter.  The creation of the Jewish State was a UN recommendation.  So the question puts for the idea that the UN is an accomplice to the crime.  (Non-sense)  Just how does the Court expect the restitution (if any) be apportioned?

*(COMMENT)*

There is no such thing as Apartheid South Africa and Apartheid Israel.  There is one international law (Article 7j • Crimes Against Humanity • Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court) and under the ICC Apartheid had only one meaning:

The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by  one  racial  group  over  any  other  racial  group  or  groups  and  committed  with  the  intention  of  maintaining that regime; ​
Additionally, this non-sense that Israel was built on an "apartheid" framework from the beginning is absolute and  TOTAL NON-SENSE.  There is something that must be remembered about International Laws.  International Laws have an enforcement date for the purpose of jurisdiction and application (_ratione personae)_.  For our purposes, that would be Article 24 • Part II • General Principles of Criminal Law • Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court:

*Non-retroactivity*​​1. No person shall be criminally responsible under this Statute for conduct prior to the entry into force of the Statute.​​2.  In the event of a  change in the law applicable to a  given case prior  to a  final judgment,  the law more favorable to the person being investigated, prosecuted, or convicted shall apply.​
The Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court did not go into force until 1 July 2002.  That is a half-century AFTER Israel's implementation of Self-Determination and the UN Recommendation for a "Jewish State" [_Part II • Boundaries • Section B • The Jewish State • A/RES/181 (II)_]...

No matter what this guy says, no matter how he would like to frame it, it is a mistake of fact.  There was no crime of "Apartheid" committed because the statute had not even been written yet.

So, you have to go back to the international law definition of "Apartheid" and layout the Elements of the Offense."  Does it meet those criteria?  I did not hear this addressed at all.

*(∑ Ω)*

The making of this video was a colossal waste of time...  Listening to this video is time wasted that you will never get back.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court did not go into force until 1 July 2002. That is a half-century AFTER Israel's implementation of Self-Determination and the UN Recommendation for a "Jewish State" [_Part II • Boundaries • Section B • The Jewish State • A/RES/181 (II)_]...
> 
> No matter what this guy says, no matter how he would like to frame it, it is a mistake of fact. There was no crime of "Apartheid" committed because the statute had not even been written yet.


Resolution 181 was rejected and never implemented. If it was signed by both sides it would have been a land/border treaty but it was not. I don't know why you keep bringing it up.

Israel was created as an apartheid state. It was still apartheid when it was outlawed by the UN in 1974,  Israel was still apartheid  by the Rome Statute in 2002. It is still apartheid today.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court did not go into force until 1 July 2002. That is a half-century AFTER Israel's implementation of Self-Determination and the UN Recommendation for a "Jewish State" [_Part II • Boundaries • Section B • The Jewish State • A/RES/181 (II)_]...
> 
> No matter what this guy says, no matter how he would like to frame it, it is a mistake of fact. There was no crime of "Apartheid" committed because the statute had not even been written yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was rejected and never implemented. If it was signed by both sides it would have been a land/border treaty but it was not. I don't know why you keep bringing it up.
> 
> Israel was created as an apartheid state. It was still apartheid when it was outlawed by the UN in 1974,  Israel was still apartheid  by the Rome Statute in 2002. It is still apartheid today.
Click to expand...

Other than for the purpose of dumping your usual slogans, why is it that you fail to support your ''apartheid'' claim?


----------



## Hollie

Hossfly said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *BLUF:* Once again you support a view which you cannot define. And in this segment, you posted a video that shows just how desperate the Arab Palestinians are to drive a wedge between Israel and America. But, as in the title of the discussion, you cannot demonstrate how Israel violates any international law pertaining to "Apartheid."
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most comprehensive critique of Israeli apartheid that I have seen. She covers all of the issues and arguments. If there are any issues that you disagree with, bring them up for discussion. (No data dumps please.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s only comprehensive in the sense that it just reiterates a lot of tired, out of context slogans.
> 
> It’s just another YouTube video that that you repetitively cut and paste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't want to refute any issues, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollie , has Tinmore ever told you about Balestine's International borders?
Click to expand...

Why, yes. He has spent ten years pressing that conspiracy theory. It's on the handout he receives at the _get out the gee-had_ rallies at his madrassah.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...        
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:  This is simply more deliberately deceptive information told over and over again.



RoccoR said:


> The Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court did not go into force until 1 July 2002. That is a half-century AFTER Israel's implementation of Self-Determination and the UN Recommendation for a "Jewish State" [_Part II • Boundaries • Section B • The Jewish State • A/RES/181 (II)_]...
> 
> No matter what this guy says, no matter how he would like to frame it, it is a mistake of fact. There was no crime of "Apartheid" committed because the statute had not even been written yet.





P F Tinmore said:


> Resolution 181 was rejected and never implemented. If it was signed by both sides it would have been a land/border treaty but it was not. I don't know why you keep bringing it up.


*(COMMENT)*

Point #1

​

			
				The Partition Plan (A/RES/181) and the end of the British Mandate  said:
			
		

> The  Jewish  Agency* accepted the resolution* despite its dissatisfaction over such matters as  Jewish emigration from  Europe and the territorial limits set on the proposed Jewish State. The plan* was not accepted by the Palestinian Arabs *and the Arab  States on the ground that it violated the provisions of the  United  Nations Charter, which granted people the right to decide their own destiny. They said that the Assembly had endorsed the plan under circumstances unworthy of the United Nations and that the Arabs of Palestine would oppose any scheme that provided for the dissection,  segregation, or partition of their country,  or which gave special and preferential rights and status to a minority.
> SOURCE:  Page 9, UN Blue Book • The Question of Palestine and the United Nations



Point #2
​

			
				LEGAL MEANING OF THE “TERMINATION OF THE MANDATE said:
			
		

> After the 15th May, 1948, the United Nations Commission will be the Government of Palestine. It does not seem very material whether it is considered to be the _de facto_ or the _de jure_ Government. In any case, its title to be the Government of Palestine will rest on the resolution of the General Assembly.
> SOURCE:  A/AC 21/UK/42Legal Meaning of the Termination of the Mandate 25 FEB 1948



​

			
				UN Palestine Commission said:
			
		

> During today's brief meeting, Dr. Eduardo Morgan (Panama) said that this resolution of the Assembly merely "relieves responsibility.  The Commission has not been dissolved.  *In fact the resolution of last November 29 has been implemented.*"
> SOURCE:  UN PAL/169  17 May 1948



However, the Resolution 181 "was not a binding agreement."  It was never intended to be a binding agreement.  It has no enforcement date.  It is a recommendation.  And recommendations do not have the force of law behind them.  Recommendations maybe accepted, rejected modifiyed or altered in anyway that you, me or Hollie want to make it.  And so, the Arab Palestinians did not sign the "Recommendation," SO WHAT?  That means absolutely nothing.  Suppose that the Recommendation Resolution 181 had never been written?  Does that in stop me from taking independent action?  NO...


P F Tinmore said:


> Israel was created as an apartheid state. It was still apartheid when it was outlawed by the UN in 1974,  Israel was still apartheid by the Rome Statute in 2002. It is still apartheid today.


*(COMMENT)*

You are mistaken.  The was NO LAW in 1974 that "outlawed" Apartheid.  It was understood in early 1920 that the intention was to establish a Jewish National Home.

There are many laws today, that did not exist in eras before today.   But we don't go backward to apply those laws.  Even IF your argument had merit _(which it doesn't)_ what two racial groups are locked in conflict - or - segregated one from the other?  Remember, Israel is many more times diverse THAN any of the Regional Arab Countries.  

But Israel was established and accepted by the International Community.  IF anything, it is the Arab Palestinians that want an "Apartheid" establishment and not Israel:
_..........................................“In a final resolution, we would not see the presence of a single Israeli 
...................................................................civilian or soldier on our lands.”_
....................................................................................................................................._.Mahmoud Abbas_
.....................................................................................................Palestinian Authority Central Committee
.............................................................................................................Ramallah on January 14, 2018

This is all about the Arab Palestinians, after having made so many bad decisions, wanting to apply today's law to objectional decisions of a century ago.  

It is a dilemma:  

•  IF the Arab Palestinians admit they made bad decisions a century ago, THEN they cannot claim it is Israel's fault today.​​•  IF the Arab Palestinians claim they made go decisions a century ago, THEN they must accept their political outcome of today.​​


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> However, the Resolution 181 "was not a binding agreement." It was never intended to be a binding agreement. It has no enforcement date. It is a recommendation.


You claim that Resolution 181 was implemented which is strange since it was rejected.

*However, this is the question that you always duck.*

The resolution has many articles. Which ones were implemented?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  This is simply more deliberately deceptive information told over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court did not go into force until 1 July 2002. That is a half-century AFTER Israel's implementation of Self-Determination and the UN Recommendation for a "Jewish State" [_Part II • Boundaries • Section B • The Jewish State • A/RES/181 (II)_]...
> 
> No matter what this guy says, no matter how he would like to frame it, it is a mistake of fact. There was no crime of "Apartheid" committed because the statute had not even been written yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was rejected and never implemented. If it was signed by both sides it would have been a land/border treaty but it was not. I don't know why you keep bringing it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Point #1
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> The Partition Plan (A/RES/181) and the end of the British Mandate  said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The  Jewish  Agency* accepted the resolution* despite its dissatisfaction over such matters as  Jewish emigration from  Europe and the territorial limits set on the proposed Jewish State. The plan* was not accepted by the Palestinian Arabs *and the Arab  States on the ground that it violated the provisions of the  United  Nations Charter, which granted people the right to decide their own destiny. They said that the Assembly had endorsed the plan under circumstances unworthy of the United Nations and that the Arabs of Palestine would oppose any scheme that provided for the dissection,  segregation, or partition of their country,  or which gave special and preferential rights and status to a minority.​SOURCE:  Page 9, UN Blue Book • The Question of Palestine and the United Nations​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> Point #2
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> LEGAL MEANING OF THE “TERMINATION OF THE MANDATE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the 15th May, 1948, the United Nations Commission will be the Government of Palestine. It does not seem very material whether it is considered to be the _de facto_ or the _de jure_ Government. In any case, its title to be the Government of Palestine will rest on the resolution of the General Assembly.​SOURCE:  A/AC 21/UK/42Legal Meaning of the Termination of the Mandate 25 FEB 1948​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> UN Palestine Commission said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During today's brief meeting, Dr. Eduardo Morgan (Panama) said that this resolution of the Assembly merely "relieves responsibility.  The Commission has not been dissolved.  *In fact the resolution of last November 29 has been implemented.*"​SOURCE:  UN PAL/169  17 May 1948​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> However, the Resolution 181 "was not a binding agreement."  It was never intended to be a binding agreement.  It has no enforcement date.  It is a recommendation.  And recommendations do not have the force of law behind them.  Recommendations maybe accepted, rejected modifiyed or altered in anyway that you, me or Hollie want to make it.  And so, the Arab Palestinians did not sign the "Recommendation," SO WHAT?  That means absolutely nothing.  Suppose that the Recommendation Resolution 181 had never been written?  Does that in stop me from taking independent action?  NO...
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was created as an apartheid state. It was still apartheid when it was outlawed by the UN in 1974,  Israel was still apartheid by the Rome Statute in 2002. It is still apartheid today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You are mistaken.  The was NO LAW in 1974 that "outlawed" Apartheid.  It was understood in early 1920 that the intention was to establish a Jewish National Home.
> 
> There are many laws today, that did not exist in eras before today.   But we don't go backward to apply those laws.  Even IF your argument had merit _(which it doesn't)_ what two racial groups are locked in conflict - or - segregated one from the other?  Remember, Israel is many more times diverse THAN any of the Regional Arab Countries.
> 
> But Israel was established and accepted by the International Community.  IF anything, it is the Arab Palestinians that want an "Apartheid" establishment and not Israel:
> _..........................................“In a final resolution, we would not see the presence of a single Israeli
> ...................................................................civilian or soldier on our lands.”_
> ....................................................................................................................................._.Mahmoud Abbas_
> .....................................................................................................Palestinian Authority Central Committee
> .............................................................................................................Ramallah on January 14, 2018
> 
> This is all about the Arab Palestinians, after having made so many bad decisions, wanting to apply today's law to objectional decisions of a century ago.
> 
> It is a dilemma:
> 
> •  IF the Arab Palestinians admit they made bad decisions a century ago, THEN they cannot claim it is Israel's fault today.​​•  IF the Arab Palestinians claim they made go decisions a century ago, THEN they must accept their political outcome of today.​​
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




			
				The Partition Plan (A/RES/181) and the end of the British Mandate  said:
			
		

> The  Jewish  Agency* accepted the resolution* despite its dissatisfaction over such matters as  Jewish emigration from  Europe and the territorial limits set on the proposed Jewish State. The plan* was not accepted by the Palestinian Arabs *and the Arab  States *on the ground that it violated the provisions of the  United  Nations Charter,* which granted people the right to decide their own destiny. They said that the Assembly had endorsed the plan under circumstances unworthy of the United Nations and that *the Arabs of Palestine would oppose any scheme that provided for the dissection,  segregation, or partition of their country,*  or which gave special and preferential rights and status to a minority.
> SOURCE:  Page 9, UN Blue Book • The Question of Palestine and the United Nations



OK, so? They had the right to reject the plan.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...        
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

BLUF:  Here you go again with the dodge-ball thing...  These are not my claims, but the claims of the UN.



P F Tinmore said:


> You claim that Resolution 181 was implemented which is strange since it was rejected.
> 
> *However, this is the question that you always duck.*
> 
> The resolution has many articles. Which ones were implemented?


*(COMMENT)*

The recommendations were only outright rejected by the Arab Palestinians.

I honestly cannot tell you.  But, again, there is no requirement to answer any A/RES/181 (II) recommendation.  Because it is not binding.  But they implemented more self-governing institutions than did the Arab Palestinians.

Obviously, the actions that the National Council for the Jewish State did enough to acquire FULL membership to the UN.  Now what is important is that in the half-century _(PLUS)_ to follow, all the Arab Palestinians have been able to get is a Parking Space at the UN and seeing the closing of the PLO representative office in Washington.  In fact, does the US still even list the Palestinian Territories In the Near Eastern Affairs Region?

I'm not dodging or dancing around any question.  I give a citation for every fact I make a point on, from an authoritative source.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  Here you go again with the dodge-ball thing...  These are not my claims, but the claims of the UN.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claim that Resolution 181 was implemented which is strange since it was rejected.
> 
> *However, this is the question that you always duck.*
> 
> The resolution has many articles. Which ones were implemented?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The recommendations were only outright rejected by the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> I honestly cannot tell you.  But, again, there is no requirement to answer any A/RES/181 (II) recommendation.  Because it is not binding.  But they implemented more self-governing institutions than did the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> Obviously, the actions that the National Council for the Jewish State did enough toacquire FULL membership to the UN.  Now what is important is that in the half-century _(PLUS)_ to follow, all the Arab Palestinians have been able to get is a Parking Space at the UN and seeing the closing of the PLO representative office in Washington.  In fact, does the US still even list the Palestinian Territories In theNear Eastern Affairs Region?
> 
> I'm not dodging or dancing around any question.  I give a citation for every fact I make a point on, from an authoritative source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I was thinking about things like borders, Jerusalem, citizenship, security, constitution, etc. you know...the things you never mentioned.

Keep up the good duck.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  Here you go again with the dodge-ball thing...  These are not my claims, but the claims of the UN.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claim that Resolution 181 was implemented which is strange since it was rejected.
> 
> *However, this is the question that you always duck.*
> 
> The resolution has many articles. Which ones were implemented?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The recommendations were only outright rejected by the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> I honestly cannot tell you.  But, again, there is no requirement to answer any A/RES/181 (II) recommendation.  Because it is not binding.  But they implemented more self-governing institutions than did the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> Obviously, the actions that the National Council for the Jewish State did enough toacquire FULL membership to the UN.  Now what is important is that in the half-century _(PLUS)_ to follow, all the Arab Palestinians have been able to get is a Parking Space at the UN and seeing the closing of the PLO representative office in Washington.  In fact, does the US still even list the Palestinian Territories In theNear Eastern Affairs Region?
> 
> I'm not dodging or dancing around any question.  I give a citation for every fact I make a point on, from an authoritative source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking about things like borders, Jerusalem, citizenship, security, constitution, etc. you know...the things you never mentioned.
> 
> Keep up the good duck.
Click to expand...

You may or may not have been thinking about things.

You choose to sidestep and deflect when you’re tasked with presenting a coherent response.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court did not go into force until 1 July 2002. That is a half-century AFTER Israel's implementation of Self-Determination and the UN Recommendation for a "Jewish State" [_Part II • Boundaries • Section B • The Jewish State • A/RES/181 (II)_]...
> 
> No matter what this guy says, no matter how he would like to frame it, it is a mistake of fact. There was no crime of "Apartheid" committed because the statute had not even been written yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was rejected and never implemented. If it was signed by both sides it would have been a land/border treaty but it was not. I don't know why you keep bringing it up.
> 
> Israel was created as an apartheid state. It was still apartheid when it was outlawed by the UN in 1974,  Israel was still apartheid  by the Rome Statute in 2002. It is still apartheid today.
Click to expand...

Indeed, your frantic screeching about “apartheid” is rather embarrassing as you have failed to understand where that phony label came from.


Indeed, for those who haven’t seen the ESCWA hit piece yet, the frauds, antisemites and Islamic terrorist misfits who compiled the UN report claiming “apartheid” have an obvious agenda.


ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries:Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Libya, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen.

The ESCWA is something of a roll call of Islamic backwaters including the “State of Pally’land”









						UN chief rejects Richard Falk's ESCWA report accusing Israel of 'apartheid' - UN Watch
					

U.N. chief Antonió Guterres rejected a report published by ECSWA, a Beirut-based agency of the world body— ECSWA—comprised entirely of 18 Arab states, which accuses Israel of “apartheid.” The report’s chief author is Richard Falk, a former U.N. official who was condemned repeatedly by the UK and...



					unwatch.org
				




U.N. chief Antonió Guterres rejected a report published by ECSWA, a Beirut-based agency of the world body— ECSWA—comprised entirely of 18 Arab states, which accuses Israel of “apartheid.”

The report’s chief author is Richard Falk, a former U.N. official who was condemned repeatedly by the UK and other governments for antisemitism.

In 2011, Falk was also denounced by his own boss, former U.N. chief Ban Ki-moon, for espousing 9/11 conspiracy theories which accused the U.S. government, instead of Al Qaeda, of perpetrating the 9/11 terror attacks.

The new report, said Guterres’ spokesman, “does not reflect the views of the Secretary‑General.”

U.S. ambassador Nikki Haley blasted the report, and called on the UN to withdraw it


----------



## Hollie

Abbas wants 'not a single Israeli' in future Palestinian state
					

Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas laid out his vision on Monday for the final status of Israeli-Palestinian relations ahead of peace talks due to resume in Washington for the first time in nearly three years.




					www.reuters.com
				




“In a final resolution, we would not see the presence of a single Israeli - civilian or soldier - on our lands,” Abbas said in a briefing to mostly Egyptian journalists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court did not go into force until 1 July 2002. That is a half-century AFTER Israel's implementation of Self-Determination and the UN Recommendation for a "Jewish State" [_Part II • Boundaries • Section B • The Jewish State • A/RES/181 (II)_]...
> 
> No matter what this guy says, no matter how he would like to frame it, it is a mistake of fact. There was no crime of "Apartheid" committed because the statute had not even been written yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was rejected and never implemented. If it was signed by both sides it would have been a land/border treaty but it was not. I don't know why you keep bringing it up.
> 
> Israel was created as an apartheid state. It was still apartheid when it was outlawed by the UN in 1974,  Israel was still apartheid  by the Rome Statute in 2002. It is still apartheid today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, your frantic screeching about “apartheid” is rather embarrassing as you have failed to understand where that phony label came from.
> 
> 
> Indeed, for those who haven’t seen the ESCWA hit piece yet, the frauds, antisemites and Islamic terrorist misfits who compiled the UN report claiming “apartheid” have an obvious agenda.
> 
> 
> ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries:Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Libya, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen.
> 
> The ESCWA is something of a roll call of Islamic backwaters including the “State of Pally’land”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN chief rejects Richard Falk's ESCWA report accusing Israel of 'apartheid' - UN Watch
> 
> 
> U.N. chief Antonió Guterres rejected a report published by ECSWA, a Beirut-based agency of the world body— ECSWA—comprised entirely of 18 Arab states, which accuses Israel of “apartheid.” The report’s chief author is Richard Falk, a former U.N. official who was condemned repeatedly by the UK and...
> 
> 
> 
> unwatch.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.N. chief Antonió Guterres rejected a report published by ECSWA, a Beirut-based agency of the world body— ECSWA—comprised entirely of 18 Arab states, which accuses Israel of “apartheid.”
> 
> The report’s chief author is Richard Falk, a former U.N. official who was condemned repeatedly by the UK and other governments for antisemitism.
> 
> In 2011, Falk was also denounced by his own boss, former U.N. chief Ban Ki-moon, for espousing 9/11 conspiracy theories which accused the U.S. government, instead of Al Qaeda, of perpetrating the 9/11 terror attacks.
> 
> The new report, said Guterres’ spokesman, “does not reflect the views of the Secretary‑General.”
> 
> U.S. ambassador Nikki Haley blasted the report, and called on the UN to withdraw it
Click to expand...

I noticed that you did not say anything about a single thing in the report.

It was all about sliming the messenger.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...     
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

BLUF:  Remember, the same day that the Provisional Government stood-up, the Arab League Forces invade3d.



P F Tinmore said:


> I was thinking about things like borders, Jerusalem, citizenship, security, constitution, etc. you know...the things you never mentioned.
> 
> Keep up the good duck.


*(COMMENT)*

Yeah, well that is something that you'll have to just take for granted that the UN Palestine Commission (UNPC) had in place before the Arab Invasion.

All of that was turn-key available to Israel.  If the Arab League had NOT invaded, the Arab State would have been quite large.  But the Arag League forces took what territory that Israel did not have under control. 

I always have to chuckle.  With the demarcation on the Armistice Lines pre-4 June 1967, the Arab Palestinians had nothing.  The entirety West Bank was Jordanian and the Gaza Strip was Egyptian. 




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> All of that was turn-key available to Israel. If the Arab League had NOT invaded, the Arab State would have been quite large. But the Arag League forces took what territory that Israel did not have under control.


You have to remenber that the Arab states did not attack Israel. And that the 1948 war was stopped by a UN Security Council Resolution. Thare were no losers to that war. And, a war by foreign Arab states have absolutely nothing to do with Palestinian land.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court did not go into force until 1 July 2002. That is a half-century AFTER Israel's implementation of Self-Determination and the UN Recommendation for a "Jewish State" [_Part II • Boundaries • Section B • The Jewish State • A/RES/181 (II)_]...
> 
> No matter what this guy says, no matter how he would like to frame it, it is a mistake of fact. There was no crime of "Apartheid" committed because the statute had not even been written yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was rejected and never implemented. If it was signed by both sides it would have been a land/border treaty but it was not. I don't know why you keep bringing it up.
> 
> Israel was created as an apartheid state. It was still apartheid when it was outlawed by the UN in 1974,  Israel was still apartheid  by the Rome Statute in 2002. It is still apartheid today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, your frantic screeching about “apartheid” is rather embarrassing as you have failed to understand where that phony label came from.
> 
> 
> Indeed, for those who haven’t seen the ESCWA hit piece yet, the frauds, antisemites and Islamic terrorist misfits who compiled the UN report claiming “apartheid” have an obvious agenda.
> 
> 
> ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries:Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Libya, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen.
> 
> The ESCWA is something of a roll call of Islamic backwaters including the “State of Pally’land”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN chief rejects Richard Falk's ESCWA report accusing Israel of 'apartheid' - UN Watch
> 
> 
> U.N. chief Antonió Guterres rejected a report published by ECSWA, a Beirut-based agency of the world body— ECSWA—comprised entirely of 18 Arab states, which accuses Israel of “apartheid.” The report’s chief author is Richard Falk, a former U.N. official who was condemned repeatedly by the UK and...
> 
> 
> 
> unwatch.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.N. chief Antonió Guterres rejected a report published by ECSWA, a Beirut-based agency of the world body— ECSWA—comprised entirely of 18 Arab states, which accuses Israel of “apartheid.”
> 
> The report’s chief author is Richard Falk, a former U.N. official who was condemned repeatedly by the UK and other governments for antisemitism.
> 
> In 2011, Falk was also denounced by his own boss, former U.N. chief Ban Ki-moon, for espousing 9/11 conspiracy theories which accused the U.S. government, instead of Al Qaeda, of perpetrating the 9/11 terror attacks.
> 
> The new report, said Guterres’ spokesman, “does not reflect the views of the Secretary‑General.”
> 
> U.S. ambassador Nikki Haley blasted the report, and called on the UN to withdraw it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed that you did not say anything about a single thing in the report.
> 
> It was all about sliming the messenger.
Click to expand...

Hurt feelings? I noticed you didn’t comment on a single point I raised?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Now that’s funny. Virginia Tilley was a contributor to the ESCWA report that Richard Falk was derided for.

It looks like the same cast of charlatans in the YouTube video. I guess the same folks appear where ever they can find an audience of folks like you.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...     
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF: * An International Armed Conflict has no real winners or losers. You can characterize the outcome in any fashion you wish. But the outside observers have eyes. They can form their own opinion.



RoccoR said:


> All of that was turn-key available to Israel. If the Arab League had NOT invaded, the Arab State would have been quite large. But the Arag League forces took what territory that Israel did not have under control.





P F Tinmore said:


> You have to remenber that the Arab states did not attack Israel. And that the 1948 war was stopped by a UN Security Council Resolution. Thare were no losers to that war. And, a war by foreign Arab states have absolutely nothing to do with Palestinian land.


*COMMENT)*

 The Arab states did not attack Israel.  When two sets of forces clash, one attacks and one is the opponent.  

By Armistice Agreement, the conflict/hostility ends when a Peace Treaty or some peaceful alternative is achieved. The Arab Palestinians did not accept any peaceful arrangement except for the Oslo Accords _(and that cessation of hostilities did not last very long)_.



P F Tinmore said:


> Thare were no losers to that war. And, a war by foreign Arab states have absolutely nothing to do with Palestinian land.


*(COMMENT)*

You no doubt know it was the League of Arab States (LAS) @ *→ Seventh Arab League Summit Conference* that declared the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated.

You no doubt remember that it was the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan that abandon and cut all ties with the West Bank → leaving it in the hands of the Israelis the only government in place and capable of exercising authority.

*₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪* 
​You can spout that perspective all you want - believing that the Arab Palestinians are the masters of their own fate _(self-determination)_; but who really believes that.  The Arab Palestinians have to be in possession of (a) a permanent population; (b) a defined territory; (c) government; and (d) capacity to enter into relations with the other States. You can believe, or even pretend, has its territory, and some fools might even believe that. You can pretend that the Arab Palestinian has a stand-alone government. Again, you can believe, or even pretend, that is true. But ask youself: Who is going to support the life-style of the corrupt government when all the donor money is gone?  How are the Arab Palestinians going to pay for the stipends the those in jail on various hostile acts?

But at the end of the day, when did Arab Palestinians become the bearer of supreme authority _[actually (*not theoretically*)] answerable to no other external power]_ within any part of the territory formerly under the Mandate?




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Ropey




----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> An International Armed Conflict has no real winners or losers. You can characterize the outcome in any fashion you wish. But the outside observers have eyes. They can form their own opinion.


OK, but Israel claims that it won land in a defensive war.

That is a lie.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Arab Palestinians did not accept any peaceful arrangement except for the Oslo Accords


What is a peace arrangement?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> But at the end of the day, when did Arab Palestinians become the bearer of supreme authority _[actually (*not theoretically*)] answerable to no other external power]_ within any part of the territory formerly under the Mandate?


A state does not cease to exist when it is under occupation.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> But at the end of the day, when did Arab Palestinians become the bearer of supreme authority _[actually (*not theoretically*)] answerable to no other external power]_ within any part of the territory formerly under the Mandate?
> 
> 
> 
> A state does not cease to exist when it is under occupation.
Click to expand...

Your invented “State of Pal’istan”?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...     
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:  You are trying to win a horse race with a miniature pony.  

*Who won the Arab-Israeli war?*​Israel won all of its wars with the Arabs. However, the Arab-Israeli Conflict is ongoing and has serious diplomatic implications for non-involved countries.​



RoccoR said:


> An International Armed Conflict has no real winners or losers. You can characterize the outcome in any fashion you wish. But the outside observers have eyes. They can form their own opinion.





P F Tinmore said:


> OK, but Israel claims that it won land in a defensive war.
> That is a lie.


*(COMMENT)*

"Lie" is a very poor choice of words.  It should be an objective and educated perspective that should be considered.

The Arab-Palestinians have an outsider's perspective since they were not a party to the conflict initially or a contributor of consequence to major follow-on conflicts until the introduction of the quasi-political Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters. The Arab-Palestinians were, at one-time, victims; but, are now subjecting themselves to self-inflicted injuries _(__on a recurring basis__)_. 

✦  The War of Independence (1947-49)​✦  The Sinai Campaign of 1956​✦  The Six-Day War (June 1967)​✦  The Yom Kippur War (October 1973)​
IF you can review the history and honestly say that the Arab-Palestinians are better-off today THEN they were in May 1948, so be it...  Believe what you will.  That is your perspective...The Arab-Palestinians often give the appearance of evolving into a cult-like practice and engage in self-sacrifice and mortification  → act _(many times)_ on the assumption of monetary reward (_Palestinian Authority Martyrs Fund)_ and orgy participation in the afterlife. But they do not act in the name of peace, good order, and security for their people.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> "Lie" is a very poor choice of words. It should be an objective and educated perspective that should be considered.


Israel claims that it won Palestinian land when it won a defensive war with Palestine's neighboring Arab states.

Lie is accurate. In face lies would be more accurate because there are several.

1) None of those Arab states attacked Israel.

2) The war was called by a UN Security Council armistice resolution. Nobody won that war.

3) Winning Palestinians land in a war with its neighbors is a unique legal concept. I don't see anything legal here.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> The Arab-Palestinians have an outsider's perspective since they were not a party to the conflict...


Indeed, how can Palestine consistently lose land in someone else's war.

Another of my never answered questions.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global mobilization launched for UN investigation of Israeli apartheid
> 
> 
> A letter signed by 452 civil society groups worldwide launched a global campaign calling on the UN to assume its responsibility for investigating and eradicating Israeli apartheid, as it did with apartheid in Southern Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdsmovement.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a letter released yesterday, 452 civil society groups – unions, movements, political parties and organizations – from tens of countries around the world called on the United Nations General Assembly and its Member States, currently meeting in New York, to investigate Israeli apartheid and to impose targeted sanctions to stop Israeli apartheid and illegal annexation of Palestinian land.
> 
> The letter marks the launch of a global public campaign calling on the UN to assume its responsibility for the investigation and eradication of Israel’s apartheid regime, similar to the role it had played in ending apartheid in Southern Africa.
> 
> The global letter cites “the mounting recognition of Israel’s maintenance of an apartheid regime over the Palestinian people.” It notes that 47 independent human rights experts within the United Nations stated that the Israeli government plans to illegally annex large parts of the occupied West Bank would constitute “a vision of a 21st-century apartheid.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Why do you want to encourage the Palestinians to keep starting fights they keep losing? How many of them are you willing to see die, to destroy Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losing?
Click to expand...


Israel keeps getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global mobilization launched for UN investigation of Israeli apartheid
> 
> 
> A letter signed by 452 civil society groups worldwide launched a global campaign calling on the UN to assume its responsibility for investigating and eradicating Israeli apartheid, as it did with apartheid in Southern Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdsmovement.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a letter released yesterday, 452 civil society groups – unions, movements, political parties and organizations – from tens of countries around the world called on the United Nations General Assembly and its Member States, currently meeting in New York, to investigate Israeli apartheid and to impose targeted sanctions to stop Israeli apartheid and illegal annexation of Palestinian land.
> 
> The letter marks the launch of a global public campaign calling on the UN to assume its responsibility for the investigation and eradication of Israel’s apartheid regime, similar to the role it had played in ending apartheid in Southern Africa.
> 
> The global letter cites “the mounting recognition of Israel’s maintenance of an apartheid regime over the Palestinian people.” It notes that 47 independent human rights experts within the United Nations stated that the Israeli government plans to illegally annex large parts of the occupied West Bank would constitute “a vision of a 21st-century apartheid.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Why do you want to encourage the Palestinians to keep starting fights they keep losing? How many of them are you willing to see die, to destroy Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel keeps getting bigger and bigger.
Click to expand...

Well, its lies get bigger and bigger.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court did not go into force until 1 July 2002. That is a half-century AFTER Israel's implementation of Self-Determination and the UN Recommendation for a "Jewish State" [_Part II • Boundaries • Section B • The Jewish State • A/RES/181 (II)_]...
> 
> No matter what this guy says, no matter how he would like to frame it, it is a mistake of fact. There was no crime of "Apartheid" committed because the statute had not even been written yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 181 was rejected and never implemented. If it was signed by both sides it would have been a land/border treaty but it was not. I don't know why you keep bringing it up.
> 
> Israel was created as an apartheid state. It was still apartheid when it was outlawed by the UN in 1974,  Israel was still apartheid  by the Rome Statute in 2002. It is still apartheid today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, your frantic screeching about “apartheid” is rather embarrassing as you have failed to understand where that phony label came from.
> 
> 
> Indeed, for those who haven’t seen the ESCWA hit piece yet, the frauds, antisemites and Islamic terrorist misfits who compiled the UN report claiming “apartheid” have an obvious agenda.
> 
> 
> ESCWA comprises 18 Arab countries:Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Libya, Mauritania, Morocco, Oman, the State of Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, the Sudan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Tunisia, the United Arab Emirates and Yemen.
> 
> The ESCWA is something of a roll call of Islamic backwaters including the “State of Pally’land”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN chief rejects Richard Falk's ESCWA report accusing Israel of 'apartheid' - UN Watch
> 
> 
> U.N. chief Antonió Guterres rejected a report published by ECSWA, a Beirut-based agency of the world body— ECSWA—comprised entirely of 18 Arab states, which accuses Israel of “apartheid.” The report’s chief author is Richard Falk, a former U.N. official who was condemned repeatedly by the UK and...
> 
> 
> 
> unwatch.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.N. chief Antonió Guterres rejected a report published by ECSWA, a Beirut-based agency of the world body— ECSWA—comprised entirely of 18 Arab states, which accuses Israel of “apartheid.”
> 
> The report’s chief author is Richard Falk, a former U.N. official who was condemned repeatedly by the UK and other governments for antisemitism.
> 
> In 2011, Falk was also denounced by his own boss, former U.N. chief Ban Ki-moon, for espousing 9/11 conspiracy theories which accused the U.S. government, instead of Al Qaeda, of perpetrating the 9/11 terror attacks.
> 
> The new report, said Guterres’ spokesman, “does not reflect the views of the Secretary‑General.”
> 
> U.S. ambassador Nikki Haley blasted the report, and called on the UN to withdraw it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed that you did not say anything about a single thing in the report.
> 
> It was all about sliming the messenger.
Click to expand...


He is slimy.......


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...     
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:  Terms like "War" _(War of Attrition)_, "WIN," and "LOSS" are not applicable in International Armed Conflicts (IAC) when they de-evolve into a susstained insurgency.  You have to consider the elements of the position at the time the Peace Treaty is completed.

Laymen use these words in a quick fashion to define outcomes.  They are used in news accounts that are looking for uncomplicated dialog.



RoccoR said:


> "Lie" is a very poor choice of words. It should be an objective and educated perspective that should be considered.


*(COMMENT)*

My opposing view is thatyou believe that by the time the Armistice was put in place, the Arab Palestinians had more territorial control then they did before the 1948 conflict started. I Oppose that view. My position is that the Arab Palestinians did not have any sovereign holding before the Israeli War of Independence, and they had zero control of any territory after the War. If you call that a better position, just say so...




P F Tinmore said:


> Israel claims that it won Palestinian land when it won a defensive war with Palestine's neighboring Arab states.


*(COMMENT)*
What particular source are you citing an official entity advancing this position and makes this claim?  I would like to see the context.  

I would suspect that the Israelis would official say something to the effect that it was a conflict (1948) of a significant cost to the people of Israel.



P F Tinmore said:


> Lie is accurate. In face lies would be more accurate because there are several.


*(COMMENT)*
Yeah, yeah...  I want to seee the official source and the context in which you derived the interpretation.

What I saw from the official site was (excerpt):  "Israel Defense Forces (IDF) repulsed the invaders in fierce intermittent fighting,"
The thumbnail site did not use the words Win, loss, lost, and only used the term "defeat/defeated" relative to a domestic political outcome.  It use the term "War" in connection with the descriptive phrase "War of Attrition" or "War of Independence."


P F Tinmore said:


> 1) None of those Arab states attacked Israel.



*(COMMENT)*

This is one of those points of order that an entire book can be written.  

From my perspective, when the Arab League Forces crossedd their respective demarcations and entered the Territory under UN Trusteeship, they became the aggressor.  By the time of the Armistice, what was not under control of the Israelis wass occupied by the Arab League.




P F Tinmore said:


> 2) The war was called by a UN Security Council armistice resolution. Nobody won that war.


*(COMMENT)*

The UN generally likes to put inplace Armistice Agreements to manage a ceasefire.  




P F Tinmore said:


> 3) Winning Palestinians land in a war with its neighbors is a unique legal concept. I don't see anything legal here.


[/quote]
*(COMMENT)*

The Arab Palestinians had no sovereign territory.  The Israelis did not take any Arab Palestinians territory.  The unpartitioned territory not under Israeli Effective Control was under the Effective Control of the Arab League.

Technically speaking, in 1948/49 the Arab League Forces took the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global mobilization launched for UN investigation of Israeli apartheid
> 
> 
> A letter signed by 452 civil society groups worldwide launched a global campaign calling on the UN to assume its responsibility for investigating and eradicating Israeli apartheid, as it did with apartheid in Southern Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdsmovement.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a letter released yesterday, 452 civil society groups – unions, movements, political parties and organizations – from tens of countries around the world called on the United Nations General Assembly and its Member States, currently meeting in New York, to investigate Israeli apartheid and to impose targeted sanctions to stop Israeli apartheid and illegal annexation of Palestinian land.
> 
> The letter marks the launch of a global public campaign calling on the UN to assume its responsibility for the investigation and eradication of Israel’s apartheid regime, similar to the role it had played in ending apartheid in Southern Africa.
> 
> The global letter cites “the mounting recognition of Israel’s maintenance of an apartheid regime over the Palestinian people.” It notes that 47 independent human rights experts within the United Nations stated that the Israeli government plans to illegally annex large parts of the occupied West Bank would constitute “a vision of a 21st-century apartheid.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Why do you want to encourage the Palestinians to keep starting fights they keep losing? How many of them are you willing to see die, to destroy Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel keeps getting bigger and bigger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, its lies get bigger and bigger.
Click to expand...


And "Palestine" gets smaller and smaller.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...     
⁜→  Toddsterpatriot, et al,

Shhhh! They might hear. The Palestinians have not lost anything... 



Toddsterpatriot said:


> And "Palestine" gets smaller and smaller.


*(COMMENT)*

Someday, they will wise -up.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

RoccoR said:


> RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→  Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> Shhhh! They might hear. The Palestinians have not lost anything...
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And "Palestine" gets smaller and smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Someday, they will wise -up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


By then, they'll be smaller than Lichtenstein.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> My opposing view is thatyou believe that by the time the Armistice was put in place, the Arab Palestinians had more territorial control then they did before the 1948 conflict started.


So you are back to the Palestinians have no rights canard.

Other than being under foreign military control, you have not explained how that happened.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opposing view is thatyou believe that by the time the Armistice was put in place, the Arab Palestinians had more territorial control then they did before the 1948 conflict started.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are back to the Palestinians have no rights canard.
> 
> Other than being under foreign military control, you have not explained how that happened.
Click to expand...


Palestinians have rights.......but no territory.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME... 
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,

*BLUF:   *You cannot use that "Palestinians have no rights canard" with me.  That is the old "appeal to emotion."



RoccoR said:


> My opposing view is that you believe that by the time the Armistice was put in place, the Arab Palestinians had more territorial control then they did before the 1948 conflict started.





P F Tinmore said:


> So you are back to the Palestinians have no rights canard.
> 
> Other than being under foreign military control, you have not explained how that happened.


*(COMMENT)*

I recommend that you listen to Toddsterpatriot, comments.

Just what in the hell do you think "Having a Right" is suppose to get you?  The UDHR_ (A/RES/3/217 A)_ is not binding.  The Arab Palestinians have the Civil and Political Rights outlined in the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) which entered into force 23 March 1976.  That is almost a decade after the Six-Day War (1967).  But even if the CCPR was available in 1948, what particular Article is violated.

What do the Arab Palestinians have without the "Right" and what do the Arab Palestinians have with the "Right?"  What "RIGHT" is that?  What is the difference?  What is being violate?

Foreign Military Expeditions have had a role in every territorial advancement for 4000 years.  The Arab League tried (unsuccessfully) to eliminate the establishment of the Jewish National Home by military force.  The Arab Higher Committee said as much in their threat.




Toddsterpatriot said:


> Palestinians have rights.......but no territory.


*(COMMENT)*

Yes → Right on the money.  In 1948 there was only the concept of Universal Human Rights (not law).   




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:   *You cannot use that "Palestinians have no rights canard" with me.  That is the old "appeal to emotion."
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opposing view is that you believe that by the time the Armistice was put in place, the Arab Palestinians had more territorial control then they did before the 1948 conflict started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are back to the Palestinians have no rights canard.
> 
> Other than being under foreign military control, you have not explained how that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I recommend that you listen to Toddsterpatriot, comments.
> 
> Just what in the hell do you think "Having a Right" is suppose to get you?  The UDHR_ (A/RES/3/217 A)_ is not binding.  The Arab Palestinians have the Civil and Political Rights outlined in the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) which entered into force 23 March 1976.  That is almost a decade after the Six-Day War (1967).  But even if the CCPR was available in 1948, what particular Article is violated.
> 
> What do the Arab Palestinians have without the "Right" and what do the Arab Palestinians have with the "Right?"  What "RIGHT" is that?  What is the difference?  What is being violate?
> 
> Foreign Military Expeditions have had a role in every territorial advancement for 4000 years.  The Arab League tried (unsuccessfully) to eliminate the establishment of the Jewish National Home by military force.  The Arab Higher Committee said as much in their threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians have rights.......but no territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes → Right on the money.  In 1948 there was only the concept of Universal Human Rights (not law).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

What about the right against aggression as stipulated in the UN Charter?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:   *You cannot use that "Palestinians have no rights canard" with me.  That is the old "appeal to emotion."
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opposing view is that you believe that by the time the Armistice was put in place, the Arab Palestinians had more territorial control then they did before the 1948 conflict started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are back to the Palestinians have no rights canard.
> 
> Other than being under foreign military control, you have not explained how that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I recommend that you listen to Toddsterpatriot, comments.
> 
> Just what in the hell do you think "Having a Right" is suppose to get you?  The UDHR_ (A/RES/3/217 A)_ is not binding.  The Arab Palestinians have the Civil and Political Rights outlined in the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) which entered into force 23 March 1976.  That is almost a decade after the Six-Day War (1967).  But even if the CCPR was available in 1948, what particular Article is violated.
> 
> What do the Arab Palestinians have without the "Right" and what do the Arab Palestinians have with the "Right?"  What "RIGHT" is that?  What is the difference?  What is being violate?
> 
> Foreign Military Expeditions have had a role in every territorial advancement for 4000 years.  The Arab League tried (unsuccessfully) to eliminate the establishment of the Jewish National Home by military force.  The Arab Higher Committee said as much in their threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians have rights.......but no territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes → Right on the money.  In 1948 there was only the concept of Universal Human Rights (not law).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the right against aggression as stipulated in the UN Charter?
Click to expand...


*What about the right against aggression as stipulated in the UN Charter? *

You should post that portion of the charter.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:   *You cannot use that "Palestinians have no rights canard" with me.  That is the old "appeal to emotion."
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opposing view is that you believe that by the time the Armistice was put in place, the Arab Palestinians had more territorial control then they did before the 1948 conflict started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are back to the Palestinians have no rights canard.
> 
> Other than being under foreign military control, you have not explained how that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I recommend that you listen to Toddsterpatriot, comments.
> 
> Just what in the hell do you think "Having a Right" is suppose to get you?  The UDHR_ (A/RES/3/217 A)_ is not binding.  The Arab Palestinians have the Civil and Political Rights outlined in the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) which entered into force 23 March 1976.  That is almost a decade after the Six-Day War (1967).  But even if the CCPR was available in 1948, what particular Article is violated.
> 
> What do the Arab Palestinians have without the "Right" and what do the Arab Palestinians have with the "Right?"  What "RIGHT" is that?  What is the difference?  What is being violate?
> 
> Foreign Military Expeditions have had a role in every territorial advancement for 4000 years.  The Arab League tried (unsuccessfully) to eliminate the establishment of the Jewish National Home by military force.  The Arab Higher Committee said as much in their threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians have rights.......but no territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes → Right on the money.  In 1948 there was only the concept of Universal Human Rights (not law).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the right against aggression as stipulated in the UN Charter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What about the right against aggression as stipulated in the UN Charter? *
> 
> You should post that portion of the charter.
Click to expand...

Article 2
All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations. 






						Chapter II
					

CHAPTER II: MEMBERSHIP Article 3The original Members of the United Nations shall be the states which, having participated in the United Nations Conference on International Organization at San Francisco, or having previously signed the Declaration by United Nations of 1 January 1942, sign the...




					www.un.org


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:   *You cannot use that "Palestinians have no rights canard" with me.  That is the old "appeal to emotion."
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opposing view is that you believe that by the time the Armistice was put in place, the Arab Palestinians had more territorial control then they did before the 1948 conflict started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are back to the Palestinians have no rights canard.
> 
> Other than being under foreign military control, you have not explained how that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I recommend that you listen to Toddsterpatriot, comments.
> 
> Just what in the hell do you think "Having a Right" is suppose to get you?  The UDHR_ (A/RES/3/217 A)_ is not binding.  The Arab Palestinians have the Civil and Political Rights outlined in the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) which entered into force 23 March 1976.  That is almost a decade after the Six-Day War (1967).  But even if the CCPR was available in 1948, what particular Article is violated.
> 
> What do the Arab Palestinians have without the "Right" and what do the Arab Palestinians have with the "Right?"  What "RIGHT" is that?  What is the difference?  What is being violate?
> 
> Foreign Military Expeditions have had a role in every territorial advancement for 4000 years.  The Arab League tried (unsuccessfully) to eliminate the establishment of the Jewish National Home by military force.  The Arab Higher Committee said as much in their threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians have rights.......but no territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes → Right on the money.  In 1948 there was only the concept of Universal Human Rights (not law).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the right against aggression as stipulated in the UN Charter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What about the right against aggression as stipulated in the UN Charter? *
> 
> You should post that portion of the charter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Article 2
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter II
> 
> 
> CHAPTER II: MEMBERSHIP Article 3The original Members of the United Nations shall be the states which, having participated in the United Nations Conference on International Organization at San Francisco, or having previously signed the Declaration by United Nations of 1 January 1942, sign the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.un.org
Click to expand...


Palestine was never a state. Never had any territory.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:   *You cannot use that "Palestinians have no rights canard" with me.  That is the old "appeal to emotion."
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opposing view is that you believe that by the time the Armistice was put in place, the Arab Palestinians had more territorial control then they did before the 1948 conflict started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are back to the Palestinians have no rights canard.
> 
> Other than being under foreign military control, you have not explained how that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I recommend that you listen to Toddsterpatriot, comments.
> 
> Just what in the hell do you think "Having a Right" is suppose to get you?  The UDHR_ (A/RES/3/217 A)_ is not binding.  The Arab Palestinians have the Civil and Political Rights outlined in the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) which entered into force 23 March 1976.  That is almost a decade after the Six-Day War (1967).  But even if the CCPR was available in 1948, what particular Article is violated.
> 
> What do the Arab Palestinians have without the "Right" and what do the Arab Palestinians have with the "Right?"  What "RIGHT" is that?  What is the difference?  What is being violate?
> 
> Foreign Military Expeditions have had a role in every territorial advancement for 4000 years.  The Arab League tried (unsuccessfully) to eliminate the establishment of the Jewish National Home by military force.  The Arab Higher Committee said as much in their threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians have rights.......but no territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes → Right on the money.  In 1948 there was only the concept of Universal Human Rights (not law).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the right against aggression as stipulated in the UN Charter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What about the right against aggression as stipulated in the UN Charter? *
> 
> You should post that portion of the charter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Article 2
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter II
> 
> 
> CHAPTER II: MEMBERSHIP Article 3The original Members of the United Nations shall be the states which, having participated in the United Nations Conference on International Organization at San Francisco, or having previously signed the Declaration by United Nations of 1 January 1942, sign the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine was never a state. Never had any territory.
Click to expand...

You wouldn't have a link for that, would you?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:   *You cannot use that "Palestinians have no rights canard" with me.  That is the old "appeal to emotion."
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opposing view is that you believe that by the time the Armistice was put in place, the Arab Palestinians had more territorial control then they did before the 1948 conflict started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are back to the Palestinians have no rights canard.
> 
> Other than being under foreign military control, you have not explained how that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I recommend that you listen to Toddsterpatriot, comments.
> 
> Just what in the hell do you think "Having a Right" is suppose to get you?  The UDHR_ (A/RES/3/217 A)_ is not binding.  The Arab Palestinians have the Civil and Political Rights outlined in the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) which entered into force 23 March 1976.  That is almost a decade after the Six-Day War (1967).  But even if the CCPR was available in 1948, what particular Article is violated.
> 
> What do the Arab Palestinians have without the "Right" and what do the Arab Palestinians have with the "Right?"  What "RIGHT" is that?  What is the difference?  What is being violate?
> 
> Foreign Military Expeditions have had a role in every territorial advancement for 4000 years.  The Arab League tried (unsuccessfully) to eliminate the establishment of the Jewish National Home by military force.  The Arab Higher Committee said as much in their threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians have rights.......but no territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Yes → Right on the money.  In 1948 there was only the concept of Universal Human Rights (not law).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the right against aggression as stipulated in the UN Charter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What about the right against aggression as stipulated in the UN Charter? *
> 
> You should post that portion of the charter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Article 2
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter II
> 
> 
> CHAPTER II: MEMBERSHIP Article 3The original Members of the United Nations shall be the states which, having participated in the United Nations Conference on International Organization at San Francisco, or having previously signed the Declaration by United Nations of 1 January 1942, sign the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine was never a state. Never had any territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't have a link for that, would you?
Click to expand...


If you have a link disproving my claim......post it up buttercup!

RoccoR........_Yes → Right on the money.  In 1948 there was only the concept of Universal Human Rights (not law). _

PF..........*What about the right against aggression as stipulated in the UN Charter?*

Where was there aggression, in 1948, against the territorial integrity of a Palestinian state? Link?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME... 
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,

*BLUF:   *This matter is about interpretation again.



P F Tinmore said:


> Article 2
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.


*(COMMENT)*
​1.  Whatever you call the Ramallah Leadership, it is NOT a member of the UN.  It has NON-Member Observer Status.​​2.  Article 8 _bis_ • Crime of Aggression (ICC) "means the planning, preparation, initiation or execution, by a person in a position effectively to exercise control over or to direct the political or military action of a State, of an act of aggression which, by its character, gravity and scale, constitutes a manifest violation of the Charter of the United Nation."​​3.  Within the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine, which was established _(self-determination - allotted to it by the partition plan)_ Israel had Independence before the Arab League Forces departed their respective sovereignties and entered the territory - NOT their own.​
While the Arab States claimed to be entering the territory to assist the Arab Palestinians, in actuality, the members of the Arab League set-up an Occupation and eventually Annexed the West Bank; and established a Military Governorship in the Gaza Strip.

If there was a Crime of Aggression (ICC), it was not on the part of the Israelis.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## fncceo

P F Tinmore said:


> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME... 
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,

*BLUF:   *It was a "legal entity but it will still not be a sovereign state." *(*_See Memorandum "A" to __A/AC.21/UK/42 25 February 1948)  In addition to the Memorandum "A" link, there are three more links in the body of the Commentary.)_



P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was never a state. Never had any territory.





P F Tinmore said:


> You wouldn't have a link for that, would you?


*(COMMENT)*

"Prior to the adoption of _A/RES/67/19 (4 December 2012)_, Palestine was treated as an ENTITY for United Nations purposes.  Palestine was not identified as a State of Country - nor could its authorities be identified as a government.  Pursuant to _A/RES/43/177  (15 December 1988)_ the designation of "Palestine" was used in place of "Palestine Liberation Organization" in the United Nations."  (_See Memorandum 11 December 2012_)




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Lie" is a very poor choice of words. It should be an objective and educated perspective that should be considered.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel claims that it won Palestinian land when it won a defensive war with Palestine's neighboring Arab states.
> 
> Lie is accurate. In face lies would be more accurate because there are several.
> 
> 1) None of those Arab states attacked Israel.
> 
> 2) The war was called by a UN Security Council armistice resolution. Nobody won that war.
> 
> 3) Winning Palestinians land in a war with its neighbors is a unique legal concept. I don't see anything legal here.
Click to expand...


Nobody claims that.

But the length Jihadi degenerates will go to excuse their defeat,
with all kind of nonesense about "no one won that war",
and immediately complain about Israel winning.

And all that to convince they're not losers...

Pure cringe.


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:   BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  You are trying to win a horse race with a miniature pony.
> 
> *Who won the Arab-Israeli war?*​Israel won all of its wars with the Arabs. However, the Arab-Israeli Conflict is ongoing and has serious diplomatic implications for non-involved countries.​
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> An International Armed Conflict has no real winners or losers. You can characterize the outcome in any fashion you wish. But the outside observers have eyes. They can form their own opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but Israel claims that it won land in a defensive war.
> That is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> "Lie" is a very poor choice of words.  It should be an objective and educated perspective that should be considered.
> 
> The Arab-Palestinians have an outsider's perspective since they were not a party to the conflict initially or a contributor of consequence to major follow-on conflicts until the introduction of the quasi-political Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters. The Arab-Palestinians were, at one-time, victims; but, are now subjecting themselves to self-inflicted injuries _(__on a recurring basis__)_.
> 
> ✦  The War of Independence (1947-49)​✦  The Sinai Campaign of 1956​✦  The Six-Day War (June 1967)​✦  The Yom Kippur War (October 1973)​
> IF you can review the history and honestly say that the Arab-Palestinians are better-off today THEN they were in May 1948, so be it...  Believe what you will.  That is your perspective...The Arab-Palestinians often give the appearance of evolving into a cult-like practice and engage in self-sacrifice and mortification  → act _(many times)_ on the assumption of monetary reward (_Palestinian Authority Martyrs Fund)_ and orgy participation in the afterlife. But they do not act in the name of peace, good order, and security for their people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


If You can review the history honestly, You cannot deny agency to Arab-Palestinians.

Their agenda is to excuse every kind of action
and claim to never have or had any agency.

Either way we look at their history,
both from the perspective of Arab expansionism
or accepting their narrative of as distinct local group,

can they as a collective claim to have no agency,
and specifically the aggressors, either locally as a collective,
or as part of the bigger Arab nation; Either locally expelling Jews from all their holy cities,
or as a bigger collective when pogroms followed all over the Arab controlled Caliphate lands.

Many Arab tribes that expelled Jewish communities from Arab controlled lands
were attempting to settle the land and fight Jews they've just expelled from North Africa.

With all that said, yes they're much better off than they were a 100 years ago,
much better than most Arabs in the middle east actually.

And I'm not even referring to UAE, Bahrain or even Qatar, any of rich Gulf countries,
just listen to what they say in Sudan, what Lebanon's 1st lady says, what Syrians say.

They all mention that their average citizens lead a much more modest standard of life,
than the mansions and the sports cars they see on Arabic al-Jazeerah channels
of Pali Arabs flaunting their riches in front of hungry Lebanese.









						Ahmad Battah on TikTok
					

شو نوع آخر سيارتين !؟




					www.tiktok.com
				











						♔ Omar W Hroub ♔ on TikTok
					

@omarhroub9




					www.tiktok.com
				











						Essa Shaer on TikTok
					

#m4 #cupra




					www.tiktok.com
				











						khlel saed on TikTok
					

#rs3 #audia3 #audı #audio #عشق #بحبكم #حبيبي #حب #تابع #ادعس #الحمدالله #ادعس_لايكات




					www.tiktok.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global mobilization launched for UN investigation of Israeli apartheid
> 
> 
> A letter signed by 452 civil society groups worldwide launched a global campaign calling on the UN to assume its responsibility for investigating and eradicating Israeli apartheid, as it did with apartheid in Southern Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdsmovement.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a letter released yesterday, 452 civil society groups – unions, movements, political parties and organizations – from tens of countries around the world called on the United Nations General Assembly and its Member States, currently meeting in New York, to investigate Israeli apartheid and to impose targeted sanctions to stop Israeli apartheid and illegal annexation of Palestinian land.
> 
> The letter marks the launch of a global public campaign calling on the UN to assume its responsibility for the investigation and eradication of Israel’s apartheid regime, similar to the role it had played in ending apartheid in Southern Africa.
> 
> The global letter cites “the mounting recognition of Israel’s maintenance of an apartheid regime over the Palestinian people.” It notes that 47 independent human rights experts within the United Nations stated that the Israeli government plans to illegally annex large parts of the occupied West Bank would constitute “a vision of a 21st-century apartheid.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Why do you want to encourage the Palestinians to keep starting fights they keep losing? How many of them are you willing to see die, to destroy Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel keeps getting bigger and bigger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, its lies get bigger and bigger.
Click to expand...


That's the growing desperation talking, of those who hate Israel,
to hide behind ever more ridiculous strawman fallacies.

Just like this thread,
the UN didn't conclude what the title says.

But anytime I'll ask - why none of the Arab Palestinian governments,
ever allowed an African into their parliament?

and there will be only crickets...


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> 2. Article 8 _bis_ • Crime of Aggression (ICC) "means the planning, preparation, initiation or execution, by a person in a position effectively to exercise control over or to direct the political or military action of a State, of an act of aggression which, by its character, gravity and scale, constitutes a manifest violation of the Charter of the United Nation."


Bingo! 


RoccoR said:


> 1. Whatever you call the Ramallah Leadership, it is NOT a member of the UN. It has NON-Member Observer Status.


So? Switzerland did not become a member of the UN until 2003. Does that mean it was not a state until then?

Hmmm?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab-Palestinians have an outsider's perspective since they were not a party to the conflict...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, how can Palestine consistently lose land in someone else's war.
> 
> Another of my never answered questions.
Click to expand...

The Pals ere occupying Turkish controlled land.

What land did the Pals lose?  

link?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Article 8 _bis_ • Crime of Aggression (ICC) "means the planning, preparation, initiation or execution, by a person in a position effectively to exercise control over or to direct the political or military action of a State, of an act of aggression which, by its character, gravity and scale, constitutes a manifest violation of the Charter of the United Nation."
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo!
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Whatever you call the Ramallah Leadership, it is NOT a member of the UN. It has NON-Member Observer Status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Switzerland did not become a member of the UN until 2003. Does that mean it was not a state until then?
> 
> Hmmm?
Click to expand...

Indeed, a meaningless  comparison.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> 3. Within the territory formerly under the Mandate for Palestine, which was established _(self-determination - allotted to it by the partition plan)_ Israel had Independence before the Arab League Forces departed their respective sovereignties and entered the territory - NOT their own.


Dodge! The Arab states did not invade Israel.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> The Arab states did not invade Israel.



What state did the Arab armies invade?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME... 
⁜→ P F Tinmore, Toddsterpatriot, et al,

*BLUF:   *You are mixing apples and oranges. You changed the subject of the discussion. Look at what I wrote.



RoccoR said:


> 2. Article 8 _bis_ • Crime of Aggression (ICC) "means the planning, preparation, initiation or execution, by a person in a position effectively to exercise control over or to direct the political or military action of a State, of an act of aggression which, by its character, gravity and scale, constitutes a manifest violation of the Charter of the United Nation."





RoccoR said:


> 1. Whatever you call the Ramallah Leadership, it is NOT a member of the UN. It has NON-Member Observer Status.





P F Tinmore said:


> So? Switzerland did not become a member of the UN until 2003. Does that mean it was not a state until then?
> Hmmm?


*(COMMENT)*

We were discussing the definition of "Aggression."  We were not discussing the Confederation of Helvetia (Switzerland).

We were not talking about "Statehood."  _(You change the subject and then challenge the comment on an absurd issue.)_

A "state" does not require Membership in the UN.  

Recognition is not a requirement to be a "state."  But there must be a defined territory for which the Government has sovereign control.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Global South leaders call on UN to investigate Israeli apartheid*


----------



## fncceo

This thread it over 3 1/2 years old and only one person regularly 'contributes' to it.

I'd hardly call it 'Breaking'.


----------



## esalla

louie888 said:


> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law...
> 
> https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*


----------



## Mindful

Mindful said:


> Despite a ongoing global pandemic that has taken over a million lives, the United Nations’ World Health Organization (WHO) took time on Thursday to condemn Israel.
> The group’s annual assembly held a four-hour session in which 30 representatives of countries such as Syria, North Korea, and Iran blasted Israel for supposedly violating the health rights of Palestinians and Syrians.
> 
> Neuer said the charges made against Israel at the session were untrue, pointing out, “Despite the conflict, Israel grants entry to tens of thousands of Palestinians who receive top-level medical care at Israeli hospitals. Even the UN’s own Middle East peace envoy hailed Israel’s ‘excellent’ coordination and cooperation with Palestinians amid the coronavirus pandemic.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite Covid-19 Pandemic, UN’s World Health Organization Spends Four Hours Bashing Israel
> 
> 
> A logo is pictured at the headquarters of the World Health Organization (WHO), in Geneva, Switzerland, June 25, 2020. Photo: …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


----------



## MisterBeale

fncceo said:


> This thread it over 3 1/2 years old and only one person regularly 'contributes' to it.
> 
> I'd hardly call it 'Breaking'.


I just clicked the link in the OP.

The UN took it down.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## fncceo

P F Tinmore said:


>


----------



## rylah

MisterBeale said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread it over 3 1/2 years old and only one person regularly 'contributes' to it.
> 
> I'd hardly call it 'Breaking'.
> 
> 
> 
> I just clicked the link in the OP.
> 
> The UN took it down.
Click to expand...


Yeah the thread is a clickbite.

He knows the UN didn't conclude anything,
it's just how desparate he gets when not being able to debate
by addressing inconvenient questions and answers in other threads.


----------



## shimon

Interesting since the definition of apartheid is based on segregating according to race... But I digress Israel population has 21 per cent Arab Palestinians living peacefully with its Jewish fellow citizens..and yet the Palestinian arabs living in the West Bank , Gaza and other areas will not tolerate Jews living amongst them..... lol... This is a bizarro backward world and the UN is perverse because itis the arabs in the territories who want apartheid from any that are different from them...Very few christians living in the Palestinian Territories as well even though at onetime they were quite numerous and yet the population of Christian arabs is doing well in Israel.... This is not to say that Israel is perfect she is not and there is discrimination there like any other country but to single her out compared to other nations is complete crap and shows how corrupt and immoral these nations are that voted for such an asinine proposal....


----------



## Turtlesoup

louie888 said:


> Here we go, folks. Not that I don't enjoy "I told ya sos," but...
> 
> *This report concludes that Israel has established an apartheid regime that dominates the Palestinian people as a whole. Aware of the seriousness of this allegation, the authors of the report conclude that available evidence establishes beyond a reasonable doubt that Israel is guilty of policies and practices that constitute the crime of apartheid as legally defined in instruments of international law...
> 
> https://www.unescwa.org/sites/www.u...heid-occupation-executive-summary-english.pdf*


south africa was better off----far far far better off under apartheid......

Pretty sure that the terrorist palestinians have to be under apartheid given their violence but that they are still better off under it than under other muslim types of rules. 

Stop trying to give apartheid a bad rap---it works well.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


>



Again?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME..
⁜→  et al,

*BLUF*: I don't see anything to get excited about.




P F Tinmore said:


>


*(COMMENT)*

I don't see anything enforceable. I don't even see a requirement to investigate anything.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Uncensored2008

RoccoR said:


> RE:  The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME..
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I don't see anything to get excited about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I don't see anything enforceable. I don't even see a requirement to investigate anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...



The UN is an instrument of Muslim Supremacy.

Fuck the UN.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Opinion: If Israel is as an ‘apartheid regime’, it must be held accountable
					

The position paper published by B’Tselem must open up the debate around the reality of the situation in Israel/Palestine in the face of an orchestrated silencing campaign




					www.independent.co.uk
				




*Israel has been described as an ‘apartheid regime’ – this will not come as news to ordinary Palestinians*

*The position paper published by B’Tselem must open up the debate around the reality of the situation in Israel/Palestine in the face of an orchestrated silencing campaign*


----------



## Uncensored2008

P F Tinmore said:


> Opinion: If Israel is as an ‘apartheid regime’, it must be held accountable
> 
> 
> The position paper published by B’Tselem must open up the debate around the reality of the situation in Israel/Palestine in the face of an orchestrated silencing campaign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel has been described as an ‘apartheid regime’ – this will not come as news to ordinary Palestinians*
> 
> *The position paper published by B’Tselem must open up the debate around the reality of the situation in Israel/Palestine in the face of an orchestrated silencing campaign*



Hamas Terrorist says WHAT?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Uncensored2008 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion: If Israel is as an ‘apartheid regime’, it must be held accountable
> 
> 
> The position paper published by B’Tselem must open up the debate around the reality of the situation in Israel/Palestine in the face of an orchestrated silencing campaign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel has been described as an ‘apartheid regime’ – this will not come as news to ordinary Palestinians*
> 
> *The position paper published by B’Tselem must open up the debate around the reality of the situation in Israel/Palestine in the face of an orchestrated silencing campaign*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas Terrorist says WHAT?
Click to expand...

I don't know.  We never converse.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Why Israel is a settler-colony | Days Of Palestine
					

When I first began my journey into the Palestine solidarity movement two decades ago, there was much debate about whether or not Israel is truly an apartheid state.  These days, of course, the debat




					daysofpalestine.ps
				



These days, of course, the debate is over. Even the liberal Israeli human rights group B'Tselem now defines Israel as an apartheid regime.

The so-called "Nation-State Law" of 2018 was only the most brazen manifestation of that reality. Palestinian human rights group Adalah (Arabic for "justice") maintains a database of the many Israeli laws which discriminate against the state's non-Jewish Arab citizens.

These range from the Nation-State Law's declaration that only Jews have the right to national self-determination within "Israel", to 1950's Law of Return (which allows any Jewish person the world over to become a citizen of Israel, even while expelled indigenous Palestinian refugees are denied their right of return), to a whole slew of laws giving Jewish Israeli citizens superior land rights in Israel compared to Palestinian Arabs.

These laws show that the entirety of Israel is an apartheid state.

To understand all this, in a nutshell, it is important to know one central fact: Israel is a settler-colonial state. Settler-colonialism is a very well-understood academic framework in political and intellectual history.

While it is important to understand Israel's specificities (as a Jewish supremacist regime), it is also crucial to understand its commonalities with other similar states in history – including those others that survive today.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> to 1950's Law of Return



That law doesn't  discriminate against the state's non-Jewish Arab citizens.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Calling the Thing by its Proper Name: “Apartheid” Between the Jordan River & the Mediterranean Sea*


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF: * I'm not surprised. The Arab Palestinians do not recognize the difference between "Israeli Sovereignty" and the "Disputed Territory."

*"The crime of apartheid"* means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by  one  racial  group  over  any  other  racial  group  or  groups  and  committed  with  the  intention  of  maintaining that regime;"​​1. Everyone lawfully within the territory of a State shall, within that territory, have the right to liberty of movement and freedom to choose his residence.​2. Everyone shall be free to leave any country, including his own.​3. The above-mentioned rights shall not be subject to any restrictions *except those which are provided by law, are necessary to protect national security, public order, public health or morals or the rights and freedoms of others, and are consistent with the other rights recognized in the present Covenant.*​​


P F Tinmore said:


> *Calling the Thing by its Proper Name: “Apartheid” Between the Jordan River & the Mediterranean Sea*


*(COMMENT)*

OK:  They pretty much agree that the definition of "Apartheid" in the Rome Statutes that applied to South Africa is NOT hows they are applying the term to Israel.

◈  Second, they argue that there is no political difference between one side of the Green Line _(dissolved by the Israeli-Jordanian Treaty)_ and the other side.  The logic is that Israel controls both sides. And in controlling both sides _(one political jurisdiction)_ it becomes:​◈  One Regime of systematic oppression.​◈  One national-political-jurisdiction dominating a partitioned people on the other side of the Green Line.​
The Paradox Created by this Approach:

IF you by into the Single Political Jurisdiction THEN the Ramalla Government and the Palestinian Authority cannot be a "STATE."  the state as a person of international law should possess the following qualifications:

◈   A permanent Population;​◈   A defined Territory;​◈   A functioning Government;​◈   The capacity to enter into diplomatic relations.​
There is a conflict between different factions on the matter of territory.
​Faction ONE:  Palestine, which extends from the River Jordan in the east to the Mediterranean in the west and from Ras Al-Naqurah in the north to Umm Al-Rashrash in the south, is an integral territorial unit. It is the land and the home of the Palestinian people. (_River to the Sea Concept)_​​Faction TWO:  The State of Palestine based on pre-June 4th 1967 border_ (meaning the dissolved Green Line)_ with East Jerusalem as its Capital.​​Faction THREE: It is claimed that much of the international community does not recognize Israeli sovereignty over any part of the occupied State of Palestine, including East Jerusalem. The State of Palestine is the combined Areas A, B, C.​
Finally, the Israelis are not violating the  International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR). The rigid security posture is to maintain restrictions provided by law, are necessary to protect national security, public order, public health or morals or the rights and freedoms of others. Israel has the Right of Self-Determination and the Right to exercise that Right.

Just My Thought,   





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> *"The crime of apartheid"* means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;"


True yes or no?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The crime of apartheid"* means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;"
> 
> 
> 
> True yes or no?
Click to expand...

You're confused with terms and definitions. Yes.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The crime of apartheid"* means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;"
> 
> 
> 
> True yes or no?
Click to expand...

*(ANSWER)*

YES*!*

Did I  just acknowledge my own "quote?" 





Most Respectfully,
R
_PS
I know what comes next.  You will talk about how Israeli actions mirror Paragraph 1._


----------



## Mindful

The UN remains silent. So do liberals, leftists, and other liars.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The crime of apartheid"* means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;"
> 
> 
> 
> True yes or no?
Click to expand...

Are Pally’s now a “race”?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The crime of apartheid"* means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;"
> 
> 
> 
> True yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Pally’s now a “race”?
Click to expand...

That was explained in some of my videos that you did not watch.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The crime of apartheid"* means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;"
> 
> 
> 
> True yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Pally’s now a “race”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was explained in some of my videos that you did not watch.
Click to expand...

“Your” YouTube videos explain how Pally’s became a “race”?


----------



## Mindful

*A Jewish woman who is concealing her face sits on a park bench marked "Only for Jews", 1938.



*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Can we talk about apartheid in Israel and Palestine ?*


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...    
SUBTOPIC:  Apartheid    
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: We most certainly can talk about it.  This flip-flops about every generation. So, OK I'll start off.



P F Tinmore said:


> *Can we talk about apartheid in Israel and Palestine ?*


*(COMMENT)*

In November 1975 there was a determination made that said:



			
				UN General Assembly [on the report of the Third Committee (A/10320)] said:
			
		

> _Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination.
> *SOURCE:* * A/RES/3379 (XXX)   10 November 1975*



Then comes the reversal:  *Social, Humanitarian & Cultural Issues* (Third Committee)



			
				UN General Assembly said:
			
		

> Decides to *revoke the determination *contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)
> 
> of 10 November 1975.
> *SOURCE:* *A/RES/46/86 16 December 1991*



The pro-Arab Palestinian Movement attempts to extrapolate "Apartheid" such that it includes Israeli as a criminal violator.  



			
				Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court said:
			
		

> The definition of a  crime shall be strictly construed and shall not be extended by analogy.  In case of ambiguity,  the definition shall be interpreted in favor of the person being investigated,  prosecuted, or convicted.
> *SOURCE: * *Article 22 Nullum crimen sine lege*



Now, you can prance around and attempt to make conclusions on various similarities in the to situations, but the South African events and different because the "*one racial group over any other racial group" *is inside one sovereign territory.  However, the Arab Palestinians claim to be a "State" of their own _(State of Palestine)_.  And it depends on which faction you subscribe to as to what the territorial boundaries might be.  And we have to consider what the consequences are to the defined boundaries.



			
				Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court said:
			
		

> The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by * one  racial  group  over  any  other  racial  group  or  groups* and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;
> *SOURCE: * *Article 7 (2)(h) • Crimes Against Humanity*







Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Can we talk about apartheid in Israel and Palestine ?*


OK, if you’re going to talk about it, shouldn’t you learn some terms and definitions?

Or, just cut and paste another silly YouTube video.


----------



## themirrorthief

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can we talk about apartheid in Israel and Palestine ?*
> 
> 
> 
> OK, if you’re going to talk about it, shouldn’t you learn some terms and definitions?
> 
> Or, just cut and paste another silly YouTube video.
Click to expand...

the UN is the largest scam organization ever...please force them out of new yuk


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *Can we talk about apartheid in Israel and Palestine *


Can you first talk about your errors and omissions?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


This is not the BDS thread.


----------



## watchingfromafar

themirrorthief said:


> the UN is the largest scam organization ever...please force them out of new yuk


*When God chose the Jews to be His chosen*, He did this for a specific reason. And that reason was to set a good example for others to follow. The Old Testament is full of references to this fact. God told His chosen how to treat the stranger. The term “stranger” is referenced 128 times in the Old Testament. God also used Moses to set God’s views in stone to assure that these words would last for many generations to follow.

*What did the Jews do in return, did they follow His instructions setting a great example for others to follow-?

NO, THEY DID NOT*

You can google Israeli snipers singling out and murdering Palestinian children in cold blooded murder.

You can google Palestinian villages being bulldozed to the ground so Jewish settlements could be built over the rubble.

*Leading human rights group calls Israel an ‘apartheid’ state*

_January 12, 2021
JERUSALEM (AP) — A leading *Israeli human rights group* has begun *describing both Israel and its control of the Palestinian territories as a single “apartheid” regime*, using an explosive term that the country’s leaders and their supporters vehemently reject.

In a report released Tuesday, B’Tselem says that while Palestinians live under different forms of Israeli control in the occupied West Bank, blockaded Gaza, annexed east Jerusalem and within Israel itself, they have fewer rights than Jews in the entire area between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River.

“One of the key points in our analysis is that this is a single geopolitical area ruled by one government,” said B’Tselem director Hagai El-Ad. *“This is not democracy plus occupation. This is apartheid between the river and the sea.”*_
Leading human rights group calls Israel an 'apartheid' state

*The IDF spokesman announces: Continue to shoot Palestinian Children*
_Feb 9, 2020 — Israeli soldiers are allowed to shoot children. Nobody punishes them for shooting children. When a Palestinian child is shot it's not a story. There's ..._
The IDF spokesman announces: Continue to shoot Palestinian children - Opinion - Haaretz.com

*Children in the Israeli–Palestinian conflict*_ –
Children in the Israeli–Palestinian conflict refers to the impact of the Israeli–Palestinian conflict ... It stated that the Palestinian children who are detained by the Israeli military are subjected to.,.,._
Children in the Israeli–Palestinian conflict - Wikipedia

‎*UN: IDF deliberately shot children on Gaza border in apparent war crime*
_UN: IDF deliberately shot children on Gaza border in apparent ...www.jpost.com › Middle East
Mar 1, 2019 — In a likely war crime, IDF soldiers deliberately shot at children and people with disabilities when it quelled Hamas-led protests on the Gaza ..._
UN: IDF deliberately shot children on Gaza border in apparent war crime - The Jerusalem Post (jpost.com)

*Israeli forces fatally shoot Palestinian child during village protest*
_Dec 4, 2020 — Ali Abu Aalya succumbs to wounds after being shot in stomach by Israeli ... Israeli forces fatally shot a Palestinian child near the occupied West Bank ... was the use of live fire from the illegal Israeli military occupation forces._
Israeli forces fatally shoot Palestinian child during village protest | Middle East Eye

*Palestinians say boy, 13, shot and killed by IDF in West Bank*
Palestinians say boy, 13, shot and killed by IDF in West Bank | The Times of Israel

*UN: Number of Palestinian children killed by Israel in 2018 highest in 4 years*
UN: Number of Palestinian children killed by Israel in 2018 highest in 4 years | The Times of Israel

*Israeli snipers targeted children, health workers and journalists in Gaza protests, UN says*

_UN probe on Thursday said there is *evidence Israel committed crimes against* humanity in responding to last year's protests in Gaza, as snipers targeted people clearly identifiable as children, health workers and journalists._
Israeli snipers targeted children, health workers and journalists in Gaza protests, UN says (telegraph.co.uk)

*UN rights experts 'deeply troubled' by impunity for killing of ...*

_Dec 17, 2020 — *The boy was the sixth Palestinian child killed in 2020* by Israeli forces using live ammunition, said the experts. On 4 December, he was shot in ..._

*Israeli snipers targeted children, health workers and*_ ...www.telegraph.co.uk › News
Feb 28, 2019 — "The Commission found reasonable grounds to believe that *Israeli snipers shot at journalists, health workers, children and persons with ...*_

Israeli snipers targeted children, health workers and journalists in Gaza protests, UN says (telegraph.co.uk)

*Israeli authorities killed seven Palestinian children last year*_ ...www.abc.net.au › news › israeli-authorities-criticised-o..._
Israeli authorities killed seven Palestinian children last year. Their parents are calling for justice - ABC News

*God is not happy about His chosen murdering children, and you should condemn this too*

-


----------



## watchingfromafar

Toddsterpatriot said:


> That law doesn't discriminate against the state's non-Jewish Arab citizens.


*Israel Gives Vaccine to Far-Off Allies, as Palestinians Wait*

_The donations will go to nations like the Czech Republic and Honduras that pledged to move diplomats to Jerusalem. Critics say *Israel has an obligation to inoculate Palestinians under its occupation.*

But the move has angered Palestinians because it suggests that Israel’s allies are of greater priority than the Palestinians living under Israeli control in the occupied territories, *almost all of whom have yet to receive a vaccine.*_

*Israel has pledged at least twice as many doses to faraway countries*_ as it has so far promised to the nearly five million Palestinians living in the West Bank and Gaza Strip._

*But on Tuesday evening, an Israeli security official said that the military department that coordinates between Israel and the Palestinian leadership had not yet received government authorization to deliver more vaccines to the Palestinian Authority.*

Israel Gives Vaccine to Far-Off Allies, as Palestinians Wait - The New York Times (nytimes.com)

The Israelis speak with a forked tongue, out of one side they claim to be helping its Palestinian neighbors and then out of the other comes one lie after another.

-


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

watchingfromafar said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That law doesn't discriminate against the state's non-Jewish Arab citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Gives Vaccine to Far-Off Allies, as Palestinians Wait*
> 
> _The donations will go to nations like the Czech Republic and Honduras that pledged to move diplomats to Jerusalem. Critics say *Israel has an obligation to inoculate Palestinians under its occupation.*
> 
> But the move has angered Palestinians because it suggests that Israel’s allies are of greater priority than the Palestinians living under Israeli control in the occupied territories, *almost all of whom have yet to receive a vaccine.*_
> 
> *Israel has pledged at least twice as many doses to faraway countries*_ as it has so far promised to the nearly five million Palestinians living in the West Bank and Gaza Strip._
> 
> *But on Tuesday evening, an Israeli security official said that the military department that coordinates between Israel and the Palestinian leadership had not yet received government authorization to deliver more vaccines to the Palestinian Authority.*
> 
> Israel Gives Vaccine to Far-Off Allies, as Palestinians Wait - The New York Times (nytimes.com)
> 
> The Israelis speak with a forked tongue, out of one side they claim to be helping its Palestinian neighbors and then out of the other comes one lie after another.
> 
> -
Click to expand...


They're not in a hurry to hand vaccines to their corrupt, terror-supporting neighbors?


----------



## surada

louie888 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
Click to expand...


In 1945 the Arabs advised them to give the best land in Germany to the Holocaust survivors.


----------



## watchingfromafar

Toddsterpatriot said:


> _They're not in a hurry to hand vaccines to their corrupt, terror-supporting neighbors?_


Just because IDF snipers murder Palestinian children on an almost daily bases does not mean they should not give the Palestinians the vaccines they need. This is a public relations issue, and the Zionists are losing it.
-


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

watchingfromafar said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> _They're not in a hurry to hand vaccines to their corrupt, terror-supporting neighbors?_
> 
> 
> 
> Just because IDF snipers murder Palestinian children on an almost daily bases does not mean they should not give the Palestinians the vaccines they need. This is a public relations issue, and the Zionists are losing it.
> -
Click to expand...


Sure thing Sparky.


----------



## watchingfromafar

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sure thing Sparky.


This is an historical moment; you and I agree on something. I have now marked my calendar to memorialize this moment.

-


----------



## teddyearp

watchingfromafar said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing Sparky.
> 
> 
> 
> This is an historical moment; you and I agree on something. I have now marked my calendar to memorialize this moment.
> 
> -
Click to expand...

I dunno, maybe Louie is back . . .


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Stops terror attacks, makes Tinny sad. Win-win!!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Islamic terrorism prevented.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



* this is a violent apartheid *

Not issuing permits.
Do they "not issue" at gunpoint? LOL!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## LA RAM FAN

louie888 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> 
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?
Click to expand...


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Palestinian Talks, lectures, & interviews.        
SUBTOPIC:  Implementation of Obligations.
⁜→Book of Jeremiah, louie888, LA RAM FAN, et al,

*PREFACE*: Many factors influenced the 1920 Decisions of the San Remo Conference and the Principle Allied Powers that were victorious coming out of The Great War (II). Where you speak in short-term steps and about one faction in a sea of Arabs, they were looking at the pattern extending over 2000 years. A pattern of inequities in governance over the Jewish People, rampant religious discrimination that was openly condoned and unnecessarily pervasive all across Europe and the Middle East. These patterns of continuous expulsions, incarcerations, kangaroo court proceedings, inquisition treatment, and alike, that the Principled Allied Powers thought they might be able to rectify. They were forward-thinking. But like some many time governmental alliances may be genuinely acting in good faith, their execution lacked decisive implementation.

*BLUF*: It is quite easy for us today to be armchair critics and nitpick the understanding of a situation and events → only after a century later → well after it has happened. Having the benefit of seeing how decisions about post-War events concerning Ottoman Territory, it is easy for us today to say IF this - and - IF that about the regional evolution and development. (Monday Morning Quarterbacks are notorious for their insight...)



Book of Jeremiah said:


> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?





louie888 said:


> Like before 1948? The world sure would be a helluva lot better off had they not given Palestine to extremist Jews.
> Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?





LA RAM FAN said:


>


*(COMMENT)*

No organization is without its faults.  That is just how it is, most likely because of the many different perspectives.  You can talk about the shortcomings of any institution when you are not pressed for a solution.

Most pro-Arab Palestinians are quick to blame the Israelis --- as if it today's crisis is all their fault.  I've even heard the claim made that the Israelis are responsible for the development of the various Jihadists, Fedayeen Activists, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters.  But at the end of the day the Hostile Arab Palestinians 20% of the EU Terrorist Organizations list are Arab Palestinians.  like:

Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigade
The Palestine Islamic Jihad (PIJ)
Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP)
Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine – General Command
The Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS)
Are there extremists in Israel?  Probably!  But they are not popping up as a terrorist threat.  I see Dutch, Iranian, Saudi Arabian, Algerian, and Lebanese.  But none of the EU member nations have a BOLO, Wants and Warrants on Israel for terrorism. And while Congress has the Constitutional Authority to issue grant Letters of Marque and Reprisals against any threat, extra-judicial or not, they have not done so in my lifetime.

To be sure, the Israelis are not perfect.  But the difference between the honesty, integrity, and moral values of the two cultures _(Israeli vs Arab Palestinian)_ is as deep as the Grand Canyon.

*




*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> 20% of the EU Terrorist Organizations list are Arab Palestinians. like:
> 
> Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigade
> The Palestine Islamic Jihad (PIJ)
> Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP)
> Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine – General Command
> The Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS)


And not a one of them would exist without Israel. Not to mention shit organizations like AIPAC and JNF.

Then there are the millions killed in Latin America, Africa, and other places because death is a money making export for Israel.

Israel, the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> *BLUF*: It is quite easy for us today to be armchair critics and nitpick the understanding of a situation and events → only after a century later →blah, blah, blah...


Creating a century (and counting) of death and destruction takes a special kind of stupid.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...     
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: Responses that comment on the behaviors of social order, but no information of substance. No one wakes up in the morning and tells the Arab Palestinians to go forth and break the law. Israel has nothing to do with that.



RoccoR said:


> 20% of the EU Terrorist Organizations list are Arab Palestinians. like:





RoccoR said:


> Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigade
> The Palestine Islamic Jihad (PIJ)
> Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP)
> Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine – General Command
> The Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS)





P F Tinmore said:


> And not a one of them would exist without Israel. Not to mention shit organizations like AIPAC and JNF.
> Then there are the millions killed in Latin America, Africa, and other places because death is a money making export for Israel.
> Israel, the gift that keeps on giving.


*(COMMENT)*

This is real a statement of confusion.  What does Israel have to do (causal factor) with strife in "Latin America, Africa, and other places?"

*IF* trade with Israel of an export set or commodity *THEN* Latin America, Africa, and other places need not export to them. But the fact is, exports from "Latin America, Africa, and other places" is NOT a causal factor in the social order of these exporting countries.

*FACT CHECKING*: Israeli trade with Latin America and African countries is insignificant.  (See: * The Observatory for Economic Complexity (OEC) data on Israel*).  Your assertion is 100% wrong and entirely erroneous.

*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...        
⁜→ watchingfromafar, et al,

*BLUF*: I think you have not seen the full story.



watchingfromafar said:


> Israel Gives Vaccine to Far-Off Allies, as Palestinians Wait - The New York Times (nytimes.com)
> The Israelis speak with a forked tongue, out of one side they claim to be helping its Palestinian neighbors and then out of the other comes one lie after another.


*(COMMENT)*

Your example story (23 FEB '21)(*Israel Gives Vaccine to Far-Off Allies, as Palestinians Wait*) is from a year ago.   In that very same time period, a counter-news story (*Abbas Reportedly Refused to Let Israel Vaccinate Thousands of Palestinians, Yet the Media Is Silent)* appears.

It would appear that the Palestinian Authority refused a vaccine station for political reasons.


​

*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Who needs building permits, indoor plumbing when you have the Islamic gee-had?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *BLUF*: It is quite easy for us today to be armchair critics and nitpick the understanding of a situation and events → only after a century later →blah, blah, blah...
> 
> 
> 
> Creating a century (and counting) of death and destruction takes a special kind of stupid.
Click to expand...

You need to review your islamo-history. Arabs-Moslems have a history of death and destruction that goes back to 632 CE.


----------



## boedicca

OK UN:  Now do Critical Race Theory in the U.S.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> This is real a statement of confusion. What does Israel have to do (causal factor) with strife in "Latin America, Africa, and other places?"


I am surprised (well not really) that you do not know this stuff.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is real a statement of confusion. What does Israel have to do (causal factor) with strife in "Latin America, Africa, and other places?"
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised (well not really) that you do not know this stuff.
Click to expand...


That was your usual deflection.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is real a statement of confusion. What does Israel have to do (causal factor) with strife in "Latin America, Africa, and other places?"
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised (well not really) that you do not know this stuff.
Click to expand...


Palestine's water?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...      
⁜→  P F Tinmore, , et al,

*BLUF*: I think you have not seen the full story.

*POINT of ORDER*:  

My commentary was in response to the claim/inference (*Posting #1439*) you made concerning the death-dealing exports that adversely impact Latin America and Africa.

Well, I showed you my data...  Give it up and show me your data.

*Exports: *The top exports of Israel are Diamonds ($11.2B), Packaged Medicaments ($2.36B), Medical Instruments ($2.01B), Integrated Circuits ($2B), and Refined Petroleum ($1.72B), exporting mostly to United States ($18.1B), China ($4.88B), Hong Kong ($2.57B), United Kingdom ($2.28B), and Netherlands ($2.18B).​​​​​


RoccoR said:


> This is real a statement of confusion. What does Israel have to do





RoccoR said:


> _ (causal factor)_ with strife in "Latin America, Africa, and other places?"





P F Tinmore said:


> I am surprised (well not really) that you do not know this stuff.





Toddsterpatriot said:


> Palestine's water?


*(COMMENT)*

On the matter of water in Israel and the disputed territories:

This is something we discussed long ago when I was new to the discussion board.  As I remember, we discussed it at length.  

First, let me make my position clear.  I am NOT taking the Scientific American presentation (*Israel Proves the Desalination Era Is Here*) to task. It makes what I considered to be a fair and balanced presentation. Israel's process progress in 2016 on "Desalinization" was accurate in its content. But then, so was the Article in 2016 on the *“concentrated solar still” (CSS)*. Yes, the Gulf States have been using "desalination" for more than half a century. And again, Scientific American presented the *Article by Dr Farid Benyahia, a chemical engineer at Qatar University*, thinks he may have hit on a neatly efficient way to address the problem. “The goal is to solve two nasty environmental problems with one smart solution and generate useful, marketable products to offset partially the cost of storing CO2,” he says.

The "Water Wars" in Area "C" are well known.  The presenter should have strengthened her hatchet job on Israel by mentioning WHEN the Arab Palestinians water dispute on the table as a Subject under Article V in the Permanent Status of Negotiations.  Or she could have beaten Israel over the head by mentioning the outcome of the Article XV Dispute Resolutions Process.  OH WAIT!  She couldn't... Why? (RHETORICAL) Because the Hostile Arab Palestinians believe that "Armed Struggle" is the ONLY WAY to liberate Palestine."

Just My Thought,

*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, , et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I think you have not seen the full story.
> 
> *POINT of ORDER*:
> 
> My commentary was in response to the claim/inference (*Posting #1439*) you made concerning the death-dealing exports that adversely impact Latin America and Africa.
> 
> Well, I showed you my data...  Give it up and show me your data.
> 
> *Exports: *The top exports of Israel are Diamonds ($11.2B), Packaged Medicaments ($2.36B), Medical Instruments ($2.01B), Integrated Circuits ($2B), and Refined Petroleum ($1.72B), exporting mostly to United States ($18.1B), China ($4.88B), Hong Kong ($2.57B), United Kingdom ($2.28B), and Netherlands ($2.18B).​​​View attachment 475894​​
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is real a statement of confusion. What does Israel have to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ (causal factor)_ with strife in "Latin America, Africa, and other places?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised (well not really) that you do not know this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine's water?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> On the matter of water in Israel and the disputed territories:
> 
> This is something we discussed long ago when I was new to the discussion board.  As I remember, we discussed it at length.
> 
> First, let me make my position clear.  I am NOT taking the Scientific American presentation (*Israel Proves the Desalination Era Is Here*) to task. It makes what I considered to be a fair and balanced presentation. Israel's process progress in 2016 on "Desalinization" was accurate in its content. But then, so was the Article in 2016 on the *“concentrated solar still” (CSS)*. Yes, the Gulf States have been using "desalination" for more than half a century. And again, Scientific American presented the *Article by Dr Farid Benyahia, a chemical engineer at Qatar University*, thinks he may have hit on a neatly efficient way to address the problem. “The goal is to solve two nasty environmental problems with one smart solution and generate useful, marketable products to offset partially the cost of storing CO2,” he says.
> 
> The "Water Wars" in Area "C" are well known.  The presenter should have strengthened her hatchet job on Israel by mentioning WHEN the Arab Palestinians water dispute on the table as a Subject under Article V in the Permanent Status of Negotiations.  Or she could have beaten Israel over the head by mentioning the outcome of the Article XV Dispute Resolutions Process.  OH WAIT!  She couldn't... Why? (RHETORICAL) Because the Hostile Arab Palestinians believe that "Armed Struggle" is the ONLY WAY to liberate Palestine."
> 
> Just My Thought,
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

So then, why does Israel destroy cicterns? They are not a part of any water system.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...    
SUBTOPIC:   Cisterns
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

*BLUF*: I have NO direct knowledge.



P F Tinmore said:


> So then, why does Israel destroy cicterns? They are not a part of any water system.


*(COMMENT)*

However, the older cisterns may have been exposed to contaminants detected through testing or environmental histories.    These contaminants are inadvertently induced from floods and heavy rains can wash large amounts of debris and contaminants into cisterns. These cisterns may contain harmful bacteria from bird droppings, microbial growth, sediments, sludge, and insects. 

Normally, in post-War reconstruction, it can be determined economically ineffective to repair, clean, and disinfect the cisterns. It may be determined that it is more cost-effective to demolish the older cistern and replace it.

Just My Thought,

*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> SUBTOPIC:   Cisterns
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I have NO direct knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, why does Israel destroy cicterns? They are not a part of any water system.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> However, the older cisterns may have been exposed to contaminants detected through testing or environmental histories.    These contaminants are inadvertently induced from floods and heavy rains can wash large amounts of debris and contaminants into cisterns. These cisterns may contain harmful bacteria from bird droppings, microbial growth, sediments, sludge, and insects.
> 
> Normally, in post-War reconstruction, it can be determined economically ineffective to repair, clean, and disinfect the cisterns. It may be determined that it is more cost-effective to demolish the older cistern and replace it.
> 
> Just My Thought,
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Nice load of hooey. Israel has never replaced a cistern.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...    
SUBTOPIC:   Cisterns
⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,

*BLUF*: You are confused. I did not say that the Israelis were replacing cisterns. As I said, I have no knowledge.



P F Tinmore said:


> Nice load of hooey. Israel has never replaced a cistern.


*(COMMENT)*

You demo contaminated cisterns as a preventive measure against sickness and the spread of disease.  Cholera a bacterial infection can be spread through contamination of the cistern water source.

*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> SUBTOPIC:   Cisterns
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: You are confused. I did not say that the Israelis were replacing cisterns. As I said, I have no knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice load of hooey. Israel has never replaced a cistern.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You demo contaminated cisterns as a preventive measure against sickness and the spread of disease.  Cholera a bacterial infection can be spread through contamination of the cistern water source.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Israel never checks for contamination. They just destroy Palestinian cistern as a form of ethnic cleansing.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> SUBTOPIC:   Cisterns
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: You are confused. I did not say that the Israelis were replacing cisterns. As I said, I have no knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice load of hooey. Israel has never replaced a cistern.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You demo contaminated cisterns as a preventive measure against sickness and the spread of disease.  Cholera a bacterial infection can be spread through contamination of the cistern water source.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never checks for contamination. They just destroy Palestinian cistern as a form of ethnic cleansing.
Click to expand...


And you decided this how,
by assuming anything Israelis do is evil and nothing Palis can do wrong?

This just shows your irrational hatred,
you don't know what you're talking about, or even know how a cistern works...









						UN Says Palestinians Waste 33% of Their Water
					

A Palestinian man walks past a closed school, amid the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) outbreak, in Ramallah in the West Bank …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## rylah

^^^

whole thread in a sentence,

an old Soviet joke goes something like:

_"if there's no water in the tap, then the Jews drank it..." _


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...    
SUBTOPIC:   Cisterns
⁜→  rylah, P F Tinmore,  et al,

*BLUF*: Israel is very high up on the human development scale. And all cultures at that development level check for all kinds of contamination as a matter of routine maintenance of the utility and public health. 



P F Tinmore said:


> Israel never checks for contamination. They just destroy Palestinian cistern as a form of ethnic cleansing.





rylah said:


> And you decided this how,
> by assuming anything Israelis do is evil and nothing Palis can do wrong?
> 
> This just shows your irrational hatred,
> you don't know what you're talking about, or even know how a cistern works...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Says Palestinians Waste 33% of Their Water
> 
> 
> A Palestinian man walks past a closed school, amid the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) outbreak, in Ramallah in the West Bank …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


*(COMMENT)*

That is a great article.

I had not seen that 33% Leakage figure.  That is so bad, as to warrant a replacement design for that entire utility.

*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> SUBTOPIC:   Cisterns
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: You are confused. I did not say that the Israelis were replacing cisterns. As I said, I have no knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice load of hooey. Israel has never replaced a cistern.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You demo contaminated cisterns as a preventive measure against sickness and the spread of disease.  Cholera a bacterial infection can be spread through contamination of the cistern water source.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never checks for contamination. They just destroy Palestinian cistern as a form of ethnic cleansing.
Click to expand...

That was an embarrassing bit of silly melodrama. 

While it may seem like a radical idea, just curious why it never occurred to the Pals that some of the billions they have received in welfare money couldn't be spent on a modern, public water supply system, something with, you know, underground pressure piping to deliver clean potable water. That's a pretty common attribute among developing nations. Is indoor plumbing really such an aversion to you folks?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> SUBTOPIC:   Cisterns
> ⁜→  rylah, P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Israel is very high up on the human development scale. And all cultures at that development level check for all kinds of contamination as a matter of routine maintenance of the utility and public health.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel never checks for contamination. They just destroy Palestinian cistern as a form of ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you decided this how,
> by assuming anything Israelis do is evil and nothing Palis can do wrong?
> 
> This just shows your irrational hatred,
> you don't know what you're talking about, or even know how a cistern works...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Says Palestinians Waste 33% of Their Water
> 
> 
> A Palestinian man walks past a closed school, amid the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) outbreak, in Ramallah in the West Bank …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> That is a great article.
> 
> I had not seen that 33% Leakage figure.  That is so bad, as to warrant a replacement design for that entire utility.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Nice deflection from Israel destroying cisterns.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is real a statement of confusion. What does Israel have to do (causal factor) with strife in "Latin America, Africa, and other places?"
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised (well not really) that you do not know this stuff.
Click to expand...

So instead of answering Roccos question, you deflect with another video. How pathetic


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> SUBTOPIC:   Cisterns
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: You are confused. I did not say that the Israelis were replacing cisterns. As I said, I have no knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice load of hooey. Israel has never replaced a cistern.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You demo contaminated cisterns as a preventive measure against sickness and the spread of disease.  Cholera a bacterial infection can be spread through contamination of the cistern water source.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never checks for contamination. They just destroy Palestinian cistern as a form of ethnic cleansing.
Click to expand...

You never check for truth in your comments . You just post  videos and claim everything the Palestinians do is defending themselves ..


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> SUBTOPIC:   Cisterns
> ⁜→  rylah, P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Israel is very high up on the human development scale. And all cultures at that development level check for all kinds of contamination as a matter of routine maintenance of the utility and public health.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel never checks for contamination. They just destroy Palestinian cistern as a form of ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you decided this how,
> by assuming anything Israelis do is evil and nothing Palis can do wrong?
> 
> This just shows your irrational hatred,
> you don't know what you're talking about, or even know how a cistern works...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Says Palestinians Waste 33% of Their Water
> 
> 
> A Palestinian man walks past a closed school, amid the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) outbreak, in Ramallah in the West Bank …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> That is a great article.
> 
> I had not seen that 33% Leakage figure.  That is so bad, as to warrant a replacement design for that entire utility.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection from Israel destroying cisterns.
Click to expand...

Everything you post is either a lie, deflection or both . So why do you accuse others of posting deflections ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is real a statement of confusion. What does Israel have to do (causal factor) with strife in "Latin America, Africa, and other places?"
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised (well not really) that you do not know this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So instead of answering Roccos question, you deflect with another video. How pathetic
Click to expand...

I was answering his question.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> SUBTOPIC:   Cisterns
> ⁜→  rylah, P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Israel is very high up on the human development scale. And all cultures at that development level check for all kinds of contamination as a matter of routine maintenance of the utility and public health.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel never checks for contamination. They just destroy Palestinian cistern as a form of ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you decided this how,
> by assuming anything Israelis do is evil and nothing Palis can do wrong?
> 
> This just shows your irrational hatred,
> you don't know what you're talking about, or even know how a cistern works...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Says Palestinians Waste 33% of Their Water
> 
> 
> A Palestinian man walks past a closed school, amid the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) outbreak, in Ramallah in the West Bank …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> That is a great article.
> 
> I had not seen that 33% Leakage figure.  That is so bad, as to warrant a replacement design for that entire utility.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection from Israel destroying cisterns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything you post is either a lie, deflection or both . So why do you accuse others of posting deflections ?
Click to expand...

So, what did she say that was incorrect?


----------



## rylah

#Apartheid Fail


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

'One system, one policy': Why Human Rights Watch is charging Israel with apartheid
					

Israel has made it irrefutably clear it intends to make Jewish domination over Palestinians permanent, says HRW's Omar Shakir after landmark report.




					www.972mag.com
				




*‘One system, one policy’: Why Human Rights Watch is charging Israel with apartheid*
Israel has made it irrefutably clear it intends to make Jewish domination over Palestinians permanent between the river and the sea, says HRW's Omar Shakir in interview following landmark report.

HRW is the latest in a lineup of top human rights groups — including Israeli NGOs Yesh Din and B’Tselem — that have publicly stated in recent months that Israel is perpetrating apartheid and maintaining a regime of Jewish supremacy. They join a growing movement, led for years by Palestinians and allies, that has been working to debunk mainstream myths about Israel’s military occupation and redefine the nature of the oppression Palestinians face on the ground.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



The Algerian ambassador wouldn't be calling for an investigation,
if the UN ever actually concluded what the headline says.

You've just proven the OP's claim false.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


You should send an email to the UN. See if anyone there can explain what apartheid is. 

Why do you insist on being an accomplice to fraud?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



That's outrageous!! Only Arabs are allowed to do that!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

‘Disgraceful’ ‘antisemitic’ ‘hatchet job’ — HRW’s ‘apartheid’ report draws blood from Israel lobby
					

The Human Rights Watch report accusing Israel of apartheid has gotten far more attention than similar reports in recent years. And that includes an incensed response from the right-wing Israel lobby.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## P F Tinmore

Why can't the EU say the word apartheid?
					

Bloc still pretending not to see brutal reality of Palestinian persecution.




					electronicintifada.net


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Why can't the EU say the word apartheid?
> 
> 
> Bloc still pretending not to see brutal reality of Palestinian persecution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net


Because they know better.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't the EU say the word apartheid?
> 
> 
> Bloc still pretending not to see brutal reality of Palestinian persecution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they know better.
Click to expand...

Is that why they are still calling for the long dead two state solution?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Palestinians called Israel an apartheid state decades ago
					

In 1965, Syrian-Palestinian academic and diplomat Fayez Sayegh wrote a groundbreaking monograph called Zionist Colonialism in Palestine.




					english.palinfo.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't the EU say the word apartheid?
> 
> 
> Bloc still pretending not to see brutal reality of Palestinian persecution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why they are still calling for the long dead two state solution?
Click to expand...

Two Islamic terrorist states, Gaza and Mahmoud'istan?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinians called Israel an apartheid state decades ago
> 
> 
> In 1965, Syrian-Palestinian academic and diplomat Fayez Sayegh wrote a groundbreaking monograph called Zionist Colonialism in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.palinfo.com


Pally's have spent decades calling acts of Islamic terrorism, "heroic".


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...  
SUBTOPIC:  Apartheid



​⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

BLUF:  Because it is not "apartheid."  There is No "racial" component (See Ref "a").  Israel is actually more diverse that and of the adjacent either the West Bank or Gaza Strip.  There is not cultural component on the Arab Palestinian side of the "border" marking the Sovereignty of Israel then there is on the Israeli side.

*(REFERENCE)*

a.  SOURCE: Article 7(2h) • Crimes Against Humanity •  _*Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court*_

b.  Zionism* is NOT a form of racism* or racial discrimination.  SOURCE:  *A/RES/46/86, 16 December 1991*,  Decides to revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)

 of 10 November 1975.  

Key factors about Israel: 

◈ *Ethnic groups*
Jewish 74.4% (of which Israel-born 76.9%, Europe/America/Oceania-born 15.9%, Africa-born 4.6%, Asia-born 2.6%), Arab 20.9%, other 4.7% (2018 est.)​​◈ *Languages*​Hebrew (official), Arabic (special status under Israeli law), English (most commonly used foreign language)​​◈ *Religions*​Jewish 74.3%, Muslim 17.8%, Christian 1.9%, Druze 1.6%, other 4.4% (2018 est.)​ 
c.  SOURCE:  Article 7 (1) (j). Crime against humanity of APARTHEID  *Elements of the Offense of "Apartheid"*, International Criminal Court Rome Statutes • The conduct was committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination* by one racial group over any other racial group* or groups.



P F Tinmore said:


> electronicintifada


*(COMMENT)*

There are true fallacies which I would like to bring you attention:

◈ Argument from ignorance (appeal to ignorance, argumentum ad ignorantiam) – assuming that a claim is true because it has not been or cannot be proven false, or vice versa.​​◈ The Arab Palestinians suggests that they need not prove their claim, but, the Israelis must prove the Arab Palestinian claim of Apartheid is false.​
It is the Arab Palestinian Prosecutor that must demonstrate the Elements of the Offense.  Among other considerations there is:  Article 22  *Nullum crimen sine lege* • Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court.

The definition of a crime shall be *strictly construed* and *shall not be extended by analogy*.  In case of ambiguity, the definition shall be interpreted in favour of the person being investigated, prosecuted or convicted.​




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

‘NYT’ coverage of the Human Rights Watch ‘Apartheid’ report is a game-changer
					

NYT Jerusalem correspondent gives last word to Palestinian in Jerusalem who 8 times has been denied permission to expand his home to prove apartheid charge to readers.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ‘NYT’ coverage of the Human Rights Watch ‘Apartheid’ report is a game-changer
> 
> 
> NYT Jerusalem correspondent gives last word to Palestinian in Jerusalem who 8 times has been denied permission to expand his home to prove apartheid charge to readers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net


I wouldn't get too excited about an opinion piece coming out of HRW.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...  
SUBTOPIC: Apartheid (2)
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:  The Human Rights Watch (HRW) Report is NOT a game changer.  HRW cannot just change the definition, or expand the interpretation of International Law just so they can make an argument to apply the charge of "Apartheid."  That is NOT how the International Rule of Law (RoL) works.



P F Tinmore said:


> ‘NYT’ coverage of the Human Rights Watch ‘Apartheid’ report is a game-changer
> 
> 
> NYT Jerusalem correspondent gives last word to Palestinian in Jerusalem who 8 times has been denied permission to expand his home to prove apartheid charge to readers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net


*(COMMENT)

Rule of Law*:   (*See Posting # 1481*). 
Article 22  *Nullum crimen sine lege* • Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court.

The definition of a crime *shall be strictly construed and shall not be extended by analogy*. In case of ambiguity, the definition shall be interpreted in favour of the person being investigated, prosecuted or convicted.​
You simply cannot change the definition_ (changing "*Racial* Group" → to → "*Ethnic* Groups") _for the sole purpose of manipulating the law to fit your agenda.  In the case of South Africa, the racial difference was clear cut (_Black versus White_).  The question becomes:  What are the two races, the dominate race 'vs' the dominated race?

If we are talking about expanding the definition "Ethnic Groups", how does that impact the comparative analysis?

*CIA FACTBOOK West Bank*:  
*Ethnic groups*​Palestinian Arab, Jewish, other​​*CIA FACTBOOK Israel*:
*Ethnic groups*​Jewish 74.4% (of which Israel-born 76.9%, Europe/America/Oceania-born 15.9%, Africa-born 4.6%, Asia-born 2.6%), Arab 20.9%, other 4.7% (2018 est.)​
Question:  What Ethnic Group does Israel Exclude which would warrant the tag "Apartheid?"  Which of the two populations are more diverse?  

*(EPILOG)*

The initial conclusion was correct:  The criticisms of racism and apartheid are “baseless” and “outrageous."  Clearly, *IF* we abort the "strict" application of *Nullum crimen sine lege *and expand the definition to include "Ethnic Groups" *THEN* Israel becomes the more diverse culture - more inclusive.  No "Apartheid."
*IF* we comply with the *Nullum crimen sine lege* in the Rule of Law,
*THEN* the application of the "Apartheid" becomes fallacious. 

One final note.  When making the comparison between the two sides of the wall, we have to insure that we compare "apples" to "apples."   Comparing Arab Palestinians _(claiming to be the dominated)_ to Jews (et al) _(accused of being the dominating race)_ is NOT a like comparison. 






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> You simply cannot change the definition_ (changing "*Racial* Group" → to → "*Ethnic* Groups") _for the sole purpose of manipulating the law to fit your agenda.


the term "racial discrimination" shall mean any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, colour, descent, or national or ethnic origin  





__





						International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination
					

Entry into force: 4 January 1969, in accordance with Article 19 The States Parties to this Convention,




					www.ohchr.org


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...  
SUBTOPIC: Apartheid (2)
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: Again, you DID NOT Answer the question?



RoccoR said:


> You simply cannot change the definition_ (changing "*Racial* Group" → to → "*Ethnic* Groups") _for the sole purpose of manipulating the law to fit your agenda.





P F Tinmore said:


> the term "racial discrimination" shall mean any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, colour, descent, or national or ethnic origin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination
> 
> 
> Entry into force: 4 January 1969, in accordance with Article 19 The States Parties to this Convention,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ohchr.org


*(COMMENT)*

What are you using as the distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference?  You will notice that in the definition of "racial discrimination" there is a distinction made between "*race*" _(one distinction)_ and "*ethnic origin*" _(another distinction)_.  What does the Rule of Law say about "ambiguity?"

⁜→  What is dominating who?​​⁜→  Which of the two cultures is the more inclusive?​
In the regional Ethnic Context, *IF* you are born in the Region (Israel-born 76.9%), what is your Ethnic Group?  What is your Ethnic Origin?
​


			
				President Mahmoud Abbas said:
			
		

> Even as talks for a permanent Israeli-Palestinian peace got off to a cautious start in Washington Monday, Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas told reporters in Egypt that no Israelis would be allowed to remain in a future Palestinian state.​*SOURCE*:  Times of Israel, *Abbas pledges: There will be no Israelis in Palestine*, By STUART WINER 30 July 2013,​​


​
IF you are going to apply the International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination, who is discriminating agains who?

⁜→  How does the definition work in determining a citizenship or nationality?  What is the defining difference? ​




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> SUBTOPIC: Apartheid (2)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Again, you DID NOT Answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You simply cannot change the definition_ (changing "*Racial* Group" → to → "*Ethnic* Groups") _for the sole purpose of manipulating the law to fit your agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> the term "racial discrimination" shall mean any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, colour, descent, or national or ethnic origin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination
> 
> 
> Entry into force: 4 January 1969, in accordance with Article 19 The States Parties to this Convention,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ohchr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What are you using as the distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference?  You will notice that in the definition of "racial discrimination" there is a distinction made between "*race*" _(one distinction)_ and "*ethnic origin*" _(another distinction)_.  What does the Rule of Law say about "ambiguity?"
> 
> ⁜→  What is dominating who?​​⁜→  Which of the two cultures is the more inclusive?​
> In the regional Ethnic Context, *IF* you are born in the Region (Israel-born 76.9%), what is your Ethnic Group?  What is your Ethnic Origin?
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> President Mahmoud Abbas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even as talks for a permanent Israeli-Palestinian peace got off to a cautious start in Washington Monday, Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas told reporters in Egypt that no Israelis would be allowed to remain in a future Palestinian state.​*SOURCE*:  Times of Israel, *Abbas pledges: There will be no Israelis in Palestine*, By STUART WINER 30 July 2013,​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> IF you are going to apply the International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination, who is discriminating agains who?
> 
> ⁜→  How does the definition work in determining a citizenship or nationality?  What is the defining difference? ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I am trying to figure out what straws you are grasping at.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...  
SUBTOPIC: Apartheid (3)
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: Again, you DID NOT Answer the questions?



RoccoR said:


> ⁜→  What is dominating who?​⁜→  Which of the two cultures is the more inclusive?​⁜→  What is your Ethnic Origin?​⁜→  How does the definition work in determining a citizenship or nationality?  ​⁜→  What is the defining difference? ​


*(COMMENT)*

To avoid "ambiguity" these questions need answered.  What group of people do the West Bank and Gaza Strip have that is not represented in Israel?
√




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You simply cannot change the definition_ (changing "*Racial* Group" → to → "*Ethnic* Groups") _for the sole purpose of manipulating the law to fit your agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> the term "racial discrimination" shall mean any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, colour, descent, or national or ethnic origin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination
> 
> 
> Entry into force: 4 January 1969, in accordance with Article 19 The States Parties to this Convention,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ohchr.org
Click to expand...

You may choose to accept that the UN can redefine terms when they find it convenient but that leaves you to deny, sidestep and deflect from _apartheid_™ practiced by the racists in Gaza and the West Bank.

How does it reflect on you to be such a racist?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> SUBTOPIC: Apartheid (3)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Again, you DID NOT Answer the questions?
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ⁜→  What is dominating who?​⁜→  Which of the two cultures is the more inclusive?​⁜→  What is your Ethnic Origin?​⁜→  How does the definition work in determining a citizenship or nationality?  ​⁜→  What is the defining difference? ​
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> To avoid "ambiguity" these questions need answered.  What group of people do the West Bank and Gaza Strip have that is not represented in Israel?
> √
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I don't see any  ambiguity.


----------



## toastman

Israel, a tiny country in the Middle East wants to maintain a Jewish majority and has been taking steps to do so.
Muslims have plenty of Muslim majority Countries, there are plenty of Hindu majority countries; Christian’s as well. But when Jews take steps to assure that their country remains a Jewish majority, people scream “Apartheid!!”


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> SUBTOPIC: Apartheid (3)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: Again, you DID NOT Answer the questions?
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ⁜→  What is dominating who?​⁜→  Which of the two cultures is the more inclusive?​⁜→  What is your Ethnic Origin?​⁜→  How does the definition work in determining a citizenship or nationality?  ​⁜→  What is the defining difference? ​
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> To avoid "ambiguity" these questions need answered.  What group of people do the West Bank and Gaza Strip have that is not represented in Israel?
> √
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see any  ambiguity.
Click to expand...

You aren’t equipped to.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...  
SUBTOPIC: Apartheid (3)
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*: You did not answer the questions...



P F Tinmore said:


> I don't see any  ambiguity.


*(COMMENT)

IF* you cannot answer the question, *THEN* you cannot explain your allegations...





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> SUBTOPIC: Apartheid (3)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: You did not answer the questions...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any  ambiguity.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> 
> IF* you cannot answer the question, *THEN* you cannot explain your allegations...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Your questions are there to confuse the issue.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> SUBTOPIC: Apartheid (3)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: You did not answer the questions...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any  ambiguity.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> 
> IF* you cannot answer the question, *THEN* you cannot explain your allegations...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your questions are there to confuse the issue.
Click to expand...

You're spamming the thread.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: BREAKING: The UN concludes that Israel has established an APARTHEID REGIME...
> SUBTOPIC: Apartheid (3)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: You did not answer the questions...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any  ambiguity.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> 
> IF* you cannot answer the question, *THEN* you cannot explain your allegations...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your questions are there to confuse the issue.
Click to expand...

You literally just described yourself.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Israel is not South Africa! is liberal Zionist response to HRW’s ‘apartheid’ charge
					

Liberal Zionists Aaron David Miller, Daniel Kurtzer, and Eric Alterman are afraid that Israel will be ostracized in the manner that South Africa was




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## EvilCat Breath

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Who cares what the UN says about Israel?  I think the UN is a worthless, bias, power hungry organization that should have been abandoned decades ago.  See how that works?


Israel cannot allow the murderous Palestinians to run around killing people.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


You just showed the failure of the silly “apartheid” slogan.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



I love that the wall finally stopped most Palestinian terror attacks.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>











						Video of Iran 'morality police' wrestling with woman sparks outrage
					

Female officer shown slapping woman and wrestling her to floor because her hijab was loose




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Walls are a barrier to Islamic terrorists.


----------



## Hollie

Islamic apartheid wall at the al Aqsa gee-had training facility.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## BS Filter

Is this the same UN that put Iran on the Human Rights Committee?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) & Free Speech with Abby Martin​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

Is Israel Guilty Of Apartheid Against Palestinians?​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Is Israel Guilty Of Apartheid Against Palestinians?​


No.

Are you really still befuddled about the silly “apartheid” slogan?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

11 years ago.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> 11 years ago.


An Israeli neighborhood in Gaza?


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Evolution of Apartheid: Why Israel is Becoming a Pariah State
					

The genie, however, is finally out of the bottle and a massive edifice of intellectual, historical and legal discourses are quickly building up an irrefutable case against Israel’s apartheid. No amount of Israeli propaganda and smear campaigns can turn the tide back in favor of Israel.




					www.palestinechronicle.com
				




On April 27, one of the world’s largest and most credible rights groups, Human Rights Watch (HRW), concluded, in a comprehensive 213-pages report, that Israel is an apartheid state.

“Across these areas and in most aspects of life, Israeli authorities methodically privilege Jewish Israelis and discriminate against Palestinians. Laws, policies, and statements by leading Israeli officials make plain that the objective of maintaining Jewish Israeli control over demographics, political power and land has long guided government policy,” the report entitled “A Threshold Crossed: Israeli Authorities and the Crimes of Apartheid and Persecution” read in part.

More specifically, HRW wrote that Israeli “authorities have dispossessed, confined, forcibly separated and subjugated Palestinians by virtue of their identity to varying degrees of intensity.” This led it to unequivocally conclude that “these deprivations are so severe that they amount to the crimes against humanity of apartheid and persecution.”

While, on their own, HRW’s conclusions carry a significant legal and potentially political weight, the report is hardly an isolated event. Only a few months ago, in January, a leading Israeli rights group, B’tselem, reached a similar conclusion.

“In the entire area between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River, the Israeli regime implements laws, practices and state violence designed to cement the supremacy of one group – Jews – over another – Palestinians,” B’tselem’s report, entitled “A Regime of Jewish Supremacy from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea: This is Apartheid”, read.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> HRW wrote that Israeli “authorities have dispossessed, confined, forcibly separated and subjugated Palestinians by virtue of their identity to varying degrees of intensity.”



By virtue of their tendency toward "Sudden Jihad Syndrome" (SJS).


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Gee, whiz.

I seem to have missed reports of blacks being segregated in “Pal’istan”.

Maybe it’s time people stopped cutting and pasting silly slogans they don’t understand….. or not


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


>



Building a wall to stop palestinian terror attacks. Just like apartheid. DURR


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building a wall to stop palestinian terror attacks. Just like apartheid. DURR
Click to expand...

Of course Israeli propaganda won't tell you that the Palestinians decided to end suicide bombing in 2006.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building a wall to stop palestinian terror attacks. Just like apartheid. DURR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Israeli propaganda won't tell you that the Palestinians decided to end suicide bombing in 2006.
Click to expand...


Bad press getting to them?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building a wall to stop palestinian terror attacks. Just like apartheid. DURR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Israeli propaganda won't tell you that the Palestinians decided to end suicide bombing in 2006.
Click to expand...

Of course the islamic propaganda Pom Pom flailer won't tell you that Islamicidal suicide bombings extended past 2006.

The islamo-script junkie is dunked again.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building a wall to stop palestinian terror attacks. Just like apartheid. DURR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Israeli propaganda won't tell you that the Palestinians decided to end suicide bombing in 2006.
Click to expand...

Was a Koran damaged?


----------



## rylah

OP's link says:​"Page not found​*The requested page "/sites/www.unescwa.org/files...-english.pdf" could not be found."*




77 pages of blood libels and deflections, 
but not a single post actually showing the UN concluded what the OP claimed.


----------

